#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-10
<User541[web]> приветствую всех
<User541[web]> плз, объясните чайнику зачем модули нужны?
<^DEMOSS^> vjlekb xtuj &
<^DEMOSS^> модули чего ?
<^DEMOSS^> модуль - это пакет расширения функционала, который можно установить в дополнении к стандартному пакету
<^DEMOSS^> допустим, как подстаканник к стакану
<^DEMOSS^> или допустим у тебя есть ноутбуки и ты к нему приобретаешь wi-fi модуль + блутус модуль
<^DEMOSS^> User541[web]: понятно ? )
<^DEMOSS^> User541[web]:  и запомни - есть супер важный ресурс для чайников - это гугль. Вот что гугль говорит http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Модуль
<User541[web]> ну вот иногда под конкретный девайс выкладывают отдельно рутфс, отдельно ядро, отдельно модули. вот не допер зачем нужны модули.
<User541[web]> т.е. я имел ввиду что обычно запаковывают в архив modules.tar.gz? который потом надо распаковать в /lib/modules/archivename
<User541[web]> а про гугл я знаю. только надо еще же верно запрос составить, чтоб быстро найти ответ. и т.к. я не знаю как верно составить запрос, то решил спросить тут, думал быстрее получится. вот как-то так.
<sharikoff> живые есть?
<baronos> да)
<sharikoff> у тя винда есть?
<baronos> есть но к сожалению я сейчас не дома(
<sharikoff> мде..
<sharikoff> чтож за напасть то седня..
<baronos> а ты на канал винды зайди :D
<sharikoff> да мне впнку потестить
<sharikoff> удаленной тачки нету а из своей локалки не получится
<baronos> а андройд не подойдет для теста?
<sharikoff> pptp клиент есть?
<baronos> щас гляну тут в настройках впн
<baronos> пптп есть
<baronos> настройки только надо вводить
<sharikoff> угу
<sharikoff> я те скажу
<baronos> можно попробовать)
<sharikoff> в приват
<vpol> morning all
<[Green]> re
<sharikoff> й
<baronos> ыыы
<baronos> я подключился к впн
<baronos> я тока фиг знает че делать дальше))
<sharikoff> =)
<sharikoff> ок
<sharikoff> спс
<baronos> ну и замечательно)
<User688[web]> есть кто
<baronos> что то кубунту 11.10 еще глючнее чем убунту с гном шеллом
<User688[web]> залез в компиз хотел сделать куб в униту все пропало осталась только заставка а в класическом с эфектами пропадают границы окон что делать
<baronos> какая версия убунту?
<User688[web]> 11.04
<vir0id> User688[web] Есть предложение забить на юнити и сидеть с классическим
<vir0id> я так и сделал
<User688[web]> а вчем проблема то возникла
<vir0id> Я без понятия, но одно я знаю точно. Юнити - и есть проблема
<User688[web]> тогла может на минт передти
<vir0id> Дело хозяйское =)
<baronos> я решил переходить на гном 3, вчера весь день в нем провел, а вечером на старый зашел и он показался унылым
<chapt> эх, мне по работе центось теперь нужна (
<baronos> пришло время редактировать grub
<baronos> кде как мобильная оболочка вроде как есть, она на какую ось ставиться?
<baronos> попробую lxde поставить на дройд)
<baronos>  хде .nix  экшн ?))) а то читать нечего)
<xopek> блин.
<xopek> автоия
<xopek> здравствуйте
<baronos> шалом
<xopek> у меня тут обнаружилась jaunty невменяемая. совершенно без русского. локали вроде как сгенерил. всякую бяку понажимал, а в итоге все впустую.
<xopek> Подскажите где взять наиболее полный манаул на тему русификации бунты, которая даже приблищительно не представляет что такое "русский язык"
<xopek> все, что я нагуглил, основывается на предположении что у меня уже есть и русские локали и шрифты.
<xopek> а мне ман вот так выдает: man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<artus> xopek, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<xopek> artus, сделал: http://paste.pro/5133315
<artus> ru_RU.CP1251... up-to-date
<artus>   ru_RU.KOI8-R... up-to-date
<artus> нафига оно тебе?
<xopek> шоп было)
<artus> O_o
<artus> первый раз вижу такого извращенца )
<xopek> по гентохендбуку всегда вписывал локали, которые могу пригодиться
<xopek> например для отображения русских тегов в каких-то консольных плеерах...
<artus> xopek, ну дык иди на канал генты и там извращайся)
<xopek> artus, сейчас у меня проблема с убунтой
<artus> xopek, нафига держать теги в cp ? )
<xopek> и как видишь, локаль утфная откомпилилась
<xopek> я как пример теги привел. не в них суть.
<baronos> я пробововал теги радиотрей сделать но ничего не помогло, это походу зависит от трансляции кодировки  самого радио
<xopek> artus, ну подскажи еще чонить, а?
<uniser> а что в убунте (11.10) вместо /dev/dsp?
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<baronos> dev/двп.:D
<uniser> dev/двп - не работает :))))
<baronos> ну дык надо шуруповерт и саморезы)))
<baronos> как мне сказали 11.10 еще не обсуждают так как она еще не вышла(
<Civilian> baronos: гугли в сторону pulseaudio
<baronos> это не мне это унисер
<Civilian> uniser: ^^
<baronos> кстати я пока в кубунту 11.10 не поставил пульсаудио у меня юсб наушники так и нп работали
<xopek> а какие есть панельки задач для линуксовы этих? я раньше из столько ставил, а сейчас ни синаптиком найти не могу ни гуглом...
<xopek> вообще одичал за полгода безлинуксья :(
<uniser> <baronos> это не мне это унисер - тебе тож надо ;)
<baronos> мне нет, у меня 11.10 с гном шелом замечательно работает за сутки только одна ошибка вылезла
<Civilian> замечательно это когда ни одной за сутки
<baronos> это да)
<baronos> колобок вернул свой ник)
<kolobok>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER kolobok gbqlzfspxkbd
<kolobok> всем привет! Меня видно?
<xopek> нет
<AndreX> видно
<kolobok> спасибо всем Особенно модераторам С вашей помощью мне удалось вернуть свой ник
<kolobok> Господа скажите пожалуйста есть ли для убунты игры квесты.Типа черного зеркала или сибири.Спасибо
<baronos> можно сказать что я специально линукс поставил чтоб отказаться от игр и было больше свободного времени)
<SergeyIT> baronos, и отказался?
<baronos> да
<User553[web]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<baronos> одна игра онлаин есть и мне хватает)
<User553[web]> lts
<User553[web]> ?
<User553[web]> кто свободен?
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User553[web]> Чем отличается "Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS" от "Ubuntu 11.04"?
<AndreX> 10.4 долговременная поддержка и нет юнити
<artus> User553[web], чем отличается синяя ручка от красного карандаша ?
<SergeyIT> User553[web], а что нужно?
<RfADdlS> Как в ubuntu 11.10 отключенить гостевой сеанс? Нашёл в интернетах http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=168255.0
<User553[web]> Просто хочу поставить себе. Не понимаю что такое LTS. Где почитать?
<xopek> ми русифицировался
<artus> User553[web], http://ubuntu.ru/ тут почитать
<[Raiden]> !lts
<ubuntuhelp> LTS — долгосрочная поддержка. LTS релизы операционной системы Ubuntu поддерживаются с момента выпуска 3 года для desktop редакции и 5 лет для серверной редакции.
<User553[web]> В 11.10 unity можно будет отключить?
<SergeyIT> User553[web], поставить и пыль тряпочкой сдувать?
<baronos> хех с винды да еше на бету перескочил кошмар
<User553[web]> "поставить и пыль тряпочкой сдувать?" - это как понять. Умный очень?
<artus> нафига отключать гостевой вход если он итак в чруте крутится и нифига под ним сделать нельзя
<artus> User553[web], ты на форуме был? нет, так что вперед просвещатся , тутачки не филиал гугла
<baronos> это не он про гостевой)
<artus> baronos,  вообще про гостевой)
<artus> там же меньше гига в темпе выделяется, доступа вообще нику нет)
<baronos> artus: хехе)
<artus> *никуда
<artus> да и намлок по дефолту в биосе включается)
<RfADdlS> а в интернет?
<artus> ну в инет пустит
<artus> если он настроен ) и разрешен )
<RfADdlS> вот именно.
<SergeyIT> User553[web], представляешь, умище некуда девать )
<baronos> ооо точно надо в биос залезть
<User553[web]> выделяешься
<baronos> ага
<DeaDrash> Подскажите Русскоязычный чат по php
<DeaDrash> Немогу никак найти =(
<artus> DeaDrash, а здесь поисковик чтоль?
<DeaDrash> и в гугле искал и здесь
<DeaDrash> здесь не нашёл, гугл показывает чаты написанные на php но не про php
<artus> DeaDrash, /list  и ищи
<DeaDrash> либо просто показывает инфу по чатам с сылкой заканчивающейся на .php
<DeaDrash> по листу искал, в трёх каналах уже, пока не нашёл
<DeaDrash>  в смысле в трёх сетях
<DeaDrash> а сетей ещё дофига
<DeaDrash> всех их просмотреть это день не меньше, и не факт что найду...
<artus> харош офтопить
<baronos> я вот за 2 секунды нашел пхп канал
<artus> baronos, ток не говори)
<baronos> хехе) но он правдо энглишь но это не меняет ничего)))
<RfADdlS> baronos: не энглишь :)
<baronos> туда куда ты зашел это не то)
<artus> baronos, ))
<DeaDrash> baronos, Мне именно Рус канал нужен
<baronos> а поиск в клиенте по серверам на наличие канала нужного попробуй
<DeaDrash> По серверам, а в XChat'е можно так?
<artus> @voice DeaDrash
<DeaDrash> artus, XChat прога убунтовская, это не офтоп
<DeaDrash> Лучше скажи как в нём по всем сетям искать
<artus> @kban DeaDrash 1800 читаем правила до просветления
<RfADdlS> Как в ubuntu 11.10 отключенить гостевой сеанс?
<artus> RfADdlS, вот когда зарелизится тогда и будем думать
<baronos> зачем отключают его вообще?
<RfADdlS> baronos: что б не было.
<RfADdlS> Мне вот ещё интересно. На http://www.ubuntu.com/ пишут что  It works with all your favourite apps, среди которых и скайп, но как скайп падает, так сразу это не приложение Ubuntu. Как то партнёрят они односторонне. У кого ubuntu х64?
<[Raiden]> автоидент чего-то косячит в квирке.
<artus> RfADdlS, а причем тут скайп к убунту?
<[Raiden]> RfADdlS: я твою фразу не понял
<[Raiden]> у меня 64
<[Raiden]> скайп есть, 32битный
<[Raiden]> в репе партнеров
<[Raiden]> Попробуй задать вопрос по другому )
<RfADdlS> artus: На http://www.ubuntu.com/ пишут что  It works with all your favourite apps, среди которых и скайп. [Raiden]: что именно не понятно выразил? Пользуешься? Как рабоет?
<artus> RfADdlS, нормально работает , причем тут "как скайп падает, так сразу это не приложение Ubuntu"?
<[Raiden]> RfADdlS: а вопрос то в чем?
<artus> это приложение "под" убунту
<artus> а работает оно, или нет , все вопросы скайпу
<[Raiden]> а.. пользуюсь, работает. Вроде ещё никто не запрещал в 64бит ос 32бит софт ставить
<baronos> у меня ничено не падает ось 32 установка с репы
<[Raiden]> среди которых и скайп, но как скайп падает - как скайп падает?
<RfADdlS> artus: у меня падал скайп как то. Собрался баг репорт, но не отправился, так как это не приложение Ubuntu. Можно было бы его отправить "скайпу".
<artus> RfADdlS, а каких пор скайп разрабатывается и супортитцо канониклом? )) он и есть то в репах партнеров )
<[Raiden]> будет падать ещё , просмотри логи, закинь на paste.ubuntu.com и кинь линк сюда и на форум
<RfADdlS>  [Raiden]: как обычно. :) Раз и закрылось приложение.
<baronos> это не убунту для скайпа делают а скайп под убунту))))
<[Raiden]> 1. у меня не падает , 2. откуда такая увренность или вообще мысль, что дело именно в битности дистра?
<RfADdlS> я и говорю что скайп подает.
<[Raiden]> Пишите непроверенные вещи, потом народ пугается ставить 64бит
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: на нетбуке не падал ни  разу.
<[Raiden]> Всеравно ест ьвероятность, что упал по другим причинам.
<[Raiden]> )
<Atomer2> s
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: может. Но при обновлении до 11.10 на ноуте(64) он совсем перестал запускаться, а на нетбуке всё норм было.
<Atomer2> [Raiden], У меня тоже была проблема с 64битной системой, не запускался какой-то софт, сейчас не могу вспомнить какой именно
<artus> ну дык не обновляйся до бет)
<[Raiden]> У меня не перестал и я сча в 11.10 установленной обновлением
<Atomer2> RfADdlS, А зачем 64бита поставил?
<[Raiden]> Atomer2: а зачем ставить 32бит?
<Atomer2> [Raiden], Ну вот как раз что бы не было несовместимостей
<[Raiden]> Atomer2: Чел вошел в чат, сказал что скайп падает. Но причина неизвестна.
<[Raiden]> + у меня не падает
<Atomer2> Ну тут в общем да, не известна. Но у меня была проблема именно с 64 битами, сейчас просто никак не могу вспомнить, но точно была
<[Raiden]> )
<Atomer2> Кажется с Wine было связано
<[Raiden]> Как я люблю такие разговоры. А у меня были проблемы разного рода и в 32бит дистрах линукс и в 64бит в разное время разные.
<[Raiden]> и что теперь?
<[Raiden]> Я постоянно юзаю вайн для айс бук ридера, не падает
<Atomer2> Ну если есть проблема в 64 битах которой нет в 32 битах, вопрос, зачем ставить 64 бита?
<Atomer2> Да и вообще, зачем 64 бита...
<[Raiden]> Atomer2: а кто это проверял? Он пишет про два разных компьютера, про две версии убунты возможно с разным набором софта, может даже разных версий.
<[Raiden]> Дайвайте ветаки включим мозг )
<[Raiden]> может у него там память битая или перегрев, или ппа с кривой либой и т.д.
<baronos> удалил я пол софта из убунту того которое не использую и все работает как часы за сутки только одна. ошибка с гном шеллом
<RfADdlS> во. http://community.skype.com/t5/Skype-%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F-Linux/%D0%9D%D0%B5-%D0%B7%D0%B0%D0%BF%D1%83%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%81%D1%8F-%D0%B2-Ubuntu-11-10/td-p/161692 отрыл.
<SergeyIT> baronos, 365 ошибок в год - это нормально?
<baronos> хехе ну для беты я думаю да)
<[Raiden]> RfADdlS: Atomer2:  Смотрите внимательно, проблема в том, что скайп не нашел библиотеку - вы всё ещ верите что проблема в битности дистрибутива?
<Atomer2> [Raiden], нет, я уже включил моск :D
<[Raiden]> А вот почему не падает у меня http://paste.org.ru/?7yud9x
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: но библиотека же установлена.
<[Raiden]> RfADdlS: значит установлена только 64бит библиотека.
<[Raiden]> т.е. это косяк устанвоки программы. Никак не битности ос
<[Raiden]> Возможно у тебя скайп не из реп с партнерами, а из какого-то ещё, и пакет собран криво
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю. В моем случае после обновления всё само работало
<baronos> райден wins))
<[Raiden]> Ещё есть у кого конкретные проблемы с 64бит ос, тольк ос логами? Будем развеивать мифы.
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: когда обновился? я не говорил что косяк ос. Естественно убунту под скайп не будут собирать.
<[Raiden]> RfADdlS: вчера
<[Raiden]> На самом деле это тоже неправильно, т.к. если ест ькритичный баг - его исправят , даже если сутки до релиза
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: не правильно версией для 64 битной ос называть сборки с 32 битными зависимостями.
<[Raiden]> что мне лично пофиг. Если бы скажем теоретический баг в бете был и какой-то убийственный - я бы просто откатился. Т.к. бекап был сделан перед обновлением )
<[Raiden]> RfADdlS: Ну спору нет, или как посмотреть. Если пакет собран для 64бит дистра, но несет в себе 32бит софт, то как его ещё назвать?
<RfADdlS> Но я с другого начинал. Почему не поддерживается багрепорт прог партнёров?
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: полукровка? :)
<[Raiden]> Сча правда ситуация исправляется, т.е. не будет таких пакетов новых начиная с 11.10
<[Raiden]> можно ставить пакеты собранные для 32бит дистра - чем я не советую увлекаться.
<[Raiden]> Впринципе это небыло особой проблемой. Т.к. скайп был и есть собранный специально, флэш был несколько лет нефиц версия, сча уже релиз. А больше я и не помню чего закрытое юзал
<[Raiden]> хотя вспоминаю две версии квейка, их запуск вылечился добавлением либ в /usr/lib32
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: биос ещё не перепрошил?
<[Raiden]> Ну, для моего железа у меня последний
<[Raiden]> или к чему вопрос?
<Atomer2> [Raiden], кстати, возможно тебе это уже не интересно, но я вспомнил что у меня не пахало на 64битах :D не пахал Flash Player, ну я думаю все помнят эту проблему
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: да так, почти шутка.
<[Raiden]> !flash64
<ubuntuhelp> PPA для 64битного флеша находится тут https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<[Raiden]> 32бит версия дейсвительно не очень хорошо работала, но сча об этом уже можно не думать
<[Raiden]> в общем, на этом рассказ окончен ) Когда находитесь на софтовом канале, старайтесь как-то аргументировать свои слова, и если есть ошибки , предоставлять сразу инфу, логи и т.д.
<[Raiden]> сокращает флуд
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: можешь посмотреть tsclient конфликтует по зависимостям с gnome-shell?
<[Raiden]> Не , не могу
<[Raiden]> нету в наличии обоих прог
<[Raiden]> могу сказать что в  подключенных у меня репах вообще нету tsclient
<[Raiden]> rdesktop \ grdesktop какие-то есть
<[Raiden]> на гтк2
<RfADdlS> значит совсем выпиливают.
<[Raiden]> RfADdlS: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63943/where-is-the-terminal-server-client-tsclient
<User231[web]>  Ghbdtn dctv
<User231[web]> Привет Всем
<User231[web]> помогите пожалуйста с  Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User231[web]> tcnm rnj
<User231[web]> есть кто
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: Понятно. Жаль. Viagre is ugly!
<artus> !ask | User231[web]
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<ubuntuhelp> User231[web]: please see above
<AndreX> User231[web]: да давай уже вопрос свой
<[Raiden]> RfADdlS: там ремину какую-то называют. Тсклиент может и оживет со временем - эти переезды с 1 гтк на другую тот ещё геморой.
<[Raiden]> поставить впринципе можно что угодно, даже то что напрочь конфликтует - если уметь собирать.
<User963[web]> tcnm rnj
<User963[web]> есть кто
<AndreX> омг
<RfADdlS> User963[web]: нет никого.
<Atomer2> Кто-то спамбота настраивает походу =)))
<User963[web]> мне нужна маленькая помащь
<Atomer2> User963[web], гавари
<skai|offline> @kick User963[web] сначала учись читать, потом пиши.
<skai|offline> @kick "User963[web]" сначала учись читать, потом пиши.
<skai|offline> ох уж эта приставка веб
<skai|offline> @voice Atomer2
<artus> skai|offline, 231го тоже
<Atomer2> а мне за что?
<skai|offline> Atomer2: издевательство над умственно отсталыми - это грех.
<skai|offline> artus: он сам справился
<[Raiden]> [web] как бы намекает, что общаться будет не просто
<skai|offline> [Raiden]: не в том дело.бот приставку [web] не читает, если не взять в кавычки.считает ее не частью ника
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> ну ваще сначала я без ника написа ласк
<skai|offline> не аск понимает
<skai|offline> он команлы кика и прочего не понимает как ник
<[Raiden]> попробуй меня кикни
<Intrpt> день добрый.. есть кто на хромиуме? какая у вас версия? а то что-то давно не обновлялся (реп дейли)
<skai|offline> [Raiden]: приставка.а не весь ник.мы это давно экспериментировали.там даж помому от количества символов тож зависит
<skai|offline> Intrpt: а хромиум забили обновлять
<[Raiden]> Intrpt:  15.0.871.0~svn20110904r99583-0ubuntu1~ucd1
<User792[web]> вот смотри я зарезал да диск ос ...перезапустил комп что бы начать процес установни ос.. и автозапуска нет что делать
<User792[web]> прошу помоч
 * artus отсыпал ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, User792[web]
<[Raiden]> а в биосе или бут меню выбрал загрузку с сд?
<Intrpt> хмм.. тоже 15.0.871.. понятно.. значит забили на него.. ладно, ок.. думал проблема на моей стороне
<skai|offline> @kick "User792[web]" язык канала - русский. Если вы мне владеете им - спрашивайте на родном канале.
<[Raiden]> ))
<Atomer2> мне владеете =)
<Atomer2> сам спалился
<Atomer2> шютка
<skai|offline> Atomer2: ты тоже не владеешь.
<skai|offline> Atomer2: хочешь отправиться учиться?
<AndreX> User792[web]: смотреть узер гейд к компу, как включить загрузку с сдрома
<[Raiden]> благодаря скаю уже несколько лет 1% на десктопе.
<Atomer2> skai|offline, мне поздно учиться
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai|offline> Atomer2: учиться никогда не поздно.
<skai|offline> [Raiden]: ага.вся рашка хотела перейти, но 95% не осилили.давай не будем смешными уж настолько.а то уныло тебя читать становится
<User792[web]> <AndreX> не понел
<[Raiden]> skai|offline: Я транслятором на инглише недавн онакатал пол страницы. Навеняка очень неправильно. И не поверишь, меня не кикнули.
<[Raiden]> о, и в русском куча опечаток )
<skai|offline> @kick "User792[web]" правильно писать "не понЯл". иди учить уроки.
<Erazzz> )))
<Erazzz> Чем минт отличается от убунту?
<Atomer2> оболочкой в основном
<AndreX> User792[web]: с компом или материнкой идёт книжка называется инструкция пользователя, или как то так - ищи в ней как в биосе к твоему компу выставить загрузку cdrom
<Atomer2> виндоусподобная
<AndreX> c*
<[Raiden]> RfADdlS: remmina http://www.ubuntugeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/screenshot2.png
<Erazzz> Какие пакеты еще нужно скачать для полноценной работы Wine ?
<Intrpt> ещё вопрос, раз такая пьянка.. Power Manager некорректно себя ведёт. При отключении питания ноута сразу выдаёт сообщение (3% батареи, бла-бла), но работает норм.
<Intrpt> это правится?
<[Raiden]> Erazzz: полноценная работа вайна понятие растяжимое. для работы самог овайна достаточн оего только поставить :)  - каков вопрос.
<[Raiden]> Erazzz: + apt-cache depends wine
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: Ну да, без альтернатив не останешься. Viagre протокол RDC понимает, вроде не такая уж и убогая.
<Erazzz> ну допустим я установил M.agent.  при запуске его пишет что невозможно запустить или нет файла
<artus> Erazzz, допустим ты идиш на канал вайна и там задаеш эти вопросы
<solvex> что такое м.агент?
<artus> *е
<Erazzz> маил Агент
<Erazzz> идиш
<Erazzz> ха)
<[Raiden]> Erazzz: некторые программы могут требовать доустанвоки либ, правки реестра и т.д. И впринципе никто не гарантирует 100% совместимости с вин софтом. Есть такой сайт  appdb.winehq.org
<[Raiden]> то что там имеет статус платинум - то работает.
<skai|offline> Erazzz: а еще есть сайт forum.ubuntu.ru
<[Raiden]> остальное - надо читать как запускали.
<skai|offline> где еще десяток таких вот "уникальных и неповторимых людей" задают неуникальные и повторяющиеся вопросы.
<Intrpt> про power manager подскажите? Уникальный форум не помог с моим неуникальным вопросом.
<skai|offline> Intrpt: google <- модель ноута + acpi_osi=
<solvex> мне вот интересно, добавил в пиджин скайп. теперь он при старте запускает клиент скайпа. спрашивается зачем тогда пиджин? :)
<[Raiden]> У меня 1 раз знакомство не состоялось из-за мейл агента. Причем дело было ещё в виндовс. Просто было лень ставить ещё 1 чат.
<RfADdlS> solvex: что бы пользовать api скайпа в.
<skai|offline> solvex: чтобы люди, умеющие запускать демоном скайпа без полноценного клиента, могли чьятитсо в скайпе без запуска скайпа
<Atomer2> Erazzz, рекомендую погуглить на тему q4wine
<solvex> ужас
<skai|offline> [Raiden]: а вдруг она была твоя судьба?
<[Raiden]> skai|offline: теперь уже не узнать ))
<skai|offline> [Raiden]: или вдруг она довела бы тебя до алкоголизма и изменяла бы со всем, что двигается
<skai|offline> [Raiden]: второй вариант надежней, учитывая, что 95% пользовательниц мейлрушечки - ТП
<[Raiden]> тоже ест ьтакая вероятность. Жизнь впринципе рулетка, но это не значит впринципе что не надо пытаться.
<[Raiden]> но тот случай был не вариант, т.к .и так было 3 чата :)
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> Я тут вчера ноувеау хвалил и даже кинул пару шотов. И правда неплохо, глхгеарс, аиглх , даже glblur и glmark работают.
<[Raiden]> но 1 раз вместо иксов остался просто черный экран
<[Raiden]> проприетарщина всё ещё лучше )
<baronos> определенно)
<Intrpt> нету ничего по Toshiba satellite A660 + power manager либо acpi_osi=, которое я изменил в грабе уже.
<Atomer2> Кто нибудь разбирается в php? у меня простой вопрос.
<skai|offline> [Raiden]: кажи это штеудам:)они на свободных крутые
<artus> Atomer2, причем тут php?
<Atomer2> Я его задам исключительно в личку, само собой
<Atomer2> пардон за офтоп, думал одна строчка не страшно
<STAN[web]> привет
<[Raiden]> skai|offline: Да бывает фанатизм. Я ту тна канале федоры сказал что рекомендую закрытые, т.к. они пока лучше. на меня так накинулись.. Ещё и припомнили что у меня убунта..
<[Raiden]> лучше бы не говорил )
<STAN[web]> кто может помочь с настройкой vpn? ставил pptpd виснет при запуске daemon
<STAN[web]> ось ubuntu-server
<skai|offline> [Raiden]: ну против убунты у детей особая попоболь.ее может поставить каждый и не надо долго факаться с ней.это убирает налет илитности с них, и о
<[Raiden]> Я могу дать руководство не связанное напрямую с убунтой.
<skai|offline> ни начинают срать кирпичами от гнева
<[Raiden]> бывший мой провайдер написал, может пригодится http://raiden-ut.blogspot.com/2009/04/vpn-pptp-linux.html
<STAN[web]> давай, я обгуглился уже весь. нифига решения найти не могу. или все-таки стоит морочиться с openvpn
<[Raiden]> незнаю, может и стоит
<[Raiden]> или с l2tp
<[Raiden]> пптп некоторые пишу тчто медленный
<[Raiden]> кстати, это реализация протокола от мс.
<STAN[web]> это для подключения к vpn, а мне собсно нужно сам сервер, сейчас ось работает как роутер. самый обычный nat, нужна возможность соеденить два офиса в единую локалку
<[Raiden]> а.. прослушал. С сервером не сталкивался.
<STAN[web]> печаль, я пока экперементировал уже два раза nat укладывал, меня тут все ненавидеть потихоньку начинают))
<artus> STAN[web], а что, opnvpn не ?
<STAN[web]> вот наверное да, только как его поставить параллельно с nat и без сертификатов?
<artus> а причем тут нат?
<artus> сертификаты ты сам генериш
<artus> а опнвпнистых серверов ты можен наподнимать , по 5ть штук на машину) в виртуалках)
<STAN[web]> и таблицу маршрутизации он воспримет из готового скрипта?
<STAN[web]> тэкс по openvpn есть толковые мануалы под рукой или лучше сразу к дяде гуглу?
<artus> в гугл , ща я гляну что есть
<STAN[web]> спасибо
<artus> STAN[web], http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=14:40906 пригодится)
<STAN[web]> спс, пошел учить матчасть)
<shenmue> !openvpn
<ubuntuhelp> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<shenmue> It rocks!
<AndreX> хм а я думал всё перевели
<STAN[web]> да на английском больше инфы чем на русском
<artus> Chrome Remote Desktop тестил уже кто то?
<AndreX> skqrer: летать хватит
<baronos> похоже нашел приложение для дройда для подключения к chrome remote desktop
<alexmlw> чего не хватает? http://pastebin.ru/L66aRhNA/ зависимости все стоят. 10.04
<[Raiden]> /usr/local/lib/lua/5.1/posix.so - я думаю ты чего-то кривое собрал.
<[Raiden]> /usr/local намекает, что собственная сборка. И чесно говоря лень думать
<[Raiden]> короче чего-то нехватает , либо лежит не там
<alexmlw> уже все посиксы поставил а толку нет
<[Raiden]> в пути есть lua , значит что-то  с ним, криво установлен или вообще не установлен
<[Raiden]> в люсид есть liblualib50
<[Raiden]> но для начала надо вычистить локал
<[Raiden]> alexmlw: если ты поставил требуемый модуль из репов, то он в /usr , а твоя поделка ищет его в /usr/local
<[Raiden]> возможно это произошло.
<alexmlw> да есть там такое
<alexmlw> нужно править
<STAN[web]> ура VPN заработал!
<baronos> вославу линукс)
<artus> STAN[web], а ты переживал)
<STAN[web]> в итоге запустил pptpd нормально, оказывается он по умолчанию руководствуется существующими маршрутами и шифрованием, а ему понаписал лишнего. вот он и не мог родить никак
<artus> STAN[web], а пользователи pptp  у тя друг друга видят?
<STAN[web]> т.е. дописывать gre в iptables совершенно необязательно
<STAN[web]> вот только что подконнектился к pptpd получил прописанный ip и оказался в локалке, все сервера вижу, rdp работает
<STAN[web]> или ты имеешь ввиду видят ли друг-друга несколько пользователей vpn?
<artus> угу
<STAN[web]> а фиг его знает
<STAN[web]> не проверял
<LostCodder> по умолчанию должны видеть
<LostCodder> только еще роутинг в системе нужно включить
<STAN[web]> у меня другой теперь вопрос, pptpd автоматически не стартует если ему не прописать скрипт наверное?
<STAN[web]> в системе роутинг есть согласно правил nat
<LostCodder> ребутнись, проверь)
<STAN[web]> логично
<LostCodder> должно все по дефолту стартовать
<LostCodder> если из пакета ставил
<STAN[web]> apt-get как всегда
<Le9i0nx> проще стартовые скрипты посмотреть
<LostCodder> значит будет стартовать
<STAN[web]> я нуб, как это сделать?
<Le9i0nx> система?
<STAN[web]> ubuntu-server
<STAN[web]> 11.04
<STAN[web]> я до этого только с mac os общался,  ubuntu первый раз вчера увидел)
<Le9i0nx> /etc/rc2.d/????pptpd??
<Le9i0nx> чтото такого вида
<Le9i0nx> это линк на стартовый скрипт
<STAN[web]> через nano его открыть соответсвенно?
<STAN[web]> пусто
<Le9i0nx> /etc/rc2.d/S**pptpd ->  /etc/init.d/pptpd
<Le9i0nx> в папке
<STAN[web]> сейчас посмотрю
<Le9i0nx> ? и * надо заменить на свои в каждой системе генерятся вроде
<STAN[web]> присутствует  s20pptpd
<STAN[web]> т.е. раз он есть в папке /etc/rc2.d значит он стартует автоматически при загрузке?
<LostCodder> если он есть в /etc/init.d/ то стартует автоматически (если у него есть права на запуск)
<Le9i0nx> да если в /etc/init написано стартовать на 2 уровне
<Le9i0nx> по умолчанию вроде также
<[Raiden]> s20 - цифры тут очередность запуска.
<[Raiden]> если что
<STAN[web]> стартует автоматически, проверил) ура задача решена
<STAN[web]> спасибо за помощь
<Intrpt> Установил laptop-mode-tools так теперь при отсоединении питания ноут сразу же уходит на хибернацию. Это при том, что батарея полная.
<Intrpt> Какое решение посоветуете?
<[Raiden]> погугли, может опции есть, если нету - удали.
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<Intrpt> сначала погуглил, потом на канале уже спросил.. ясн, буду сносить..
<Intrpt> без лаптоп-мод-тулс работает от батареи, но пишет о критическом заряде всегда. Гугл и убунтуфорумс не помогли.
<[Raiden]> а что за ноут?
<Intrpt> Toshiba Satellite A660
<[Raiden]> чегож вы блин не думаете об этом до покупки.
<[Raiden]> 11.04?
<Intrpt> на работоспособности не сказывается, но напрягает это сообщение.. 10.04
<Intrpt> и не понятно, какой актуальный заряд батареи, а так жить можно
<[Raiden]> скачай дейлибилд 11.10 , загрузись с лайва и посмотри как работает индикация заряда
<[Raiden]> если ок - перезжай.
<[Raiden]> если будет страшно в юнити - поставишь гном3 фаллбэк или что хчоешь
<Intrpt> думал до LTS досидеть уже.. хотя да, вариант.
<[Raiden]> мне больше нечего сказать, может и лечится.
<[Raiden]> можно хотя бы проверить стало ли лучше :) А там уже будешь думат ькак поступить. Может соберешь несколько пакетов из новой версии в своей как вариант.
<Le9i0nx> Intrpt: по мне так заряд батареи не определился или не верный и laptop-mode-tools здесь не причем
<[Raiden]> как я понял без этих тулзов сразу не засыпает
<[Raiden]> а вот тулзы эти видимо неверно определяют заряд
<Le9i0nx> заряд определяет вроде dbus
<[Raiden]> ну, я не буду утверждать что эти утилиты определяют сами
<[Raiden]> дбус вообще шина для обмена инфой, она точно не определяет, если только передает
<[Raiden]> покупайте десктопы, тут это не проблема :)
<[Raiden]> релогин, мой де обновился до 4.7.2
<baronos> )
<Le9i0nx> /sys/bus/acpi/drivers/battery
<Le9i0nx> вроде здесь должна быть
<User695[web]> Всам доброго времени суток
<only_you> даров
<User695[web]> помогите плиз. где ядро скачать 2.6.39.4
<RfAFdlS> о! [Raiden], привет. Проверишь на 11.10? Открыть gnome-terninal, переключиться на tty* и обратно. Попробовать что нибудь в гномтерминал напечатать.
<Le9i0nx> а оно тебе надо?
<Le9i0nx> User695[web]:
<[Raiden]> Не, возможно в другой раз.
<[Raiden]> у меня нету гном-терминала , кубунта
<[Raiden]> не пишется в гномовский терминал или вообще никуда?
<RfAFdlS> в гном терминал не пишется
<RfAFdlS> так же ни ctrl C, ни ctrl D не работает
<[Raiden]> писани на форум. Если знаешь английсский - почитай как баг запостить на ланчпад. У меня лично другоих идей нет.
<[Raiden]> ой, опечатки - отвлкают.
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> User695[web]: http://kernel.org/
<AndreX> ну или из репов
<yurau> RfAFdlS: как квадратики в первом терминале лечить (11.04)?
<RfAFdlS> yurau: setupcon попробуй
<yurau> RfAFdlS: спс надо setupcon в /etc/rc.local
<RfAFdlS> yurau: если память не изменяет, в предыдущем обновлении то же было, но вылечили
<yurau> работает проверил
<RfAFdlS> yurau: в терминале нормально набирается?
<yurau> я набрал setupcon&
<yurau> и заработало
<yurau> RfAFdlS: набирается нормально
<AndreX> !pm | Deric
<ubuntuhelp> Deric: Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<RfAFdlS> yurau: понятно, спасибо.
<yurau> RfAFdlS: вообще-то пишут что после перезагрузке все сначала начинается http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150770.0
<[Raiden]> yurau: только в первом были квадратики?
<yurau> [Raiden]: на остальные не смотрел
<[Raiden]> ясно
<yurau> думаю надо setupcon в .bashrc
<RfAFdlS> yurau: последнее сообщение по твоей ссылке: "... Спасибо помогло. "
<baronos> надо скачать U-11.10 server, и начать его настраивать на десктоп с гном-2 ну или гном 3
<[Raiden]> можно альтернейт, в меню загрузки ест ьопция установки без гуи.
<[Raiden]> ф4 или ф5 не помню
<baronos> во спс)
<markmx> что-то у меня подозрительно долгий логин в систему
<markmx> куда покопать?
<markmx> дрова на нвидию снес, айпишник в роутере прописал железно...
<markmx> в автостарте все то что и на другой убунте
<markmx> формально копия убунты тока 64 бит
<RfAFdlS> markmx: по моему стрелка в низ или вверх показывает подробную загрузку, а не заставку убунты.
<markmx> эм... ну загруждается то она нормально быстро почти вдвое быстрее чем старая на втором ноуте
<markmx> но вот ввожу пароль тыкаю логин и вуаля
<markmx> почти 40 секунд до рабочего стола у меня есть
<markmx> на старой убунте которая изгажена почти полугодовым издевательством это же занимает секунд 10
<markmx> и я уже в скайпе и на канале =)
<markmx> а тут блин долго так
<baronos>   снеси gdm и поставь че нить другое)
<AndreX> !enter > markmx
<ubuntuhelp> markmx, please see my private message
<markmx> вот =) а если сделать логаут и потом опять логин то 2 секунды )))... первый логин в систему долгий... второй мггновенный
<markmx> я как то печатал сюда без ентера =) долго так усердно печатал описание проблемы =)
<markmx> пришлось потом дробить =) ну ладно. куда покопать почему так долог первый логин? в логах ничего подозрительного, дрова нвидии никак не повлияли на скорость. так же долго грузиться логин. дмесг и сислог тоже ничего еррорного не видно...
<baronos> убунту какая?)
<markmx> 11/04 64,bn
<markmx> 64 бита =)
<markmx> 8 гигов опры, проц ай7
<markmx> полнофаршный
<markmx> так сек нука счас протестим
<baronos> может попробовать gdm сменить на lightdm
<AndreX> вот зачем такие железки покупать, непонимаю :(
<AndreX> может кстате из-за проца егошнего так долго грузиться или винта, а второй раз быстрее потому что уже всё в памяти предзагружено
<markmx> в общем фиг знает... старая 32битная убунта на стареньком ноуте грузиться в рабочий стол после ввода пароля за 12 секунд, прогружается флаш, скайп, пиджин и опера... новая 64бита на новом ноуте с 8 гигами опры, проц ай7, видяшные дрова свежие(никак не влияют) - 40 
<shenmue> 10 04 поставь
<baronos> markmx: может попробовать gdm сменить на lightdm
<markmx> да нет уж =) надо понять что привело к такому, мож я чято не так тыкнул
<markmx> реинсталить вломак
<baronos> там делов то
<markmx> а может... может компиз удалить?
<markmx> точна, траблы начались после установки ccsm
<markmx> стопудово ведь косячный компиз, жрет в два раза больше чем на старой убунте
<[Raiden]> markmx: а как насчет 32бит туда же поставить и сравнить?
<markmx> ставил, работает мгновенно хоть и видит всего 2,7 гига
<markmx> и 64битная тоже изначально после установки мгноенно работала
<[Raiden]> вот это уже интересно.
<[Raiden]> тут 1 был недавно, кричал что скайп глючный в 64бит, потом выяснилось что либ нехватало.
<markmx> не ну что-то не так это точно... скайп работает прекрасно... могу попробовать убрать его из автозагрузки и отчитаться, попробуем?
<shenmue> =)
<[Raiden]> то что что-то не так - я верю. Но как ты решил что дело в 64 бит конкретно?
<baronos> fight!
<markmx> =) потому что 32 битная логиниться за 12 секунд а это - куча сервсиов типа апачика, мускула, скайпов, пиджинов, опер, флашов. 64 битная загруается в рабочий стол без апачика, мускула за в среднем 40 скунд... да думаю ты прав =) неисправна имиенно 32 битная.. .слишком
<markmx> так попробуем убрать из загрузки скап счас отчитаюсь
<[Raiden]> я сделал вывод, что битность не играет роли, т.к. ты сказал, что изначально тоже было быстро
<baronos> райден wins!
<markmx> да, изначлаьно 64битная грузилась даже быстрее ибо там ноут мощнее почти в 10 раз
<markmx> убрал скайп и бамблби из загрузки, сча проверим
<[Raiden]> забыл как утилита зовется котоаря граффик загружки рисует.
<[Raiden]> з
<markmx> бестолку, тот е результат
<[Raiden]> а.. вспомнил, погули как пользоваться bootchart , оно создась граффик с писаниной что и сколько грузилось
<[Raiden]> вот, а что бы сравнить 32 и 64 бит по скорости загрузки - надо как минимум создать одинаковые условия.
<[Raiden]> иначе тес ниочем
<[Raiden]> ст
<[Raiden]> Ядро ещё, если не из дистра, то может влиять.
<[Raiden]> некоторые с ппа ставят
<[Raiden]> а в дистрибном есть ureadahead патчик
<markmx> хм а вот про ядро это ты вовремя
<markmx> нука
 * [Raiden] лечу 64бит проблемы, вывожу из запоя
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> zen kernel поставь
<markmx> погодите =) еще не протестено
<shenmue> там из полезного планировшик bfq
<markmx> не сработало, предыдущее ядро - те же резалты
<[Raiden]> на ноуте кстати все эти зены не факт что оптимальные. Например частый опрос прерываний врятли хорошо отражается на работе батареи.
<[Raiden]> а для десктопа да
<User051[web]> Здрасьте
<User051[web]> Есть кто живой
<artus> !ask | User051[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User051[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User051[web]> Я бы хотел получить рекомендации по установке и использованию убунту на ЮСб флешке
<User051[web]> Извиняюсь
<artus> User051[web], рекомендую, ставь и пользуйся )
<User051[web]> Ну это понятно. У меня есть ненужная 4ГБ флешка. Я, с помощью Universal USb installer, развернул образ Убунту 11,10
<baronos> не ставте вы ее еще)
<[Raiden]> теперь у тебя есть ненужная флэшка с убунтой
<shenmue> =)
<User051[web]> Да. Но я хочу именно 11,10. Хотя бы RC
<[Raiden]> User051[web]: ты хочешь как лайв её использовать или что?
<User051[web]> Да. как Лайв
<[Raiden]> попробуй этим http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<User051[web]> Я уже попробовал так сделать. Но после 400 мб обновления он перестал грузиться
<baronos> ну и загружайся с флешки и ставь
<[Raiden]> обновления?
<markmx> все норм, сделал флешку
<User051[web]> Да и еще я  бы хотел, чтобы файлы и настройки сохранялись после перезагрузки
<[Raiden]> зачем обновлять лайв
<User051[web]> Ну как зачем? Обновления всегда нужны
<markmx> у меня вообще сервак в офисе с флешки загружен...
<User051[web]> Мне нужна полноценная ОС на флешке
<markmx> один маленьки ребут и придется ехать в офис =)
<[Raiden]> полноценная другой вопрос, тогда тебе надо 2 носителя. С 1 загрузить, на другой поставить
<[Raiden]> можно поставить и на флэш
<[Raiden]> будет обычная устанвка убунты
<User051[web]> аа вот оно как
<[Raiden]> а лайв расчитан только на просмотр и на восстановление. Для изменений надо делат ьуже другой лайв
<[Raiden]> обычно так )
<User051[web]> Тогда мне не нужен лайв. Мне нужна просто работающая убунту на флешке
<baronos> :)
<[Raiden]> ну, найди сд или вторую флэшку. после загрузки втыкай свою ненужную, и если определится  - ставь в неё.
<User051[web]> Но она должна быть самостоятельной. То есть грузиться независимо от загрузчика компьютера
<artus> User051[web], ext2 на флешку , отключить логи, не ставить драйвера на видео и у тя работающая бубунта на флешке )
<lukinfore> +ext2
<lukinfore> +noatime
<markmx> ну что, поздравляю, мы ее починили =) теперь 32битная логиниться так же , около 40 секунд =))))))
<artus> только всеж посоветую отключить винты физически при сетапе на флешку бубунты) чтоб потом небыло дополнительных вопросов на предмет - поломался груб, как лечить )
<User051[web]> У меня сейчас загрузчик вообще от Мак ОС
<[Raiden]> у людей с [web] такие вопросы... Какой интересн осмысл в ос на флешке. А если захочется её реально использовать и не хватит 4гб, тогда что?
<User051[web]> вот поэтому мне нужно чтобы установщик не задел ничего кроме флешки
<User051[web]> возможно вы правы.
<markmx> я вот сча ссижу в убунте установленной на 250гиговый внешний винт который как флешка...
<markmx> я его разбил на два...
<[Raiden]> лучшее решение - отдать кому-нить ненужную флэшку. Тогда руки не будут чесаться сделать с ней что-нить.
<User051[web]> Так я давно хотел и нужную флешку забубенить под убунту
<artus> [Raiden], да с головой чесно говоря) мне 3 гига в squashfs хватило обсетапится всем необходимым софтом ) при условии что оный занял аж 500 метров )
<artus> так что вполне все реально и очень даже юзабельно )
<[Raiden]> User051[web]: ок )
<[Raiden]> artus: ну , может быть )
<User051[web]> Кстати с чего все началось. Мой ноутбук Леново гудит. Он куплен в августе. И ночью я обычно качаю через торрент. вот я и подумал, чтоубунту не будет так нагревать процессор
<markmx> нет не отдавай флешку,... скачай образ http://partedmagic.com/doku.php, установи его на флешку и флешку положи под кровать, ну или куда нить в темное сухое место
<[Raiden]> но то скваш, а если делать именно установку, то 4 может быть мало или очень впритык
<markmx> гудит то кулер
<markmx> а не проц =)
<[Raiden]> 8 уже нормально, с запасом под темп, кэш апта и т.д.
<User051[web]> ну кулер то гудит от нагрева проца
<markmx> или ты про тот самый ноутбук леново на теплых трансформаторах?
<markmx> кулер гудит потому что кто-то забыл его прочистить и смазать
<User051[web]> да он новый. только купленный.
<markmx> значит тебя обманули... у меня старик асус 4 года, тише воды
<User051[web]> в августе так же шумел. до него был самсунг, которому было уже 1,5 года. и тот так не гудел
<markmx> вывод какой можно сделать?
<markmx> 1 - леново - в фтопку, 2 - при сталине такого небыло...
<User051[web]> ну уже поздно. тем более мне нравится его производительность\цена
<markmx> мне на работе выдали докстанцию и леново т500
<markmx> гдето читал в обзорах - стильный деловой ноутбук...
<[Raiden]> мне кубунта 11.10 понравилась. за сутки правда сложно делать вывод. Но вроде класно всё.
<markmx> так вот... руки бы поотрывать тому кто сделал его "стильным"
<artus> хм, а какой архиватор умеет паковать в 3-4 потока ?
<artus> ато 3 ядра простаивают)
<markmx> артус =) та же фигня
<[Raiden]> бери хтоп и тесть
<markmx> стоит сервак о восьми ядрах =) 32 гига опры
<markmx> в хецнере
<User051[web]> блин есть ли нормальный IRC клиент под виндоус?
<markmx> да, пиджин звать
<User051[web]> уу так он мультиплатформенный
<artus> markmx, пакую голосовые записи таксистов с астериска за месяц , малоли понадабятцо, и так чтоб лишнии 100500 файлов прибить, уже надцатую минуту упаковываю)
<baronos> нет ничего нормального под платную ос виндус)
<User051[web]> есть есть
<baronos> mirc
<User051[web]> мирк платный
<User051[web]> да и убогий какой то
<baronos> kvirk
<User051[web]> уже устанавливается пидгин
<User051[web]> теперь как бы в ней подключить этот чат
<artus> User051[web], а причем тут собственно виндовс ?
<User051[web]> так ведь явиндоусом пользусь
<artus> @kick "User051[web]"  /join #windows
<baronos> хмм а виндоус канал на серваке наверно buynode :D
<markmx> текс ну я добился 12-15 секунд на загрузку тупа убрав из стартапов все... счас по три врубаю обратно пока держится
<only_you> как пульсу перезапустить?
<toxa> всем привет, такой вот вопрос.... к бубунте подключен канал интернета, через него идет подключение соединения pptp к серверу, при включении какой-нить закачки по каналу интернета pptp соединение рвется... как сделать чтоб не рвалось....
<baronos> markmx поставь prelod может поможет
<baronos> preload**
<toxa> only_you: pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio --start
<User643[web]> извините, но за что вы меня забанили? я ведь всего навсего человек, который хочет найти решение для ноутбука с помощью убунту
<markmx> да уже прочитал, счас кажется нашел засранца
<only_you> toxa: спс
<baronos> ну если эта прога так нужна прелоад на нее))
<markmx> так =))) засранец проявился =))) вы неповерите... нетворк менегер
<markmx> он ... .в общем... гад он невоспитанный
<artus> хее
<markmx> долго ищет сеть вайфай, и пробует подцепиться
<markmx> сигнал ну как бы это сказать... сигнал виджно но когда я подхожу то как бы перекрываю сигнал телом еще =)))) в общем весело получилось
<artus> markmx, стационар?
<polydor> проверка
<polydor> здравствуйте еще раз
<polydor> я тот самый, который хотел установить уюунту на флешку
<baronos> а можно на него слип поставить чтоб подключался после загрузки?
<shenmue> вот ужас
<artus> а можно 1н раз прописать в /etc/network/interfaces и все )
<markmx> ноуты
<markmx> все полидор, за мульти акк в нашей партнерке банят
<markmx> =) без выплаты заработанного
<polydor> мультиакк? я только что зарегистрировался
<markmx> ага я даже для себя в бложике статейку накатал на память как в интерфейсах прописывать
<markmx> User643[web]: а это чье? =)
<artus> markmx, дай посмотреть 1м глазом )
<polydor> это всего лишь тест. проверка. т.к. я впервые использую IRC для связи. Прошу прощения за это.
<polydor> в моих мыслях не было навредить кому то
<artus> polydor, ты вопросы главное по делу задавай ) и все будет хорошо)
<markmx> артус - http://dorianmj.blogspot.com/2011/05/blog-post.html
<markmx> да шуткую я полидор =)
<markmx> так... без оперы и нетворк менегера - 28-30 секунд...
<markmx> все равно как то нагрузно...
<markmx> на старой убунте вообще все что из коробки шло все так и стартиться
<markmx> так заного попробуем
<polydor> Уф. хорошо. в общем я думаю использовать убунту. но у меня часто выскакивают сообщения о том, что какой то процесс умер
<markmx> это уже плохо
<artus> polydor, нету а убунте такой опции )
<markmx> ка кдавно ставил?
<baronos> я говорил не сьавить 11.10
<markmx> смс отправить не предлагает? =)
<markmx> аа точна
<polydor> давно. финальные релизы
<markmx> версия какая?
<markmx> какое ядро?
<markmx> Uname -r
<polydor> 9.04 9,10 10,04 1,10
<markmx> в консольке
<artus> и с тех пор продолжают выскакивать? даже на маке? )
<polydor> да я не помню. просто вот хотелось бы стабильности, которую все время обещают
<markmx> эт еще что, у меня на нокле н900 тоже бывает =) синий экран смерти
<artus> polydor, ну ставь 11.04
<markmx> BAD_POOL_HEADER говорит
<baronos> чистая установка 11.04
<polydor> Да уже не смысла. т.к. через 3 дня должна выйти 11,10
<baronos> хех
<artus> polydor, а потом месяц ее бодут вылизывать)
<artus> polydor, так что смысла много )
<artus> а учитывая что ты не в зуб ногой, то какраз тебе смысла ставить 11.10 никакого )
<[Raiden]> какой-то процесс умер у меня постоянно вылезало когда смотрел юнити\гном версию 11.10
<[Raiden]> может уберут за пару дней )
<polydor> очень жаль. хотелось бы 11
<polydor> 11,10 с ее рюшечками
<polydor> и вроде как с гном 3,2
<artus> там из рюшечек только новые глюки )
<polydor> неужели все так печально?
<artus> ну если ты знаеш как их лечить то нет)
<artus> но не твои ли слова про стабильность?
<polydor> и вот неужели 11,04 будет работать совершенно без глюков?
<artus> polydor, ну работает же )
<polydor> ну так 11,10 тоже будет работать
<artus> я ток обоину сменил) ну и драйвера на видео проприетарные поставил)
<polydor> с глюками
<baronos> да это все понятно но гном 3 это только кажется хорошо, а до настроить это не для начинающего юзера
<polydor> в бете 2 11,10 не захотелись ставиться прориетарные дрова для нвиди
<artus> нато она и бета )
<artus> *
<artus> markmx, чей то маловато у тя в бложике вкусняшек )
<polydor> тогда надо скачать 11,04
<baronos> вот и правильно)
<polydor> а можно будет потом ее обновить до 11,10?
<baronos> да
<markmx> так... в общем виновники торможения - опера и нетворк менегер... оба 64битные. опера, подпольная кличка - киллер зебата, замечена в попытках загрузки около 800 писем в прочитанном, на винте, который отформачен в рейзер. нетворк манагер, подпольная кличка - вайÑ
<markmx> =) ну я блогер а не продажный блогер =)
<polydor> ну и отлично! теперь надо скачать образ, записать его на флешку. потом запустить из нее лав и установить на другую флешку
<baronos> мде)
<polydor> да… потом как нибудь удалить мусор
<polydor> сделать ее только торрент-качалкой и все
<artus> markmx, да реж же ты мессаги пополам )
<polydor> а лучше дождусь 11,10
<polydor> всем спасибо. все свободны
<kolobok> Господа скажите будет ли  работать убунта с такой материнской платой Спасибо http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/motherboards_asrock/ASRock_N68CS_UCC_SocketAM2_GeForce_7025_PCIE_LAN_SATA_RAID_MicroATX_2DDRII_2DDRIII_99858.html
<[Raiden]> kolobok: будет
<kolobok> Cпасибо Райден Теперь я спокоен
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в дровах на видео нвидиевских упоминание есть
<[Raiden]> )
<markmx> в общем, хз как так убунта долго логиниться, засранцев вроде вычислил но йомае не может так чильно же влиять
<markmx> счас попробуем прям у роутера
<baronos> http://www.nix.ru/autocatalog/motherboards_asustek/ASUS_M2N68AM_SocketAM2_nForce630a_PCIE_SATA_RAID_MicroATX_2DDRII_80911.html у меня такая есть чем то похожа и проблем не было
<Non4ik> добрый вечер. Сможете мне помочь с открытием локального доступа к мускл?
<pahan> а что не так?
<pahan> Non4ik, а что не так?
<Non4ik> ну я поставил на убунту мускл, а теперь через второя комп хочу приконектиться к бд
<Non4ik> оно меня не пускает. Мол не может соединится. Очевидно в конфиге нужно что то изменить. Никто с этим не сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> кедовод пишет что лучший релиз. Я подтверждаю http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11303042
<artus> Non4ik, и что? теперь мануалы к мусклю не котируются? причем тут убунта ?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Пользователи федоры не согласны ))))
<Non4ik> думал, может что кто-нибудь в курсе. Но раз так просто не получиться, то прошу прощения, буду ковырять сам =)
<pahan> Non4ik, http://www.debianadmin.com/mysql-database-server-installation-and-configuration-in-ubuntu.html
<[Raiden]> Nor8: на кде версию у меня ваще нареканий нет
<[Raiden]> хотя я не показатель
<[Raiden]> )
<kolobok> Спасибо еще раз всем  С ваше разрешения-откланяюсь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты подвержен влиянию со стороны кде, ты не объективен )))
<pahan> Non4ik, в двух словах открыть /etc/mysql/my.cnf закоментить bind-address = 127.0.0.1
<pahan> перезапустить
<Non4ik> pahan, и всего-то? (=
<pahan> Non4ik, я не пробовал, так пишут
<Non4ik> sudo gedit my.cnf открываетт лишь для чтения =\
<pahan> Non4ik, сервак выключи
<Non4ik> pahan, а как сделать рестарт?
<artus> и эти люди лезут своими руками в мускль
<pahan> /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Non4ik> artus, ну извини, первый день интересуюсь локальным доступом к бд. До этого работал на локалхосте
<artus> Non4ik, да? как ? если ты походу понятия не имееш чего у него в конфигах и как он перезапускается)
<Non4ik> если здесь так реагируют и людям было бы впадло такие вопросы пояснять, то я искал ответы сам с помощью гугля. Но если можно сделать все проще, то смысл?
<Non4ik> у мну убунта стоит 2 два. На винде таких заморочек не требовалось :)
<artus> Non4ik, смысл в том что в следуйщий раз вылетиш за офтоп ) и да, здесь не филиал гугла)
<pahan> Non4ik, а сработало хоть?
<Non4ik> спасибо  (= pahan`y (=
<Non4ik> что именно сработало? То что подсказал pahan?
<pahan> ну работат теперь не с локалхоста?
<Non4ik> с локалхоста? (= работало сразу после установки (= а с локалки - сейчас проверю
<Non4ik> а.. сори.. не так прочитал
<Non4ik> pahan, коментирование не помогло. Судя по отзывам нужно вписывать локальный ип вместо 127.0.0.1
<markmx> стоп =)
<markmx> у тебя есть два компа так?
<Non4ik> lf
<Non4ik> da
<markmx> на одном стоит мускул со второго надо попасть в этот мускул так?
<Non4ik> dverno
<Non4ik> верно
<markmx> на первом компе где мускул там установлен phpMyAdmin?
<Non4ik> эм.. наврядли. Сейчас проверю. Дополнительно не устанавливал. Резве что он шел в комплекте с мускл :)
<Non4ik> отсутствует
<markmx> не шел наверняка.... но все же, теперь расскажи мне как ты со второго компа пытаешься попасть на первый? по локальному даресу? у тебя на втором компе есть какой т оскрипт который пытается приконнектиться ко второму компу?
<artus> markmx, Non4ik хотите поофтопить , на канал мускля
<markmx> =)
<markmx> нончик, в личку
<Non4ik> есть! (=
<pahan> mysql query browser
<shenmue> зачем скрипт на втором компе который конектит ко второму компу?
<shenmue> то есть сам к себе
<markmx> к первому =)
<markmx> не офтопствуй
<pahan> щя у себя попробую
<pahan> Non4ik, ты наверно пытался из под рута мюскюэльного зайти, по умолчанию рутом можно зайти только с локалхоста
<pahan> Non4ik, а так все работает, я проверил
<Non4ik> мне уже в личке объясняют как добавить юзера (=
<markmx> уже чиним =)
<markmx> вот так то =)
<gusman> народ есть кто?)
<Sergey_IT> нет
<markmx> есь
<markmx> я тута
<gusman> такой вопрос как можно изменить конфиги модуля?
<markmx> путем модулирования конфигов
<gusman> каторые он стартует при загрузке
<gusman> он запрещает их крутить так как он загружен
<gusman> а если его выгрузить то файлы исчезают
<[Raiden]> gusman: /etc/modprobe.d
<[Raiden]> создай там файл с расширением конф, укажи имя модуля и параметры.
<[Raiden]> если я не туплю то всё
<gusman> а поподробней?
<gusman> там только блеклисты
<gusman> если я неожибаюсь
<[Raiden]> до 11.10 был ещё /etc/modules
<[Raiden]> gusman: ошибаешся
<[Raiden]> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<[Raiden]> пример
<[Raiden]> подробнее... Так же как блэклист, только без слова блэклист будет означать загрузку с указанными параметрами
<[Raiden]> я думаю файл /etc/modules и в 11.10 будет работать, без него може тстарьё поломаться.
<[Raiden]> Но по умолчанию его нет.
<[Raiden]> проверять лень )
<Civil> интересно, а много здесь в root.yandex.ru сегодня учавствовало?
<gusman> народ помогите пришлите мне историю а то у меня интер вырубился
<gusman> )))
<gusman> сообщения каторые  мне были одресованы
<gusman> выше плиззз!!!
<gusman> или подскажите опять как изменить модули типа sony-laptop
<gusman> он просто конфликтует с другим
<gusman> мне нужно поменять там значения но он непускает потомучто модуль загружен
<stolzus> gusman: логи не хранишь?
<gusman> чего?
<stolzus> историю чего ты хочешь? логи из чата?
<gusman> былобы супер
<gusman> там вроде были нужные мне ответы
<stolzus> вот я тебя и спрашиваю: неужели ты не сохраняешь их на диск? :)
<gusman> я фиг его знает
<gusman> Я irc только 5 день пользуюсь)
<stolzus> gusman: клиент какой?
<gusman> xchat
<artus> что-то мне это напоминает, был тут уже 1н такой же, месяц чинил свою звуковую
<gusman> Да не созвуком все пучком)
<stolzus> вобщем, посмотри у себя в домашней директории .xchat для начала. может они у тебя локально ведутся
<gusman> Я просто наконецто смог регулировать яркость на ноуте
<gusman> Только вот беда у меня теперь модули конфликтуют
<stolzus> хотя xchat не логирует by dafault, если я правильно помню
<gusman> блин
<gusman> Я только помню что мен отправили в /etc/modprobe.d
<gusman> Я нашел там блеклисты и скащал что незнаю что с ними сделать
<gusman> У меня задача такая что изменить дефолтное значение в одном файле
<gusman> модуля
<artus> gusman, ну так топай в гугл читай , на форум, харош уже 5й ыдень разводить простыни о том что ты незнаеш и тд и тп )
<gusman> Не не пятый
<gusman> Только первый
<gusman> по этому поводу
<gusman> До этого сам решил
<gusman> )))
<gusman> Просто тут был человек который мне взялся помочь а меня инет подвел(((((
<artus> @voice gusman
<artus> !enter | gusman
<ubuntuhelp> gusman: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Umren> gusman: спасение утопающих дело самих утопающих, не?)
<stolzus> gusman: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/ ищи
<gusman> Да я уже устал себя спасать))))) Вопрос в чем как изменить один параметор в модуле?
<stolzus> кстати, 11.10 то вышла?
<gusman> Спасибо вроде как на мысль натолкнули)
<stolzus> ой, сегодня 11
<solvex> где копать причины того что слетает тема
<solvex> да и флеш падает
<artus> solvex, может порчу кто навел? ))
<artus> вон как массово все у тя падает)
<solvex> так вот и я о том же
<solvex> убираю эффект - с глюками :)
<solvex> эффекты*
<solvex> типа просвечивающегося видео
<solvex> время от времени начинает квирк тормозить
<Nor8> artus: Навели порчу, руки начали расти из одного места )))
<solvex> так если б сделал чего :)
<solvex> а то было норм )
<solvex> хм!
<artus> solvex, ато, как всегда "оно само, я ничего не делал"
<solvex> мб какие то обновления
<Nor8> solvex: Версия какая убунту?
<solvex> 10.04
<solvex> так тут в обновления флеш лежит
<solvex> надо обновить
<artus> а может ненадо? итак все печально )
<solvex> да фига, добить уже
<solvex> ну так ФФ квирк эклипс виртуалка - все лежит :)
<solvex> временами и без виртуалки лежит
<solvex> хм
<solvex> как там перекорнфигурировать пакет?
<solvex> переконф*
<artus> дпкг-реконфегуре
<Sergey_IT> сегодня все обновил (110 пакетов) - ничего не падает (10.04)
<solvex> да я кажется догадался в чем дело
<solvex> терь буду тестить :)
<solvex> если все ок, то виноват hddtemp
<kyshtynbai> Думал, закачалась опера двд. Включаю влс, нажимаю открыть директорию, виснет намертво. Как оказалось, опера не закачалась ни фига ( торрент ). Но зависло так, что пришлось по ссаш заходить и убивать влс. Это баг или я что-то
<kyshtynbai> делаю не так?
<kyshtynbai> под оперой я имею ввиду не браузер
<BPOH> о
<[Raiden]> надо было качать концерт ac\dc
<[Raiden]> вырвалось
<solvex> ответ номер два верный )
<[Raiden]> гтк2\3 , qt  всё с темой оксиген http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1011/h_1318282468_9606173_868d9def52.png
<sig_wall> а что гедит, а не емакс?
<kyshtynbai> Не, мне все ж интересно. Открываю недокаченный торрент видео влс и получаю висяк почти мёртвый. Что за нафиг?
<artus> kyshtynbai, запускай htop  и смотри )
<kyshtynbai> На одном ноуте это сделать нереально изза висяка, а второй я вырубил на ночь, но завтра непременно поэксперементирую).
<artus> ну в tty1  всяко можно выскочить) если конечно у тя память не кончилась ) и вместе с ней свап )
<sig_wall> kyshtynbai: попробуй прибить компиз, может влц вводит в ступор его
<kyshtynbai> компиз ваще выключен а в tty1 кстати я не подумал, мерси за идею.
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: Я могу только научить снимать. alt+sysrq+R,E,I отнимут клаву у текущего процесса, потом делаешь alt+f1 и рестартиш кдм\гдм
<artus> но интереснее же посмотреть кто ж там так нагадил и по какой причине)
<kyshtynbai> Мерси, я покурил про sysrq).
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: гедит для проверки гтк2 + емакс не нужен мне даже даром.
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: а зря. хорошая ОС
<[Raiden]> гтк3
<[Raiden]> мне хватат мц + гедит\kate
<[Raiden]> иногда с плагинами.
<[Raiden]> возможно про программеру нужен емакс, долго изучать ,потом всю жизнь юзать. :)
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<qixiz> всем привет
<sig_wall> привет
<sig_wall> что вас сюда привело? :)
<qixiz> мм.. душевные терзания))
<qixiz> <[Raiden]> я таки пришел
<[Raiden]> хехе, если бы я помнил о чем речь
<qixiz> а неважно
<[Raiden]> ок )
<qixiz> теперь другое
<qixiz> появилась мысль, эмуляция железа cd-rom через usb - ATA шнурок с микроконтроллером
<[Raiden]> а для чего?
<qixiz> нагуглил родственную душу на лоре
<qixiz> но наша линукс комьюнити забила парня
<qixiz> http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/admin/4719236
<qixiz> вот соббственно
<[Raiden]> Я всё ещё не понимаю зачем
<[Raiden]> чем не устраивает монтирование изошек
<qixiz> ну тут конкретной цели нет
<qixiz> ну вот к примеру
<artus> @voice qixiz
<artus> !v | qixiz
<ubuntuhelp> qixiz: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<qixiz> комп p-386 128 mb  и хард на 1 гб
<sig_wall> artus: дай войс, блин!
<[Raiden]> qixiz: это тебе на хабрахабр надо. Там есть раздел ненормальное программирование. Наверное и про железо есть.
<artus> gusman, кончились)
<sig_wall> ._.
<Civil> qixiz: что значит p-386? :)
<artus> sig_wall, промахнулся)
<[Raiden]> комп p-386 128 mb  и хард на 1 гб - это когда-то было компом.
<Civil> [Raiden]: p-386 такого не бывает )
<qixiz> я что-то нарушил?
<kyshtynbai> Госпади, слава тебе что не застал в адекватном возрасте
<qixiz> у меня два таких стоит в шкафу
<artus> qixiz, причем тут убунта к этому потоку злосного оффтопа?
<Civil> qixiz: они или не p или не 386
<Civil> выбирай
<qixiz> ну простите, тухлите дальше на бубунту чанеле
<qixiz> пошел я
<Civil> qixiz: 386-ые они просто 386-ые
<qixiz> если у вас мозг напоминает семечку я не виноват
<Civil> их конечно делали все кому ни лень
<[Raiden]> а.. ну как хлам стоящий в шкафу их ещё есть смысл использовать :) Чиста открываешь шкаф и вспоминаешь как оно было.
<qixiz> бб
<artus> @kban qixiz 3600 свободен
<Civil> оригинальный человек-с
<Civil> интересно, где он 128МБ EDO надыбал?
<[Raiden]> выкапывают какое-то убито старье и потом компостируют мозг. В конце концов можно заработать 5 т.р. и купить то что будет работать.
<Civil> да уж
<[Raiden]> была бы моя воле, я бы везде написал что линукс можно ставить минимум на п4 или лучше н акоре2.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> ля
<Civil> [Raiden]: ну это ты уж переборщил
<[Raiden]> так, кажется теперь яфлужу
<Civil> так никто здесь в root.yandex.ru не учавствовал?
<[Raiden]> корки пошли в 2007 году где-то. Гдеж я переборщил.
<[Raiden]> почти 4 года приличный срок
<[Raiden]> хотя немножко да, можно дать планку в 7 лет , а остальное просто обьявить неподдерживаемым - за одно ядрышко полегче станет.
<Civil> не сильно, в x86 порядочно generic-кода
<Civil> да и старого железа полно, на котором все прекрасно пашет
<[Raiden]> ды есть конечно, насчет всё и прекрасно я сомневаюсь. но п4\к7 ещё хватает...
<[Raiden]> для многого
<[Raiden]> сча не только софт изменился, но и данные тоже. на каком-нить 386 даже инет то не просмотришь толком.
<artus> ой да лааадноооо
<[Raiden]> да и на каком-нить п3 или начальном п4 лаги пойдут только от 1 браузера 2011 года + 2-3 сайта жирных
<kyshtynbai> да флэш тот же
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> 9я бубунта, нетинстал с опенбоксом на первом пне нормально себя чуствовала)
<artus> даже 4ре вкладки в фф открывала) причем в 3м )
<artus> с 7м то летать будет)
<[Raiden]> а если что-нить запустить кроме опенбокса?
<[Raiden]> фф например
<artus> и памяти было 128 )
<kyshtynbai> Где ж вы такое железо берете...
<artus> ну видео смотрело, пасьянс раскладывало) oo запускало)
<artus> kyshtynbai, да валялось) надо было чей то всунуть ради смеха )
<artus> в принципе использовалось только для пасьянса )
<[Raiden]> вот поэтому я выше и завелся. Приходят , суют линь на доисторическое железо. Потом крики что лагает или не так работает.
<kyshtynbai> хехе) ради смеха я раз нокиа н800 торренты качать поставил)
<kyshtynbai> там кстати дебиан стоял
<artus> [Raiden], дык никто не жалуетцо если есть в голове понимание на что оно способно ) а так да ) нефиг совать 11ю бубунту на музейные експонаты)
<[Raiden]> я ситаю, всему своё время. Есть например deli linux , вот он да, самый раз
<[Raiden]> т.к. построен примерно так же как ос 10 летней давности
<artus> да паппи поадекватнее всяко будет
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> тут ещё фишка в том что линукс что-то неопределенное. Вот например... Можно ли использовать линук на 386 компе? Конечно да!
<[Raiden]> но какой...
<[Raiden]> иак же и на п4 что-то будет летать, а что-то нет.
<[Raiden]> нно всё это называют одинаково )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-11
<User023[web]> привет
<User023[web]> подскажите плиз оч нужно установил vmware player 4.0 на ubuntu 10.04 запускаю он открывается на 5-10 секунд и исчезает все как быть оч нужен он куда копать?)
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<Vladislaw> скажите, пожалуста, как получить список всех файлов в куче подпапок, и если можна скопировать их в одны папку.
<[Raiden]> User023[web]: с консоли запусти, можт напишет чего
<Vladislaw> всем пока
<kyshtynbai> Шо ж не спится-то.
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: комп выключи
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: Это не наш метод ) .
<kyshtynbai> Как потестировать хард на эффективную скорость записи/чтения?
<[Raiden]> я знаю только sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda , но это врятли хороший тест
<kyshtynbai> Тут дело в том, что качается большой торрент - система тормозит ( в top всё в норме, трансмишн внизу строки ). Ставлю наа паузу - тормоза изсчезают. Ну что ещё кроме харда может быть?..
<[Raiden]> незнаю, но тоже сталкивался
<kyshtynbai> Блин, проблема. Пробовал качать на внешний хард, та же история. Условно помогает ограничение по скорости закачки, но не шибко.
<kyshtynbai> /dev/sdb5 on /media/ 3Q HDD External type fuseblk <-- что это за хрень, нтфс чтоль
<kyshtynbai> Вот и тормозит, походу.
<[Raiden]> ну да, местыне фс должны быть побыстрей
<[Raiden]> ные
<kyshtynbai> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<baronos> нихао
<xopek> здрасте :)
<xopek> эм. у меня вопрос не столько по убунте, сколько по башу.  как в промпте баша вывести уникодный символ за номером 2523 например?
<xopek> я сделал так: PS1=`echo -e "\xE0\xA7\x9B"` но это не кошерно
<xopek> каналом обшибся. на ангельский сначала попал %)
<xopek> спите шоле. жаль.
<Sergey_IT> а echo ৛ не подходит?
<xopek> Sergey_IT, PS1=`echo -e "\xE0\xA7\x9B \t \xE0\xA7\x9B"` -- не сработает
<xopek> поэтому не кошерно
<Civil> xopek: /usr/bin/printf "\u2523" как-то так, не?
<Civil> ну и \n в конце для красоты
<Irvingel> Привет всем!
<baronos> редактировать grub лучше через прогу из менеджера приложений "Менеджер загрузки"
<baronos> я лучше через текстовый редактор сделаю) спс)
<chapt> господа, кто нибудь встречаплся с такой какой что у прова при резолвинге имени первые несколько пакетов теряются?
<chapt> провайдер мтс 3G
<chapt> при пинге айпи все ок
<chapt> при пинге имени - потери первых пакетов
<xopek> Civil, не представляю как это в пс1 запихнуть
<Civil> `/usr/bin/printf "\u2523"`
<Civil> же
<Civil> xopek: притом да, именно так и будет работать )
<xopek> Civil, ну нарисуй мне с принтф \u2523 \t \u2523
<xopek> я как-то не вкурил)
<Civil> /usr/bin/printf "\u2523\t\u2523"
<xopek> Civil, неа. некатит. таже фигня что и с echo. баш не воспринимает \t
<Civil> воспринимает )
<Civil> в PS мб и нет, но просто так воспринимает
<Civil> xopek: в PS'е он табуляцию отображает как два пробела у меня ) в остальном все нормально
<xopek> Civil, именно что надо - восприятие в PS1
<xopek> Civil, http://mepic.ru/up/pic_b/a34b017038151b658a76bb02bbf0d931.jpg
<Civil> xopek: а вообще на самом деле он нормально воспринимает \t :)
<xopek> ну глянь скрин. в принтф - \t - пустое место
<xopek> аналогичная фигня и с echo
<Civil> http://ompldr.org/vYXI3cQ - works for me
<xopek> Civil, ну и где там в начале время? :)
<Civil> \t это табуляция
<Civil> как бы
<Civil> в классическом понимании
<xopek> гм
<Civil> поэтому оно работает именно так как ты просишь
<xopek> почему тогда export PS1='\t ' == время?
<Civil> потому что там \t это якорь, который заменяется на время
<xopek> так это я шоле туплю...
<xopek> а я-то думал...
<xopek> Civil, а цветовые коды туда как? чота у меня не получается
<Civil> xopek: делай извращения типа: export PS1="text`/usr/bin/printf "\u2523"`\t`/usr/bin/printf "\u2523"`"
<xopek> фу)
<xopek> по ссылке то, что я пытаюсь сделать окультуренными методами
<Civil> зачем такое?
<xopek> да просто так же
<Civil> ну как хочешь )
<Xopek_> задолбался летать
<Azzi> :)
<Xopek_> Civil, симпатичный ведь промпт получается :)
<Civil> работать с таким ад )
<Xopek_> почему?
<Civil> потому что отвлекает )
<Civil> и съедает строку под всякую фигню )
<Xopek_> ну строчку жалко, да
<Xopek_> а так... удобно. папку всегда видно, время, етц...
<Civil> время - есть часы внизу экрана )
<Xopek_> там же что угодно можно нарисоват. а под ввод остается строка полная и без всяких юзер\хост
<Xopek_> Civil, я исхожу из предположения, что я в голой консоли
<Civil> на практике такое если и бывает, то у тебя часы на руке есть )))
<Xopek_> это не то :)
<Xopek_> ты не линуксоид :)
<Xopek_> или просто я гентушник
<Civil> Xopek_: у меня убунта только на работе )
<Xopek_> и потом. дело ведь не в часах
<Xopek_> я могу туда и часть топа запихнуть. например самый жрущий процесс....
<Civil> набрать top/atop/htop не проблема )
<Civil> в соседнем скрине или терминале
<Xopek_> ну и лоад аверейдж видеть...
<Civil> не так часто нужно
<Xopek_> :)
<Xopek_> однако набрать топ в другом окне == лишние телодвижения
<Civil> меньше секунды )
<Xopek_> больше
<Xopek_> 7 клавиш в скрине нажать надо будет
<Xopek_> 5 минимум, если в голой консоли
<Civil> сделай алиас )
<Civil> [win]top[enter]
<Xopek_> ну три... :)
<Civil> вполне быстро
<Xopek_> дело не в скорости
<Civil> если именно голая консоль
<Civil> Xopek_: просто это редко нужно, поэтому отнимает ценное место )
<Xopek_> а в красоте. когда приятней смотреть на консольку - работается легче
<Xopek_> терминал с $ и мигающим курсором - уныло.
<Xopek_> ладно. пошел я работать. мне ваще линуксы - развлекалово. а работаю я с проводами :)
<Civil> Xopek_: ну успехов-успехов )
<Civil> каждому свое )
<BPOH> как в Pidgin настроить чтоб сразу на канал заходил?
<baronos> настройки юзай
<BPOH> блин невопрос) только где они?
<baronos> добавить чат там есть
<baronos> и поставить автоконнект
<BPOH> одно окно с сообениями другое с контактами, в контактах только статус поменять да картинку добавить и все
<baronos> открой сам клиент
<baronos> Собеседники - Добавить чат
<BPOH> сам клиент ты называешь контакт список?)
<BPOH> у меня больше двух окон не открывается первое список людей онлайн второе этот чат
<baronos> ну
<baronos> юнити стоит?
<BPOH> это что?
<baronos> понятно значит гном)
<baronos> кароч окно список собеседников
<baronos> у меня вопрос, grub редактировать из лайф сд лучше?
<Alina_Mamedova> Всем добрый день, у меня такой вопрос, как можно установить обновления, у меня сейчас установлена ubuntu 9.10
<adminn> когда я хочу распаковать архив, а там файлы с нерусскими буквами в именах, вот это вылазит:http://paste.pro/5133379 а архив не распаковывается
<adminn> что делать?
<adminn> Alina_Mamedova, а она разве еще поддерживается?
<Alina_Mamedova> <adminn>, ну мне друг вчера установил, а я теперь не могу ничего обновить и даже гугл не могу установит
<adminn> Alina_Mamedova, она уже не поддерживается, так что обновления врядли можно установить
<Alina_Mamedova> <adminn>, и что мне теперь делать?
<SergeyIT> Alina_Mamedova, скажи другу - пусть хотя бы 10.04 поставит
<Alina_Mamedova> а я сама не смогу это сделать? через обновления через систему программа требует диск 10.4 для обновления, может у меня получится если я скачаю его?
<adminn> Alina_Mamedova, в принципе да, установить нетрудно, только очень жнлательно прочитать руководство
<Alina_Mamedova> А где можно ее прочитать, я вчера ооооочень долго настраивала vpn соединение на этой версии, но у меня все же получилось, может и это получиться.
<mankala> Alina_Mamedova: http://otvety.google.ru/otvety/thread?tid=3a062a8c89d5b7d8&pli=1
<adminn> Alina_Mamedova, Alina_Mamedova
<adminn> тьфу ты
<adminn> http://www.ubuntologia.ru/installation
<baronos> вообщем как удалить лишнее в меню grub, fdisk не показывает sda6 раздел, а в меню он есть. тут http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/grub не соображаю где есть то что я хочу (т.е. удалить лишнее)
<Alina_Mamedova> <adminn>, я не начала еще читать ничего, вы скажите мне ничего удалять не нужно будет? Просто что то добавлять или все же придется как то что то удалять и ставить новую версию?
<Xopek_> baronos, приват
<adminn> Alina_Mamedova, по-моему можно вообще в менеджере обновлений обновить
<SergeyIT> baronos, удаляешь ненужные ядра и апдейт-груб
<baronos> ок
<Alina_Mamedova> <adminn> вот что он мне пишет там: "Ваша версия Ubuntu больше не поддерживается.  Вы больше не сможете получать обновления безопасности. Пожалуйста, обновите Ubuntu до более новой версии."
<Xopek> если он не загрузится - я не виноват.
<Alina_Mamedova> <adminn> потом пишет: "Пожалуйста, вставьте 'Kubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100427)' в устройство '/cdrom/'".
<Alina_Mamedova> <adminn> А у меня его нету
<The_MEk> Alina_Mamedova: а ты не пробовала в консоли выполнить команду do-release-upgrade?
<The_MEk> интернет у тебя есть?
<Xopek> ухты. загрузился.
<Alina_Mamedova> <The_MEk>, а это как, я просто раньше не пользовалась вообше этой системой, я не знаю, но очень хочу научиться, интернет у меня есть, я вчера его настроила сама.
<Xopek> baronos, готово?)
<The_MEk> я так понимаю у тебя две панельки, сверху и снизу?
<The_MEk> снизу пказывает список открытых окон, сверху менюшки разные
<The_MEk> так?
<Alina_Mamedova> <The_MEk> да....
<The_MEk> нажми в общем соетание клавиш alt+f2
 * Xopek slaps baronos 
<The_MEk> выскочит окошко
<The_MEk> там пиши do-release-upgrade
<Alina_Mamedova> <The_MEk> да, получилось
<The_MEk> и жмакай ок
<Xopek> adminn, распаковал архив?
<adminn> Xopek, нет
<Xopek> adminn, попробуй так: env LANG=ru_RU.CP1251 unzip file.zip
<adminn> Xopek, ок
<Xopek> и если есть возможность - на вендоразделе это сделать
<adminn> Xopek, архив и так там
<Xopek> гут
<Xopek> ну как?
<adminn> http://paste.pro/5133380
<adminn> архив в формате .rar
<Xopek> дык
<Xopek> env LANG=ru_RU.CP1251 unrar x file.rar
<adminn> :)
<Xopek> и насколько мне известно, рары не страдают плохими кодировками...
<Xopek> хотя кто его знает
<adminn> уфф может лучше архиватор какой-нить другой установить
<adminn> :)
<Xopek> не распаковалось?
<adminn> env: unrar: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Xopek> блин
<Xopek> а ты ваще как распаковать пытался?
<Xopek> какой командой
<adminn> Xopek, ввел команду и путь к файлу
<Xopek> sudo apt-get install unrar
<Xopek> ну или file-roller file.rar
<adminn> Xopek, в unrar то же самое
<Xopek> а файл роллер?
<adminn> Xopek, он у меня по умолчанию. уже пробовал
<adminn> так же
<Xopek> а тоже самое это что?)
<adminn> http://paste.pro/5133380
<Xopek> гм
<Xopek> тут тебе зип-архиватор пишет что твой архив не зип. унрар не может такое писать
<adminn> ой не то
<adminn> http://paste.pro/5133379
<adminn> xD
<Xopek> во
<Xopek> теперь пиши так unrar x file.rar
<Xopek> безо всяких env...
<adminn> ееееееееее получилось!!!!
<adminn> Xopek, спс большое
<Xopek> блах
<Xopek> какой запущенный случай
<Xopek> и почему меня всегда посылали нах, а я строю из себя доброго дядюшку-всезнайку :\
<Xopek> гут шо все рабит. пошел я работать.
<oxothuk> как бы запилить мне на убунте систему видеонаблюдения. тока запись и веб трансляция. камеры юсб.
<baronos> фак мой мозг! почему не удаляеться из граб меню предыдущая версия ядра?
<rapidsp> update-grub
<baronos> да это само собой делаю, но после этого оно опять появляеться, я из системы ядро удалил старое а оно все ровно появляеться
<SergeyIT> baronos, а ты удалил ядро типа - linux-image-2.6.3*-**-generic ?
<baronos> SergeyIT: да сделал по инструкции из help.ubuntu.ru
<rapidsp> как вариант, работает груб с другого раздела
<SergeyIT> baronos, или барабашка )
<rapidsp> это самое реальное :)
<baronos> хмм, как узнать с каких раделов может загружаться граб?)
<adminn> а может граб разные версии Убунты загружать?
<baronos> хотя, я после того как удалил раздел, убил граб, потом востановил... может при востановлении мог накосячить?
<rapidsp> в текущей системе сделай install-grub
<rapidsp> по мануалам, осторожненько :)
<baronos> щас попробую)
<SergeyIT> baronos, а может у тебя ядро где-то висит в  другом разделе?
<shelest> привет! Знаете почему под линукс нет вирусов?
<shelest> Потому что жизнь пользователя линукса и без этого полна страданий. :)
<baronos> и что нет пробелем у людей на линуксе?)
<chapt> а что понимать под проблеммами?
<chapt> вообще странно 2 дня до релиза и тишина на канале
<baronos> разностороние вопросы по настройке)
<chapt> лично у меня никаких
<baronos> так же и у меня сейчас будет)
<chapt> если только к серверам не лезу
<stolzus> все в ожидании
<SergeyIT> все отсыпаются перед плясками с бубном
<stolzus> на самом деле никто не хочет задавать вопросы, потому что наивно надеется, что в 11.10 это пофиксили :)
<Xopek> всех задающих вопросы уже давно побанили
<skai-falkorr> @voice Xopek
<Xopek> за что?
<skai-falkorr> за 2.5
<Xopek> эмм. нефкурил.
<skai-falkorr> не ну люди.ну честно.я один смог прочесть правила?ну хоть ктото еще их прочел?
<Xopek> хы. я их читал. чесслово
<Xopek> когда меня год назад на месяц забанили :)
<skai-falkorr> Xopek: это было давно и не правда?:)
<chapt> а они меняются еще
<chapt> правила
<skai-falkorr> неа
<skai-falkorr> неизменны тыщу лет уже
<chapt> ну насчет регистрации ников недавно ввели
<Xopek> не. правда. но какбэ это. забылось уже
<skai-falkorr> их старую редакцию никто прочесть не мог
<chapt> с августа
<skai-falkorr> chapt: регистрация и была раньше.пока во фриноде сами не отменили этот флаг в протоколе
<skai-falkorr> а в августе просто вернули
<chapt> зачем спрашивается
<chapt> теперь авторизовываться каждый раз ибо пиджин не умеет делать это автоматично
<skai-falkorr> chapt: умеет
<skai-falkorr> chapt: http://thelinux.ru/doku.php/pidgin
<chapt> опа
<skai-falkorr> удивительное дело.в пиджине есть поле "пароль"
<skai-falkorr> скандалы, интриги, расследования
<baronos> я нашел для себя лучше клиент чем пиджин)
<skai-falkorr> вичат?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: tekka 1.4.0
<skai-falkorr> baronos: sponchik 2.15.55
<skai-falkorr> baronos: я тож могу странные слова пихать
<baronos> http://sushi.ikkoku.de/
<baronos> я его в менеджере приложений 11,10 спалил и поставил на 11,04
<skai-falkorr> baronos: че за ссылки на порнохентайки?
<chapt> skai-falkorr: просто по аналогии с х чатом я наивно полагал что данный пароль идет к каналу а не к ник серву
<skai-falkorr> chapt: у меня для тебя плохие новости.даже в хчате пароль не на канал, а на никсерв
<chapt> а для никсерва, нужно прописывать отдельные команды вида /msg nickserv identify password
<baronos> https://launchpad.net/~sushi/+archive/development это норм ссылка?
<chapt> при коннекте
<skai-falkorr> baronos: тож нет. ибо Ъ
<skai-falkorr> baronos: и ваще клиентсерверные чьятики - моветон
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ну и ладно я буду на этом сидеть удобно и приятно)
<skai-falkorr> вичат удобней и приятней
<chapt> отдельный клиент для irc  зачем надо
<baronos> я для этого и искал чтоб был отдельный а остальное я не юзаю, скайп еще есть и всё
<baronos> cp1251 это отличаеться от Windows-1251
<susman> здрасти, есть ли в apt что-то похожее на gentoo slots? т.е мне нужны две версии пайтона в системе соответственно две версии lxml, но apt поставит модуль lxml только для того пайтона, который default в системе, но мне нужно для обоих.
<susman> easy_install - это решение конечно, однако хочется держать систему в консистентном состояние в плане установленного софта ( если я ставлю что-то через easy install - apt не будет знать об этом )
<Alagos> Добрый вечер, комрады. Подскажите, как развернуть убунту на компе без установки?
<Civilian> debootstrap
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: запустить с ливцд
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: Так мне не запустить нужно, мне нужно установить, но без установки, это как импортирование акрониксом...
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: dd
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: И откуда ее дд-шить и через что? Вот есть у меня комп с биосом. Есть диск с убунтой. Есть флешка с убунтой. Что дальше?
<Civilian> Alagos: что значит установить без установки?
<skai-falkorr> Alagos: образ диска отдедешить на комп
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: Зайти с лайв-сд и отдедешить?
<skai-falkorr> но учти.гибридные образы тока с 11.10.так что дд может не сработать
<Alagos> Civilian: С чтением диска какие то траблы на старом системнике. И сегодня наблюдал как винду развернули акрониксом за 3 минуты... Неужели так с убунту нельзя?
<Civilian> Alagos: у тебя сам диск есть же, в таком случаи?
<Alagos> skai-falkorr: Что значит - гибридные? Я ставлю 10.04...
<Alagos> Civilian: Диск установочный с убунту? Да, есть.
<Civilian> Alagos: у тебя есть то, что ты хочешь перетащить и где?
<rye> Alagos, развернуть Акронисом или любым другим методом копирования образа можно будет только после того, когда этот эталонный образ откуда-то появится. В твоем случае, нужно установить систему, сдампить образ и впоследствии его использовать
<Alagos> rye: Спасибо. Буду пробовать. Просто мне говорили что можно тупо файлы с установочного диска скопировать, установить граб и все
<Civilian> Alagos: а смысл тогда в том, что ты пытаешься избежать установки?
<Alagos> Civilian: Нужно будет на виртуальной машине сделать...
<Civilian> Alagos: и что?
<Alagos> Короче. Есть установочный диск убунты. Что сделать для того, что бы ее можно было установить или развернуть на любой машине за пару минут?
<skai-falkorr> установить
<Civilian> Alagos: оно ставится недолго
<Civilian> и во вторых на диске найди файлик весящий больше всех
<rye> Alagos, preseed
<Civilian> это squashfs'нутая ФС с диска
<Civilian> можешь её разворачивать, но врядли ты именно это хочешь получить
<rye> Alagos, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/03/ubuntu-server-quick-install-no.html
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706107/ как тут можно решить проблему с кодировкой?
<Alagos> Что то инет разрывало... Повторите то что вы мне написали в конце, пожалуйста.
<stranik> Приветствую! Нужна помощь в установке драйвера для ati radeon x850xt на ubuntu 10.04.3. С офф сайта скачал родные драйвера, но там не поддерживается версия x.org 7,5. Возможно ли откатить х-сы на более старую версию(7,3 или 7,4)?
<Civilian> stranik: насколько я знаю, нельзя откатить (не помню я в 10.04 иксов младше), а во вторых - что мешает поставить открытые драйвера народные?
<stranik> ты имеешь ввиду проприетарные?
<Civilian> я имею в виду открытые
<AndreX> проприетарные - это и есть закрытые )
<stranik> а можно поподробней, где найти эти открытые драйвера?
<Civilian> stranik: краткое гугление показывает, что есть ппа https://launchpad.net/%7Exorg-edgers/+archive/ppa вот этот, где лежат свежие иксы для 10.04 и свежая сборка opensource драйверов для твоей карты
<Civilian> подключил ппа, обновился, работает
<stranik> сейчас заюзаю)))аж надежда появилась))
<Civilian> stranik: по идее оно и так работать должно в 10.04, а про этот ппа - прочитай внимательнее, чем он тебе грозит
<Civilian> и подумай хорошенько прежде чем просто втыкать
<Civilian> (грубо говоря никто не даст гарантий что у тебя вообще иксы после обновления выживут, т.к. там всевозможные live-сборки и т.п.)
<AndreX> поидее открытые дрова из коробки должны работать
<stranik> не работает так. через прогу Драйвера устройст не находит не каких драйверов.
<Civilian> stranik: оно по-умолчанию ставит открытые, только тогда они были заметно хуже чем сейчас
<stranik> наверно меня этот пунк обошол стороной(
<Civilian> stranik: а почему 10.04?
<stranik> стабильно работает на моём пк
<AndreX> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/radeon && sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-ati вроде так
<Civilian> AndreX: я думаю ему надо целиком обновится, месу тоже
<Intrpt> раз уж про драйвера.. nvidia 280.13 нормальные? в чём-то лучше дефолтных?
<Civilian> Intrpt: ну 13-ые уже старые
<Civilian> а, это последний стейбл, да
<Intrpt> даже так? какие тогда посоветуешь ставить?
<Civilian> смотря что у тебя.
<Intrpt> просто решил ядро 3.06 на 10.04 накатить и драйвера обновить при случае =)
<Civilian> ставь или 280.13 или 285.05.09
<AndreX> stranik: всё связаное с fglx снеси и если есть ксорг.конф тоже снеси
<SergeyIT> stranik, открытые у тебя уже стоят
<Civilian> как всегда там толпы багфиксов
<stranik> <AndreX> ок
<Intrpt> Civilian: ок, спасибо.. сейчас поищу 285.05.09, не видел таких
<AndreX> Civilian: целиком через апт-гет упграде)
<Civilian> Intrpt: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606
<Civilian> AndreX: не заметил
<Intrpt> аха, ок.. просто на https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates ориентировался
<AndreX> Civilian: да я и неписал про это)
<Civilian> AndreX: не заметил что ты upgrade написал )
<Intrpt> странно, ядро 3.06 на 10.04 встало без проблем, но отвалилось не видео, а WiFi и не хочет принимать драйвер. ;)
<Intrpt> оО, и не только WiFi.. а и проводная сетевуха.. сижу с телефона.
<Civilian> Intrpt: ну это значит коряво собрал ) там пакет от онерика вполне спокойно можно пересобрать
<yurau> Intrpt: я успешно поставил 280е дрова с лаенчпада
<yurau> Intrpt: помойму стало лучше :) компиз вроде меньше стал глючить
<Intrpt> с видео проблем нет.. сижу вот с сетевой да вайфаем гуглю по причине собственной псевдо-нубости.
<Intrpt> если за час не решу проблему - откачусь на 2.6.32 ядро =) пока
<yurau> Intrpt: вайфай у меня на 11.04 на последнем апдейте тоже отвалился. но он мне не нужен
<yurau> на ноуте
<yurau> это патентные войны, баги или банальный недосмотр?
<Intrpt> в моём случае это кривые руки
<yurau> :)
<yurau> банальный недосмотр значит
<yurau> банальный недосмотр = кривые руки
<Intrpt> в моём случае кривые руки=некомпетентность и != недосмотр, т.к. обычно с этим проблем нет =)
<yurau> yurau: доку тоже смотреть надо
<Intrpt> да я три деба с новым ядром поставил.. решил по пути наименьшего сопротивления пойти
<yurau> Intrpt: не все дебы одинаковы. лучше ставить с репо
<[Raiden]> Сейчас впервые тестидском пользовался. Вместо 4 разделов стало 3 других размеров и все рав. Нашлась старая таблица, даныне все живы. Знакомый даж прыгать начал от того что вся его инфа выжила.
<[Raiden]> повезло что только таблица слетела
<[Raiden]> Простите за офтоп )
<AndreX> прощаем xD
<kyshtynbai> Хлопцы, какую фс лучше выбрать для торрентокачалки?
<yurau> kyshtynbai: та что по умолчанию
<yurau> ext4
<AndreX> JFS
<kyshtynbai> А аргументировать можете, хлопцы?
<[Raiden]> Если только расскажешь чем не устраивает экст4
<kyshtynbai> Да не то что бы не устраивает
<kyshtynbai> это я за производительностью гонюсь. Решил торрентокоробку заделать.
<kyshtynbai> Вот и думаю, что лучше.
<yurau_> kyshtynbai: ext4 скороснее чем ext3, fat и ntfs не подходят а остальных я не знаю )
<yurau_> в википедии есть список фс с разделением для использования
<[Raiden]> производительность можно слегка потюнить, например монтировать с noatime и журнал можно выключить
<[Raiden]> или гугльнуть лучше как на тему маунта экст4 и скорости
<[Raiden]> другие фс  применят можно, но скоере всего это кроме лишнего гемороя ничего не даст
<yurau_> это точно
<[Raiden]> можно ещё капнуть в сторону планировщиков io
<[Raiden]> в ядре их3 и есть ещё bfq
<kyshtynbai> Да журнал выключить это мысль
<yurau_> kyshtynbai: вот список хороший http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA_%D1%84%D0%B0%D0%B9%D0%BB%D0%BE%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%85_%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BC
<kyshtynbai> Спасибо, позырю.
<[Raiden]> экст ещё знают хотя бы фоторек и тестдиск, а чем восстанавливать джфс или хфс если что?
<[Raiden]> вот чего реально незватает экст4 - сжатия.
<[Raiden]> тут надежда на бтрфс )
<AndreX> Jrescuer
<[Raiden]> что её допилят когда-нить
<[Raiden]> AndreX: Хм, ок
<AndreX> ну да если бтрфс сделают будет круто
<[Raiden]> Есть мысл ьчто сжатие файлов может повысить производительность. Хдд по сути тормозит комп, а при сжатии над очитать меньше блоков.
<[Raiden]> незнаю правда как на практике - не тестил )
<AndreX> не сжатие, наоборот замедляет (правда на нтфс проверял)
<[Raiden]> есть ещё байка , что рейзе4 самый быстрый, если испольузется сжатие лзо. Но фс которой нету в ядре по умолчанию не очень удобная.
<User559[web]> а можно грузить грубом образ реального диска? а в идеале образ виртуалки?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Когда допилят рейзер 4-ый в перфект?
<[Raiden]> AndreX: если говорить о теории, то запись должна замедлиться, т.к. проц может не успевать сжимать. А чтение должно ускориться, т.к. хдд самый медленный компонент.
<AndreX> угу
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Незнаю ) Возможно уже несколько лет фс в нормальном состоянии. Просто  будущее проекта под вопросом и автор в тюрьме... Вот и не включают.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там уже давно другая команда работает, если не ошибаюсь )))
<[Raiden]> Короче мотив скорее политический , чем технический
<[Raiden]> Nor8: На сколько я знаю, там работает 1 чел русский и всё.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Русская, такой вот парадокс. Русскую жену убил, русская команда допиливает рейзер ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Какая ж политика у уголовщине?  Он же её не за политические взгляды убил )))
<[Raiden]> Политика во включении в ядро :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ахахаха
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты про эту политику )))
<[Raiden]> Можно вспомнить срач про коливаса с его планировщиком и отказом, а потом включение cfs , котоырй почти такой же.
<[Raiden]> )
<toxa> Всем привет :) никто не настраивал samba-у с авторизацией по AD и с ACL, чтобы можно было ставить галочки на безопасность из под винды.... вот вопрос-то в следующем... локально getfacl и setfacl работают, а из винды нет, пишет "Нет доступа" понять не могу почему.....
<[Raiden]> И вроде ка ксфс написал тот, кто отказался включать бфс
<[Raiden]> так что, опенсорс он такой. Все за всех ,но каждый за себя - или незнаю как ещё назвать.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да норм, решили коллегиально, что этот планировщик не катит  )))))
<yurau_> у меня убунтуван тупит что делать? не коннектится, окно уходит в тень и все. 11.04 компиз вкл
<toxa> смотри top, что-то скорее заклинило и нагружает процессор
<yurau_> сейчас попробую. на др машине без комписа нормально
<[Raiden]> try dropbox
<RfAFdlS> если du -s показывает разные значения для каталогов после rsync -a Каталог Каталог1, это нормально? Разница примерно в 96Кб
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: У u1 5 гигов бесплатных, а у дропбокса всего 2 ))
<stolzus> зато дропбокс везде поддерживается
<RfAFdlS> Nor8: use u1+дроп бокс
<stolzus> а с убунтуван нифика не расшаришь общие папочки с друзьями
<stolzus> так что лучше изпользовать и то и то
<stolzus> а ещё минус и вуала :)
<Nor8> Ну так, оба и пользую ))
<yurau_> я патриот убунты
<Nor8> stolzus:  Минус какой то подозрительный ресурс. Или кажется только мне?
<yurau_> буду убунтуван юзать
<Intrpt> на дропбоксе же рефералами 8 гигов делается спокойно
<Nor8> У убунту 1 клиент не удобный.
<Intrpt> у дропбокса вообще клиента нет и + систему совсем не грузит
<Intrpt> да и синхронизация у него получше будет
<stolzus> Nor8: да нормальный вроде бы :)
<Nor8> stolzus: Да мне даже не название, а сам как то по себе он не приглянулся. Хотя и клиент нормальный и 10 гигов опять же.
<stolzus> для меня они все подозрительные в равной степени :)
<Intrpt> совсем нубский вопрос. удаление http://itmages.ru/image/preview/301295/dcd114b6 чревато, если сижу на другом ядре?
<Intrpt> смущает присутствие алса модуля
<Nor8>  stolzus: Ну так то да, планы по зОхвату мира там держать не стоит :-D
<Nor8> Intrpt: Синаптик удаляет?
<Intrpt> да, решил старые ядра посносить
<Nor8> Intrpt: Лишнего синаптик по идее не удалит, если что, руками потом поставишь альсу
<Nor8> [Raiden] Глянул сейчас на 3-ий гном, что то он не гибкий какой то, настроек 0 .
<AndreX> Intrpt: а ты ща на каком ведре?
<Intrpt> AndreX: 2.6.32.46.20
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Настройки есть там, но все через консоль\дконф или твикер
<Intrpt> последнее из 2.6.32 если на кернел.орг опираться
<[Raiden]> это такое понимание юзерфрендли от проекта гном, use as is or die
<[Raiden]> )
<shelest> What is the true software for console cyrillization? It used to be console-cyrillic but what should I use now?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: За такое "юзерфрендли" отрезают руки, по самые уши :-D
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Мне уже приходили в голову такие преступные мысли :)
<[Raiden]> Но лень отлавливать  авторов
<[Raiden]> шутка
 * shelest not a troll. Just has no GUI.
<[Raiden]> так и запишем ,троль терминальный
<[Raiden]> Nor8: С другой стороны многим нравится он, всё неоднозначно.
<AndreX> shelest: sudo apt-get install console-cyrillic
<AndreX> shelest: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-cyrillic
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ну не знаю, простая попытка передвинуть часы с датой в угол натолкнулись на непреодолимые препятствия ))))0
<[Raiden]> мне кажется это не надо.  1. sudo purge console-cyrillic , 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup and may be run setupcon
<[Raiden]> Nor8: есть расширение которое двигает
<[Raiden]> но что бы его поставить...
<[Raiden]> придется юзать кли и твикер
<AndreX> shelest: nano /home/your name/.bash_profile add cyr to the end
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в текущей версии
<Nor8>  Вот и япро тоже )) Зачем нужен этот бубен? )))
<[Raiden]> Я в жабере это так описал на днях: 10 лет назад в лиунксе надо был оковырять гуи, и сейчас придется ,но теперь с поддержкой тачскрина.
<[Raiden]> это главное что изменилось :)
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере в случае с гном
<Nor8> Мне просто не совсем понятно, почему разработчики как гнома, так и юнити, не могут никак уловить связь между хорошо и гибко настраиваемым де и привлекательностью дистра )))
<Nor8> У кедоводов почему то это получается )))
<[Raiden]> всё же просто как 3 копейки. 1. люди разные и нужны настройки, 2. если настройки все через зад делаются, нету ифейса для настройки - то это не френдли.
<Nor8> Более или менее )))
<Nor8> +1, это не френдли
<[Raiden]> Правда гномеры нашли 3-й путь... Сча покажу, если линк вспомню.
<[Raiden]> вот он http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/gnome4_advanced.jpg
<[Raiden]> :)
<AndreX> эт чё за прикол))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Вот и я про тоже ))))
<[Raiden]> это идеальный ифейс.
<AndreX> для домохозяйки
<Nor8> Это даже хуже чем lxde )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В сто раз, как минимум )))
<[Raiden]> Ну есть конечно  зачатки на будущее, например  если откроется страница с расширениями уже станет интересней. И возможно гномовский настройщик всетаки , хотя бы немного обростет опциями.
<[Raiden]> Оформление кстати ещё. амбиансе\радиансе от каноникал лучшая тема по умолчанию которую я когда-либо видел )
<[Raiden]> в гном3 пожалуй только синий валлпапер удачный.
<[Raiden]> Хотя это по вкусу
<[Raiden]> Закругления на пашени в ГШ почему-то у меня сразу вызвали позыв поискать тему  )
<[Raiden]> панели.
<[Raiden]> А к теме каноникал даже хочется вернуться, если менял
<[Raiden]> Nor8 опять вызвал у меня приступ словестного....
<Nor8> )))
<AndreX> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/open_source/124339/
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не видел мой шот, с гтк2\3 в оксигене?
<Nor8> Нет, покажи
<[Raiden]> гедит3, синаптик гтк2 http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1011/h_1318355331_4905151_868d9def52.png
<Nor8> AndreX: Когда процент вклада от микрософт в разработку ядра превысит 50 процентов, Билли отожмет права на ядро у Линуса ))))))
<AndreX> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Норм
<AndreX> Nor8: и проблема графики и ядра мс решится сама собой
<Nor8>  AndreX: И будет его продавать )))
<AndreX> а я то подумал куда больше половины веток ядра подевалось...
<AndreX> Линус уже это всё предвидел и спрятал старые версии под предлогом взлома кернел.орг
<Nor8>  AndreX: И Джобс умер не кстати ))))
<[Raiden]> К сожалению оксиген пока единственная общая тема гля гтк3\qt...
<[Raiden]> хоть она и не страшная, но 1 мало
<[Raiden]> Айфон5 в след году выйдет. Послднее детище Джопса.
<[Raiden]> наверное сразу раскупят
<Nor8> Так уже, наверное, заявок тьма на него
<[Raiden]> Эпл не очень люблю, но Джобса жалко конечн.
<Nor8>  Мне без разницы, планшетников и без эпл хватает. Хотя не могу сказать,   что продукты от эпл плохие.     Дорогие только.
<bop0hz> итак ребята) кто знает почему ссш сессия виснет на полслове? :)
<[Raiden]> сеть плохая
<[Raiden]> других вариантов незнаю )
<bop0hz> я уже спрашивал в выходные, но решения пока не нашлось)
<toxa> либо связь либо куда подключаешься машина виснет......
<bop0hz> машина как раз не виснет как видимо
<toxa> почему так считаешь?
<bop0hz> потому что переконнекчиваюсь
<toxa> какой пинг до машины, какая скорость?
<bop0hz> пинг не знаю, открывать надо, а скорость на удаленном хосте в районе 384 кбпс
<BPOH> почему при обновлении слитает интернет? интернет от билайн l2tp
<BPOH> и убунту 11.4
<AndreX> слЕтает
<toxa> как соединение настраиваешь?
<BPOH> l2tp
<toxa> да
<BPOH> AndreX:  слитает
<BPOH> toxa: ну соединение не ппое а l2tp с тунелем чето там
<ampiryan> можно проверочное слово на слитает?
<BPOH> и очень чато ругается на какойто файл из l2tpx как он его правит то интернет не пашет
<BPOH> ampiryan: полители
<ampiryan> грочи полители-то?
<BPOH> ну типа того)
<ampiryan> =)
<BPOH> скучно вам тут?))
<BPOH> а может кто знает есть дсл модем с вайфаем zte W300 можно его на билайн както настроить чтоб по вайфаю раздавал?
<GorillaZ[web]> здраствуйте, здесь можно получить помощь по ubuntu?
<AndreX> !ask > GorillaZ[web]
<ubuntuhelp> GorillaZ[web], please see my private message
<GorillaZ[web]> очень долго стала загружаться система не знаю что делать... =(
<GorillaZ[web]> загрузка длиться минут 10-15
<baronos> у кого сейчас стоит 11,10?
<baronos> дайте bashrc
<baronos> а все не надо
<GorillaZ[web]> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<kyshtynbai> А чтение с нтфс раздела будет медленнее чем с ext4?
<sig_wall> да
<yurau_> не задавайте глупых вопросов
<baronos> не получите глупых ответов
<shelest> привет всем
<baronos> нихао
<shelest> у меня есть проблема с линуксом
<AndreX> shelest: ты уже здаровался
<shelest> теперь она другая
<AndreX> ну и
<shelest> в общем есть проблема смены дня и ночи и разницы освещекния экрана в зависимости от дня суток.
<shelest> В общем это особенность системы и не фиксится. есть некие воркэраунды в районе полюсов - там удается продемать день до полугода.
<shelest> как побочный эффект этой проблемы являетя неравномерность освещения дисплея днем и ночью. и, как следствие некомфортность одной и той же темы для глаз.
<kyshtynbai> А яркость поменять ктож мешает? или я чего-то не допонимаю?
<shelest> так ночью белый экран выглядит слишком ярко, а днем темный экран слишком тусклый. причем это зависит от фона страниц редакторов и прочего.
<AndreX> то есть ты хочеш чтобы ос автоматом подгоняла яркость экрана под время суток?
<AndreX> иди на форум
<shelest> нет,я  хочу чтоб ос выбирала офрмление в зависимости от времени. ну чтоб например в моем любимом текстовом редакторе и браузере страницы отображались в темных тонах если ночь и в светлых если день
<AndreX> ну ты фантазист )
<shelest> белая страничка опенофиса напрягает ночью при любом уровне яркости дисплея
<AndreX> ну в ручную меняй
<shelest> в evince есть замечательная комбинация Ctrl+i которая решает проблему дня и ночи. Но очень хочтеся комплексного решения для всех программ и окон
<stolzus> shelest: ты на офис ставил gtk накладку?
<AndreX> спать ночью надо)
<shelest> нет не ставилось никаких накладок.
<shelest> а что это?
<stolzus> вот ставь. найдёшь пакет в синаптике
<shelest> синаптик. что это?
<solvex> что такое ubuntu?
<artus> такс, воткнул себе еще плашку на гиг) вроде как повеселее стало)
<stolzus> и вообще - если у полей выставить серый фон, то страница офиса будет тоже серая. во всяком случае так было на 10.10 у меня
<stolzus> shelest: пакетный менеджер же :)
<baronos> люди добрые дайте содержимое bashrc
 * shelest юзает aptitude
<AndreX> baronos: в гугле bashrc
<shelest> ну в обещм это все воркэраунды для отдельных приложений
<shelest> а вот чтоб комплексно, то такого нет :(
<shelest> как я понял
<baronos> уже гуг от моих запросов устал, а найти не могу сайт где я когда то находил модифицированный
<shelest> это было бы безумно Ъ чтоб компутер еще ловил освещенность с помощью вебкамеры и выставлял подходящую тему не режущую глаз
<baronos> всё нашел
<kyshtynbai> и обед готовил
<shelest> обед - это следующий шаг
<shelest> :)
<shelest> но пока вот такую штуку простую реализовал
<shelest> было бы очень хорошо
<shelest> впрочем, можно и без вебкамеры зная местоположение пользователя
<shelest> по указанному в timezome городу
<shelest> и календаря восходов/закатов в данной местности
<AndreX> shelest: я чую ща тебя выкинут, иди на форум и создавай тему, можеш ещё и на английском форуме создать
<AndreX> !forum > shelest
<ubuntuhelp> shelest, please see my private message
<artus> shelest, на предмет освещенности и коректировки яркости такое ы уже гдето мне попадалось)
<shelest> ой, пойду на английском форуме писать, а где он?
<shelest> на форум потому что у меня тупые вопросы, да?
<shelest> :(
<Nor8> shelest: Хорошее успокоительное значительно снижает яркость экрана в ночное время суток                 ;-)
<shelest> есть конечно темы убунты которые меняются, но они не меняют настройки программ как то браузеров и прочего
<shelest> ну и конечно можно в коне создать такой скрипт
<shelest> кроне
<AndreX> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=76516.0 смена обоев есть, а всего оформления чёто я невижу
<shelest> не, обои это не то
<shelest> обои я бы не спрашивал
<shelest> да и тема меняется легко по gconftool-2 --type=string --set /apps/metacity/general/theme 'NightTheme'
<shelest> а вот все вместе не меняется :(
<AndreX> ну вот и пропеши в крон
<AndreX> 2 таких строчки в разное время
<artus> угу, а лутше рандомом ) все темы по списку) и смена от 30ти сек до 10ти минут)
<shelest> но не поменяются настройки самих программ. evince не будет выбирать тему, подложка офиса останется белой. все остальное тоже останетя неизменным
<shelest> так что не торт
 * shelest думает как прописать чтоб настройки программ тоже менялись по скрипту.
 * shelest слишком тупой чтоб наваять универсальный скрипт
<shelest> при этом программы подгружают настройки вида только при загрузке, так что динамическое изменение темы программ обламывается.
 * shelest very sad
<markmx> парни в общем я так и не смог разобраться что же все таки вляет на долгий логин, бутчарт сбросить?
<Dan`ka> куда логин?
<markmx> ну вот убунта прогрузилась и выбираю пользователя, вбиваю пароль, клацаю логин и ... 40-45 секнд до рабочего стола
<Dan`ka> винт грузит? цп?
<markmx> и это на нафаршированном ноутбуке... рядом стоит 32битная убунта на стареньком нгоуте... 12 секунд до рабочего стола с прогрузкой всего и вся
<markmx> я вот хз что грузит, могу показать текущий бутчарт может заметите что там не так и скажете кого убить
<Dan`ka> попрбуй когда логинися посмотреть на вывод iotop и htop
<Dan`ka> может чего увидеш
<[Raiden]> markmx: ну покажи, может увидим чего
<markmx> как это реализовать?
<markmx> http://s1.ipicture.ru/uploads/20111011/AN1T25cF.png
<Dan`ka> ну, перейди в терминал
<Dan`ka> ктрл+альт+ф1-5
<markmx> так
<markmx> перешел
<Dan`ka> ну или dmesg чтото пишет
<[Raiden]> markmx: похоже оно только до логина
<markmx> вот потому я и не могу понять что нетак
<[Raiden]> гдм кстати можно выпилить, лайтдм красивый и быстрей
<markmx> ка кбы узнать что мешает быстро отгрузиться после логина... при этом если счас разлогиниться и попробовать войти еще раз то ваще мгновенно
<markmx> да нет низя выпиливать, задача понять что не так
<markmx> могу выложить бутчарт с 32битной системы
<markmx> она сама до окна логина грузиться около минуты... но зато после вбива пароля через 10-12 секунд у меня уже все что надо загружено
<[Raiden]> ну он показывает только до гтм
<markmx> включая апачиков,мускулов и опер
<[Raiden]> д
<markmx> так... счас бум думать значит
<Dan`ka> всетаки.. почему не перйдеш в термынал и не посмотришь?
<markmx> я перешел, что там смотреть? запустил htop
<markmx> все стабильно как на 32битной
<Dan`ka> винт?
<markmx> чо винт?
<Dan`ka> грузит?
<markmx> в аштопе это где отмечается?
<Dan`ka> в iotop
<Dan`ka> а вообще на лампочку посмотри
<markmx> как и на 32битной она даже не думает мигать =) этож убунта а не винда =)
<markmx> сек.. счас попробуем кой чо
<Dan`ka> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467250
<markmx> так идем в ребут... посмотрим что получилось
<baronos> скачал дейли сборку сегодняшнюю 11,10 не одного лага, все супер работает)
<markmx> прекрати пиарить этот альфатестовый шит =)
<markmx> так же... 45 секунд почти
<markmx> причем опера еще не загрузилась даже
<baronos> preload на них и lightdm
<[Raiden]> прелоад обычно только второй запуск ускоряет
<[Raiden]> во тпрелинк немного может помочь. Но 40 сек после логина ввсервно много
<[Raiden]> у мну кеды столько не кгрузятся
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> а нааафига выключать по 30ть раз на день машинку?
<solvex> экономия электричества
<[Raiden]> ещё мысль есть, но возможно мимо. Xorg без xorg.conf
<[Raiden]> т.е. автодетект  и не быстрый
<artus> ога) это на чем ? на топовых конфах для погуглить да в чатиках пописать?
<markmx> райден
<markmx> нуканука
<artus> solvex, значит на i7+обвязка мешки денег есть а на электричество нет? нуну)
<solvex> так то раз заплатить
<solvex> и то каждый месяц
<solvex> хотя о чем это я
<solvex> у меня чуть ли не самое дорогое электричество :) и я не выключаю :)
<markmx> райден)))))) htfkmyj ecnfyjdtys lhjdf ydblbb yj afqkf чщкпюсщта yt gjzdbkjcm
<markmx> балин гарелый
<markmx> извините
<markmx> райден, в общем файла реально нету, хотя дрова нвидии поставились и пишут что юзаются
<[Raiden]> ещё можно про ureadahead почитать. Как работает, как сделать нвоый профиль того что должен подгружать
<[Raiden]> а лучше просто забить и поменьше включать\выключать.
<Civil> гарантированное решение проблемы - купить ssd
<Civil> какой-нибудь относительно быстрый
<[Raiden]> если ноут это критично, если десктоп - время загрузки вообще значения не имеет
<artus> solvex, ну 24/31 при учете в пол киловата (а больше и не будет) выходит в 370 квт.час что примерно +/- 15$ в месяц, так что ненадо ляля про экономию )
<solvex> как вариант - выключить и не включать
<solvex> artus: полкило в час?
<[Raiden]> и ещё, модель хдд скажи )
<solvex> а ну да бп
<artus> solvex, это с мониторами и всем остальным ) у тя бп ток в пике импулсом максималку скушает) а так в среднгем потребление 130-190 ват
<solvex> artus: полкило в час?
<[Raiden]> и ещё, модель хдд скажи )
<solvex> а ну да бп
<artus> solvex, это с мониторами и всем остальным ) у тя бп ток в пике импулсом максималку скушает) а так в среднгем потребление 130-190 ват
<solvex> artus: 370 квт\мес = 1140р в месяц )
<solvex> artus: 370 квт\мес = 1140р в месяц )
<artus> solvex, не, у меня получаетцо гдето 680 )
<solvex> [23:34:37] <solvex> у меня чуть ли не самое дорогое электричество
<artus> вобщем полтора р за киловат)
<solvex> 3,08 за КВт
<solvex> при условии что АЭС за углом :)
<[Raiden]> markmx: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda покажи
<artus> а учитывая что на максималку он отродясь не будет кушать 24/7 то пополам делить можно смело )
<markmx> сек счас удаклим нафиг нвидию отпуржим ее по полной
<solvex> прибавляем остальную электрическую аппаратуру )
<[Raiden]> )
<solvex> я вот тоже думаю перепуржить нвидию
<solvex> чота тупит как то временами
<solvex> о
<markmx> давай вместе пуржить =)
<markmx> меня за попытку отпуржить апач2 на хабре сильно опустили по карме =)
<solvex> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1011/h_1318362181_7336910_d4bd12ce32.png
<solvex> вот
<solvex> верхняя панель должна быть такого цвета как и заголовок окна
<artus> solvex, ну дык давайте при свечах на лютнях играть) че так) и пожрать можно на костре сообразить)
<solvex> после тормозов становится такой
<solvex> т.е по сути тема слетает
<Cash> здрасти
<Cash> помогите восстановит файлы
<Cash> у меня Trancent внешный хард
<markmx> какая файловая система?
<Cash> os Ubuntu 10.10
<Cash> NTFS
<Dan`ka> ))))
<solvex> это к MS
<[Raiden]> а проблема в чем , фс побилась или раздел пропал?
<Cash> файлы удалились
<solvex> сами? рассказывай что было перед этим
<DimasRosk> Cash: все или некоторые?
<[Raiden]> либо читай про photorec , либ оиспользуй винду и какой-нить R-studio или EasyRecovery
<Cash> некоторые
<markmx> так... пуржинг дров не привел ни к чему интересному, сидим на иксорге, файла xorg.conf Не появился, да и фиг с ним
<[Raiden]> markmx: верни дова нвидии, и набери потом sudo nvidia-xconfig
<[Raiden]> это создаст файл
<DimasRosk> Cash: если после этого на диск ничего не записывали то восстановить возможно, а если что-то записывали то возможна потеря частей файлов
<markmx> так сек родилась идея .. .а почему не потестить логин в классику а не в юнити? я как то не подумал .. .может юнити надо ренистальнуть
<[Raiden]> Хотя я не уверен что автодетект сильно влияет на скорость загрузки, это просто мысль.
<Cash> DimasRosk = > не чего не писали
<[Raiden]> markmx: попробуй ещё нового юзера
<[Raiden]> markmx: и покажи уже вывод команды  sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<Cash> DimasRosk> как можно восстановить ??
<DimasRosk>  Cash: тогда воспользуйтесь советом  [Raiden]'a:  "R-studio или EasyRecovery"
<Dan`ka> Cash, тебе 14 лет?
<Cash> DimasRosk> нет я проста новичок в ubuntu
<Cash> не раз не ползовался  восстановительной программой
<markmx> так... =) загрузка в классику 53 секунды =)
<markmx> ацтой то какой
<markmx> что не так понять не могу
<Dan`ka> ..и всетаки ему 14 или меньше..
<AndreX> ага и не разу русский язык не изучал
<Cash> вы что люди я не русски язычный, у меня из за этого ошибки
<DimasRosk> Cash: Ну за вас это никто не сделает. Пробуйте, будут проблемы обращайтесь, постараемся помочь.
<baronos> да свершилось предначертанное, я поставил иконку радиотрей в трей в гном шеле)) прям ваще балдю)
<shelest> baronos: скрин?
<Cash> <DimasRosk> использовал программу scalpel
<artus> Cash, причем тут востановление данных на нтфс к убунте ?
<Cash> он выдает ошибку
<markmx> баранос, пока не увидим нотариально заверенные скрины - мы тебе не верим
<Cash> artus> У меня OS ubuntu
<Cash>  scalpel /dev/sdb1 -o /home/cash/a/
<Cash> ERROR: You have attempted to use a non-empty output directory. In order        to maintain forensic soundness, this is not allowed. Aborting.
<Dan`ka> Cash, от меня ушет муж, на нем стояло ОС Убунту.. помоги востановить!
<Cash> что делать ??
<baronos> http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/5476/20111011235536.png
<artus> Cash, и что?
<rapidsp> baronos: иконка то хоть православная? :)
<Cash> artus> Капчо
<markmx> так все дружно разгадываем капчу
<DimasRosk> Cash: Папка /home/cash/a/ пуста, права на неё какие, из под какого пользователя запускается команда?
<Dan`ka> ..вижу 14 эт много..
<artus> Cash,  testdisk пробовал?
<baronos> rapidsp: католическая)
<artus> @kick Cash провветрись
<DimasRosk> тут походу минимум Патч Бармина
<baronos> попробую скайп запихать туда)
<markmx> ладно видать не судьба понять что тупит так, 40 секунд на логин это чертовски дофига, дрова удалены, попробуем пересавить юнити и компиза может быть?
<Dan`ka> домашнюю директорию удалял?
<Dan`ka> точнее все в ней
<Dan`ka> ..почти (:
<baronos> markmx: дык ты вчера вроде как понял в чем дело, из-за вай-фай вроде бы?
<Dan`ka> markmx, создаю юзера и попробуй войти на него
<Dan`ka> *создай
<Sergey_IT> markmx, создай нового узера и попробуй в него залогинится
<Civil> markmx: запусти фоном atop с логированием вывода
<Civil> и проанализируй кто что жрет
<Civil> конечно не профилирование, но результат будет
<Civil> до логина только надо сделать
<Sergey_IT> Dan`ka, ... мысли сходятся )
<Dan`ka> ато)
<Dan`ka> подумала что удаление файлов слишком радикально)
<Sergey_IT> для хирургов - нормально )
<Dan`ka> во времена клонирования!..  (:
<rapidsp> зачем удалять? переименовние разве отменили? :)
<DimasRosk> Хирург перед операцией. Так сегодня удаляем левую руку..Ыть... Я сказал РУКУ...Ыть...Я СКАЗАЛ ЛЕВУЮ
<cash> уродыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыыы
<Sergey_IT> rapidsp, это не наш метод )
<artus> @kick cash
<Dan`ka> *мис*
<markmx> нет оказывается не из за него, я даже отнес ноут к роутеру =) чтобы небыло преград... бестолку
<markmx> так же 45 секунд на рабочий стол
<markmx> у буржуев даже на 16 гигов говорят тоже около 20-45 секунд грузиться
<markmx> после какого то апдейта
<markmx> так я так думаю трабла началась после установки дров нвидии, и счас я хз как их удалить
<markmx> отпуржил, но толку мало
<baronos> спс напомнил мне)
<markmx> извиняюсь за мультимессаджинг
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/unity-bookmark-lens-for-ubuntu-1110.html
<baronos> в гном шеле раскладку на флаг меняют вообще?
<markmx> ну так что, кто поможет переставить юнити с компизом?думаю они виновны во всем =) прсото уже винить пока что не знаю кого, давайте их реинстальнем, опыта поднаберусь хотя бы
<Civil> markmx: реинстал не поможет скорее всего. Соберай статистику
<markmx> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6MFRhGGaiRs во такая же фигня у меня
<rapidsp> markmx: а после логона работает нормально?
<AndreX> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<markmx> после логона ваще все супер, все 8 гигов опры и проц фигарят на полную, если разогиниться и попробовать залогиниться еще раз то логон происходит прсото мгновенно, не свитчинг а именно разлогин
<[Raiden]> обложки неплохие надизайнили http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/official-ubuntu-11-10-cds-go-on-sale/
<[Raiden]> раньше страшней были , немсколько версий  назад
<[Raiden]> чувствуется рука дизайнера )
<shelest> ужос!
<rapidsp> markmx: auth.log глянь
<shelest> вообще надоели эти скучные обои
<shelest> самая удачная обоина была с цаплей. все что после -- размытые градиенты
<shelest> и обложки под обои сделали
<shelest> :( ПИЧАЛЬ
<shelest> пичаль
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32011
<markmx> новосозданный пользователь у которого нет лишних прог в автостарте - 33 секунды до рабочего стола
<markmx> это фарш
<novns> markmx, это про что?
<shelest> [Raiden]: уведомление (СРАНОЕ_ГОВНО) это пять
<AndreX> да чёто у тебя с железками
<novns> загрузка системы с момента включения?
<novns> или с момента логина?
<markmx> с момента логина
<markmx> андру... в пятницу грузилось мгновенно =) что-то сделал в выходные ... дрова ставил компиз крутил
<shelest> вот и открутил
<AndreX> markmx: ну наверно диск с нтфс подключил)
<markmx> у чувака на ютубе еще дольше загрузка
<shelest> какая первая заповедь? Работает -- не трогай.
<novns> markmx, скорее всего 30 секунд что-нибудь отрезолвить не мжет
<markmx> хм... диски еще в первые 10 минут после установки прописал в fstab
<novns> *не может
<markmx> djn yflj gjyznm xnj/// cxfc ukzye d fenkju
<markmx> да епарасете
<rapidsp> логи смотри, че галать то
<shelest>  Исцеление компьютеро телепанией. Снятие сглаза вирусов
<shelest> устранение kernel panic по фотографии
<novns> shelest, а это даже не шутка
<shelest> чтение логов дистанционно с помощью транса
<novns> иной раз - единственный доступный способ
<shelest>  самый полезный в мире девайс -- юсб фонарик для ноута
<AndreX> ага также полезен как ибп для него же
<shelest> ибп? а это мысль
<shelest> какой лучше брать?
<rapidsp> на 2 квт
<[Raiden]> может наачть выпускаь фонарики для ибп?
<shelest> лучше ибп для фонариков
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> )
<rapidsp> карманные
<novns> у меня есть старый фонарик с динамо-машиной
<AndreX> усё офтоп пошол
<novns> рука только устаёт им светить
<DimasRosk> Давайте поближе к ubuntu )
<novns> их америцанцы поставляли в ссср во время 2-й мировой
<shelest> хм. американцы активно закупают ИБП для ноутов
<novns> а потом наши сами освоили производство
<novns> в 80-х годах ещё делали
<DimasRosk> какой там для них модуль подключать к ядру нужно?
<markmx> так в логах все скучно
<shelest> они таким образом экономят ресурс батареи.
<shelest> они гении!
<baronos> ну вот и скайп на верхнюю панель г-шелла встал))
<artus> @voice dmay
<[Raiden]> и сколько это времени заняло?
<artus> dmay, дмеееййййй
<markmx> так... какие логи синуть? или что искать?
<markmx> роутер перезагрузил, ноут перезагрузил
<dmay> artus: 15 усд за одну консультацию, 30 усд за вызов
<markmx> счас зайду на сервак в офисе и его тожде ребутну...
<artus> dmay, право голоса безценно) посему не кочевряжся)
<markmx> так а у кого тут 64 битная винда?
<markmx> ой убунта =)
<markmx> простите
<AndreX> у мну
<[Raiden]> ))
<shelest> язабан
<markmx> мне бы файлик hosts дефольный
<dmay> artus: HTC сказало что у них треть выручки идёт от продажи винфонов. а я пошёл дальше играцца :3
<[Raiden]> а чем он по твоему отличается от 32битного hosts
<markmx> хз... у мен там много чего вписано руками =)
<AndreX> с ливки вытащи
<solvex> 127.0.0.1 localhost
<AndreX> с любой причём
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706314/
<Civil> markmx: 127.0.0.1 localhost HOSTNAME
<Dan`ka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706315/ хи (:
<Civil> ::1 localhost HOSTNAME
<Civil> примерно так
<Civil> этого уже достаточно
<solvex> tortuga - имя компутера
<Civil> дальше комменты обычно
<markmx> хм ну верхушка почти совпадает =)
<markmx> чтоже тогда так долго резолвится то?
<markmx> какие логи показать?
<Civil> markmx: скорее всего один из nameserver'ов тупит
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию опрос идет сначала файла, потом уже днс
<Civil> [Raiden]: угу, только опрос фалйа обычно быстро идет
<markmx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706317/ - у меня примерно так
<[Raiden]> /etc/host.conf не меняли?
<Civil> markmx: запусти strace ya.ru например
<markmx> дальше идет куча антирекламных
<Civil> *strace host ya.ru
<markmx> вылезло дофига какой то шняги, чуйствую себя нео
<[Raiden]> что конкретно долг орезолвится?
<[Raiden]> инет?
<[Raiden]> или что-то своё?
<markmx> гновенно все это вылезло
<markmx> ну я хз ка кэто назвать =) впервые такое вижу тут много чего, от нмапа мессаги какието и все такое
<Civil> markmx: не заметил какого-нибудь места на котором долго тупило?
<Civil> вообще host ya.ru быстро работает?
<markmx> вообще не тупило
<markmx> мгновенно
<markmx> как будто я сейчас сижу в дц яндекса в локалке с серваком яндекса =)
<Civil> markmx: покажи /etc/resolv.conf
<markmx> с персональный 10гб каналом
<[Raiden]> если инет, можно поставить pdnsd и вписать в /etc/resolv.conf  nameserver 127.0.0.1
<[Raiden]> буду запросы кэшироваться в файл
<markmx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706321/
<markmx> роутер не причем, так как я пробовал логиниться вообще с отклчюенной сетью
<markmx> так же 40-45 секун на логин
<Civil> markmx: host ya.ru 192.168.2.1
<Civil> такое тоже быстро?
<markmx> помоему раза в 4 быстрее
<markmx> =)
<markmx> не в сети дело, я тоже так думал изначально
<Civil> markmx: запусти логирование atop'ом перед стартом
<Civil> и попробуй проанализировать по нему что происходит и кто что жрет
<AndreX> markmx: имя компа локального туда вписать попробуй в hosts
<markmx> даже ноут носил к роутеру, толку не дало, чтото при логине тупикает, из добавленных прог в автостарт что идет из коробки только опера, флаш(все закачки на паузах), скайп, пиджин. точн так же настроена убунта 32 битная на стареньком ноуте вот с которого с вам
<markmx> вписано
<markmx> atop счас потестим.
<AndreX> да не localhost а то что у тебя в терминале после @ по дефолту
<markmx> вписано говорю же
<markmx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/706317/ 3 строка была там из коробки
<markmx> да и не в сети дело, я все это вносил сразу после инсталла системы
<markmx> потом чтото сделал... дрова нвидии ставил и компизовый конфигуратор... и вуаля
<markmx> цивил, поставил атоп, говори что дальше мутить? =)
<AndreX> я скажу но меня сразу выкинут)
<shelest> markmx: сделай бочку
<markmx> ребутаем ноут?
<AndreX> ребутай
<markmx> отпраил его в куищще =)
<AndreX> не можеш найти проблему, переустанови систему (с)
<shenmue> семь бед один ресет
<shenmue> (ц)
<markmx> тактактак... есть зацепка
<solvex> чем зацепился?
<markmx> один буржуин пишет что после того как он попробовал отправить систему в слип а затем после неудачи в гибернацию, то ... то начались проблемы при логине
<markmx> система тупа переводиться в черный экран и ниначто не рагирует, я же тоже так пробовал, после того как через 5 минут ноут так и не уснул я тупа нажал выкл
<markmx> первым же комментом буржуину предлагают использвать пароль покороче =) это сократит время логина секунд на 15 =)
<shelest> markmx: на самам дели у некатарых ноутаф есть праблемы са слипмодам. тибе нада зопустить тезт чтобы праверить эта.
<shelest> markmx: иначи ты будиж долга вазится с этай праблемай.
<markmx> счас я тупа попробую усыбить ноут еще разок =)
<shelest> тупа
<artus> @kick shelest читай правила
<shelest> *WALL*
<markmx> вовово один пишет что таки компиз... ну что давайте может отпуржим унити с компизом?
<markmx> хочу сам посмотреть чсто выйдет
<shelest> вовощбе порлбмеа мжоет бтыь не тлокьо в кмоипзе. :)
<Nor8> artus: Здесь?
<artus> да
<shelest> как найти одинаковые строки в одном файле?
<artus> shelest, юморист?
<Nor8> artus: У тебя же дебиан или нет?
<shelest> artus: не будь букой :) я больше не буду
<artus> на серверах да , на десктопе ща бубунта
<shelest> У меня есть текстовый фал в котором есть повторяющиеся строки. как мне найти их?
<shelest> *файл
<markmx> шелсет - все прсото, открываем либреэксель...
<markmx> удалить дубли
<artus> Nor8, а что?
<Nor8> artus: Таки дебиан? ))))
<artus> Nor8, 00:08          artus | на серверах да , на десктопе ща бубунта
<shelest> в том то и дело что их не надо удалить,а только подсветить
<shelest> и при этом сортировка не подходит так как структура текста должна быть сохранена
<Nor8> artus: В дебиане по пкм папку как в убунту можно зашифровать?
<artus> Nor8, у меня и в бубунту то нет зашифровать )
<artus> Nor8, а так да наверно )
<Nor8> artus: А то что то вдруг вспомнил, что отсутствие шифрования при установке в роллинге дебиановском вполне можно заменить шифрованием папки стандартной утилитой,  без всяких TrueCrypt бубнов.
<artus> Nor8, у меня алиасом контейнер маунтится в папку)
<artus> и откроется везде где мне надо а не только на бубунте с ее шифрованием )
<Nor8> artus: скинь прочитать howto.
<artus> на что?
<Civil> shelest: приходит на ум извратный вариант: берем перл, считаем количество повторяющихся строк, потом еще раз по файлу проходим и если на строку записаны повторы (например хэш от строки = число повторов) то выводим с цветом. Но наверное можно и проще
<artus> Nor8, alias tk='truecrypt -t -k "" --protect-hidden=no '
<artus> alias tkd='truecrypt -d'
<artus> мне этого достаточно)
<Nor8> А, опять труекрипт ))
<artus> хм, ток что там делают "" я понятия не имею )
<[Raiden]> в кубунте тоже нету шифрования по умолч
<[Raiden]> по пкм
<artus> Nor8, а чем он тебе не нравится? )
<Nor8> artus: Всем нравится, но лишние движения не хочу делать по его установке/настройке ))))
<Nor8> artus: Хотел стандартной утилитой
<[Raiden]> есть встроенные средства. почитайте например про cryptoloop
<artus> aptinstall truecrypt :)
<markmx> так, в очередной раз оглаша результаты =) после тотального удаление унити, включая все, что содержит слово унити, зейтгейста, и все чо содержит слово зейтгейст... прогрузка в классику с полным фаршем - 25 секунд
<Nor8> Зетгейст не нужен
<markmx> =) ненужно было удалять или по умолчанию нафиг не нужен?
<Nor8> Его функция не понятна ))
<markmx> да мне там половина того что синаптик показывает непонятно =) удалять? =)
<artus> ога)
<Nor8> Да )))
<baronos> погоди
<Nor8> Дистр должне быть понятным )))
<markmx> там есть слово trolltech он меня тролит =)
<artus> и все дружно бросились читать хендбуки по сборке lfs
<markmx> нафих... так перставляем унити, она сама при установке попросила зейтгеста и прочие компизы
<markmx> папки компизов я кстати руками потер для большей уверенности
<artus> кого потер?
 * artus папка компиза , властелин эфектов, гуру прозрачности
<[Raiden]> в хомпапке наверное настройки
<markmx> там их целых две
<markmx> одна в хомяке лежит, вторая в конфиге
<markmx> в общем, если сча сне срабатывает все это безобразие, то иду в душ и спать, в субботу будем реинсталить это безобразие
<Nor8> Не написали еще что-нибудь гуишное, чтобы делать мультибут двд из нескольких дистров, знает кто-нибудь?
<artus> Nor8, только для флешки знаю)
<artus> да и ненужны уже двд )
<Nor8> artus: Как называется?
<Nor8> artus: Пока еще нужны )))
<markmx> в общем =) не сработало, хотя вру секунд на 5 быстрее я увидел рабочий стол
<artus> непомню) тебе точно нужно? могу поискать)
<Nor8> artus: Мне точно нужно для двд, но и для флэшки гляну ;-)
<artus> Nor8, http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ позволяет делать ливки с squashfs, мультибуталки и тд )
<Nor8> artus: "For Windows 7, Vista, XP" Спасибо, посмеялся )))
<artus> пофиг) я в вайне им делал ливку на usb-hdd )
<artus> и заняло это у меня аж целых 3 минуты)
<artus> а ты можеш дальше неделю гуглить и определятся )
<AndreX> да и единственное что она не умеет это записывать эту ливку на флешку с нтфс
<Nor8> artus: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/02/multicd-builds-multi-boot-cd-dvd-with.html Для линукса )))
<artus> Nor8, а тоже самое только для флешек есть? )
<Nor8> ахаха )))
<User460[web]> Plhfdcndeqnt
<User460[web]> Zdravstvuyte
<artus> User460[web], транслит запрещен
<AndreX> а у него может с раскладкой траба
<artus> а кого это волнует?
<User460[web]> ya skacal posled versiyu Ubuntu 11.04 s off sayta , no net russkogo yazika, cto delat?
<artus> @kick "User460[web]"
<artus> есть онлайн трансляторы
<AndreX> мда так коряво на транслите вродь ещё никто не писал
<artus> ааа, сорь эт я по ходу протупил )
<sharikoff> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32013
<artus> ну всеравно у него черт ногу сломит )
<sharikoff> как так.
<sharikoff> вай вай горе...
<AndreX> sharikoff: утра
<sharikoff> ку
<sharikoff> чо не спишь?
<AndreX> да поздно уже спать
<sharikoff> рано я б сказал..
<AndreX> )
<AndreX> не я просто тут уже всю ноч
<baronos> так и не могу поменять "Обзор" на иконку в гном шеле( раскладку поставил теперь симпотично смотриться)
<Nor8> artus: Скрипт этот, мультибутовый, образ собирает, а его уже куда хочешь,   можешь записать.
<[Raiden]> интересно, кому нужен список юзеров вайна
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. цель какая-то есть у взлома?
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: подорвать работу appdb :)
<[Raiden]> мб )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сам факт )) У него ЕСТЬ список )))))
<sig_wall> юзеры не смогут прочитать, с какими костылями пускать их любимую вендоигрушку, пичалька
<[Raiden]> На днях кстати вайн выходил.
<sig_wall> затрояненный?
<[Raiden]> может  реально кто-то хотел работу  сорвать. Хотя может просто увидели определенные версии прогармм и решили хакнуть, как бы не связан ос линуксами
<sig_wall> скорее автоскрипт нащупал дырявый phpmyadmin
<sig_wall> и автоматом поломал
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: нет, я подумал что может он удачный вышел ) И это не понравилось кому-нить
<Nor8>  Теоретически, он мог калитку через вайн открывать при его запуске
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: да, я думаю так же. Т.е. небыло цели конкретно этот ресурс.
<Nor8> Сама тенденция атак на основные ресурсы опенсорс коммюнити заставляет задуматься
<sig_wall> это опенбсдшники !
<Nor8> Угу, тайные адепты план 9 )))
<AndreX> qnx сойды, решили побаловаться
<sig_wall> фанаты джобса
<[Raiden]> угу, несколько взломов подряднаводят на паранойные мысли )
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-12
<markmx> ну что пробуем реинсталл едрить его...
<markmx> химик, вот и ты
<copyerfiled> Добрый день! Скажите а как можно сверить два файла если в них разный порядок?
<copyerfiled> я имею ввиду через diff или cmp
<Prototik> здрасте
<Prototik> вопрос мало имееет отношение к убунте, но все же
<Prototik> есть исполняемый файл. в каталоге числится, права стоят, а при попытке запуска выдает, что ненайден файл
<Civil> copyerfiled: отсортируй, если допустимо
<copyerfiled> Civil: отсортировать проблематично
<Civil> почему?
<Civil> copyerfiled: почему проблематично и что ты тогда хочешь получить?
<copyerfiled> Civil: может потому что незнаю, там собственно список инн типа 780345335, нужно сравнить с таким же списком, все в разбросе, как отсортировать?
<Civil> sort filename
<Civil> не? )
<copyerfiled> мм ша попробую
<Civil> sort filename1 > /tmp/filename1_sorted
<Civil> sort filename2 > /tmp/filename2_sorted
<copyerfiled> читаешь мои мысли :Я)
<copyerfiled> :)
<Civil> diff -u /tmp/filename1_sorted /tmp/filename2_sorted
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<baronos> я победил панель гном шелла, заменил все таки Обзор на логотип)
<baronos> гном 3 на javascript'е написан?
<copyerfiled> скажите, можно ли сбросить настройки compiz по умолчанию?
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<Saniiro[web]> всем привет,не могу утсновить ubuntu начиная с версии 10.10 на dell inspiron M5030,устанавливается,но не запускается
<Saniiro[web]> кто нибуть может помочь?
<skai-falkorr> !q > Saniiro[web]
<ubuntuhelp> Saniiro[web], please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> !q1 > Saniiro[web]
<skai-falkorr> !faq > Saniiro[web]
<Saniiro[web]> ubuntu начиная с версии 10.10 на dell inspiron M5030,устанавливается,но не запускается
<kyshtynbai> Что пишет?
<SergeyIT> кто?
<kyshtynbai> УБунта, которая не работает)
<kyshtynbai> В настройках влс чертова уйма способов вывода видео. Какой самый быстрый будет для качественного видео? Просто мплееров проигрывается нормально, А влс с выводом черех х11 тормозит. В мплеере, В свою очередь, я не знаю как
<kyshtynbai> выбирать субтитры
<skai-falkorr> оужас
<SergeyIT> winxp, с таким ником сюда нельзя
<chapt> SergeyIT:  может у человека фамилия винкс а зовут петр ))
<SergeyIT> тогда менять фамилию )
<chapt> пошел менять )
<kyshtynbai> У меня щас моск закипит. Почему влс тормозит а мплеер нет? Как такое может быть?
<Intrpt> всем привет. небольшой вопрос..
<Intrpt> вроде всё работает =) но есть ощущение, что что-то не так.. какой программой можно систему прогнать? 10.04
<dmay> Intrpt: поставь виндовс, прогони ccleaner'ом и успокойся
<Intrpt> не. цклинер же не то на вин.. мне проверить производительность.
<kyshtynbai> top
<dmay> внезапно, "прогнать" трансформировалось в "проверить производительность"
<dmay> потом окажется что нужна скорость видеокарты, или нет?
<[artus]> Intrpt, "но есть ощущение, что что-то не так" это да, это конечно покруче логов )
<dmay> в общем, я за бан по нечеткости вопросов
<Intrpt> т.е. ответ твой был чётким? =)
<dmay> какой вопрос, такой и ответ
<dmay> очевидно же
<Intrpt> тоже верно
<Intrpt> если точно вопрос, то есть желание узнать, использует ли система полностью конфиг компа.
<[artus]> мда
<Intrpt> ясно =) тупые вопросы, не относящиеся к релизу 11.10 сейчас не проходят. ладно.
<[artus]> да и относящиеся тоже )
<Intrpt> да просто скучно.. систему настроил, хочется поковырять что-нибудь. не люблю зубрить мануалы, интересно понять, почему что-либо упало и т.д. =) а для этого надо убить
<SergeyIT> Intrpt, подключайся к сообществу разработчиков, и скучно не будет
<dmay> Intrpt: пойди почини кран на кухне наконец!
<Intrpt> SergeyIT: не, туда мне рано
<Intrpt> dmay: откуда про кран узнал? =) жена уже недели 2 пилит.
<Intrpt> не кран, меня
<dmay> во во
<dmay> а он развалился за компом и дурью мается
<baronos> всё я себе сделал гном шелл, теперь я с него не уйду) ихааа)
<chapt> ставь генту, пока она будет собираться не только кран, всю сантехнику починить успеешь ))
<[artus]> @kick chapt  /join #gentoo
<dmay> оймаааааать, хтц даже из винфона может каку сделать >.< http://twitpic.com/6z58sg
<skai-falkorr> dmay: из говна говно делать просто
<dmay> но у ХТЦ талант делать гамно из всего :/
<|rapidsp|> венда из любого ХТЦ гамно сделает :)
<SergeyIT> вот 11.10 выйдет - посмотрите, что из этого получилось )
<baronos> вот 11,10 то что получилось http://img641.imageshack.us/img641/3225/20111012140458.png
<SergeyIT> и зачем эти лепешки на десктопе?
<baronos> какие?
<SergeyIT> левая/правая панели
<baronos> левая ладно, а вот правая удобная когда много окно запущенно, удобно наблюдать то что там произходит скролом на мыши проматываешь и всё
<SergeyIT> и чего же там происходит?
<baronos> ну к примеру запущенно будет dc++, плеер, браузер и т.д.
<baronos> ну и как альтернатива кнопка "Ubuntu 11.10" это меню Cardapio
<SergeyIT> баловство это
<baronos> для обычного пользователя это в принципе удобно должно быть.
<actronix> Ставлю XP в virtual Box
<actronix> Надо )))
<kolobok> Всем господам привет! Скажите может кто знает когда выйдет очередной журнал на русском об убунту.На аглицком уже ушли далеко вперед.Догоним ли? Спасибо
<kolobok> и еще в догонку.Что случилось с дивой подкаста? Такой отличный был подкаст.А теперь тишина.Всё заросло паутиной.Когда ожидать нового праздника?
<SergeyIT> может в декрет ушла...
<kolobok> Жаль Она мне нравилась,вернее ее голос и музыкальное оформление
<actronix> а сама что страшная?
<kolobok> саму не видел.Слышал
<kolobok> а что про журнал слышно? Когда очередная серия?
<Intrpt> по времени загрузки можете подсказать, основываясь на bootchart-е? вроде какие-то демоны лишние?
<Intrpt> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/301694/84db89fe
<Intrpt> ещё такое есть по демонам.. как-то их много. =) http://itmages.ru/image/preview/301700/b74c2c3c
<fx_> рррребят
<fx_> есть кто
<AndreX> !ask > fx_
<ubuntuhelp> fx_, please see my private message
<fx_> как на айпод скинуть файлы
<only_you> никак
<AndreX> gtkpod
<fx_> unsupported cheksum type
<cr-vaio> Посмотри http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=155753.0, м.б., поможет...
<baronos> #!/usr/bin/env python это правильная первая строка?
<novns> да
<only_you> да
<novns> можно просто "#! /usr/bin/python" но не совместимо с некоторыми системами
<novns> непортабельно, короче
<novns> да и неизвестно заранее, где живёт питон
<novns> он может и в /usr/local быть
<skai-falkorr> novns: да и пробел лишний
<novns> skai-falkorr, вот пробел точно ни на что не влияет
<skai-falkorr> novns: эстетика и гармония же
<novns> он ставится для удобочитаемости
<skai-falkorr> уменьшения удобочитаемости - да
<novns> нет, повышения
<novns> отдельно шебанг, отдельно команда
<novns> нет никакой причины писать их слитно
<skai-falkorr> novns: эргономика же
<skai-falkorr> экономия места.оптимизация кода
<novns> неубедительно
<skai-falkorr> сила привычки?
<novns> скорее сила разумного подхода
<skai-falkorr> каждый считает свою привычку - разумным подходом
<skai-falkorr> так что сила привычки
<novns> вам надо было родиться лет тыщу назад
<novns> греки и римляне пробелов не знали
<novns> потому и порастеряли свои великие цивилизации
<shelest> привет всем!
<shelest> как в топике уменьшить приоритет торрент траффика?
<shelest> а то он !Ъ забирает ресурсы от важного http траффика
<shelest> и в итоге все тормозит
<shelest> хотя нет -- торретн не тормозит
<[Raiden]> #! /usr/bin/python - пробел тут не нужен, что бы было совместимо, можно сделать
<[Raiden]> #!/usr/bin/env python -c
<novns> пробел тут нужен, он выполняет тут свою функцию
<novns> разделяет
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> разделяет для чего?
<novns> для удобочитаемости
<baronos> спс за питон, но все ровно придеться шелл востанавливать)
<KyuuBe> тест
<ubuntuhelp> KyuuBe, Fail!
<[Raiden]> в шабанге пробел лишняя сущность
<KyuuBe> окей.жпг
<novns> с чего это
<novns> хоть шебанк и короткий, но пробел там точно ничему не мешает
<novns> *шебанг
<[artus]> и отродясь там не нужен)
<[Raiden]> Хотя ладно, в инетах пишут Blanks after ! are OK. , можете писать )
<novns> [artus], вот как раз отродясь он там всегда был
<novns> с самого первого упоминания автором юникса
<novns> http://www.in-ulm.de/~mascheck/various/shebang/sys1.c.html
<novns> это потом появилась толпа малограмотных кулхацкеров, освоивших линупс на троечку
<novns> и начала пропускать пробел после шебанга
<[artus]> novns, без пробела работает? работает, значит он там нафиг не нужен)
<[artus]> это не пропуск, это оптимизация)
<novns> оптимизация чего?
<[artus]> novns, те потролить захотелось?
<novns> нет, просто интересно
<novns> вы делаете смелые утверждения вроде "отродясь там не нужен"
<[artus]> ну так если интересно иди опросы утраивай на форуме )
<[artus]> novns, что там разделять то в 10ти символах? зачем ? )))
<[artus]> вобщем на форум )
<novns> [artus], аккуратность
<[artus]> novns, а где же точка в конце предложения? где аккуртатность?
<lukinfore> shelest, tc + отдельный юзер для торрента+ iptables mark
<skai-falkorr> [artus]: потмоу что ктото когда то добавил этот пробел.можт очепятался.унылые фанатики тут же объявили это каноничЪным и злостно карают каждого, кто посмеет не укзаать столь важный для кода пробел
<lukinfore> был фильтр вроде в ядре и по имени процесса
<lukinfore> но в убунту яддре не запилено
<novns> [artus], в irc точки не нужны, потому что и так видно, где именно кончается предложение
<novns> а если в сообщении несколько предложений, то можно и поставить. вот так, например
<lukinfore> а то без пробела патха не виднол
<[artus]> вай, а без пробела в шебанге нифига не видно? или проспись чтоль )
<novns> [artus], это вы не работали часов десять без перерыва
<[artus]> фсе, оффтоп закрыт)
<novns> надо любить и уважать свои глаза
<novns> не важно, что шебанг короткий
<lukinfore> слеш ли ето? нид войс текст рипитер
<novns> dixi
<skai-falkorr> novns: один пробел их просто спасает. ибо ты только и делаешь, что перечитываешь шебанги 10 часов в день.
<skai-falkorr> аж всплакнуть от жалости к тебе захотелось
<novns> не важно, что шебанг короткий
<novns> без пробела выглядит неудобно
<novns> как-то кривовато даже
<[artus]> @voice novns
<[artus]> не дошло чтоль?
<[artus]> забыли про шебанги)
<skai-falkorr> попоболь от отсутствия пробела - эт уже психическое отклонение.тебе б с психиатром поконсультироваться
<[Raiden]> да не важно, не сорьтесь.
<novns> если другие аргументы кончились, и такие сойдут
<[Raiden]> Я вчера видел скрипт на баше где сравнение == и после каждой строки ;  - это нафиг не надо, но автор видимо привык так делать в си или где-то ещё и оно работает.
<skai-falkorr> novns: а какие аргументы надо предоставить троллине, которая ничего слышать не хочет в своем фанатичном бреду и батхерте?:)
<novns> тоже хороший аргумент
<novns> весомый такой
<skai-falkorr> видишь?ты даже неспособен ответить на вопрос.смысла чтото говорить тут дальше не видно
<novns> а этот вообще гениальный
<lukinfore> а есть еще
<lukinfore> с проюелом выглядит неудобно
<lukinfore> как-то кривовато даже
<User755[web]> Добрый вечер.
<Vladimir_> Hello
<User755[web]> Есть вопрос по работе с СУБД. Точнее с подключением через ODBC/
<User755[web]> Есть смысл продолжать?
<Vladimir_> Граждане, кто-нибудь с консольным VLC работал в плане вещания потоков?
<User755[web]> 2 Vladimir_: Один мой коллега пробовал. Не взлетело, нашлись способы проще.
<Vladimir_> у меня взлетает только через графический, но мне скрипты на него навешать надо, хотелось бы безыксовый победить)
<User755[web]> 2 Vladimir_: Ну, мы тогда сходу(надо было за 20 минут придумать решение) использовали smotri.com, и решили на будущее использовать решения для вебинаров. Костыль, но что поделаешь?..
<User755[web]> Значит, с подключением с удалённым СУБД никто не знаком?
<Vladimir_> >User755[web]: неа
<User755[web]> Ладно, пояндекшу ещё, а там, может, на форуме спрошу...
<Vladimir_> ну тада научите меня пользоваться ircом) а то че я как инвалид тут чезрез вебчат сижу...)
<SergeyIT> User755[web], а в инете? http://www.easysoft.com/developer/languages/php/pear-db-odbc.html
<[Raiden]> /msg nickserv help , /msg chanserv help , /raw help , /help - это всё что надо для юза irc
<[Raiden]> )
<User755[web]> 2 Vladimir_: Через веб быстрее. )) А  так в двух словах - ставишь chatzilla, идёшь на http://ubuntu.ru/irc, там кликаешь на ссылку в строке "Если у вас установлен и верно настроен клиент IRC, то вы можете прямо с этой страницы присоединиться к чату #ubuntu-ru." и буде
<SergeyIT> User755[web], http://database.ittoolbox.com/groups/technical-functional/db2-l/odbc-access-to-remote-db2-db-from-linux-setup-and-config-3735160
<SergeyIT> User755[web], http://www.sybase.com/detail?id=1002649
<Vladimir_> <+User755[web]  я первый раз в irc, а поясните пожалуйста организационную структуру: этот канал кем-то постоянно поддерживается? Т.е. есть специальная договоренность между людьми, мониторящими канал в онлайне. Или схема: кто зашел - тот и молодец
<AndreX> Vladimir_: в гугл забей мануал по ирц сервисам, ирц клиенты и тд
<SergeyIT> Vladimir_, правила - наше всё
<User755[web]> 2 SergeyIT: В двух словах - такая история:  используется у нас один хитрый xls-файлик с VBA-скриптом. Что бы он работал в винду надо поставить MySQL-евский ODBC-коннектор, настроить и стартовать макросы.
<User755[web]> 2 SergeyIT: на моей виндовой машине этот коннектор работать отказался и я решил попробовать то же, но под бубунтой.
<User755[web]> 2 SergeyIT: http://www.sbsi.ru/content/view/186/73/ вот по этой инструкции  создал пользовательскую DSN.
<User755[web]> 2 SergeyIT: Сама она работает, на то, что заработает(пусть даже в Libre) макрос я толком и не рассчитывал, но хотя бы LO-Base хотелось бы подключить.
<SergeyIT> User755[web], я только из Си работал с ОДВС... и вообще, пошел ка я домой
<User755[web]> 2 SergeyIT: Ну вот, а я только разошелся...
<User755[web]> 2 SergeyIT: ))
<SergeyIT> User755[web], сходи на www.sql.ru
<User755[web]> 2 SergeyIT: А местный форум в таких вопросах бесполезен?
<Vladimir_> че-то не пойму)) в клиенте вас вижу, а от меня сообщения не идут)
<SergeyIT> User755[web], вопрос же нетипичный...
<User755[web]> Ладно, тогда всем спасибо, всем чао.
<User755[web]> 2 SergeyIT: Я тут как-то с одним товарищем нормально пообсуждал его проблемы с сетью и брандмауэрами ))
<User755[web]> ИЧСХ, тогда всё взлетело, хотя VPN и iptables то же не самые типичные для типичного убунтовода вещи.
<User755[web]> Не красиво звучит^Wвыглядит.
<Vladimir_> меня видно?
<User755[web]> 2 Vladimir_ видно.
<User755[web]> Всем пока.
<Vladimir_> блин
<AndreX> Vladimir_: под каким ником в клиенте
<AndreX> ?
<Vladimir_> Судя по всему vladimir__
<Vladimir_> но я его сменить не могу....
<Vladimir_> ща...
<Vladimir_> может потому что не из под рута запустил?
<AndreX> Vladimir_: зарегся
<Vladimir_> <AndreX>  а какая команда регистрации?
<AndreX> !nick > Vladimir_
<ubuntuhelp> Vladimir_, please see my private message
<Vladimir_> !nick > Vladimir_ * #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<ubuntuhelp> Vladimir_, please see my private message
<AndreX>  /msg chanserv register pass mail
<[artus]> Vladimir_, у никсерва авторизируйся
<[artus]> если это твой ник конечно) Last seen  : Apr 27 10:27:19 2010 (1 year, 24 weeks, 0 days, 04:59:33 ago)
<AndreX> не это точно не его
<User801[web]> Привет
<User801[web]> Hello
<Vladimir_> Народ, а кто как борется с DHCP серверами, запущенными на строне абонента?
<[artus]> Vladimir_, нет абонента, нет проблем)
<AndreX> а что с ними бороться
<Vladimir_> <AndreX> ну они же другим абонентам левые IP выдают...
<The_BROS> Кто-нибудь прикручивал Gnome 3 на 11.10?
<AndreX> Vladimir_: статику им поставить и всё
<[artus]> The_BROS, дык он там  вроде как дефолтом
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell + релогин с выбором сессии
<[artus]> AndreX, он про дхцп смотрящий в локалку
<The_BROS> [artus]: серьезно?
<[artus]> The_BROS, ну вроде все вопросы на форуме сводятцо к тому как поставить класик вместо 3го )
<AndreX> не там юнити по умолчанию
<The_BROS> [Raiden]: нормально на любом оборудовании работает?
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: нет, по умолчанию только некая часть гном3 , которой пользуется юнити. Гном 3 появляется как выше.
<The_BROS> А вообще есть, кто уже юзает 11.10? Какие отзывы?
<Vladimir_> <AndreX> тыщам абонентов статику не поставишь)
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: нет, нужна поддержка 3д\aiglx
<[Raiden]> гном3 фаллбэк работает на любом
<User801[web]> Кто может оказать маленькую консультацию?
<The_BROS> [Raiden]: т.е. на ATI гарантированно не заработает?
<gim_> Так зачем 11.10 уже использовать если в этом месяце релиз)
<The_BROS> gim_: релиз не просто в этом месяце, а по-идее как завтра
<Vladimir_> кто-нибудь знает чаты, где сидят провайдерята, или другие сетевые люди?
<[artus]> !ask | User801[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User801[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<AndreX> Vladimir_: ну тогда выход 1, как артус выше написал
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: На ати заработает, но наверное не на всех видеокартах и не совсеми версиями дров. Я слышал, те кто юзает закрытые от амд, столкнулись с какими-то артефактами. На открытом вроде нет.
<User801[web]> Хочю поставить юбунту 11.04 на HP Mini 2133, точнее меня интересует правельная настройка, для улучшения производительности
<User801[web]> P.S. знаком с ОС пару дней
<The_BROS> [Raiden]: объясни не совсем продвинутому, что означает "закрытые" и "открытые"?
<Vladimir_> <AndreX> я вот пока просто 68 порт вверх дропаю, но вот не знаю, чревато ли...
<VEvgeniyV> Привет всем
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: открытый драйвер поставляется вместо с иксами xserver-xorg-video-radeon , закрытый (проприетарный) ставится отдельно и разрабатывается самой амд.
<[Raiden]> вместЕ*
<gim_> The_BROS: "Закрытые" всмысле проприетарные от самой AMD
<[artus]> Vladimir_,  ну некоторые и почту дропают и не парятся) и абонентов лесом посылают) вот когда будет овер 300 жалоб тогда и будеш думать)
<VEvgeniyV> >>>>(21:37:14) The_BROS: А вообще есть, кто уже юзает 11.10? Какие отзывы?
<gim_> У меня железо от AMD, и то что они кривые подтверждаю))
<VEvgeniyV> поставил
<VEvgeniyV> пока только маты
<VEvgeniyV> гном 3 - пародия на гном 2
<The_BROS> VEvgeniyV: что из конкретных косяков? и чему именно посвящены маты?
<VEvgeniyV> 1. вылеты
<The_BROS> VEvgeniyV: т.е. на 11.10 единственная нормальная альтернатива - это использовать дефолтный Unity?
<VEvgeniyV> 2. поставил гном 3, после того как замечательно работал на гном 2
<[Raiden]> У меня положительные впечатления от 11.10 , но у меня кде.
<VEvgeniyV> плоха там
<VEvgeniyV> потом перешел на юнити
<The_BROS> VEvgeniyV: а разве 11.10 поддерживает гном 2?
<[artus]> !enter | VEvgeniyV
<ubuntuhelp> VEvgeniyV: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<gim_> VEvgeniyV: Тебя могут расценить как флудера)
<VEvgeniyV> не я же сказал что до этого сидел на гноме в 11.04 , 10.04
<VEvgeniyV> Короче, из всего что есть нормально работает только Юнити
<VEvgeniyV> Но не знаю как вам, а мне лично интерфейс не понравился огромными кнопками
<[artus]> хее, нормально работает openbox) а все остальное переодически падает под весом новых свистелок )
<VEvgeniyV> это для тыкалок хорошо, но я привык мышкой. Реально отсмотреть список прог не получается
<[Raiden]> кстати , о опенбоксах, может кому пригодится для теста или игр в.. хз что: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1012/h_1318432669_6523940_0b6df69dc4.png
<AndreX> хм ну у меня flyxbox, вроде тоже не падал , пока што
<VEvgeniyV> то есть чтоб не мотая
<[Raiden]> Xephyr -ac -screen 1280x900 -br -reset -terminate 2> /dev/null :1 & DISPLAY=:1 openbox &
<The_BROS> А есть кто-нибудь, кто полноценно работает на юнити? Такое ощущение, что Canonical юнити сделала для себя или для эксперементов.
<VEvgeniyV> За 5 дней палета, еле летаю
<VEvgeniyV> Firefox и thunderbird жрет память как сумасшедшие
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: иногда тут задают вопросы про юнити, какая-то часть людей юзает.
<VEvgeniyV> мои 3Г явно не хватает на браузер
<VEvgeniyV> в качестве браузера пришлось работать на хроме
<The_BROS> [Raiden]: выглядит, конечно, красиво... но стоит ли оно того
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, ой да лааадно) сам на нем сижу) а вот громоптиц на таком канале нафиг не нужен)
<The_BROS> VEvgeniyV: из твоих сообщений можно сделать вывод, что лучше пока сидеть на 11.04?
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, это ff то память жрет? ты что то путаеш )
<VEvgeniyV> пока да
<VEvgeniyV> начиная с 4 жрет сильно
<VEvgeniyV> в 3.6 лучшая версия
<VEvgeniyV> потом все хуже и хуже
<VEvgeniyV> может я конечно единственный у кого в среднем 20 вкладок
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: юнити-то? если не бесит боковой док и глобал меню и железо нормально работает с компиз - то почему бы и нет?  В любом случае люители гнома могут доставить gnome3 fallback (в 11.10 сессия называется gnome classic) - он не очень сильно отличается от гном2.
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, бросай принимать вещества ) 7й фф очень даже нифига не много кушает) и да) 373  вкладки в ff кушают около 700м )
<[Raiden]> хотя есть ещё юнити 2д, юз мало отличается от юнити.
<[Raiden]> это для любого железа
<The_BROS> [Raiden]: а Empathy прочно сидит в системе, не нужно будет выковыривать, чтобы заменить на Pidgin?
<VEvgeniyV> вообще глоб меня не плохая штука, то переключалка между задачами глючит и жутко неудобная
<[Raiden]> Я кстати думаю что каноникал сделала красиво. Гномшеллу обязательно надо композит, а юнити нет - пусть это разные прогарммы, но ифейс одинаковый у  обоих юнити.
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: что бы поставить пиджин, выковыривать ничего не нужно. Но наверное можно, по крайней мере часть )
<[Raiden]> вы же не выпиливаете из виндвос мсн месенджер что бы асю поставить, хотя и можно.
<[Raiden]> )
<The_BROS> [Raiden]: просто добивает, что в контекстных меню сидят те программы, которые реально не нужны
<[Raiden]> пиджин кстати умеет кдешные нотификации юзать, что радует
<The_BROS> А кто пользовался Empathy и Pidgin? Что можете сказать о сравнении этих двух программ?
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: из юнити эмпати выпиливается точно, насчет гном-шелла - незнаю, но думаю что в там все меню и апплеты на js -если очень бесит , можно измнить.
<[Raiden]> хотя юзерфрендли это конечно сложно назвать
<[Raiden]> идея сделать интегрированную среду с веб и чатами - отличная. Но надо было юзеров спросить о том каким это должно быть.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> идея вебприложений в г3 мне понравилась, а вто эмпати не нравится ну ваще никак.
<[Raiden]> вот
<[Raiden]> это не самое страшное. Страшнее то, что телепати пропихивается ка кобщая стандартная либа. И скоро в кде тоже будет клиент на ней.
<[Raiden]> Есть только 1 надежда , что ущербность эмпати не связана напрямую с ущербностью телепати.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> кажется я увлекся.
<VEvgeniyV> за последние 5 дней они не плохо пропачили алса
<VEvgeniyV> перестал(вроде как) глючить линфон
<VEvgeniyV> трей до сих пор глючит
<VEvgeniyV> тыкаешь в него, а толку нет, хотя скайп и пиджин там светятся
<VEvgeniyV> в г3 не наше индикатора клавиатуры :(
<VEvgeniyV> в инити он рядом со значком самой клавы
<[Raiden]> VEvgeniyV: у меня вроде был индикатор
<VEvgeniyV> а в г3 занчок клавы висел, а ru или en не показывал
<VEvgeniyV> не за инити я бы 3ку поставил
<[Raiden]> вот 100% дефолтынй ГШ , показывает ен - у у меня по дефолту http://itmages.ru/image/view/301937/a1ab6f54
<VEvgeniyV> для меня не хватает мелких значков (может просто не настроил еще конечно)
<VEvgeniyV> и нормально переключалки задач
<VEvgeniyV> пример если висит 5-7 приложений
<VEvgeniyV> 1 приложение консоль
<VEvgeniyV> которых у меня штук 7-8 и работаю постоянно только с 2 из них
<VEvgeniyV> все задолбишься прыгать между окошками
<[Raiden]> панель задач для гш есть, в виде расширений. Я два видел, как в г2\хп и в виде простенького дока.
<VEvgeniyV> в старой логике, я прыгал между 2-3 послидми по альт-табу
<[Raiden]> Я просто рассказываю о том что там может быть, сам предпочитаю кде.
<VEvgeniyV> или внизу панель была
<VEvgeniyV> сейчас панели нет, а то что вываливается
<VEvgeniyV> неясно как вообще с этим работать, при выбирании окна
<[Raiden]> нижняя панель тоже ест ьв виде расширения
<[Raiden]> правда настроек у него около 0 , просто панел ьс таскбаром
<[Raiden]> и всё
<VEvgeniyV> а как ее поставить?
<[Raiden]> то что есть расширения котоыре могут дать другой функционал как бы намекает, что разработчики гнома имеют зачатки разума.
<[Raiden]> гугли, копировать там надо их в папку, иногда править и потом включат ьв гном-твикере - пока только так.
<[Raiden]> Я только помню что /usr/share/gnome-shell/extensions или в ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<[Raiden]> и всё
<markmx> счас переустанавливал убунту и указал чтобы груб влупила в корень винта а не в /dev/sda7 блин думал все пипец семерочке...
<[Raiden]> markmx: ты верно сделал, если бы воткнул в сда7 , пришлось бы делать лишние манипуляции что бы загрузить убунту
<markmx> так вот при указании винта она как раз и не грузилась =)
<markmx> счас указал сда7 =) посмотрим как будет
<novns> пинцет будет, если потом удалить раздел с грубом
<markmx> зачем удалять то=)))
<novns> мало ли
<markmx> в кранем случае грузанусь с юсбишки и заного поставлю
<[Raiden]> markmx: надо сда , либо другое устройство, которое потом выберитя как загрузочное в биосе. В раздел не надо , иначе груб придется грузить другим загрузчиком
<VEvgeniyV> >>>>(22:24:23) [Raiden]: гугли, копировать там надо их в папку, иногда править и потом включат ьв гном-твикере - пока только так.
<[Raiden]> заново ставить тоже не надо - лучше почитат ькак восстанавливается груб
<VEvgeniyV> сплошное удобство :)
<novns> главное, что в "груб придется грузить другим загрузчиком" ничего плохого нет
<andersen> добрый
<andersen> (=
<VEvgeniyV> Товарищи! С pptpd разбирался кто?
<[Raiden]> VEvgeniyV: да я ваще афигиваю как у них язык поворачивается говорить что гном3 это симпле и для людей. :)
<novns> именно с демоном?
<andersen> он для гномоф?
<novns> или клиент интересует?
<VEvgeniyV> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31373
<novns> pptp, кстати, с недавних пор есть в ядре, гораздо шустрее, чем по-старинке
<VEvgeniyV> люди, у меня такая проблема
<novns> тлоько про настройку нет исчерпывающей документации
<VEvgeniyV> настроил по мануалкам, их много в инете
<andersen> как сделать так, чтобы при поднятии iface 1) удалялось правило маршрутизации 2) вместо него добавлялось новое правило?
<VEvgeniyV> но у меня клиенты линукс конектятся, а виндовые нет
<markmx> так ну что начнем пляски =) я в грубшелле grub> что делать?
<VEvgeniyV> просто висит и отрубается через 1-2 мин
<novns> VEvgeniyV, у виндовых клиентов отрубить принудительное шифрование
<novns> ну и логи читать
<novns> там обычно всё написано
<VEvgeniyV> да я их всяк пробовал
<AndreX> !grub > markmx
<ubuntuhelp> markmx, please see my private message
<AndreX> !grub2 > markmx
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='grub2'
<AndreX> )
<SeaCaT> ПРивет люди, кто смыслит в софте для бубунты, ответьте
<dmay> SeaCaT: ты прям заинтриговал таким вопросом...
<dmay> ну, допустим, я
<SeaCaT> Я серьезно, хотелось бы получить помощь
<dmay> ты лучше сразу огласи, как долго из тебя придётся вытягивать детали твоей проблемы?
<novns> VEvgeniyV, не надо в приват
<novns> VEvgeniyV, частная консультация только за деньги
<andersen> братья... линуксоиды! кто шарит в маршрутах, подскажите пожалста!
<SeaCaT> Извиняюсь, отвлекся. Я хочу поставить себе убунту, но не знаю какую, и сам факт установки под вопросом, т.к.
<SeaCaT> Мне нужно : Photoshop, After Effects, 3D MAx, Fruity loops, AIMP2, The KMPlayer. есть ли аналоги всех этих программ для бубунты? посоветуйте программы, и что из след списка мне качать: http://ubuntu.ru/family ?
<dmay> я сразу за бан
<novns> SeaCaT, совсем уж полноценных аналогов нет, но кое что есть
<dmay> особенно за фотошоп и фрутилупс
<SeaCaT> GIMP
<novns> gimp и lmms
<SeaCaT> Как я полагаю, вполне заменит?:
<novns> SeaCaT, какие аздачи-то?
<novns> *задачи
<novns> полиграфией заниматься не выйдет
<novns> а вебдизайн там или обработка фотографий - туда-сюда
<SeaCaT> Фотографии, текстурки резать там..
<novns> это на здоровье
<SeaCaT> а остальное?
<SeaCaT> Про гимп мне известно, но про остальное
<novns> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-rus.html
<novns> гугль чьл-ли отменили?
<novns> *что-ли
<SeaCaT> Меня на нем зобанили)
<markmx> андрекс, способ с чрутом самый крутой =)))
<VEvgeniyV> поможет кто с pptpd?
<VEvgeniyV> я уже гугл облазил все что мог, знаю что есть прокол
<VEvgeniyV> может у кого есть рабочий конфиг? или понимание где собака зарыта?
<Civilian> VEvgeniyV: я думаю стоит задать сразу вопрос целиком
<VEvgeniyV> лог где-то сверху, меня выкидывает когда я его кидаю
<VEvgeniyV> линуксовые клиенты цепляются на ура
<VEvgeniyV> не работают виндовые
<VEvgeniyV> лог был выше
<VEvgeniyV> последние строчки тупо повторяются
<VEvgeniyV> в гугле ничего не нашел из того, что могло пригодится
<VEvgeniyV> ubuntu 10.4.3 обновленная
<VEvgeniyV> все из основных репов, ппа и д.р. не ставил
<VEvgeniyV> может нужно еще что кинуть для понятия картины?
<[artus]> @voice VEvgeniyV
<[artus]> !enter | VEvgeniyV
<ubuntuhelp> VEvgeniyV: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<VEvgeniyV> есть кто живой?
<[Raiden]> генерация инитрд  пишет cryptsetup: WARNING: failed to detect canonical device of /dev/sdb3
<[Raiden]> там своп
<[Raiden]> как победить?
<Nor8>  Завтра 11.10 выходит? Кто напомнит?
<Sergey_IT> Ох уж, как выйдет..
<Nor8> Бетка меня не впечатлила, все полезное выпилено, юнити на пол экрана. Мрак,   одним словом. )))
<copyerfiled> всем привет, хочу вместо полосы загрузки системы видеть сообщения (dmesg), как это сделать?
<Lupen> Народ здорово!
<Lupen> Кто знает когда 11.10 выйдет?
<[Raiden]> 13 числа вроде должна
<copyerfiled> в будующем!
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Завтра то есть?
<Lupen> завтра мол?
<[Raiden]> сегодня в ней альза-утилс обновились и компиз, из того что у меня стоит
<[Raiden]> ну да, только по мск это наверное будет ближе к ночи
<[Raiden]> хотя может вру
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я посмотрел тут бетку, реально не понравилось. Что делать? )))
<novns> а работать будет по прежнему 10.04
<novns> Nor8, 10.04
<[Raiden]> Nor8: незнаю. У меня 11.10 первая убунта где плазма ниразу не упала.
<Nor8> novns: Так не хочется, хочу на новом ядре и так далее.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: У тебя кубунту
<Sergey_IT> ну так скоро 12.04
<Sergey_IT> можно в ноябре перейти
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А хочется нормально работающий гном )))
<novns> надо покупать планшетники
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у меня была убунта с гном2 ,потом гном3 , потом ппапурдж + устанвока кде и потом обновление до 11.10. Что у меня?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: С компизом-эемральдом и кайро )))
<novns> и тогда любое юнити с гномошеллом полюбятся
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ерунда какая то у тебя ))))
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: доставишь фаллбек, сунеш в автозагруз кайро и компиз
<Sergey_IT> РайденОС ;)
<[Raiden]> и всё
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Фаллбак какой версии?
<[Raiden]> 3.2
<novns> он страшен
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Не, он плохо настраивается, третий этот
<copyerfiled> ну так что, кто знает как включить системные сообщения при старте системы?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а что тебе там надо настраивать? тему гтк сменить можно, иконки тоже. настройки панелей и апплеты остались полностью или почти
<Nor8> copyerfiled: Смотри в журнале после загрузки. Или не вариант?
<novns> нет там апплетов и панелей
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, убери заставку
<[Raiden]> novns: есть
<novns> есть псевдопанели и псевдоапплеты
<copyerfiled> Nor8: не, я так хочу!
<novns> эрзац-панели
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Панель прозрачной не сделать и еще масса костылей )))
<[Raiden]> novns: если нету программы gnome-panel , это ещё не значит что панель - не панель.
<novns> [Raiden], она перестала быть настраиваемой, как та
<[Raiden]> novns: ты ошибаешся
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Уйду на дебиановский роллинг )))
<copyerfiled> Sergey_IT: как убрать заставку? я пытался ее напугать грозным видом но она не убирается нивкакую!
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, так в настройках граба
<copyerfiled> Sergey_IT: так граб утаивает от меня эти настройки, незнаю какие буквы откуда убирать и что вписывать вместо них
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Она если и настраивается, то через гконф-едитор, а там еще лазать по реестру пол дня для нахождения оптимального варианта. И не факт, что он вообще есть ))))
<novns> VEvgeniyV, прекратите уже спрашивать в привате
<novns> VEvgeniyV, спрашивайте на канале
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не верно ,  если есть под рукой , попробуй зажат ьктрл или алт и сделать пкм
<VEvgeniyV> Да я спашивал...
<VEvgeniyV> я день убил на pptpd
<VEvgeniyV> и никаких зацепок
<novns> приват приравнивается к личной персональной тех-поддержке
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, измени GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= и sudo update-grub
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  А на гармошке не нужно в это же время играть или стихи там декламировать? Вдруг не полный ритуал то? :-D
<copyerfiled> Sergey_IT: спасибо
<novns> VEvgeniyV, хинт - лог надо выложить на пастебин, а не пытаться им флудить канал
<[Raiden]> Nor8: дуратская шутка )
<Sergey_IT> copyerfiled, в /etc/default/grub
<copyerfiled> Sergey_IT: да это я знаю :)
<VEvgeniyV> пастебин это что?
<novns> топик внимательно читайте
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну а что? Во втором гноме я все апплеты добавляю и саму панель настраиваю пкм онли, а здесь зажми это, нажми там, кликни сюда. Ерунда какая то ))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: раньше был пкм по панели, теперь альт+ пкм по панели.
<[Raiden]> переживешь как-нибудь
<[Raiden]> или иди юзать кде , надоел :)
<Nor8> ))) Кде для девочек
<[Raiden]> кде для людей
<Nor8> ))
<novns> кстати, раньше панель рисовалась стандартными виджетами gtk, и соответствовала всему остальному десктопу
<novns> а сейчас какая-то плазма
<novns> с темами, которые надо как-то отдельно прикручивать
<novns> суета это всё и томление духа
<[Raiden]> novns: о псевдоапплетах http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1012/h_1318440947_6517898_a76d786326.png
<novns> [Raiden], что там погоду уже вернули?
<[Raiden]> novns: да, ест ьапплет сводка погоды
<novns> ну слава тогда им
<novns> как выйдет, я проверю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Этот скрин из третьего гнома?
<[Raiden]> да, fallback
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну тогда норм еще, нужно будет глянуть
<[Raiden]> только по умолчанию он будет с abiance темой
<novns> там гноме-шелл всё так же несовместим с юнити?
<novns> и ломает пол-системы при установке?
<novns> или уже вместе живут?
<[Raiden]> с юнити был несовместим гном3 целиком, в 11.04 , т.к .там юнити была на гтк2
<[Raiden]> теперь такого нет
<VEvgeniyV> http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/109293 Попытка №3. Запустил на убунту 10.4.3 pptpd работает все кроме виндоус клиентов. Выдает сей лог. Сломал голову. Помогите... методом тыка пробовал разный набор опций, ничего не помогает.
<novns> баг с i2c nak bailout починили?
<novns> VEvgeniyV, во, наконец-то лог появился
<[Raiden]> но мне больше всего понравилось кде всеравно :) юнити сложно доработать под себя, фаллбэк надо дорабатывать, ГШ надо дорабатывать, в кде я  только 1 плазмойд на панели сменил и тему и всё.
<VEvgeniyV> учусь :)
<novns> VEvgeniyV, pptpd-options ещё надо смотреть
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В кде нет нативных скринлетов, а аналог там левый какой то )))
<[Raiden]> в смысле?
<Nor8> В прямом
<[Raiden]> под кде есть плазмойды и суперкарамба
<novns> и они ужасны
<VEvgeniyV> http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/109294
<Nor8> пруф
<[Raiden]> и вроде некотоыре виджеты от мака можно юзать
<Nor8> novns: +1
<[Raiden]> Nor8:  http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=70x77x78&PHPSESSID=d094a1143e3bd4313388dd16d86d6cb0  , http://kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=38&PHPSESSID=d094a1143e3bd4313388dd16d86d6cb0
<VEvgeniyV> пробовал разные параметры менять, это уже последний
<novns> VEvgeniyV, вот там какой-то ntlm_auth
<novns> ничего про него не знаю, но уже не доверяю
<[Raiden]> я не пробовал ,но ест ькороче инфа что макос дашборд виджетс поддерживаются, по крайней мере их формат.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ладно, посмотрю после выхода, мульти диск потестил, теперь можно все версии на одну двд собрать и мучать по очереди.
<novns> там что вообще происходит? соединение устанавливается, а потом просто висит?
<VEvgeniyV> убирал, кидал через chap-secrets пароли
<VEvgeniyV> ситуация тажа
<novns> или вообще не соединяет?
<[Raiden]> кстати скринлеты эти не нужны. Я юзаю только 4 гаджета:  показ папки, заметки , погода и плазмойд от кторрент
<[Raiden]> много их нафиг не надо
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тебе не нужны, а другим нужны )))
<VEvgeniyV> линукс соединяется... с виндой, запускается проверка пароля и все висит 1-2 мин, после чего все отваливается и все
<[Raiden]> + у меня они включены только на 1 столе, что бы не мешались ) Тут ест ьвозможность включить разный валлпапер и разные плазмойды для каждого стола.
<[Raiden]> Впринципе можете о любой опции меня спросить, я уверен в кде это есть.
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> я уже спрашивал
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот ты запусти кде с кайро и плазмоидами внятными, заскринь, может тогда мы тебе поверим )))
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, с каких пор это линукс соединяется с вендой если на венде клиент ?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: кайродок ставить надо, немного лень. Но я делал это раньше и доки и авн и кайродок - работают.
<VEvgeniyV> не ты не понял...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А то только бла бла бла, кде, блалблабла няшная ))))
<VEvgeniyV> у меня 2 клиента
<novns> [Raiden], как выключить индикацию зарядки в трее, когда аккумулятор не заряжается и не разряжается?
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/109293 Попытка №3. Запустил на убунту 10.4.3 pptpd работает все
<[artus]> кроме виндоус клиентов. Выдает сей лог. Сломал голову. Помогите... методом тыка пробовал разный
<[artus]> набор опций, ничего не помогает.
<VEvgeniyV> 1й- линукс и он цепляется на него и все работает. 2й-винда, у которой ничего не работает и такой лог
<[artus]> это я то не понял?
<novns> [Raiden], вот как раз на этот вопрос мне ответили, что наверное в убунте плохое кде и надо пробовать другой дистрибьютив
<Nor8> ))
<shelest> хай всем
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, причем тут линукс соединяется... с виндой, запускается проверка пароля и все висит 1-2 мин???
<VEvgeniyV> Есть сервак на 10.4.3 на котором крутиться pptpd. есть клиент - убунта, там все хорошо. есть еще клиент - винда и там все плохо
<shelest> novns: у меня квешн по вижуал эффектс в аппирансе сеттингс
<novns> чего?
<shelest> квешн всем :)
<shelest> novns: сорри
<VEvgeniyV> артус, вы меня поняли, что там 2 клиента, 1 сервер и что только у одного клиента проблема?
<shelest> в компизе есть фича колор инвершн по вин+N но она воркает только при вижуал эффектс !=0
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, я то понял , проблема у тя в шифровании))) я только не понял в какой это момент и с какого чуда линь с виндовсом соединяется)
<[artus]> а не наоборот )
<shelest> проинсталлил дрова на fglrx и апдейтнул компиз конфигуратор в результате но эффектс
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, и зачем тебе там mru 1400 ?
<shelest> :( ЧЯДНТ?
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, тебе нужно просто впнка?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Плазмойды, экспо, скале и альт+таб
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/302026/a61c7add , http://itmages.ru/image/preview/302029/c2feb516 , http://itmages.ru/image/preview/302028/0c5b1248 , http://itmages.ru/image/preview/302027/1f2e18d4
<VEvgeniyV> да просто и чтоб работала
<VEvgeniyV> с вин клиентами
<[Raiden]> показат ьвсё только на видео можно )
<shelest> [Raiden]: какое ужасное ШГ
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, эх, хотел тебе дыть рабочий конфиг но не дам ) сервак не отвечает)
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, как по мне по ману проще настроить openvpn )))  делов на 15ть минут)
<VEvgeniyV> лучше pptp, чтоб народ меня не мучал с доп софтом и т.д.
<novns> [Raiden], но ведь это же ужас на скриншотах
<[Raiden]> novns: а в чем ужас?
<VEvgeniyV> за 10 лет, я уяснил что клиент должен обходиться тем что есть, в обратном случае будешь вечно им что-то высылать
<[Raiden]> novns: хоть что-нить назови что кажется неправильным.
<novns> [Raiden], вот эта подсветка окон выглядит, как расфокусированное зрение
<novns> глаза от такого болят
<novns> это даже не тень
<[Raiden]> novns: Это не проблема. 1. можно менять интенсивность и цвет, можно выключать. Что ещё?
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, домовая сетка ?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Плазмоиды не те )))
<novns> на панели какое-то мельтешение из иконок, там сложно что-то найти с первого взгляда
<[Raiden]> novns: причем выключать в нормальном диалоге настройки вм
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а какие те? :)
<shelest> воркайте с консоли
<novns> а нормального списка открытых окон нет
<VEvgeniyV> не... контора с кучей удаленщиков
<shelest> где кнопка расположить панели каскадом?
<baronos> мне альт+таб понравился в кде, только раздражительно по глазам била "вспышка" (от перехода в режим) когда резко менял окна)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не поверишь, мне нужны были обычные, для фото, размером 160 на 180. И не нашел :-D Подобные были, но кривые как не знаю что + размер не тот )))
<novns> иконки на панели, в качестве него, не работают
<shelest> рне панели а окна то есть
<[Raiden]> в консоли, konsole почти как гном терминал, только помимо табов и профилей тут ещё можно разделят ьокно консоле на части и в каждой видеть 1 из табов
<VEvgeniyV> вообще в начале конфиг брал из ClearOS с некоторыми исключениями
<VEvgeniyV> там все работало...
<novns> [Raiden], для разделения консолей есть screen
<VEvgeniyV> но убунта поставила меня в тупик
<[Raiden]> novns: иконки показывают что запущено, если речь по окна 1 программы, то при наведении на иконку показываются окна этой программы, а все остальные на момент выбора становятся прозрачными.
<novns> [Raiden], иконки на панели, в качестве списка окон, не работают
<[Raiden]> + это не единственный таскбар
<novns> по ним плохо видно
<[Raiden]> есть обычный таскбар как в гном2\хп, он даже по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> novns: это не так, тебе любой кто поюзал вин7 или док в макоси хотя бы месяц , скажут что старый таскбар уг
<novns> [Raiden], вот у вин7 с этим как раз всё ок
<[Raiden]> novns: у меня как в вин7
<novns> открытые окна показываются с подписями
<novns> у тебя без подписей
<Nor8> novns: Да, души его педантичностью )))))
<[Raiden]> novns: Хм ) Если изменить настройки вин7 ТО да ,действительно могут показываться надписи ,но они не нужны + по умолчанию не так.
<novns> т.е., в вин7 как раз очень удобный таскбар
<novns> ну я не помню, по-умолчанию там так или я сам настраивал
<[Raiden]> таскбара всегда нехватает, любая надпись на нем превращается в обрезок
<novns> хватает, всё равно видно что и гле
<novns> *где
<[Raiden]> да фиг там. Если ты больше 3 окон не открываешь , то да ) Или если откроеш ь2 папки где часть пути одинаковая, то ты по сакращенному названию низрена не увидишь
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, можно , если щас достучусь то и седне дам
<[Raiden]> таскбар умер короче. Можешь у Nor8 спросить - он в гном2  док юзает )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Какой такой док?
<VEvgeniyV> хорошо бы... , Артус
<[Raiden]> Nor8: кайро
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И я скажу, что не зря )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Он красив, удобен и с массой настроек )))
<novns> [Raiden], зато вот примерно такой десктоп в разеных дистрибьютивах у меня был в течении нескольких лет и он был абсолютно удобным
<novns> http://i.imgur.com/JVImM.png
<[Raiden]> novns: посмотри ещё внимательно видео на ютубе или шоты в гугле, очень много гномов два с различными доками. Просто потому что таскбар фигня + занимает много места.
<Nor8>  novns: Это же Райдена скрин недельной давности ))))
<novns> http://i.imgur.com/JXZhN.png
<[Raiden]> novns: у тебя ест ьвозможноть запустить ещё 3-4 окна, потом будет неудобно + целиком надпись уже не видно.
<novns> да запускалось и двадцать окон
<[Raiden]> можно и 150, но ты опухнешь юзат ьтаскбар или алт+таб
<[Raiden]> Я юзаю док или экспо
<[Raiden]> *scale
<[Raiden]> на моей панели ещё иконки не только таскбара и они большие - просто потому, что выкидываешь таскбар и сразу появляется место
<User326[web]> hi
<[Raiden]> Фактически на 1 моей панели умещаетя то , что в классик гноме на двух.
<[Raiden]> и при этом ещё четверть панели чистое
<[Raiden]> + ничего не выпелено, как в ГШ :)
<[Raiden]> то что я перечислил впринцип не заслуга кде, т.е. в классик гноме так же можно сделать, если выкинут ьхотя бы 1 стандартную панель.
<[Raiden]> кажется я много говорю о том что хорошо и что плохо, с моей точки зрения :) Всё, умолкаю )
<novns> http://img532.imageshack.us/img532/6699/47093044.png
<novns> вот вообще древность
<novns> про шрифты только не надо
<novns> там была ЭЛТ
<[Raiden]> убираем 2 панели, суем эт овсё в 1 док, включаем ему умное перекрытие. Получаем большие значки, не над овозить мыш  сверху донижу + за счет перекрытия 100% места.
<[Raiden]> )
<Engineer> Eminem ft. 50 Cent - Till I Collapse клевый трек))
<novns> Engineer, где?
<novns> кстати, http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/2311/brokencolorselector.png
<Engineer> novns в интернете)))
<novns> это была долгоиграющая проблема в гноме
<novns> сломанный выбор цветов
<[Raiden]> novns: ещё видно что столы ты не используешь или редко. Отсюда привычка закрывать\скрывать окна. Поэтому запущено 2-3 , остальыне ты постоянно скрываешь\закрываешь.
<novns> [Raiden], эти скриншоты не во время работы сделаны
<[Raiden]> Хм , ок )
<novns> в рабочее время мне как-то не до скриншотов
<[Raiden]> У меня и в нерабочее время много. Если я открываю терминал, он болтается на 1 из столов всё время до повер офф. И т.д.
<Nor8> Engineer: эпический трэш, это даже не музыка )))
<[Raiden]> и если я кликаю на его значек он просто быстро и плавно выплывает ) Если окна два - мне покажут два, достаточного размера что бы выбрать + с подписью
<Engineer> Nor8 не, ты не прав))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Извини, ты все про кде говоришь? )))
<novns> [Raiden], а дежурного терминала на скриншотах не видно, он спрятан
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Я говорю с novns , про таскбар, не конкретно про кде.
<novns> guake
<Engineer> Ранетки  - Слезы, эта ваще бомба...
<[Raiden]> novns: ок )
<novns> у кде тоже есть какой-то вариант yakukukakauke
<novns> или как там
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> ды есть, ту ти плазмойд на стол есть + все гтк терминалы можно юзать
<[Raiden]> У меня сча 10 окон открыто, я только печатаю и музыку слушаю. Просто открывались в течении дня. И мне удобно без их закрытия, т.к. в случае  дока и отличных от таскбара способов переключения , количество окон не сильно замедляет их выбор
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У тебя с ппа кде сборка?
<[Raiden]> да
<markmx> так, опять я с убунтой и нвидией воюю
<markmx> как мы ее в прошлый разставили?
<Sergey_IT> и вечный бой....
<markmx> трабла как я понял в том, что на ноуте две карты и ставить надо не конкретно дрова под нвидию, а пакет бамблби
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get isntall nvidia-current nvidia-settings ; sudo nvidia-xconfig - должно хватать в 99.99% :)
<[Raiden]> install
<madw0lf> Доброго времени суток!
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Через апплет нужно ставить, иначе глючит. Такой вот парадокс.
<markmx> какой еще аплет?
<SeaCaT> Народ, вопрос вендовода. http://ubuntu.ru/family что из списка предложите, дабы максимально дружественный интерфейс, и максимально полные библиотеки итд.?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: апплт делает тоже самое.
<Nor8>  markmx: Дополнительные драйвера называется
<[Raiden]> markmx: sudo jpckey-gtk
<Sergey_IT>  SeaCaT, для чего?
<VEvgeniyV> Нор, ставлю не с аплето уже давно и удачно :)
<markmx> пробовал
<markmx> щас вот с консольки попробуем как написали поставить
<SeaCaT> Ну это, игры, песенки слушать, ф фотошопе фотки абрабатыват?
<markmx> \sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found как вам? =)
<Sergey_IT>  SeaCaT, оставайся в вин
<SeaCaT> Нене, я просто пошутил жеж
<Sergey_IT> а я серьезно
<SeaCaT> Хочу плавно перейти на свободное обеспечение(ну или хотя бы попытатся) , комп для различных задач нужен,  видеомонтаж, написание музыки итд.
<[Raiden]> видеомонтаж тут более реален чем писанина музыки.
<[Raiden]> хотя некоторые конечно пишут
<SeaCaT> ну скажем для писанины я буду исползовать Fruity Loops,
<SeaCaT> из под вайна
<[artus]> SeaCaT, поиграйся пока в виртуалке, до тех пор пока не пройдут дурацкие вопросы)
<SeaCaT> а это как?
<[artus]> SeaCaT, бубунта в виртуалке ничем не отличается от той что на винте) окромя собствено нюансов с железом )
<[artus]> SeaCaT, ставиш виртуалбокс и туда ставиш убунту )
<[artus]> и смотриш что это и с чем едят )
<[Raiden]> markmx: Хм, может моя ошибка и такой команды нет в пакетах
<markmx> в общем пришел к выводу - на ноуте с двумя картами ставить надо бамблби, ни в коем случае нвидию не конфигурить, бамблби сам ее конфигурит
<markmx> то бишь иксорга быть не должно
<SeaCaT> Я просто думал уше дистрибутив выкачать, а какой именно тянуть - не знаю
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: можешь подождать 1-2 дня и скачать убунту 11.10
<[artus]> SeaCaT, ну так качай , и в виртуалку ставь , 11.04  ставь
<VEvgeniyV> Артус, вышло что?
<[artus]> [Raiden], а толку ему от нее если он понятия не имеет что такое бубунта? ))
<[artus]> [Raiden], или у тебя такая вера что вот этот релиз ну точно без боков будет? )
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, пока нет (
<[Raiden]> [artus]: ровно столько же толку, только будет нвоый софт.
<[Raiden]> совсем без боков я помню только 7.04 )
<SeaCaT> Долго, лучше я с текущими багами помучаюсь, мож опыта больше получу ;)
<novns> виртуалбокс не нужен, для попробовать есть wubi
<[artus]> novns, да от стенку ты с вуби ударься
<novns> уж пошустрее будет, чем в пробирке
<[artus]> боле ущербной реализации отродясь не видел
<novns> реализации чего именно?
<rekcuFniarB> Кстати, а wubi умеет делать полноценную установку системы? То есть чтобы система была установлена на отдельный раздел и.т.д.
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: вроде нет
<[artus]> novns, угу, ровно до того момента когда при установке обновлений система не приходит в ступор от того что стоит на нтфсе , были уже тут такие
<novns> оно медленнее шуршит дисками, недоступен всякий гибернейт и т.п.
<novns> но вообще работало
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: вот жаль, было бы удобно, скачал образ и из венды прямо поставил, чтобы не возиться с созданием liveUSB
<[Raiden]> +1 лучше смотреть в реальных условиях. Для просмотра выделит ьдиск не сложно, под винду не меньше 3 программ есть типа партишен мейджика
<SeaCaT> народ, хочу скачать, но не могу понять что именно мне нужно с этого: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/releases/11.04/release/
<[artus]> [Raiden], для понять что такое линукс и бубунта в часности виртуалки с головой
<SeaCaT> В чем разница между х86 и 64?
<novns> в разрядности
<[artus]> всеравно первые его 100 вопросов будут касатцо синаптика и как поставить какуютофигню, я скачал tar.gz
<rekcuFniarB> SeaCaT: первое 32 бита, второе 64
<SeaCaT> а как узнать, что нуно мне?
<rekcuFniarB> SeaCaT: проц сколькибитный?
<novns> тебе 32
<SeaCaT> Почему 32:
<SeaCaT> ?
<[artus]> да и сеть и все остальное пощупать в виде нт и тд самое оно в виртуалке
<novns> 64 бита пока не рекомендуют для десктопа
<novns> смысла особенного нет
<SeaCaT> Понятн.
<rekcuFniarB> novns: o_O
<SeaCaT> Ок, 32 так 32.
<[Raiden]> что бы понять наверное да. Но можно так же просмотреть линукс в виртуалке , и убит ьэтим все надежды из-за какого-нить бага, или наоборот построить надежды, а потом поставить на реальное железо и понять что радеон не везде так хорош и т.д.
<[artus]> это когда уже какой то минимум будет можно будет выползать на реальное железо и кричать что компиз не работает)
<[artus]> [Raiden], ну дык 1м лемингом меньше будет)
<[Raiden]> )
<novns> 64 бита нужно для клёвой виртуализации
<dmay> фигасе, чего это за раздачу войсов я пропустил?
<novns> например
<[artus]> ато толку то с криков я 2 дня на убунте ничегонеработаетпомогите
<SeaCaT> А у меня радеон, это что, проблема в убунте? О_о
<[artus]> вобще за эти слова с канала в шею гнать надо, на предмет курить форум до просветления)
<rekcuFniarB> Как повезёт :D
<[artus]> SeaCaT, угу)
<SeaCaT> Блин.
<rekcuFniarB> SeaCaT: в линуксах со всем проблемы, т.к. он не готов для десктопа.
<[artus]> SeaCaT, так что пощупай пока в виртуалке , а там как маленько оглядишся уже и релиз доума доведут)
<novns> в виртуалке будет медленно и неудобно
<[artus]> ну и освоишся с инталятором и первыми вопросами)
<SeaCaT> Это похоже на мморпг. Основная сюжетная линия (изучить убунту+ научится работать в ней)  Дополнительные квесты: правильно установить видеокарту и тд...))
<[artus]> @voice rekcuFniarB
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: Ну есть некотоыре ньюансы. Открытый драйвер пашет сносно, если вайн не нужен и максимальная скорость в 3д. Закрытый даёт скорость , но так же дает артефакты и всякие косячки - хотя не у всех и ли не вакаждой версии.
<[Raiden]> *или
<SeaCaT> а как насчет кодеко...Эм. Я лучше помолчу ка.
<[artus]> SeaCaT, все ставится в полпинка из реп )
<markmx> так... теперь почему то грузиться гном вместо юнити
<[artus]> SeaCaT, http://ubuntologia.ru/ почитак пока)
<[artus]> *й
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: кодеки если ты про видео есть по большей части все. Редко когда бывает проблема.
<[Raiden]> в 64 бит было у меня, наткнулся на формат котоырй играется только через виндовую длл, и для этого нужен был 32бит мплейер
<[Raiden]> в общем проблема была, но разрешилась, хоть и не по виндовс вею :) Сборкой ещё 1 версии мплейера.
<[Raiden]> сча  с эти лучше, начиная с 11.10, ставишь 32бит пакет, доставляются ег озависимости
<VEvgeniyV> с кодеками медибунта рулит
<VEvgeniyV> если не хочешь косяков
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, их итак нет)
<VEvgeniyV> поставил закрытые и все экстра
<VEvgeniyV> ну не скажи
<[Raiden]> добавлю что кодек был редкий, а то испугаются все.
<VEvgeniyV> я как маился, когда висти.ру поменял интерфейс
<OnkelTem> Привет все. Только что поставил 11.04 себе и возникло несоклько вопросов. 1) Как убрать панель слева и сделать обычную панель сверху как было раньше? 2) Как выключиь функциональность верхней панели где показывается меню текущей программы?
<[artus]> скажу) отродясь проблем небыло)
<VEvgeniyV> 1. выйди из юнити и зайди в гном
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: 1. в юнити никак , 2. можно сделат ьлогаут и выбрать после ввода имени гном классик сессию.
<VEvgeniyV> если нет гнома, то поставь
<OnkelTem> wtf is юнити гайз? )
<[Raiden]> у OnkelTem короче получилось )
<OnkelTem> всё, понял )
<[Raiden]> у VEvgeniyV
<OnkelTem> с одной стороны красиво - Mac-style )
<[Raiden]> не попал мышкой
<OnkelTem> с другой - ну на фига мне слева эта здоровая панель?
<OnkelTem> AWN удобне
<[artus]> @voice OnkelTem
<VEvgeniyV> они думали ты в нее пальцем тыкать будешь :)
<[artus]> OnkelTem, не ругайся )
<OnkelTem> [artus]: ok )
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: через ццсм можно капельку уменьшить.
<VEvgeniyV> как видишь не угадали
<OnkelTem> Всегда интересовало - нельзя ли как-то свои окна отцепить сейчас от X-ов, чтобы потом после создания новой сессии "позвать" их вновь? ) Ну типа как screen делал
<OnkelTem> Оу гад... жму по привычке WIN+цифры чтобы десктопы попереключать, а у меня давай всякие прилады запускаться )
<OnkelTem> лан, тады си ю
<overmind88> 11.10 завтра выходит?
<[Raiden]> должна завтра
<overmind88> ок
<novns> у них обычно за сутки новая версия появляется на зеркалах
<novns> и только потом выходит официально
<[Raiden]> я обновился 3 дня назад.
<novns> пока на зеркалах ничего нет
<novns> только бета-2
<[Raiden]> разливается в закрытую папку, оыбчно .pool
<[Raiden]> только контрольные суммы лучше проверять, а то можно и недолитый слить )
<[Raiden]> самый правильынй способ торрент
<Sergey_IT> самый правильный - месяц подождать
<[Raiden]> в прошлый раз с меня гигов 30 раздалось
<novns> вот выйдет оно
<novns> миллионы людей нажмут на кнопку "обновить"
<novns> которую им автоматом предложат
<novns> то-то будет ругани
<[Raiden]> некоторые шоты ГШ очень удачные http://lh6.ggpht.com/-hWnHbg-CTQc/TpVn1Jd4J3I/AAAAAAAAGMg/E0DxCJRMcW0/gnome-shell-extensions.png
<novns> [Raiden], они удачные на них посмотреть и забыть
<novns> а работать так нельзя
<Nor8> ))
<Markoffka> Здравствуйте, господа
<Markoffka> у меня есть один маааленький вопросец
<Markoffka> насколько я помню, в Убунте была такая штука как запись самой себя на флешку (как-то так)
<Markoffka> Так вот
<novns> (звучит барабанная дробь)
<Nor8> Markoffka: Пиши по одной букве на строчку, так удобнее
<Markoffka> Если я поустанавливаю некоторые приложения, настрою под себя систему, будет ли это все записано в образ?
<Markoffka> л
<Markoffka> а
<Markoffka> д
<Markoffka> н
<Markoffka> о
<[Raiden]> сходите пока чаю поставьте
<Markoffka> Да блин...
<novns> Markoffka, а проверить
<novns> сложно что ли?
<Markoffka> Так проблема в том, что не проверить
<[artus]> @kick Markoffka харош флудить
<[Raiden]> Markoffka: не будет. Тебе наверное надо ubuntu customization kit или аналог
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> не судьба
 * [Raiden] надул [artus] насосом и [ARTUS] улетело высоко в небеса!
<[artus]> ))
<SeaCaT_> Народ, я вендовод, задавал вам вопрос, насчет заменяемости програам, вот, если кто то еще буде спрашивать, обалденный сайт, просто вбиваешь в поиск нужную прогу и он ищет соответствия. Это если кому то нуно ... http://alternativeto.net/
<[artus]> SeaCaT_, никому не нужно )
<SeaCaT_> Просто я имею в виду, я не один такой же ) Да и если новички еще придут, их можно смело редиректить
<novns> кстати, в новофй пикасе обалденная фича
<novns> *новой
<novns> вот чего не хватает под линупсы
<[Raiden]> какая
<novns> и чего наверное ещё долго не будет
<novns> а, я не дописал - распознавание лиц
<novns> оно даже работает
<[Raiden]> novns: http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/5054003/page2
<novns> а ну ок
<[Raiden]> я правдо незнаю живо ли оно
<novns> не, попытки-то и раньше были
<novns> просто гугль написал работающий вариант
<novns> а здесь пока только библиотека, которую никто не использует
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29202
<[Raiden]> оказалось всё неожиданно не так печально )
<novns> надо будет потом сранвить
<novns> *сравнить
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga ~ % apt-cache depends digikam |grep face
<[Raiden]>   Зависит: libkface1
<[Raiden]> если чего-то гномовское надо - я думаю вам самим надо разрабов пинать. Хотя последние версии qt с темой gtk+ выглядят в гномах сносно.
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: как ты думаешь, почему при проигрывании двд влс тормозит как сволочь, а мплеер - не тормозит
<kyshtynbai> ?
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: незнаю. Смотри двд в мплейере, что бы было поудобенй с мордой smplayer или umplayer
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На скрин глянул, аж екнуло внутре, думал стим портировали под линукс. Вот она, вот она программа моей мечты! ))))
<Nor8>  Историки есть на канале?
<[Raiden]> какой смысл в стиме ,если нет копий прогармм под линукс. Продавать под вайн?
<[Raiden]> стим разорится на техподдержке
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> *игр
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Был бы стим, игры портировали бы они, как в маке.
<[Raiden]> можно продавать другие игры впринципе, тольк очерез стим.
<VEvgeniyV> Похоже конфиг мне не светит сегодня
<dmay> маки стоят как два ПЦ, тамошние проценты более чем платежеспособны. в отличии от.
<VEvgeniyV> Народ, может есть у кого pptpd.conf рабочий?
<[Raiden]> там они стоят дешевле.
<dmay> ну так чтобы хомячки покупали больше и гордились своей хомячковостью
<[Raiden]> VEvgeniyV: в гуггле по словам ubuntu pptp server нету ни 1 конфига?
<VEvgeniyV> есть, но они не работают :(
<VEvgeniyV> у меня такое впечатление что pptpd патчей не хватает для работы с виндой
<VEvgeniyV> или я не учел чего-то
<[Raiden]> посмотри в сторону опенвпн
<[Raiden]> если что
<[Raiden]> VEvgeniyV: если не работают, то дело в версиях наверное. пптп реализация протокола от мс, закрытого вроде, и возможно запаздывает
<[Raiden]> это просто предположение , без обоснований
<[Raiden]> есть другие впн протоколы, как минимум два, л2тп о тциско и опенвпн
<VEvgeniyV> ну я как-бы не думаю что они выпускают без оглядки на винду
<[Raiden]> VEvgeniyV: это руководство нерабочее? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-pptp-vpn-server-with-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, они никуда не выпускаются, они есть
<Nor8> VEvgeniyV: Я думаю,  что нужно погуглить вопрос, прежде чем в панику впадать.
<[Raiden]> если нет, т оможет дело не в настройке пптп , а в настройке сети\роутинга и т.д.?
<[artus]> и да, ты хочеш поднять впнко для 1000+ пользователей но желания читать мануал никакого?
<[Raiden]> халява приди (с)
<[artus]> угу) по собственному на стол )
<Sergey_IT> раньше было - по статье на лесоповал )
<VEvgeniyV> я за сегодня видел с сотню таких мануалов
<VEvgeniyV> разные версии, разные интерпритации
<Sergey_IT> надо не видеть, а освоить
<[Raiden]> Мне тут 1 любитель солженицина и всякой антисоветчины говорил что была 1 время статья типа, подрыв обороноспособности.
<[Raiden]> на работу опоздал - в сибирь
<[Raiden]> Напомнили
<[Raiden]> я правда не проверял )
<Sergey_IT> мне коллега рассказывал как он проспал и бежал бегом на работу...
<Sergey_IT> а оказалось - часы сломались и было раннее утро (белые ночи)
<Sergey_IT> (на полпути увидел, что народу на улице почти нет)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Было такое, общеизвестный факт
<Sergey_IT> суровая жизнь была
<Sergey_IT> а сейчас - разгильдяйство
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Коммунякам нравится :-D
<Sergey_IT> хорошее можно было бы и взять оттуда
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Заметь, в странах, вкоторых никогда не было коммунизма, разгильдяйства в разы меньше.
<Sergey_IT> у них было другое, но на корню они ничего не рушили, а плавно переходили...
<dmay> чочо? минутка политоты на у-ру?
<Sergey_IT> сначала все рушат, а потом уже поздно
<Es6> Когда релиз?
<Nor8> Скоро
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, http://www.itword.net/page/nastrojka-pptp-v-debianubuntu-servera-i-klienta а вообще по этому ману кажись олжно работать ) его я точно видел когда сам ковырялся)
<Es6> Nor8: не сегодня?
<Nor8> Es6: 13-го говорят, по американскому времени
<Sergey_IT> уже сегодня
<[artus]> VEvgeniyV, http://www.iloveunix.ru/linux/10-ubuntu-server-pptp-forvarding.html ну или же это )
<Es6> а.. часа в 4 ночи значит
<Es6> ээ.. или по американскому на 10 часов что ли?
<Es6> А почему около моего ника плюсик?
<Nor8> Es6: Ты первый в очереди на закачку нового релиза.
<Es6> нищтяк!
<Sergey_IT> и первый баг твой )
<Es6> не, я скачаю первый, а ставить буду по позже, посмотрю на людей...
<Es6> детей и стариков пропущу вперед :-)
<Sergey_IT> неее - молодым везде у нас дорога
<Nor8> Es6: Да не стоит, у тебя бонус )))
<Es6> а нвидия будет лучше работать? а то надоело дерганье окон :-)
<Sergey_IT> гвоздиками приколоти
<[artus]> они теперь будут плавнее дергатся)
<Es6> [artus]: фпс понизят?
<[artus]> и вообще, с невидией то какие проблемы могут быть)
<Es6> [artus]: я даже такой вопрос не задавал до 11.04
<Nor8> [artus]: у кого то могут и с нвидией быть ))))
<[artus]> Nor8, та да) как говорится свинья всегда найдет)
<Es6> че смешно да?
<Nor8> )))
<[artus]> Es6, да, отродясь проблем с ней не видел
<Es6> ну подобное утверждение в чате мне не катит
<Nor8> [artus]: Кстати, скрипт то мультибутовый работает, только в моем случае линукс минт не запускался, а другие 3 дистра в мультибуте работали нормально.
<Es6> я видел людей которые работают за совершенно не рабочим компом и всем довольны :-)
<[artus]> Es6, 28850 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5768.428 FPS мне хватает)
<Sergey_IT> нерабочий копм работать не может
<Sergey_IT> комп
<Nor8> Es6: Винда притупляет чувства и со временем они не замечают глюки )))
<[artus]> Es6, ну как бе некоторым и стеклянную копию детородного органа давать нелльзя)
<Es6> [artus]: хорошо помню как так же говорили, а зачем править xorg когда и так все работает, это когда были драйверы 173 и тд
<Es6> или, у меня классные шрифты, вот смори... и.. глаза выпалинах
<Nor8> Es6: На ммомент версии 173 была такая утилита ENVY, которая делала все сама и качественно.
<[artus]> @kick Es6 выпились пока правила не прочтеш
<[artus]> а сравнивать шрифты по скринам это бред сивой кобылы) учитывая что опонент смотрит нифига ниразу не в твой монитор)
<[artus]> так же как и на контрасность цветовой гаммы указывать)
<Es6> чет не то сказал...
<[artus]> Es6, именно ) не ругайся)
<Es6> дык вроде здесь нормально с этим
<Es6> ну немножко если
<[artus]> это ты что то путаеш)
<Es6> ну ладно, так вот, с нвидия проблемы
<Es6> Nor8: ты говорил про какую-то утилиту для 173, для линукс?
<Nor8> Es6: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Nor8> Es6: У тебя версия дистра слишком новая ))
<Es6> странно, я раньше много гуглил на тему настройки и не помню чтоб народ юзал такое
<Es6> просто правили все ксорг  и все
<Nor8>  Ну кто то правил, а кто то на одну кнопку нажимал и все ))))
<Es6> а окошки дергаются если unity
<Es6> на форуме даже есть темка, но чет не могу найти
<Es6> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/c%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8B_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B5_ubuntu_11.04_natty_narwhal вот здесь говориться по рывки, так что проблемы не только у меня :-)
<[artus]> Es6, конкретно где там про рывки говорят?
<[Raiden]> Es6: glxinfo |grep render , glxinfo |grep OpenGL покажи
<Es6> [artus]: второй совет :-)
<[artus]> Es6, причем тут глюки дров если это глюки компиза?
<[artus]> ты теплое с мягким не путаеш?
<Es6> нет, такое наблюдаю только на нвидия, на интел нет
<[Raiden]> см выше и виеокарту назови.
<solvex> i
<[Raiden]> для начала
<[artus]> Es6, на каком невидиа? конкретней)
<Es6> [Raiden]: щас другой компьютер
<Es6> 8400gs
<[Raiden]> для 8400 не над о ставит ь17х , надо 28х
<[artus]> Es6, ну у меня 8600gts , и отродясь никаких вопросов небыло
<[artus]> Es6, а если ты всякое г ставиш наподобии 173х то ссзб
<Es6> кто сказал что я юзаю 173?
<[artus]> Es6, ты потролить решил? дык это лечится )
<Dan`ka> ...эт подругому выглядит..
<Es6> я 173 привел в пример если помнишь
<[Raiden]> возможно я не так понял, может вы о прошлом говорили
<Es6> нет проблемы то есть сейчас в 11.04
<[Raiden]> Es6: юнити поользуешся?
<Es6> ИМЕННО!
<[artus]> Es6, GPUs ranging from GeForce series 5 to GeForce series 9 are supported. ты еще древнее че нить откопай , ога
<[artus]> ну и на 8400 их натягивать и ныть не удевительно )
<Es6> 8400 это древность?
<[Raiden]> делай апгейд до 11.10 , там другие версии компиза, юнити и дров наверное тоже. Релиз завтра, так что можно и сча.
<Es6> гы.. дык я и начал впросто, что будут улучшения или нет :-)
<[artus]> Es6, зачем 173 если в репах nvidia-180 nvidia-185 ?
<Es6> ох.. не юзаю я 173
<[Raiden]> 8ххх -> 9ххх -> 2хх - 4хх - 5хх   - нет, почти не древнось
<Nor8> Es6: На 8400 можно смело ставить последнюю версию
<[artus]> Es6, значит потролить, ок , принял к сведенью
<Es6> это я тебе привел в пример что люди их юзали по дефолту и были довольны, вот!
<[artus]> Es6, по дефолту это не дрова а непойми что \
<Es6> слушай я даже плохо понимаю этот термин троллить, ты читаешь что я пишу или как?
<[artus]> nvidia-common nvidia-current ставиш и все работает
<[artus]> вобщем тему закрыли
<Es6> яж ссылку дал, известный баг что дергаются окна, вот и интересно починили или нет :-)
<Es6> а про нвидию сказал ибо на интел этого не вижу :-) ну и поехало :-)
<[artus]> Es6, ссылку на баг давай а на непойми что
<[Raiden]> в квине сча очнь хорошо окна премещаются, на 8600гтс \ 280.13
<shenmue> это не баг а фича
<Es6> фигасе, я ващето юзер а не програмер
<[artus]> Es6, это ты к чему?
<Es6> мое дело форум читать а не багтрекер
<[artus]> @kick Es6 троль
<shenmue> блин
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> [artus]: он впринципе ничего не сказал не по теме, ты уже второго чела разводиш ьна флуд и потом кик )
<shenmue> а я хотел узнать что это известный баг
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тсс.... Артусу скучно )))))
<[Raiden]> shenmue: тут описаны рывки http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/c%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%82%D1%8B_%D0%BF%D0%BE_%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B5_ubuntu_11.04_natty_narwhal
<shenmue> куль. буду знать. кстати релиз уже сегодня
<[artus]> [Raiden], кого я на флуд развожу? он тут пытается нести какой то фееричный бред, потом оказываетцо что у него и невидии нет , то дает чуть ли не ссылки на ацкие баги, где тупо мануал по включению в компизе опнгла если оный не
<[artus]> включен и совет поставить дрова посвежее
<[artus]> так что ненадо ляля
<[Raiden]> [artus]: да ладно, не важно уже. Инфу он в общем получил ,если читал
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> лень сча спорит ькто из ас больше троль
<[Raiden]> вас
<[artus]> [Raiden], не ты ли давеча требовал логи в доказательства подобного бреда?
<[artus]> аль ты только про кеды можеш? )
<[Raiden]> незнаю )
<[Raiden]> не помню
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> я про 64 бит чего-то флудил на днях. Тут была целая секта 32битников пишуших как всё плохо - это я загнул :)
<[artus]> ну вот)
<[Raiden]> а про кде это я люблю. Може видео захвачу, как-нить на днях.
<[Raiden]> Тема ифейсов вообще больная тема , люблю пофлудить
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> какой версии питон в 11.10?
<[Raiden]> сделали бы какой-нить онлайн конструктор гуи и голосовалку. А потом бы реализовали самый популярный вариант.
<[Raiden]> вместо всей этой ерунды
<[Raiden]> only_you: packages.ubuntu.com помогает
<only_you> спс, кеп)
<[Raiden]> 2.7 и 3.2
<[Raiden]> и вроде 3
<only_you> 2.7.2 вижу
<[Raiden]> угу и 3.2.2
<[Raiden]> 2 раз ставил обновлением убунту. Врошлый раз пришлось повозиться, раскладка была только русская и понадобилась правка с лайва
<[Raiden]> В этот раз всё обошлос разрулением некоторых зависимостей, т.к .на некоторых пакетах стоял hold
<[Raiden]> даже ощущения нет что переехал, как будто не менял ничего. ) Наверное потмоу что со свежего кде на свежее.  Единственное при выходе падения плазмы пропали.
<[Raiden]> гтк версии пока тольк ов виртуалке смотрел.
<only_you> ну-ну... ето тебе не на юнити обновится..)
<[Raiden]> юнити думаю тоже радость принесет своим поклонникам. Хуже точно не стало )
<[Raiden]> и компиз подпилили , последнее обновление вчера.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32026 - страхуются после аппдб
<makar47> приветы!
<makar47> при попытке запустить fprobe выдает "bind(): Invalid argument". С чего бы это?
<[Raiden]> привет
<[Raiden]> может опция нужна?
<makar47> да вроде с опциями указываю
<makar47> вот так "fprobe -ieth0 192.168.0.1:3000"
<[Raiden]> http://ubuntism.ru/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Stalking_Ocelot_by_Sayantan_Chaudhuri.jpg
<[Raiden]> Незнаю попала в релиз картинка или нет, в кубунте не видно.
<Escsun> а у меня 10.10 вообще не запустилась хнык
<Escsun> даже не посмотреть (
<[Raiden]> Escsun: ты помниш как тут ник регить? Если да, писани newskoeв приват, а то достал :)
<Escsun> [Raiden], не помню
<Escsun> [Raiden], я помню как в группу добавлять )
<[Raiden]> а как убрать эту обязательную регистрацию с канала не помнишь?
<[Raiden]> ибо почему-то ко мне в  приват ломятся. Уже 5 или 6 раз.
<[Raiden]> )
<Escsun> хм
<Escsun> вроде R было но тут этого нету)
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> ладно , не важно. Я ответил как мог. Афк
<Escsun> погоди
<Escsun> сейчас найду)
<Escsun> +n вроде
<[Raiden]> !пинг
<Escsun> ага
<Escsun> все ок
<Escsun> [Raiden], бот отвечает только тем, кто идентифицирован )
<Escsun> !пинг
<Escsun> ubuntuhelp, железяка )
<Escsun> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[Raiden]> неа, чела не видно всеравно
<Escsun> тогда p убери
<Escsun> хотя
<Escsun> оно не поможет
<Escsun> в общем хз )
<Escsun> [Raiden], может они вставляют < > ?
<[Raiden]> и я хз
<User738[web]> всем привет
<User738[web]> подскажите пожалуйста , начинающему , какой убунту лучше поставить ЛТС или 11.04 ?
<[Raiden]> User738[web]: Могу только своё мнение сказать. На сервер\продакшен - лтс, на старый комп возможно тоже.
<[Raiden]> а на десктоп лучше 11.10
<User738[web]> комп не так уж и стар , с 2006г. 2гб ОЗУ , 2 ядра 3.4ГГц проц
<User738[web]> не розобрался что такое "продакшен"
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-13
<makar47> .учше
<only_you> User738[web]: 10.04 или 11.10 (сегодня віходит)
<only_you> дождись 11.10 и ставь ее)
<Escsun> only_you, уже вышла
<Escsun> only_you, на яндексе образы уже не rc
<Escsun> в прочем как обычно )
<[Raiden]> я может не там смотрел. Видел только бету2
<only_you> у яндекса машіна времени работает исправно)
<Escsun> [Raiden], не там смотрел
<Escsun> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/10.10/
<only_you> Escsun: то 10.10
<Escsun> а )
<only_you> а нуна кагбе 11.10)
<Escsun> ну да)
<Escsun> странно)
<Escsun> тогда чего и 10.10 не пашет)
<only_you> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.10/ там бета2
<Escsun> угу
<Escsun> циферки зло(
<only_you> так что ждемс
<[Raiden]> обновлением можешь поставиться , а имидж для колекции потом скачаешь
<Escsun> может она заработает )
<Escsun> да у меня то и убунты нет))
<Escsun> нечего мне обновлять ))
<Escsun> просто на посмотреть ..
<[Raiden]> Я не тебе
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> )
<Escsun> эх злые вы)
<[Raiden]> в пуллах полазил на паре зеркал, пока бета2 только. Рановато видать
<Escsun> хм, а что же я тогда rc скачивал)
<[Raiden]> обновлений уже со вчера нету
<[Raiden]> ты же 10.10 скачивал
<[Raiden]> на http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ от 12числа. 50на50 что у релиза тот же мд5 будет )
<[Raiden]> ой, кубунтовый линк кинул, я не специально
<Escsun> да какая разница)
<[Raiden]> тут обычные http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<[Raiden]> это для тех кто не может 24 часа подождать )
<[Raiden]> за сутки впринципе могут пересобрать ещё раз
<SpiderNET> Всем привет! Кто-нибудь знает выйдет ли сегодня ubuntu 11.10?
<sharikoff> щас щас погоди уже дописываю
<Ilshat> хыхы
<SpiderNET> :D
<SpiderNET> Денис, это ты? :D
<SpiderNET> (Болегоно)
<SpiderNET> (Болгенов)*
<Ilshat> ахах. я про этого героя совсем уже подзабыл.
<SpiderNET> :D
<SpiderNET> Серьезно, убунту ведь должна сегодня выйти?
<[Raiden]> сегодня, но обязательно позднее чем вы думаете. Так что не ждите, занимайтесь своими делами, завтра скачаете.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> или юзайте обновление, хоть сча.
<SpiderNET> Наверное в 23:59 :)
<[Raiden]> )
<Ilshat> кто нибудь пользуется Upnp/DLNA серверами типа mediatomb, ushare&
<Ilshat> ?
<User268[web]> есть кто )
<User268[web]> ?
<Ilshat> все мидитируют в ожидание 11.10
<User268[web]> я вот тоже по этому поводу дак во сколько примерно можно будит скачать )))
<VEvgeniyV> ну я уже в 11.10
<VEvgeniyV> Привет всем
<User268[web]> Прив
<VEvgeniyV> Привет всем
<Ilshat> а я не парюсь. сижу на 10.04 и переходить кда либо не хочу. ленивый я
<VEvgeniyV> тогда жди 12.04
<VEvgeniyV> вроде как следующая ЛТС
<Ilshat> угу
<Ilshat> бум ждать
<VEvgeniyV> Народ, у кого-нибудь есть рабочий pptpd.conf?
<User232[web]> Всем привет :3
<rmrfkun> Всем привет.
<User717[web]> когда релиз 11.10
<User717[web]> ?
<baronos> скоро
<novns> вчера тут только упоминали Денниса Ритчи в споре про пробелы в шебанках
<novns> он, оказывается, умер 9-го
<Ilshat> может кто нибудь может посоветовать бюджетный роутер, в замен дир-300. чтобы можно было управлять (к примеру SNMP) для мониторинга?
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> подскажите, а можно ли в теле awk запустить дополнительное форматирование данных ?)
<jlewka> что нить типо
<jlewka> awk '{print ${echo $2 | base64 -d }}'
<sharikoff> передавай вывод на команду лучше
<jlewka> sharikoff, не, я просто хочу на этом этапе сразу две строки отформатировать,  а если передам то придеться второй раз awk вызывать...
<The_MEk> Ilshat: поставь на дир300 прошивку dd-wrt и наслаждайся
<Ilshat> The_MEk: прочел уже про него отзывы. проц не справляется. слабоват роутер
<The_MEk> ну тогда 330-й возьми и прошей врт-шной прошивкой, этот точно нормально справляется
<chapt> а в сторону семейства keenetic  не сммотрели?
<Ilshat> chapt: например какая модель?
<chapt>  Keenetic Lite
<chapt> в той же ценовой категории
<chapt> сам являюсь счастливым обладателем keenetic  (полная версия) как то было необходимо раздавать  интернет через 3G модем в сети на 30 человек, без учета траффика, модем прекрасно справлялся
<chapt> *маршрутизатор
<Ilshat> 3G на 30 человек . жесть )
<chapt> за неимением горничной.....
<chapt> ничего другого просто нету
<Ilshat> я так понял на нем нет snmp
<baronos> звуки кде в каком архиве лежат тут http://ftp.kde.org/stable/4.7.2/src/
<baronos> kdemultimedia??
<User616[web]> когда выйдет октябрьский релиз ?
<baronos> скоро
<User616[web]> насколько скоро?
<baronos> как презентуют так и выйдет
<User616[web]> в википеди  обозначено 13 число, а на самом деле?
<Ilshat> еще не вечер
<baronos> разницу во времени учитывай)
<User616[web]> написано в 12.00 по гринвичу. правильно?
<User616[web]> или неправильно?
<SergeyIT> User616[web], у каноникала пробовал спрашивать?
<User616[web]> контактов не знаю
<SergeyIT> так узнай
<User616[web]> а где?
<SergeyIT> в полицию позвони - может они знают
<User616[web]> номер знаешь?
<Ilshat> пенты
<SergeyIT> 112
<User616[web]> только что позвонил по 112. сказали - не знают ((
<User616[web]> как быть?
<baronos> часов в 18 по москве по моему
<baronos> гугл блин спроси
<SergeyIT> напиши заявление
<Ilshat> письмо президенту отправь.
<User616[web]> [15:12]<+User616[web]> когда выйдет октябрьский релиз ? -------[15:21] <baronos> часов в 18 по москве по моему.       спасибо.  только что то ты долго думал.целых 9 минут
<User616[web]> <Ilshat> а письмо дойдёт?
<Ilshat> User616[web]: ну вот и узнаешь
<baronos> если марки наклеить
<[Raiden]> в 23:59
<User616[web]>  <baronos>  не факт
<Ilshat> baronos: ты вбил в его голову новое слово.
<baronos> Ilshat: хехе)
 * SergeyIT вспомнил, как релизы софта проходили - ужас!
<Ilshat> User616[web]: http://tinyurl.com/3mw924f
<User616[web]> <Ilshat>  вау.  спасибки за инфу. чмоки-чмоки)))))
<[Raiden]> в пулле яндексового миррора имиджи уже есть
<Ilshat> мдэ. чем текущие версии не устраевают
<baronos> блин звук входа в убунту скачал а кубунту не могу найти, на смс поставить хочу)
<User616[web]> <Ilshat> багов много. а подсказчиков мало. и обычно все они выёживаются вместо того чтобы помочь
<Ilshat> User616: баги есть везде. нужно уметь исправлять всё. иначе бушь вечно бегать из версии в версию
<baronos> райден тебя не обременит мне скинуть звук входа в систему из кубунту?)
<Ilshat> я у себя года 2-3 не менял мелодий звонка и смс. стандартные стоят
<baronos> у дройда мерзкие звуки)
<Ilshat> у мну тоже дроид )
<baronos> хмм)  о вкусах спорить не будем)))
<Ilshat> кстати. как там менять звук то хоть )) я недавно заглядывал в настройки. чет не видел ничего, кроме стандартных. в меню выбора
<chapt> настройки - персонализация
<chapt> *персонализировать точнее
<[Raiden]> baronos: kde-runtime-data: /usr/share/sounds/KDE-Sys-Log-In-Short.ogg
<Ilshat> ясно. дома покапаюсь
<Ilshat> как убунту чувствует себя на нетбуках? мож кто юзал
<User616[web]> <Ilshat> во во правильно, покопайся, нужно уметь делать всё, а то так и будешь не уметь звуки назначать.
<User616[web]> <Ilshat>  погугли
<chapt> толсто
<Ilshat> User616[web]: молодец. развиваешься
<User616[web]> <chapt> господи....  да тут  все толстые тролли
<Ilshat> User616[web]: я чет типа бабушек и дедушек. не умею юзать девайсы. для приличности ношу
<User616[web]> <Ilshat> дак надо всё уметь!
<baronos> хмм, жаль кубунту под рукой нет)
<Ilshat> User616: деду своему это расскажешь
<[Raiden]> если есть имя пакета ,то какая разница кубунта или нет
<User616[web]> <Ilshat>а ты своему рассказывал?
<[Raiden]> можно скачать не ставя и распаковать
<Ilshat> User616: дык я сам не знаю. сам как дедушка. мне надо самому чтобы рассказали
<User616[web]> ну дак следуй своему совету: настройки есть везде . надо уметь настраивать всё. иначе так и будешь не уметь
<baronos> я с телефона сижу, гугл мне только настройки дает как поменять его)
<SergeyIT> Ilshat, на нетбуке - нормально, но может зависеть от бука
<Ilshat> User616: ну я то и не пытался. а исправить можно все. но при этом не обязательно все уметь (как ты говоришь)
<chapt> да сходи уже в душ и померяйтесь
<chapt> *сходите
<User616[web]> исправить можно всё даже не умея этого делать? ну ты загнул))))))
<Ilshat> chapt, ты же оп?
<aburkackiy> Парни, ну что, сегодня 11.10 долна выйти?
<chapt> нет
<SergeyIT> а нам и не надо
<User616[web]> <+aburkackiy> тебя сейчас ждёт несколько страниц троллинга. толстого
<aburkackiy> о боже...
<User616[web]> <+aburkackiy>спасибо...
<aburkackiy> Как в 11.04 узнать модель сетевой карты?
<User616[web]> по совету chapt сходил в душ и померял. 13 см. без эрекции.
<chapt> aburkackiy lspci?
<chapt> точнее в консоли набери lspci
<User616[web]> набрал. что дальше?
<aburkackiy> chapt, спасибо!
<baronos> ура терь у меня няшный звук смс с кде :D
<User616[web]> как мало надо для счастья
<oxothuk> камрады, нужно вещать с трех вебкамер подсоединенных к одной машине с убунстой в сеть
<oxothuk> реально ли это?
<oxothuk> и какой инструментарий посоветуете использовать?
<[artus]> oxothuk, загугли на предмет видеонаблюдение linux
<oxothuk> погуглил, запилил с ffserver
<Civilian> oxothuk: vlc умеет отдавать видео и умеет v4l например
<oxothuk> две камеры показывают, третья нет
<User762[web]> Добрый день.
<VEvgeniyV> Привет всем
<User762[web]> Есть загвоздка с запуском одной програмки. lazarus-ide. Раньше работал нормально, но теперь не запускается ни кнопкой с панели, ни по alt+f2. Зато прекрасно работает, если из самого терминала запускать через "lazarus-ide" или "lazarus-ide &".
<User762[web]> Переустановка с purge не помогла.
<VEvgeniyV> по видеонаблюдению заработало только ZM
<VEvgeniyV> в ней камеры прикручивать через мпег
<VEvgeniyV> через джепег трафик кушает мама не горюй
<User762[web]> Никто с Лазарусом не поможет?
<SergeyIT> User762[web], посмотрел - команда запуска в меню: startlazarus %f
<AntuAn> какого числа релиз 11.10?
<baronos> 13
<AntuAn> ура
<AntuAn> )
<baronos> хех)
<fedusia> Всем, привет, 11.10 релиз состоялся?
<AndreX> нет ещё
<fedusia> На mirror.yandex.ru уже лежит дистрибутив без приставки "beta"
<fedusia> Вот думаю это уже конечный вариант или нет.
<User084[web]> хотел узнать из системы можно обновиться до сегоднешнего релиза?
<Nor8> fedusia: Вчера его добавили, вполне может быть, что и финал
<fedusia> Да можно
<User084[web]> как, пробовал через update-manager -d ничего не находит
<fedusia> update-manager -d
<AndreX> на сайте нет значит не финал)
<fedusia> Там вверху он должен показать кнопочку что доступен новый дистрибутив
<User084[web]> кто нибудь так обновлялся уже?
<fedusia> Да
<User084[web]> странно...
<fedusia> у тебя стоит 11.04?
<Nor8> AndreX: На сайте еще не совсем 13-ое, если он в Америке, ну или раннее утро 13-го ))
<AndreX> Nor8: ну, а зарелизят тока 13, по их времени
<fedusia>  Nor8: да  у низ только раннее утро.
<User084[web]> нет у меня 11.10
<User084[web]> от 6 октября
<fedusia>  User084[web]: update-manager -d  необходим, чтобы обновляться только между дистрибутивами. Например с 10.04 до 10.10.
<AndreX> User084[web]: ну и до чего ты обновиться собрался?
<AndreX> )
<User084[web]> ясно-ясно,я неделю как с windows  слез
<User084[web]> значит теперь ждать просто когда обычных обновлений предложит?
<AndreX> угу
<fedusia> User084[web] Чтобы обновится с beta до release вам неаобходимо просто запустить update-manager,  в пределах своей ветки он обновится до релиза
<User084[web]> понятно, спасибо)
<fedusia> Не за что
<fedusia> =)
<Ilshat> ifconfig -s eth0 down - отключить сетку?
<Ilshat> отключит
<fedusia> да
<Ilshat> спс
<User084[web]> ммм
<fedusia> он положит интерфейс сетевой.
<AndreX> мона просто ifdown eth0
<fedusia> я обычно делаю двумя способами:
<fedusia> sudo ifconfig ethX down или sudo ip lin set down ethX
<fedusia> *sudo ip link set down ethX
<User084[web]> вот, насущная проблема, есть ноут , в общем, когда отключаю систему зависает ползунок и комп не выключается
<User084[web]> такое  было на 11.04, потом переустановил на 11.10 первый несколько выключений все в порядке было, и теперь опять началось
<fedusia> Необходимо смотреть в системный журнал  что происходит в данный момент с системой, на каком этапе она повисла.
<User084[web]> я имел ввиду, ту заставку, что при самом выключении
<AndreX> User084[web]: при выключении жмёш esc и смотриш на чём повиснет
<User902[web]> Я по поводу зависания при отключении
<User683[web]> modem-manager[813] caught 15, shutting down
<User683[web]> продолжение ошибки (вылетел)
<User683[web]> может кто-нибуь о этому поводу пмочь?
<ezh4> ура, релиз
<fedusia>  ezh4: а где написали что уже релиз?
<baronos> хехе)
<baronos>  официальный сайт смотри вот как там будет значит релиз)
<fedusia> Да это понятно что оф сайт смотреть надо =) Я там уже смотрел, вот решил уточнить где человек увидел что релиз.
<fedusia> Хотя на яндексе уже лежит дистрибутив
<Ilshat> мож там лежит rc?
<ezh4> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/
<baronos> я тоже его вчера поставил))
<fedusia> http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.10/
<fedusia> Можно сравнить md5  с обоих серверов на всякий пожарный =)
<baronos> пафосней то будет скачать с сайта :D
<Snowdrift> вышла 11.10?
<Snowdrift> как обновится
<Snowdrift> )
<fedusia> update-manager -d
<fedusia> Вообще на яндексе действительно лежат дистрибутивы.
<fedusia> Которые были закачены либо сегодня либо вчера.
<baronos> жесть, щам релиз накачают гном шелл понаставят и захламлять будут канал вопросами по настройке)
<baronos> щас**
<Ilshat> там юнити по дефолту?
<fedusia> Да.
<LostCodder> а там гном есть вообще?
<fedusia> На сколько мне известно гнома там как такого нет.
<fedusia> Они писали что гном хотели выкинуть уже начиная с 11.10
<fedusia> Вот что они решили в итоге я не могу сказать, так как доволен Юнити
<fedusia> Да вначале было не удобно, да вначале надо привыкать, затем становиться привычно и удобно =)
<LostCodder> ну это неплохо, мне, например, юнити сперва жутко не понравилась (первые 10 минут) а потом понял в чем суть)
<fedusia> Аналогично
<LostCodder> в свое время мне так-же понравился браузер хром, т.к. там просто нет ничего лишнего
<fedusia> Поддерживаю.
<Snowdrift> не
<Snowdrift> немного гнома там есть еще
<baronos> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell и все а потом юзать гугл на extension gnome shell :D
<fedusia> Я был приверженцем мозиллы, но когда она у меня в последний раз отъела 4Гб памяти, моя не выдержала и поставила хром.
<Ilshat> ну у хрома еще легко всякие процессы покилять
<baronos> иньересно сколько народу поставит гном 2 на 11.10??)
<baronos> вчера еще был баг в шелле с развернутым на весь экран окном, его нижняя часть мигала на втором рабочем столе
<fedusia> Я надеюсь что таких единицы
<Thewerewolf> кто может помочь с проблемой зависания ноутбука при выключении ?
<baronos> если 11.10 то да зависает
<Thewerewolf> и никак не избавиться от этого?
<baronos> я вылечил в гном шеле установкой дополнением, там добавляет меню выключить, и через него нормально выключает
<amarovita> У меня ноут впадал в панику при выключении, когда на нем Виртуал Бокс стоял не OSE. Поставил OSE и все стало ок.
<Thewerewolf> если честно, я всего несколько дней как ушел с win7
<Thewerewolf> мне бы поконкретнее, меню "выключить" есть
<Thewerewolf> зависает , когда ползунок бегает перед выключением, сейчас напишу ошибку
<Thewerewolf> killing all remaiing processes  fail
<Thewerewolf> modem-manager[813] caught 15, shutting down
<[artus]> Thewerewolf, к чему этот бессмысленый и беспощадный флуд?
<skai> http://thisisthefinalcountdown.com/#ubuntu
<baronos> http://www.webupd8.org тут дополнения для шелла
<skai> baronos: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/overview-gnome-shell.html 'nb&
<skai> *эти?
<baronos> эти но тут не все)
<skai> baronos: все, что были на ппа
<baronos> с этого репозитория кстати и ставил и выключался нормально
<baronos> skai: я тебе завтра скину ссылку там инфа как добавить на верхнюю панель трей добавишьк себе а то замучился по сайтаи прыгать)
<skai> baronos: окей.
<necros33664> кто-нибудь знает lg p500 поддерживает lg on-screen phone?
<[artus]> @kick necros33664 гугла там ----->
<dimm> здравствйте!
<dimm> подскажите как вернуть разбивку по категориям в менеджере программ?
<dimm> Обучуние - Астрономия - программы
<dimm> чтобы вот так было
<dimm> а то сейчас захожу в Обучение и там скопом со всех наук программы
<baronos> хмм, а на ветке андроид-ру написанно что если вам долго не отвечают спросите на убунту-ру
<[artus]> baronos, тебе показалось)
<skai> оужас.нас пейярят на ведроиде как безотказных
<baronos> ахаха ай не могу :D
<SergeyIT> они завидуют
<skai> ага.им следующего релиза ждать и ждать.а у нс сегодня
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чему завидовать? новым глюкам и танцам с бубном
<baronos> и тоже ссылку дам на замену слова Обзор(Activities) на иконку убунту(или любую другую)
<skai> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну это зависит от рукожопости индивидуума, выбирающего нонейм железо с надеждой, что сэкономленные 150 рублей стоят тех нервов, потерянных от глюкавости железки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> причем тут железо?
<skai> при том, что 99% глюков связано с железом.вот у меня почему то ни один релиз не был глюкаловом и не требовал танцы с бубном
<icore> êòî õîðîøî ðàáîòàåò â êüþáåéñèêå?
<ubuntuhelp> icore! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "всю контрабанду делают на малой арнаутской...." (с) то бишь в китае. ну если шильдик на текстолите тешит твое самолюбие
<skai> эмммм.в китае делают как раз наиболее качественное.а вот то, что в подвалах в рашке китайцы собирают - то ннейм и гавно
<icore> кто хорошо работает в кьюбейсике?
<SergeyIT> icore, в убунте и байсик?
<skai> но если уж одно слово "китай" ассоциируется у тебя только с абибасом, который пошили в подворотне и продали тебе ,как брендовый, и после этого ты считаешь китай плохим - тут гооврить то не о чем
<[artus]> @kick icore ты каналом ошибся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai: обновлялся пару раз через обновления. первый раз терпения не хватило, делал чистую установку потом. второй раз удалось разобратся. проблемы были исключительно с программной частью и настройками.
<skai> так.нука все дружно произнесли одно слово. unity или gnome shell
<skai> одно из двух
<skai> что будете юзать?
<baronos> гном шелл
<[artus]> openbox )
<skai> [artus]: ты не осилил назвать одно из двух?:)
<skai> ещеб кде назвал бы
<[artus]> skai, я не осилил их осилить)
<skai> вот если поискать scale аналог для ГШ - я его бы стал юзать
<chapt> 2й гном
<skai> chapt: еще одно дитя осталось без мороженного
<skai> я ж казал.назвать только одно из двух.третьи и пятые не интересуют
<SergeyIT> skai, то что пойдет на старой ати видео...
<skai> вот кто нить смотрел eureka?
<[artus]> ога) ниче так )
<skai> я вот думаю, что наикрутейшем исследовательском центре могли нанять нормальных админов, чтобы перезагрузка главного компа не занимала 8 часов
<baronos> ну какой шериф такие видать и админы
<baronos> все релиз
<baronos> меняй текущую версию)
<kyshtynbai> Что такое гном-шелл?
<[artus]> нифига не релиз еще
<skai> уже релиз
<skai> Ubuntu 11.10 is here!
<baronos> на убунту.ком смотри
<skai> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<skai> @op
<[artus]> ну так то у них) а на ру еще не релиз)
<baronos> хехе)
* skai changed the topic of #ubuntu-ru to: Ubuntu Russian - Official IRC channel | Прочтите правила: http://goo.gl/ef85w | Скачать: http://goo.gl/EVdTg | Текущая версия: 11.10 | Бот-помощник: !help | FAQ: http://goo.gl/xFjsu | Перед тем, как задать вопрос - прочтите http://goo.gl/MQjd9 | Для текстов более 4-х строк - http://paste.pro
<skai> [artus]: у агафонова днюха. некому менять главную на ру
<Thewerewolf> пока финальную версию не хочет ставить , все еще пререлиз
<AndreX> уже релиз
<skai> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-released
<Thewerewolf> не обновляется почему то...)
<AndreX> может просто не залили
<Le9i0nx> может зеркала еще не успели синхронизироватся
<jlewka> Thewerewolf, радуйся что не обновился. спас систему)
<Thewerewolf> Ммм? что хуже чем пререлиз?)
<jlewka> нет, обновление дистра не всегда хорошо заканчивается)
<baronos> нормально работает, проверял :D
<AndreX> Thewerewolf: репозиторий с рф на общий поменяй
<Thewerewolf> ок
<Thewerewolf> с локализацией проблем не будет?
<AlegM> а что с репами рф ? кто нибудь знает?
<AndreX> долгие они
<AlegM> а-а-а
<AndreX> Thewerewolf: небудет
<Le9i0nx> вобще система синхонизации не мгновеная и по расписанию скорей всего
<RomanKo> ???
<Thewerewolf> *обновлений нет (общий сервер)
<RomanKo> почему молчанка в чате?
<AndreX> Thewerewolf: ну значит все стоят
<RomanKo> црфт а агсл
<RomanKo> what a fuck?
<[artus]> @kick RomanKo свободен
<baronos> это видать пошли на ребут после обновы)))
<|rapidsp|> немногие вернутся...
<Nor8>  Все, отрелизился ))))Дождалися ))
<Thewerewolf> а можно как нибудь дрова .run nvidia на видяху установить без закрытия гнома?
<AndreX> неа
<skai> можно.если гном на одном компе, а ставишь ан другом
<Nor8>  Кстати, кто-нибудь из сватовского ППА нвидиа драйвер ставил себе?
<skai> я.пока не перешел на нормальный штеуд
<Civilian> skai: можно кстати, нужно только .run разобрать на куски и поставить файлы руками
<Civilian> но толку нет
<skai> Civilian: а толку то?если мордуль не собрать
<Civilian> модуль собирается
<Civilian> просто 3д отвалится после этого во всех новых приложениях
<Civilian> до рестарта иксов и rmmod nvidia
<baronos> скай а ты сам то что будешь использовать на 11.10 юнити или шелл?))
<artus> skai, че , не осилил  установку проприетарных дров? ))
<artus> все там собирается )
<skai> artus: эммм.каких дров на штеуд?
<skai> artus: бросай курить, бро
<Civilian> skai: нвидия терубют остановки иксов не для сборки дров ради rmmod nvidia :)
<Civilian> и все
<User218[web]> можно вопрос: в свойствах системы показывает размер диска 311гб, фактически в файловом менеджере 270гб, где еще 40 остались?
<User218[web]> я кстати нашел реп, где дрова нвидиа новые в готовом виде
<skai> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<skai> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<artus> User218[web], fdisk -l
<skai> казалось бы что тут искать
<skai> !no nvidia is <reply> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<artus> skai, sgfxi тоже на высоте )
<skai> artus: сг...че?
<artus> skai, http://code.google.com/p/sgfxi/
<skai> artus: бросай грибы.какие бинарные дрвоа на штеуд?откуда ты их взял
<artus> смотрит на оффсайте свежие дрова и ставит их) само, без плясок )
<Civilian> skai: рекомендовано это рекомендовано, это вопрос отдельный
<User218[web]> Диск /dev/sda: 320.1 Гб, 320072933376 байт 255 головок, 63 секторов/треков, 38913 цилиндров, всего 625142448 секторов Units = секторы of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Размер сектора (логического/физического): 512 байт / 4096 байт I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Идентификатор диска: 0x000e3dd7  УÑ
<artus> надо чтоб кто нить еще на ати попробовал) ибо с невидией проблем нет )
<User218[web]> Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.
<skai> artus: адаж на штеуд?проверял?
<User218[web]> вот это меня смущает
<artus> skai, уто такой твой штеуд?
<skai> ты не наешь штеуды?
<skai> вот знаешь, что такое "ре", но не знаешь, что такое штеуд?
<skai> а еще линуксоид
<User218[web]> народ Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary.  как исправить?
<artus> ре вторая нота )
<artus> User218[web], забей, в гугл читать
<skai> artus: эх ты. бедные intelы на тебя смотртят, как на тебя
<artus> skai, мне эты бедные интелы нафиг не сдались
<skai> интел торт
<skai> штеуд фор президентс
<skai> они хотя бы работают сразу и без бубна
<skai> хотя у мну и невидия пахала без бубна
<Civilian> skai: у интела проблемы с ускорением средством мплеера
<Civilian> до сих пор
<skai> Civilian: 4.2
<skai> Civilian: умвр все работало еще на 10.04
<skai> Civilian: тока мплеер нужен с поддержкой ваапи
<artus> skai, ога) так и скажи что жреш кактус)
<skai> artus: кактус - это если чтото не то и хреново работает
<Civilian> skai: оно обновлялось в начале года последний раз
<User218[web]> гугл всякую ерунду мне говорит)
<artus> а я на своей старенькой невидии еще и в массефект 3й погамаю)
<skai> artus: а у меня работает отлично.юследовательно - ты жрешь кактус со своими невидиями
<User218[web]> совсем не те случаи, что у меня
<Civilian> с тех пор в мплеере впилили много вкусностей
<artus> skai, аххаха
<artus> skai, не смеши мои тапочки)
<skai> artus: начнем с того, что ты понимаешь под "старенькой"?твоя ПЕЧ 260 - не старая
<Civilian> и пофиксили толпу багов с mkv'шками
<artus> skai, а какая у тя карточка?
<artus> skai, 8600 )
<skai> artus: а я и не смешу.я даю факты.штеуд просто работает
<Civilian> skai: не всегда
<skai> artus: x4500mhd
<artus> так что ненадо ляля )
<Civilian> skai: у меня 3 ноута и рабочий десктоп на штеуде, один ноут на нвидии и десктоп домашний на нвидии )
<skai> Civilian: ну это совсем от рукожопости надо страдать, чтобы штеуд не работал.у мну есть ноут на штеуде и десктоп на невидии 7200
<Civilian> из этого можно огрести следующие грабли: sandy bridge'вый ноут косячно пашет под не current ядром, на втором ноуте нужно было руками из git'а собирать дрова чтобы интел запустился вообще, на 3-ем работал искаропки
<skai> вот невидия - эт ужас и смертная тоска.7200 работает тока на 9.10 нормально.в других случаях и дрвоа и иксы - гугно
<User218[web]> ух, плкали мои 40гб)
<Civilian> skai: я факты говорю - нормальная поддержка sb появилась на уровне ядра только в 3.0
<skai> Civilian: ага.3.0 вышло давно.так что не надо тут плакаться:)
<skai> раз все работает
<artus> skai, а че ты не сравниваеш с 7200 950ю невидию? ты как то теплое с мягким путаеш
<artus> так что нифига ты неубедительный
<Civilian> skai: это неискаропочно, у меня SB с момента появления в России, это примерно январь
<skai> artus: хорошо.второй комп.8600гт, что кстати.поддержку vdpau приходилось молотком впиливать
<Civilian> тогда 3.0 еще не было
<skai> Civilian: это уже искаропочно
<skai> Civilian: в топик глянь.да и не только на убунте ядро 3.0 уже давно
<artus> skai, работает искаропки
<Civilian> на ноуте с 540UM карта не стартовала с дровами младше git версии на момент покупки ноута
<skai> artus: напомню.комп с 8600 я продал больше года назад.за 13к спихнул:)
<skai> !xswat > Civilian
<ubuntuhelp> Civilian, please see my private message
<skai> Civilian: казалось бы причем тут гит
<skai> а еще есть xorg edgers
<skai> где дрова+иксы+ядро
<skai> чтобы последнее самое последнее ставить
<skai> казалось бы причем тут гит на убунте
<Civilian> skai: я просто говорю, что были проблемы следующего характера
<skai> я о нем забыл с тех пор, как убежал с генты
 * skai уже устал.7 новость в рсс приплыла о выходе убунты
<Civilian> skai: притом что у меня убунта на работе, на десктопах убунты как бы нет и не будет )
<Civilian> кроме как в виртуалках
<Civilian> skai: проблема в том, что для работы в любом дистрибутиве на момент появления железки нужны были дополнительные телодвижения, чтобы это работало.
<rye> При обновлении со старых версий до 11.10, пожалуйста, используйте проводное подключение. В противном случае установка завершится, однако удаление пакетов произведено не будет, dpkg будет ругаться на flashplugin-installer https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/859373
<User972[web]> круто
<User972[web]> а есть кто
<SergeyIT> нет
<User972[web]> круто
<User972[web]> а где все ???
<User972[web]> что новую убунту качают :)
<SergeyIT> спят, не мешай
<SergeyIT> !q > User972[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User972[web], please see my private message
<User972[web]> не ну я первый раз зашол думал тут жизнь кипит
<User972[web]> а тут всё спят :)
<SergeyIT> зачем кипит?
<User972[web]> ну 11.10 обсуждают хотябы
<User609[web]> В США в возрасте 70 лет скончался Деннис Ритчи (Dennis Ritchie)
<SergeyIT> но жизнь продолжается...
<User972[web]> жаль конечно класный все таки был человек
<User972[web]> я учился по его книжкам когдато
<User972[web]> Наверное все учились :)
<User972[web]> Я про С
<SergeyIT> классика ведь
<User972[web]> точно
<SergeyIT> на столе сверху лежит )
<User972[web]> а у меня нет ее уже давно как то потярялась но воспоминания хорошие остались :)
<User040[web]> Всем привет
<User972[web]> ой скока я полезного узнал из этой книги а какие я планы строил когда думал щас выучу и как нипишу чудо код :)
<User040[web]> Немогу писать в чат из клиента "Пигвин"
<AndreX> User040[web]: чё chanserv пишет
<User040[web]> (17:57:00) Qt4: уу (17:57:00) Cannot send to channel
<SergeyIT> User040[web], это почему?
<SergeyIT> User040[web], правила читал?
<User040[web]> да
<User040[web]> Читал правила
<SergeyIT> User040[web], перечитай
<User040[web]> Ох, хорошо
<User609[web]> все время сворачиваются приложения,, не пойму куда
<User609[web]> скайп например
<User609[web]> говорит, что запущен, но найти не могу
 * SergeyIT вредность к вечеру растет
<User972[web]> пока всем
<User040[web]> Ну так, что там есть в правилах, что я нарушаю или делаю что-то не так?
<SergeyIT> User040[web], зарегистрируйся (по секрету говорю)
<artus> User040[web], у фринода авторизируйся для начала
<User040[web]> Я так и подумал. Только я не нашел кнопочки Register
<AndreX> !faq User040[web]
<AndreX> !faq > User040[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User040[web], please see my private message
<User040[web]> Просто дайте ссылку на регистрацию
<AndreX> !nick > User040[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User040[web], please see my private message
<User040[web]> Спасибо
<SergeyIT> User040[web], какую кнопочку? Не виндыж )
<SergeyIT> User040[web], программер что ли?
<UNIm95> всем привет. питоно-писцы есть?
<AndreX> SergeyIT: интересно, что тебя на такую мыслю толкнуло?
<SergeyIT> ник - qt4
<UNIm95> вопрос в этом:ImportError: No module named tkinter
<User040[web]> SergeyIT, вот я значит зашел на канал через клиент пингвин.
<User040[web]> Да
<UNIm95> хотя в синаптике он есть
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, в путях проверить надо
<User040[web]> Может другой клиент попробовать? Я просто впервые пользуюсь иркой
<UNIm95> SergeyIT не подскажешь где и как?
<SergeyIT> User040[web], нормально пидгин работает
<SergeyIT> UNIm95, не, питоном не пользуюсь
<UNIm95> SergeyIT жаль. но спс
<AndreX> User040[web]: проидентся ели ник твой (qt4)
<AndreX> *c
<User040[web]> AndreX, qt4 мой ник
<AndreX>  /msg nickserv identify pass
<SergeyIT> только сначала /nick qt4
<AndreX> User040[web]: при регистрации ника сообщение на почту получал?
<User040[web]> AndreX, я не регистрировал ник
<AndreX> ну знаяит qt4 не твой
<AndreX> регь новый
<User040[web]> qt4 мой
<AndreX> нет
<User040[web]> Но он не зарегистрирован
<AndreX> зарегистрирова Registered : Oct 13 15:05:11 2011 (4 minutes, 32 seconds ago)
<artus>  User040[web] qt4 мой, Но он не зарегистрирован - не неси бред)
<User040[web]> Ну я зашел без пароля
<User040[web]> И не смог писать
<User040[web]> Зашел через веб версию
<User040[web]> Спросить как да что
<AndreX> User040[web]: читай короче http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167493
<User040[web]> Написал какуе-то команду и наверно зарегистрировался
<AndreX> User040[web]: и почту проверь
<User040[web]> На почту пришло уведомление о регистрации
<User040[web]> Дальше чего делать?
<AndreX> копируй команду начинается с /msg nickserv identify чётотам вроде и под ником qt4 введи её
<User040[web]> У меня пидгин завис...
<artus> User040[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167493.msg1254763#new иди читай, харош флудить
<User040[web]> Сорри^_^
<baronos> кто ставил 11.10 с нуля, у вас в конце установки ошибка сети была, там что то с настройкой сети было связанно?
<AndreX> у меня небыло
<baronos> адсл в режиме роутера наверно че нить мутит гад)
<GexoGen> Всем привет подскажите пожайлуста как поставить гаджиты датчиков темпиратуры)) и.т.п)
<baronos> в центре приложений набери гаджет
<artus> GexoGen, сначата читаем учебник по русскому.
<GexoGen> artus ну со сваим русским я сам разберусь хорошо
<artus> @kick GexoGen ты сначала разберись
<yurau> поздравляю всех с релизом. троекратное ура господа!
<GexoGen> artus хах и на кой тя поставили сюда модером что бы ты кикал?
<artus> @kick GexoGen свободен
<SeaCaT> Привет народ. ДАйте ссылку на форум, запись на флешку и установка 11,4 с юсб плз. са чего то найти не могу.
<artus> SeaCaT, unetbootin  пользуй )
<SeaCaT> Ээ
<SeaCaT> Ссылку пожалуйста?
<SeaCaT> )
<artus> SeaCaT, http://google.ru
<SeaCaT> Ну блин.
<artus> ))
<SeaCaT> Меня там зобанили )
<artus> ну дык можно и здесь) для феншуя так сказать)
<SeaCaT> ЭЭЭ , еннене
<SeaCaT> Тысяча извиниеней, дамы и господа, тысяча извенений)
<ezh4> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<artus> SeaCaT, ставиш оный, и нарезаеш на влешку образ)
<SeaCaT> спыс
<SeaCaT> Угу
<User781[web]> Подскажите ка удолить правильно Ubuntu устанавливал ее из по виндовс программой wubi
<SeaCaT> Лди,
<baronos> )
<artus> @kick User781[web] читаем учебник по русскому
<SeaCaT> Ой, сорри. Люди, как проверить хеш и что ето такое*? Мне вчера сказали, что после скачивания нужно проверить суммы.
<baronos> Господи, куда русский подевался у народа?)
<artus> @kick "User781[web]" читаем учебник по русскому
<[Raiden]> Артус знает когда я намереваюсь ответить и кикает быстрее чем мои руки ложаться на клаву.
<[Raiden]> )
<SeaCaT> baronos просто не все правильно тыкают в клавиатуру же)
<SeaCaT> )))
<baronos> хехе)
<SeaCaT> Так что такое хеш?
<skai-falkorr> artus: пиши на его языке. он русский не понимает
<artus> вот не верю я что он так быстро его прочел )
<User080[web]> ну че подскажите???
<SeaCaT> Где его взять?
<SeaCaT>  Отформатируй жесткий диск и будет тебе счапстье.
<artus> skai-falkorr, ну дык пусть на школоло-двоечник-ру идет)
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/ru/wiki/%D0%9A%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%8F_%D1%81%D1%83%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%B0
<baronos> походу 11.10 привлекла "интересных" людей)
<[Raiden]> под виндой контрольную сумму можно проверить в тотале в меню файл или есть отличная консольная програмка fsum
<User080[web]> форматировать не вариант, как удолить???
<SeaCaT> тотал - total commander?
<[Raiden]> User080[web]: вуби ставит в файл, форматировать ег осмыса нет
<artus> @kick "User080[web]" удАлить!!!!! иди уроки делай
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: да, как минимум md5 суммы jy evttn cxbnfnm
<[Raiden]> умеет считать
<[Raiden]> если ничего нету, пишем на флэш\рв и в меню загрузки выбераем проверит ьдиск
<SeaCaT> Не вижу такой функции в тотале?
<[Raiden]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ubuntu_install  - старые картинки правда , но сойдет
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: ох, 1 мин.
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1013/h_1318524105_3891083_f1a6f37c76.png
<User582[web]> доброе время суток
<SeaCaT> Понятн. Ага. вот оно как. А что теперь?
<SeaCaT> С чем сравнивать?
<User582[web]> кто моржет помочь убить винду
<SeaCaT> +User582[web] положи магнит на жесткий диск ))
<User582[web]> а имено помогите поставить убунту
<User582[web]> )
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: Ну, если имидж качать с фтп или с офиц ресурсов, то обычно рядо млежит файлик с суммами
<User582[web]> добрые люди смотрю здесь
<[Raiden]> ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.10/MD5SUMS , ftp://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu-releases/11.10/SHA256SUMS
<[Raiden]> по вкусу, ша256 надежней )
<enriko_fermi> [Raiden]: а на яндексе уже релизные образы?днем там лежала бета2 после релиза
<User582[web]> у меня не как не получается установить с флешки
<baronos> ага, тут прям люди с пальцами на клаве сидят и ждут кто напишет о своей  проблеме)
<[Raiden]> enriko_fermi: на самом деле там и днем были релизные образы, только в скрытой папке, а в момент офиц релиза их выложили.
<User582[web]> стартует винда сразу
<SeaCaT> ТАк. Там есть версии десктоп и альтернатив, у меня альтернатив. это проблема?
<[Raiden]> User582[web]: надо во вроемя устанвоки не пропустить вопрос про устанвоку груба и выбрать sda , если сда это флэшка , то другое устройство.
<SeaCaT> имеется в виду то , что я скачал альтернатив. собираюсь ставить на домашний комп, это создаст траблы?
<[Raiden]> вопросы поперли )
<baronos>  в биосе сделай загрузку с флешки
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: для людей умеющих читать и разбивать диск - не создаст.
<[Raiden]> в инете можно найти устанвоку в картинка в текстовом инсталяторе
<User582[web]>  <[Raiden]> непонял
<[Raiden]> но новичку дескоп лучше
<[Raiden]> User582[web]: там больше меню и запросов. Если не жать бездумно, то можно установить
<baronos> на help.ubuntu.ru есть установка
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> вообще включай мозг. Если страшно - слей виртуалписи от мс или виртуалбокс и поставь сначала туда.
<User582[web]> нет не в етом дело...у меня на ноутбуке сломан сд-привод и хочу установить с помощю усб
<baronos> а лучше в виртуалке потренеруйтесь)
<alexmlw> User582[web],  поставь в биосе загрузка с юсб
<baronos> загрузись с флешки
<[Raiden]> User582[web]: с флэшки не обязательно ставить alternate
<[Raiden]> vj;yj k.,jq
<User582[web]> поставил и в биосе тоже
<[Raiden]> любой
<User582[web]> нехочет
<User582[web]> тупо сразу винда
<User582[web]> может чо нажать нужно
<baronos> ну и при загрузке компа жми ф8 и выбирай
<baronos> ну по крайней мере у меня так)
<aleksei`> может просто флешка не загрузочная?
<alexmlw> f11 на моем
<User582[web]> жму ф8 там только винда и все
<User582[web]> я создал загрузочную с помощу унетбоот
<baronos> попробуй все по очереди
<rapidsp> нда... в недоброе время я решил ось обновить....
<baronos> :D
<[Raiden]> а родной убунтовской создавалки флэша под винду нету?
<rapidsp> будем грит сначала качаться 10ч...
<aleksei`> )))
<User582[web]> незнаю даже где искать
<User582[web]> (
<AndreX> [Raiden]: есть, но она в образе, и требует диск в приводе, если тока эмуль заюзать
<alexmlw> User582[web], вовремя загрузки биоса есть меню (загрузка биос сетинг итд) найди там Press Fxx key to run boot menu и нажми Fxx который у тебя
<User582[web]> ф12 для входа в биос ???
<baronos> del
<[Raiden]> AndreX говорит что есть создавалка флэша в образе убунты. Наверняка у виндузятника найдется эмулятор сд для варезных игр.
<User582[web]> да естиь такое боот меню
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> а для чего тебе убунту?
<User582[web]> на первом месте усб
<User582[web]> ну как для чего ...боротся со злом
<alexmlw> выбери его и нажми
<Intrpt> всем привет
<AndreX> Intrpt: q
<User582[web]> выбрал усб ...и опять неудача , старт винды
<Intrpt> можете кинуть линк(название) на норм литературу по лин? а то её много, без понятия, где воды меньше, а инфо более структурированно.
<baronos> убунту не зло, но бороться с ним придеться
<AndreX> User582[web]: с каким это ещё злом, пора тебе фильмы про апокалипсис перестать смотреть
<User582[web]> не с убунту бороться
<aleksei`> User482[web], вот почитай, может поможет https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<User582[web]> )
<alexmlw> User582[web], поробуй перезаписать флэш у тебя видимо загрузочный сектор не записался
<User582[web]> ща попробую
 * baronos атака клонов
<[Raiden]> боротся со злом - лол.
<Intrpt> про загрузку флеша.. создавал юсб-загрузку из лив-сиди убунту и норм всегда всё грузилось/ставилось
<aleksei`> User582[web], почитай инструкцию как загрузочную флешку сделать из винды
<AndreX> Intrpt: по linux всмысле ядру?
<User582[web]> я из винды дела с помощью унетбоот как и рекомендовали
<Intrpt> AndreX: да нет, скорее.. чтобы не засиживаться на Ubuntu, общую инфо.. видел такие книги, но везде столько воды, что жаль времени
<AndreX> Intrpt: http://help.ubuntu.ru/
<Intrpt> Andrex: это не то.
<baronos> про архитектуру юникс почитай
<aleksei`> User482[web], почитай мануал, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  здесь с помощью usbcreator делается
<aleksei`> тьфу ))))
<Intrpt> baronos: вот, спасибо.. но гугл и торренты выдают тьму книг, не все из них одинаково полезны.
<lukinfore> Intrpt, что есть "общая инфо"?
<Intrpt> кто из вас что читал общеразвивающего? =)
<alexmlw> User582[web], под цифрой 2 выбери что нужно и нажми "show me how"   http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Intrpt> архитектура, ядро, команды, файловые системы.. чтобы не тупо по мануалам работать, а понимать систему
<baronos> я заказывал russian trinux kit вот там очень много инфы есть про юникс
<Intrpt> и не только убунту
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты говорил, чтото про перенос области уведомлений наверх в гном шелл?  тут один из пунктов не оно? http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/overview-tweak-ubuntu-1110.html
<aleksandrit> кто-то уже понял, как в новой убунту настроить l2tp?
<[Raiden]> чел в приват пишет что контрольные суммы не совпадают и качал с убунту ру
<[Raiden]> там случайно дейлибилд не положили?
<SeaCaT> 10,04
<[Raiden]> хотя может это руки.
<SeaCaT> Если что )
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: я думаю ты просто скачал файлик не с теми муммами
<[Raiden]> всё, без паники, 10.04 не интересен
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> на убунту ру ссылка на образы ведёт на ubuntu.com, если что
<aleksei`> [Raiden], почему это 10.04 не интересен? )))
<AndreX> потому что у него 11.10
<AndreX> кубунта
<aleksei`> то есть кубунта лучше?
<[Raiden]> AndreX: ок, значит юзер криворукий
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я ставил его но он не заработал(
<SeaCaT> Вывод, я - криворукий?
<SeaCaT> БЫстро вы решили)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: уверен? Замечание: пока в GNOME Tweak Tool расширение показывается как выключенное (из-за ошибки в коде расширения), однако, несмотря на это, работает.
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: кде как минимум имеет отличия от гнома или юнити, а лучше или хуже - об этом уже спорят больше 10 лет.
<skai-falkorr> baronos: так ты про него или нет?
<aleksei`> [Raiden], ладно тебе, не зводись, уже обсуждали эту тему ))
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: Э.. не надо перекладывать на меня свои эмоции. Меня такое не заводит. Я просто овтечал на [21:12:53] [aleksei`]то есть кубунта лучше?
<aleksei`> [Raiden], это я не тебя спрашивал
<baronos> skai-falkorr: я завтра дома буду, дам ссылки, но там измннение кода шелла, тае что если при обновлении замениьбся фаил то все исчезнет, яхочу попробовать свое дополнение написать)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: возьми текущее и допиши
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: ты спрашиваешь без указания ника в общий чат. И тебе имеет право отвечать кто угодно.
<artus>  [Raiden] ну дае если б он и указал ник, ответить ему имеет право каждый)
<skai-falkorr> artus: но тада он мог бы говорить, что спрашивал мнение конкрет ного человека
<aleksei`> artus, чтож ты не ответил тогда?
<[Raiden]> artus: ну да, только сказать это надо было ему, а не мне.
<artus> aleksei`, потому что 20:12      aleksei` | то есть кубунта лучше? это бред. молоток лутше отвертки?
<artus> *ч
<baronos> skai-falkorr: на архлинукс я некоторые дополнения брал
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну с момента закрытия экстеншен.гном.орг - их перенесли в ппа, которое в другой заметке
<aleksei`> artus, или всё же отвёртка лучшемолотка?
<SeaCaT> Злые вы.
<Intrpt> :)
<SeaCaT> Вот что будет, если суммы не совпадае, а я попытаюсь установиться с такого образа?
<artus> aleksei`, тебе пофлудить захотелось?
<artus> SeaCaT, может поставится, а может и нет)
<aleksei`> artus, и гдеты узрел флуд?
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: если это другая версия, то ничего не будет, если бытый - могут быть ошибки.
<[Raiden]> и*
<SeaCaT> Попытка не пытка. Главное чтобы винду он мне не убил, и загрузчик чтобы тоже вы числе живых остался, в случае неудачи..
<aleksandrit> никто l2tp не настраивал? я уже который час пытаюсь разобраться
<horos> подскажите как добавить раскладку в kubuntu
<[Raiden]> aleksandrit: в гугле по ubuntu l2tp нету руководств?
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: в убийстве нет ничего страшного..
<SeaCaT> Да это и не убийство
<SeaCaT> У меня на крайняк 8,07 версия лайв сд где то валяеца.
<[Raiden]> horos: запусти systemsetings , промотри там про локаль и клаву
<SeaCaT> Пыль сдую и запущу, чуго уж там)
<aleksandrit> [Raiden]: есть прекрасный инструмент vpnpptp, но в 11.10 его инсталятор почему-то просто не запускается
<baronos> главное корневой каталог / файловая система ext4(или на выбор) и все
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: 8.07 это как? версия чего?
<SeaCaT> ubuntu 8.07
<skai-falkorr> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<Intrpt> да нет такой
<[Raiden]> aleksandrit: vpnpptp пойдойдет для l2tp?
<[Raiden]> это разные проотколы
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: либо 04, либо 10.. другого не дано.. ну кроме разве что 6.06 версии
<SeaCaT> Ctreyljxre/
<SeaCaT> Секундочку. Как так?
<SeaCaT> Сейчас...
<[Raiden]> в гугле как минимум десяток руководств и про сервер и дескоп  + л2тп
<aleksandrit> [Raiden]: http://code.google.com/p/vpnpptp/ изначально предназначен для настройки PPTP, L2TP и OpenL2TP. в 11.04 он отлично работал
<baronos> помню учился ставить убунту и винду в виртуалке чтоб не убить инфу и научился)
<andersen> как это -учился ставить винду?
<horos> народ я вторую неделю юзаю kubuntu, почти во всем разобрался, но незнаю как добавить' русскую раскладку клавиатуры, помогите пожалуйста!
<[Raiden]> aleksandrit: Ясно. Но проврять лениво ) Так что смотри руководства в гугле, если не работает ЭТО.
<SeaCaT> Извиняюсь . поправочка. 7,10
<[Raiden]> horos: 1. сделай sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup - это позволит выбрать язык и способ переключения для консоли и глобально (требуется релогин потом)
<[Raiden]> horos: 2. запусти уже в кде systemsettings там по иконкам ясно где настройки клавиатуры.
<skai-falkorr> horos: но если поставишь пакет console-cyrilic - смирись с тем, что переключение на виртуальыне консоли будет через а+f# а не c+a+f#
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: неверная инфа.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я тебе уже давал ссылку на багтрекер, глде это тбаг подтвержден
<[Raiden]> Этот пакет не нужен уже мног оверсий
<Nor8> Все уже авно под номером 11.1щ поставили? ))))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: не смог прочесть с первого раза - сочувствую
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: спасибо за сочусвие. Но я считаю инфу неверной всеравно.
<baronos> Nor8: нормуль)
<Nor8> baronos: Где там нормуль? )))
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну ничего:)тебе можно.ты учил немецкий язык, и баг трекер на ангдийском тебе не по силам
<baronos> Nor8: у меня везде, все удобно все подрукой)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Fallback mode просто ужасен, я на трудах в третьем классе лучше поделки из фанеры делал.
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Мне можно как опу и как человеку котоырй пришел в убунту не только что )
<[Raiden]> И предлогаю прекратить срач на канале и так все уже поняли что ты со мной не согласен
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну как человеку, пришедшему в убунту не только что - не знать багтрекер - это уже не можно
<baronos> dconf-editor спасет мир гном шелла)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: почему не согласен?с настройкой консоль-сетап - согласен.но многие любят при этом начитаться инета и ставить console-cyrilic. и тут им придется смирится с багом
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ну и гном твик тул
<skai-falkorr> блин
<baronos> ага и твик тул)
<skai-falkorr> сволосюги
<skai-falkorr> мне в 6 вставать
<skai-falkorr> уже полпервого ночи
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я вполне серьезно, поставил Хубунту и думаю переезжать на Минт дебиан.
<skai-falkorr> а я тут тружусь на благо народа
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: а... Я не так прочитал, мне показалось ты советуешь поставить console-cyrilic [21:33:21] [[Raiden]]Этот пакет не нужен уже много версий
<[Raiden]> бывает
<bosyi> вопрос к тем кто сидел на 10.10 до релиза. сегодня обовление списка пакетов выдает пару варнингов. подтверждаем?
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ночь на дворе.глаза уже не те
<bosyi> сорри. 11.10
<[Raiden]> Nor8: А что там не так кроме верхней панели?
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> bosyi: да пора бы уже.год прошел с релиза
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Там, собственно, ничего кроме намертво прикрученной панели без настроек ничего и нет.
<baronos> отличная верхняя панель)
<[Raiden]> 95, я ждал 100
<[Raiden]> +
<[Raiden]> Nor8: настройки по альту+клик, правда некоторые типа размера не работают.  В гноме два, тоже на экране кроме панелей и иконок ничего нет.
<[Raiden]> :)
<horos> спасибо большое
<alexmlw> [Raiden], завтро будет 100+  )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Я думаю панели убираются, просто теперь это не отдельынй процесс.
<[Raiden]> и убираются не через диалог
<[Raiden]> в прочем фиг с ним, хочется хфце - иди.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да даже и не уговаривай, ухожу с убунту.  Враги из микрософт, внедренные в каноникал, сделали свое грязное дело. Сломали дистр, юзер побежал. )))
<[Raiden]> Я в общем тоже свалил ) только на кде. Т.к. всё это требует допила, и даже гном2 сессия.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кеды посмотрел, что то перемудрили они
<Nor8> Да и плазма пару раз упала за минуту ))))
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> у меня ещё ниразу не падала после обновления.
<[Raiden]> уже 3-й день
<[Raiden]> Ну ладно, обсуждать чего-то лениво. Каждый идет куда хочет )
<[Raiden]> Незнаю чего хотела добится каноникал и проект гном тоже, н окажется эффект по крайней мере не у детей протиоположный :)
<[Raiden]> опечатки
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: если у человека попоболь от непохожести, и он плачет над интерфейсом, а не просто работу работает - он то как раз и дите
<skai-falkorr> взрослым вообще то плевать на все.им просто работа работается
<[Raiden]> Мне кластати лубунта понравилась ещё. Вообще отлично сделано и оформлениедостойное. Но для моего железа это не солидно )
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Видимо Линус тоже ребенок, да?
<[Raiden]> вовремя он убежал. Я уже начал заводиться.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ели бы ты не сказал про падучесть , я бы с тобой поспорил ещё. Насчет премодрили. Лишнее отключаемое - не есть плохо. Плохо когда ничего нету.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да там все так спрятано, что я с непривычки устал искать )))
<Citramonum> hi
<SeaCaT> Народ, как правильно пишется, выбИраем или выбЕраем?
<Citramonum> установил mc и где его теперь искать? и как терминал запустить в этом вашем унити?
<Citramonum> SeaCaT, это ты переводчик Убанто?
<Nor8> SeaCaT: А что в школе говорят? ))))
<SeaCaT> Не, в просто хелп читаю, и тут такое слово. меня аж в ступор вогнало...
<SeaCaT> Нет, я честно честно не перевожу убунту!
<[Raiden]> Nor8: неделю просто минимум. Или больше. В новой для себя среде, даже если это буед вин7, ты за день ничего на йдешь.
<Citramonum> "На этому компьютере в данный момент не установленно систем. Что вы желаете сделать?" это пять блеать
<[Raiden]> не найдешь*
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну кеды как резервный вариант, гном все же привычнее, да и настроить его под себя можно без проблем.
<Citramonum> ну что никто не знает как запустить программу не из кнопачек слева?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну понятно.
<artus> @kban Citramonum 1800 учим правила
<Nor8> SeaCaT: /ну ошиблись в хелпе добровольцы. "Выбираем" правильно пишется.
<SeaCaT> Я что? Я ничего. Просто в непонятках был
<ugloed> я хочу секса
<Nor8> )))
<[Raiden]> такое не лечим
<BPOH> как снять пароль с связки ключей на ubuntu 11/04
<AndreX> просто пустой установить
<BPOH> как
<AndreX> ну или удалить эту тулзу к бабушке
<BPOH> как
<BPOH> надоело вводить пароль при запуске впн
<AndreX> sudo apt-get purge gnome-keyring
<BPOH> AndreX: Ай спасибо)))) огромное))
<bosyi> alt + f2 -> seahorse -> связка login -> ПКМ -> поменть пароль -> новый пароль пустое поле
<BPOH> bosyi: удалил уже)))
<AndreX> bosyi: гнум кеюринг в топку тока место занимает
<BPOH> непрокатило удаление ключей
<BPOH> bosyi: как ты говорил сделать?
<AndreX> BPOH: 03:06:32         bosyi | alt + f2 -> seahorse -> связка login -> ПКМ -> поменть пароль -> новый пароль пустое поле
<baronos> [22:05] (bosyi) alt + f2 -> seahorse -> связка login -> ПКМ -> поменть пароль -> новый пароль пустое поле
<baronos> )
<BPOH> AndreX:  связка логин не вижу
<shelest> привет всем
<shelest> поздравляю с релизом
<baronos> симметрично))
<shelest> подскажите, там появились новые, нескучные обои?
<[Raiden]> да
<shelest> а то на лоре не написали
<shelest> а можно скрин на обои?
<BPOH> а вчем проблема скачать самому ?
<BPOH> как убрать пароль на связку ключей?
<shelest> а зачем скачивать если обои некрасивые?
<BPOH> скачай красивые
<Intrpt> :-D
<shelest> это такие в синюю вертикальную полоску?
<[Raiden]> shelest: наверное эти. У меня кде, тут другие http://ubuntism.ru/2011/10/14-wallpapers-ubuntu/
<shelest> :( печаль! они скушные!
<shelest> не буду качать дистр
<artus>  @voice shelest
<artus> @voice shelest
<[Raiden]> А мне листья желтые очень понравились
<SeaCaT> Народ, а такой оффтоповый вопрос,  а вы тут все сидите эээ по долгу службы или?
<[Raiden]> ярковато правда, но я себе слил )
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: или
<SeaCaT> Ну вот артас постоянно тут, + банхаммером время от времени приглаживает юзверей.
<SeaCaT> ЗАинтересовало)
<shelest> artus: спасибо за +v, а можно узнать что это?
<artus> так меня еще не обзывали :(
<artus> !v | shelest
<ubuntuhelp> shelest: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<BPOH> как убрать пароль с связки ключей?
<shelest> хорошо хорошо! они не скучные! буду качать только плюсомет на меня не наводите
<artus> shelest, на тебя больше не буду) сразу бан) и без тебя петросянов хватает
<shelest> кстати, гном 2 совсем кончился?
<shelest> или он как то ставится из репов?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обои из дистриба это модно? кучу сайтов с картинками забанили
<Gordio> q
<artus> ман есть на форуме
<rekcuFniarB> Так вроде в oneiric 2.30, не?
<shenmue> совсем кончился
<shenmue> есть тока в 10 04
<Gordio> Как думаете такая форма входа http://ompldr.org/vYXNpYw достаточно параноидальная?
<shelest> плоха. будем следовать заветам линуса
<artus> shenmue,  2.32.1 / 11.04
<artus> Gordio, полей не должно быть видно )
<shenmue> а ну да. я просто как бе к лтс привык
<artus> или же 1но поле )
<shelest> Gordio: нет еще недостаточно. нарисуй так, чтоб она походила на голову злого робота-трансформера.
<shelest> и тень мудацкая
<shelest> зштп
<artus> @kban shelest 86400 спать
<shenmue> хы
<BPOH> как убрать пароль с связки ключей 11.04
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1013/h_1318530400_9892328_ae32f699e9.png
<artus> @voice BPOH
<artus> BPOH, спроси еще раз
<shenmue> в меню - параметры- пароли и ключи шифрования
<BPOH> shenmue: Параматры системы>Пароли и ключи шифрования... тут все пусто дальше что?
<baronos> на форуме была статья про это
<BPOH> пишет не удалось связаться со службой управления связкой
<SeaCaT> нУ народ, не поминайте лихом, пойду ставить 11,04 с юсб.
<baronos> надо было сразу 11.10
<kyshtynbai> Я вот не понимаю эти истерики по поводу релизов. Сижу себе спокийно на десятке, пока её поддерживают ваще не планирую дистр обновлять.
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: ну люди разные. И задачи бывает тоже. Иногда люди сами их себе придумывают.
<[Raiden]> Типа, вот пойду и обновлюсь
<kyshtynbai> [Raiden]: точно подмечено.
<[Raiden]> приоритеты ещё. Те программы которые я юзаю мне нравится иметь свежими.
<baronos> вооот)
<[Raiden]> Правда не всегда... Иногда новые версии вдут к смене программы на другую.
<BPOH> можно перед обновлением както контрольную точку создать востановления?
<[Raiden]> нет, можно запаковаь таром либо сделать имидж с помощью dd
<[Raiden]> лучше с лайва и восстанавливать так же.
<rekcuFniarB> или с помощью partimage
<BPOH> принял) райден спс
<Sergey_IT> kyshtynbai, ты не один - есть и другие на 10-ке
<kyshtynbai> Да я думаю).
<[Raiden]> Я бы возможно тоже предпочел 1 версию, по крайней мере на 2-3года, если бы устанвока свежих версий программ была бы более прозрачной. )
<AndreX> BPOH: gnome-keyring-daemon тоже снеси
<[Raiden]> но такая прозрачная устанвока ест ьтольк ов роллинг релизе, в случае с линем.
<SeaCaT> Народ, ссылку, на траблы при установке с юсб плиз. не видит флешку мой комп...
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: на форуме полно тем со схожей проблемой..
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: скорее всего загрузочный сектор отсутствует
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Все, я на роллинге :P
<[Raiden]> у меня есть 3 флэки, из ни 1 комп не видит. Т.е. её просто нельзя выбрать как устройство для загрузки. Хотя не факт что у вас тот же случай.
<[Raiden]> *из них
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Я останусь в убунте. Как минимум до вышлоа опенсусе 12.х , а там будет видно.
<[Raiden]> выхода
<SeaCaT> У меня в биосе в разделы выбор загрузочных устройств есть USB-FDD и USB-ZIР что выбирать?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Похоже наши вкусы расходятся всё больше :)
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: да и я бы на твоём месте всё же ставил 10.04.. плохо не знать, что такое гном..
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты на кубунту ))
<Gordio> SeaCaT, USB-HDD
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну. Я не считаю кубунут отдельынм от убунты дистром. Хотя бы потому что у юзера гнома в репе та же версия кде.
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Ну не готов я к юнити, а на кубунту переходить не хочу )))
<[Raiden]> Ну я и не зову
<Sergey_IT> еще не вечер, господа - посмотрим 12.04
<[Raiden]> гномшелл попробуй ) только не как кде, 1 день. Неделю минимум, с чтением что умеет , с просмотром расширений и т.д.
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Да ладно, постоянно прпаганда кде в чате звучит ))))
<[Raiden]> кде - да, конкретно кубунту я не пропагандировал )
<[Raiden]> хотя ладно ,признаю.
<SeaCaT> Я не опечатался, у меня именно USB-FDD . Другого нету.
<SeaCaT> И не видит
<SeaCaT> Флешку.
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: из под оффтопика делал флешку? как на сайте написано? форматировал? в той проге, что предлагается?
<[Raiden]> На самом деле, если бы не история с лицензиями на qt , не свободными изначально, сча бы все сидели в 1 среде. Когда кде фор линукс был уже 1.1.х , гном только доростал до первого релиза.
<SeaCaT> Я все правильно сделал?:форматнул флешку в нтфс, запустил юнетбутин > выбрал ISO линукса, выбрал флешку , нажал пуск?
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: нет
<baronos> f1-f12 при запуске компа нажимай быстро и много,  у меня ф8, у кого то ф11
<artus> SeaCaT, зачем ntfs?
<SeaCaT> эээ. фат?
<SeaCaT> Я средствами виновс форматировал просто
<artus> ну да
<SeaCaT> ,kby? dct cyjd ;lfnm(
<SeaCaT> БЛин, все сова ждать(
<baronos> у соседа возми сдром с болванкой и поставь
<SeaCaT> в час ночи?
<SeaCaT> )
<artus> SeaCaT, я б тебе расказал как можно поставить без флешек и сдрома) но не буду )
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: сам юнетбутин же форматит флешку и создаёт загрузочный раздел, если правильно помню.. ставил как-то так
<SeaCaT> Значит ты только банхаммером махать любишь, да?
<SeaCaT> ))
<Gordio> artus, улучшенная версия http://ompldr.org/vYXNqNg
<artus> SeaCaT, да не) я просто 2 недели через день обяснял)
<SeaCaT> ОЧорт. знач мне не светит сегодня линукс? =(
<develop7> do-upgrade-release
<sig_wall> всех с 11.10
<artus> Gordio, топай на толксы
<artus> Gordio, я тя поспрошаю )
<develop7> что характерно, у меня GUI-апдейтер еле-еле грузится. задолбалось, пустил консольный.
<[Raiden]> develop7: только 2 последних слова наоборот
<develop7> да, точно
<[Raiden]> тоже консольынм обновлял
<develop7> кто-нить работал уже из-под gnome-session-fallback?
<[Raiden]> ой блин. Сегодня особенно плохо печатаю
<SeaCaT> артас?
<Gordio> develop7, тот же самый gnome-2
<develop7> отлично
<[Raiden]> develop7: видеть приходилось
<develop7> извини, Марк ;)
<develop7> всё равно вместо unity у мня classic gnome + synapse
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> каждому своё.
<rapidsp> похоже лежат все репы
<develop7> с локального зеркала лейте
<develop7> как я например :)
<[Raiden]> у корбины зеркало быстрое , для меня.
<rapidsp> угу.. ни разу еще с локальных корректно не обновлялось
<SeaCaT> Народ, а поставив СУПЕРДРЕВНЮЮ 7,10 я смогу обновить ее до 11,10?
<develop7> rapidsp, у меня этот апгрейд будет третьим с локалки.
<sig_wall> SeaCaT: проблематично
<develop7> видимо, дело таки в админах
<baronos> потерпи до завтра, утро вечера мудрее
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: каноникал рекомендует не скакать между версиями, т.е. обновлять последовательно. Но возможность такая есть
<SeaCaT> а в чем заморочеи?
<rapidsp> и локальные наверн не раньше чем через неделю обновятся
<sig_wall> SeaCaT: скорее всего не разрулится просто так, придётся aptitude помучать :)
<develop7> rapidsp: так они их РУКАМИ обновляют штоле?
<[Raiden]> Я бы советовал подмену источников и apt-get dist-upgrade
<rapidsp> develop7: не в курсе
<develop7> а всё-таки я хочу rolling-release сабж.
<sig_wall> develop7: юзай archlinux :)
<develop7> в арче global menu есть?
<develop7> шревты?
<sig_wall> если сильно захотеть, то можно сделать.
<artus> develop7, причем тут арч?
<novns> пробую 11.10
<sig_wall> artus: я посоветовал хороший rolling-release дистр
<novns> пока катастрофа какая-то :-)
<develop7> а я ничего, про арч не я начал
<develop7> у мня вот в виртуалке гента болталась ещё
<[Raiden]> роллинг релиза сабжа не будет. Самое близкое - это аптосид иди минт дебиан эдишен, либо сам дебиан нестабильной ветки.
<[Raiden]> или*
<rapidsp> ppa :)
<Sergey_IT> *о*
<develop7> ну ppa ещё хоть что-то
<[Raiden]> ппа , гетдеб конечно помогают. У меня в 11.04 пиджин был свжее чем в 11.10
<Citramonum> почему меня разбанели? Убанто скатилось в говны и ее необходимо уничтожить и закопать.. вы все нубы забаньте меня обратно
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: оригинальный дебиан нестабильной ветки имеет обыкновение быть замороженным, чтобы софт достаточно устарел, пока релиз выпустят :)
<develop7> чтобы софт достаточно устарел <<<< ДА!
<artus> @kban Citramonum 86400 проветрись
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: это происходит не постоянно + после у тебя останется всё тот же нестабильный дебиан, т.е. смены дистра не произойдет
<[Raiden]> чем тебе не ролинг )
<develop7> кстати
<sig_wall> роллинг с трёхмесячными перерывами раз в пару лет.
<develop7> есть ли в природе ppa с 7й жабой которая oracle
<SeaCaT> Я ничего не понял. обьясните небу в привате пожалуйса
<artus> @mode +b *!~dm@*
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: Это не плохо. Я бы предпочел дист ркотоырй роллинг но с задержкой версий где-то на месяц. Т.е. с дополнительной стабилизацией.
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: debian testing задерживает на две недели пакеты из анстейбла и не принимает если что-то ломается
<artus> @mode -b *!~dm@109.172.40.113
<novns> самое заметное нововедение - меню теперь тормозит
<sig_wall> novns: и без компиза не работает?
<sig_wall> :)
<novns> пол-секунды пока отреагирует на мышку
<baronos> нормально оно работает)
<SeaCaT> Нароод?*
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: Гуд )
<rapidsp> хы... корбинские репы тормозят еще больше :)
<SeaCaT> Блин.
<develop7> тю, я вон тоже без компиза не могу
<[Raiden]> ест ькстати ещё 1 роллинг + там ещё есть билдсервис. - опенсусе.
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: mirror2.corbina.ru быстрее, чем mirror.corbina.ru
<sig_wall> rapidsp: ^^^
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: у меня как раз 2, кстати, я не сам выберал, в источниках раньше был тест на скорость, хотя может и сча есть.
<sig_wall> rapidsp: у меня с mirror2.corbina.ru тянет 11.2 мб/сек :)
<develop7> rapidsp: DVD с торрентов и обновляться с него например. плюс говорят, что у яндекса тоже есть зеркала.
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: хочешь стабильности - ставь 10.04 на данный момент. А дальше маны, форум и сам поймёшь, надо тебе юнити или нет.
<novns> да, тормоза ещё на манипуляциях с окнами
<novns> т.е., если начать шевелить окно, реагирует спустя пол-секунды
<SeaCaT> Я и пытаюсь поставить 04, но у меня флешку не цепляет при старте
<sig_wall> rapidsp: только ещё роут до него через локалку прописал
<develop7> от зараза. понаставил чуши всякой, теперь оно апдейты качает.
<novns> небольшие косяки с локализацией, но это ерунда конечно
<develop7> пакет debian-keyring -- 31M. однако.
<novns> "этот драйвер необходим для 3d-пот"
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: 04 много.. =) я про 10.04.. флешку как делал? если правильно помню( де-жа-вю), то в той проге ( как она наз?) она же и форматит, потом уже создаёт образ
<develop7> а вот кстати. как там noveau в oneiric? для компиза его хватит?
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: у тебя по идее проблема с загрузочным сектором на флешке.. ну либо сам юсб-стик плохой, такое бывает
<SeaCaT> unetbootin
<SeaCaT> и что мне делать?
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: я бы сходил покурил.. потом бы почитал форум на предмет похожих проблем.
<SeaCaT> Блин. ЧТо то вопросы типа 'ААА!!НИчего не фурычит, памагите!! ЧТО ДЕЛАТЬ?"   не работают..
<develop7> seacat: все флешки так?
<SeaCaT> Подумаем моей логикой.... Бут секторо не записался? Как это проверить?
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: кстати советую роут до него прописать через локалку - будет ещё быстрее :)
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: у меня нетбайнет
<sig_wall> а ;)
<SeaCaT> у меня на данный момент всего одна - 4 гб
<sig_wall> а то мне что-то понравилось 11 мб\сек тянуть
<novns> нет, не годится 11.10
<rapidsp> не... больше 100к не хочет
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: форматни в фате. потом через юнетбутин сделай снова формат и загрузочный.. на сайте убунты написано всё верно как и что.. работало в своё время
<sig_wall> novns: try kubuntu
<novns> sig_wall, кубунту у меня на работе везде
<novns> и я кде не люблю
<novns> попробую без компиза
<User199[web]> !nick Slim
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick Slim'
<novns> меню всё так же тормозит
<User199[web]> Всем доброго времени суток!
<novns> и не с первоко клика срабатывает
<novns> *не с первого
<User505[web]> Добрый вечер! Помогите пожалуйста - обновил 11.04 до 11.10, все ок завелось. Решил сдуру потыркать разные сессия (Ubuntu и Ubuntu 2D) и после нажатия User Defined Session перестало пускать учетку - после ввода пароля мелькая темное окно и снова оказываюсь в мÐ
<User199[web]> Я хотел бы спросить, на счет установки ubuntu на старый ПК, при загрузке с CD он несколько секунд думает, а потом монитор перестает видеть подключение к видеокарте. Табличка двигается по экрану. Может нужно выставить другие настройки в биÐ
<baronos> мда
<develop7> а вот кстати. это ж убунта сейчас multiarch. получается, что я сейчас могу штатными средствами потихоньку заменить все пакеты на версии для x64?
<[Raiden]> в 64бит можно ставить 32бит пакеты - это единственный вариант про котоырй я могу ответить.
<JollyR0ger> ребята здрасте вам, кто нибудь уже смотрел 11.10?
<develop7> то есть поставить x64 ведро, загрузиться в него и переставлять i386 пакеты не выйдет?
<baronos> нет она с багами
<novns> кстати, как в юнити запускать второй экземпляр чего-либо?
<Sergey_IT> JollyR0ger, а если смотрел?
<develop7> средней кнопкой
<novns> ок
<novns> спасибо
<JollyR0ger> да собственно вопрос даже не в том глючная она или нет
<AndreX> develop7: может и можно
<novns> JollyR0ger, она невозможно гдчная
<JollyR0ger> если обновление делать, данные теряются?
<[Raiden]> JollyR0ger: нет
<develop7> не теряются
<JollyR0ger> не данные мои
<novns> она неработоспособная
<JollyR0ger> а конкретно настройки системы
<develop7> нет
<JollyR0ger> ну рано или поздно поправят, так что
<JollyR0ger> тоесть со всеми прогами у нее совместимость?
<Sergey_IT> JollyR0ger, ставь по-новой, надежнее
<novns> что значит со всеми?
<JollyR0ger> та запара у меня с иннетом будет
<[Raiden]> JollyR0ger: тоже нет. То что не сможет быть обновлено или будет ломать зависимости или иметь реп только для старой версии - будет отключено\удалено
<baronos> под каждую новую версию бубна новое по под нее строят
<novns> вот ещё глюк - переключение раскладки не всегда срабатывает
<JollyR0ger> незнаю как там в 1110, но в 1104 вызвало некий гемор настроить сетку
<[Raiden]> JollyR0ger: настройки сети останутся
<baronos> новс оно и в 04 у меня не срабатывало
<Sergey_IT> JollyR0ger, так настроил... и снова настроишь
<novns> JollyR0ger, делай бэкапы и проверяй
<JollyR0ger> ну вопрос бывалым: 1. есть ли смысл обновлять? 2. Когда в основном система начинает норм работать?
<baronos> сиди на 04
<Sergey_IT> JollyR0ger, спроси себя - что тебе нужно
<JollyR0ger> ну пока что сижу
<JollyR0ger> я хочю узнать чисто субьективное мнение
<novns> кстати, у ubuntu monospace жуткая кириллица
<baronos> смотря что ты будешь повмедневно делать
<baronos> повседневнно**
<JollyR0ger> нууу......
<JollyR0ger> пользоваться=)
<baronos>   вот в 04  тебя гном или юнити?
<[Raiden]> шот про 32бит в 64бит дистре http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1013/h_1318535366_3472581_6977b1507b.png
<JollyR0ger> юн
<baronos> ну ты привык и тебе нравиться юнити?
<JollyR0ger> ну а когда обычно они стабилизируют систему?
<JollyR0ger> гном на винду похож немного
<JollyR0ger> в виде некоторого разнобразия юн лучше
<JollyR0ger> но а так не принципиально
<[Raiden]> любой де немног опохож на винду.
<Sergey_IT>  JollyR0ger, месяца 2 подожди
<novns> надо ждать 20.04
<novns> к тому времени всё починят
<Sergey_IT> 12.04 будет последней... дальше капец
<JollyR0ger> в смысл?
<[Raiden]> novns: к тому времени будет какой-нить гном7 котоырй захотят с явы переписать на vala или дотнет и всё буде ткак обычно :)
<Sergey_IT> 21.12.2012 конец света
<Intrpt> Sergey_IT: т.е. если я перейду с 10.04 (сейчас сижу) на 12.04 и непойдёт, то в 13-ом году меня ждёт голый дебиан? =)
<artus> @voice dmay
<JollyR0ger> шерт, кто маткадом поьзуеться на убунте?
<novns> да просто все перейдём на андроид
<novns> и планшеты
<Sergey_IT> Intrpt, 13-ого года не будет
<dmay> не, войс это не серъезно как то...
<baronos> в 13 году будет астральная ос 1.0
<Intrpt> Sergey_IT: будет.. я уже проспал не один конец света.
<Sergey_IT> JollyR0ger, скикад есть
<novns> это всё придумал Черчильь в восемнадцатом году
<dmay> novns: предложи любому знакомому буху свести баланс на 10" планшете?
<[Raiden]> надеюсь нибиру прилетит после релиза 12.04
<[Raiden]> хехе
<artus> [Raiden], надеюсь до)
<[Raiden]> :)
<novns> dmay, пускай объединяет несколько планшетов в один большой
<novns> делов-то
<JollyR0ger> Sergey_IT: как по англ?
<novns> ну и скроллинг ещё никто не отменял
<novns> пускай надевает 3д-очки и смотрит на свои проводки в полном объёме
<dmay> а) скроллингу бухов ещё учить надо и б) нунафиг, я хотеть все данные сразу видеть
<novns> провОдки, не проводкИ
<JollyR0ger> Sergey_IT: какая название проги по английски пишеться?
<JollyR0ger> как*
<pahan> threshold
<dmay> кстати чокак, кто нить уже обновился? :3
<novns> я сейчас сижу на 11.10
<baronos> супер
<novns> уже выше всё сказал про неё
<JollyR0ger> сергей_ит подставляет=(
<Sergey_IT> JollyR0ger, scilab или иначе - и другие есть
<JollyR0ger> все таки хотелось бы маткад
<pahan> привет всем, чета начал комп притормаживать? типа подвисает на секунду и меньше. Как можно продиагностировать или понять в чем проблема?
<Sergey_IT> JollyR0ger, купи
<JollyR0ger> кого?
<JollyR0ger> маткад?
<JollyR0ger> Sergey_IT: как-то скилаб не внушительно весит
<dmay> дожили. у людей претензии к программам, что они мало весят...
<JollyR0ger> маткад повнушительней
<JollyR0ger> вызывает недоверие
<Sergey_IT> JollyR0ger, посмотри аналоги в линуксе
<JollyR0ger> Sergey_IT: на вайнHQ пишется что он вроде как должен работать
<Sergey_IT> JollyR0ger, так ты его купил?
<Intrpt> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/SMath_Studio
<pahan> отчего при использовании клавы и мышки может система подвисать??
<JollyR0ger> Sergey_IT: пиратка)
<artus> @kick JollyR0ger вот нефиг тут про пиратки расказывать
<JollyR0ger> не ну спокойно
<JollyR0ger> я ведь ниче не агитирую
<JollyR0ger> просто дальше установки дело не заходит
<JollyR0ger> прям в начале ошибку дает
<artus> ты пытаешся поставить ворованый софт и еще что то хочеш? тема закрыта
<novns> gnome-shell не работает вообще, какие-то проблемы с драйверами
<artus> и да, тубу как минимум на канал вайна
<JollyR0ger> ну так я ведь в целях ознакомления
<dmay> JollyR0ger: в начале установки __пиратки__ ?
<novns> классический гном работает плохо
<dmay> я за перманентный бан
<Intrpt> JollyR0ger:  см выше линк на аналог в линукс. Либо сам выбери. http://bit.ly/qZk8x9
<artus> я чет не помню  дебок в матлаба
<novns> если его можнот так назвать, вообще
<baronos> хех. мне отдыхающие руку на палке чесалку подарили, мол чтоб не напрягаться)
<JollyR0ger> напротив маткада в таблице пусто=(
<Intrpt> да? плохо смотришь.
<JollyR0ger> oz gjcvjnh. tot
<novns> при открытии любого окна сначала рисуется глобальное меню, потом пропадает и появляется несколько раз
<JollyR0ger> щя посмотрю еще
<Sergey_IT> baronos, лучше бубен
<JollyR0ger> оп не правильно понял таблицу
<novns> спестя какое-то время наконец-то показывается окно, но без меню
<novns> а потом уже и меню проявляется
<Intrpt> JollyR0ger:  угу, там аналог выше.. как вариант попробуй.
<novns> не, это несерьёзно
<novns> это альфа-версия
<JollyR0ger> SMáth Stúdio вроде не плохо выглядит
<Sergey_IT>  JollyR0ger, пробовал писать на скилабе - медленно работает - юзаю С++(QT) и GSL
<baronos> SergeyIT: зато анапа написанно, я бы сам не за чтоб не купил)
<SeaCaT> Yfhjl? re
<SeaCaT> Sorry. how can i change my language to russian in Ubuntu?
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: =)))
<SeaCaT> 4ero TbI cMeeLLIc9?
<novns> no way
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT, найди настройки клавиатуры и там настрой
<SeaCaT> why?
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: в преференсис есть клавиатура.. там меняется
<artus> SeaCaT, setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru &
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: бинд клавиш раскладки там же
<artus> и заканчивай этот недотранслит
<novns> SeaCaT, to change language put 2c coin in unity launcher
<Sergey_IT> artus, а в 11.10 сработает?
<baronos> language набери ьаи в юнити
<artus> Sergey_IT, да ему пофиг в принципе )
<Intrpt> он вроде 10.04 ставил
<baronos> и добавь русс
<SeaCaT> 7.10
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: а смысл такую архаику ставить?
<SeaCaT> just to look
<SeaCaT> and lulz
<SeaCaT> odesn't installed, running from liveCD
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT, это ты зря - там нечего смотреть
<baronos> update-manager  и на 8.04
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: неправильный подход.. убунта сейчас совсем не та, что в 7.10.. если она уже и не та, что на 10.х =(
<novns> у меня есть фирменный компакт с редхатом 4-й версии
<SeaCaT> so, i've added russian. how can I switch to it?
<novns> может попробовтаь на него перейти?
<baronos> у меня ред хат8
<novns> федора не считается
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: damit.. там же есть настройка.. ты же анг знаешь, читай там менюшки
<baronos> у меня сетевую не определил и я не смог обговить((
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual
<Sergey_IT> baronos, куда н вставить?
<baronos> ой
<baronos> обновить**
<Sergey_IT> а после в интерснее было бы )
<baronos> хехе)
<JollyR0ger> черт ну и как его установить?
<Intrpt> JollyR0ger: аналог маткада? убунтуфорумс погугли, как вариант.. на офф сайте наверняка есть ман.
<baronos> все установки получаться утром
<JollyR0ger> SMáth Stúdio нашел архив
<JollyR0ger> но чето ка-то ниче не выхдит
<JollyR0ger> о*
<SeaCaT> aggrhh. How to SWITCH? not add, switch mean SHITCH ))
<Intrpt> JollyR0ger:  http://ru.smath.info/forum/ тут был? там вроде как много инфо
<artus> SeaCaT, я же выше сказал чего пульнуть в консольку
<JollyR0ger> http://ru.smath.info/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=562
<JollyR0ger> если точнее
<JollyR0ger> *tar.gz чо с ним делать?
<Intrpt> разархивировать, как вариант?
<baronos> seacat: обновляй сразу дальше ос
<JollyR0ger> ну там вроде бы версия для винды
<Intrpt> JollyR0ger: это читал? "для работы программы необходима установка последнего доступного дистрибутива Mono!"
<JollyR0ger> читалъ
<JollyR0ger> вроде бы у меня установлено
<SeaCaT> ok, so how to run console?
<JollyR0ger> через вайнтрик ставил, стоит
<SeaCaT> Sorry again...T_T
<Intrpt> JollyR0ger: проще прошерстить интернет, чем тут спрашивать по таким вопросам.
<JollyR0ger> консоль не хочет
<JollyR0ger> Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<SeaCaT> ДААА
<JollyR0ger> чтобы эт хначило?
<JollyR0ger> з*
<artus> хее
<SeaCaT> Я прямо таке чувствую? как артас нехотя убрал свой банхаммер))
<artus> секет, харош обзыватцо)
<victor0000> JollyR0ger: кто там программа?
<JollyR0ger> victor0000: не понял вопроса)
<victor0000> JollyR0ger: тоже не понял вывод ошибка))
<JollyR0ger> блин а счастье было так близко
<SeaCaT> Народ? проблема в силе/ комп не цепляет юсб? повторно все сделал по инструкции,
<artus> SeaCaT, смени комп и начни все сначала )
<SeaCaT> а где точка в русской раскладкеО_О
<SeaCaT> БЫла юы возможность - с удовольствием, но у меня компу 8-10 лет. что как бы намекает, что я - нищеброд ;)
<victor0000> SeaCaT: место "/"
<artus> SeaCaT, ну тогда тебе ничего не светит)
<SeaCaT> FFFFUUUUUU
<SeaCaT> Придется завтра братишку пинать? чтобы ДВД покупал((
<SeaCaT> Ubuntu Studio 11.04 или 11.10?
<baronos> эбюж  юк юдж.ю таид
<baronos> ой простите тел в кармане был(
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: Инет дорогой?
<SeaCaT> В принципе не так уж, но у вас дешевле
<artus> хее, дешевле у нас)
<SeaCaT> Народ? а как звук настраивать. где это?
<pahan> как включит куб компиза?
<Intrpt> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/ по последним двум вопросам.. полно тем.
<Intrpt> для куба ccsm
<JollyR0ger> pahan: зачем тебе куб?Оо
<Intrpt> http://bit.ly/qKwgOo вот про куб
<pahan> JollyR0ger, увидеть его хочу
<JollyR0ger> та на ютубе введи и посмотри
<pahan> Intrpt, спасибо
<Intrpt> pahan: да не за что, но скилл поиска нужной инфо подкачай.. пригодится.
<JollyR0ger> не могу найти норм установку=(((
<victor0000> JollyR0ger: какая?
<JollyR0ger> Smath LAb
<JollyR0ger> BoogeyMan
<JollyR0ger> упс не туда
<SeaCaT> Блин? все равно не могу вкурить? как перекинуть порты на карте((
<SeaCaT> Звуковой)
<victor0000> JollyR0ger: не понял, сайт студию
<JollyR0ger> там не лаб а студио, перепутал
<JollyR0ger> http://ru.smath.info/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=72
<victor0000> SeaCaT: терминал alsamixer
<SeaCaT> Народ? проблема? не могу зайти в свой хард http://goo.gl/br2ND
<SeaCaT> negjcnm? yj? rfr pfgecnbnm nthvbyfk&
<SeaCaT> НИчего.
<victor0000> SeaCaT: ок
<artus> ну учитывая что у тя 7я бубунта, она в стоке и не знает про нтфс)
<SeaCaT> Как запустить терминал? и , Да. раньше то он заходил. я помню...
<SeaCaT> Народ?
<SeaCaT> ну вы жобрые
<SeaCaT> *добрые
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: ну хоть 15мин прочти хелп.. уж про терминал там должно быть.
<victor0000> SeaCaT: давай терминал sudo fdisk -lu вводиш и пароль, копипаст текст
<Intrpt> http://bit.ly/ptvySS вот про терминал.. 35сек на поиск.
<Sergey_IT>  Intrpt, шаман )
<SeaCaT> Пойду ка я остедова? И так всех уже достал, Всем спасибо за помощь.
<victor0000> JollyR0ger: зачем калкулятор, лучше терминал пиши echo $[2*2] вводиш скока будет?
<Intrpt> о, вспомнил проблему.. у жены вин7 не видит мой комп по сети. я её вижу.. она иногда тоже. без какой-либо закономерности.
<Intrpt> в чём может быть причина? ну на вскидку если?
<dmay> 7ка не признаёт древние устаревшие версии смб, дааа :3
<victor0000> Intrpt: можно фтп
<Intrpt> ещё версии? =) у меня 10.04
<[Raiden]> это решается как-то погуглите.
<Intrpt> да гуглил.. обычно гуглю, до вопросов на канале..
<[Raiden]> самба можт работат ьс вин7 как-то
<Intrpt> о, самба.. спасибо за зацепку.
<victor0000> Intrpt: smbtree -N
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=66980.15 -  эту тему например посмотрите или туда отпишитесь
<Intrpt> victor0000: http://paste.ubuntu.com/707579/
<Intrpt> аха.. а у неё на хоум сеть.. такс.. ок, тогда я дальше на форум.. спасибо.
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: я это буду делать один, без неё. =)) зачем вы? Но спс за линк.
<[Raiden]> Я не понял всю фразу ) пд )
<[Raiden]> зачем я то?
<[Raiden]> что?
<Intrpt> =))) на Вы.
<[Raiden]> а..
<Intrpt> теперь фраза должна стать понятной
<victor0000> Intrpt: ok
<[Raiden]> незнаю, бывает вырывается.
<Intrpt> женатый не значит старый =) тем более на Вы уважительно к псевдо-нубу в линукс.. странно.. (сорри за оффтоп) Ушёл читать.
<victor0000> Intrpt: Война потом линукс)))
<shenmue> уже на гугол вио вопросы по ацелотику
<shenmue> надо хоть на юнити посмотреть. а то спрашивают а отвечать нечем.
<[Raiden]> У меня в виртуалке есть
<shenmue> хитёр =)
<shenmue> подул и решил подождать лтс. благо не долго
<shenmue> подумал* оО =)
<Intrpt> всем удачи. офф
<[Raiden]> shenmue: сделай бекап если куда , да попробуй. Надо же как-то развлекаться
<[Raiden]> и вдруг понравится )
<shenmue> да зачем эта погоня за обновами?
<shenmue> поставил мяту. полирнул под себя. всё. знаю что приду включю и будет работать
<[Raiden]> У меня все версии убунты работали начинаяс 7.04
<shenmue> ну мня жутко не нря что гном потерял свою главную фишку. это аплеты
<[Raiden]> он их не потерял. В фаллбэк есть все  апплеты котоыре поставлялись с гном2 , в ГШ - ест ьапплеты расширения, типа погоды, нагрузки на проц и т.д.
<[Raiden]> хотя фаллбэк конечно пострашней чем г2
<shenmue> вроде как в интерфейсе была свобода выбора а теперь какая то байда слева. у меня слева панель оперы и там место уже занято лет так пять уже
<[Raiden]> а.. ты про юнити
<shenmue> да и гном три
<[Raiden]> там есть интидкаторы, некотоыре доставляются отдельно, не совсем апплеты , но и не совсем трей
<[Raiden]> а вот док прилепленный слева это да, на любителя...
<[Raiden]> мне тоже не нравится.
<[Raiden]> я от всего этого ушел на кде, но советовать не буду, я был кде юзером и раньше... Всем может не пойдет )
<[Raiden]> хотя я вижу некоторый потенциал и в ГШ и в юнити, в ГШ пожалуй чуть больше - если юзеры будт активней писать и раздавать расширения.
<shenmue> комп не очень. в гноме видео тормозит 720p . ес-но компиз и няшки есть. они же удобны.
<[Raiden]> а видео какое?
<[Raiden]> видокарта
<shenmue> nv 7600 gs 256mb
<[Raiden]> ясно. Комп значит времен п4
<[Raiden]> +-
<shenmue> он и стоит
<shenmue> 2002 год
<[Raiden]> Могу пожелать только избавиться при случае.
<shenmue> в тебе говорит зависть
<[Raiden]> сча лоу компы шустрее на столько что заметно на глаз
<shenmue> а я вижу качество. работает отлично. материнка не вздулась. бэдблоков нет.
<[Raiden]> Не, у меня был похожий, только на атлоне. Какая уж тут зависть )
<[Raiden]> железо может и качественное ,он может так и 10 лет прожить, может даже повезло и твердотельыне кондеры попались.
<[Raiden]> или даже 20+ лет
<[Raiden]> но смысла в этом не много
<[Raiden]> Не только софт меняется, но и данные. то же хд видео фактически уже везде и т.д.
<shenmue> может оно и везде тока не у всех есть дома широкоформатные телеки со звком 5.1 да и не скоро будут
<[Raiden]> ну короче я понял что у тебя за железо, с таким реально смысла обновляться постоянно не много. Или надо переезжать на хфце\лхде
<shenmue> меня и гномко радует =) красиво и няшно. скрины я показывал. а тормоза в убунту всегда можно убрать с помощью гугла =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну ясно.
<[Raiden]> Сиди тогда на текущем жистре пока устраивает, а позже может гном3 фаллбэк подпилят немного, чот бы менее страшный был или кто-нить форк гнома2 соберет на ппа.
<[Raiden]> и будет счастье
<[Raiden]> д*
<shenmue> кстати на мятном форуме большинство хотят гном три. а юнити мне кажется канониклы сами не протолкнут.
<shenmue> чот не заметил других дистров основаных на убунту с юнити
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<only_you> всем привет. при попытке загрузится с флешки, мне выдает - Boot error. на флешку записывал образ  11.10 unetbootin'ом и стандартной софтиной. помогите =)
<[Raiden]> ох
<[Raiden]> а имидж проверял?
<[Raiden]> а товсякое бывает.
<[Raiden]> и ещё, у тебя линукс на компе куда производится устанвока есть уже?
<[Raiden]> если да -читай как ставиться с груба или обновлением
<[Raiden]> ГШ пощупал в соседней сессии http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1014/h_1318549408_6346732_c5a74c26b8.png
<only_you> проверял, мд5 совпадает
<only_you> есть бубунта 11.04 стоит
<[Raiden]> only_you: sudo do-release-upgrade и всё
<[Raiden]> либо жди пока кто-нить проснется, с этими флэшками всегда какие-нить траблы и я в этом не варю
<only_you> ос
<only_you> ок, спс)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-14
<VEvgeniyV> привет всем
<VEvgeniyV> есть вопрос по pptpd
<VEvgeniyV> после внимательного рассмотрения логов выяснил, что нормально не проходил callback CBCP у виндоус клиентов. Знает кто как это лечится?
<AlbertR|alt> всем привет
<sharikoff> VEvgeniyV: логи покажи
<Karantin> Подскажите, можно ли сделать верхний левый угол в 11.10, аналогично 11.04? чтобы в уголке была  кнопка вызывающая dashboard, а панель управления окном начиналась после панели юнити?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну что, кто уже словил глюки оцелота?
<VEvgeniyV> http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/109293
<VEvgeniyV> и еще я не понял про rcvd [LCP Ident id=0x2 magic=0x48726ba "MSRASV5.10"]
<sharikoff> мс рас это виндовый впн
<sharikoff> у тя клиентили сервер?
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Umren> yo
<sharikoff> VEvgeniyV: у тя клиент или сервер?
<VEvgeniyV> сервер
<VEvgeniyV> клиент винда
<sharikoff> сервер поптоп?
<sharikoff> давай кнфиги смотреть
<VEvgeniyV> линуксовые клиенты не трясут колбак, потому и работают
<VEvgeniyV> а виндовые трясут
<VEvgeniyV> сервер поптоп
<sharikoff> я че то не понял
<sharikoff> какой калбек те там нужен?
<sharikoff> тебе надо выпускать в нет? или с нета на работу ходить?
<VEvgeniyV> есть сервак на линуксе  с pptpd, к нему цепляются несколько челов часть линуксы, часть с винды
<sharikoff> так
<VEvgeniyV> лог подключения винды кинул
<VEvgeniyV> у линукса все хорошо
<sharikoff> лог сервера кинь
<VEvgeniyV> так это и был с сервера
<sharikoff> VEvgeniyV лог подключения винды кинул
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> ты конфиги то покажешь?
<VEvgeniyV> да, это лог с сервака с подключением винды
<VEvgeniyV> да сейчас
<sharikoff>  /etc/pptp.conf
<sharikoff>  /etc/options.pptp
<sharikoff> шифрование пробовал грохать на винде?
<Umren> чо как кому 11.10 ?
<VEvgeniyV> http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/109302
<VEvgeniyV> тут шифрования уже нет
<VEvgeniyV> лог +/- такой же
<sharikoff> ты не понял
<sharikoff> в винде шифрование
<sharikoff> в настройках соединения
<sharikoff> убираешь и пробуешь
<VEvgeniyV> стоит что можно и без шифрования
<sharikoff> если подключается то косяк в алгоритме шифрования
<VEvgeniyV> ша сделаю лог без шифрования
<sharikoff> и дебаг убери хрен проссышь чо там
<VEvgeniyV> http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/109303
<sharikoff> 1723 и gre открыто?
<VEvgeniyV> да, линукс-клиенты то работают
<jlewka> всем привет
<jlewka> дайте кто нить ссылку на код perl выполненый в форме картинки)
<sharikoff> VEvgeniyV: попробуй с таким конфигом
<sharikoff> http://redhat-club.org/2011/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0-vpn-%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0-pptp
<sharikoff> у меня на циске сделано 1721 =) ваще проблемов нету
<djanik> народ как пересылать сообщения между пользователями в ubuntu ?
<sharikoff> talk
<djanik> оке
<VEvgeniyV> http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/109304
<VEvgeniyV> не работает :(
<sharikoff> http://redhat-club.org/2011/%D0%BD%D0%B0%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B9%D0%BA%D0%B0-vpn-%D1%81%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B2%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%B0-pptp
<sharikoff> опс
<sharikoff> сорри
<sharikoff> ms-dns xxx # [don't know how to print value]#011#011# (from /etc/ppp/options.pptpd)
<sharikoff> ты так и запостил с крестами?
<sharikoff> set accmap ffffffff
<sharikoff> это в ppp.conf
<sharikoff> и еще
<sharikoff> тот конфиг пиши ручками или в mcedit иначе туда лишние символы попадают нечитаемые
<sharikoff> nologfd#011#011#
<sharikoff> #011#011# -это лишнее
<sharikoff> netstat -nlp|grep 1723
<OnkelTem> Привет
<sharikoff> дароф
<OnkelTem> После установки 11.04 у меня тормозит переключатель рабочих мест. Раньше столы быстро сменялись, а сейчас какая-то пауза. В CompizConfig в Wall играюсь с разными сеттингами, но даже если убрать все эффекты - всё равно задержка есть
<OnkelTem> То есть раньше у меня был эффект Slide, а во время переключения превьюх столов не было (они мне не нужны), а была просто полоса с прямоугольниками, символизирующими столы.
<OnkelTem> и Slide работал мгновенно
<OnkelTem> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/799814 - они его сломали оказывается
<Umren> :D
<OnkelTem> Не могу Куб рабочего стола нормально включить - сразу вырубаются вообще все плагины компиза
<sharikoff> да компиз не нужен
<sharikoff> чесно говоря
<sharikoff> это лишняя трата ресурсов и абсолютно бесполезная хрень
<sharikoff> это не официальное мнение
<sharikoff> это мое имхо
<amarovita> Правда, Юнити без компиза не работает, но это детали
<kyshtynbai> Но разумное.Компиз не нужен).
<kyshtynbai> Юнити тоже не нужен ))).
<sharikoff> есть вроде 2 д
<sharikoff> он на виртуалке у меня завелся
<OnkelTem> А компиз разве можно отрубить?
<OnkelTem> ну, то есть я понимаю, что лет 5-6 назад все пытались его включить
<OnkelTem> но наигравшись и правда хочется иногда отклюить
<sharikoff> http://cl.ly/AuoR - верх дизайнерского мастерства разрабов убунты
<sharikoff> слизали даже не думая
<sharikoff> маладцы
<tapakaH> прет всем
<tapakaH> вопрос
<vvvishnevskiy> sharikoff, да уже давно... в кедах такая же организация
<tapakaH> убунта 10.04.3 и аппаратный райд 1
<[Raiden]> Я использовал компиз, сча использую квин с массой эффектов. Обойтись без этого конечно можно, но смысла не вижу.
<[Raiden]> )
<tapakaH> ?
<tapakaH> ну
<tapakaH> никто не сталкивался?
<[Raiden]> tapakaH: нет
<tapakaH> просто я думаю сделать программный райд
<tapakaH> а начальство говорит аппаратный ставь
<sharikoff> аппаратный хуже
<sharikoff> контроллер помрет и надо искать тако же
<[Raiden]> Если начальство говорит и оплачивает, то в чем проблема?
<sharikoff> чтоб что то восстановить
<sharikoff> но есть конечно дорогие решения
<sharikoff> там аппаратный круче
<tapakaH> не-старенькая мамка
<tapakaH> асус п4п800 е делюкс
<sharikoff> у меня сделано так
<[Raiden]> Это не аппаратный
<sharikoff> есть система хранения данных которая подцеплена через искази к серваку
<sharikoff> сервак  -хост
<sharikoff> на нем виртуалки которые физически хранятся на схд
<sharikoff> как то так
<sharikoff> =))
<tapakaH> ипать это видеонаблюдение
<sharikoff> =))
<sharikoff> да да
<sharikoff> вкурсе
<tapakaH> ща организую значит програмный-скажу что мужики сказали что это гавно а не аппаратный рейд и что если накроется то аля-улю гони гусей
<sharikoff> именно
<tapakaH> просто проде сделал райд-поставил убунту
<tapakaH> а гпартед с разделами ничо не дает делать
<sharikoff> особенно lsi контроллеры дешевые
<maybe> Привет русскоязычные человкеи
<sharikoff> этим страдают
<sharikoff> дарова
<maybe> народ трабла
<tapakaH> не хфс создать под медиа ни хому добавить
<maybe> я как бэ новичек в юзерстве Ubuntu
<tapakaH> да еще грит несмонтировану у тя парень разделы
<tapakaH> все
<maybe> вопрос
<maybe> скачал HPLIP ***.run хотел поставить, после sh hplip-3.11.10.run создал folder далее error
<sharikoff> tapakaH: а как они узнают какой рейд?
<maybe> такая вот фигня
<sharikoff> maybe: эррор и еще что то?
<maybe> сек
<sharikoff> или просто эррор и все?
<sharikoff> не сюда
<sharikoff> а на paste.pro
<[Raiden]> maybe: было какое-то оснвоание для установки хплип не из репов?
<[Raiden]> основание
<brutalsonic> Всем привет. Кто то ставил себе ubuntu 11.10? Как впечатления?
<maybe> чёт непонял
<maybe> про paste.pro
<[Raiden]> впечатления юзера кде принимаете?
<maybe> ребят я новичек
<sharikoff> maybe: длинные выводы команд а так же логи ошибки больше 3 строк постить на пасте про а сюда давать ссылку
<maybe> http://paste.pro/5133453
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install hplip не вариант? именно эта версия нужна?
<SergeyIT> maybe, ха )
<Windsong> Всем привет. Знает кто почему новая версия дистрибутива на Двд весит всего 1.5гб7
<sharikoff> maybe: не совпадает контрольная сумма
<sharikoff> скачай еще раз и из другого места
<maybe> просьба неисдеваться )
<brutalsonic> Да = ) У меня есть вопрос, у меня видеокарта ATI и Ubuntu 11.10 версия x64. Хочу поставить Catalyst 11.9, для этого требуется обычно ia32-libs, но в весрии 11.10 используется Multiarch. Стоит ли ставить ia32-libs для установки каталиста?
<[Raiden]> maybe: на самом деле позывы поиздеваться уже есть. Т.к. ты уже 2 вопроса проигнорил
<Thewerewolf> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<maybe> ща ща
<maybe> по поводу apt-get hplip
<maybe> на сайте hp сказали что именно эта версия
<maybe> втрой вопрос невижу
<Windsong> Ребят. подсткажите почему дистрибутив весит не привычне 4 с мелшочью гигабайта а всего 1.5
<[Raiden]> ну тогда перекачивай
<sharikoff> пиратка
<maybe> хм
<maybe> спасибо
<|rapidsp|> говорят так и должно
<[Raiden]> Windsong: фиг знает
<Windsong> Raiden, просто не могу понять что они выкинули на 3 гектара
<[Raiden]> Windsong: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes#Revised_DVD_content
<[Raiden]> Тоже незнаю зачем. Была бы моя воля, я бы сдела другой инсталятор и двд версия была бы главной.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и забитой под завязву
<Windsong> Спс за ссыль щас почитаю
<[Raiden]> к
<Windsong> Там написанно, что они делали меньшге по просьбам комьнити. Что за чушь
<[Raiden]> наверное что бы разворачивать на дешевые флэшки можно было.
<[Raiden]> хотя реально чушь
<Windsong> Щас 8 гектар 10 баксов стоят, куда дешевле то
<[Raiden]> ну, в зимбабве 10 баксов возможно стоят несколько миллионов местных денег
<[Raiden]> хотя ты прав конечно )
<sharikoff> 2 эшелона еды
<[Raiden]> это я так пошутил
<sharikoff> за 10 баксов можно взять
<Windsong> Нет у них денолминация в 2009 годук прошла. Щас там нормальная валюта и курс.
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Windsong> =)
<Windsong> Вот блин западло этож пол болванки пустой останентся
<Es6> Ох.. форум читать так трудно, одни слезы про юнити, дык чего можно обновляться или подождать?
<Windsong> Лучше не станет =)
<[Raiden]> Windsong: пиши сд версию. Или ваще купи себе рвшку 3 дюймовую и закатай туда...
<[Raiden]> !miniiso
<ubuntuhelp> Образ Minimal CD очень небольшой по размеру. Большинство пакетов выкачивается из интернета при установке. Это позволяет Вам выбрать только те пакеты, которые Вам нужны. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Es6> а мануальчик еще ни кто не накатал по грамотному обновлению?
<[Raiden]> Es6: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Windsong> 25-40 метров шик
<[Raiden]> Es6: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_11.04
<Es6> [Raiden]: Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<[Raiden]> Es6: -d ключик добавь
<Es6> а что будет то?
<[Raiden]> Es6: должно начать обновляться
<Es6> да я уже прочил ман
<Es6> [Raiden]: хотельсь бы услышать от тех кто обновился как оно
<[Raiden]> Мне нормально, но уменя установлено только кде и гном-шелл
<VEvgeniyV> http://pastebin.mozilla-russia.org/109305
<Thewerewolf> народ, стоит 11.10 , установил гном шелл, как теперь юнити отрубить то, ничего не изменилось
<[Raiden]> логаут сделай, и тыркни там на шестренку
<[Raiden]> ну и выбери гном
<VEvgeniyV> sharikoff: сделал все как ты сказал
<VEvgeniyV> лог выложил
<VEvgeniyV> #011 - не убираются
<Thewerewolf> 2D чем нибудь от обычной юнити отличается?
<VEvgeniyV> в днс стоит ip адрес верный, все перерпроверил
<VEvgeniyV> перебил ручками на всякий случай
<[Raiden]> Thewerewolf: только анимациями и тем что это другая программа не требующая 3д
<SergeyIT> Es6, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=170381.0;viewresults и делай выводы
<[Raiden]> ...написанная на qt
<Es6> [Raiden]: я правильно понимаю, что если обновлять то надо покопаться потом с файлами lock & shm?
<[Raiden]> Es6: Я не делал
<Es6> SergeyIT: угу, хорошая статистика, наверно все работает
<VEvgeniyV> люди, кто-нибудь в pptpd понимает? который день бьюсь. не могу запустить pptpd, так чтоб с винды тоже работало
<[Raiden]> Es6: думаю надо только если какие-то кастомные настройки аппармор есть
<academ> Всем привет :-)
<VEvgeniyV> Привет
<academ> Тут сегодня жарко ? :-)
<Es6> [Raiden]: я не знаю даже что это такое :-)
<[Raiden]> VEvgeniyV: я могу только в гугл послать. Уврен что это далеко не уникальный вопрос.
<VEvgeniyV> academ:в pptpd разбираешься?
<academ> Поставил 11,10 выхватил проблему, нужно пользователя добавить в группу ВиртуалБокс, а редактора груп то и нету, чего делать ?
<VEvgeniyV> да и через usermod тоже не работает
<VEvgeniyV>  [Raiden]: а в гугле я уже был много раз, спс
<User105[web]> кроме Unity Ни одна из оболочек не запускается
<User105[web]> система опять через юнити входит
<VEvgeniyV> User105[web]: не правда
<VEvgeniyV> консоль там еще есть )
<User105[web]> я перепроверил, разлогинился
<[Raiden]> academ: впиши юзера в нужную группу в этих двух файлах /etc/group /etc/gshadow , потом надо делать релогин.
<User105[web]> выбрал gnome classic, система вошла через юнити, установлен гном шелл, его вообще в списке нет
<[Raiden]> разделение - запятая, если там уже ест ьдругие юзеры
<[Raiden]> User105[web]: гномшелл = сессия gnome
<User105[web]> да это даже не суть, не входит через остальное и все)
<User105[web]> как от юнити убежать?
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<Umren> никак, страдай
<[Raiden]> у меня работают
<Umren> точнее наслаждайся)
<Umren> чем тебя юнити не устраивает? все тут ок
<[Raiden]> User105[web]: используй пока юнити, напиши на форум
<Umren> единственное тока, когда на кнопку жмешь приложения не сворачиваются
<Umren> на панели
<User105[web]> программы сворачиваются не понятно куда, шиш найдешь потом
<academ> Raiden СПС
<Umren> User105[web], справа панель
<Umren> тьфу слева
<Umren> со значками
<User105[web]> хотел lampp установить, php поучить и тут не получилось записать
<Umren> еще есть такое сочитание клавиш alt tab
<User105[web]> исчезают оттуда, предлагает запустить заного
<User105[web]> да когда в трей свернуты
<User105[web]> вот что накаляет
<LostCodder> гном типо привычнее)
<Umren> что у тебя не получилось с php?
<Umren> темболее как не юнити тебе поможет с php
<[Raiden]> User105[web]: sudo apt-get install tasksel ; sudo tasksel - выбери там LAMP Server и дави ок.
<User105[web]> не работает...apache вроде установился, на тест-страницы  никак не реагирует, у меня х64
<Umren> User105[web], а причем тут юнити?
<User105[web]> ни при чем, не удобно после "пуска"
<LostCodder> винду можно поставить например
<Umren> не удобно.. ппц ты забавный
<Umren> конечно не удобно, это другая среда
<Umren> а еще линукс не удобный после винды
<[Raiden]> мне хочется всех послать в кде,уж простите.
<Umren> потому что другой
<chapt> xfce  же еще есть )
<User105[web]> ну а что вы говорите, когда после своей машины садитесь в машину друга - "неудобно", вот и у меня так
<Umren> привыкай
<User105[web]> привыкаю, пока не все устраивает
<Umren> а не беги назад
<LostCodder> Umren, толераст!
<[Raiden]> Привыкание к юнити вариант, но не единственный.
<Umren> я вот сеня поставил 11.10 с юнити, уже привыкнул, до этого не юзал
<Umren> пара вещей еще осталось уладить и будет нормально
<User105[web]> а если уже ламп установлен, ничего не запортачу последней командой?
<User105[web]> sudo tasksel
<[Raiden]> нет
<User105[web]> sudo tasksel lamp
<[Raiden]> можешь не делать если установлено
<[Raiden]> это просто ставит апач+ мусор
<[Raiden]> мусклю с пхп наверн.
<User105[web]> О_о, заработало)
<User105[web]> что нибудь типа Dreamweaver'a есть тут?
<[Raiden]> да чего-то было nvu и что-то ещё
<Umren> User105[web], нет
<[Raiden]> может сча ещё подскажут
<chapt> http://distrowatch.com/images/cgfjoewdlbc/xubuntu.png на мой взгляд очень приятна, док еще доставить и вообще норм будет и без всяких извратов
<Umren> это 11.10 ?
<chapt> угу
<Umren> да, ничо
<chapt> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=xubuntu
<Umren> так это бета
<Umren> релиза не было еще?
<chapt> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<chapt> был
<Umren> там глобал меню есть?
<[Raiden]> релиз был вчера
<[Raiden]> в хфце нет
<User105[web]> кстати, нормально, что при разговоре в скайпе , когда не трогаешь клавиши, отключается моник и врубается ввод пароля?
<Umren> в винде вобще то такое тоже есть
<chapt> [Raiden] на хубунту орге написано что был релиз
<Umren> или ты первый раз за компом?
<[Raiden]> chapt: да, я же написал что вчера
<Umren> User105[web], настройки/экран
<Umren> chapt, там есть глобал меню?
<chapt> сегодня вечерком пощупаю что там и как
<chapt> кажется нету
<Umren> плохо, а то оно мне начало нравится
<Umren> правда оно лет 15 как на маке уже было :D
<[Raiden]> я бы предпочел другой вариант, просто скрытие меню и показ по хоткею. Постоянно они не нунжны, в том числе и на панели.
<Umren> кому как, есть не просит
<[Raiden]> у кого как. У вас не просит, а у нас занимает место на панели.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> в общем тяжко тут жить с разными ифейсами...
<chapt> [Raiden]: я думал ты кеды юзаешь
<Umren> так
<Umren> поставил опробовать гнум шелл 3.2
<Umren> для тех кто в танке и у кого там чо не получается - ставишь gnome-shell при загрузке выбираешь "gnome" и все
<[Raiden]> chapt: да, юзаю. Но в курсе что в других де происходит. Как раз поэтому и юзаю.
<[Raiden]> невольно рекламлю иногда ) Хотя понимаю тоже что всем не понравится.
<Umren> хм
<Umren> гном шелл мне нравится
<Umren> сразу причем )
<chapt> [Raiden]: кстати можешь сказать ЧЯДНТ, ставил 10.10 кубунту на ноут: core 2 duo T7250 с 2 гигами оперы и 8500 GT видяхой эта зараза жутко тормозила (все настройки по умолчанию, только дрова на видяху воткнул) как на такой работать то можно
<Umren> никакого мусора на экране, очень круто
<chapt> убунта с гномом на этом же ноуте просто летает, даже оффтоп 7-й не тормозит, но кубунта (
<[Raiden]> chapt: оно тяжелое. Последние версии получше и кое-чт оотключить можно, но всервно тяжелей чем гном или хфце. квин ещё был тормозной
<Umren> правда дропбокс в непонятном месте в гном шелле
<[Raiden]> сча его переписали
<[Raiden]> chapt: на ноут я бы наверн ое тоже хфце поставил бы. или гномшелл
<chapt> [Raiden]:  просто некоторые приложения кедовские kcalk, yaquake, krusader  мне нравятся гораздо больше чем их аналоги в гноме, но из за них устанавливать еще кучу библиотек не хотелось
<chapt> но сами кеды тяжелые до жутиков, зачем такие делать
<[Raiden]> chapt: Я не вижу в этом криминала. По мне - лавное одинаковую тму найти. Сколько будет доставлено библиотек - не важно. Они достаточно маленькие.
<[Raiden]> Я думаю если поствит ьфулл хфце ,целиком гном, целиком кде и твой крузейдер сверху  -весит ьбудет меньше чем вин7
<chapt> ну я сейчас как раз гном классик и юзаю (10.10) с доставленными либами kde
<chapt> убил гномовский калькулятор, чем думали разрабы когда его писали непонятно, им же пользоваться невозможно
<sharikoff> уфф.. чуть не испугался..http://itmages.ru/image/view/303197/54916b47
<[artus]> sharikoff, q
<sharikoff> [artus]: q
<AndreX> всем привет
<sharikoff> [artus]: на работе прикинь.. в пятницу вечером такая фишка.. чуть кондратий не треснул
<[Raiden]> chapt: да, некотоыре софтины на гтк удивляют своим ифейсом и функционалом )
<[artus]> )))
<Umren> то что вырезали яву из репозитория это печаль конечно
<chapt> [Raiden]:  я бы даже сказал их полной неюзабельностью )
<[Raiden]> chapt: поэтому отсчитывая либы или мегабайты рам будет неудобно. Стремясь юзать тулкит будешь всегда терять в выборе.
<[Raiden]> один тулкит*
<[Raiden]> я в кедах как минимум использую пиджин и гимп на гтк
<[Raiden]> с 2гб рам и процем на базе коре2 или лучше... Беспокоиться  об этом смысла нет. Разынй тулкит только в выборе тем оформления ограничивает. Таков уж линукс
<chapt> ну у меня на работе 1 гб рам стоит, но я себя только гтк и не ограничиваю
<[Raiden]> кажется я увлекся болтовней
<[Raiden]> chapt: ок )
<|rapidsp|> в кедах 4.7.2 тандерберд в уведомлятельный виджет засунули :)
<LostCodder> фига блин обновление на 1 гигабайт
<|rapidsp|> я вчера на 2г обновился :)
<LostCodder> аа, он же весь софт обновлеят..
<LostCodder> надо поудалять ненужное
<[Raiden]> purge *
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ошибка компиляции регулярного выражения - Хм, апт возможно не на столько туп.
<LostCodder> я сделал apt-get autoremove, 800 метров сразу освободилось
<kyshtynbai> а я извращенец я юзаю konsole в гноме
<VEvgeniyV> sharikoff: продолжим?
<[Raiden]> kyshtynbai: )
<dmay> не я чотйта не понял, а чего ета 11.10 в виртуалочке не запускацца?
<dmay> виртуалка тупо гаснет
<Karantin> на виртуалке прекрасно работает
<Karantin> :)
<Karantin> у тя окружение неправильное)
<dmay> знаю я ваше линуксячье мнение о моем окружении.. :/
<[Raiden]> )
<Karantin> у мя виртуалка на хрюшке стоит
<[Raiden]> dmay: в 4.1.4 вбоксе ок
<dmay> [Raiden]: о, ты вот человек умный. чего можно такого в параметры загрузки засунуть, чтоб оно при всякой фигне не гасило железо?
<Karantin> вбокс 4,1,2
<dmay> лесом вбокс, у него до сих пор адекватного интерфейса нет )
<[Raiden]> незнаю.
<User609[web]> хелп! обновился через и-нет с 11,04  до 11.10  - спрашивает пароль на вход в систему, под рутом не пускает
<[artus]> User609[web], а причем тут рут?
<User609[web]> так на мою учетку не было пароля, а под рутом с извесным паролем тоже не хочет, только под гостем
<[Raiden]> dmay: я 1 врмя вмварю хотел юзать. Н оидея сдохла сразу же, т.к. не смого гостевых дров найти по тогдашние иксы, а у вбокса если что опенсорсный драйвер можно воткнуть котоырй ose
<Karantin> skai-falkorr: ты юзал то что описывал в своём блоге?
<Escsun> User609[web], он был
<Escsun> просто поставил автоход )
<Escsun> автовход*
<[artus]> это как, на учетку небыло пароля а на рута был
<dmay> [Raiden]: вмваря тоже кака. наше всё сегодня гиперВ или виртуалПЦ :3
<Escsun> User609[web], один способ есть, загрузится под лайф сд, зайди в нем под chroot'ом в системе и сменить пароль
<[artus]> чегой то п политике бубунты уже поменялось?
<[artus]> *в
<[Raiden]> dmay: теперь понятно почему у тебя не работает 11.10, твоя вирт система - какашка.
<[Raiden]> :)
<User609[web]> to Escsun - пасиба, ща попробую
<dmay> [Raiden]: под неё зато есть официальные патчи в ведро, от производителя :3
<[Raiden]> dmay: там такой прямой драйвер, написанный дядей с индийской фамилией, что мс стала лидером по количеству коммитов в ядро.
<dmay> [Raiden]: не надо ляля про лидеров. они на пятом или шестом месте же
<[Raiden]> ну ок )
<dmay> пойду ещё ацпи=офф сделаю
<dmay> мдэ. как сплеш при загрузке отключить? ну или посмотреть что там под ним пишут?
<User055[web]> доброго времени суток. используется тачка с ubuntu 10.04.3 на борту для раздачи инета, периодически зависает сетевой интерфес смотрящий в инет, помогает только /networking restartю не подскажите в чем может быть проблема?
<Escsun> dmay, Да сплеш это зло)
<Escsun> dmay, alt + f2 нажми
<dmay> зараза. ничего не пишет - зеленеет и гаснет
<dmay> это типа "да меня счас стошнит от твоей виртуалки" штоле?
<[Raiden]> зато у виртуалПЦ красивый ифейс
<dmay> ващеняшне
<|rapidsp|> dmay: в нрубе вроде параметр задать можно при загрузке
<|rapidsp|> *грубе
<dmay> да почти все уже перебрал
<|rapidsp|> остался гугл :)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: жми шифт при загрузке.выбирай параметр в грубе.жми редактировать.убирай quiet splash из конца строки инициализации.жми загрузить.профит
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ты мне кажи, повелитель вантузов.у тя визио есть?
<dmay> skai-falkorr: о. а вот квает я убратть не догадался >.<
<dmay> вьювер должен быть
<[Raiden]> dmay: 100% рабочий вариант назван выше.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: мне надо схемку и визио в любой нормальный формат переделать.там организационная структура тупо
<skai-falkorr> так.я переключать инет
<joy4eg> Здравствуйте, Я хотел бы установить ubuntu 11.10 вместо windows 7, что мне нужно для этого знать и сделать, что бы сохранить свои данные?
<dmay> joy4eg: купи, лучше, мак...
<dmay> с такими вопросами это будет самое то
<skai> dmay: devoice же
<joy4eg> разве на канале про убунту советуют мак?...
<skai> joy4eg: не обращай внимания.эт у него нервное
<dmay> skai: а кто мне тогда будет помогать, как новичку в 11.10? у меня там нетворк девайсы системы выключают же :3
<joy4eg> rm -fr / поможет :))
<dmay> я за бан
<[artus]> вай какой начитаный школьник
<dmay> skai: фас
<[artus]> @voice joy4eg
<[artus]> !v | joy4eg
<ubuntuhelp> joy4eg: +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<joy4eg> тю...Но мне действительно хочется установить убунту, на моих трех маках уже надоела windows 7
<dmay> skai: тебе жипег сойдёт?
<skai> dmay: не ну давай уж приличное чтото.
<dmay> ну пнг
<skai> dmay: как никак дипломчег же
<skai> и качества побольше
<dmay> про более приличное мне думать лень )
<joy4eg> %)
<SergeyIT> joy4eg, слей инфу с 3-х маков на 2, и один освободится для баловства
<joy4eg> хорошо, а какие могут быть "подводные" камни ? Может, девайсы не все найдет?
<kyshtynbai> Может, и не найдёт
<[artus]> ты поставь сначала , а потом уже ищи камни, подводные
<SergeyIT> joy4eg, скачай лайвСД и посмотри
<[artus]> теоретики блин )
<joy4eg> а какой выбрать? их там так много
<SergeyIT> joy4eg, это личное дело героев
<joy4eg> каких героев? устанавливать убунту это геройство?
<User102[web]> почему то у меня после апгрейда до 10.10 панели невозможно настроить на правую кнопку не реагируют. что это может означать?
<User102[web]> * до 11.10
<joy4eg> наверное, это вирус
<SergeyIT> joy4eg, изучать - это да
<joy4eg> а оно все сложное очень,да?
<SergeyIT> joy4eg, кому - как, начни, а там разберешься
<User102[web]> это вы мне отвечаете или между собой?
<joy4eg> а  чего начать то? Я вот никогда не собирал ядро
<SergeyIT>  joy4eg,  я тоже
<joy4eg> это,наверное,опасно, если не правильно собрать, то комп сгорит?
<[artus]> @kick joy4eg хватит нести бред
<kyshtynbai> Тролота
<[artus]> что то у меня стойкой впечатление что хомячки потролить заходит
<[artus]> 8я
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User102[web]: не знаю что значит невозможно настроить панели не правую кнопку, слышал что для добавления на панель элементов надо жать Alt + пкм
<User102[web]> <JohnDoe_71Rus> вах . очень толковый совет.
<User102[web]> если бы все так отвечали..... спасибо.
<joy4eg> За что меня забанили?(
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тебя кикнули
<[artus]> а тебя забанили?
<[artus]> !rules | joy4eg
<ubuntuhelp> joy4eg: Все люди, которые тут находятся, это добровольцы, ваши отношения должны отражать это. Ответы не всегда доступны. См. правила канала http://goo.gl/ef85w http://goo.gl/5UWBR и http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<joy4eg> хм..
<joy4eg> наверное, так и останусь на Win7...
<djdb> обновился до 11.10, не могу найти где можно настроить размер шрифтов на окнах и в приложениях. раньше было в настройках внешнего вида. может подскажете?
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=32037
<[Raiden]> djdb: тыркни например по столу, и там сменить валлпапер. И там будет кнопочка все параметры (вроде).
<[Raiden]> частично настройки могут быт ьв юнити, т.е. в компизе - тут может вру.
<skai> djdb: в гном твик туле или в дконф-едиторе
<djdb> ) я там уже все просмотрел и не нашел
<djdb> ну разве что да, но это ненормально
<skai> djdb: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-1110-dconf.html
<[Raiden]> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<djdb> skai, thx
<[Raiden]> Хм, я наверное тоже видел настройку шрифта в твиктуле
<[Raiden]> френдовость гнома ростет с кажой версией. )
<[Raiden]> http://www.ixbt.com/news/hard/index.shtml?15/15/21
<skai> https://www.linux.org.ru/news/conference/6869556
<skai> хеш тег клевый выбрали
<skai> #omsklinuxtrolleybus
<skai> оно же
<skai> #omsk linux trolley bus
<skai> омский линуксо тролльный автобус
<Nor8>  Тут не линуксфест проводить, а похороны дистра пора уже проводить со всеми этими нововведениями, юнити и прочими кривыми третьими гномами )) И похоронить его в старом ржавом троллейбусе на свалке .
<kyshtynbai> пессимист
<Nor8> kyshtynbai: Реалист.
<skai> Nor8: вместе с неассиляторами
<skai> Nor8: если ты такой неудачник - не значит, что все так думают
<Nor8> skai: Оскорбления уже разрешили на канале или у тебя отдельная индульгенция на выдачу ярлыков?
<[Raiden]> как минимум лубунта, хубунта и кубунта торт
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Откатился вчера аж на 10.04 )))
<skai> Nor8: а чем факт того, что ты неудачник (ибо только неудачники плачут по любому поводу и без повода) оскорбителен?правда не может оскорблять
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: посидеть на лтс пол года тоже вариант....
<[Raiden]> я уж останусь
<User959[web]> кто нибудь знает о судьбе программы quanta? из репы её похоже даже исключили.
<Nor8>  skai: Факт осознания того, что ты дурно воспитан и так далее по списку, не дает мне права артикулировать это. Так что придержи язык и мысли при себе.
<skai> Nor8: я воспитан нормально.просто ен считаю необходимым проявлять уважение к тем, кто этого не достоин
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Меня что достало, так это желание прикрутить юнити ко всем пакетам )))
<skai> User959[web]: кванта плюс?она мертва.
<[Raiden]> аптайм уже почти трое суток, у меня тут скачка торентов + тест до кучи. Что для десктопа вполне нормально и ваще у меня ощущение некоторой стабильности от 11.10 есть, с поправкой на моё де...
<Nor8> skai: Все, посиди тихо, за умного сойдешь.
<skai> Nor8: зачем?я знаю, что я умнее тебя.а тебе не сойти за умного, хоть ты будешь молчать или нет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Никогда еще не видел такого мануала по заточке на следующий день после релиза. )))  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<User959[web]> <skai> она уже давно была "мертва" но в предыдущем релизе присутствовала и оставляла далеко позади анвлоги.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А там и половины нет из того, чтобы хотелось прикрутить ))))
<[Raiden]> skai: ты так воспитан, что у меня как минимум 1 раз уже был в игноре и пару раз были позывы повторить.
<skai> User959[web]: ну просто решили не тащить труп по релизам
<skai> [Raiden]: повтори.мне вот сильно пофиг на буквы в интернете и мнение несчастных о себе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> User959[web]: вариант скачать исходники и собрать
<User959[web]> <JohnDoe_71Rus> блин, точно!!! как то не подумалл...
<[Raiden]> Nor8: мануал основательный, видел ) Ещё и с дустанвокой частей гнома с репа этого ресурса...
<skai> User959[web]: но учти, если вдруг там по зависимостям старые либы - замучаешься собирать
<User959[web]> <skai> есессно..
<skai> User959[web]: думаю, что поэтому и выбросили.
<User959[web]> может кто знает аналоги дельные?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а чего она делает?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я вчера это все проделал с классик режимом, но гном третий как был в состоянии первой альфы, так и остался. А все вышеупомянутые твики не делают вообще ничего. ))))
<[Raiden]> User959[web]: Наследник https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/ru/wiki/KDevelop
<User959[web]> <JohnDoe_71Rus>удобный  инструмент для веб разработчиков,  но по сути текстовый редактор
<User959[web]> <[Raiden]> спасибо за инфо
<[Raiden]> User959[web]: вообще хтмл\цсс и т.д. редакторов полно.
<User959[web]> <[Raiden]> как будто я не знаю...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Аналога хорошего скринлетов для кде не вспомнишь навскидку, а то они не работают с 11.10.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: чсно говоря скринлетс я не считаю хорошей программой - мягко говоря
<[Raiden]> мне плазмойды нравятся больше
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В гноме они хорошо со своей задачей справляются, а среди плазмоидов не нашел я обычной, хорошо настраиваемой, фоторамки.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да и тот апплет цпу, который ты мне показал, не работал.
<[Raiden]> User959[web]:гуд )
<[Raiden]> зачем спрашивал тогда не ясно
<[Raiden]> Хм
<User959[web]> <[Raiden]> поддержать беседу хотел.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> о, про скринлеты. нет скринлета для погоды с гисметео?
<SergeyIT> гисметео врет
<Nor8> JohnDoe_71Rus: Была возможность, если не ошибаюсь, прикрутить туда гизметео
<User959[web]> <SergeyIT> истинно говоришь , брат
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: кто не врет? сейчас пробую clearweather
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там какой то twc используется
<Nor8> JohnDoe_71Rus: Тебе постоянно погоду нужно знать или для красоты? )))
<SergeyIT> наиболее достоверно - в аэропортах
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Nor8: для интересу
<[Raiden]> для гном классик, ГШ и юнити были свойи индикаторы апплеты с погодой
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня 10.04 и 2 гром
<[Raiden]> не уверен правда про гисметео,  но в общем альтернатива скринлету )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> *гном
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: пкм по панели, добавит ьна панель, там погодынй апплет скроее всег оесть ,если нету, то в часах - не помн юстарые гномы
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Кстати, почему в кде так медленно файлы копируются?
<[Raiden]> мне чего-то так не показалось. Буде время может потестю
<[Raiden]> если медленней , т оя незнаю почему.
<[Raiden]> так, надо печатать получше, надоели опечатки. )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: не, панельная погода что то не то
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вчера с диска копировал 2 гб 15 мин, так потом еще и ошибку выдал. Диск притом вчера и был записан, муха на нем, как говорится, не сидела. И та же история была в 11.04 .
<[Raiden]> и так только в кде? Попробуй тот же диск  в  своей 10.04
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В гноме все норм, ошибки выдает иногда, но не часто, да и скорость нормальная
<Civilian> я бы побробовал методом cp и консольки
<[Raiden]> ну видимо диск всетаки кривой
<[Raiden]> если ошибки
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Много дисков было )))
<[Raiden]> да хоть миллион, сравнивать надо на одном и том же
<Civilian> [Raiden]: пусть пробует не гуевыми утилитами, а консолькой
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Я понимаю твое нежелание признавать несовершенство кде )))))
<Civilian> мб это даст что-то
<[Raiden]> Ты пишешь что 1 диск копировался 15 минут и потом была ошибка - я признаю что это плохо, но больше похоже на проблем ычтения диска, чем на кде.
<[Raiden]> 15 минут это долго - уже как бы намекает что что-то не так
<test_> Добрый день. скажите пожалуйста для чего нужен порт rs232 с подписью console?
<[Raiden]> может быть это баг кде, но мне без теста сомнительно
<[Raiden]> Nor8: вы мну не верно толкуете, я готов признать любую доказанную проблему. )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ок, один файл не смог скопировать, но копирует все-равно в разы быстрее.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: гиг в минуту, грубо говоря, а не за 4-4 как в кде
<Nor8> 3-4 *
<[Raiden]> ясно. Я всетаки надеюсь что речь про тот же диск )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Диск тот же, но в кубунту 11.04 диски были разные, а вот скорость одна и явно не высокая. )))
<[Raiden]> ок, теперь вполне готов... )
<[Raiden]> слишком незначительынй баг для меня, что бы перейти. Оптические носители уже не помню когда юзал, если не считать установку ос
<[Raiden]> недоработки в ифейсах конкурентов придется видет ьпостоянно )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: И что самое главное, они выпилили эмеральд из 11.10. Его нет! )))))
<[Raiden]> для квина есть расширение smaragd кажется зовется, понимает темы эмеральда...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В кде та опция эмеральда, которая мне нужна, реализована стандартными настройками.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а чем тебе фоторамка не понравилась http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1014/h_1318597579_3767717_6230377195.png
<dmay> люди, которые используют виджеты, будут гореть в аду
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Невозможностью соблюсти некоторые пропорции в размерах.
<dmay> и у них будут виджеты, показывающие температуру масла, да
<Nor8> dmay: Все-таки даже в горя в аду, будет приятно знать, что температуру горения поддерживают благодаря сжиганию таких как ты :P
<[Raiden]> вы очень требовательные однака. Форма окошка дял фотки не та
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А ты думал, это тебе не тяп-ляп, летний сортир из фанеры в пионерском лагере )))))
<dmay> Nor8: а это почему это меня там должны сжигать? объясни причину?
<[Raiden]> аккуратынй же квадратик, и даж вращается.... )
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Покажи повернутым )))
<only_you> всем привет. не могу загрузится с флешки, пишет - Boot error. образ пробовал записывать unetbootin'ом и стандартной софтиной. в чем может быть проблема?
<Nor8> only_you: Перезапиши заново.
<only_you> 4 раза перезаписал
<Nor8> only_you: Проверь образ, удали все с флешки и запиши начисто.
<only_you> делал
<only_you> мд5 совпадают
<only_you> брал другую флешку - тоже самое
<Nor8> only_you: А что поставить то хочешь?
<only_you> 11.10
<dmay> так, вернёмся к нашим баранам
<NiZloy> ёманарод. отволился тачпад после обновления на 11.10. что делать то? :с
<NiZloy> гугл не помогает , да
<dmay> после Starting network connections manager [OK] при загрузке с лайв-диска машинка выключается
<dmay> где теперь ваш шаттлворт?
<Nor8> NiZloy: Откатиться ))
<dmay> в смысле, any ideas?
<NiZloy> а еще с локализацией проблемы. в менеджере приложений какой-то страх:D сейчас скрин покажу
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Заскринишь али нет? )))
<NiZloy> ага. скинул скрин 10 раз. застринило черный экран и мышку :DD
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Отходил , сек
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1014/h_1318598374_4129724_46df16e880.png
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И это всё? )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: все плазмойды на столе можно вращать
<[Raiden]> ну да )
<[Raiden]> А ты хотел что бы я ег ов 3-мерном пространстве повртел? :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты первую картинку, поменьше, равзерни и заскринь в состоянии покоя. Можешь чуть размер уменьшить, если получится. )))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но что то мне подсказывает, что не получится. )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1014/h_1318598735_1278520_18a32f0964.png
<[Raiden]> с текстом правда лучше не вращать - плывет
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У тебя на скрине они прямо расположены? )))))
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а сменить виртуальную сетевуху ты не смог?
<[Raiden]> в смысле?
<[Raiden]> нет, это фиксированное положение, пока снова мышкой не повернешь
<dmay> skai-falkorr: цыц, я её даже отключал нафег
<[Raiden]> можно и писать прям так, на повернутых
<skai-falkorr> dmay: тада дело не в сети,а в том что после нее стартует
<dmay> оно-ж, по идее, название запускаемой службы должно выводеить до запуска. а [OK] только после успеха. не?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну вот не успело вывести название тебе
<[Raiden]> не обязательно. текст может выводить эхо уже целиком
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А убунту 1 апплет есть в кедах? )))
<[Raiden]> вместе с ок
<[Raiden]> Nor8: не искал, может и нет. Дропбокс точно есть
<[Raiden]> а может и вру
<dmay> http://screencast.com/t/1FEXRhJt1 вот вам жостокость кровь и расчлененка. и зеленый экран в конце.
<[Raiden]> dmay: за это время можно было раз 10 запустить, поставив ещё 1 виртуалку
<dmay> [Raiden]: нельзя. ни вбокс, ни вмварь не хотят работать на одном хосте с другим вирт софтом
<dmay> а впц мне важнее бубунты, у меня там уже несколько важных виртуалок крутится
<[Raiden]> я могу только сказать, что пару лет назад ставил вмвар ьворкстейшен и виртуалбокс на 1 винду одновременно.
<dmay> ставить ставил. а запускал?
<[Raiden]> ну да. Правда  без извращений типа настройки сети меж ними.
<dmay> да ну ладно. да ну не верю :/
<[Raiden]> одновременно не запускал
<dmay> а, ну вот. тем более что впц, в отличие от вбокса и вмвари, висит в памяти всегда, зараза такая
<[Raiden]> ясно
<dmay> короче, заменить виртуалку только если на гиперВ, и то не желательно
<[Raiden]> да  ядуюмаю тебе в винде не нужна убунта )
<[Raiden]> посмотри пару видео и норм
<[Raiden]> если интересно
<dmay> не ну надо же позапускать пару раз, чтоб было потом какие каки на канал вбрасывать :3
<[Raiden]> dmay: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1014/h_1318600278_6279846_38fd310edd.png
<dmay> [Raiden]: это как то должно помочь с моей проблемой, или просто позлорадствовать?
<dmay> а, замметил терминал, понял
<[Raiden]> второе конечно )
<dmay> мдэ. и судя по гуглу я вообще один из трёх с половиной человек, кто догадался запускать бубунту на впц... :\
<[Raiden]> а с гиперв в паре оно работаеть может?
<dmay> ахз. чтоб проверить мне в 8ку презагрузиться надо, а лень
<[Raiden]> а блин, ясно, в вин7 нема.
<dmay> нафиг. пойду в телефоне тогда копаться...
<dmay> кстати, все в курсе, что ХТЦ проговорилось что у них 30% выручки идет с винфонов? :3
<[Raiden]> не слышал. Ты хочешь сказать инфа о % на рынке винфонов занижена?
<dmay> понятия не имею. это настолько толсто, что мне самому с трудом верится XD
<dmay> http://www.forbes.com/sites/mobiledia/2011/09/30/windows-phone-gains-makes-up-one-third-of-htc-sales/
<[Raiden]> да фиг знает этих маркетологов. Может мс так нормально. ВЕдь прибыл ьот андройдов такая же.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<admin-skif-biz> Народ, а в 11,10 ругательство (nvidia-settings:5888): Gtk-WARNING **: Загружаемый модуль тем не найден в module_path: «pixmap» как победить?
<[v-8]_jupiter> как думаете стоит ли хранить exel файлы в svn для того что бы можно было совместно с ними работать
<dmay> спросить у гугла что такое pixmap и как его поставить?
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: нет
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: ну разве что ты сумеешь заставить офис не сжимать их, а оставлять внутре текст из всех хмлников
<admin-skif-biz> Как-то экстремально после 10.04 смотреть на 11.20.. подташнивает..
<portos> Всем привет
<Nor8> admin-skif-biz: )))
<dmay> если надо общую работу с екселем, то попробуй или офиз365 или гуглодоки
<portos> вопрос по truecrrypt - под виндой файл контейнер открывается без проблем, в убунту пишет неправильный пароль. в чем загадка?
<Nor8> portos: При создании или открытии?
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: да вот народ бунтует что им ms exel офис подавай
<portos> при открытии
<[v-8]_jupiter> в гуглдоках не хотят(
<admin-skif-biz> рабов к галерам надо приковывать!
<portos> Nor8: при открытии
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: вам как, одновременное совместное редактирование или "один сделал - у всех появилось"?
<portos> контейнер создавался в винде
<portos> а все, извиняюсь. truecrypt - был запущен не под рутом
<portos> сейчас все ок
<dmay> а нафига ему рут? оО
<portos> не знаю
<portos> так не хотел принимать пароль
<portos> запустил с консоли
<portos> и все гуд
<Nor8> portos: Рутом запускать не обязательно, но когда просит пароль, вводить нужно пароль от учетки. При создании тома так было во всяком случае.
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: вообщем склонил к google docs)))) Главное убедительно обьяснить
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: тоже логика )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Та что же такое )) google докс больше 400 столбцов не держит(
<[v-8]_jupiter> не хочет загружать
<portos> у меня только сайт truecrypt не открывается
<[Raiden]> в самом мсо нету ничего для совместной работы? И причем тут убунта? )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: с под ubuntu же пишу
<VEvgeniyV> привет всем
<User652[web]> привет
<User652[web]> есть кто живой?
<VEvgeniyV> есть
<User652[web]> я хотел бы узнать
<User652[web]> у мя стоит система виндовс у мя на диске (е,д) есть файлы если я установлю убунту оно пропадет все или как?
<dmay> узнавай. разрешаю.
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> hi
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> amigo: hi
<User652[web]> у кого узнавать?
<dmay> люди, которые говорят "мя" будут гореть в аду
<VEvgeniyV> отрезаешь раздел и ставь туда убунту
<User652[web]> xD
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> dmay: а 'мяу' можно говорить?
<dmay> а топливом будут онемешные няки
<dmay> `sudo_kill_1_-9`: мяу можно, это нормальное адекватное слово из нормальной адекватной части языка, которой пользуются нормальные адекватные люди
<VEvgeniyV> учти что убунта и инда должны находиться в разных разделах
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> User652[web]: узнавать на http://ubuntu.ru в разделе "доки, хаутушки и прочие вопросы для нубов"
<userubuntu234> http://code.google.com/p/madwimax/ - скажите, пожалуйста, кто загрузил пакет, драйвер? То есть официально компания или обычный пользователь? Можно не боясь устанавливать? Я в центре приложений Ubuntu ссылку нашёл.
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> dmay: слыш
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> а почему тебя не банят?
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> ты же очевидный тролль
<voker57> userubuntu234: обычный пользователь, можно ставить
<dmay> [artus]: меня обозвали троллем! забаньте его, дяденька, ну пажаааалуста! :3
<userubuntu234> voker57, почему?
<voker57> userubuntu234: я поставил и никто не умер
<joy4eg> у меня так гуф умер
<userubuntu234> voker57, а если серьезно?
<voker57> а что, в убунте madwimax в репах нету? В дебиане есть.
<Nor8> dmay: Норот то он такой, всю правду говорит :-D
<[artus]> dmay, раскрыли твою истинную сущность? )
<userubuntu234> voker57, имеете  ввиду есть ли в стандартных репозиториях? а как посмотреть? Я в Центре приложений Ubuntu поиск делал
<voker57> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=madwimax
<userubuntu234> voker57, спасибо
<dmay> [artus]: мою истинную сущность знают только подобнуе мне 8]
<voker57> userubuntu234: не пиши в приват
<userubuntu234> voker57, хорошо
<jlewka> сочетание клавишь для блокирование экрана ?
<jlewka> нет такого*
<User090[web]> Всем здрасти! Такой вопрос: Официальная дата выпуска релиза Ubuntu 11.10&
<[artus]> вчера
<User090[web]> спасибо!
<toxa> всем привет :) увеличил у себя оперативную память с 1го гига до 4х... что лучьше сделать.. поставить ядро pae или переустановить на amd64
<toxa> сааавсем никого нету..... вечером в пятницу....
<staff_nowa> всем привет, какой браузер самый малый по трате RAM на пк
<staff_nowa> ?
<staff_nowa> т.е не ресурсоёмкий
<[artus]> staff_nowa, w3m
<Lorgus> плин... где кнопка OFF в гноме 3
<staff_nowa> похож на elinks
<staff_nowa> :D
<Lorgus> это где ???
<Lorgus> ваще ппц
<Thewerewolf> c изменением яркости проблемы у убунты на ноутах? кнопка вроде работает, только фактически яркость не меняется
<Thewerewolf> и есть ли более продвинутые проги по управлению электропитанием, кроме стандартной
<markmx> ну как все уже апгреднулись?
<Intrpt> некоторые и не планировали =)
<Intrpt> всем привет
<User991[web]> выкинули меня?
<User991[web]> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samsung_swc-u200 - почему при сохранении содержания выдаётся ошибка "Нет такого файла или каталога"? Кстати, я перед установкой драйвера тоже самое делал. Из-за этого проблемы? Что делать?
<SeaCaT> Hi all
<SeaCaT> finally installed from dvd) 11.04
<SeaCaT> plz hyperlink to soundcard configuring?
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: а клавиатуру решил не конфигурить?
<[artus]> @kick SeaCaT разберись сначала с раскладкой
<SeaCaT> злой artus(
<SeaCaT> Народ, а что, все драйвера(звук видео) нуно стаить ручками?
<SeaCaT> У меня звука нету(
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> SeaCaT: можно ножками
<SeaCaT> Какйо однако шок для виндовс-юзера)
<Intrpt> SeaCaT:  на форуме либо убунту.ру либо убунтуфорумс есть решение проблем со звуком. Не всегда дело в драйверах.
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> SeaCaT: у меня на виндовсе ни один драйвер сам не встал
<madw0lf> доброго времени суток
<madw0lf> подскажите, как микрофон в скайпе настроить? я это на 10.10 делал, но когда это было...
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> madw0lf: скайп - троян
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> ты в курсе что он был куплен мелкомягкими?
<madw0lf> и что?
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> они через него могут делать с твоим линуксом что захотят
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> в том числе смотреть твоё домашнее порно
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> а ты и не узнаешь
<madw0lf> смешно
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> это не шутка
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> я теперь скайп только в глубокий анал и виртуалки ставлю
<madw0lf> пусть смотрят через /dev/null
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> что?
<madw0lf> домашнее порно
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> ты не понимаешь
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> скайп может запросто коннектится к их серверам и получать команды
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> а ты и не узнаешь
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> у тебя же нет внешнего файрвола с логами?
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> ты ставишь на свою систему софтину с _закрытым кодом_
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> никто кроме m$ не знает, как она работает и что делает
<madw0lf> еще кто-нибудь может сказать что-то более умное по настройке пульсаудио?) или один единственный тролль с навязчивой идеей...
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> я не тролль.
<[artus]> неверю )
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> [artus]: не нравится - /ignore
<madw0lf> это самое большое заблуждение троллей - они думают что они не тролли :)))
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> мда
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> а ты как думаешь, ты тролль?
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> или у тебя заблуждение троллей?
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> [artus]: я что-то нарушил или просто так кик?
<`sudo_kill_1_-9`> кстати, такой вопрос
<[artus]> @mode +b *@unaffiliated/detailiffanu
<madw0lf> товарищи, а всё же.. как отключить пульс аудио?
<admin-skif-biz> народ. А в юнити вместо гномрадио чем теперь радои слушать? ((
<komar_> amigo, расскажи им, что бывает, если обижать ниндзю.
<User419[web]> Здравствуйте! 1) В чём конкретно разница между 32 и 64 версией Ububtu? 2) Какую посоветуете установить?
<Escsun> User419[web], да не особо разницы нету
<garry-78> User419[web]: Разница в поддержке количества оперативной памяти, 32х битная не видит больше 4х гигов оперативы.
<User419[web]> На ноутбуке 2 Гига оп.памяти.
<garry-78> тогда без разницы наверно
<User419[web]> Благодарю Вас за ответы.
<SeaCaT> Народ, нет звука, мне выполнять эту инструкцию http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/alsa ? ТАм сказано - скачать 400МБ траффика. у меня не безлимит, что делать?
<[artus]> SeaCaT, ты б для начала определился какой у тебя звук , а потом уже выполнял
<SeaCaT> ас 97
<SeaCaT> искал по форуму, именно ас 97
<[artus]> SeaCaT, а точнее?
<SeaCaT> что точнее?
<[artus]> lspci -v |grep Audio
<SeaCaT> 00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce3 250Gb AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a1)
<User795[web]> Как слышно?
<[artus]> SeaCaT, http://goo.gl/52lOq
<garry-78> User795[web]: Да ни как ни слышно. только видно=)
<SeaCaT> ертч
<SeaCaT> Спасибо всмысле. mute стояло. везде. это шутка юморов такая ?
<aleksei`> всем ку
<SergeyIT> SeaCaT, чего то ты нервничаешь - спокойнее... ;)
<SeaCaT> Я не нервничаю) Просто интерес. Разрабы прикалываются чтоли...Кста. а в файрфоксе по умолчанию нет флешплеера, и я не знаю, что мне выбрать на офф сйате для скачивания(
<[artus]> SeaCaT, зачем тебе оффсайт если есть репы?
<SeaCaT> Ээээ.
<[artus]> SeaCaT, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<SeaCaT> НЕ катит ибо пытался.
<SeaCaT> сейчас..
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: ставь хром/хромиум.. ну или из репозиториев.. и да, подключи medibuntu обязательно
<SeaCaT> Медибунта?
<Intrpt> и ресктриктед экстрас тоже
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: в гугле поиск по слову medibuntu.. далее всё станет понятно
<SergeyIT> Intrpt, дай человеку освоится для начала
<[artus]> хм, медибунта и не нужна )
<Intrpt> SergeyIT: я так и осваивался когда-то.. ну да ладно.
<[artus]> deb http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty main вот есть, остальное такое уж спецыфичное отсутствует вроде как
<markmx> нус... что вам сказать =)))
<markmx> обновился на свою голову
<[artus]> markmx, зря)
<SergeyIT> хорошо, что на свою )
<markmx> теперь вот не грузиться =)
<SergeyIT> заставить!
<markmx> балин трабла такая смешная оказывается =)) счас потестим
<markmx> я уже дрова нвижии снес думал из-за них =))) оказывается дибас
<markmx> химика кто нить видел?
<[artus]> да уже месяц точно гдето пропадает )
<markmx> хохоу я в иксах
<markmx> вот у меня ему работы выше крыши, серваки бакапить надо, работать надо
<markmx> да кстати тут многие аськами пользуются?
<markmx> заметили что теперь она поддерживает мультиавторизацию?
<Intrpt> о, вопрос придумал.. =) если всё работает, есть смысл обновлять ядро 2.6.32 ласт стейбл на более новое на 10.04? Если да, то на какое?
<[artus]> Intrpt, типа если все работаен - не поломать ли ? ))
<Intrpt> [artus]: ну типа того.. =)) скучно стало.. да и может новые ядра более производительны, надёжны и т.д.
<Nor8> Intrpt: Поставь 11.10, будет чем заняться в ближайшие сутки )))
<Intrpt> Nor8: не подходит.. я 12.04 ждать решил.
<Nor8> Нет никаких гарантий, что 12.04 будет хорош )))
<OnkelTem> Привет все. Вопрос по `cheese` - программа адски тормозит при видеозаписи, фактически - ею вообще невозможно пользоваться. В чем может быть дело?
<markmx> криво собраный драйвер
<markmx> такс... подскажите с айронхайдом
<[artus]> нашол в закромах диск с бубунтой 4.10)) каноникловский) чтоль в виртуалку загнать на посмотреть/сравнить)
<OnkelTem> Чем еще можно записывать видео на гноме кроме cheese?
<[artus]> мплеер, ввмпег
<[artus]> *ффмпег
<OnkelTem> [artus]: но оно ведь без гуи?
<[artus]> ну и что? ))
<OnkelTem> [artus]: ну, мне кажется это достаточно простая задача, чтобы была необходимость читать документацию
<OnkelTem> [artus]: без чтения которой я полагаю невозможно понять как пользоваться ffmpeg
<[artus]> OnkelTem, ну вопервых можеш и не читать) в гуглах вагон примеров) во вторых можно vlc  заюзать)
<User480[web]> Привет, кто может объяснить по туториалу на английском языке, как установить WoW ?
<[artus]> User480[web], причем тут вов? тубу на канал вайна
<[artus]> *тебе
<Intrpt> гугл-переводчик в помощь
<OnkelTem> [artus]: мне кажется раз cheese использует gstreamer, то наверное где-то в другом месте можно настроить, чтобы он не тормозил
<User480[web]> как туда попасть?
<Intrpt> постучать
<User480[web]> а если без шуточек? можете адресс канала дать?
<SeaCaT> Кажется выражение"бросай задротство - поставь линукс" уже неактуально? ВоВ в линуксе? О_о
<[artus]> User480[web], google.ru
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: на линукс либо портировано многое, либо средствами эмуляции запускается с меньшими, либо большими проблемами..
<SergeyIT> markmx, химик вчера был
<markmx> я тоже так думал =) видел его в пиплах но он не реагировал на меня чота
<markmx> хм... я счас на ланчпаде выбираю себе айронхайд, а как анести репозиторий или как его там?
<markmx> https://launchpad.net/~mj-casalogic/+archive/ironhide/+packages вот мне надо 64 бита бы для 11.10
<[artus]> SergeyIT, это была его знца)))
<SeaCaT> Народ, мона ставить убунту на нтфс?
<korvin> можно. но нельзя
<SeaCaT> Понятно. А ради ознакомления с убунту, можно дать ему лайв 7,10? или я doin it wrong?
<[artus]> SeaCaT, для ознакомления есть виртуалки )
<SeaCaT> Ну. Как бы... для него различия ext ntfs и fat не имеют значения.... чего говорит ь про установку вируталов....
<SeaCaT> !nick SeaCaT
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick SeaCaT'
<SeaCaT> блин
<[artus]> SeaCaT, как показывает практика бубунта на нтфс живет не долго)
<SeaCaT> Знач, не судьба)
<[artus]> ты не первый со столь гениельной мыслью
<SeaCaT> По любому..
<korvin> !nick korvin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick korvin'
<korvin> =(
<Nagliy> ghjdthr
<Nagliy> 123
<Nagliy> Как слышно, прием =)
<korvin> у меня колонки выключены, поэтому -- никак
<[artus]> :D
<Nagliy> не мог долго настроить =)
<[artus]> 21:58           Nagliy | ghjdthr <---- а это типа раскладка не переключается если на канал заходиш? )))
<OnkelTem> [artus]: 40 минут коту под хвост и с нулевым результатом - так "просто" сделать всё в VLC
<Nagliy> [artus] Нет, зарегистрироваться не смог =)
<[artus]> OnkelTem, vlc -> Media -> Convert/Save -> на последней вкладке вводим в самое нижнее поле:
<[artus]> v4l2:// :v4l2-dev=/dev/video0 :v4l2-adev=default :v4l2-fps=15 :v4l2-chroma=yuyv :v4l2-audio-method=2 :v4l2-samplerate=44100 :v4l2-no-stereo
<[artus]> нажимаем convert/save, после чего в появившемся диалоге заполняем имя файла для сохранения и настройки кодеков.
<Nagliy> O_o
<OnkelTem> [artus]: ух ты..
<[artus]> OnkelTem, и заметь ) поиск занял пол минуты)
<OnkelTem> [artus]: а, так ты не проверяяял
<[artus]> OnkelTem, а что проверять то? если у тя вебку видно на /dev/video то какие вопросы могут быть? )
<OnkelTem> [artus]: не вижу в этой строке где идет кодирование в файл, какой кодек и всё такое.
<[artus]> OnkelTem, ну на тебе так Re: запись видео с web камеры
<[artus]> Подозреваю проблему со звуком (блокирует). На выбор два решения:
<[artus]> aoss ffmpeg -r 15 -s 1280x1024 -f video4linux2 -i /dev/video0 -ar 22050 -ac 1 -f oss /dev/dsp -ab 64000 -b 10000000 -bt 1000000 -acodec libmp3lame -vcodec mpeg4 record.avi
<[artus]> чей то сдуру много скопировалось)
<OnkelTem> )
<OnkelTem> [artus]: да, лан, спасибо. Пойду с ffmpeg ковыряться
<OnkelTem> [artus]: кстати, не в курсе какой кодек видео самый быстрый из тех, что сжимают?
<OnkelTem> надо макс качество - пофиг на размер, но не настолько, чтобы битмапы складывать )
<[artus]> OnkelTem, http://www.opennet.ru/base/X/linux_capture.txt.html
<[artus]> OnkelTem, тобиш mencoder -tv fps=25:driver=v4l2:device=/dev/video0:alsa:width=768:height=576:input=4:amode=0: \
<[artus]>             -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=huffyuv -srate 48000 -oac pcm  \
<[artus]>             tv:// -o /mnt/big/out.avi
<OnkelTem> [artus]: да да да, спасибо )
<OnkelTem> huffyuv  - вот он
<OnkelTem> судя по статье
<OnkelTem> ща потестим )
<abra> hi
<markmx> класс вс епашет с трюками =)
<SeaCaT> Народ, дайте название ICQ/XMPP клиента легконастраиваемого. майлагент нужен.
<dfg_> Всем привет!
<dfg_> Есть кто?
<dfg_> Никого?
<dfg_> кто модер админ или в курсах есть кто?
<dfg_> Почему не работает lubuntu.net?
<sylion> Привет всем. Xubuntu 11.04 не монтирует цифровик, никто не знает в чём может быть трабл?
<dfg_> Что такое цифровик? электронное табло?
<sylion> Цифровой фотоаппарат Canon PowerShot A470...
<dfg_> эта мыльница - цифровой аппарат? o_O
<sylion> да не важно :) суть втом чтобы подключить его к ПК.
<dfg_> Как ты хочешь примонтировать её, если к ней дров в линухе нет?
<dfg_> http://www.3dnews.ru/digital/canon_powershot_a470
<sylion> Ну в винде я тоже дров не ставил, но всё норм работало. Может есть какие варианты?
<dfg_> варианты - поставь дрова
<sylion> Ок тогда вопрос: а Shotwell его опредилит?
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT: с аськой пидгин работает...
<dfg_> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=154218.0 погуглить сложно было?
<sylion> дров под линух на него нету. И я гуглил, просто это не помогло. У меня его вооще не видно.
<sylion> Я его подключаю, он блокируется и всё. Больше ничего не происходит...
<Sergey_IT> sylion, А550 - никаких проблем. Подкпючаю, сразу запускается f-spot
<dfg_> Gazdevil,  В конце концов я повторяю то, что я упоминал ранее:  Включите камеру перед подключением к порту USB.  При подключении выключены камеры к USB-порт, камера перейдет в режим зарядки БАТАРЕИ.  Просто поместите камеру в режиме фото съемки, а заÑ
<sylion> Sergey_IT, а система Xubuntu или Ubutnu?
<Sergey_IT> ubuntu
<Sergey_IT> 10.04
<dfg_> Switch the camera on BEFORE connecting it to the USB port.  If you connect the switched OFF camera to the USB port, the camera will go into BATTERY CHARGING MODE.  Just put your camera into photo shooting mode and afterwards connect it to the USB port.
<dfg_> короче всё работает с твоей камерой
<sylion> ясно. А как можно выкачать из реп прогу со всеми зависимостями?
<SeaCaT> Народ, такой попрос. если открыты два окна браузера(!) И в одном из них я кликаю ссылку(в этом чате к примеру) то она либо не открывается, либо открывается во втором окне. это баг или фича?
<SeaCaT> Sergey_IT
<SeaCaT> Спасибо
<dfg_> Короче вот тут они решили проблему http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1317135
<dfg_> у кого есть lubuntu?
<Sergey_IT> dfg_, тебе СД или ДВД?
<dfg_> та не
<dfg_> я спросить хотел, что с сайтом?
<dfg_> lubuntu.net И да, таки действительно Лубунту больше неть :(
<[artus]> свд )
<SeaCaT> FN
<[v-8]_jupiter> Подскажите как под kde4 в ubuntu 11.10 заставить gtk3 нормально отображатся . Для gtk2 стоит qtcurve
<dfg_> винторез лучше
<[v-8]_jupiter> Кто?
<SeaCaT> Таки да, пбесшумная и беспламенная стрельба. ПРоблемка - дозвуковой. Стрельба с упреждением.
<SeaCaT> Сравнивать FN fal и винторез - сравнивать теплое и мягкое
<SeaCaT> я пас
<[artus]> харош офтопить)
<SeaCaT> 02:09] <+SeaCaT> я пас
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здесь что Kde не пользуются?
<[artus]> нет ) кде зло)
<[v-8]_jupiter> НУ кому как
<inkvizitor68sl> !rules > `sudo_kill_1_-9`
<SeaCaT> Люди, а я вот в 7,10 видел такую штуку - вправом внизу был преключатель рабочих столов. а ттут такого нет? Инсталлится отдельна?
<copyerfiled> Ух ты, обновился на ноуте, UBUNTU - В МАССЫ! :)
<[artus]> инк проснулся)
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT, ищи, где-то есть )
<[artus]> Sergey_IT, стрл+альт+право\лево
<Sergey_IT> или альт +инст и еще что-то
<SeaCaT> Спасиб
<SeaCaT> а как же визхуальные маркеры в трее?
<[artus]> зачем ? )
<SeaCaT> Понт?
<SeaCaT> Мне мышкой просто удобнее
<[artus]> смотри в апплетах
<madw0lf> интересно, как тут к творческим вопросам относятся...
<[artus]> главное чтоб по теме )
<madw0lf> в принципе по теме, но вроде не совсем..
<SeaCaT> народ а я не могу печатать в ттреминале??
<dfg_> SeaCaT, ты правда пас?
<SeaCaT> Можем и продолжить)
<madw0lf> есть установленная виндовс 8.. кеды 4.7 я на нее уже ставил, но что-то не то.. как бы на нее через colinux поставить убу 11.10..
<dfg_> Прямо здесь?
<madw0lf> и что получится после попытки забэкапить это через remastersys?
<dfg_> Хорошо что тебе мышкой удобнее...
<dfg_> Зачем Colinux нужен? Есть же Symbian
<SeaCaT> народ а я не могу печатать в ттреминале? что это значит?
<[artus]> SeaCaT, тебя забанили в ттреминале )
<madw0lf> симбиан? на винду? я хочу в винде пользоваться убунтовыми репозиториями
<dfg_> SeaCaT, так ты пас?
<[artus]> madw0lf, с темой особых извращений на форум )
<madw0lf> на форуме долго слишком)
<dfg_> нормально
<[artus]> madw0lf, ну а здесь не по теме )
<dfg_> за день разберётесь кто мудак, и куда тему во флуд или просто удалить
<[artus]> @kick dfg_ иди ка проветрись и на досуге полистай правила
<Nagliy> =)
<madw0lf> да у вас тут и по теме не спросишь.. одни про трояны в скайпе рассуждают, другие отправляют в гугл.. смените название канала на околоубунтовую флудилку, всё равно толку ноль
<[artus]> детский сад)
<Sergey_IT> хуже
<baronos> наконец то убрал в гном шелле,  нижнем трее раскладку без иконки)
<Nagliy> Есть ли смысл ставить 3 гном?
<[artus]> ну разве что скучно тебе )
<Nagliy> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
<SeaCaT> Народ, ну серьезно. что это такое?
<SeaCaT> Блин
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT, в каком терминале?
<SeaCaT> В оычном
<SeaCaT> Ввожу команду и все. прекращает принимать ввод. нужен пасс sudo а я не могу ввести
<SeaCaT> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<SeaCaT> Написал пасс в сыром терминале, вставил в зависший, все поехало.
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT, так это пароль не вводится, и это правильно, чтобы враги не подглядели. Вводи в слепую
<SeaCaT> вводил
<SeaCaT> я вообще при появлении
<Sergey_IT> а раскладка какая была
<SeaCaT> [sudo] password for user автоматом пасс вбиваю, не задумываясь
<SeaCaT> английская.
<SeaCaT> Ну да ладно, прокатила копипаста, и фиг с ней.
<[artus]> SeaCaT, как бы тебе сказать) не отображает пасс при вводе и не печатает в терминале вещи разные )
<SeaCaT> ТОгда ивиняйте, не так выразился. буду знать.
<[artus]> SeaCaT, и да, пасс при вводе в терминале отродясь не показывался)
<SeaCaT> Буду знать , буду. ТОлько банхаммером за ламерские вопросы гладить не надо)
<[artus]> да никто ж тебя не трогал покаместь)
<SeaCaT> вчерась повылетал я вот и побаиваюсь )
<SeaCaT> Народ, а на Koppete поддержка майл.ру протокола пристуствует?
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT, учись пользоваться поиском на форуме хотя бы http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=35893.0
<SeaCaT> учусь...
<SeaCaT> Скачал. там файл  gtk-mra и что с ним делать?
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT, откуда качал, там описание действий должно быть
<SeaCaT> Люди, строчка оффтопа. НИкто не знает, где можно скачать фильм 'Елена' ?
<SeaCaT> Sergey_IT нету там .
<SeaCaT> куча народу в чате и все заняты))Мда.
<Sergey_IT> поищи - http://kinozal.tv/browse.php?s=%E5%EB%E5%ED%E0&c=0&v=0&y=&t=0&a=0&o=0
<SeaCaT> Нет не то.
<SeaCaT> Спосиба за участие)
<SeaCaT> *Спасибо
<SeaCaT> Мне нужна вот эта http://www.kinopoisk.ru/level/1/film/501958/
<SeaCaT> полчетвертого ночи, конечна тишина будет в чате.
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT, полвторого )
<[artus]> пол первого )
<SeaCaT> кто где.. Я в Казахстане
<OnkelTem> После апгрейда на 11.04 при открытии .torrent файлов (в хроме) вместо tramsmission стал запускаться Vuze. Как это исправить?
<SeaCaT> ЧТо то я не понял технологию. Скачал Pidgin через Центр приложений Убунты, он вроде как установился.ж. И где он теперь? В меню не нахожу.
<[artus]> снести вузе, поставить трансмисию)
<OnkelTem> [artus]: так транс стоит. а вузе можно и правда снести
<OnkelTem> чудовище это )
<OnkelTem> но мало ли, пригодится.. а всё же - как?
<baronos> SeaCaT: в терминале pidgin набери
<[artus]> OnkelTem, правой кнопкой на файлик и открывать с ....
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT, где-то должен быть
<baronos> SeaCaT: если запустся значит есть, а най ти его через поиск можно, или в меню интернет
<User832[web]> Приве всем
<OnkelTem> [artus]: ага, спасибо ) Просто в Хроме там негде жать правую кнопку ) Так что открыл в наутилусе и далее по списку
<OnkelTem> Мне вот непонятно, почему transmission такой медленный и что же он такое делает при элементарных действиях пользолвателя? Например, кликнул 2 раза на торренте - ждешь секунд 5-8 пока откроются свойства
<[artus]> OnkelTem, фиг нает) я торенты тяну  aria2c )
<baronos> поставь qbittorrent  он тоже не плох)
<OnkelTem> [artus]: любопытная штука
<OnkelTem> но ничего лучше uTorrent виндового я пока не видел - в смысле скорости, простоты
<OnkelTem> очевидности и вылизанности
<OnkelTem> иногда его запускаю в VBox/win чтобы скачать то, что другие не могут скачать )
<[artus]> хеее
<[artus]> OnkelTem, арию попробуй)
<[artus]> простая как пять копеек ) aria2c *.torrent
<[artus]> и всех делов )
<OnkelTem> угу
<[artus]> ну и даже раздавать будет пока не прибьеш )
<[artus]> причем ария качает все что можно) универсальная качалка)
<OnkelTem> ЕМНИП bittorrend был тоже утилитой
<OnkelTem> да, уже прочитал
<OnkelTem> утилитой == то есть с CLI ифейсом )
<OnkelTem> [artus]: кстати, нашел самый простой способ записывать видео и аудио с камерки - guvcview. На удивление прямая и правильная штука
<SeaCaT> НАрод, извращение. А пиратские игры на убунту есть? ;)
<[artus]> OnkelTem, не пишу) а если и буду делать видеонаблюдение то что то для оного мне уже под руку попадалось)
<[artus]> SeaCaT, нету
<SeaCaT> ЖАааль.
<[artus]> SeaCaT, а пираты окромя как корабли захватывать уже и игры выпускать стали? )
<SeaCaT> ? Слоупок?
<[artus]> SeaCaT, а вообще пункт 2.11 Публиковать или обсуждать материалы, противоречащие действующему законодательству РФ
<SeaCaT> имеется в виду игры распотраняемые бесплатно, со снятой защитой и тд.
<[artus]> SeaCaT, я к тому что не подводи сам себя под статью )
<SeaCaT> НУ бань тогда.
<[artus]> @kick SeaCaT иди уже спать )
 * OnkelTem посатрел на время
<OnkelTem> куда время так торопится? (
<[artus]> ))
<Sergey_IT> "морской зверь, да не буди зверя канального"
<[artus]> не спитцо)
<SeaCaT> ТОчно
<SeaCaT> Жалько, обсуждать можно как положительные стороны - так и отрицательные
<OnkelTem> А что толку отрицательные обсуждать?
<SeaCaT> Но это мало кому интересно,Ю в основном - нердам одиночкам(
<OnkelTem> Вот transmission - такое на самом деле барахло... но все пользуются
<OnkelTem> а что делать? нечего
<OnkelTem> но успокаивает то, что нет идеала ни в чем
<SeaCaT> .kkreiger кто нить на винде играл?
<OnkelTem> я играл
<OnkelTem> тебя прут демы?
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT, гляди, забанют на 100500 )
<SeaCaT> Всмысле?
<SeaCaT> Всмысле, на 100500?
<SeaCaT> Лето чтоли?
<Sergey_IT> секунд
<SeaCaT> ааа.
<SeaCaT> А причем тут демы?
<OnkelTem> SeaCaT: ну типа демки, когда в минимум кода впихивается максимум смысла
<OnkelTem> этим и соревнуются
<SeaCaT_> Что то не то. меня вышвырнуло из системы, в экраны выбора порльзователя
<SeaCaT_> это типа вместо BSOD'aв виндовсе?
<Escsun> нет
<[artus]> это кармические силы за офтоп тебя покарали)
 * [artus] подленько хихикает
<OnkelTem> SeaCaT: это как с qnx - один раз поставил, восхитился, удалил и забыл
<OnkelTem> SeaCaT_:
<SeaCaT_> что?
<SeaCaT_> И всем кажется весело стало)
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT_, у тебя Х-ы упали
<SeaCaT_> что такое плазмоиды?
<SeaCaT_> Х-ы?
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT_, посмотри в логах - развлекись
<SeaCaT_> это еще что за шаманская штуковина?
<SeaCaT_> А где логи?
<OnkelTem> SeaCaT_: лучше плюнь
<[artus]> в монитор) и разотри )
<OnkelTem> SeaCaT_: /var/log/Xorg.*
<SeaCaT_> в кого? И зачем?
<Sergey_IT> SeaCaT_, а это для тебя квестом будет )
<SeaCaT_> Ок квест так квест
<SeaCaT_> bash: /var/log/Xorg.: Нет такого файла или каталога
<SeaCaT_> Нда
<OnkelTem> SeaCaT_: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<SeaCaT_> монитор и так достаточно грязен.
<OnkelTem> Я тут пару недель назад одной даме поставил U11
<OnkelTem> Она подруге показала... Теперь у меня лежит ноут подруги с бумажкой - поставь и мне Ubuntu
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> отключить приваты опять что-ли
<SeaCaT_> Ерроров нет в логе. и что дальше?
<SeaCaT_> Квест выполнен?
<[artus]> inkvizitor68sl, ))
<SeaCaT_> артус, зобань меня на 6 часов, чтобы я спать пошел.
<SeaCaT_> Пожааалуйстааа
<OnkelTem> omg, я поставил Высокий приортитет не 1-й серии, а сабам к ней
<SeaCaT_> Мне с утра ребенка купать. 2х летнего....
<[artus]> SeaCaT_, обойдешся) воспитывай силу воли)
<SeaCaT_> Свободная убунта - свободные правила...Все имеет обратную сторону медали блин...)))
<SeaCaT_> Логично подумать если то, за последние 2.5 ччаса ничего не сделано/ не узнано нифига нового, кроме установки пидгина и  deluge
<SeaCaT_> Жизнь фигня. Пойду, зайду под винду, поиграюсь в Exmachina наверное.
<[artus]> SeaCaT_, а вайн поставит ьнедосуг? )
<OnkelTem> SeaCaT_: с вечера купать надо
<SeaCaT_> Вайн...
<baronos> странно, оператор меня походу в акцию записал, ночью 2мб\с . прикольно)
<SeaCaT_> Вайн.
<SeaCaT_> Ну, попытаемся...
<OnkelTem> Я вот мечтаю купить се новый десктоп и поиграться в Portal 2
<SeaCaT_> ...завтра;D
<OnkelTem> гениальная считаю игруха
<SeaCaT_> Н,не видел.
<SeaCaT_> первый - отличная вещь. только коротка, как хвост удачи
<OnkelTem> SeaCaT_: это точно, коротка. Я вот кстати не пробовал пускать ее в вайне, но думаю запустится, если cs source народ пускает
<SeaCaT_> У соурса 2 или даже 3 версии. не знаю, не знаю.
<SeaCaT_> Думаю, что проблемы будут, все равно
<OnkelTem> cedega еще жива, народ?
<[artus]> OnkelTem, есть кроссовер) он полутше будет)
<OnkelTem> [artus]: так он вроде раньше для всяких офисных приложений больше ориентировался, не?
<[artus]> не)
<SeaCaT_> Народ, или я точто напартачил, или я что то сломал? http://image.kz/img/dc/dcbfab39847b6a1e1e0611665a63ffd2.png
<[artus]> прикольный ужас)
<SeaCaT_> Чего хорошего? Это светит больше тупых вопросов в чат + больше киков меня.
<SeaCaT_> Мне это не нравится однозначно((
<SeaCaT_> ТАк что такое плазмоиды?
<SeaCaT_> или мне все таке пора спать?
<Ravkoff> qq ребятки, у меня у одного 11.10 с видео не подружилась?xD
<SeaCaT_> Или просто свалить с чата куды нить? Аниме смотреть..
<baronos> Ravkoff: если нвидиа, то удали из системы все что связанно с ней, и после ребута попробуй поставить стандартно снова.
<Ravkoff> intel. добавил nomodeset в grub - вроде загрузилась, но после установки соответсвенно ноль эмоций. led гаснет. пичалька:(
<baronos> вот гадство, убрал из нижнего трея раскладку, и теперь Ctrl+Shift не работает только альт+шифт, грустно( придеться возвращать(
<SeaCaT_> Вы все злые нерды, вы меня игнорируете, поэтому я скажу всем "Спасибо","До свидания", Покажу язык ;P и Пойду СПАТЬ!
<SeaCaT_> Спасибо
<SeaCaT_> До свидания
<SeaCaT_> ;P
<baronos> как команда будет выглядеть смены раскладки?
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-15
<User974[web]> 11.10 - это катастрофа... я рыдаю после установки...
<[Raiden]> 11.10 я считаю все же удачным дистром, а гном3 и юнити - это катастрофа.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> для меня убунта несколько шире чем 2 этих де
<User974[web]> Raiden, гном3 и юнити - это провал галактического масштаба
<User974[web]> но зачем, чёрт возьми, они изменили менеджер электропитания? "обилие" опций повергает в шок
<User974[web]> может попробовать сделать "чистую" установку, то что у меня сейчас на экране я даже не знаю как назвать
<sig_wall> ГНОМ-4
<sig_wall> User974[web]: http://rio-alchevsk.at.ua/_bd/7/69299696.jpg
<User974[web]> но должен же быть какой-то переключатель, типа как раньше - на классическую версию
<[Raiden]> User974[web]: 11.10 - первая кубунта где я не смог уронить плазму и ещё мне лубунта понравилась, но для моего железа это слишком легко :)
<sig_wall> кубунта 11.10 няшная, ага
<sig_wall> даже установка без глюков, первый раз такое =)
<User974[web]> лубунта это тот ещё кошмар
<[Raiden]> User974[web]: возможно для тех кто не хочет фапать на гном-твикер и gsettings в попытках сделать удобно, лучшим решением будет переждать на другом де, до гном 3.6 или 3.8
<[Raiden]> это я попытался помягче выразиться
<User974[web]> лубунту - это недоделанная убунту, в которой тебе приходится все нужные пакеты устанавливать вручную
<[Raiden]> на гтк есть ещё хфце, фактически там та же версия что и в 11.04
<[Raiden]> Может быть прыгать по де не лучший вариант и лучше привыкнуть в юнити или гном-шелл - это уже сам решай.
<User974[web]> тут можно хоть что-нибудь настроить?
<User974[web]> раньше же в окне логина предлагали выбор
<[Raiden]> можно, но надо читать, гнм-викер ещё нужен и ccsm - если речь про юнити. Во ткто-то попытался потюнить:
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<[Raiden]> если говорить про гном-шелл, то настройки есть, но почти все дконф, без гуи.
<[Raiden]> + расширения
<User974[web]> жуууууть
<User974[web]> это ещё 3 часа допиливать после установки
<[Raiden]> User974[web]: в окне логина и сча можно получить выбор sudo apt-get isntall gnome-shell - добавить гно3 и гном3 фаллбэк (классик) сесии
<[Raiden]> классик на основе фаллбэка правда кривоват тоже )
<[Raiden]> У мну тут зеленый чай  с жасмином , принцесса ява, в пактиках. Один из самых дешевых, но меня проперло. Вторую 400гр кружку фигачу.
<User974[web]> а слабо объяснить мне почему у меня сейчас слева на панели два значка "Веб-браузер Chromium"? =)
<[Raiden]> сдаюсь, незнаю. пкм  сделай, может в меню увидишь разницу или попроубй удалить )
<User974[web]> короче надо удалять этого глюкозавра и делать чистую установку
<User974[web]> охохо
<User974[web]> полное разочарование
<User974[web]> бб
<[Raiden]> стой
<[Raiden]> попробуй кубунту, просто на всякий случай, вдруг то что надо )
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1015/h_1318639753_7529204_c32f5311be.png
<[Raiden]> надеюсь меня не побьют за рекламу.
<[Raiden]> sig_wall: я себе с ппа обновил до 4.7.2 изменений правда не много.
 * [Raiden] afk
<User440[web]> как авторизироваться?
<User440[web]> 7zip в убунту 11.04 как открыть? rar комп не открывает почему-то
<vdrandom> есть кто неспящий?
<vdrandom> всем привет :)
<[Raiden]> User440[web]: sudo apt-get install p7zip-full p7zip-rar rar unrar unzip
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> поздняк
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: привет
<vdrandom> о, здорова
<vdrandom> тут ставлю убунту на лаптоп, уже крыша едет - не хочет grub2 в mbr устанавливаться
<vdrandom> вообще никак
<userubuntu234> Raiden, не поздняк. что за команду написал? а что случилось у меня? раньше открывались рар
<vdrandom> при чём по выполнении grub-install /dev/sda радостно заявляет, что успешно всё
<userubuntu234> Raiden, откуда загрузка пойдёт?
<AndreX> userubuntu234: эта команда установит архиваторы, из нета
<userubuntu234> в источниках приложений исходный код есть. почему там не галочка ставится., а закрашивание проводится?
<userubuntu234> AndreX, понятно что из нета. откуда именно. 5 штук загрузится программ?
<[Raiden]> userubuntu234: пойдет загрузка с инета, с официальных реп убунты
<[Raiden]> потом будет работать в файл-роллер и арк и везде
<[Raiden]> только с русским могут быть траблы иногда, с раром и особенно зипом
<userubuntu234> Raiden, спасибо
<[Raiden]> в теории если подключит ьппа https://launchpad.net/~frol/+archive/zip-i18n , проблемы с кирилицей в архивах решаются - не проверял.
<AndreX> в зипе в ручную мона выставлять -O CHARSET  specify a character encoding for DOS, Windows and OS/2 archives или -I CHARSET  specify a character encoding for UNIX and other archives
<vdrandom> ов щи
<vdrandom> инсталлятор решил, что у меня EFI, а не стандартный pc-bios
<[Raiden]> сча на многих мамах под корки сокет 1155 эфи
<[Raiden]> может у тебя оно?
<vdrandom> хз. я в железе не шибко рублю
<vdrandom> взял ноут новый, вот мучился с установкой убунты на него :)
<[Raiden]> ясно, в теории там тоже может быть
<[Raiden]> по двин8 через год-два все будут на уефи, с секурити бутом. И надо будет проверять при покупке, что в биосе он отключается
<[Raiden]> *в уефи
<vdrandom> я так привык к тому, что с десктопами у линуксов всё хорошо, что с ноутом порядком намучился
<[Raiden]> куда уж без этого. На десктопах тоже по всякому бывает.
<vdrandom> ну у меня на десктопах гладко было последние года 4 :)
<[Raiden]> эпл молодцы, у них разброс железа небольшой и всё ок.
<[Raiden]> незнаю почему их вспомнил...
<vdrandom> ещё бы подешевле их железяки тут продавались
<vdrandom> и было бы совсем зашибись
<vdrandom> как там новая убунта?
<vdrandom> много граблей?
<AndreX> убунта как обычео, но де граблят
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: мой ответ тебе не понарвится скорее всего. У меня кубунта и проблем особых небыло. Ещё стоит сессия гномшелла на посмотреть - пока не падало.
<vdrandom> [Raiden], круто. хочется, чтобы она стабильная была :)
<vdrandom> на ноуте отлично поднялась
<vdrandom> теперь бы ещё чтоб не падала и будет красота :)
<[Raiden]> я как бы спрятался от проблем убежав на кде, которую за 2 года с 4.0 релиза смогли неплохо допилить
<[Raiden]> найдо поймат ьюзера с юнити и распросить про стабильность )
<vdrandom> вот посижу на ней неделю-другую
<vdrandom> и можно будет ловить :)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<vdrandom> я так понимаю, трея у них теперь нет?
<[Raiden]> в юнити есть вроде
<[Raiden]> но  что-то может встраиваться в индикаторы - нечто среднее между апплетом и треем
<[Raiden]> чиста каноникловское изобретение. В ванильном гноме такого нет
<vdrandom> про индикаторы в курсе
<[Raiden]> или там надо что-то сделать что бы был. Если нету, то включается, вроде.
<AndreX> в юнити если тока в ручную в ключать, но это оборачивается глюками, я в гноме 3 видел в низу с права при навидении мышки появлялся
<vdrandom> да
<vdrandom> и это отвратительно
<vdrandom> при том, что пустая верхняя панелька
<[Raiden]> в гном-шелле другая история, там есть расширение для переноса трея наверх влево
<vdrandom> хотя в целом гном3 порадовал внезапно
<[Raiden]> *вправо
<User579[web]> вротмненоги...
<User579[web]> я просто хочу чтобы убунта выключалась от кнопки питания, почему я не могу настроить такую простую вещь...
<[Raiden]> потому, что незнаешь что у клавиш ьест коды клавишь и что есть масса вариантов повесить на это действие.
<User579[web]> в убунту 11.04 я просто настраивал это в менеджере питания...
<[Raiden]> выпилили менеджер?
<User579[web]> о да
<User579[web]> остался обрубок какой-то
<User579[web]> в нём пара опций всего
<[Raiden]> Сча покажу как это у меня
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1015/h_1318650198_3190231_b113d4b06b.png
<User579[web]> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/204/20111015074253.png/
<User579[web]> вот так у меня =)
<User579[web]> скриншот
<User579[web]> 5 опций...
<[Raiden]> эхехе. Надеюсь авторов гном3 кто-нибудь от*дохает в темном переулке. Что бы жизнь людям не портили.
<[Raiden]> User579[web]: Я думаю настройка могла остаться, в дконф
<User579[web]> думаю вряд ли
<[Raiden]> попробуй спроси гугл. Попытка не пытка. Многие настройки в дконф есть .каких в гуи небыло раньше и каких не стало теперь
<User579[web]> первая же ссылка на какой-то обзор Ubuntu 11.10, цитата: "улучшена работа с управлением питанием" =)))
<[Raiden]> ))
<AndreX|OFF> /etc/acpi/events
<AndreX|OFF> event=button/power
<AndreX|OFF>   action=/sbin/poweroff
<[Raiden]> гуд. Не ясно только, как у них язык поворачивается говорить что новый гном стал удобней и проще, если сразу надо лезть в /etc руками.
<[Raiden]> возможно временные косяки, т.к .только вторая версия г3
<User579[web]> AndreX events - это папка
<AndreX> /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<AndreX> блин не то
 * [Raiden] выругался
<[Raiden]> как я могу это советовать кому-либо
<AndreX> /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn
<AndreX> action=/etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<AndreX> на action=/sbin/poweroff
<User579[web]> а там ещё и sudo надо
<User579[web]> вроде заменил, ща тыкну =)
<[Raiden]> User579[web]: не ворчи, радуйся что acpi\apm пока что пишут не гномеры.
<User579[web]> не, не помогло
<User579[web]> или это только после перезагрузки?
<User579[web]> лан, пойду перезагружусь...
<User349[web]> вот спасибо, кнопка заработала =)
<AndreX> гг
<User349[web]> может там и для яркости монитора настройка есть? =)
<User349[web]> в старом менеджере питания можно было уменьшать яркость при включении
<User349[web]> а эта пакость по глазам бьёт
<[Raiden]> 100% есть такая возможность. Менеджеры эти просто морды к конфигам, по большей части
<[Raiden]> но где - я не скажу
<AndreX> это уже не в acpi гдето в другом месте
<User349[web]> шаттл-в-рот, одним словом
<User349[web]> ну спасибо и на том
<[Raiden]> не, это чисто проект гном. Тут дело не к каноникал
<User349[web]> тут вообще гнома нет
<User349[web]> только unity и unity 2d
<User349[web]> такие дела
<[Raiden]> User349[web]: юнити == всё кроме панели с доком и компиза - гном3
<AndreX> не он есть, тока в качестве движка юнити
<[Raiden]> менеджер питания - гном3
<User349[web]> ну я тёмный =)
<[Raiden]> нп
<User349[web]> одна надежда только на патчи какие-нибудь
<[Raiden]> теперь знаешь в какой адрес слать проклятья
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> User349[web]: есть надежда на то, что появятся хвту по донастройке или твикеры, либо будут расширены диалоги настройки в будущем.
<[Raiden]> последнее маловероятно
<User349[web]> народ взбунтуется
<AndreX> а мне всёравно я не пользую гномаюнити
<User349[web]> а что пользуешь?
<[Raiden]> так и будет, поорут и уйдут на другие де , но многие и останутся. Например, не всем нужна настрйока кнопки повер или вообще какие-либо настройки.
<AndreX> User349[web]: flyxbox
<User349[web]> первый раз слышу
<AndreX> ну это ещё один кусок он blackbox
<AndreX> также как openbox и другие коробки
<[Raiden]> флукс другая тема , это вм, он предполагает что всё остальное настраивается по другому, возможно руками.
<[Raiden]> А гном - это де и по и дее должен предоставлять диалоги настройки всего - ну чиста по логике.
<AndreX> агась, прям как вынь
<User349[web]> я-то себя крутым чувствую, перед вскими виндоусниками понты кидаю, а пообщавшись с вами понимаешь что да... много дивного на свете ещё...
<[Raiden]> в винде настроек и то больше
<[Raiden]> которые можно сделать не залезая в реестр
<[Raiden]> User349[web]: Ну да, ту тесть и плюсы и минусы.
<AndreX> меньше знаеш крепче спиш)
<[Raiden]> )
<User349[web]> ох меня нагрузили на днях тоже
<User349[web]> я общался с службой поддержки своего провайдера
<User349[web]> на тему что у меня интернет пропадает через 30 сек после включения торрента
<User349[web]> так ничего и не придумали
<User349[web]> а могло дело быть в убунту?
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<User349[web]> вот и там тоже в шоке были
<[Raiden]> Если хочеш ьписани на форум. С описанием что делалось, какой вид подключения. Может кто сталкивался
<User349[web]> менять размер шрифта подписей у значков и окон тоже никому не нужно?
<AndreX> ну закос на максь же
<User349[web]> а, это теперь не в темах, а в специальных возможностях
<User349[web]> и 4 варианта: уменьшенный, обычный, увеличенный, огромный
<User349[web]> не густо
<User033[web]> а где можно логи посмотреть о системных сбоях?
<AndreX> /var/log
<AndreX> syslog
<AndreX> messages
<AndreX> а по сети может просто мту надо было понизить
<User033[web]> интернет отрубался только при раздаче торрента, качаю я нормально
<AndreX> ну тогда может и пров
<User033[web]> в логах мусора много, так и не понять что произошло
<User033[web]> эх
<User033[web]> прям хоть обратно 11.04 ставь, чес слово
 * AndreX интересно фриндцы какданибуть сделают обязательным ставить ник отличный от узер123[веб], а то иногда по приборам отвечаеш
<User033[web]> да какая разница
<AndreX> ну тебе может и нет разницы, но когда их тут куча да и ещё каждый вилитает с периодичностью раз в минуту то насинаеш путаться
<AndreX> ч*
<User033[web]> я и так запутаюсь
 * AndreX совсем забыл русский язык )
<User033[web]> всё же эти каноникалы тоже виноваты
<User033[web]> надо было ещё пару бета версий сделать что ли
<nephrite> теперь ещё и хромиум виснет
<Ilshat> привет. Зипую файлы , но путь начинается с самого корня. как у,рать не нужные верхние папки?
<Ilshat> убрать*
<nephrite> обычно нажимаешь на файл или папку правой кнопкой мыши и там опция - создать архив
<nephrite> Ilshat а ты как делаешь?
<Ilshat> я консольно
<nephrite> сурово
<Ilshat> мне надо автоматизировать )
<admin-skif-biz> а чем радио слушать в 11.10 вместо гномрадио?
<nephrite> видеопроигрывателем вероятно
<Ilshat> я браузером онлайн слушаю
<User889[web]> как сбросить нвстройки кедов ? после моего вмешательства остался только чёрный экран после их загрузки
<nephrite> в общем, никакое это не обновление 11.10
<nephrite> мне просто насрали в ноутбук, вот и всё
<Ilshat> хыхы
<admin-skif-biz> Юнити - кака. Поставил, поплевался полдня .. вернушся на 10-04
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<baronos> admin-skif-biz: radiotray у меня стоит, работает быстро и висит в трее)
<User889[web]> как сбросить настройки kde?
<baronos> хороший гном шел, не плохой юнити просто надо уметь готовить)
<nephrite> с грибами готовить что ли?
<admin-skif-biz> с грибами его уже кодили, видимо
<nephrite> не знаю как ещё можно игнорировать его недоделки
<User780[web]> как сбросить настройки  kde?
<admin-skif-biz> да там не недоделки.. там фичи. Это ж надо из софта убить все настройки
<baronos> что вас не устраивать может в 11.10
<yurau> а у меня все работает) 11.04 гном2
<nephrite> менеджер управления питанием зачем убрали?
<nephrite> он кому-то мешал?
<baronos> единственный минус это в нижнем трее раскладка которую если убрать то не работает смена раскладки, работает по дефолту альт+шифт
<admin-skif-biz> tvtime не работает. ЗВук с линии не берет. гномрадио модльше нет. Любую программу настроить вообще нельзя. Навигация чудовишная.
<[Raiden]> User889[web]: .kde  .config/kde  +   в .config и .local могут быть настройки отдельных прог + ~/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<baronos> хех)
<yurau> User780[web]: добавить честого пользователя и войти
<admin-skif-biz> особенно левая панель убила.. Любое развернутое окно и панель с кнопками уезжает. И теперь чтобы открыть еще что-то надо двигать окно.
<User780[web]>  <[Raiden]>  понял.
<User780[web]> <yurau>  а может переустановить систему?
<nephrite> admin-skif-biz она ещё не всегда открывается теперь
<[Raiden]> admin-skif-biz: двигать не надо окно,  оно поверх окна может быть, надо двигать мышку только
<[Raiden]> + в ccsm есть несколько вариантов скрытия и отключение его
<admin-skif-biz> За какие грехи нам такое наказание?? ((
<Ilshat> admin-skif-biz: за кочевание
<baronos> все работает как часы, а навигация по запущенным программам по рабочим столам удобная
<admin-skif-biz> baronos, то есть только время и показывает нормально? ))
<[Raiden]> последнее спорно, мне больше нравится экспо и скале в компизе и квин
<nephrite> admin-skif-biz за отступничество от виндоус =)
<User780[web]> ещё вопрос : на панель теперя в гноме нельзя добавить кнопки быстрого запуска. как это можно исправить?
<[Raiden]> User780[web]: речь про юнити или гном?
<User780[web]> про гном
<Ilshat> из-за графики бегать из версии в версию - это что-то из виндовых фанатизмов
<baronos> не надо умничать, а надо просто полазить и посматреть как настраивать, ставить дополнения и т.д.
<[Raiden]> User780[web]: есть расширение для показа избранного на панели
<User780[web]>  <[Raiden]>  нету
<[Raiden]> User780[web]: ты про гномшелл или гном3 фаллбэк?
<[Raiden]> если первое, то плохо гуглите, если второе, то меню панели по альт+пкм
<nephrite> ну-ну, ещё  скажи все пакеты с нуля собирать =)
<User780[web]> про альт пкм я знаю и там нет такого пункта.
<[Raiden]> nephrite: Если вопрос потребует такого овтета - скажу.
<[Raiden]> nephrite: а вам религия запрещает собирать?
<User780[web]> а раньше , до обновления, был
<nephrite> Raiden я это к baronos =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> User780[web]: ты определись сначала что у тебя за среда. Я не видел ответа на мой послединй вопрос
<[Raiden]> их теперь так много
<User780[web]> <[Raiden]> да хрен его знает! как определить то ?
<yurau> [Raiden]: у него гном 3 или юнити
<[Raiden]> User780[web]: на панели ест ьменю программы и переход?
<User780[web]> да
<[Raiden]> yurau: гном3 фаллбэк или гномшелл?
<nephrite> скажи хоть версию чего там у тебя
<User780[web]> 11.10
<yurau> [Raiden]: а что такое фалбэк?
<[Raiden]> User780[web]: ок, тогда по альт или ктрл + пкм дает меню, и там первый пункт - добавить на панешь
<[Raiden]> панель
<[Raiden]> yurau: gnome3 fallback в гугл
<User780[web]> мля, вот я тупой!!!!!!!
<[Raiden]> User780[web]:  это гном такой интуитивный, ты скорее всего нормальный :)
<nephrite> +User780[web] они специально так всё спланировали, чтобы среднестатистический пользователь ощущал себя круглым дураком
<User780[web]> спасибо, утешили
<[Raiden]> интересная мысль
<nephrite> контрол и альт это должно быть в генах уже =)
<[Raiden]> на самом деле это даже для гномера со стажем дико, только в гном3 появилось
<[Raiden]> + раньше можно было сувать на панель значки просто кидая мышкой - незнаю кака сча.
<nephrite> странно это, вот они борятся за каждый миллиметр свободного места на рабочем столе, убирая даже важные кнопки и меню
<nephrite> а в результате что
<nephrite> рабочий стол как бы только для обоев получается
<[Raiden]> многим нравится , по крайней мере гном-шелл, фаллбэк они изрядо поуродовали, особенно верхнюю панельку.
<[Raiden]> а я убежал на кде.
<[Raiden]> возможно плохо сделал - сложно понять. Тут свои проблемы есть )
<[Raiden]> но способ юза тут более классический и более насыщенный диалогами настройки.
<nephrite> потому и сложно выбрать, что везде свои проблемы
<[Raiden]> в точку )
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/618402/
<nephrite> чёт у меня не показывает
<nephrite> но вообще, я буду рад чему угодно что сможет заменить adobe flash
<mva> давно есть
<mva> и javascript (который в таких количествах давно пора на помойку) и html5
<mva> *тоже давно
<[Raiden]> nephrite: какой браузер?
<nephrite> хромиум
<mva> ну и да, если так уж прям хочется адобоговно — кто запрещает? :)
<nephrite> альтернативы то нет
<mva> nephrite:
<mva>         <mva> | давно есть       <mva> | и javascript (который в таких количествах давно пора на помойку) и html5      <mva> | *тоже давно      <mva> | ну и да, если так уж прям хочется адобоговно — кто запрещает? :)
<nephrite> какая это альтернатива
<mva> нормальная
<mva> главное, чтоб руки расли не из жопы
<mva> а так — намного лучшая альтернатива
<mva> *росли
<nephrite> захожу я на сайт, хочу посмотреть анимешку, он пишет - ставь адоб флэш
<mva> и?
<mva> возьми и поставь
<nephrite> как мне эи хтмл5 помогут
<nephrite> эти
<mva> или напиши авторам сайта, что на дворе уже html5 и пусть не выкабениватюся
<nephrite> ну вот о том и речь
<mva> nephrite: речь не о тебе, а о тех, кто заставляет юзать флеш
<mva> и таки в пятый раз спрашиваю
<nephrite> монополия
<[Raiden]> в фф тоже ен кажет, будем ждать 8
<mva> кто запрещает поставить?
<nephrite> я бы с радостью на что угодно перешёл
<nephrite> в хроме вообще всё плохо
<mva> nephrite:
<mva> кто запрещает поставить?
<nephrite> ролики запускаются с пятой попытки
<mva> почему умвр?
<nephrite> что?
<[Raiden]> 5.0.871.0 (Developer Build 99583 Linux) Ubuntu 11.10 - включается вебгл в карте
<[Raiden]> 15
<[Raiden]> хромиум
<nephrite> написано 14+
<nephrite> надо
<nephrite> а лиса восьмая
<nephrite> а эти карты что в реальном времени со спутника передаются что ли?
<nephrite> большой брат какой-то
<baronos> firefox-10.0a1 вот юзайте мега лиса)
<nephrite> да кто лису юзает вообще =)
<nephrite> в виндоусе опера, в линуксе хром
<nephrite> а лиса и тут и там лажает
<markmx> товарисчи, как искать репортнутые баги на ланчпаде? ато я хочу отписать разрабу айронхайда =)
<baronos> зарегайся на launchpad
<baronos> markmx: тут ищи наверно айрохайд https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<[Raiden]> nephrite: я юзаю лису, мне она удобней
<markmx> хм... не могу зарегаться на ланчпаде
<markmx> заполняю форму тынцаю гоу и фиг
<markmx> когда придет код подтверждения? ато я уже замучился ждать эти заветные цыферки, да и баги что я обнаружил там нету, так что надо побырому туда отписать =)
<markmx> чож кто из вас отпишет? не дает регнуться чтото
<baronos> мыло gmail??
<markmx> мыло яндекс, джимейл, собственный домен =) ни на одно из трех ничо не пришло в спаме чисто
<markmx> ну что кто поспособствует развитию опенсорса?
<markmx> http://pastebin.com/jvHsebQb - здесь я в консоле запустил индикатор, в соседней консоле запутил optirun64 glxspheres и эт опривело к падению индикатора, который просто должен был вывести нотифайку о том, что врублена дискретная карта и все... но он не осилил
<markmx> кто есть на ланчпаде отпишите в баги плиз, ато мне не регнуться там, а багу поправить минутное дело, там прсото в сырце целый кусок почему выпилен
<baronos> это ирк клиент висящий в трее?
<baronos> Айронхайд
<markmx> это индикатор
<markmx> какая видеокартна используется на данный момент показывает
<markmx> вылетает при попытке смены
<markmx> точнее вылетает при попытке показать нотифайку
<baronos> гном шелл или юнити у тебя?
<[Raiden]> самый популярный вопрос
<markmx> юнити =)
<markmx> 11.10 убунточка
<yurau> markmx: ноут или десктоп?
<markmx> Asus N53SV ноутбук
<markmx> полнофаршный в люксовой комплектации =)
<markmx> да трабла в нотифайке =) там он пропустил строк 5 наверна
<yurau> уу, для такого надо последнюю весию ПО
<markmx> стопудово под кеды какие нить кодил, увлекся )
<markmx> уже стоит все самое новое
<markmx> даже вот чай счас новый заварю =)
<markmx> время на часах 11:10, пора компилять =)
<VMV> всем привет
<yurau> прив
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/gnu/6874920
<VMV> кто-нибудь пользуется пиджином в 11.10?)
<[Raiden]> z
<[Raiden]> я
<VMV> у меня в юнити такой косяк, запускаю пиджин, он в меседж меню активируется, но окно контакт-листа не появляется
<VMV> хотя на ланчере тоже видно что он запущен
<yurau> [Raiden]: надо в антимонопольную службу позвонить и запретить винду на всей территории россии
<[Raiden]> может в свернутом виде стартует? если потыркать по индикаторам не показывается окно?
<VMV> после непонятно-хаотичных кликов мышью он потом всплывает, только не пойму что именно я делаю чтоб его вызвать
<VMV> не показывает(
<[Raiden]> попробуй на форум писануть, уменя не юнити.
<VMV> ок
<korvin> утра
<baronos> шелл слетает при записи рабочего стола(
<abra> всем привет
<baronos> как может называться log gnome-shell что то найти не могу
<VMV> привет
<hunter-12> всем ку
<yurau> гном2 пилили пилилили, пилили пилили и выпилили :)
<hunter-12> у кого-нибудь в последние несколько дней приходили обновления? а то у меня еще за два дня до релиза последнее пришло..
<hunter-12> yurau, вот вот
<yurau> hunter-12: 11.10 еще 6 окт был готов
<hunter-12> откуда такая инфа?
<hunter-12> релиз-кандидата не было
<yurau> из графика выхода релиза
<yurau> The minimum memory requirement for Ubuntu 11.10 is 384 MB of memory for Ubuntu Desktop
<yurau> запросы растут. было 256
<copyerfiled> всем привет. в новой убунте 11.10 появилась ненужная гостевая учетная запись, нехочу чтоб у меня тут еще ктото гостил, как ее выключить, стереть, уничтожить?
<yurau> copyerfiled: как ты ее обнаружил?
<AndreX> она с 10.4 есть и вней никто не гостит, так как запустить её можно только из под другова пользователя
<AndreX> вобщем виртуальная она
<copyerfiled> в 11.10 прямо в окне логина светится ГОСТЬ, просто тыкаешь и вуаля, ты в моем нотебуке
<copyerfiled> я вобщем не рад тому что она там прилипла эта запись
<AndreX> упс забыл про это
<yurau> copyerfiled: круто, не повезло значит :)
<copyerfiled> дык как так может быть? что у других ее нет?
<AndreX> ну в учётках заблокируй её или userdell guest
<yurau> copyerfiled: сейчас идет видимо расширенный бетатест
<copyerfiled> я версию не ставил с нуля, просто обновил
<copyerfiled> в учетках ее нет
<AndreX> copyerfiled: userdel guest или deluser guest
<copyerfiled> Пишет - пользователь guest не существует
<copyerfiled> там по правильному называется - Гостевой сеанс
<yurau> copyerfiled: наверно придется переустанавливать :)
<AndreX> cat /etc/passwd | grep :10[0-9][0-9]: | cut -d: -f1
<User027[web]> Добрый день, выручайте - проблема: вчера ковырялся с отсутствием реакции на кнопки яркости на ноуте, исправил, теперь комп перестал выходить из ждущего режима, что случилось?
<copyerfiled> AndreX: только мой логин
<yurau> User027[web]: сложный вопрос
<yurau> User027[web]: что там происходит в спящих и ждущих режимах одному богу известно
<AndreX> copyerfiled: попробуй sudo apt-get purge gdm-guest-session
<yurau> у меня идея только выставить параметры ядра какие-н
<yurau> или биоса
<User027[web]> если честно, я неделю как после винды, мягко говоря, плохо разбираюсь и делаю все по мануалам
<User027[web]> Kubuntu От ubuntu сильно отличается?
<AndreX> User027[web]: да у них даже баги разные
<skai-falkorr> так.народ.быстро подскажите, какой командой в куче текстовых файлов заменить одно значение на другое?
<skai-falkorr> e;t yt yflj
<skai-falkorr> уже не надо
<baronos> skai: вот еще для скайпа есть (проверенно работает) http://itbuben.org/blog/Unix-way/1065.html
<baronos> skai-falkorr: http://moonreal.org.ua/?p=49 а так я в трей добавляю выборочно, а то которое у тебя дополнение все пихает на верхнюю панель)
<copyerfiled> AndreX: и это не прокатило :(
<AndreX> copyerfiled: ну тогда пиши на форум
<copyerfiled> да придется.
<The_BROS> Привет! Как в 11.10 сделать постоянную активность Thunderbird и XChat. При закрытии и сворачивании XChat попросту выходит из сети.
<baronos> у Хчата есть в настройках сворачиваться в трей?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: да
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не в трей, а в мессадж меню
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ясно)
<VMV> skai-falkorr, а где это? у меня только в трей..
<baronos> The_BROS: в настройках интеграцию сделай в месседж меню или трей
<The_BROS> Ок. спасибо а подскажите такой вопрос. Я перешел с Pidgin в XChat. как сделать чтобы каждый раз не нужно было авторизаоваться на канале и каналы запускались автоматически?
<VMV> The_BROS, настройка автовхода на канал в настройках сервера
<baronos> настройки сервера смотрите
<The_BROS> <baronos> где находятся настройки интеграции?
<VMV> The_BROS, Настройки, установки, оформление
<VMV> The_BROS, ой, ошибочка))
<The_BROS> точно) не могу найти
<VMV> не оформление, а предупреждения
<VMV> и там галочку на "Значок в области уведомлений"
<The_BROS> ок. Есть. Спасибо. А авто-вход где посмотреть? Автозапуск каналов в смысле?
<VMV> Список сетей, настройка Freenode
<baronos> настройки сервера фринод
<OS[web]> привет всем!
<VMV> привет
<baronos> skai-falkorr: так выглядит трей на верхней панели, растояние между иконками уменшил, ставил флаги, убрал, так и не смог их увеличить http://i.minus.com/iinoq5gA2vYFP.png
<OS[web]> привет люди
<baronos> шалом, шалом.
<OS[web]> как вам 11,10 версия убунты?
<copyerfiled> все лучше и лучше
<The_BROS> Где нужно прописать */msg nickserv identify password* чтобы авторизация проходила автоматически?
<only_you> зачем віпилили все настройки..ппц
 * only_you ушел на lubuntu
<OS[web]> я ща скачал "Server" версию...тупанул..теперь захожу в убунту а там только текстовое всё..графической оболочки нет
<OS[web]> пока сижу из Windows
<VMV> The_BROS, а что, в настройках фринода поле пароль для Nickserv это не то?
<baronos> установи оболочку
<copyerfiled> немогу найти, как сделать, чтоб левая панель, пряталась и выезжала при наведении мышки
<copyerfiled> ато если приложение в полноэкранном режиме приходится ее сворачивать, а все настройки кудато запрятали
<OS[web]> Люди..а кто нибудь ставил Windows 8?
<The_BROS> <VMV> сейчас попробую
<baronos> OS[web]: тут разве обсуждают windows?
<aleksei`> всем привет
<AndreX> vmv ни вовсех версиях хчата это есть
<sharikoff> @op
<The_BROS> <VMV> Вроде бы получилось. Спасибо!
<The_BROS> Друзья, подскажите, можно что-нибудь сделать Наутилусу, чтобы допилить возможность добавлять боковые закладки, как раньше?
<sharikoff> @op
<OS[web]> http://webchat.freenode.net/?nick=User...%5Bweb%5D&channels=ubuntu-ru&prompt=1#
<VMV> AndreX, не знал) у меня начиная с 10.04 было..
<OS[web]> вы устанавливали просто обновлением или скачивали CD или DVD версию?
<VMV> The_BROS, а меню верхнее?) там есть пункт закладки
<baronos> качай образ desktop, записывай и устанавливай
<VMV> OS[web], у меня обновление через апдейт менеджер не пошло, пришлось обновляться с диска
<The_BROS> <VMV> спасибо!
<The_BROS> Так даже удобнее)
<VMV> долго, зато восстановил все программы почти, которые были установлены в 11.04
<VMV> а качал я DVD
<OS[web]> просто у мну стояла 11,04 и появилось сообщение типа "вот вышла 11,10, хотите обновить" ну я естественно нажал да..всё скачал и начал устанавливать и посередине завис, в итоге я выключил комп от долгого ожидания  и снова включил, и при загрузки у
<The_BROS> А твикер Ubuntu Tweak актуален в 11.10 или здесь нужен Gnome Tweak?
<VMV> The_BROS, пожалуйста
<OS[web]> Mac OS рулит xDD
<VMV> Gnome Tweak точно работает, а вот Ubuntu tweak.. на оф сайте версия старовата..потому не пробовал
<OS[web]> кто нить включал ОС "GeexBox" ?
<OS[web]> я б себе на телек такую поставил
<VMV> а кто-нибудь помнит где выставляется мигание курсоров?)) где-то отключил, и не вспомню теперь где..
<The_BROS> как держать почтовик всегда включенным онлайн? При закрытии программа выключается. На 11.04 она сворачивалась в трей.
<User210[web]> что можно сделать с авто переключателем раскладки gxneur , чтобы он стабильно работал? например в опере работает через раз, даже бывает не реагирует на кнопку принудительной перекодировки.
<User210[web]> а может есть стабильные аналоги?
<baronos> нету
<User210[web]> следовательно "стабильность" - это не про линукс?
<sharikoff> это про линукс без гуи
<sharikoff> про линукс в качестве сервера
<sharikoff> ил про линукс на железке
<sharikoff> или про дебиан
<sharikoff> или про редхат
<sharikoff> убунту - полигон для испытаний новых фенечек
<sharikoff> как федора для редхат или цет ос
<sharikoff> *цент
<The_BROS> <sharikoff> тогда что мега-stable?
<User210[web]> кстати давно хотел узнать. встречал такое выражение, что мол убунту основана на нестабильной ветке. Что это означает и почему блин разработчики выбрали не стабильную ветку?
<sharikoff> так как в убунте самое новое по оно по дефолту нестабильно
<The_BROS> <sharikoff> вывод? Переходить на МАК?
<sharikoff> The_BROS: deb rhel & centos
<sharikoff> я и так на маке
<sharikoff> =)
<The_BROS> <sharikoff> а как там с графической поддержкой? (на дебиан)
<User210[web]> а я на конопле
<sharikoff> она есть
<The_BROS> <sharikoff> мак на маковском железе?
<sharikoff> да
<The_BROS> <sharikoff> тогда вопросов нет. А для остального не Вин-8 же юзать?
<sharikoff> The_BROS: остальное это что?
<The_BROS> не-мак-железо
<sharikoff> я могу высказать свое мнение но оно будет неофициальным мнением руководства канала ни русскоязычного сообщества убунту
<sharikoff> The_BROS: я же говорю что стабильно
<The_BROS> Кстати, кто еще не пилил 11.10 на главном канале дали интересную ссылку http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<sharikoff> стабильность достигается облизыванием софта до изумления
<sharikoff> пока все баги не выловят
<sharikoff> результат - старый софт
<The_BROS> <sharikoff> по поводу Мака - не сомневаюсь. Судя по iPhone - это мега-стэйбл
<sharikoff> зато мегастабильный
<baronos> 2 минуты и я почтовик свернул в трей и теперь он висит и уведомляет о сообщениях, юзайте блин гугл.
<sharikoff> The_BROS: я тя че то непойму причем здесь яфон
<sharikoff> мы ж про оси говорили
<The_BROS> <sharikoff> это я для сравнения. Юзал я WinMobile, сейчас - iOS. Разница - поразительная. То же думаю по аналогии и для ПК
<The_BROS> Хотя Линукс и Мак все-равно где-то родственники
<sharikoff> ну.. потом просто сложно че то другое юзать
<sharikoff> опять же это мое личное мнение
<VMV> Ubuntu tweak умеет удалять конфиги удаленных программ, какой командой это можно сделать?
<VMV> sharikoff, после мака сложно?
<sharikoff> после яфона
<The_BROS> <sharikoff> как на маке с доступностью софта. Имеется в виду не бесплатной доступностью
<The_BROS> т.е. бесплатной
<sharikoff> ну у меня меньше 5 процентов куплено
<sharikoff> не считая конечно компов и оси
<The_BROS> юзабилити на высоте?
<OS[web]> Ubuntu и Mac OS почти копия друг друга, разве что другая цветовая гамма и разные фичи
<sharikoff> ну.. удобно скажем так
<sharikoff> сделано удобно и красиво
<sharikoff> http://cl.ly/AvYo
<VMV> твое мнение - оправдывает свою стоимость?
<sharikoff> http://cl.ly/AuoR
<sharikoff> VMV: дорого
<User210[web]> <@sharikoff> а кому принадлежат права на значки(иконки). Т.е кто укого их стырил. Один в один с убунтой.
<sharikoff> я не знаю
<Evilkiss_> Привет!
<Evilkiss_> Есть тут кто?
<Dan`ka> нету
<Evilkiss_> я уже заметил
<Evilkiss_> вообще никакого общения тут нет
<Evilkiss_> странно как-то
<Dan`ka> суббота,утро
<Dan`ka> я сама только проснулась
<Dan`ka> еще лежу в постеле))
<Evilkiss_> Утро?
<Evilkiss_> уже как 2 часа по московскому...
<Dan`ka> ну как... ночь доолгая была)
<Evilkiss_> хе хе
<Dan`ka> у меня час дня
<Evilkiss_> и у меня час дня
<Evilkiss_> Ладно, короче, пока тут спрашивать о помощи в убунту рановато,
<Dan`ka> попробуй
<Evilkiss_> всё равно ещё ни кто не проснулся
<yurau> yurau сейчас слушает Ивана Купала - Дятел
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<yurau> упс err
<Evilkiss_> спасибо, будем знать...
<sharikoff> yurau: еще раз и баня =)
<VMV> подскажите люди, что это за файл с именем duplicity-full-signatures.20111014T131738Z.sigtar.gpg
<baronos> шифрованый файл какой то вроде
<VMV> появился в хоме неизвестно после чего..
<BrainShock> ;)
<BrainShock> кто-нибудь, будет любезен мне помочь
<OS[web]> а как тут можно общаться с телефона?
<BrainShock> к кому я могу обратиться за онлайн консультацией
<VMV> я пробовал с симбиана)) тяжело, но можно))
<BrainShock> подскажите пожалуйста, заранее спасибо
<VMV> BrainShock, а вопрос-то где?
<OS[web]> BrainShock выкладывай
<BrainShock> вопрос болезненный подьем Ubuntu 10.10 server GUI в часности Xorga в режиме No Display ... для Remote Desktop
<BrainShock> отказываеться у меня Xorg запускаться
<BrainShock> если, возможно, подскажите в какой канал обратиться за помощью по данному вопросу
<VMV> отправь вопрос на форум с подробностями
<VMV> может кто-то сталкивался
<BrainShock> пытался
<BrainShock> форумы меня привелю сюда
<baronos> прежде чем решить проблему с кодировкой в радиотрей и вставлять это newMetadata = str(data).encode('latin-1').decode('cp1251').encode('utf8') нужно добавить сначала кодировку cp1251???
<OS[web]> подскажите IRC клиент для телефона?!!!!
<baronos> гугл знает
<OS[web]> нихрена он не знает =(
<The_BROS> Кто пользуется Empathy? Возможно объединение в метаконтакт или это баг в программе?
<Evilkiss_> Народ, проблема....
<baronos> OS[web]: какой телефон?
<Evilkiss_> Есть два компа, один из них настольный,другой лэптоп, настольный подключён через LAN,а второй через WLAN, когда выключаю настольный комп, то почему-то мой лэптоп не может после этого выйти в Интернет...Только после включения настольного компÑ
<baronos> мде
<Evilkiss_> Я думаю, что это как-то связано с убунтой...
<baronos> это кодировка не utf-8
<baronos> Evilkiss_: сюда пихай текст http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<OS[web]> baronos Samsung  GT-E2652
<novns> baronos, это именно utf-8, но обрезано на половине символа
<Evilkiss_> baronos: и что потом будет? Куда это отправится?
<novns> Evilkiss_, разбейте на несолько сообщений покороче
<baronos> OS[web]: jmIrc
<Evilkiss_> novns, не такое уж оно и длинное...2 не полных строки
<baronos> OS[web]: гугл не знает?
<baronos> ленивые ёпрст
<novns> Evilkiss_, у irc есть ограничение на количество байт в строке, ваш utf занимает по два байта на символ
<Evilkiss_> novns, ок, и как-то влияет? Народ не увидит моего полного сообщения?
<novns> Evilkiss_, http://i.imgur.com/GOjat.png
<novns> вот так это влияет
<Evilkiss_> novns, спасибо...я об этом не мог знать, так как мне на экране вышло нормально
<Evilkiss_> Есть два компа, один из них настольный,другой лэптоп, настольный подключён через LAN,а второй через WLAN
<Evilkiss_> когда выключаю настольный комп, то почему-то мой лэптоп не может после этого выйти в Интернет...
<Evilkiss_> Только после включения настольного компьютера опять выходит...В чём может быть проблема?
<Evilkiss_> вот, теперь нормально?
<OS[web]> baronos мне нужно для сенсорного телеофна =((
<novns> теперь да
<baronos> OS[web]: вопрос был "<+OS[web]> подскажите IRC клиент для телефона?!!!!" я подсказал, а гугл может и больше подсказать так что иди и ищи.
<Evilkiss_> Вот хотел бы знать, кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой?
<AndreX> Evilkiss_: это проблема скорее всего железяк, к которые конектится комп, сбрасывай, перешивай, ковыряй, меняй их
<crazysova> Радости от 11.10 совсем нет интерфейс глючит, хз как что делать нету не какого удобства
<baronos> нормально работает интерфейс.
<baronos> Все я победил кодировку в радио)
<Evilkiss_> AndreX, могу сразу сказать, что проблема не в них...
<Evilkiss_> AndreX, так как на настольном компе есть также ещё и другая OS, вот когда я выключаю ком...
<Evilkiss_> AndreX, через эту OS, то тогда я могу спокойно заходить через ноутбук в Интернет
<AndreX> а первая на десктопе какая?
<Evilkiss_> AndreX, а когда выключаю комп через убунту, то тогда почему-то интернет в ноуте перестаёт работать
<baronos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/708494/ если эту часть кода питона сделаю перевод уведомлений, то я не нарушу работу скипта?
<Evilkiss_> AndreX, хотя ноут ничего странного не сообщает...также пишет,что коннект, но не выходит в инет
<baronos> р*
<AndreX> Evilkiss_: у тебя ноут к отдельной точке доступа подключён через вафлю, или к роутеру, который нет раздаёт, с вафлей
<Evilkiss_> AndreX, извини забыл сообщить, оба компа подключены к роутеру.
<AndreX> странно, прямо техника - на грани фантастики
<Evilkiss_> AndreX, ты это мне?
<AndreX> ну мона сказать и да
<AndreX> а ip адрес в оси после загрузки которой перестаёт работать нет какой
<OS[web]> ох, наконец то скачалась убунту..а будем тестить новую версию =)
<Evilkiss_> AndreX, после какой загрузки?
<AndreX> Evilkiss_: такс ступил
<markmx> если кто химика увидит, передайте ему что его ждут дюли и денежка =)
<Evilkiss_> Короче, я не могу понять, как убунту может влиять на роутер....после выключения компьютера
<AndreX> Evilkiss_: да я тоже, если тока роутер от неё получает ip, но это бред какой то тогда
<Evilkiss_> AndreX, вот я и о том же...,так как отключаю комп через винду, то ничего такого нет
<AndreX> Evilkiss_: настройки сети выставь также как в винде, может пройдёт
<Evilkiss_> ну,могу конечно попробывать и так...
<Evilkiss_> выставить то же ип адресс
<Evilkiss_> ладно,ушёл тестить...
<Evilkiss_> спасибо за внимание и понимание
<artus> а нафига после роутера ручками ip забивать? если он по dhcp  должен все корректно отдавать
<artus> вот сначала лезуть, настраивают непойми что а потом жалуютцо
<markmx> на роутере есть кнопа reset - жать в первую очередь
<AndreX> зачем?
<artus> да и ресет там жать не надо, просто в настройках дхцпы задать новый диапазон и переаздать ip
<artus> если так уж плющит и гдето чтото накладывается \
<markmx> всегда надо жать ресет... а еще лучше трехкратный вкл.выкл.
<artus> markmx, а чего сразу не вернуть в магазин? )))
<markmx> ага, чтобы они там так развлекались? нет уж =) мое, я сам буду вклыкать =)
<markmx> вот я убунту раза три уже вклвыкнул, все теперь нормалег, даже меджик собрался как положено из сыров... я почти уже админ =)
<artus> markmx, эммм, а нафига его было собирать?
<markmx> imagemagick то... да фиг знает =) мне нравиться когда его пересобираешься с джипегом и все работает
<artus> ну если лечить болячки на уровне вл\выкл то да, мегаодмин)
<markmx> =))) у меня сервак в офисе стартанут с флешки =) чиста по админски
<markmx> при этом управляю им из дому... один маленький ребут и блин нету сервака
<artus> markmx, зачем ? )
<AndreX> комп так когланибудь выкл и больше не вкл офофофоф вобщем
<artus> параноя такая пароноя )
<markmx> ну там слетела федора, перестала стартиться, я приехал с утреца, и было так вломак, что я пожертвовал захваченной флешкой с убунтиком 10.10 вроде у меня там или 11.04. ну загрузил, поставил ssh и уехал =) там все равно на серваке кроме порнухи ничо полезного нету 
<markmx> в итоге все исправление заняло минут 25.. .стартануть, поставить шары, поставить ссш, уехать
<artus> оригинально) упал сервак, че упал никого не волнует, воткнуть флешку с бубунтой авось проживут) даже коментов нет)
<markmx> главное чтобы никто из них недодумался выдернуть его из розетки, а так все достаточно нормалег, шары в сети видно, работает все быстро, в системе ничего лишнего
<markmx> упал он по простой причине
<markmx> там стоит федора 2004 чтоли года выпуска =) ниразу не апдейченая при этом в нее ставилось куча софта, почты, эмуяторы, адинэсы и пр... разве что старый админ на этом серваке в фаркрай не рубился
<artus> ога) и новый по ходу не лучше)
<markmx> кстати есть плюс от такого падения... если приедут дяди в масках... а они приедут, то главное флешку вынуть... да и винты стораджи, пущай балуются с федоркой
<markmx> новый админ хорош =) он 11.10 дома поставил на ноут
<artus> markmx, а причем тут дяди к оси в виде линукса? при условии что все файло на винтах остаетцо?
<markmx> винты с файлом вынимаются
<artus> нуну)
<markmx> и увозятся за 40 кс от города...
<markmx> =)
<markmx> ну это не моя проблема, мне как сказали я так и сделал
<artus> есть маленький нюанс) после того как их непойми кто в спешке вытянет совсем не факт что они опосля запустятся)
<artus> че тогда сразу термитную шашку внутря не бросить)
<markmx> пофиг, задача уничтожить а не спасти.. .спасать по возможности, но если нет, то пофиг
<artus> бред какой то )
<markmx> от шашки могут пострадать люди =) а тут сложно даже доказать будет что мы что-то попортили, винты целые, отформатать и вуаля =)
<markmx> прсото копии лежат на немецком облаке еще... =) правда недельнойдавности
<markmx> во напомнили, завтра буду ж бакапиться как раз
<markmx> точнее счас, завтра заливать
<artus> markmx, а че, религия не позволяет держать сервак в облаке? и ходить туда по впн? )))
<markmx> в офисе скорость такая что хоть в тыщу облаков...
<markmx> пробовал когда нить пользоваться базами адинэс через инет стремящийся к модемному? =)
<markmx> у нас просто не бизнесцентр с гигабитами =) мы скромные бизнесменчики, ютимся в маленьком офисе
<artus> ну если такая пичалька протянуть норм канал) чтоб хотяб для терминалок хватало ...
<artus> на что вполне хватит и 3g )
<markmx> йоты? пробовали, лежит большой их роутер пылиться теперь
<markmx> лан поцоны, пошел я, пасип, скоро буду, на ланчпаде так и не смог зарегаться не приходит конфирмация
<artus> ну не думаю что на йотах сошолся клином белый свет, да и при наличии более мение прямых рук антенко на модемчик делается за 20ть минут)
<artus> и ловит после этого даже в тьмутаракани)
<Nor8> artus: Не напомнишь, как частоту говернор проца через консоль поменять в 11.10? )))
<artus> я себе сигнал с 117dbi до 82х вытягивал)
<artus> Nor8, вот не помню
<Nor8> artus: Я загуглил, конечно, но что то мне подсказывает, что это решение для 11.10 не совсем подходит ))) Гном 3 и так далее вносят свои коррективы :-D
<artus> Nor8, ну вобщето ему плевать должно быть на гномы и все остальное )
<artus> оно не привязано к дму
<Nor8> artus: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/ вот этот мануал был рабочим, но требует установки гном-апплет,  и что то не уверен я, что в гноме 3-ем есть cpufreq апплет. А установка из синаптика freq-utils результатов пока не принесла. ))))
<artus> markmx, ты тут еще ? ))
<artus> Nor8, дык можно ж рулить не аплетом, вернее аплет нафиг не нужен) или на автомате пусть работаеть , или в какой то конкретной позиции
<Nor8> artus: На автомате он работает конечно, но иногда нужно его руками на производительность переключить, а потом обратно.
<Nor8> artus: Апплет не нужен в консоле, но почему то требует его установку. Вот такой вот парадокс от Убунту )))
<The_BROS> для чего нужен XTerm в новом дистрибутиве? Целесообразно ли его удалить?
<Nor8> The_BROS: Нельзя, это знак принадлежности и аттрактивный элемент в рекламе нового дистра. Через него домохозяйки осознают свою связь с миром кулхацкеров. :-D
<The_BROS> <Nor8> Т.е.? А чем он отличается от традиционного терминала?
<Nor8> The_BROS: Визуально отличия видно?
<The_BROS> кроме визуального
<Nor8> The_BROS: )))
<Nor8> Какие могут быть отличия у  программ такого класса? )))))
<The_BROS> визуально - по-моему меньше в разрешении))
<The_BROS> а смысл было его инсталлировать?
<baronos> видать для разработчиков
<Nor8> The_BROS: Кто то из подрастающих девов пользуется только им ))))
<The_BROS> Кто-нибудь пользуется Gnome Classic? Есть возможность что-нибудь делать с панелями?
<The_BROS> добавлять значки и т.д. как в прежнем гноме
<baronos> gnome shell rulez
<Nor8> The_BROS: Можно. Удали гном 3 и поставь гном 2 и делай с панелями, что хочешь )))
<The_BROS> <Nor8> этот устраивает по быстродействию. Но с минимализмом по-моему переборщили))
<Nor8> The_BROS: Это не минимализм, это издевательство на классиком. ))
<[Raiden]> могли бы ответить что значки все какие можно было раньше, добавляются по альт+пкм
<AndreX> могли, но я был занят, а потом он ушол
<alexmlw> может у кого есть мысли чего не хватает http://unixforum.org/index.php?act=attach&type=post&id=22662
<AndreX> У вас нет доступа к этой странице или функции. Если вы не авторизованы, можете сделать это, используя форму ниже, а затем попробовать снова. а регится мне там лень
<alexmlw> блин нето) http://imglink.ru/show-image.php?id=7e7aba6671653bc37a28b0c38e802cac
<User248[web]> всем привет!! может кто помочь советом
<User248[web]> есть ли системные требования в 11.10 кошки или критика к железу
<User248[web]> который день не как не поставлю ос на свой ноутбук
<SeaCaT> Ку народ
<alexmlw> User248[web], а на что жалуется
<SeaCaT> Вопрос. Windows XPникак не захочет понимать файловую систему линукс, да?
<alexmlw> да
<SeaCaT> ._. окау
<SeaCaT> А никаки файловых менеджеров, или что то типа того?
<SeaCaT> НЕ существует?
<alexmlw> SeaCaT, можно через total comander но в него нузно какойто плагин ставить
<User248[web]> вроди стало сперва но как-то криво видать 2 раза подвисало
<User248[web]> при установке
<SeaCaT> Спасибо, погуглю.
<User248[web]> а потом и вовсе подвисло смертельно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если точно, то были какие то дрова-костыли для хрюши. но лучше не портить фс
<SeaCaT> На форуме статей нету? Мож что посоветуете? Просто 2 ПК, на одно убунту + хр, на втором только хр
<SeaCaT> <JohnDoe_71Rus это мне?
<AndreX> SeaCaT: ext2explore
<User248[web]> каждый следующий раз при загрузке меню GNU GRAB выдает и все
<User248[web]> я разочарован
<AndreX> SeaCaT: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/files/
<User248[web]> так и не удалось попользовать (
<Evilkiss> Привет всем
<User248[web]> салют!
<Evilkiss> Короче, я ещё больше в недоумение
<Evilkiss> на счёт своей проблемы
<User248[web]> как и я наверное
<AndreX> Evilkiss: везеде автоматом сеть выстави и пускай роутер раздаёт
<Evilkiss> так самое удивительное,что автоматом и стоит
<User248[web]> может я зря решил с убунту начать
<Evilkiss> короче,вот, что попробывал, опять отключил настольный комп...сеть стала плохо работать на ноуте после этого
<SeaCaT> ХАха, закачки с sourceforge.net Google chrome стартует автоматом, не предупреждая о возможной опасности контента.Непривычно )
<alexmlw> User248[web], перезагрузи когда появится надпись gnu grub нажми Esc должно меню появиться
<skai-falkorr> User248[web]: зажми шифт во время загрузки и появится меню выбора пунктов загрузки
<Evilkiss> но, я отключил на ноуте безпроводную сеть и попробывал подсоединиться через провод
<Evilkiss> так,он вообще не подсоединяет даже через него к роутеру
<Evilkiss> офигеть,что за бред
<User248[web]> ого сколько хитростей ...а я лузер рескнул форматнул жосткий и вперед за котом 11.10)
<SeaCaT> Evilkiss : Шнур обжат неверно? Перебит?
<SeaCaT> а что за роутер?
<Evilkiss> SeaCaT, ну, я не такой уж ламер
<SeaCaT> Извини)
<Evilkiss> SeaCaT, после того как включил настольный комп, ноут тоже заработал через провод...
<SeaCaT> Магия Убунту. Древнеафрикансие шаманы наполнили эту систему чарующей волшебной энергией...
<Evilkiss> SeaCaT, роутер дешёвка...но не может в нём быть дело, так как через винд работает идеально
<Evilkiss> SeaCaT,вот только если это, но как-то меня это не очень успокаивает
<SeaCaT> П порт на роутере чистый? О_о
<SeaCaT> Проблемы иногда решаются самым неожиданным способом)
<AndreX> ударь молотком по роутеру
<Evilkiss> SeaCaT, что ты имеешь в виду под словом чистый?
<SeaCaT> Еа роутере автораздача, а нат/qoS? Как?
<SeaCaT> Evilkiss : в обычном. пыль там. грязь. шерсть. как в моем случае)
<SeaCaT> у меня когда кошак был, обожал спать на столе на роутере. хз почему.
<AndreX> и интересно как это влияет на работу компа зависимо от состояния вл выкл другого))
<SeaCaT> Тянешься ночью погладить а у него пузо перемигивается светодиодами. ВНЕЗАПНО
<AndreX> просто фаза луны сёдня неудачная
<SeaCaT> Всмысле может быть там волосок. на контакте. Включая комп, юзер задел шнур ногой, тот прижался посильнее и все заработало. Логика же.
<SeaCaT> НЕ забудь про расположения планет и звездных систем.
<SeaCaT> да и аура у роутера плохая наверное.
<User248[web]> проконсультируйте пожалуста у меня ноут- RAM 1 GB HDD 80 Gb  карта Radeon x1100 256 MB CPU Celeron M 1.6 старенький потянет Ubuntu 11.10 ???
<AndreX> SeaCaT: или у юзера
<SeaCaT> +
<User248[web]> хочется  же
<Nor8>  User248[web]: 10.04 поставь
<User248[web]> начать из далека???
<SeaCaT> <+User248[web] : Минимальные системные требования Ubuntu - это 384 Мбайт оперативной памяти и 4 Гбайт диск
<SeaCaT> Gjbcr
<SeaCaT> ПОИСК
<User248[web]> ну для нормального пользования
<skai-falkorr> User248[web]: у мну ноут на 1.3ггц и встроенный интел видяшиком работает
<SeaCaT> Как бы да.
<SeaCaT> ЗАвисит от того тчо подразумевать под нормальным использованием
<skai-falkorr> рут обычно 4гб, хомяк - все остальное
<alexmlw> User248[web], 10.04 имеет долгосрочную потдержку и более стабильная
<User248[web]>  меня офис , видео и аудео интересует
<User248[web]> спасибо за совет!!
<SeaCaT> +User248[web] : 10.04 LTS
<AndreX> User248[web] на 11.10 у тебя может не заработать видюха, причём вабще
<User248[web]> так и было наверное
<User248[web]> а рядом с виндой можно ставить без проблем...10.04
<User248[web]> ??
<baronos> да
<SeaCaT> Да, только СНАЧАЛА винду, ПОТОМ - УБу
<User248[web]> с винды уже пишу сюда! )
<baronos> да там ничего проще чем граб востановить и нету
<SeaCaT> ТОгда ставь и не заморачивайся ))
<User248[web]> спасибо всем!!! пожалуй приступем
<User248[web]> доброго дня всем
<SeaCaT> нда. Ext2explore - совсем не тот принцип, который хотелось бы.
<SeaCaT> ПРиходится каждый файл пересохранять на нтфс разделы. УУУУУУ.
<Evilkiss> Пацаны,короче я в шоке
<SeaCaT> ?
<Evilkiss> убунту,это точно магия какая-то
<baronos> это человечность))
<SeaCaT> ЗАработало, после удара молотком по роутеру?
<SeaCaT> ;D
<alexmlw> SeaCaT, полного доступа в них нет, толко чтение
<AndreX> SeaCaT: ну о другом ты не упоминал, я работал с более старой версией которая ещё тока ехт2 видела всё норм было
<Evilkiss> SeaCaT, вот, проверил по другому, включил настольный комп через убунту по LAN к роутеру
<SeaCaT> А полный вообще реализуем?
<Evilkiss> потом включил ноут через убунту только через WLAN к роутеру
<SeaCaT> И заработало?
<Evilkiss> выключил ноут, интернет перестал работать на настольном
<SeaCaT> Что то в мозге появилось....Что то..
<SeaCaT> Твой роутер имеет какой то вид аллергии на мультисистемность...винду и линух одновременно обслуживать не хочет.
<Evilkiss> короче, без разнитцы какой комп выключаю первым, после этого нету доступа к роутеру
<AndreX> выкинь роутер, это точно уже и отмазки что в других ос, компах работал норм
<baronos> тебе на форум по роутеру наверно надо
<Evilkiss> SeaCaT, но сейчас оба компьютера были в систиме линукса
<SeaCaT> Повреждена прошивка роутера? Или устарела капитально? О_о
<Evilkiss> но,тогда обьясните, почему, когда выключаю комп через винду, то он ни как не влияет но ноуты с системой линукс?
<SeaCaT> Что то с роутером, однозначно. У меня TP-link T110, через сетевой хаб раздает винде, линуху, + вайфай точке. Норма все работает, дисконнектов незамечено.
<Evilkiss> короче полный БРЕД
<Evilkiss> я не догоняю
<SeaCaT> МОдель роутера в студию
<amarovita> Надо DHCP включить и статику выключить
<Evilkiss> SeaCaT, да модель странная-дешёвка какая-то
<Evilkiss> но я уже им пользуюсь 3 года
<Evilkiss> amarovita, DHCP server enable пишет в роутере
<SeaCaT> IP автоматами ловит?
<SeaCaT> ИЛи вручную прописаны? Если есть Wlan, подключись чем нибудть и проверь, слетать будет при отключении.
<artus> а в чем логика совать машинку из локалки в wlan?
<skai> artus: рост виртуального пинуса
<Evilkiss> SeaCaT, да ип ловит автоматами
<amarovita> А wlan вообще в свой порт воткнут, или в лан, в лучших традициях?
<Evilkiss> SeaCaT, короче модель роутера, Tenda TWL542R
<SeaCaT> Evilkiss, http://www.tenda.cn/tendacn/DownLoads/show.aspx?productid=260
<SeaCaT> Прошивка вполне может быть источником неприятностей
<SeaCaT> афк.
<SeaCaT> УЖин))
<Evilkiss_> блин блин
<Evilkiss_> боюсь я как-то обновлять firmware
<Evilkiss_> так как тут на сайте написано,что она для версии TWL542Rv2.0, а у меня-то ни где не сказано,что версия 2.0, у меня просто написано
<Evilkiss_> TWL542R
<SeaCaT> Evilkiss 192.168.0.1
<SeaCaT> В браузере
<SeaCaT> в адреснюй строке
<SeaCaT> admin/admin
<artus> @kick SeaCaT пробел это не знак припинания
<Evilkiss_> SeaCaT, спасибо я знаю,как туда заходить
<SeaCaT> Artus???
<artus> SeaCaT, не флуди
<artus> !enter | SeaCaT
<ubuntuhelp> SeaCaT: Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<hunter-12> нет, из .xinitrc никак
<jet4fire> всем привет
<hunter-12> jet4fire, ку
<jet4fire> такой вопросик
<SeaCaT> Я не флудил, медленно соображаю. то же самое, если бы человеку на вопрос"нет звука в убунту" sudo alsamixer, unmute
<jet4fire> как установить новые темы в гноме 3
<jet4fire> ?
<SeaCaT> тОчнее, ты ответил 'sudo...
<skai-falkorr> jet4fire: для шела или для гтк?
<jet4fire> для шела
<skai-falkorr> jet4fire: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/overview-gnome-shell.html
<jet4fire> ок
<skai-falkorr> jet4fire: там расширение для тем описано
<jet4fire> спасибо
<skai-falkorr> и куда кидать
<Evilkiss_> SeaCaT, во, на счёт звука в убунту
<Evilkiss_> SeaCaT, тоже есть маленькое непонимание
<SeaCaT> Блин, давай в приват, а то артус прибьет окончательно и навечно зобанит)
<SeaCaT_> Так
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/10/13/printer/
<baronos> нифига не понял, у меня уведомления как на гном 2 стали)
<baronos> http://i.minus.com/ibhwOYb4UFOqXH.png каким то образом мутировал notification
<jet4fire> есть кто программирует на питон?
<baronos> #python
<jet4fire> =)
<baronos> все что связанно с кодировкой cp1251 поставил и только тогда кодировка стала нормальной в радиотрее, надо еще ритмбокс проверить.
<baronos> не работает на ритбоксе((
<Evilkiss> народ,как кому-то написать в приват
<AndreX>  /msg nick text
<baronos> я гоп радио нашел)) жесть)
<Evilkiss> спасибо
<SeaCaT> Хм
<SeaCaT> Что то тут не так. pidgin не хочет отправлять сообщения
<[Raiden]> регистрация ника...
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<[Raiden]> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<baronos> ну кстати не плохая нижняя панель на гном шелл, и рабочие столы пофиксили чтоб не прибавлялись)
<skai-falkorr> гш ниче так
<skai-falkorr> в 12.04 будет готово для продакшена
<[Raiden]> вы попробуйте хотя бы чуть дальше копнуть. Вчера чел в /etc полез , т.к. раньше опция питания была реакция на кнопку повер, а теперь нет, всинк в вим включаеся\выключается через зад, сразу надо ставить гном-викер как минимум.
<[Raiden]> хотя да, на скриншотах ничего
<[Raiden]> * в вм
<SeaCaT2> что то я не понял, а как пиджин к этому чату подключить?
<baronos> вот если бы с нижней панели перекинуть на верхнюю было бы лучше
<SeaCaT2> О_о ник зарегистрировал , в чат входит, а писать не могу.
<[Raiden]> что бы иконку на панель добавитьв гш - надо ждать пока напишут расширение или изучать яву. Раньше просто мышкой кинуть )
<baronos> SeaCaT2: открой клиент и там первая вкладка есть там добавить чат
<dmay> skai-falkorr: зря ставил, я перезагружаться пошёл XD
<skai-falkorr> dmay: не ценишь ты моей доброты
<SeaCaT2> baronos я уже это сделал. клиент чат видит, в комнате он. Но не могу писать
<SeaCaT2> Говорит Cannot send to channel
<[Raiden]> или скажем, что бы мышкой переклчиться на окно на втором столе, надо перейти в режим превью, переключиться на второй стол, только потом на приложение. Скале нет, таскбара нет. Либо надо давить альт+таб - т.е. переходить с мышки на клаву.
<AndreX> !faq > SeaCaT2
<ubuntuhelp> SeaCaT2, please see my private message
<AndreX> SeaCaT2: читай
<[Raiden]> В общем некие элементы на столе , любые , с красивой темой + валлпапер - вот то что привлекает людей. А потом они как минимум неделю пытаются найти куда засунулись все настройки.
<baronos> ну мышка не 10кг весит чтоб её тащить в угол, да если нажать кл. виндоус откроеться превью и там выбирай, я поставил док итам есть воркспейс
<SeaCaT2> AndreX ЧИтал.
<SeaCaT2> ЗАрегистрировал ник на канале, вон висит же. НО не могу писать, просто клиент не хочет. Хотя сообщения приходят
<skai-falkorr> SeaCaT2 значит не читал
<[Raiden]> baronos: 1. настроек превью нет, 2. отображаются только окна текущего стола, 3. итог - много телодвижений ненужных.
<AndreX> SeaCaT2: последний пункт, по всем ссылкам полазил?
<baronos> + можно поставить нижнюю панель blob:http%3A%2F%2Fminus.com/0c58abbc-1554-48ce-b593-9f85cbfbf910
<SeaCaT2> Хм
<baronos> ой
<baronos> http://k.minus.com/j4wmhEwHAHdDz.png
<skai-falkorr> @voice dmay
<SeaCaT2> !faq > SeaCaT2
<ubuntuhelp> SeaCaT2, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> ну да, вся надежда на расширения :) но сравни например расширение которое дает док с кодки или авн, или то что делает панел ьс гном-панель из гном2. :)
<[Raiden]> на яве ваще нет хороших функциональных  гуи программ, тоже самое касается расширений.
<[Raiden]> * с docky или awn
<SeaCaT2> YT? vyt 'nj yhfdbncz http://image.kz/img/45/45115bd105f6e5e7f69674dc21b3beb9.png
<baronos> каждому своё)
<SeaCaT2> *Мне это просто нравится, я просто кайфую с этого.
<AndreX> хм
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT2: кинь линк, а то с картинки долго
<dmay> еслиб ещё битлокер предлагал разлочить диск при первом к нему обращении, было бы вооще Ъ
<dmay> упс, кажись немного не туда :3
<AndreX> [Raiden]: там у него букв нет
<[Raiden]> AndreX: я вижу и прошу ссылку
<[Raiden]> на там
<AndreX> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<AndreX> вот
<SeaCaT2> В смысле линк?
<AndreX> ага
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT2: в смысле урл ссылку и т.д.
<[Raiden]> адрес
<SeaCaT2> http://image.kz/show/45115bd105f6e5e7f69674dc21b3beb9
<SeaCaT2> это?
<[Raiden]> не, не важно
<Intrpt> линк на тему, где букв нет.
<[Raiden]> baronos: Нижняя панель как минимум ужасна на вид + ни сама панель ни таскбар на ней не имеют ваще ниаких настроек. Короче иначе чем костыль это не назвать. Это даже с панелью из хп сравнить нельзя.
<AndreX> хм главное подчёркивания есть
<sharikoff> это тест на зрение
<sharikoff> у кого букв нет тот шпион
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: itmages.ru лучше попробуй. Правильный сервис + удобно встраивается в убунту.
<AndreX> SeaCaT2: ковыряй шрифты или с другого баузера зайди если также то шрифты если нет то удали настройки хрома
<[Raiden]> я отмазку придумал. Убунта поставляется с фф. Проблемы в хроме - проблемы индейцев.
<[Raiden]> )
<Intrpt> SeaCaT: настройки хрома в /home/юзер/.config/google-chrome Сноси, всё что видишь. =)
<baronos> да хватит холивар разводить) мне нравиться даже больше чем гном 2, зашел сегодня в 11,04 и увидел что унылый гном 2, по рабочим столам лазить не удобно.
<[Raiden]> baronos: ок, я помолчу )
<AndreX> ещё б сказал, если используете по не существующее в инсталяционном образе это ваши проблемы
<skai-falkorr> AndreX: а мва так и говорил
<skai-falkorr> !na > AndreX
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX, please see my private message
<skai-falkorr> !ubu > AndreX
<baronos> хмм, кстати расширение не плохое статикворкспейс теперь не изменно 4 стола в превью)
<[Raiden]> а теперь попробуй сделать 6 стов вместо 4
<[Raiden]> придется поправить js или лезть в дконф
<baronos> сделал
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: у меня 3.мне удобно
<baronos> тут все просто)
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: я не про количество для удобства, а о том как меняется количество в ГШ
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: расширениями.
<SeaCaT2> ТАк.  Заработало. доолго грузится, и в итоге прогружается. Что за шаманизм? В фф все бегом. другие страницы в гугле тож бегом. ТОлко убунту.ру
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: вот если у фф куча расширений, чтобы было удобно - это нормально.а вот если гш модульное - это плохо
<dmay> убунту.ру работает на убунту? :3
<skai-falkorr> чем плохо то, что можно подобрать под себя все?
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: нет, расширения недостаточно, надо его ещё донастроить, но нету никаких диалогов. Надо лезть в реестр или править само расширение.
<skai-falkorr> многие расширения имеют свои настройки
<SeaCaT2> !faq > SeaCaT2
<ubuntuhelp> SeaCaT2, please see my private message
<baronos> единственная стандартная тема шелла не тормозит остальные притормаживают вход\выход из превью
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: в фф для настроки расширний очень редко надо лезть в about:config
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: ну так и фф не сразу строилось
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: фф старо.вот хром тож на расширениях.но не все имеют настройки
<skai-falkorr> дело времени
<SeaCaT2> ТАк что такое, наорд? с хромом?
<[Raiden]> дело долгого времени. Сам проект нацелен на то что бы упрощать гном + не делать расширений увеличивающих функционал.
<[Raiden]> остается ждать что пионеры допишут и выложат
<SeaCaT2> ИЛи вы мне просто напишите !GTFO my IRC > SeaCaT?
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT2: тебе уже предложили удалить профиль с найстройками. Пробовал?
<SeaCaT2> только что установленный хром.
<AndreX> 00:40:32           AndreX | SeaCaT2: ковыряй шрифты или с другого баузера зайди если также то шрифты если нет то удали настройки хрома
<[Raiden]> а хомпапка от предыдущей версии убунты?
<SeaCaT2> Сейчас снесу. с фф все норма, но в фф нет флеша. ютуб не посерфишь.
<[Raiden]> а можеот просто флэш доставить?
<baronos> ух ты на docky по воркспейсу можно колесиком переключать О_о так еще удобней)
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT2: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1015/h_1318694080_1843664_7f3fc75526.png
<[Raiden]> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<[Raiden]> !flash64
<ubuntuhelp> PPA для 64битного флеша находится тут https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: погода это конки такой или что?
<[Raiden]> Intrpt: это плазмойд для kde , в гноме если есть похожее , то это screenlets
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: а, ок.. спасибо.. скринлетс не понравились.
<SeaCaT2> Raiden : Майнкрафт детектед))
<SeaCaT2> Размеры твоего монитора поражают....
<[Raiden]> стырь тогда настройки коньков у кого-нить ) или... можно найти апплет на пашель и для юнити и для гномшелла с погодой - правда незнаю откуда берут.
<[Raiden]> *панель
<The_BROS> из-за чего может быть проблема запуска Gnom Shell? (кривизна, нестабильность, половину шрифтов не видно)
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: 11.10?
<The_BROS> да
<[Raiden]> Фиг знает, может по какой-то причине выбраны шрифты которых нет, или что-то с локализацией\системной локалью.
<The_BROS> локализации нет. Все английское
<The_BROS> экран дрожит - даже невозможно понять что за интерфейс
<The_BROS> Гном классик же работает идеально
<[Raiden]> саздай ещё юзера, если там ок, то дел ов каких-то юзерских настройках. Если так же - проблема посложней.
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю
<[Raiden]> запути гном-твикер , попробуй сменить шрифты. Нестабильность - могу только послать читать ~/.xsession-errors и гуглить.
<[Raiden]> Мне напрочь не нравится гном3, но должен заметить , что у меня не падал.
<User289[web]> ребят помогите
<AndreX> The_BROS: моник лсд или дк
<AndreX> ж*
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> а что можешь сказать о Гном классик. Он должен быть без визуальных эффектов и прочих наворотов?
<The_BROS> <AndreX> ноут. ЛСД
<The_BROS> <AndreX> может конфликт с драйверами? На АТИ нормально ставится?
<User289[web]> уже битый час пытаюсь установить 10.04 на ноут
<The_BROS> <User289[web]> я вчера ставил. все норма. В чем проблема?
<AndreX> The_BROS: ну тогда настраивай герцы монитора итд
<SeaCaT2> По какому адресу лежат настройки хрома?
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: Да фиг знает. Если не считать того, что в гном классик, диалоги настройки всеравно гном3 и того что панели кривоваты... То наверное нормально :)
<User289[web]> вроди стартует и на этом все ...мигание курсора в углу екрана
<AndreX> SeaCaT2: ~/.google-chrome
<Intrpt> [Raiden]: /home/intrpt/.config/google-chrome примерно тут
<Intrpt> оО, мисклик.. сорри
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> а панели в классике настраивать не вариант? Т.е. там нет привычных апплетов?
<[Raiden]> нп
<The_BROS> <User289[web]> было когда-то такое. но не на этой версии. А диск разметил правильно и с чего грузишься?
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: там всё осталось, только свойства теперь по alt + клик. С эти проблем нет. Проблемы есть немног ос внешним видом панелей.
<[Raiden]> что в общем можно пережить
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> согласен. Быстрота зато заслуживает уважения
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: тебе по любому придется самому выбрать что использовать.
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> вот только не пойму убогость эффектов - это дефолтное?
<[Raiden]> да, претензий к скорости у меня нет тоже )
<User289[web]> диск не разметил так как хотел воспользоватся этим шансом при установке ...пробовал с usb потом сд записал
<The_BROS> т.е. непрозрачное окошко уведомлений, развертывание окна и т.п.
<SeaCaT_> Не помогло...
<Intrpt> SeaCaT_: хром стейбл или из дев канала?
<The_BROS> <User289[web]> разбей диск на 3 раздела в Live CD, а потом попробуй пускаться
<[Raiden]> The_BROS: да, чтобы стало прозрачное всё, надо лезть в дконф и искать там где у муттер\метасити включается композит. Либ озаменять его на другой вм с композитом - тот же компиз.
<SeaCaT_> а что ты мне дал вчерасчь?
<Intrpt> SeaCaT_: дев дал.. у меня работает без проблем изначально
<SeaCaT_> Странно.
<The_BROS> <[Raiden]> а твиками по-быстрому это не делается?
<Intrpt> SeaCaT_: правда у меня 10.04 давно стоит и всё настроено.. значит у тебя не в хроме дело, а в системе
<AndreX> SeaCaT_: dpkg--reconfigure google-chrome
<SeaCaT_> Другие сайты норма. никаких проблем. именно убунту.ру и форум
<[Raiden]> версия хрома кстати какая?  У кого там глюки
<User289[web]> live cd это прям с сайта можно верно???
<Intrpt> 16.0.904.0 dev , но у меня она работает оч. хорошо
<User289[web]> пробная версия как бы , правельно я понял
<AndreX> User289[web]: нет это прям с диска можно
<SeaCaT_> Raiden 16.0.904.0 dev
<User289[web]> в винде запускать???
<The_BROS> <User289[web]> конечно. Скачай с сайта образ, запиши его на флешку с помощью Unetbootin и работай с этим
<[Raiden]> У меня 15.х всё ок ) Хотя есл и выше пишут что в 16 ок, то думаю можно верить )
<AndreX> User289[web]: грузишся с болванки или в виртуальной машине из образа
<alexmlw> SeaCaT, попробуй тему системы поменять у меня на опенсусэ такое было
<User289[web]> ок ушол в себя
<User289[web]> пасиб
<[Raiden]> alexmlw: ты опенсусе ставил смоттреть или убежал оттуда сюда? Спортивный интерес )
<alexmlw> смотреть
<[Raiden]> ясно
<[Raiden]> мне в общем нравится она...
<SeaCaT_> cvtybk
<SeaCaT_> Сменил. то же самое
<AndreX> SeaCaT_: dpkg--reconfigure google-chrome делал?
<SeaCaT_> dpkg--reconfigure: команда не найдена
<alexmlw> [Raiden], меня заинтересовала федора электроникс лаб. думал даже перейти, но не сдружился с 3-м гномом и вернулся обратно
<The_BROS> а в Empathy невозможность сгруппировать метаконтакт - это баг?
<AndreX> SeaCaT_: dpkg-reconfigure google-chrome делал?
<AndreX> без 1 -
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: это мод какой-то отдельный?
<[Raiden]> AndreX: если у них дев ветка, то наверное это хромиум и пакет другой
<Intrpt> [Raiden]:  это хром, не хромиум точно.. пакет гугл-хром-анстейбл
<[Raiden]> а..
<SeaCaT_> Блин. Шаманы, наполнившие бубунту свой мистической аурой, проклинаю вас, чтоб дождя стопицот лет не было увас...
<AndreX> сто?
<AndreX> ч
<[Raiden]> тогда советую попробовать хромиум. У меня ок
<SeaCaT_> AndreX /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: Пакет google-chrome не установлен
<Intrpt> [Raiden]:  хромиум у меня перестал обновляться =) перешёл на хром.. Обновляется часто, работает на ура всё.
<AndreX> [Raiden]: ты прав
<[Raiden]> кстати да, чего-то ен валится каждый день ) Надо будет погуглить.
<SeaCaT_> !ubuntuhelp
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Intrpt> [Raiden]:  уменя хромиум из дейли билдс репозитория был.. так они забили на него вроде.. =) хотя он должен чаще хрома основного обновляться по логике
<bronze> Люди добрые подскажите пожайлуста как поставить драйвера на видио карту Ati hd3650
<[Raiden]> sudo jockey-gtk
<[Raiden]> или...
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<bronze> я скачиваю дрова с офф сайта всё ставлю нормально патом перезгагружаюсь и монтор отключается
<[Raiden]> лькрытый драйвер не блэклистил?
<[Raiden]> от*
<The_BROS> Как решить проблему Wine. При установке приложений пишет либо Invalid Name либо NSIS Error (Error lounching installer). Проблема появилась недавно и повторяется на любых версиях Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> по ходу старое описание на русской вики ,что странно, ведь с этим драйвером много проблем.
<AndreX> SeaCaT_: ну что у тебя там?
<bronze> лькрытый драйвер не блэклистил?
<bronze> это как:)?
<[Raiden]> bronze: лучше удали драйвер с хомсайта и поставь дрова из репозиториев , например используя команду выше.
<[Raiden]> либо сходи в гугл, у меня нвидия.
<bronze> я поставил дравйвера каторая ОС предложила после установки
<bronze> но почиму то даже HD фильмы воспроизводит с адскими лагами
<AndreX> bronze: а что за видюха и встроеная или нет?
<bronze> нет не встроенная
<bronze> видюха ati HD3650
<[Raiden]> bronze: если ставил просто запуском установщика. Попробуй сгенерить пакты как тут описано
<[Raiden]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<[Raiden]> либо читай как откатить закрытый драйвер и использовать открытый
<[Raiden]> HD фильмы воспроизводит с адскими лагами - проц наверное слабый
<bronze> да нет не слабый))вроде как
<[Raiden]> видеокарта тут скорее всего непричем, т.к. в случае радеона надо ещё почитать и потрахаться, что бы получить декодинг.
<SeaCaT_> AndreX ноль эффекта
<AndreX> SeaCaT_: dpkg-reconfigure chromium-browser что говорит?
<SeaCaT_> Пакет google-chrome не установлен
<AndreX> да блин при чём тут гугл хром
<alexmlw> SeaCaT, из какого источника ты брал хром
<Intrpt> http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=unstable_i386_deb отсюда он ставил
<SeaCaT_> AndreX то же самое
<SeaCaT_> Не установлен
<Intrpt> я ему давал линк.. у самого хром из дев ветки и всё ок всегда было.
<[Raiden]> мб дело в чем-то ещё , не самом хроме.
<AndreX> SeaCaT_: dpkg-reconfigure google-chrome-unstable-current
<SeaCaT_> как вариант - говняный провайдер
<AndreX> SeaCaT_: dpkg-reconfigure google-chrome-unstable_current
<AndreX> во так точнее
<alexmlw> если нет то dpkg-reconfigure google-chrome-stable
<[Raiden]> косяк кстати заметил, если использовать aptiude search , пишет p , когда пакет установлен
<SeaCaT_> то же самое. а это нормально что он права рута просит каждый раз? sudo?
<[Raiden]> вместо i
<[Raiden]> но не со всеми пакетами так
<[Raiden]> *aptitude
<AndreX> SeaCaT_: ну sudo ему надо ставить, я думаю ты догадаешся)
<SeaCaT_> Я то не туп, по крайне мере не настолько)) Я просто интересуюсь, это нормально?
<SeaCaT_> alexmlw не установлен
<AndreX> SeaCaT_: снеси его нафиг и поставь отсюда chrome.google.ru
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT_: нормально. Когда надо рутовый доступ надолго , пиши sudo -i
<SeaCaT_> снести как?
<alexmlw> щас я его себе поставлю попробую
<AndreX> SeaCaT_: через синаптик
<SeaCaT_> сек
<AndreX> alexmlw: да не стоит он нестабильный даже
<SeaCaT_> ээ нее. я же через негосижу)
<alexmlw> что-бы разобраться с проблемой нужно ее создать)
<SeaCaT_> Вы пишите варианты , чего делать, я пока снесу. у меня пиджин висит в чате, я правда писать с него не могу, но видеть ваши сообщения - спокойно
<[Raiden]> !nick |SeaCaT_
<ubuntuhelp> SeaCaT_: Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<SeaCaT_> зарегистрирован .
<SeaCaT_> висит же в чате.
<AndreX> SeaCaT_: я тебе дал ссылку скачай оттуда дебку куданибудь её скинь снеси текущий, перейди в консоли в ту папку куда скинул новый деб и поставьd  dpkg -i *.deb
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT_: если зареган, напиши в пиджине /msg NickServ identify пароль
<SeaCaT> s
<SeaCaT> Ура
<SeaCaT> Спасибо
<SeaCaT> AndreX: какую ссылку?
<AndreX> прикольно пока решали одну проблему поевилась вторая
<AndreX> chrome.google.ru
<SeaCaT_> )
<SeaCaT> качаю
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> решение проблемы - начало появления новых.
<alexmlw> нормально показывае все работает
<[Raiden]> навеяло
<AndreX> alexmlw: ну фишка нестабильных версий в этом и заключается
<SeaCaT> ICQ.zom тоже подвисает таким же образом, а скажем, вконтактик нормалень
<skai-falkorr> SeaCaT: ну так ты не ходи на .zom домены, любитель дешевой порнухи
<SeaCaT> Ачерт
<SeaCaT> ЗОМ?
<alexmlw> AndreX, эт точно то страница сама по себе соседней вкладке открывается то сам завершается
<AndreX> )
<[Raiden]> zom = com
<[Raiden]> )
<vova_ice> первый раз поставил ubuntu 11.10 помогите настроить nvidia
<baronos> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<vova_ice> рекомендуемый драйвер поставил но он не опеределился системой как и остальные предложенные
<[Raiden]> vova_ice: alt+f2 -> gksu jockey-gtk
<[Raiden]> Хм
<alexmlw> в обшем подобный случай е меня получить не получилось
<[Raiden]> какая видеокарта?
<AndreX> !xswat | vova_ice
<ubuntuhelp> vova_ice: Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<vova_ice> nvidia geforce 9650m GT
<AndreX> так на всякий случай
<AndreX> о угадал
<vova_ice> notebook asus m50vn
<SeaCaT> ТАаак. А в синаптике гугла цэлых три штуки
<AndreX> хм
<SeaCaT> бета/стабл/унстабл
<AndreX> удаляй всё
<alexmlw> ставь стаб
<vova_ice> а как их ставить я первый раз вообще убунту запустил
<AndreX> называется замусорил систему
<skai-falkorr> !faq > vova_ice
<ubuntuhelp> vova_ice, please see my private message
<vova_ice> после винды это пи*?ец какой то
<skai-falkorr> !nvidia > vova_ice
<vova_ice> спасибо
<SeaCaT> я попробую хромиум
<AndreX> SeaCaT: покажы вывад ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ на http://pastebin.com/
<AndreX> *и
<AndreX> ужс
<SeaCaT> ДА пастебин и не нужен
<alexmlw> SeaCaT, работает?
<SeaCaT> Мидибунта + deluge-team-ppa-natty.list       google-chrome.list.save
<AndreX> и это всё?
<SeaCaT> ЧТо ты хотел, система поставлена 19 часов назад, естественно загадить не успел
<SeaCaT> ))
<SeaCaT> апдейт. хромиум так же болеет.
<AndreX> SeaCaT:sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list.save -остаток от репа
<SeaCaT> ЧТо?
<AndreX> да снеси это файл на всякий
<AndreX> )
<SeaCaT> а как сделать это из терминала?
<SeaCaT> )
<SeaCaT> Если мне скажем лень лезьть самому?
<AndreX> выше яж написал
<SeaCaT> Хм. RM - удаление?
<AndreX> да
<SeaCaT> снес
<AndreX> ну щас надо думать что у тебя с хромами
<AndreX> или не сними
<[Raiden]> это судьба. Ставь оперу или фф. А то надоели уже про хром )
<SeaCaT> Вопрос. Файру нуужно ставить  адоб флешплеер, чтобы работать с флешем. почему хрому этого не надо?О_о
<SeaCaT> фрисофт онли хочу
<baronos> встроенный
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: адоб юзает тоже флэшплеййер, только в комплекте.
<SeaCaT> никакого рпопрриетарного
<[Raiden]> хором*
<[Raiden]> тфу )
<SeaCaT> )
<[Raiden]> ну вы поняли
<[Raiden]> хром кстати проприетарный, только хромиум открытый.
<SeaCaT> Кстати. Если подвисает потоковое видео, почти слайдшоу, это нормально?
<amarovita> На телефоне - нормально
<AndreX> SeaCaT: ну зависит от факторов многих
<SeaCaT> я.5 гб + 1800 мгц проц
 * AndreX йода блин
<SeaCaT> 1.5
<SeaCaT> видео 320 p на ютубах
<amarovita> А сеть - нет?
<SeaCaT> всмысле сеть?
<amarovita> Ну, с ютуда-то оно по сети, может сеть тупит?
<AndreX> SeaCaT: может трафик слабый
<AndreX> а может флеш кривой
<[Raiden]> врятли, с ютуба в кэш качается , если подождать немного, будет идти локально
<SeaCaT> ээээ. Подвисает - почти слайдшоу.  Не подлагивает. со скоростью все нормально
<[Raiden]> лагает по другим причинам я думаю.
<SeaCaT> видеодрова! !ati
<SeaCaT> !Ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<[Raiden]> врятли, если только тот факт что акселерация только для нвидии
<Trancer_> привет всем
<[Raiden]> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: почитай, второй раз постю.
<AndreX> не успель
<Trancer_> я новичек в Linux....читать и устанавливать Ubuntu и тут же проблема )
<Trancer_> кто нить может помочь понять?
<skai> Trancer_: мы можем понять и простить
<AndreX> !ask > Trancer_
<ubuntuhelp> Trancer_, please see my private message
<skai> Trancer_: а если ты решишься и расскажешь в чем дело (подробно) - то даже помочь с ответом
<Trancer_> как того из Раши )
<SeaCaT> !ask > SeaCaT
<ubuntuhelp> SeaCaT, please see my private message
<Trancer_> в общем проблема в следующем, запустил виртуальную машину начал устанавливать ubuntu-10.04.3-dvd-amd64 образ, но у меня почему то не выходит меню выбора
<Trancer_> загрузки с Live CD или установить
<nephrite> SeaCaT, можно найти прогу, которая скачивает .swf файлы с ютуба и смотреть их в обычном видеопроигрывателе
<nephrite> гораздо быстрее будет
<Trancer_> я попадаю в терминал где меня просят ввести мой логин и пароль
<SeaCaT> Raiden я не могу. не открывается
<skai> nephrite: осталось найти прогу, которая переконвертирует видео с ютюба из .flv/.mp4/webgl в .swf
<AndreX> )
<nephrite> ну или flv я уж не помню какой там точно формат
<AndreX> у мну есть скрипт который сохраняет из кеша браузера
<AndreX> не в свф
<skai> AndreX: тока кеш браузера тыщу лет не используется
<skai> AndreX: есть же savefrom
<skai> для ютуба само то
<skai> добавляешь перед словом ютуб в ссылке две с англицкие
<skai> и все
<SeaCaT> кому как. для меня лучше вытянуть с кэша, SS для меня внешкой считается.
<Trancer_> Skai ты обещался помочь ? )
<skai> Trancer_: ты скачал двд.там нет выбора меню.там меню в старом стиле.видно оно не понимается вируталкой твоей
<Trancer_> мда....зачем же тогда в руководстве для новичка такое описывать ))
<AndreX> SeaCaT: http://pastebin.com/tbYr06kY может пригодится
<Trancer_> виртуальная машина VMware workstation 7
<SeaCaT> AndreX это что?
<SeaCaT> О_о
<AndreX> скрипт для сохранения видео из браузера
<skai> SeaCaT: или заюзай savefrom.net
<SeaCaT> смысле?
<SeaCaT> ааа. все, вкурил, не ,спасибо, в случае чего - торренты спасают
<AndreX> есть ещё у фф плагин help download чтоле правда он не всегда правильно ссылки на фал для скачки даёт
<AndreX> й*
<SeaCaT> КТо то говорил что в хромиуме есть свой флешплеер. не-а.
<[Raiden]> в хроме есть
<baronos> там строенный адобк
<baronos> в*
<baronos> блин
<[Raiden]> а в хромиуме он не может быть
<[Raiden]> т.к. не открытый
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: а твоя религия запрещает ставит ьвнешний плагин?
<SeaCaT> Угу
<SeaCaT> Иначе великий китулху фсб покарает меня анально
<AndreX> да и никто про встроеный флэш в хромиуме не говорил, говорили тока про хром
<SeaCaT> Хром странички не открывал, забыли?
<[Raiden]> если надо для ютуба, то можно включить хтмл5 там или есть FlashVideoReplacer
<[Raiden]> для фф
<SeaCaT> Аа. Хотя хромиум тоже..
<AndreX> SeaCaT: ну тогда ставь gobuntu и не юзай закрытые кодеки и удали реп medibuntu
<SeaCaT> реп висеть висит, но я с него ничего еще не качал. так то
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: в ядре кстати есть закрытые блобы
<SeaCaT> Ну то что они закрыты.
<[Raiden]> надеюсь тебя это не сильно беспокоит
<SeaCaT> Они бесплатны
<[Raiden]> флэшплаги тоже бесплатен
<SeaCaT> *рукалицо*
<User319[web]> ку ребятки
<User319[web]> памогите
<User319[web]> поставил ubuntu studio
<SeaCaT> О
<SeaCaT> И что не так?
<User319[web]> но по ошибке не выделил софт на установку
<User319[web]> что делать?
<User319[web]> и еще звук не могу настроить
<AndreX> User319[web]: русский изучить помоч пОмогите
<SeaCaT> Доустанавливать
<User319[web]> как?
<SeaCaT> не ко мне
<SeaCaT> Звук - alsamixer
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, как рестартовать самбу?
<User319[web]> а со звком че делать
<abra> AndreX, s/помоч/помочь
<abra> ;)
<Alagos> abra: да, вим рулит.
<User319[web]> юбунту упала=(
<User319[web]> ппц графа глючит
<abra> Alagos, где вим?))
<amarovita> Поставить ВСЮ студию: sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<AndreX> abra: ну что поделаеш меня тоже надо учить)
<User319[web]> нету vixera
<[Raiden]> Alagos: sudo service smbd restart или stop\start
<User319[web]> есть только настройка громкости и PulseAudio
<abra> AndreX, граммар наци негодует)) s/поделаеш/поделаешь/ )
<SeaCaT> User319[web]: идем в приват.
<AndreX> abra: точно)
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Спасибо. Я просто его не установил - вот и не мог перезапустить ) Я думал что она в коробке идет :)
<baronos> жесть квака тормозит)
<Alagos> abra: :%s/text/word а это не вим разве?
<abra> Alagos, а это вим
<abra> но функция замены используется не только в виме)))
<[Raiden]> поиск\замена включая шаблон есть даже в mc
<SeaCaT> Дотормозился кажись)
<skai> !emacs
<ubuntuhelp> Текстовые редакторы Gedit (Gnome) , Kate (KDE) , Mousepad (Xfce4) - Для терминала: nano , vi/vim, emacs - Для HTML/CSS редакторы, см. !html Для программирования редакторов и IDE, смотри !code
<SergeyIT> SeaCaT, колодки сжег?
<SeaCaT> всмысле?
<AndreX> )
<SeaCaT> (23:48:56) baronos: жесть квака тормозит)
<SeaCaT> (23:49:39) baronos вышел из комнаты (quit: Remote host closed the connection).
<SergeyIT> SeaCaT, доквакались?
<Alagos> Как сделать так, что бы подключение вай-фай запомнило пароль и больше его не просило?
<SergeyIT> у меня не просит... странно
<SeaCaT> SergeyITпохоже на то
<Alagos> А у меня просит каждый раз...
<Alagos> Я попробовал пароль в беспроводных сетях ввести - но и там он не сохранился, чего то...
<SeaCaT> НАрод, вконтакте сменили стиль, номер ICQ более не кажут. чо делать? Я забыл его ...*хнык*
<novns> не пользоваться
<SeaCaT> неееееееееееет..................
<alexmlw> завести новый
<SergeyIT> SeaCaT, такие вещи помнить надо
<SeaCaT> будь ты проклят наввечно, дуров, и чтоб дети твои всю свою жизнь играли в приложения вконтактика....
<SeaCaT> SergeyIT: я восстановление уже делал на аська.ком. воостановился давно забытый уин. Половина контакт листа меня даже не помнит...
<SergeyIT> SeaCaT, я там еще и не был )
<SeaCaT> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop - поставить всю студиобубу? А как заставить с диска сливать файлы, не из сети?
<AndreX> SeaCaT: man apt-cdrom
<SeaCaT> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop man apt-cdrom так тчоли?
<AndreX> SeaCaT: просто man apt-cdrom и читать до просветления
<[Raiden]> вот только...
<[Raiden]> если сд, то там лайв версия с имиджем фс, а не с репом
<[Raiden]> с двд команда выше сработает, с лайвсд врятли
<SergeyIT> студия -альтернейт всегда вроде
<AndreX|OFF> с обоеми сработает
<[Raiden]> ок
<SeaCaT> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop man apt-cdrom
<SeaCaT> вы про это? С СДром на конце?
<AndreX> омг
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: в твоем посте 2 разные команды
<amarovita> Только слитно
<AndreX> SeaCaT: руки бы тебе поотрывать)
<SeaCaT> Уупс
<SeaCaT> =)
<amarovita> Не, команда одна, просто ставит три пакета =) лол
<SeaCaT> мисскопия
<[Raiden]> amarovita: )
<SeaCaT> sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<SeaCaT> Вот вот , исправлено
<AndreX> apt-cdrom [-hvrmfan] [-d=cdrom mount point] [-o=config string]
<dmay> кстати чего спросить хотел
<dmay> в 11.10 иксы таки выпилили уже?
<SeaCaT> Боже, фейспалм .. http://pastebin.com/0AnPZHtP
<[Raiden]> dmay: года через 3-5 если только
<dmay> не ну тогда не интересно
<[Raiden]> тогда бы был ваще лол.
<AndreX> !pm > SeaCaT
<ubuntuhelp> SeaCaT, please see my private message
<SeaCaT> ок.
<SeaCaT>  AndreX: apt-cdrom [-hvrmfan] [-d=cdrom mount point] [-o=config string]
<[Raiden]> гемороя с 2 версиями юнити и двумя гнмоами фаллбэк\ГШ  и так выше крыши. Нехватает только иксы заменить ещё или лучше сделать несколько
<SeaCaT> Это что?
<[Raiden]> :)
<AndreX> SeaCaT: эт у меня руки крявые
<dmay> [Raiden]: зато насколько ппулярней форум и канал стали бы XD
<[Raiden]> )
<AndreX> SeaCaT: ну а так это неполный перечень параметров из мана
<SeaCaT> русский?
<AndreX> SeaCaT: кто? что?
<User270[web]> привет
<User270[web]> всем
<AndreX> ку
<vdrandom> и даже мне?
<User270[web]> такая фигня, обновился, и зву стал как то паршиво играть, и громкость не уменьшается. в ем проблема кто занет?
<Maslo986> всем привет
<User270[web]> привет
<AndreX> !alsa > User270[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User270[web], please see my private message
<SeaCaT> МЫ ВСЕ НЕРДЫ!
<artus> @kick SeaCaT уйди в туман
<abra> ^^
<AndreX> осень...
<Maslo986> я тут все интернеты облазил, у меня проблема. Нужно установить win xp, когда уже есть ubuntu. Откусил я от раздела /home 25 гигов, поставил туда винду (кстати она не запускается, но фиг с ней). Загрузчик grub конечно полетел. Запустил ubuntu live cd, решил восс
<Maslo986> использовать --force ключ... Искать другие решения или вызвать комманду через --force ?
<AndreX> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация:http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM
<[Raiden]> второй линк читай
<Maslo986> да гуглил я, много статей почитал. именно по этому вопросу не нашел. Стоит делать чере --force или нет?
<Maslo986> ок, щас второй линк посмотрю)
<Maslo986> ну вот я по второму линку и делаю) по методу №2
<[Raiden]> force не надо
<artus> Maslo986, просто просетапь груб на sda1
<[Raiden]> тоже не надо
<[Raiden]> даже не советую
<Maslo986> так он эту ошбку выдаёт когда я степалю его на /sda1
<artus> [Raiden], ну я пробовал) проблем никаких)
<[Raiden]> artus: в сда1 вторая часть загрузчика винды
<Maslo986> [Raiden]: а что советуешь?
<[Raiden]> если конечн овинда в сда1
<Maslo986> винда вообще в sda5 устанавливались
<artus> ну дык грубу пофигу чего грузать собственно)
<[Raiden]> то что сказал, прочтить второй линк и  сделат ьчто написано
<artus> загрузится бубунта, потом гзвуйт груб и всех делов)
<Maslo986> у меня был / - sda1 и /home  в sda2. я откусил от /home (отрезал справа) и поставил туда винду
<artus> *апдейт
<Maslo986> ну так по второму линку и написано делать сетап. По второму способу (и как раз вот мне ругается когда я так делаю)
<[Raiden]> винду зря не на первый диск поставил. Если захочешь что-нибо изменить с разделами, придется ещё перенастраивать
<[Raiden]> либо*
<artus> Maslo986, ты б ругань показал бы для начала)
<Maslo986> тоже самое что я писал но на английском. =) щас перепечатаю
<Maslo986> grub-setup: warn: attempting to isntall GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR. this is a BAD idea..
<[Raiden]> Искать другие решения или вызвать комманду через --force ? - ты про какую команду?
<Maslo986> grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible. GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists. Howere, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and their use is discouraged..
<Maslo986> grup-setup: error: if you really want blocklists, use -- force
<[Raiden]> Maslo986: верно пишут. надо ставить груб в мбр
<Maslo986> вот, что пишет
<Maslo986> а я написал вот что:
<Maslo986> аааа
<Maslo986> в mbr - т.е. вместо /sda1 - тот раздел где у меня винда?
<[Raiden]> мбр это будет /dev/sda
<[Raiden]> без цифр
<[Raiden]> как в руководстве которое я указал выше
<Maslo986> прошу прощения за глупость, не заметил, что в руководстве написано не писать цифры, а только буквы
<Maslo986> с ./sda сработало вроде, ничего не вывел
<[Raiden]> ну иди проверяй. винду правда в меню сразу можешь не получить, после загрузки убуныт сделай sudo update-grub
<[Raiden]> убунты
<Maslo986> ага, вижу. груб появился. загружаюсь в свою убунту. буду делать update-grub
<[Raiden]> а у тебя до сда5 ест ьещё нтфс разделы?
<Maslo986> во время загрузки писал open /dev/null failed но пошел дальше открываться) и загрузился
<Maslo986> я ошибся - sda3 было
<Maslo986> sda1 - /, sda2 - /home, sda3 - winxp , sda4 - swap , вот так та кажется был
<[Raiden]> ок
<Maslo986> пробую в винду зайти)
<Maslo986> не удаётся запустить windows из-за испорченного или отсутствующего файла <Windows root>\system32\hal.dll
<victor0000> sda5 нельзя
<Maslo986> там этот файл точно есть (я новый докидывал, заменял точнее). он видно винду вообще всю не видит
<Maslo986> victor0000: сорри, я там вверху опечатывался, на sda3 винда стоит
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю тогда. читай тогда первый линк, он более подробный про груб и про то как свой пункт можно добавить
<[Raiden]> когда винда ставиться в первый раздел, обычн овсё гладко проходит автоматом
<Maslo986> я наверное не правильно партицию для винды создал. Она должна быть основной или логической? в акронисе создавала
<Maslo986> а у меня не в первый раздел выходит
<novns> [Raiden], http://i.imgur.com/Hg68z.png
<Maslo986> *создавал
<novns> это смешно
<AndreX> Maslo986: это уже проблемы винды +Maslo986 | не удаётся запустить windows из-за испорченного или отсутствующего файла <Windows root>\system32\hal.dll
<[Raiden]> Maslo986: ну да и я незнаю как это пофиксить. Погугли
<[Raiden]> по ошибке
<Maslo986> Ок, спасибо ребята за помощь)
<[Raiden]> novns: ?
<[Raiden]> а..
<novns> [Raiden], если внимательно посмотреть
<[Raiden]> может попробую потом )
<Maslo986> дальше буду мучать кого-нить на канале #windows-xp )) ну или как он там может называться)
<novns> [Raiden], не, смешно именно на картинке
<novns> ничего смотреть не надо
<[Raiden]> novns: я не вижу
<novns> *пробовать
<novns> [Raiden], ну правильно 2nd
<novns> 2th пишут только конкретные дебилы
<novns> ну или индусы там какие-нибудь
<[Raiden]> novns: возможно, я английски й плохо знаю, но понял что там 2 минуты.
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати русская локализация и совершенно пофиг нд иили ст
<novns> это просто показывает уровень разработчиков
<[Raiden]> novns: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1015/h_1318705021_3787776_c8aaea196d.png
<novns> да пофиг на локализацию
<[Raiden]> то что такие настройки есть, возможно не говорит о качеств этих людей как разработчиков, но говорит о том что это писали нормальные люди.
<[Raiden]> Вот кто писал гном...
<[Raiden]> novns: короче мне пофиг на энг версию и картинка не смешная )
<[Raiden]> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<[Raiden]> novns: если бесит шли багрепорт.
<novns> [Raiden], человек, чей скриншот уже отправил
<novns> *чей скриншотЮ уже отправил багрепорт
<dmay> artus: подлый негодяй, ну почему _вы_ вводите свои кровавые репрессии, а эти все _ко мне_ в личку идут?
<artus> dmay, ну дык для очистки твоей кармы)
<novns> dmay, а не надо никогда отвечать на приваты
<novns> приват - это частная консультация, только за деньги
<[Raiden]> там активных разрабов 1800. Судя по новостям. Я уверен что далеко не все с родным английским
<[Raiden]> поэтому баги в тексте явление нормальное
<novns> 1800разработчиков не заметили такого ляпа
<Nor8> dmay: Да не скромничай, ты хотел славы и вот она, стучится в личку :-D
<[Raiden]> novns: Ты не пробиваемый. Все 1800 конечно занимаются сообщениями в 1 единственном плазмойде.
<novns> да мне пофиг
<[Raiden]> я рад что вас это перестало беспокоить )
<[Raiden]> первый раз кстати залез в эти настройки. Поставил отображение даты на панели до кучи )
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1015/h_1318706111_1240816_02fe826017.png - нашел применение фоторамкам. Теперь висят на 1 столе и кажут фотки дня.
<[Raiden]> Благодаря Nor8. Если бы не его недовльство этим плазмойдом, я бы его ваще не запустил
<[Raiden]> )
<SeaCaT> Raiden а можно поподробнне? Заинтересовало)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И это не единственная недоделка от разработчиков, которая бросилась в глаза ))))))
<SeaCaT> фото с выдержкой - блеск ;)
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: среда кде имеет гаджет , которые зовутся пазмойды.
<SeaCaT> ._. Мне не светит с мой убунту студио?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Хотя фото дня идея нормальная, пришлось вчера распрощаться с кде ))))
<[Raiden]> по большей части бесполезные
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: под гном есть свои хрени на стол, называется screenlets - какие они есть , я незнаю.
<SeaCaT>  у меня значит среда - гном?
<[Raiden]> ну либо юнити либо гном
<SeaCaT> Блин. пойду грызть мануалы...
<SeaCaT> А как отличтить?
<[Raiden]> это почти 1 фйиг
<[Raiden]> SeaCaT: скриншот сделай
<[Raiden]> или , панельки слева если нету, значит гном
<SeaCaT> Слева ничего нету
<[Raiden]> зашоть если не лень
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я, кстати, так и не смог добиться от фоторамки нужных мне размеров ))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: интересн окакой тебе нужен и зачем. Иликакая разница более квадратное окошко на столе или менее.
<[Raiden]> в прочем фи гс ним. Без кде не важно уже )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну не скажи ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Глючный он какой то, кде этот, да и ресурсов жрет много )))
<barabashka> Кто-нибудь знает в релизе mint 11 700Мб это LiveCD или просто установочный диск?
<[Raiden]> ты можешь сам написать. несколько языков поддержываются. Полазмойды могут быть как скрипты, так и бинари
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> barabashka: без понятия, но скорее всег олайв.
<Nor8> barabashka: лайв
<barabashka> спс хорошо, а то не грузится чет думал не лайв =)
<ezh4> linuxmint-11-gnome-dvd-32bit.iso весит чуть меньше гига
<User216[web]> не получается со звуком. звук работает. но при перемещении ползунка громкость не уменьшается, только в самом ниху затихает на ноль. в чем проблема не понима. все это на новой версии ubuntu/
<Nor8> Для форка гнома 2 ППА еще не создали? ))))
<[Raiden]> погугли как отключить дефолтыне панели в фоллбэк
<[Raiden]> повесишь другие любые. Я думаю это проще чем возиться с гном2
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так я поставил Хубунту, его еще не сломали ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<yurau> debian6 is avail
<[Raiden]> компиз втыкается туда?
<[Raiden]> yurau: дистры с г2 наверняка есть много ещё, но смысл ) Тебе охото юзать то что уже сдохло и не будет развиваться?
<[Raiden]> можно конечно, но я бы не хотел.
<copyerfiled> поведайте, как gedit научить читать виндовскую кодировку ANSI ?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Я бы гном 3 и юнити не спешил бы развитием называть ))))
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: ты так сп866 назвал или что?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: гг
<[Raiden]> Nor8: сегодня лол был. Чел полез в настройки питания и не увидел смену реакции на кнопку повер. Они просто выпилили это.
<[Raiden]> нашли правда как настроить чере з етц, но это смешно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так а я про что? ))) Это деградация, а не эволюция )))
<sig_wall> Nor8: насколько я понял, classic-окружение можно запустить установив gnome-session-fallback и выбрать Ubuntu Classic в GDM.
<AndreX> copyerfiled: вот так enconv -L ru -x UTF-8 file (можно сразу пачку по маске)
<Nor8> sig_wall: Можно, только там не классик, там издевательство  ))))
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]: в виндовском нотепаде так и называется ANSI
<artus> [Raiden], реакция на павер появляетцо после установки acpi-support )
<copyerfiled> а может прото есть еще какойто редактор
<sig_wall> Nor8: ну хз, у меня кубунта
<sig_wall> Nor8: в ней все переходные периоды уже завершились три года назад =)
<Nor8> sig_wall: Да тоже не перфект )))
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: тогда незнаю. Либо там неверно написано, либо я туплю. Вообще, в гедит налету кодировки не меняются - для этого надо плагин искать. Но можно выбрать кодировку в диалоге открытия файла.
<SergeyIT> copyerfiled, крузадеровский встроенный редактор со всеми кодировками работает
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]: вот даже если запустить через нотепад (wine) с убунты то кодировка звучит так - ANSI Cirylic
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: попробуй 866 в гедит
<copyerfiled> спасибо через крусадеровский получилось открыть, это всеж cp 1251
<copyerfiled> а я мучался в нотепаде под вайном на utf-8 переводил :)
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: значит можно и через гедит, но по умолчанию только в момент открытия выбор
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]: спасибо, учту
<AndreX> gconf-editor apps/gedit-2/preferences/encodings изменить ключ auto_detect и поднять кодировку WINDOWS-1251 на второе место после UTF-8
<AndreX> вот тебе и авто детект
<[Raiden]> дефолтный редактор в кде по умолчанию более нагружен http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1015/h_1318708764_3686948_71eccfacbe.png
<AndreX> а у мну вабще cream(vim)
<SeaCaT> Народ, это что за глюки и как поправить? http://image.kz/v779971e2831160b2ead6d16b560e6dc3
<AndreX> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/linux/47005/ -- плагин для смены кодировки в gedit
<Nor8> C какого то перепугу аудациос перестал играть apе формат в Хубунту 11.10. Кто знает, где копать? Все кодеки стоят.
<[Raiden]> совтую посмотреть qmmp
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Кривой он
<[Raiden]> я на него перешел как раз по причине падений аудасиуса и кривой работы с куе
<[Raiden]> *переходил
<vdrandom> гыгы. с куями по-прежнему проблемы што ле?
<shenmue> и так
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: я знаю 3 плейера в которых нормально более\менее, из них на гтк только deadbeef
<shenmue> как там новая ос без меня поживает?
<vdrandom> shenmue, подозреваю, что так же, как и с тобой
<vdrandom> [Raiden], да, дедбиф винрарен :)
<vdrandom> правда, емнип, его в родных репах нет
<vdrandom> надо ppa подключать
<[Raiden]> специально для Nor8 картинка 2008 года http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1016/h_1318710001_9532102_cb31d5dc92.png
<[Raiden]> ))
<vdrandom> алсо, разве mac по умолчанию в комплекте идёт? разве он вообще в убунтушных репах есть? О_о
<dmay> а у вас тут опять срачик?
<vdrandom> нет ещё
<shenmue> !тест
<vdrandom> дмай, начинай срачик про винду!
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<shenmue> вот теперь куль
<dmay> vdrandom: да ну, надоело. и так ведь все знают что 1%, да
<shenmue> пока не зарегишся команда  /msg NickServ identify не пашет оО
<dmay> shenmue: внезапно, да
<vdrandom> dmay, ну а кто кроме тебя виндосрачик начнёт?
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: mac или moc?
<vdrandom> [Raiden], mac. Monkey's Audio Codec
<[Raiden]> а..
<SeaCaT> ОГГ Теора)
<dmay> vdrandom: ищите свежую кровь, я уже слишком мудр чтоб предаваться таким глупостям
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: по умолч незнаю ,мои плейеры играют.
<vdrandom> dmay, но не слишком, чтобы с надеждой спрашивать, что срачик уже начали? :)
<dmay> о. а вот фудиофилов можно и пообсе^w^wуждать
<SeaCaT> Нда, чтобы найти нормальный скринлет, приходится перекапывать кучи какашек...
<dmay> *аудиофилов
<dmay> vdrandom: ну так я и не говорил, что достиг нирваны XD
<vdrandom> SeaCaT, привыкай, в линуксах так с многими вещами
<SeaCaT> sudo makeallperfect
<SeaCaT> вот это наверное всех бы в нирвану отправляло)
<Nor8> dmay: Ты нирваны можешь достигнуть только под тяжелыми хим. препаратами, да и то тебя туда не пустят )))
<dmay> Nor8: фи, что за личные оскорбления? я за бан.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А шкурки под qmmp где брать или от винампа подходят?
<[Raiden]> xmms\winamp 2.х
<[Raiden]> с гномлука можно
<vdrandom> вот уж над чем не властно время
<vdrandom> шкурки от винампа!
<SeaCaT> )
<[Raiden]> хммс на гтк1 до сих пор суют в репы вроде
<vdrandom> перекидывают из реп в репы, от версии к версии
<vdrandom> как давно его забросили? 8 лет назад?
<dmay> люди, у которых в 2011 году на дисках есть шкурки от винампа, будут гореть в аду
<[Raiden]> ))
<dmay> а стоны других мучающихся и смех демонов будут идти в стерео 96Кб/с
<dmay> и таки да, на котле будет либо нянямешная няшка либо суперкрутаятачка
<[Raiden]> вообще мой основной плейер клементин, но он не идеален. И подвиснуть может и проц отожрать. Так что до кучи стоят другие.
<artus> dmay, хош колдану колдунство сильное, так чтоб у тебя даже дар речи пропал ? )))
<[Raiden]> если меня попросят идиальну прогармму назвать под линукс, то это наверное будет grep
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> dmay: Те, кто адом без причины адом стращают, в аду буду гореть лучше всех )))
<dmay> artus: бю тебя :Р
<SeaCaT> Посоны, я тут отошел на минутку...Что за???
<dmay> Nor8: ну дык. я всегда лучше всех 8]
<SeaCaT> ой ой...
<vdrandom> SeaCaT, шкурки для винампа!
<vdrandom> [Raiden], вот в том-то и дело, что этот подвисает, тот проц жрёт, а у этого почему-то звук булькает.
<vdrandom> mpd ftw!
<SeaCaT> а что вы винамп....AIMP!
<SeaCaT> юзайте аимп блин. Если так вин нравится - ставте....ШКУРКУ ОТ ВИНАМПА!!!
<SeaCaT> =)))
<dmay> аимп лишь единственная выжившая вариация на тему винампа. и тоже того.... в котел.
<SeaCaT> вариация?
<vdrandom> омг
<SeaCaT> Он не выжил. он активно разрабатывается.
<SeaCaT> Кстати он бесплатен
<SeaCaT> ГНУ
<vdrandom> кого?
<artus> @kban --nick SeaCaT 3600 читаем правил, и паралельно выпиливаем кнопочку шифт и капса
<dmay> artus: вот тебе и жертва для выплескивания жестокости. счас он разойдется, и можно будет забанить за оффтопик, да.
<dmay> artus: ну, в общем ты и так это понял XD
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: суть проблемы в том, что спонсируюся в основном серверная составляющая линукс. А клиентская не особо. Если только большие проекты типа либрофиса - ито продакшена для
<[Raiden]> отсуда 2-3 десятка плейеров и все написаны пионерами
<[Raiden]> баньши вон вырос как - кто-то денег накидал. потому, что...
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Пионеры уже и к написанию убунту подключились )))
<[Raiden]> )
<vdrandom> баньши булькает :(
<[Raiden]> но что-то всетаки пишется и работает )
<sorseg> Добрый день! Я вот недавно обновился до 11.10 и у эклипса в Юнити теперь нету иконки. Где это можно исправить никто не знает?
<dmay> мдэ. фигня все ваши SkyNet'ыи Матрицы... в итоге мир поработит Siri
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: он гстример юзает, может тебе попробовать пускануть gstreamer-properties и сменить там пульс на альзу...
<dmay> выкинуть еклипс на свалку истории, поставить нетбинс
<sorseg> нетбинс питон не умеет
<sorseg> наверное
<[Raiden]> у баньши другие проблемы есть - надо несколько десятков альбов на треки пилить.
<sorseg> ну вобщем привык уже к эклипсу.
<[Raiden]> куе...
<[Raiden]> *бомов
<vdrandom> [Raiden], охх. gstreamer лесом
<dmay> ну тогда выкинуть питон и взяться за что нить посеръёзнее )
<vdrandom> [Raiden], так раз скриптом по каждому пробежаться и ок
<[Raiden]> бб
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: Ну, жалко почему-то )
<sorseg> где Юнити иконки берет вобщем не знаете?
<vdrandom> в каком-нибудь /usr/share/icons?
<NoOova> господа как же этим можно пользоваться?
<NoOova> хочу гном 2 из коробки
<vdrandom> никак. выкинь гадость
<NoOova> обновился. все теперь тормозитлагает
<NoOova> убогая левая панель юнити
<NoOova> и гном3 не лучше
<NoOova> что делать?
<dmay> очевидно же - купи мак
<NoOova> зачем мне мак?
<NoOova> я хочу стандартную панель в гном 3
<vdrandom> dmay, а как же "поставь винду"?
<NoOova> без всяких рюшечек
<NoOova> это возможно?
<dmay> vdrandom: а это когда он вернется и будет ныть какой мак дорогой
<vdrandom> NoOova, поставь панельку от xfce?
<vdrandom> dmay, ок!
<dmay> ну или какой он неудобный, если таки купит
<vdrandom> олол
<SergeyIT> dmay,  сегодня глянул  в   магазине - за  такие деньги 3   зс   купить можно
<SergeyIT> PC
<artus> NoOova, причем тут панель от 2го гнома в 3м? ставь второй) мануалы на форуме есть )
<dmay> ну дык. БрэндЪ же
<NoOova> artus: не хочется как бы сказать... вобщем юзать старое когда есть уже новое
<NoOova> всеравно же будущем гном 2 умрет
<NoOova> не?
<Nor8> NoOova: С чего ему умирать?
<artus> NoOova, ну дык пиши разрабьотчикам, иди на форуме жалуйся)
<vdrandom> люди до сих пор kde3 пинают
<vdrandom> а может даже и kde2 патчат под фряхами :))
<NoOova> я вобщем то хочу вот что спросить. как все эти спецэффекты отключить и сделать обычное виндаподобное главноеменю
<NoOova> ну или гном2подобно если хотите
<artus> никак) нет там такой фишко по ходу )
<vdrandom> NoOova, xfce4 поставь, например
<SergeyIT> NoOova, или подожди 12.04 - может допилят
<NoOova> xfce костыль
<vdrandom> ээ
<vdrandom> О_о
<Nor8> NoOova: Хубунту поставь, она близка в целом к гному 2
<NoOova> а вы что с жтим сделали?
<vdrandom> а почему костыль-то?
<NoOova> миритесь с юнити или с гном3?
<NoOova> vdrandom: ну ладно е костыль. простоне хоу
<vdrandom> я пользуюсь xfce4 ._. уже давно. а на днях юнити попробовал и вполне доволен
<artus> NoOova, а они свалили на кеды или крысу)
<NoOova> а что такое крысо?
<artus> xfce
<vdrandom> у xfce4 на логотипе мыша
<NoOova> хз я пользовался xfce но не очень долго
<NoOova> что то мне там не понравилось
<vdrandom> можешь ещё раз попробовать, может, в этот раз понравится :)
<vdrandom> я на десктопе поставил gnome3, но скорее всего вернусь на xfce4+openbox
<NoOova> а как вы ртноситесь к отказу каноникал от X-server?
<vdrandom> хорошо
<vdrandom> давно пора
<vdrandom> когда они вейланд впилить планируют?
<Nor8> NoOova: Пока никак. Никто не знает, как этот вэйланд работает. Если такая же поделка как гном 3 и юнити, то даром не нужен.
<vdrandom> вообще-то это не вм
<NoOova> а гном3 вообще возможно нормально настроитьН
<NoOova> ?
<NoOova> что бы был не черный например
<Nor8> )))
<sig_wall> NoOova: ты этого не хочешь
<NoOova> а чего я хочу?
<bosyi> ребята кто еще не трогал системный трей в 11.10 дайте вывод на gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist . спасибо
<sig_wall> NoOova: оригинальный чёрный гном
<sig_wall> NoOova: а если дурные мысли возникают, не стоит им потокать
<sig_wall> :)
<NoOova> да че за глупость. какого фига каноникал длает на линуксе маковенду
<NoOova> разващает линукс
<NoOova> скоро будет стоять у всех домохозяек
<sig_wall> прежде чем критиковать каноникал, слетай в космос !
<NoOova> зачем?
<vdrandom> kjk
<sig_wall> марк вот летал, а ты нет
<vdrandom> то есть лол
<vdrandom> поставь уже себе второгном и радуйся ему
<bosyi> тут что уже кто-то усел поставить 11.10?
<sig_wall> я. кубунту.
<bosyi> убунту надо
<NoOova> bosyi: не ставь оно не тру
<vdrandom> bosyi, я поставил
<bosyi> я уже поставил и ощущаю все приемущества глобального меню на 10 дюймах
<vdrandom> круто
<vdrandom> а вот NoOova юнити не нравится
 * sig_wall ощущает все преимущества давно стабилизировавшейся KDE4 перед гнумом3 :)
<bosyi> vdrandom, пожалуйста скопуруй в терминал и дай вывод если еще не трогал трей
<bosyi> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<bosyi> должен признать что в кде ноутбучной плазме или как она там называется тоже глобальное меню есть...
<vdrandom> bosyi, я это смогу сделать только часов через 10-12
<vdrandom> когда домой с работы вернусь :)
<bosyi> понятно(
<cachemem> Ох, зачем эти ограничения с регистрацией =\ Ладно. Добрый вечер всем. У меня маленький вопрос: хочу иметь сепараторы в панелях в Kubuntu. В упор их не вижу. Тыкните меня, пожалуйста, куда глядеть. Я не верю что их нет.
<cachemem> 11.10
<cachemem> Сепараторы - как в тулбарах
<cachemem> Просто вертикальные полоски
<vdrandom> даже не знаю, что посоветовать
<vdrandom> может, в qtcurve их включить можно?
<pr0mode> всем доброй ночи
<cachemem> Я тут в официальном #kubuntu увидел, что есть ppa-шные репозиторий, там уже KDE 4.7.2, может до него обновится? :D
<cachemem> vdrandom: а где искать сей qtcurve?
<vdrandom> в репах, вестимо. если он там есть
<sig_wall> cachemem: ещё как вариант можно до 11.10 обновиться :)
<cachemem> sig_wall: у меня 11.10
<cachemem> гном3 и юнити отвратительное г. Поэтому я встал на тёмную сторону и поставил Kubuntu
<sig_wall> а, там 4.7.1
<cachemem> Мдэ
<cachemem> Походу реально нету сепараторв
<cachemem> Ну как-так вообще
<NoOova> что вообще делать то блин
<cachemem> Ладно, потом погуглю как виджеты писать значит, напишу
<cachemem> энивей всем спасибо
<amarovita> А enlightment завял?
<sig_wall> нет
<NoOova> cachemem: может есть решение?
<sig_wall> развивается
<NoOova> настроить гном 3 нвапример
<cachemem> NoOova: гном3 - ГЭ
<sig_wall> NoOova: не надо людям всякую фигню советовать :)
<cachemem> Товарищ Линус его уже обозвал нехорошими словами
<sig_wall> NoOova: в которой даже нечёрную тему не поставишь :D
<cachemem> Он шарит, когда дело доходит до подобных вещей
<cachemem> Ладно
<cachemem> Всем спасибо, энивей
<NoOova> cachemem:
<NoOova> sig_wall:
<NoOova> дак мне самому оно все ужасно не нравится
<NoOova> я ищу путь
<NoOova> и открываю банку лечо
<amarovita> У Юнити есть одно дурное свойство - оно сперва не нравится, надо несколько дней привыкать. Но потом....
<ezh4> Торвальдс вродь на xfce перешел
<sig_wall> но потом стать счастливым юзером кде4
<NoOova> фряху чтоли поставить
<vdrandom> да
<dmay> лучше поставь 8ку :3
<dmay> она няшка. хоть и падает
<NoOova> фрибзд 8.0?
<dmay> нееееееееееет ^_________________________^
<vdrandom> дмай умеет только винду и мак советовать
<dmay> я мак не советую, я на мак посылаю
<NoOova> "иди на мак"
<dmay> за вские другие три буквы же банят (
<artus> кого первого? ))
<dmay> artus: amarovita - оно юнити ругало
<dmay> а, не, не ругало
<SeaCaT_> !Ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<SeaCaT_> злые вы.
<SeaCaT_> !exit
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='exit'
<nephrite> убунту ВНЕЗАПНА переключился на английский язык и я не знаю как вернуть русский...
<SeaCaT_> !quit
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='quit'
<artus> @kick SeaCaT_ растворись во мраке ночи
<nephrite> это называется - сэкономил 2000 рублей на виндоус 7 =)
<vdrandom> а чего так мало?
<vdrandom> хоум бэесик же 3,5к стоит обычно
<SeaCaT> Народ, вопрос.Поставил флеш в мозиллу.  Гугл подвисает при видео ,мозилла меньше. вывод - браузеры не при чем, проблема в видеокарте? Так?
<artus> угу
<artus> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<artus> SeaCaT, по ссылке смотри
<dmay> джобс им объяснял, теперь даже и мс им объясняет, а они никак не поймут, что флеш не нужен...
<artus> dmay, дообяснялся жобс
<SeaCaT> Можешь ссылку раскрыть плз в приват? Не открывается.
<artus> SeaCaT, http://t.co/tUumY5y вот же она )
<dmay> (шепотом) artus: ты думаешь это адоб его... того... ?
<SeaCaT> Не открывается она. что за ней?
<artus> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/09/flash-optimization-in-linux.html?spref=tw
<SeaCaT> Вот ту , вторую, киньте плиз
<SeaCaT> Ааа. фигня
<SeaCaT> Провайдер мне не дает пользовать блогспот, как вам?
<dmay> что, екстримистские материалы?
<artus> нормально) в шею такого прова гнать)
<SeaCaT> Угу
<SeaCaT> Артус, у нас  в стране как бы один провайдер...
<SeaCaT> Если прогнать в шею - тырнет закончится.
<dmay> это что за островок социализма такой?
<SeaCaT> Казахстан
<artus> JSC Kazakhtelecom ))
<SeaCaT> Дебилизма, я бы сказал, а не социализма
<artus> SeaCaT, ну впнка на вдску где нить за пределами страны тя спасет)
<dmay> да любой открытый прокси
<SeaCaT> мм. если бы это внешко делали, я бы обьехал., так нет же , внутри банят IP.сволота. я даже не могу тему\апплет для гугл Chrome скачать
<artus> SeaCaT, ну дык загугли про vpn )))
<SeaCaT> Прокси живут пару недель
<SeaCaT> Сек
<dmay> на хабре была как то статья про поиметь бесплатный впн в штатах у амазона
<artus> причем если те так интетерсно то есть фришные )
<dmay> если не прикрыли ещё
<artus> можно даже не в штатах )
<SeaCaT> Вы меня в какие то темныеые дебри гуглить отправили
<SeaCaT> Tor
<SeaCaT> вот что нуно.
<dmay> SeaCaT: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/infosecurity/107631/
<dmay> дебри, дебри
<SeaCaT> валидной карты нет
<SeaCaT> Да и... регаться на амазоне , проворачивать ВСЕ это, гемориться, чтобы потом прочитать статью и понять, что у меня гонит флеш?
<SeaCaT> ГЕниально.
<SeaCaT> но все равно спасибо)
<SeaCaT> Хабр в закладки, мало ли, 15 гб халявки...
<dmay> SeaCaT: нафиг статью! теперь мы с тобой ломаем систему!
<SeaCaT> ?
<SeaCaT> Не хочу я ничего ломать)
<artus> SeaCaT, http://techpp.com/2009/07/09/top-5-free-vpn-clients/ ))
<SeaCaT> Умный в гору не пойдет, умный гору обойдет(с)
<dmay> SeaCaT: TOUCH THE UNTOUCHABLE BREAK THE UNBREAKABLE ROW ROW FIGHT THE POWER!
<SeaCaT> О_о
<artus> @devoice dmay
<SeaCaT> Ахах
<artus> фсе, докричался)
<SeaCaT> 5 секунд)
<artus> SeaCaT, /join #linuxtalks
<SeaCaT> ЗАчем?
<artus> испугался? )))
<SeaCaT> Смысл?
<Mourat> Всем приветы
<artus> SeaCaT, ну там можно офтопить в волю) а тут правила-с ))) го туды)
<SeaCaT> Мне и тут хорошо - 1 БАнят только за дело - 2. Помогают - 3. В конце концов, у меня бубунта студио . а это - форум бубунты.
<SeaCaT> ИЛи я  в чем то ошибся?
<artus> ну если у тя клиент только 1н канал полволяет пользовать в данный момент) ну чтож, бывает)
<Mourat> поставил свежего ubuntu, система предложила установить драйвер nvidia устанавливает нормально, после перезагрузки драйвер не установлен. Кто нибудь сталкивался?
<artus> Mourat, на форуме есть темка про установку драйверов нвидии
 * Mourat ушел смотреть
#ubuntu-ru 2011-10-16
<SeaCaT> Народ, а спящий режим в 11,04 адекватен?
<baronos> кикните меня
<ferrer3> Привет народ. Как переключиться на гном?
<novns> ferrer3, 11.10?
<ferrer3> да
<novns> установить gnome-shell
<novns> и выбрать другой сеанс при логине
<ferrer3> То есть в этом дистрибутиве гнома нету?
<novns> есть, но в качестве оболочки используется юнити
<ferrer3> ешё вопрос. Чего-то я не могу подключиться к чату через ирк клиент в опере. Сервер: Freenode, Europe, Комната: Ubuntu-ru ?
<novns> так опера сама должна сказать о причине
<baronos> наконец то перезашел)
<ferrer3> USER Not enough parameters
<novns> значит в опере кривой клиент
<novns> или в настрйоках что-то не так
<ferrer3> Нет, всегда ж работал.
<novns> мне всё равно
<novns> проверяйте настройки
<baronos> опера зло)
<novns> опера была ок
<novns> пока хром её не вытеснил
<baronos> была
<novns> они зря связались с qt в своё время
<novns> когда использовали qt, все жаловались на тормоза
<novns> ну и периодически, при обновлениях qt, всё переставало работать
<baronos> они до сих пор на at?
<baronos> qt
<novns> нет, сейчас уже прекратили
<novns> но поздно, лди как раз решили попробовать подоспевший хром
<novns> *люди
<baronos> хром хорош)
<novns> ну и опере, собсвтенно, на десктоп-версию начхать, они на ней не зарабатывают
<novns> она так, демонстрация движка
<baronos> мобильная в приоритете?
<novns> да
<novns> и лицензировение движка на сторону всяким адобе
<baronos>  опера мобаил до сих пор ключ требует под синбион?
<ferrer> хмм, сменил сеанс на user define session. Это больше похоже на гном, но где нижняя панель?
<novns> baronos, понятия не имею
<baronos> ясно)
<novns> ferrer, надо в falback-режим логиниться
<novns> *fallback
<ferrer> novns, а поподробнее? Это где?
<novns> там будет почти как в старом гноме, только хуже
<novns> гуглите сами, у меня не 10.11
<novns> *не 11.10
<baronos> fallback session
<ferrer> Я думал есть только 10.10
<novns> я до сих пор живу на 10.04
<novns> а когда они её отменят, подумаю куда свлить с убунты
<baronos> эхх, а мне нравиться гном шелл, я его настроил и теперь юзабилити)
<baronos> завтра еще поковыряю его чтоб вообще супер было)
<ferrer> Народ, всё такие есть тут люди, которые уже на 11.10 поставили гном? Нужна компетентная помощь. Способ из 11.04 не работает.
<baronos> что нужно?
<ferrer> Где центр приложений в юнити?
<baronos> гном поставить?
<baronos> на панели юнити
<baronos> красная коробочка вроде
<ferrer> я так понял надо поставить из центра приложений gnome-shell
<baronos> Europe apt-get install gnome-shell и все
<baronos> sudo
<Vederko_> Ребят, всем привет! подскажите, как откатиться обратно до 11.04 версии?
<novns> сохранить куда-нибудь важные данные и переустановить по новой
<Vederko_> а так, чтобы команду написать какую-нибдуь?)
<baronos> нет
<Vederko_> печально( ну ладно, спасибо))
<baronos> скай покажи свой гном шелл)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: :-Р я его снес
<skai-falkorr> мне и юнити удобно
<baronos> ахаха понятно)
<skai-falkorr> гш до версии 3.4 подожду
<skai-falkorr> пока припилят
<ferr_> какая-то хрень с раб столом. Через какое-то время после запуска системы пропадают все значки и правый клик не работает. Что делать?
<baronos> пол года ждать, а за это время наловчусь с ним и буду "профи-шелл"  :D
<baronos> если не ложиться шелл не мучай себя юзай юнити
<ferr_> В юнити тоже самое через какое-то время
<ferr_> Как кстати, установить гном по умолчанию?
<baronos> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<ferr_> Нет, это только установка. А  мне надо чтобы при запуске он был по умолчанию. Так как в стандартном режиме стоит всегда юнити.
<baronos> дрова проверь легли или нет на видео
<baronos> в логаут выйди и выбери гном и зайди
<ferr> во мля снова слетел шелл уже в юнити
<ferr> охрененно
<skai-falkorr> @kick ferr вымой рот с мылом
<gim_> У меня проблема ребят, я лазил по настройкам компиза и вдруг эта утилита зависла, теперь панель юнити пропала. Что делать?
<gim_> И не только левая панель, а всё полностью, вижу только фон и пиджин, через который я сюда и зашёл
<adminn> всем привет. можно обновить Убунту с 10.04 до 11.10 с диска?
<novns> переустановитьс нуля можно
<novns> *переустановить с нуля
<novns> но не рекомендую
<novns> удобство юнити или гномошелла сомнительно
<novns> режим fallback в гноме очень отдалённо напоминает классический гном
<novns> ну и всё будет просто очень медленно
<adminn> novns, ну так что?
<novns> что?
<novns> с 10.04 обновиться до 11.10 нельзя, только через промежуточную версию
<novns> или просто поставить с нуля, не забыв сархивировать свои данные
<adminn> аааа
<adminn> а можно lineage 2 под вайн запустить?
<novns> бэ
<novns> поняти яне имею
<novns> *понятия не имею
<novns> надо перестать пытаться печатать быстро, ерунда получается
<adminn> А могу я установить 11.10 и 10.04 вместе, на разные разделы, и запускать их через один граб?
<novns> теоретически да
<baronos> можно у меня 3 версии стоит ос
<adminn> а на практике?
<novns> на практике надо спрашивать у практикующих
<baronos> ставишиь на раздел другой и все остальные разделы не трогай
<novns> и даже не монтируй
<adminn> ясно
<baronos> вообще мышкой даже не пррводи мимо них)))
<novns> baronos, в теории, система может повредить соседнюю
<baronos> один раздел  /  и больше ничегр
<novns> например некоторые используют beagle или там tracker
<novns> а те используют расширенные атрибуты файлов для своих данных
<novns> при подключении чужой системы будет неконсистентность
<adminn> нипонял
<adminn> ничиво
<novns> т.е., атрибуты будут перезаписываться поверх существующих или просто индексация не будет корректной
<baronos> novns, возможно, но у меня все стандвртно 11.04, 11.10, винда, почистил граб и теперь 3 ос на выбор без рекавери и мемори
<novns> но это фигня, конечно
<adminn> ладно надо попробовать
<baronos> специально даже граб убивал, чтоб востановить, и научился оказалось не трудно))
<novns> можно ещё палец отрезать, вдруг отрастёт заново
<adminn> novns, мне кажется, вы слишком консервативны
<novns> да
<novns> как будто это плохо
<adminn> всего должно быть в меру
<adminn> в т.ч. и консерватизма
<novns> а кто вы такой, чтоб меня оценивать, для начала?
<adminn> не знаю
<baronos> всякое бывает, это может пригодиться, а вот с пальцем не прокатит, но за то совет будет что отрезать не стоит)
<novns> ок, никто
<adminn> может быть
<novns> baronos, груб восстановить - задача из простых
<novns> там учиться нечему
<novns> один раз ман прочитать
<baronos> я и сказал что это не трудно, но для общего развиьия это полезно)
<novns> оффтопик уже
<novns> но для общего развития лучше потратить время на что-нибудь другое
<User713[web]> Добрый день, пожалуйста подскажите, после обновления системы до последней версии стала вылезать ошибка монтирования. После загрузки при обращению к любой папке или наутилусу шелл отваливается.
<baronos> ни кто не спорит, можно и посуду сходить помыть тоже полезно будет для самовоспитания.
<novns> User713[web], какая именно ошибка?
<novns> что в логах?
<User713[web]> alt-f2 gksu nautilus не помогает, до граба добраться невозможно.
<novns> а просто запустить терминал и там sudo
<baronos> в fstab примонтированны через uuid?
<User713[web]> Не получается, потому что отваливается всё напрочь, а чтобы что-то премантировать, надо быть админом, для этого надо ввести пароль, но это никак не выходит.
<novns> ctrl+alt+f1
<User713[web]> До обновления все диски монтировались хорошо.
<novns> там будет консоль с шеллом
<novns> User713[web], загрузитесь с livecd и проверьте
<User713[web]> Нету лайв сиди, так как нет сидирома.
<novns> если там ваши фс прочитаются, то прямо оттуда бэкапьте данные
<novns> да хоть флэшка, какая разница
<novns> так вот, с livecd бэкапьте данные и ставьте систему с нуля
<User713[web]> Например, если я кликаю на домашней папке, весь рабочий стол умирает.
<novns> это не важно
<User713[web]> В чём смысл ставить систему заново?
<novns> загружайтесь с флэшки, спасайте свои файлы и ставьте систему
<baronos> где то была статья про это забугорнпя
<novns> у вас при обновлении что-то сломалось
<novns> обновление не всегда работает безупречно
<novns> разбираться, что именно сломалось - долго и муторно
<novns> тем более, если вы небольшой специалист пока
<novns> проще переставить и не париться
<User713[web]> Скажите ещё, а можно как-то боковую панель Юнити переместить вниз?
<novns> можно, повернуть монитор
<baronos> сейчас вроде нет
<novns> можно-мжно
<novns> повернуть монитор, чтоб была внизу
<novns> делов-то
<User713[web]> Ваш плоский юмор не уместен. Всех благодарю за помощь. Видимо придётся переустанавливать систему полностью. И так ведь каждые пол года...
<novns> User713[web], зачем, что мешает жить на LTS?
<novns> я пользуюсь 10.04 и всем там доволен
<novns> а юнити надо подождать ещё годик, пока дозреет
<novns> гномошелл аналогично
<User938[web]> народ напомните команду для настройки звука типа "alixa..."
<novns> User938[web], alsamixer
<portos> доброго утра всем
<adminn> portos, унас уже день
<portos> у меня только 10
<portos> ну а некоторым доброго дня
<adminn> portos спс :)
<portos> хочу запустить на удаленном пк программку, а мне в ответ вот что
<portos> (remmina:18733): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<portos> раньше запускалось
<abra> portos, export DISPLAY=:0.0; запуск проги
<portos> я по ssh запускаю ssh -x admin@192.168.0.21 'remmina'
<abra> portos, попробуй так export DISPLAY=192.168.0.21:0; ssh -x admin@192.168.0.21 'remmina'
<novns> portos, -X а не -x
<novns> -x запрещает проброс порта иксов
<novns> -X разрешает
<abra> novns, +1
<portos> (remmina:19442): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<portos> нехочет
<portos> ребут думаю поможет
<victor0000> portos:  DISPLAY=:0; <команд>
<portos> victor0000: не помогает
<victor0000> DISPLAY=:0; remmina
<victor0000> portos:
<victor0000> DISPLAY=:0; remmina
<victor0000> portos:
<portos> victor0000: export DISPLAY=192.168.0.21:0; ssh -x admin@192.168.0.21 'remmina' - так пробовал ничего
<The_BROS> Подскажите, есть ли возможность поменять сервера загрузки ubuntu? ua.ubuntu до ужаса тормозят
<portos> сейчас вообще
<portos> Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding.
<portos> connect 192.168.0.21 port 6010: Connection refused
<portos> (remmina:9139): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<portos> работало же...
<shenmue> The_BROS ты про репозитории или скачать сам дистр?
<victor0000> portos: localhost:10.0 посмотри /etc/hosts
<Evilkiss_> Народ,помогите?
<Evilkiss_> почему я не могу писать в этот чанел, через пидгин?
<The_BROS> <shenmue> про репозитории
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> я пользовался без проблем.
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> ты зарегистрировал имя на канале?
<shenmue> The_BROS смени на яндекс к примеру. хотя там же есть там кнопка выбора быстрого сервера
<The_BROS> <shenmue> не обязательно на русский. можно на забугорный. у меня все-равно не локализованная версия. А где и как это делается?
<shenmue> The_BROS в консоли sudo software-properties-gtk
<The_BROS> <shenmue> спасибо. нашел!
<portos> victor0000:
<portos>  cat /etc/hosts
<portos> 127.0.0.1	localhost
<portos> 127.0.1.1	server-ae
<copyerfiled> всем привет, какой командой можно узнато полное название/модель видеокарты?
<The_BROS> Подскажите, как решить проблему со шрифтами и размерами окон. Использую ноутбук, версия 11.04. Неудобства вызывают большие шрифты в меню и маленькие в браузере. Ранее данное несоответствие каким-то образом решалось (устанавливал или пакет тем или шри
<The_BROS> фты MS). Сейчас, после переустановки системы не могу вспомнить как я это делал.
<baronos> lspci может?
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, вот,это я и хотел узнать...я пишу,мне отвечает, что ник зарегистрирован
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, я пишу identify, ответ, что пароль не подходит
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> зарегистрируйся под другим ником
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, но почему тогда я могу спокойно писать в другом чанеле, как "ubuntu, под тем же ником?
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> потому что там не требуется авторизация по имени
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> читал этот мануал? http://ubuntu.ru/irc/pidgin
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, читал, вот именно там я вбиваю свой ник и пароль в окошке присоединиться к чату,он его принимает
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> 1. тебе нужно создать соединение к Freenode, 2. добавить канал чата. Когда ты пытаешься подключиться, ты выходишь отсюда?
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, а подключится к freenode?
<The_BROS> фринод - это сервер, на нем подключаешь необходимые каналы чатов #ubuntu, #ubuntu-ru, забив предварительно пароль авторизации
<baronos> подключись к фринод идентифицируйся на никсерв и добавь канал
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> не забудь отсюда выйти. Сервер видит, что ты авторизован
<vdrandom> эй, спецы по убунте :) а не подскажете, какого у меня она внезапно стала русскоязычной? :)
<novns> что значит внезапно?
<shenmue> ты просто свой родной инглишь вдруг стал считать за наш рунглишь
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, тоесть мне вместо irc.ubuntu.com вписать irc.freenode.net?
<vdrandom> оу. оказалось, нельзя добавлять в список другие языки, кроме английского
<vdrandom> он почему-то пытается их подцепить, хотя английский (us и uk) первый
<vova_ice> помогите с compiz. установил компиз из репозитория но при нажании на значок он не запускается
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> не обязательно. Опиши, что ты делаешь по-порядку
<vova_ice> \пишу в поиске compiz устанавливаю его
<baronos> Evilkiss_, пиши фринод и порт к примеру 6667
<vova_ice> потом в пуске выбираю
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, запускаю пидгин
<The_BROS> далее
<vova_ice> затем ярлык в боковую панель двигяю и запускаю его
<vova_ice> ничего не происходит
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, потом Join a Chat окошке, в аккаунте стоит изначально Evilkiss@irc.ubuntu.com(IRC)
<baronos> создай учетку ирк сервер фринод
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, потом в channel вписываю #ubuntu-ru
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> пароль где прописываешь?
<Evilkiss_> в password свой пароль
<Evilkiss_> а потом нажимаю join
<baronos> учетку ирк сделал?
<baronos> а вообще могу помочь по тим вивер)
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> попробуй пароль вводить не на канале, а в настройках сервера irc.ubuntu.com. Не помню точно, но у меня была подобная проблема и дело было в месте расположения пароля
<The_BROS> <baronos> "тим вивер". Так над английским еще никто не издевался)))
<baronos> хехе)
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, или обьясните мне как я могу, чтоб мне пароль отправили на мою почту?
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> так ты зарегистрировал это имя?
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> если нет - бессмысленно авторизоваться
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, мне кажется да
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, я просто давно сюда не заходил, поэтому точно не помню
<vova_ice> помогите пожалуйста с compiz
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> чем ты сейчас пользуешься для чата?
<Evilkiss_> webchat
<baronos> кароче создай все заного по инструкции убунту форума
<Evilkiss_> baronos, ты это мне?
<baronos> да
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> попробуй залогинится здесь используя */msg nickserv identify ***password***
<The_BROS> и ты поймешь, зарегистрировал ты имя или нет
<vova_ice> есть вопрос по compiz
<Evilkiss_> baronos, я просто хотел использовать этот ник.
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, когда я пишу REGISTER он сообщает, что уже есть такой ник
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, когда пишу IDENTIFY сообщает, что неверный пароль
<baronos> Evilkiss_, сделай его в скобках
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS,вот и хотел бы узнать может я просто забыл пароль,чтоб они его отправили мне на почту
<The_BROS> <Evilkiss_> значит действительно неверный. Сделай процедуру регистрации с самого начала с другим именем
<Evilkiss_> The_BROS, это-то понятно, тогда у меня просто будет другой ник
<baronos> а если востановить то это тебе на сайте фринода смотреть надо
<baronos> я не знаю есть ли такая возможность востановления паролч
<copyerfiled> baronos: спасибо :)
<Evilkiss_> baronos, вот дайте мне сайт фрееноде
<baronos> freenode.net
<The_BROS> Поделитесь, какие стоят системные шрифты (размер и шрифт)? Не могу настроить комфортное отображение окон и меню. Где-то слишком большие буквы, где-то - маленькие
<baronos> в настройках внешнего вида
<baronos> вроде
<vova_ice> помогите пожалуйста с compiz
<Evilkiss_> baronos, вот как это понять? Simply ask in #freenode or PM a staff member to have the email sent.
<Evilkiss_> baronos, где это нужно спрашивать и как?
<AndreX> Evilkiss_: /join  #freenode
<AndreX> мучай их
<Evilkiss_> baronos, тут на сайте написано, если забыл пароль то можешь спросить у  freenode
<Evilkiss_> пошёл мучать
<baronos> подклюсись к фриноде и пиши в nickserv
<vova_ice> кто-нибудь видит мои сообщения
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User230[web]> всем привет
<vova_ice> почему у меня не работает compiz? видеокарта определилась правильно
<User230[web]> помогите ! Я установил Ubunte  и когда она запускается не работает подцветка дисплея!Что делать?
<sig_wall> какая модель ноута?
<User230[web]> emachines E525
<AndreX> vova_ice: а он установлен?
<baronos> vova_ice, попробуй запуститб его через терминал че писать будет
<shenmue> !boot-repair
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='boot-repair'
<shenmue> кто есть из админко?
<skai-falkorr> !grub > shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, please see my private message
<shenmue> skai-falkorr тут метод проще есть
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: переустановка?
<sig_wall> User230[web]: попробуй с noacpi бутнуться
<shenmue> не ща сек
<sig_wall> хотя это не выход для ноута, конечно
<skai-falkorr> sig_wall: а че у него?
<shenmue> skai-falkorr глянь может в бота забить? есть на двд штуках как пишут по дефолту http://goo.gl/uGB75
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: ну нафиг забивать то, что по дефолту видно?
<skai-falkorr> shenmue: тем более, что двд качают единицы
<sig_wall> skai-falkorr: backlight гаснет при загрузке :)
<shenmue> и останется только нажать одну большую кнопку)
<shenmue> хорошая прога
<sig_wall> skai-falkorr: emachines E525
<skai-falkorr> sig_wall: acpi_osi=linux/windows/etc пробовали?
<sig_wall> User230[web]'у говори =)
<portos> почему не запускаются иксовые программы по ssh
<User230[web]> говорю. Я жду что предложите
<baronos>  acpi_osi=linux/windows/etc
<sig_wall> User230[web]: попробуй рпи загрузке нажать e и в конец строки linux дописать acpi_osi=linux (windows, и т.д.), потом нажать F10
<AndreX> portos: ssh -X -v user@remote_host_iр
<sig_wall> когда GRUB появляется всмысле
<User230[web]> сейчас попробую
<portos> AndreX: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:11.0
<portos> главное что все работало...
<AndreX> portos: к примеру export DISPLAY=172.16.0.1:10.0
<portos> AndreX: а если я подключаюсь с динамическим айпи?
<portos> каждый раз нужно добавлять?
<Evilkiss> УРАААА, заработало!!!!!
<baronos> квест комплид
<Evilkiss> ага
<Evilkiss> переходим к другому
<Evilkiss> нужна помощь
<Evilkiss> использую убунту 10.04
<Evilkiss> после перезагрузки звук всегда mute
<Evilkiss> приходится нажимать mute all,а потом Unmute
<Evilkiss> только после этого появляется звук
<shenmue> а ты в курсе что есть запятые и пробелы а не только ентер?
<Evilkiss> shenmue, да в курсе, но один раз я написал длинное сообщение, так мне сообщили, что на экран вышли одни ероглифы
<rapidsp> sopcast ктонить в 11.10 пыиался устанавливать?
<baronos> используй дедовский способ снеси пульс а потом опять поставь или по инструкции хелп.убунту.ру пульс-альса-пульс
<rapidsp> причем здесь пулса то
<vdrandom> у меня довольно смешная проблема ещё
<vdrandom> пропал хандлер для  ресайза окон О_о
<shenmue> кнопка что ли?
<vdrandom> не, хреновина в правом нижнем углу окна
<shenmue> аа... кстати у меня тоже такое было. редко пользуюсь а тут вдруг заметил что ее тупо нету
<vdrandom> а ещё как в наутилусе добавлять закладки?
<shenmue>  vdrandom http://shenmue.riocraft.operaunite.com/file_sharing/content/Снимок-8.png
<shenmue> сложно да? =)
<vdrandom> лол
<vdrandom> я просто привык драгндропом
<vdrandom> не заметил, что там раздел Computer, а не Bookmarks
<vdrandom> а кто на обоине?
<vdrandom> Мио?
<shenmue> не знаю
<Evilkiss> эх..звука всё-таки нету...
<User577[web]> ааааааа.... помогите,плиз.пропал привод из биоса и убунты,я в настройках нажал забыть и все капец
<skan> #ubuntu-ru
<sig_wall> реклама канала? :)
<skan> нет, не реклама. никак не могу разобраца, чтоб войти на ircчат
<vdrandom> эмм
<vdrandom> ты уже в irc-чати
<skan> ????? эт как так
<vdrandom> а мужики-то не знают!
<SergeyIT> skan, или мы тебе снимся
<skan> а.. ну хорошо, тогда мне нужен чат, так называмый help
<shenmue> видать забористое у него
<skan> или тут тоже можно спросить
<shenmue>  /join help
<sig_wall> спрашивай тут, если по теме :)
<skan> усть вопрос по работе некоторого оборудования
<skan> есть
<skan> я сразу - англиский не знаю
<skan> на форуме ответ не нашол, при запуске скайпа происходит искажение звука и обычно это говорит о том, что скайп зависнет и зависает иногда и система из-за этого,
<skan> заметил только то, что презапуская скайп по 5 - 6 раз искажение звука проходит и скайп работает нормально, без висяков, но так постоянно перезапускать - это морока, хотелось бы найти решение.
<markmx> посаны, как там айронхайд индикатор? кто нить юзает?
<skan> 2.  просмотр уровня чернил в принтере эпсон стайлус Т27, уттилиты предлогаемые в убунту нничго не показывают или показывают вообще на 6 цветов, а у меня 4 цвета
<skan> есть ли какая альтернатива, но не из по wine
<baronos> по скайпу это имеет место,  у меня такая же проблема, там из-за пульса проблема, либо юзать версию ниже, либа альсу
<baronos> хотя на 11.10 редко но бывает скайп искажает
<vova_ice> у меня про пала боковая панель и в верхней только закладки видны и все
<vova_ice> ни включить ни выключить ничего не могу
<portos> ребятки вопрос не по теме. ну не только же о бубунте беседовать)
<portos> как то можно узнать где хостится тот или иной сайт?
<vova_ice> что делать
<vova_ice> 20 раз перезагрузил
<vova_ice> ничего не помогает
<vdrandom> portos, dig+whois, например
<portos> по доменному имени узнать хостера короче
<vova_ice> 6 переустанавливал систему
<mourat> Доброе утро
<vdrandom> portos, с помощью dig узнаёшь ip, с помощью whois узнаёшь, где расположен
<baronos> vova_ice, что ты последнее сделал после чего так стало?
<vova_ice> compiz пытался настроить
<vova_ice> но не в нем дело
<vova_ice> до него также было
<vova_ice> переустановил все
<vova_ice> система встала только с 6 раза ровно
<mourat> Подскажите как остановить сервис lightdm? /etc/init.d/lightdm stop и service lightdm stop не работает
<vova_ice> я первый раз такое вижу
<portos> какойто странный хостер) ни цен нифига
<baronos> снеси компиз
<portos> такое может быть?
<vova_ice> последняя версия ubuntu 9.04 была так там все без лагов и тормозов работало
<vova_ice> как снести
<vdrandom> portos, может, это не хостер вообще, а кто-то дома у себя сервачок держит?
<vova_ice> ни терминал ни боковая панель ничего не открывается
<vova_ice> в общем сильно разрекламированная убунту очень сильно разочаровала
<baronos> vova_ice, открой окно во вкладке, иди /usr/ share/ application. открой терминал
<portos> ну да может и такое)
<aleksei`> всем привет
<portos> только сайт для домашнего сервачка стремноват))
<baronos> vova_ice, и там sudo apt-get remove compiz
<skan> понятно, ну ды ладно, главное, что работает, остальное ерунда, от перезапуска скайпа ничиго не случица.
<vova_ice> все сделал
<vova_ice> теперь ребут?
<vdrandom> portos, ты учитывай, что сеть совсем не обязательно принадлежит хостеру
<baronos> vova_ice, sudo /etc/init.d/ligthdm stop
<baronos> или ребут
<vdrandom> у меня почему-то панель юнити не сохраняет лаунчеры ._.
<vova_ice_> удаление компиз не помогло
<vova_ice_> после загрузки появляется только обои и в верхней панели файл вид правка и тдт и все
<vova_ice_> и ничего больше
<vova_ice_> браузер запускаю только из окна справка помощь в интернете
<skan> vova-ice - а какая видюха у тебя?
<vova_ice_> естькоманда по откату системы в первоначальное состояние
<vova_ice_> nvidia
<vova_ice_> 9650m gt
<skan> старая или новая
<vova_ice_> она кстати определилась системой
<baronos> у меня так же на шеле было когда я оболочку запорол
<vova_ice_> при установке рекомендуемого драйвера
<vova_ice_> и что мне делать
<skan> драва могли криво стать или плохо поддерживают эту карту.
<vova_ice_> =(
<baronos> sudo apt-get perge compiz
<vova_ice_> опять возврат к виде 7
<baronos> purge*
<skan> попробуй удалить предложенные к установке драва, и оставь штатный , что будет?
<vova_ice_> compiz я удалил
<baronos> не дрова, а настройка оболочки запоролась
<baronos> где то конфликт
<skan> ну наверно, у меня было так
<vova_ice_> как откатить обратно всю систему
<vova_ice_> и настройки
<mourat> Народ, подскажите почему драйвер nvidia может не вставать нормально? В сведениях о системе видео адаптер не известный. Яркость экрана настроить не возможно http://s017.radikal.ru/i416/1110/06/0130e6321263.jpg
<baronos> переставь их, или поставь каррент а потом обратно эти
<mourat> Ставил через диспетчер драйверов и вручную, результат одинаковый
<mourat> делал так
<vova_ice_> 11.10 конечно кривая ось
<mourat> даже снес их, работал на vesa потом снова установил
<vova_ice_> с nvidia вообще дружить не хочет
<baronos> а приложение нвидиа запускаеться?
<mourat> в предыдущей версии таже история
<mourat> nvidia settings?
<mourat> запускается
<baronos> vova_ice_, просто надо запоминать то что ты делаешь чтоб возвращать
<SeaCaT> всем ку. НАрод, проблема, не сохраняются настройи alsamixer'a пробовал вот это http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=124131
<vova_ice_> так в том то и дело что ничего не делал
 * baronos я устал(
<vova_ice_> такое ощущение что много процессов запустилось и оболочка повисла
<develop7> hi all.
<baronos> ты компиз шевелил, а по умолчаниб настройки не установлены, значит не предусмотренно
<SeaCaT> ?
<SeaCaT> Мне кто нить поможет?
<develop7> в 11.10 отвалилось оформление UI. несмотря на то, что везде, где можно (dconf/gconf тоже), выбрана тема Ambiance/Radiance, UI выглядит как говно^W^W^W^W по факту тема является темой по умолчанию
<SeaCaT> и еще такой вопрос, я юзаю audacious,  при ребуте он не может открыть файлы из плейлимста, хотя список остается. приходится передобавлять. Файлы на нтфс разделе..
<baronos> авто монтируй раздел
<SeaCaT> ?
<develop7> смена темы в диалоге настройки приводит только к тому, что меняется вид обрамления окна
<SergeyIT> SeaCaT, /etc/fstab редактировать. Но не забудь копию сделать
<develop7> на контролы это не влияет
<SeaCaT>  SergeyIT:   http://itshaman.ru/articles/13/fstab-linux
<SeaCaT> Это та литература?
<SergeyIT> SeaCaT: оно. Но монтируй по UUID
<SeaCaT> Uud?
<SergeyIT> SeaCaT, посмотри в свой fstab
<baronos> в 11.10 не пашет ууид
<SeaCaT> я на 1104
<vdrandom> по какому принципу убунта определяет, что показывать в трее, а что нет?
<develop7> vdrandom: whitelist
<SergeyIT> baronos, и это выпилили? (
<vdrandom> десуру показывает, а тимспик - нет
<vdrandom> baronos, как так не пашет?
<vdrandom> у меня по UUID монтирует
<SeaCaT> Через терминал не пускает в стб
<SergeyIT> SeaCaT, через sudo
<SergeyIT> SeaCaT, права, однако
<develop7> вот иллюстрация тащемта - http://min.us/lJjAOvOLZL5Er
<SeaCaT> пишет  что нету файла О_о
<novns> develop7, зачем вы употребляете это слово?
<develop7> novns: больше не буду. не обращайте внимания. по сути есть что добавить?
<vdrandom> вот интересно, а как я раздобуду правильное название приложения для вайтлиста?
<vdrandom> а, ну да. по имени процесса
<User230[web]> у меня вопрос! Можно ли файл grub в ручную изменить
<VMV> User230[web], можно
<VMV> всем привет
<shenmue> разрешаем
<User230[web]> а как ? мне нужно вбить в этот файл строку acpi_osi=Linux
<VMV> User230[web], http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=74165.0
<User230[web]> <VMV>ты нето думаешь. У меня дисплей тухнет при заходею. Ничего сделать не могу , говорят надо запустить терминал . Я уже все перепробовал ничего не помогает
<nephrite> +User230[web] у меня кстати тоже тухнет, когда нажимаю "переключить пользователя", и дальше только питание отключать =)
<User230[web]> и яркость не регулируется
<userubuntu234> Здравствуйте. Убунту 11.04 Почему в источниках приложений "исходный код" просто закрашивается, а не галочка ставится?
<nephrite> не знаете, они вообще собираются убунту 11.10 приводить в православный вид?
<baronos> она католическая
<userubuntu234> что за православный и католический виды?
<nephrite> ну хоть бы католический, лишь бы не чертовщина, как сейчас =)
<baronos> есьь еше шаманский там работа с бубном
<artus> nephrite, не нравитцо, не еш )
<nephrite> выбор у меня суровый
<nephrite> либо 11.04 без торрента, либо 11.10 с этим бредовым интерфейсом
<baronos> у кого то хорошо, у кого то плохо, если пррблемы ставте стабильную версию, и не надо хаять то что есть
<nephrite> у меня даже панель слева сейчас не открывается =)
<nephrite> а не открывается, странно, пять минут назад не вылазила
<baronos> а с торрентом то что? какой иент?
<baronos> инет
<nephrite> видимо это из-за того что я про православие написал
<nephrite> интернет вырубается через 30 сек после включения торрента
<nephrite> а на 11.10 всё норм
<baronos> у меня на адсл было так, я в режим роутера ререшел и стало норм, пробросил порт ей и все
<nephrite> чего пробросил?
<baronos> порт
<nephrite> что это значит вообще? =)
<nephrite> "я в режим роутера ререшел и стало норм, пробросил порт ей и все"
<baronos> !portforwarding
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='portforwarding'
<nephrite> в смысле фаирволл на роутере?
<nephrite> я его вообще отключал
<nephrite> не помогает
<artus> как все запущено
<SeaCaT> Люди, а можно как нить мультимедиа клавиши Genuis прикрутить к адасиусу?
<baronos> я к ритмбоксу как управление мультимедией прикрутил в
<baronos> настройках комбинаций
<leoben> добрый день. Установил последнюю версию 11.10... Вроде бы все как обычно прошло без ошибок, но убунта так и не загрузилась... Загрузка повисла после Check batary... Может кто уже сталкивался?
<nephrite> обвесь комп чесноком и три раза прочти "богородицу" и "отче наш"
<nephrite> мне помогло
<shenmue> я
<shenmue> из за дров иксы тупили
<mael> Всем привет. Есть вопрос: флешка с fat32, видимо как-то по особому монтируется, что невозможно запустить с нее файлы на исполнение. Ubuntu 11.10, где это настраивается?
<yurau> mael: mael: пробуй монтировать вручную с параметрами
<yurau> или юзай нормальтную файловую систему
<The_BROS> Подскажите, как исправить проблему кодировки в программах, установленных через wine?
<The_BROS> при русском меню появляются кракозябры
<baronos> гугл тут в помощь.
<The_BROS> <baronos> хотя-бы с какого бока подходить к проблеме?
<nephrite> подходи с установки английских версий
<baronos> во всех приложениях кракозябры?
<Intrpt> The_BROS: шрифты вайновские хоть установлены?
<The_BROS> <Intrpt> да. ребутиться нужно после этого?
<baronos> кстати ты ппа добавлял или из центра установил?
<Intrpt> The_BROS: вайн какой версии?
<The_BROS> 1.2 стабильный
<The_BROS> <baronos> из центра
<baronos> он не полный
<Intrpt> The_BROS: ставь 1.3 из репозитория
<The_BROS> <Intrpt> думаешь поможет?
<baronos> добавь репозиторий и установи 1.3
<Intrpt> 1.3.29 вроде последний
<The_BROS> ок. попробую
<The_BROS> отпишусь за результат
<baronos> вроде   30 последний)
<Intrpt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/709595/ вот так попробуй.
<barabashka> здрасте, вчера скачал лив сд убунты а так же минта , дык посидел пол дня в убунту а вторую половину дня хотел в минте , запускаю лив сд а там ошибка мол не загрузиться ошибка 80, думал прожек плохо и забил, сегодня включаю ПК комп зависает даже граб
<barabashka> в биос не зайти даже
<baronos> это проблема железа а не ос
<barabashka> эм а что случилось то?  не совпадение же что у меня ПК умер в момент запуска лив сд ?
<baronos>  отклюси сидюк попррбуй без него завести пк
<baronos> ч*
<baronos> биос заходиь и зависает?
<barabashka> в биос не попасть, при запуске видно лого и все его и наблюдаю отавшееся время
<nephrite> хех, менеджер архивов теперь пишет что "rar формат не поддерживается" - одно из улучшений 11.10 =)))
<artus> nephrite, а доставить unrar не вариант? ))
<baronos> установи rar из центра
<artus> barabashka, бубунта то тут причем если у тя железо неале?
<nephrite> artus просто не люблю когда берут нормально работающую вещь и ломают
<nephrite> с терминалом они непонятно что сделали ещё
<nephrite> текст в него не вставляется
<artus> nephrite, а тебя заставляли чтоль обновлятцо? или религией запрещено в виртуалке пощупать чего они там нагородили? ))
<barabashka> artus убунтут не причем в данном случае
<nephrite> да, меня заставили
<baronos> кароч это не к нам с железом серфингуй форумы
<nephrite> а так бы я ни за что
<artus> barabashka, ну тогда зачем сюда то изливать эти потоки? ))
<inkvizitor68sl> итаг. у кого есть умные вопросы?
<barabashka> artus вдруг кто что подскажет дельного , вот baronos подсказал попробую )
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, шутиш чтоль)))
<nephrite> как сделать ядро от 11.10 с интерфейсом от 11.04?
<inkvizitor68sl> nephrite: kernel ppa
<artus> чего? O_o
<inkvizitor68sl> то есть ставишь 11.04 и ставишь ведро из kernel ppa
<nephrite> а если при обновлении кернела комп начинает ругацо и выдаёт серию системных ошибок?
<inkvizitor68sl> значит ты ставишь не из ppa, или не на 11 04
<inkvizitor68sl> в ppa для 11 04 валяется 3.0.3 или новее
<baronos> устави сервер и поставь гном 2, или в алтернативной установки делаешь инсталл без оболочки
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, имеет ли смысл ? али не стоит всеж?
 * artus задумался
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня, кстати, как раз 11 04 с 3м ведром на рабочем ноуте.
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот на своём - 10.10. И лучше неё ничего пока не придумали.
<nephrite> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<nephrite> z jnc.lf cnfdbk
<nephrite> я отсюда ставил
<nephrite> и пожалел об этом
<inkvizitor68sl> о_О
<inkvizitor68sl> жжоте, господа.
<sharikoff> artus: =)
<artus> sharikoff, ня!
<artus> sharikoff, ты знцу чинить буш? ))
<sharikoff> завтра
<artus> хее
<sharikoff> artus: ставь небоись
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> sharikoff, да мне пока и так нормально)
<inkvizitor68sl> расскажите мне.
<inkvizitor68sl> что из нормальных плееров.
<inkvizitor68sl> сейчас умеет играть хорошо музыку?
<inkvizitor68sl> P.S. - ipod - не плеер.
<inkvizitor68sl> хардаврных, само собой.
<nephrite> таких нет
<inkvizitor68sl> а то мой cowon E2 староват стал уже(
<barabashka> ого видимо что то отскачило в ПК теперь все грузится (система на харде) но по лив сд минта не запускается пишет loading isolinux 80 AX=4200 drive 9f Boot failed press any key to retry . СД нормальный тк в виртуалке все запускалось на ура. Это тоже проблема желаеза?
<sharikoff> ipod старый на140 гигов отлично поет
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: хреново они поют, вот честно.
<nephrite> слушай радио =)
<sharikoff> мне пойдет
<sharikoff> и удобно
<baronos> я на ведройде слушаю инет радио
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: ну простите, у меня ушки-затычки за 2к
<inkvizitor68sl> и на них слышно, как ipod лажает.
<inkvizitor68sl> про лопухи молчу, они звучат как радио с ipodами, всеми)
<sharikoff> в тачке норм поет
<sharikoff> 11 колонок
<nephrite> а что слушаете?
<inkvizitor68sl> фолк металл, фолк рок.
<nephrite> неужели мельницу?
<baronos> dubstep
<sharikoff> парадайз лост образца 98 года
<inkvizitor68sl> medieval rock, правда реже уже.
<inkvizitor68sl> nephrite: из русского - только алконостов и хобитов шира.
<nephrite> хех
<nephrite> почти нашёл человека, разделяющего мои музыкальные вкусы
<inkvizitor68sl> может среди русских и есть ещё зхорошие группы - но мой моск не выдерживает их поиска
<inkvizitor68sl> а эти в гугломузике попались на случайном воспроизведении
 * baronos на переименовать канал ubuntu-music
<nephrite> мельницу не слышали что ли?
<inkvizitor68sl> фу-фу-фу.
<nephrite> как можно...
<inkvizitor68sl> послушай что-нибудь вроде dalriada.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну или schandmaul.
<inkvizitor68sl> и никогда не будешь больше слушать "типа русский фолк с закосом под европейский".
<inkvizitor68sl> даже попсовенькие in extremo уделают кого угодно из наших
<nephrite> обижаете меня...
<inkvizitor68sl> не. русских "музыкантов" обижаем)
<baronos> tanzwut хорош
<inkvizitor68sl> человек не характеризуется тем, что он слушает.
<inkvizitor68sl> я знаю много хороших людей, которые слушают попсу. И не меньше идиотов, которые слушают классику.
<inkvizitor68sl> baronos: ага. только в последнее время сдали.
<baronos> я за ними уже давно не слежу на ультрагор с дабстепом перешел)
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> В селе Красный Яр (Астраханская область) провели эксперимент. На одном из местных сельхозпредприятий дойных коров разделили на 2 группы: первой группе во время доения включали записи группы Центр, второй - песни
<inkvizitor68sl> группы Anacondaz. Через месяц средний удой коров второй группы вырос на 30%! Коровы первой группы заметно похудели, отказывались давать молоко, бодались и требовали кокаин.
<baronos> хех)
<inkvizitor68sl> Марк Раткевич: Кто бы вам не рассказывал про дружелюбность и интуитивно-понятность ipad-ов - ложь. Я уже несколько месяцев не могу найти консоль.
<rapidsp> )))
<inkvizitor68sl> блин.
<inkvizitor68sl> как жеж долго убунта с alternate ставится(
<nephrite> dalriada - это тихий ужас
<nephrite> в каком месте это фолк вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> хм. это не фолк. это фолк металл.
<nephrite> скорее панк
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя в последнем альбоме уже появились все атрибуты необходимые.
<nephrite> музыка кстати не выключается =)
<nephrite> ещё одна из фишек 11.10 я так понимаю
<nephrite> закрыл плеер, а продолжает играть =)
<inkvizitor68sl> фишка 11.10 ?
<nephrite> теперь до конца слушать...
<inkvizitor68sl> я таким плеером лет 5 пользуюсь.
<inkvizitor68sl> mocp называется.
<nephrite> убунту 11.10
<artus> nephrite, выключил комп, играет, вышел из комнаты- играет, только потом замечаеш что в наушниках и с плеером
<inkvizitor68sl> там реально плеер закрывается, а всё играет)
<inkvizitor68sl> а тут - вместо крестика сделали сворачивание в трей.
<nephrite> http://musicmegabox.net/content/song/194/Ballada_o_Berene_i_Lyutien/
<inkvizitor68sl> или что там в юнити
<nephrite> вот за что мельницу люблю
<baronos> вы специально походу ищите недостатки чтоб потом откатиться все ровно. зачем тогда мучать себя)
<nephrite> если вам эта песня не понравится - идите нафиг все
 * inkvizitor68sl поискал взором наушники.
 * inkvizitor68sl не нашел
<inkvizitor68sl> а убунта на сервер всё ставится и ставится(
<inkvizitor68sl> а колонки на нем.
<inkvizitor68sl> черт
<artus> nephrite, я б не сказал что это лучшая песня у нее )
<nephrite> artus, если ты читал "властелина колец" меньше трёх раз, я с тобой вообще эту песню обсуждать не буду =)
<nephrite> но признаю что это то что называется "на любителя"
<artus> ясно, фанатег)
<artus> nephrite, сильмариль повечелее властелина) темболее чтоб читать его больше 3х раз)
<inkvizitor68sl> тоже мне, читатели властелина колец =)
<inkvizitor68sl> хоббиты шира жеж есть! >_<
<inkvizitor68sl> группа, в смысле.
<baronos> по мне лучше blackmore night послушать
<artus> блекмора и без найт можно вполне слушать) очень даже ))
<sharikoff> да
<sharikoff> дип пепл
<sharikoff> а найт совсем не нужен =)
<inkvizitor68sl> не нужна, тогда уж, хотя бы.
<sharikoff> лед зеппелин, криденс..мой выбор
<baronos> ричи блекмор хорош)
<inkvizitor68sl> а дип пепл быстро сдулся.
<nephrite> из иностранных групп мне только отдельные песни нравятся, а вот так чтобы всё творчество группы целиком, таких нет
<inkvizitor68sl> альбома 3-4 хороших.
<sharikoff> the cure, dm старенький..
<inkvizitor68sl> угу. и песня Cisco =)
<nephrite> вообще у наших какая-то музыка совсем другая
<nephrite> как будто на разных инструментах играют вообще
<baronos> within temptation тоже хорошо
<inkvizitor68sl> nephrite: воздух разный.
<inkvizitor68sl> вот и звучит по разному.
<nephrite> может быть =)
<inkvizitor68sl> ваъ
<inkvizitor68sl> вах
<inkvizitor68sl> загрузилось
<inkvizitor68sl> потыкаемся
<inkvizitor68sl> после чего радостно погасим иксы и начнем ставить дебиан в чрут.
<inkvizitor68sl> каких только глупостей не сделаешь ради того, чтобы не ставить драйвера =)
<inkvizitor68sl> так.
<inkvizitor68sl> первый же глюк
<inkvizitor68sl> если у вас битый диск вставлен в машину - то у вас никуйа не получится поработать.
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что каждые 5 секунд будет вываливаться окошко о том, что он битый
<inkvizitor68sl> настроек частоты экрана нет
<inkvizitor68sl> окошки реально затрахали уже.
<baronos> а ядро земли какой версии?
<artus> @kick inkvizitor68sl ты смотри чего пишеш то
<inkvizitor68sl> не, ребят. это эпик фейл.
<inkvizitor68sl> совсем эпик.
<andrey_> baronos ~ 3.1
<inkvizitor68sl> ядро - 3.0.0-12
<inkvizitor68sl> мда.
<inkvizitor68sl> прощай, убунту.
<artus> аххаха
<inkvizitor68sl> как поставить гном то?
<baronos> сразу удаляй не ставь
<inkvizitor68sl> да не, пусть стоит, всё равно иксы всё время погашены будут.
<sig_wall> прощай убунту, да здравствует кубунту :)
<sig_wall> :P
<inkvizitor68sl> но их и запустить то нельзя, из-за сраных окошечек об убитом диске.
<andrey_> ксубунту
<inkvizitor68sl> как будто мне одного сообщения недостаточно.
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, коробка наше все )
<inkvizitor68sl> я даже не могу посмотреть, какой из дисков сдох
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что когда я открываю дисковую утилиту - сразу плодится толпа окошек.
<artus> testdisk
<inkvizitor68sl> а уж о том, чтобы его отключить - и мечтать не приходится.
<inkvizitor68sl> mdadm
<baronos> install gnome-shell
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, дык это palimpsest по ссх икс форвард)
<artus> как маленький )
<The_BROS> Подскажите, как установить скрипт через консоль?
<baronos> дай права на запуск а потом  запуск через консоль sh
<inkvizitor68sl> так.
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё есть подозрения, что эта дура потеряла мой RAID на 2 ТБ.
<inkvizitor68sl> куда дели настройку сервисов, которые стартуют при загрузке?
<nephrite> убрали
<inkvizitor68sl> отлично.
<nephrite> за ненадобностью
<inkvizitor68sl> и зачем мне куча всякого говнища?
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: как утилитку ту звали?
<User175[web]> В общем, как оказалось к моему сожалению, убунту еще далека от обычного пользователя, то нужно до след версии подлждать, чтобы допилили, то до след года...
<sharikoff> не думай
<sharikoff> юзерам убунту это вредно
<sharikoff> за тебя все решили чо запускать а чо нет
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, поставь bum
<nephrite> виндоус гораздо ближе конечно =)
<artus> бут ап манагер
<User175[web]> поэтому винда и популярнее даже при всех достоинствах убунты и недостатков первой
<inkvizitor68sl> не то немного, ну ладно.
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: совсем не то(
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, чего не то? самое то
<inkvizitor68sl> там нет половины убунтовского говна
<skai> все в курсе, что на убунту твик обновился реп под 11.10?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: там есть свое говно
<nephrite> что?
<nephrite> какой твик
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: кстать ты дедбиф под андроед не пробовал?
 * baronos я вот не знаю как устроен синхрофазатрон и не лезу внего.
<nephrite> Индекс программ повреждён  Установка или удаление программ невозможна. Для исправления этой ситуации используйте менеджер пакетов Synaptic или запустите в терминале «sudo apt-get install -f».
<nephrite> о как
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, gnome-session-properties
<sharikoff> что с линуксом сделали... ужас
<artus> skai, а есть ?
<skai> sharikoff: а что с ним сделали?ниче так. 3.1 уже скоро релизом
<skai> artus: дедбиф под андроед есть уже
<skai> http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/posts/deadbeef_1.0.0_for_android_has_been_released_to_market.html
<nephrite> центр приложений завис, что делать?
<skai> ждать
<sharikoff> xkill
<inkvizitor68sl> идиотизм.
<baronos> они сделали для пользования  просмотра фото видео музыки интернета
<nephrite> так там прога устанавливается =)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: его нет
<nephrite> если убью не установится же
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а ссылка просто так существует?
<sharikoff> еще раз и с консоли
<nephrite> плииин
<skai> https://market.android.com/details?id=org.deadbeef.android
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а эт мне мерещится?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: какая ссылка?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: я про gnome-session-\
<baronos> загружаю дедбиф
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну тада ты это артусу
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, ну тогда пользуй бам)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: он про гсп говорил
<inkvizitor68sl> f
<inkvizitor68sl> а
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: да проще update-rc.d заюзать
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а че ты заделать пыташься?
<skai> sharikoff: что там с знцой то?
<inkvizitor68sl> повырубать все ненужные службы
<inkvizitor68sl> оставив только нужные.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: в 11.04?
<skai> sudo apt-get install bum
<sharikoff> skai: завтре починю
<artus> skai, еще один) не верит он в него)
<inkvizitor68sl> всё
<inkvizitor68sl> нахрен.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: хотя там кроме капса то ничего и нет лишнего
<inkvizitor68sl> капс мне нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> авахи не нужен, иксы не нужны.
<inkvizitor68sl> но при том звук нужен.
<inkvizitor68sl> короче я уже дебиан качаб.
<inkvizitor68sl> качаю.
<skai> дык серверную бы скачал
<skai> или альтернат
<skai> и ставил бы что тебе нужно
<skai> демьяновский то текстовый экспертный установщик никто с альтерната не выпиливал
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: не поверишь.
<inkvizitor68sl> выпилили
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я его видел
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: там теперь не спрашивают, что ставить.
<inkvizitor68sl> через него ставил, потому что RAIDы в обычном настроить нельзя
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: выбираешь экспертную, прежде чем выбрать текстовую
<nephrite> не подскажете, а есть где-нибудь место где я могу зайти и высказать разработчикам убунту 11.10 всё что я думаю о них и их родителях?
<skai> и все спросит
<inkvizitor68sl> при экспертной он всякую ересь спрашивает
<skai> nephrite: тебя мамка заругает за такие слова
<inkvizitor68sl> + мне нужен звук на этом сервере.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: серверную ставь:)
<skai> интересно почему у меня он спрашивал
<skai> ставь 10.04
<skai> он точно спрашивает
<inkvizitor68sl> угу.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> как ВЫКЛЮЧИТЬ теперь это сраный компутер?
<inkvizitor68sl> мать его.
<inkvizitor68sl> идиоты
<inkvizitor68sl> твари
<inkvizitor68sl> разлдолбаи
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы они сдохли.
<skai> shutdown -h now
<inkvizitor68sl> не могу
<skai> или в шестереночке справа вверху выбрать шатдаун
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а mpd че не поставить? )
<inkvizitor68sl> нету там шестереночки.
<inkvizitor68sl> artus: а звук откуда возьмется?
<skai> альт+сисрек+реисаб
<artus> гыыы
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: отключены по дефолту.
<nephrite> inkvizitor68sl уже начал высказывать
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: они не могут быть отключены.они на уровне ядра идут
<nephrite> так нечестно, я тоже хочу
<artus> inkvizitor68sl, а че, оно у тя и зуковую не видит чтоль? )
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: или ты пересобрал?
<nephrite> * качает убунту 11.04
<inkvizitor68sl> с иксами видит, серверная  - не видит.
<inkvizitor68sl> заниматься сексом с настройкой звука в 2011 году - глупо.
<mael> Ребят, где в последней убунте настраивается автомонтирование флешек? Нужно сделать так, чтобы монтировало с возможностью исполнения приложений
<nephrite> последняя убунту от диавола
<skai> умвр
<skai> вот честно гвооря странно
<mael> воистину, но надо как-то жить дальше
<skai> вот у меня все работает
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: да? настрой мне частоту обновления монитора.
<skai> глюков не ловлю.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты пробовал через систем сеттингс?
<inkvizitor68sl> пробовал.
<inkvizitor68sl> там нет соответствующей менюшки
<nephrite> mael я сейчас буду жёсткий диск форматировать и устанавливать чистую 11.04
<nephrite> ибо сказана в библии "противитеся дьяволу, и бежит он от вас"
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а.компизконфиг сеттинг менеджер
<skai> во вкладке композитинг
<baronos> skai deadbeef android ужасен плохой звук, и хрипиь когда экран гаснет.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: частоту обновления ДИСПЛЕЯ ?
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня ЭЛТшный.
<skai> убираешь детект рефреш
<skai> и ставь свою
<inkvizitor68sl> мда.
<inkvizitor68sl> очень логично, угу.
<inkvizitor68sl> всё равно её уже нет.
<[Raiden]> man gtf и в гугл про xorg.conf и Modeline - 100% работает независимо от дров.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну или man xrandr
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: я могу LFS собрать. ключевой вопрос - НА-БУ-Я ?
<skai> эт если классический путь решения
<mael> nephrite да в целом работает и ладно. Может подскажешь, что отвечает за автомаунт флешек? какая подсистема, чтобы дальше гуглить
<inkvizitor68sl> единственная причина по которой я пользовался убунтой - она устраивала меня в железячном плане. всё сама цепляла, остальное докручивалось из гуя.
<inkvizitor68sl> если она теперь этого не умеет - зачем мне убунта?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: юзай 11.04, которая и была
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: тут кстати сигволл бамблби завел и заработал у него невидя оптимус
<inkvizitor68sl> мне насрать уже.
<nephrite> mael спроси кого-нибудь из местных спецов, я - просто один из пострадавших от убунту 11.10
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ты уже продал?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: я уже не буду покупать что либо, с целью установки убунты.
<inkvizitor68sl> мне на ноутбуках работать надо.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну так и работал бы, а не переустанавливал раз в полгода систему
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: дождись 7 демьяна:)
<skai> я его жду
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: Я дал хороший овтет имхо. Если бы ты автожедект работал верно, ты бы ваще не спросил про рефреш. - Одно из правильных решений - Моделайн. Хотя лично ты конечно можешь начать со сборки лфс.
<inkvizitor68sl> дык. через полгода кончится поддержка 10.10.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: автодетект сработал верно.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: при разрешении 1920х1600 монитор умеет только 50 гц
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: и че?у мну у матери 9.04 стояла еще полгода сверху поддержки
<skai> и ниче
<[Raiden]> больше паспортных только моделайном
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а еще есть 10.04
<nephrite> я вообще поставлю 11.04 и выключу обновления нафиг
<lukinfore> разумно-то как
<[Raiden]> пострадавшим от 11.10 рекомендую либо кубунту, либо хубунту.
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: зачем мне моделайн?
<[Raiden]> той же версии
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: всё прекрасно всегда работает.
<baronos> у меня у одного работает без проблем сейчас 11.10 ?
<skai> baronos: не.еще у меня
<lukinfore> +
<inkvizitor68sl> но какой то идиот решил убрать соответствующий пунктик из гуев.
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: тогда ок
<skai> даж лучше, чем 11.04.быстрее и плавнее графика
<nephrite> да та же хрень небось
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я ж тебе казал куда его дели.а идиотом был мигель.он же гномо3 наделал, где нет такого пункта в настрйоках дисплея
<baronos> вот вот
<[Raiden]> я в 11.10 кубунте не нашел ещё ни 1 проблемы. обновлядлся за 2 дня до релиза ) - Не долждался.
<nephrite> хотя может лубунту стоит попробовать
<[Raiden]> гм, очепятки снова.
<nephrite> надо подумать
<skai> [Raiden]: я в 11.10 убунте не нашел проблем пока.ставил на следующий день после релиза
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже нашел 5 проблем
<inkvizitor68sl> и 2 из них делают её неюзабельной.
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее даже не неюзабельной.
<[Raiden]> лубунту это слишком скучно. Хотя мне она понравилась. Лучше хфце или кде
<skai> перечисли
<inkvizitor68sl> а делают работу с ней абсолютно невозможной
<inkvizitor68sl> 1 - окошки о битом диске.
<inkvizitor68sl> 2 - сейчас оно хальтнулось само.
<nephrite> а я нашёл в убунту 11.10 планы по началу "восстания машин" - это проблема
<skai> ну я 1-2 не встречал
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: они выпилили ещё настройки кнопки повер в настройках питания. Гном деградирует.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а остальные 3?
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: не могу починить частоту, нет настроек сервисов, нельзя вернуть нормальные панельки.
<nephrite> они поддержку RAR выпилили
<nephrite> надо отдельно устанавливать
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ну сервисы и раньше тока сторонними прогами правились.или в консольке
<[Raiden]> nephrite: всегда отдельно ставился
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: частота - ты в ccsm был?
<nephrite> нет
<[Raiden]> У меня да )
<nephrite> в 11.04 был при запуске
<nephrite> точно помню я ничего не ставил
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: панели - мне вот в сравнении с гномо2 ниче не поменялось.все таже панель вверху.все тоже глобал меню+индикаторы.все тоже переключение по скейлу.все тот же запуск прог через синапс
<Evilkiss> Всем привет!
<baronos> в 11.04 отдельно рар сьавился
<nephrite> разрешение экрана 1366х768 не поддерживается
<nephrite> я нижнюю часть окон не вижу просто
<andrey_> шрифты уменьши)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: системный монитор помести на панель.
<[Raiden]> если говорить о юнити, то в 11.10 она явно лучше чем в 04.
<[Raiden]> навеяло глобал меню
<TomFarr> А вы давно релизнулись то?
<nephrite> если внизу кнопки типа "ок" "отмена" то приходится танцевать с бубном, чтобы до них дотянуться
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: да как то лень было этот индикатор скачивать
<inkvizitor68sl> и потом говори, что они остались такими же
<[Raiden]> nephrite: У мну 5 дней
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а что от системног омонитора будет не такого же?
<nephrite> если я шрифты уменьшу, то я читать не смогу
<nephrite> я один из тех людей для кого тут якобы предусмотрены специальные возможности
<nephrite> которые нифига не работают
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: http://itmages.ru/image/view/304957/a41e40d2 вот эти 2 апплета на панели новые помести.
<skai> nephrite: я вот глянул на свой ноут с разрешением 1366х768 и думаю.а где оно не поддерживается то?
<andrey_> как же она тогда на нетбуках если там разрешение 1024х600
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: https://launchpad.net/indicator-multiload
<skai> вот первое
<skai> второ через индикатор беттери или через юпитер можно делать
<nephrite> skai шрифт поставь крупный и поймёшь
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: https://launchpad.net/indicator-cpufreq
<skai> то есть вот второй
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: я могу их поставить.но все равно удалю, ибо мне они не нужны
<skai> так.я переключусь на модем.не теряйте
<inkvizitor68sl> skai|offline: это далеко не тоже самое.
<toxa> всем привет! :) стоит ли уже сейчас обновляться до 11.10 ?
<sharikoff> стоит.. не стоит .. канал импотентов какой то.. =)
<inkvizitor68sl> toxa: шутников попрошу удалиться с канала
<[Raiden]> toxa: если страшно делай бекап. Я знаю тех кто рад и тех кто не рад.
<copyerfiled> обновляйся, я разрешаю:)
<toxa> :)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: что я пропустил?
<toxa> да я просто предложил всем дружно обновиться до 11.10
<inkvizitor68sl> toxa: он забыл уточнить, что я (системный администратор убунты ру, миррора, юзавший убунту 6 лет) - сейчас материться в голос прямо на канале.
<toxa> чтоб колективно проблеммы потом решать...
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя не 6, 5.
<baronos> а зачем создавать себе проблемы?
<inkvizitor68sl> ну что ж, остановимся на круглой дате.
<inkvizitor68sl> sharikoff: ткни носом, где макбуки подешевле продаются ?
<sharikoff> они везде одинаково
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: рестор.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: ибей
<andrey_> купишь макбук чтобы поставить на него убунту?
<sharikoff> поставщик официальный один
<inkvizitor68sl> в ресторе дорого, в ибее долго.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: аппстор в гонконге
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: свяжись с фоксей и пусть она в атсралии купит,а ты ей деньги отдашь
<inkvizitor68sl> andrey_: нет, теперь для меня убунта - серверный дистр, который используется на работе.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: всего неделя на доставку
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> идея.
<andrey_> яндекс перешел на убунту?)
<inkvizitor68sl> andrey_: ага, года 3 назад.
<inkvizitor68sl> или больше
<skai> andrey_: на серверах нет юнитей и прочего, что не нравится людям.так что серверная все еще годная для всех
<andrey_> и что все веб-сервисы на убунте бегут?
<skai> andrey_: википедия вон тож на убунте
<inkvizitor68sl> andrey_: да.
<skai> andrey_: это только лоровские аналитики, между уроками, любят кричать о ненужности, не попробовав.
<andrey_> да у меня у самого сайт на убунте, просто странно для меня что там юзают ее тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> andrey_: новостей не читаешь чтоли? )
<andrey_> все таки там офф саппорт хуже наверно чем у редхата?
<inkvizitor68sl> офф саппорт?
<skai> andrey_: чем хуже?за бабло все работают нормально.
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас куча админов и полкомпании линуксоидов-программистов
<inkvizitor68sl> для чего ?
<andrey_> ну да, там пакеты выпускать свежие при найденом баге быстрее наверняка
<Evilkiss> Ух, проблему с роутером решил
<skai> кстати в lxf старом одном устраивали тесты саппортов платных у ынтерпрайз дистров
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: У менджера спроси, для чего )))
<skai> кто быстрее выше точнее решит траблу и сколько будут мучится
<andrey_> inkvizitor68sl ~ кого больше, админов или прогеров?
<inkvizitor68sl> прогеров больше
<inkvizitor68sl> намного.
<inkvizitor68sl> в разы.
<andrey_> а виндуза у вас есть там?)))
<inkvizitor68sl> есть.
<inkvizitor68sl> почему ей не быть?
<andrey_> да просто интересно
<andrey_> а бобука знаешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> знаю.
<inkvizitor68sl> правда не знаю, знает ли он меня.
<andrey_> только хотел  написать "а он тебя", но ты опередил))
<inkvizitor68sl> ничего, зато меня ивлад и tvt знают.
<andrey_> не, не слышал
<inkvizitor68sl> хехе.
<inkvizitor68sl> на як, небось, не ходил) ?
<andrey_> я в воронеже живу :(
<inkvizitor68sl> тоже мне проблема)
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: сразу видно моцквича
<skai> не проблема размеры рашки
<andrey_> маскалик
<skai> внутримкадыши из со внутримкадыши:)
<skai> а нас цто
<skai> ровно цто
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: до воронежа - 4 часа на машине, 8-9 на поезде.
<nephrite> слушайте, а LXDE в lubuntu - тоже на гноме основана?
<inkvizitor68sl> я на фест в новгород ездил - не развалился.
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а до сыбири?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: до сибири - самолет.
<skai> !lxde
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='lxde'
<artus> nephrite, причем здесь лхде к гному?
<skai> хммм
<skai> чет эт мы упустили
<artus> nephrite, учитывая что всю жисть на коробке был
<nephrite> я просто боюсь что вдруг в лубунту тоже самое будет
<skai> nephrite: lxde - эт отжельное ДЕ
<andrey_> 5 на машине, и то если пробок не будет и аварий на трассе
<skai> название намекае вроде
<andrey_> и если правила соблюдать ;)
<nephrite> отдельное - ну слава богу...
<inkvizitor68sl> andrey_: правила?
<inkvizitor68sl> блджадь.
<inkvizitor68sl> 11 04 не могу на флешку закатать ><
<andrey_> nephrite ~ может ты будешь скриншоты смотреть перед тем как ставить?
<artus> @kick inkvizitor68sl да попей ты кофе, расслабся )))
<nephrite> я на любой дистрибутив готов свалить, лишь бы там не было юнити
<baronos> дак иди хватит ныть
<Nor8> nephrite: Поставь Xubuntu
<nephrite> закачка лубунту 528/658 мб
<nephrite> про ксубунту я много слышал
<nephrite> в основном плохое
<amarovita> ты сказал - на ЛЮБОЙ
<skai> @op
<andrey_> Linux eXtreame Desktop Edition = lxde
<nephrite> ну раз уже лубунту качаю, то начну с него
<andrey_> Linus*
<skai> во мне борятся два желания
<Nor8> nephrite:  И что же плохого про Хубунту говорят?
<skai> завязать флейм жесткими банами
<andrey_> лайнус же вроде перешел с гонома на lxde где то давно новость была
<andrey_> гнома*
<skai> или позвать димея и пусть веселуха будет
<nephrite> а про ксубунту говорят что он хоть и называет себя лёгким, но на самом деле тежелее чем убунту
<andrey_> ага, 1ой рукой не поднимешь
<skai> @voice dmay
<Nor8> nephrite: И это все или еще что-нибудь говорят?
<[Raiden]> andrey_: на xfce
<skai> nephrite: и что еще бабка аглафира на скамейке в парке рассказала?
<nephrite> мне достаточно, если он будет работать медленнее чем убунту, то это будет ещё больший фейл
<andrey_> может у тебя железо древнее что всё медленно работает?
<[Raiden]> мне кажется так и есть.
<nephrite> а бабку Агларифу не трожь, она в IT шарит
<[Raiden]> Постоянно в линуксовые конфы заходят обладатели хлампьютеров и начинают парить мозг.
<nephrite> два ядра, 3 гб оперативы
<skai> почему у мну на 1.3ггц и 2гб оперативки ниче не тормозит
<nephrite> хз, если это уже древним считается
<andrey_> skai ~ нетбук чтоли?)
<skai> andrey_: субноут
<[Raiden]> Я вообще любитель дистры посмотреть. Ниразу не заметил что убунта медленнай чем какой-то другой.
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: потому что у тебя 1.3 ггц в 4 потока и быстрая память
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: в два
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: у мну кордва
<inkvizitor68sl> ну в 2
<skai> а память всего лишь ддр3
<inkvizitor68sl> всего лишь?
<skai> зато хард тормозной
<skai> кстати а кто на каком месте харда создает системный раздел?
<nephrite> у меня есть ещё комп с 1,8ггц процессором и 384 оперативы, вот там лубунту намного заметнее превосходит по скорости остальные
<nephrite> правда я там пробовал только лубунту, ксубунту и убунту
<AndreX> skai: я всегда в начале sda1 потом свап и хомяк
<skai> hdparm -t /dev/sda1
<skai> hdparm -t /dev/sda2
<skai> b chfdybnm^)
<skai> и сравнить:)
<nephrite> а зачем хомяк кстати?
<skai> я пока не промерил - ставил в конец
<skai> чтобы размеры легко менять, отксывая от хомяка
<artus> nephrite, а если попробуеш нетинстал, с установкой коробки то вообще офигееш )
<baronos> даже через тимвивер удобней по гном шелу с телефона управлять
<skai> а если поставишь cls с коробкой и соберешь под себя - ваще лопнешь от чсв
<nephrite> вот кстати
<nephrite> раз уж я сейчас буду ставить лубунту
<nephrite> то какого рамера своп делать правильно?
<skai> nephrite: как тебе нравится - так и ставь
<skai> я своп заради хиберната поставил
<inkvizitor68sl> nephrite: памяти сколько?
<andrey_> своп щас почти не испольщуется, ставь 512
<nephrite> 3гб памяти
<inkvizitor68sl> килобайт 100 делай свопу
<andrey_> :D
<inkvizitor68sl> если не выжираешь её, конечно
<andrey_> 512 кб
<nephrite> серьёзно что ли?
<skai> я на 2гб без свопа жил
<nephrite> ну а если world of warcraft?
<inkvizitor68sl> ни разу не видел, что бы что-то жрало своп.
<Nor8>  10 гб нужно на своп на старом компе, не меньше. Иначе тормоза будут дикие.
<inkvizitor68sl> зато видел, что софтина падала из-за его отсутствия.
<skai> и это с хромоножкой на 50+вкладок, парой инстанс влц и еще куей шняги
<skai> *кучей
<nephrite> Nor8 на старом компе у меня жёсткий диск 20 гб, а ты своп 10 хочешь =)
<andrey_> http://ScrnSht.com/ppaqsb
<andrey_> с июня что то свопится стало)) раньше не было)
<nephrite> ну а hibernate точно на свопе хранится?
<nephrite> тогда значит надо ставить 3гб с небольшим довеском?
<[Raiden]> nephrite: точно в свопе.
<andrey_> ставь своп 64 мб тебе хватит
<[Raiden]> переделать можно только если руки прямые - копать в сторону tuxonice
<nephrite> а на рут сколько?
<andrey_> ставь 8 гб для /
<andrey_> остальное под /home/
<[Raiden]> от манеры юзать зависит. У мну сча 13гб занято в /
<baronos> у меня 10 гигов / остальное на хоме
<[Raiden]> но может хватить и в 2 раза меньше
<nephrite> у меня 10гб было, так когда я попытлася обновиться с 11.04 на 11.10 - он мне выдал ошибку что недостаточно памяти
<andrey_> у меня 8 на буке, хватает)
<skai> у мну на 4гб все влазиет
<nephrite> откуда такие разные цифры?
<andrey_> потому что все разное кол-во софта юзают
<nephrite> 4гб и 13 гб?
<[Raiden]> у меня только /usr/src 2.8 гб весит
<andrey_> часто собираешь из сорцов чтото?
<skai> andrey_: у него не убунта
<andrey_> nephrite ~ 10 ставь
<andrey_> если что увеличить можно потом
<[Raiden]> skai: У меня убунта
<skai> [Raiden]: тыж убегал на другой дистр вроже
<skai> толи арчик, толи суся
<[Raiden]> Размер просто от задач может зависеть
<nephrite> форматирование флэшки в 11.10 тоже убрали за ненадобностью
<[Raiden]> skai: я только планирую на сусе. Жду ноябрьского релиза для теста.
<skai> [Raiden]: там заодно и федора 16 выходит
<andrey_> я федору попробую
<andrey_> снесу 11.04
<[Raiden]> федора что-то не в моем вкусе
<andrey_> там уже гном новый будет 3.2
<skai> [Raiden]: гномо3 не нра?
<[Raiden]> на жабер ру у них комната норм, активная
<skai> andrey_: гнмо3.2 есть и в бубунте
<[Raiden]> skai: всё не нра. Там нету ничего что было бы лучше чем в убунте.
<rapidsp> федору ставить чревато. ейный груб кроме себя ниче не видит
<nephrite> вы так и скачете с одного дистра на другой?
<andrey_> ставил 15ую, все норм с грубом было, только там версия груба старая какая то 0.9** помоему
<skai> andrey_: ставь калькулят
<[Raiden]> сча научили. 16 версия будет с груб2 и там есть ос-пробер и своя команда-аналог update-grub
<andrey_> а пейтон какой будет там? как в rhel? старый
<[Raiden]> это незнаю. Тут ест ьрусский чан по федоре
<andrey_> что такое /dev/shm
<[Raiden]> думаю новый, может нвоее чем в убунте. В федоре не могут быт ьстарые версии как в рхел
<[Raiden]> andrey_: фиг знает, какая-то разделяемая память
<andrey_> /dev/shm is nothing but implementation of traditional shared memory concept. It is an efficient means of passing data between programs. One program will create a memory portion, which other processes (if permitted) can access.
<[Raiden]> видюза может юзать, но как и кто ещё - не знаю
<[Raiden]> х
<nephrite> шарная память =)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> тогда уж рама.
<nephrite> шарорама? =)
<[Raiden]> ага )
<nephrite> всё, пойду всё удалять и ставить лубунту
<nephrite> это мой крестовый поход
<inkvizitor68sl> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<skai> !log
<ubuntuhelp> Логи системных событий искать в /var/log/ или в папке настроек вашей софтинки
<[Raiden]> федора выходит раз в пол года. В отличие от убунты использует рпм пакеты , консольное ещё можно сравнить, а гуйный пакаджкит медленная лажа. Ещё там системд - он сложнее чем апстарт. И пакетов меньше. Благодаря некоторым сторонним репам типа р
<[Raiden]> ф ремикса это не так заметно, но всеравно заметно.
<[Raiden]> в остальном те же яйца
<skai> от ппа - его единственног оне хватает в других дистрах
<skai> места, де мона насобирать кучу пакетов или реп
<skai> кстати кто в курсе с какого перепуга сдохли репы хромиума?
<shenmue> всмысле?
<[Raiden]> в сусе есть билдсервис. И пакетная система тоже рпм, но управляются они вястом и юмом и даже гибче чем апт с дпкг. И вообще в ясте собраны пусть ен все, но мног оважных настроек.
<[Raiden]> это вполне можно назвать чем-то, что лучше чем в убунте
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> zcnjv b pbggthjv
<shenmue> везде хорошо там где нас нет
<[Raiden]> ястом и зиппером
<artus> эх, если б не патологическа ненависть к кедам) можно было б и посмотреть)
<skai> artus: дык сус и с гномом есть.а на сусестудио мона собрать сразу с открытокоробкой
<artus> skai, нустудию их я еще не видел
<[Raiden]> shenmue: Я только о том что есть или было ) У мну целых две суськи... Но пока только просмотр. И может быть этим всё и кончится. Т.к. помимо нескольких плюсов, есть и минусы.
<skai> artus: тыщу лет она существует же
<[Raiden]> основоной минус суси в количестве народу на русских ресурсах.
<artus> и че ? )
<artus> skai,
<[Raiden]> тут под сто, там под 10
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это останавливает
<skai> artus: нелюбопытный ты
<artus> [Raiden], только вот толку от тут под сто) если по факту десяток полтора наберетцо ))
<[Raiden]> Ну тоже верно. В жаюере федорщиков штук 30, но траффик почти такой же как тут.
<[Raiden]> Не всегда главное количество
<nephrite> господа, я влюбился...
<skai> nephrite: учти, тебе ещ писать этой рукой.не сильно утомляй ее своей любовью
<nephrite> насколько убунту стал отвратнее, настолько же лубунту стал привлекательнее
<only_you> nephrite: лубунту наше все
<nephrite> лубунту просто шикарен
<skai> ну то есть лубунту вообще как было гавном, так и осталось
<only_you> до, зато шустро)
<skai> у мну 11.10 быстрее 11.04 работает.
<amarovita> Пойду скриншоты почитаю
<skai> иксы наверное новые годно собрали
<The_BROS> Подскажите, как бороться с подчеркиванием орфографии. Aspell-ru стоит. Система - англ. язык. Подчеркиваются любые слова.
<nephrite> 11.10 какой дистр?
<skai> The_BROS: настрой проверку на русиш язык
<artus> The_BROS, акцент твой видать не нравитцо)
<The_BROS> <skai> где это делается? У меня конкретно проблемы в Tomboy и Pidgin
<nephrite> кстати у меня всегда слова с буквой "ё" подчёркивает =)
<nephrite> нелюбимая буква какая-то =)
<skai> The_BROS: в пиджин поставь пакет с плагинами и настрой проверку на руссиш
<User680[web]> люди как убрать подсветку окон на ubuntu 11.10
<The_BROS> <skai> а как быть с остальными программами?
<nephrite> убери убунту 11.10 - спаси мир
<skai> The_BROS: заюзать нормальную русскую раскладку
<artus> The_BROS, писать разроботчикам Aspell-ru, пусть фиксят
<skai> @kick nephrite провокация flame
<skai> задрали меня плачи ярославны
<The_BROS> <skai> не совсем понял. раскладка стоит русская
<skai> The_BROS: ну смисли локализацию
<nephrite> да какой флейм, я просто счастлив =)
<The_BROS> т.е. без руссификации интерфейса всегда должны  быть ошибки?
<skai> The_BROS: ну так при лангпаке ен у тя првоерка на англицкий язык.а слова "слова" в англицком нет
<skai> от и шибка
<skai> либо настраивать аспелл
<skai> либо юзать рашен локаль
<nephrite> ладно, всем спасибо, не буду вас больше утомлять своими восторгами от лубунту =)
<The_BROS> <skai> ну так а при русифицированной системе же не подчеркиваются английские слова?
<The_BROS> <skai> если стоит aspell-ru как он должен работать?
<skai> The_BROS: удали лангвадж суппорт врайтинг ен и все.его в русифицированной систе е не стоит же.ибо полная англификация на сд не влезла
<The_BROS> <skai> тут задача другая. Мне нужна англ. система, но с работоспособной проверкой русской орфографии. Есть идеи?
<AndreX> интересно, что за задача такая, что нужна именно английская локаль
<User394[web]> hello
<skai> User394[web]: правильно писать: Hello, World!
<develop7> hi all
<develop7> после апгрейда появилась проблема - окна не реагируют на переключение темы. наглядная иллюстрация - http://i.minus.com/iJjAOvOLZL5Er.png
<User718[web]> Здравствуйте
<User718[web]> Возникла проблема в 11.10
<develop7> подскажите пжлст, куда копать.
<VMV> вопрос тем, кто пользуется юнити - у вас работает настройка пользователей из меню "Выключить/настройки"?
<User718[web]> перестало видеть микрофон аналоговый
<skai> develop7: првоерь gnome-settings-daemon не отвалилось?
<User718[web]> а как его проверить?
<korvin> ps aux | grep gnome-settings-daemon
<develop7> точно, ниработает.
<develop7> skai, спасибо
<victor0000> User718[web]: aplay -L
<develop7> есть
<skai> develop7: если при перезагрузке не успевает запустится - запаяй скрипт запуска с паузой в секунд 20
<User718[web]> люди подскажите плиз что с микрофоно стало
<korvin> линупс такой линупс =)
<develop7> skai: прозреваю, оно тихо дохнет по дороге
<User718[web]> просто не видит его и все
<develop7> буду тестить, спасибо
<victor0000> User718[web]: юсб?
<User718[web]> аналоговый
<User718[web]> и блютуз в качестве микрофона тоже не работает
<User718[web]> короче не работает на запись
<User718[web]> блютуз коннектиться но не отображается в аудиоустройствах
<skai> User718[web]: закопайся в настройки звука и выбирай хардварный режим на аналоговый стерео дюплекс
<User718[web]> стоит аналоговый стерео дуплекс
<skai> переставь на другие
<[Raiden]> User718[web]: подергай ползунки \переключатели в alsamixer , если ноут и встроенный мик - в гугло по модели и слову ubuntu
<User718[web]> может как-то настройки сбросить можно или переустановить что-то?
<skai> проверь на уровень громкости микрофона в вкладке инпут
<User718[web]> не не ноут обычный ПК
<[Raiden]> User718[web]: сбросить наверное rm -rf .pulse .asoundrc
<[Raiden]> в хомпапке
<victor0000> блютуз микрофон, ак вайфай смкрофон?
<User718[web]> нет просто гарнитура блютуз
<victor0000> микрофон модель и сайт студию
<User718[web]> да дело в том что все всегда работало
<User718[web]> а вот внезапно стало не работать
<User718[web]> может как-то перестановить какие-то пакеты или еще что, очень не хочется перетавлять систему((
<[Raiden]> обзор юнити неплохой http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq4Oj5quskI
<[Raiden]> для невидевших )
<develop7> skai: в общем, снёс ~/.config/autostart/gnome-settings-daemon.desktop и оно заработало.
<skai> develop7: ага.оно у тя было в автозапуске со снятой галочкой
<skai> и не хапускалось
<HAZARDD> dfd
<develop7> не совсем. на самом деле я этот .desktop удалил из gui. но файл в хомяке остался. в любом случае у меня за 3 года апгрейда .config/autostart подзагадился изрядно
<skai> develop7: снеси к буям ишачьим его
<develop7> skai: уже ;)
<HAZARDD> Народ могу я спросить по UBUNTU?? вот я установил ubuntu 11.04 все норм но при подклбчение к интернету через usb Samsung galaxy S пишет 'Disconnect - you are now offline ' Помогите
<HAZARDD> Народ могу я спросить по UBUNTU?? вот я установил ubuntu 11.04 все норм но при подклбчение к интернету через usb Samsung galaxy S пишет 'Disconnect - you are now offline ' Помогите
<skai> HAZARDD: а теперь третий раз, для закрепления успеха
<artus> @kick HAZARDD не флуди
<skai> artus: э.а третий раз?
<artus> ну ща зайдет и 3й раз спросит)
<artus> типа не палитцо)
<WWWW> Народ могу я спросить по UBUNTU?? вот я установил ubuntu 11.04 все норм но при подклбчение к интернету через usb Samsung galaxy S пишет 'Disconnect - you are now offline ' Помогите
<artus> @kick WWWW повторение, мать учения
<artus> skai, я ж грил)
<korvin> ты грилль
<shenmue> он гриль
<dmay> курица?
<[Raiden]> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=bfs_two_years
<VMV> кто-нибудь использует вязкие окна в unity?
<dmay> люди, использующие вязкие окна, будут гореть в аду
<dmay> в вязких котлах
<amarovita> Я буду гореть =(
<VMV> а, вот как надо))
<VMV> у меня они глючат в некоторых случаях, например при перетаскивании диалога копирования..это лечится?
<VMV> работает эффект, но как будто включается с задержкой, а иногда вообще не включается
<VMV> и если изменить тему значков на фаензу например, то тупняки усиливаются(
<VMV> amarovita, нет такого?
<amarovita> vmv: у меня последнее некоторое время и вязкие окна тупят и куб сломался и мигает =)
<alexmlw> увеличил оперативку и звук пропал к счастью само решилось)
<razor96> Çäðàâñòâóéòå. Ïûòàþñü óñòàíîâèòü gnome-shell íà ubuntu 11.10. Äîáàâèë ðåïîçèòîðèé Gnome-Shell Testing PPA, ïðè ïîïûòêå óñòàíîâèòü ïèøåò E: Ñëîìàííûå ïàêåòû.
<ubuntuhelp> razor96! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<razor96> Здравствуйте. Пытаюсь установить gnome-shell на ubuntu 11.10. Добавил репозиторий Gnome-Shell Testing PPA, при попытке установить пишет E: Сломанные пакеты.
<AndreX|OFF> razor96: apt-get install -f
<razor96> AndreX: и ничего.
<[Raiden]> razor96: ты хотел получить гном-шелл или тебе именно тестовая версия нужна?
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 уже есть такой пакет, версии 3.2
<[Raiden]> сломанные пакеты надо чинить путем устанвоки чего надо, либо удалением сломанных
<[Raiden]> razor96: ппа с тестовым софтом нужны тем кто понимает что делает
<razor96> [Raiden]: хотел именно гном-шелл. Пакета не нашел. Может, потому что обновлялся я 10.04 до 11.10?
<[Raiden]> незнаю. Могу сказат ьтолько, что он ест ьв офиц репах 11.10
<[Raiden]> что можно проверить например на packages.ubuntu.com
<razor96> хм. может, я не до 11.10, а до 11.04 только обновился.
<[Raiden]> slb_release -d набери
<[Raiden]> lsb_release -d набери
<[Raiden]> удаляй потом проблемные пакеты , и делай ещё раз sudo do-relelease-upgrade -d
<[Raiden]> ^)
<[Raiden]> если 11.04
<[Raiden]> release
<razor96> да, я недообновился. Спасибо.
<User498[web]> привет всем. есть проблема - не работает WiFi адаптер на Acer Aspire 531  адаптер AR5b95  нашел как выйти в сеть использую wicd и сделал это.  одна проблема - не работает встроенный менеджер сетей и потому не работает Центр приложений - пишет нет соедин
<User498[web]> подскажите что сделать
<AndreX> apt
<User498[web]> привет всем. есть проблема - не работает WiFi адаптер на Acer Aspire 531  адаптер AR5b95  нашел как выйти в сеть использую wicd и сделал это.  одна проблема - не работает встроенный менеджер сетей и потому не работает Центр приложений - пишет нет соедин
<AndreX> User498[web]: apt попробуй
<artus> User498[web], где логика ? адаптер не работает, в интернет ты вышел
<[Raiden]> User498[web]: пингани 213.180.193.3 , может днс просто н прописан
<copyerfiled> товарищи, а можно какнибудь корзину отключить?
<aleksei`> copyerfiled, с помощью ubuntu-tweak
<[Raiden]> нет, можно включить в свойствах пункт удаления + юзать хоткей шифт+дел
<Nor8> copyerfiled: А что, она мешает активно? )))))
<[Raiden]> Хм, а может и да )
<baronos> известно уже какое ядро будет на первой альфа 12.04??
<Nor8>  baronos: Новое
<[Raiden]> в дебиане всё ещё 2.6.32 , а тебя уже не устраивает текущее в убунте? )
<baronos> да я не стандартно помыслил просто)
<[Raiden]> будет альфа - будет видно
<[Raiden]> скорее всего 3.1rc
<SOFTIK> как в 11.10 темы менять? что-то нечего найти не могу(
<User809[web]> Пожскажите, есть ли программы на убунту для просмотра онлайн тв?
<aleksei`> ghfdjq ryjgrjq gj hf,jxtve cnjke b nfv - yfcnhjqrf ltcrnjgf
<aleksei`> тьфу )))
<artus> нету )
<[Raiden]> Улучшеныне диалоги настройки в гном3 поражают, да.
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8>  User809[web]: VLC
<aleksei`> SOFTIK, правой кнопкой на десктопе и там настройки рабочего стола будут
<[Raiden]> +1, там где валлпапер, там и тема. Более подробно только в дконф или в гном-твикере
<SOFTIK> aleksei`: да то не то...под 10.04 например тема MAC os симпотичная))) подобного на 11.10 найти не могу(
<[Raiden]> под гтк3 не много тем
<aleksei`> ну дык наверное докачивать надо темы
<aleksei`> или как [Raiden] сказал тем немного там ...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Если в течении месяца они не допилят третий гном так, чтобы можно было настраивать как второй, народ побежит с убунту ))))
<SOFTIK> докачивал)
<[Raiden]> гном3 с темой мака это просто ну ваще...
<[Raiden]> кстати не видел ешё таких
<aleksei`> кстати хотелось бы взглянуть
<SOFTIK> [Raiden]: ну я к примеру сказал)
<[Raiden]> наверное у темописателей ещё шок не прошел
<aleksei`> а может и нтчего так смотрелось бы ...
<aleksei`> ничего*
<SOFTIK> www.gnome-look.org -ну вот я отсюда под гтк3 качаю
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а куда побежит? Все популярыне дистры осенние будут с гном3
<SOFTIK> вроде бы все делаю как они пишут..
<[Raiden]> если бегать то на другой де
<baronos> sofric есть тема елементари симпотичная ищи в гугле, был бы дома дал ссылки на все
<[Raiden]> не обязательно менять дистр
<baronos> и встсвляй в папку .themes
<SOFTIK> щас попробуем елементари поставить))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Осень уже ))) Минт будет на втором )))
<[Raiden]> а потом что, следущий релиз тоже на втором?
<baronos> установи гном твик тул и через него меняй тему
<[Raiden]> SOFTIK: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/things-to-tweak-after-installing-ubuntu.html - может найдешь чего полезного.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: в опенсусе, арче, федоре и убунте и наверное генте, по умолчанию г3 )
<SOFTIK> [Raiden]: спс, посмотрю)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А потом придет Линус и всех рассудит )))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Он, как ты помнишь, тоже против третьего гнома )))
<[Raiden]> те кто сча не перейдет на гном3 , перейдут весной. Они не смогут постоянно 1 и ту же версию тащить - от юзеры уйдут все, останутся только те кто не смог убежать на другое де или те кому не понравился г3\юнити
<[Raiden]> дистры в смысле
<baronos> но есть косяки в темах, будет превью притормаживать, я изменил стандартную под себя и работает мега быстро
<artus> [Raiden], ты так говориш будто все пользователи второго гнома повесне уйдут в ссылку добровольную )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: линус перешел на хфце, а не на мертвый уже гном2 )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ухты, прям как я :-D
<artus> [Raiden], а сфигли он вот сразу мертвый )
<Nor8> artus: +1
<[Raiden]> artus: Ну в агонии. :)
<artus> в агонии это юнити)
<[Raiden]> пол года максиум год у него щё есть. А потом вечная память...
<artus> причем непоймеш, толи оно рождаетцо, толи в муках помирает
<artus> на 3й гном смотреть пока рано, он еще кой то неопределенный
<[Raiden]> юнити тоже незнаю сколько проживет.
<Nor8> artus: Это голем, мертворожденная имитация, где вместо бумажки с заклинанием, плохо написанный код )))))
<[Raiden]> короче, я советую попробовать другие де - вдруг понравится. Посвятите эти пол года эксперементам :)  Если вам не нравится ГШ\Юнити. Если нравится то проблем нет.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: даже мертвый негр может играть в баскетбол (с)
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> вспомнилось
<artus> а по поволу 3го гнома, как по мне то наверно проще и адекватнее допилить коробку до состояния всех хотелок)
<artus> благо оно будет там работать так как надо) а не как звезды скажут)
<[Raiden]> в кде просто уже реализовано очень большое количество хотелок.
<artus> юнити сколько, года полтора 2 пытались протянуть? и чее? как было уг так и осталось) так что на 3й гном надо смотреть минимум через годик )
<[Raiden]> ели железо типа коре2 или новее и рам 2+ гб. Лучше врятли что-то есть. Имхо.
<Nor8> artus: И вежливо к потребителю, а выдавать продукт в стадии ранней альфы за финальный релиз не прилично )))))
<artus> по гномошел тоже чуть ли на 9й версии бубунты расписывали, профита как небыло так и нет)
<[Raiden]> в опенсорсе так не получается к сожалению. Если посмотреть на кде4, то релизы выходят с 08 года. Но стабильность появилась только сча. И два года активной разработки это нормально - не долго.
<artus> так что как говоритцо вилами по воде писано на предмет 2го гнома) хоронить его явно никто не будет) а еще годика 2-3 будут впиливать ручками )
<[Raiden]> и наверное надо того же ожидать от гнома.
<artus> альсу как выпиливали так и выпиливают) и ниче) не плачут)
<[Raiden]> 1-2 года и будет более-менее ок.
<artus> *пульс
<Nor8> artus: Я реально думал, что третий гном будет логичным продолжением второго, с кучей настроек и плюшек встроенных, на новом, оптимизированном, движке, а получилось что то невнятное )))
<Nor8> Не произноси "пульс" в чате )))
<[Raiden]> а  у меня не выпелен
<Nor8> Это плохое заклинание )))
<artus> Nor8, угу) причем настолько стремное что сначала поток мата а потом непонимание с какой стороны в него веточкой потыкать)
<UNIm95> знает кто бота для телнета?
<artus> [Raiden], ну а то что у тя репит в скайпе ты смерился) я знаю)
<artus> и у меня не выпелен) по 1й причине, ушки блютузные не знаю как через альсу завести)
<[Raiden]> artus: Хм, не болтал там ещё в 11.10 надо попробовать.
<artus> Nor8, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i2QAbWuZRU ну это ж кашмар какой то )
<UNIm95> надо такое реализовать: http://paste.ubuntu.com/710074/
<artus> *о
<UNIm95> может кто сталкивался?
<artus> UNIm95, причем тут боты для телнета?
<shenmue> http://cs9637.vkontakte.ru/u29839727/112086768/x_9905143a.jpg няка
<UNIm95> artus есть идеи как реализовать. но решил спросить может кто таким занимался. всё будет крутится на убунте серверной
<[Raiden]> кто часто скайп юзает - попробуйте, всетаки новый пульс. И ещё не советую привыкать. Нету никаких гарантий что мс сделает хотя бы ещё 1 версию под линукс.
<artus> UNIm95, да хоть под досом, иди на форуме спрашивай
<artus> [Raiden], и правельно) гуглочатик лучше)
<User224[web]> всем здрасте
<User224[web]> нужна помощь, устанавливаю убунту 11.10 на нетбук, где стоит убунту 11.04, выбрал опцию удаления 11.04 и установки 11.10, разбил диски, но запнулся на такой проблеме, куда устанавливать системный загрузчик?
<SOFTIK> [Raiden]: а какие проблемы со скайпом? ) у меня вроде все отлично встало)
<artus> User224[web], не делай этого)
<artus> User224[web], потому что следуйщим твоим вопросом будет как снести эту бяку и вернуть как было
<User224[web]> варианты: /dev/sda ATA Hitachi 320Gb        /dev/sda1  - ext4 - /                  /dev/sda6 -  /home
<baronos> сда
<Nor8> artus: Поздно, он уже подтер диск )))
<baronos> просто сда
<User224[web]> artus, а почему бяка? что плохого? мне для обычного интернет сёрфинга и компиляторов джава и с
<Nor8> User224[web]: Ставь по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> SOFTIK: звук портится у многих
<artus> User224[web], нуну))) тебе ж виднее))
<artus> User224[web], ты же наверно за последние 2 дня отзывов наслушался))
<User224[web]> artus я на убунту месяц всего и тут впервые, обьясни
<SOFTIK> [Raiden]: ааа, у меня вроде все отлично)
<artus> весь такой наивный думаеш что оно годно к пользованию )
<User224[web]> вообщем, оставлять 11.04?
<artus> eугу
<baronos> со скайпом есть проблемы со звуеом к сожалению, но если запустить через виртуалку на такой же ос то звук будет нормальный
<SOFTIK> artus: эт я зря с винды сразу на 11.10 перешел? ))
<[Raiden]> SOFTIK: Не, нормально.
<User224[web]> окей, тогда еще 1 вопрос, при записи образа на флешку через unetbootin, какая разница между версиями в программе Live/Hdmedia/netinstall?
<[Raiden]> 1 хрен привыкать, уж лучше сразу к гном3
<artus> такая же как и без унетбутина
<baronos> :D
<artus> [Raiden], ой да не факт что привыкать)
<User224[web]> непонял?
<SOFTIK> Только вод с вайном небольшие проблемки...часто вешает систему)
<artus> [Raiden], когда там лтс? берут меня сомнения что они такое поделие, ну или накрайняк поделие с таким функционалом - стабильностью в лтс то воткнут)
<SOFTIK> а так пока доволен)
<baronos> совет тебе юзер224 не ставь пока 11.10
<[Raiden]> artus: весной, но там будет юнити и гном3.
<[Raiden]> так что подумай есть ли смысл ждать пол года
<User224[web]> не буду, но при записе на флешку образа 11.04, что выбирать 11.04 Live  11.04 Hdmedia 11.04 Netinstall?
<User224[web]> какая разница?
<artus> [Raiden], вот 9.04 была прекрасна, потом уг,уг,уг, и опять ничего так, в виде 11.04 ))
<[Raiden]> хз
<artus> User224[web], мой совет всегда 1н и тот же, нетинстал
<User224[web]> спасибо!
<Nor8> artus: После 9.04 дела шли все хуже и хуже ))))
<baronos> в 11.04 гном шелл уг ложиться
<artus> baronos, у меня класик с компизом )
<SOFTIK> Кстати, может кто посоветует какую литерату для начинающих?
<[Raiden]> User224[web]: если ты скачал десктопную версию, выберай лайв
<artus> Nor8, не, 11.04 ниче так , по ставнению с предыдущими 3мя сказка )
<artus> SOFTIK, гугл же)
<baronos> мне шелл больше нравиться чем г2
<artus> baronos, и как долго он тебе нравится? целый месяц, с того момента как с форточек слез? )))
<Nor8> artus: Может быть, но юнити и кривой коспиз с неработающим эмеральдом основательно картину подпортили )))))
<Nor8> компиз*
<SOFTIK> artus: гугл хорошо, и пока вроде все вопросы решал))) чего-нибуть для чайников бы нормальное)
<artus> Nor8, юнити запустил 1н раз) ужаснулся и больше не запускал)
<artus> а на компиз жалоб пока нет)
<[Raiden]> 11.10 лучше. 1. ядро 3.х , 2. пульс свежий , 3. ноувеау\радеонхд , иксы свежие. 4. Юнити стал удобней , гном3 можно доставить 5. первая версия кубунты которая стабильна.
<Nor8> artus: Тоже самое, но он там все-таки есть ))))
<artus> SOFTIK, как гуглить для чайников)
<[Raiden]> :)
<SOFTIK> artus: бебебе :-Р
<[Raiden]> а из недостатоков - нету гном2
<artus> Nor8, да мне не жалко) пусть где то там живет себе) я ж не такой фанатик чтоб ломать пол системы выдирая компиз только потому что не заню как включить сесию гнома)
<Nor8>  artus: Так он в гноме тоже глючил в 11.04 ))))
<artus> ноувеау идут лесом) и без него с проприетарными дровами все просто замечательно)
<baronos> артус, форточки год назад у меня были последний раз
<Nor8>  artus: Там версия какая была, помнишь? )))
<artus> Nor8, да сказки это все)
<Nor8> artus: Что сказки?
<[Raiden]> вот, компиз ещё попилили за это время и ветка 0.9 стала стабильней
<[Raiden]> 11.04 не нужен
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: эта версия кубунты у меня ставилась тяжелее всего :)
<artus> Nor8, Версия: 1:0.9.4+bzr20110606-0ubuntu1~natty2 Пакет: compiz
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты на кедах уже год как, что за реклама гнома, не пойму?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у меня гном-шелл есть  в живую и юнити\гш в виртуалке. И там и там всё это работает
<[Raiden]> и фаллбэк работает
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Я предлагаю такой вариант как у тебя на виртуалке, приравнивать к справке о недееспособности  ))))
<baronos> хехе)))
<dmay> срачик?
<[Raiden]> в виртуалке даже не релиз, не обновлял ещё, бета2
<[Raiden]> там гном 3.1.5
<[Raiden]> и работает
<[Raiden]> кстати сча обновим )
<baronos> ненадо))
<dmay> юнити скомунизжена с таскбара в 7ке, дизайнеров ГШ можно сдавать в наркоконтроль без размышлений. дискасс?
<rapidsp> каиро тоже? :)
<dmay> нет, каиро скомунизжен с дока в макоси
<rapidsp> и тока 7ка - оригинал :)
<dmay> кстати, таскбар в семерке тоже оттуда скомунизжен
<rapidsp> а блин
<dmay> оригинал только в лабораториях ксерокса, которые давно позакрвали :/
<[Raiden]> dmay: фаллбэк + гугл про уборку панелей  + awn и компиз в автозагруз. И всё, вот оно счастье
<dmay> [Raiden]: press any key for boot from DVD - select language - next - next - next - работаем. вот это щастье :3
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да не работатет это )))
<[Raiden]> dmay: велкам то кубунту )
<[Raiden]> ту тименно так
<[Raiden]> ну или хубунту
<dmay> угу, а потом то альса отвалится, то плазма упадет
<artus> dmay, изыди неверный)
<rapidsp> древних рукописей начитался
<[Raiden]> ну можешь ничего не ставить )
<[Raiden]> можно подумать тянет кто использовать линь
<dmay> artus: у меня КОМ-объект потерялся. так что я пока в отместку над вами поиздеваюсь мвахахахахх!
<baronos> тянет)
<artus> dmay, иди работать негр)
<dmay> rapidsp: из свежих у меня 11.10 вообще даже установщик загружать отказалась )
<dmay> artus: найди мне мой объект, уйду :Р
<artus> dmay, вот только сказок ненадо расказывать)
<artus> dmay, ты для начала говори что оно у тя в твоей унылой виртуалке не завелось )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: работает
<dmay> artus: но ведь не завелось же
<rapidsp> 11.10 даже через НМ впн подключила...
<artus> кто ж те рот то распечатал, вредитель ты этакий)
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Пруф в студию ! )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: скриншот позже сделаю мб )
<dmay> artus: сам лог копай, мне лень :3
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  С кайро, компизом и прочими плюшками .
<rapidsp> dmay: next наверн не нажал :)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: с кайро не обещаю, с авн скорее всего. Ну или если не лень будет.
<dmay> всё, нашёл
<dmay> ну вы зовите если ещё чего обругать надо будет :3
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Нет уж, давай с кайро и компизом. )))
<dmay> 9gAaZlLa0tQ2GGltGt25hlY0b7oTZfqlyqN6ci+KoJRbFrpOj9AR2XLUucrTKr0NADs7LRAZ//sWwItq5FYXdltMu/+To3hDszoOAgfBws8=
<dmay> упс :3
<[Raiden]> компиз будет. Авн я посмотреть хотел просто, а кайро надо специально для тебя ставить )
<dmay> всё, всё, ушел и окошко свернул
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что там ставить то, тем более на виртуалке.
<[Raiden]> ок
<[Raiden]> обновляется пока до релиза
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Кто знает, как сделать, чтобы вывод команд типа df -h не съезжал? Название колонок уходит в сторону. Это у всех так?
<artus> никак)
<artus> Alagos, пользуй pydf
<Nor8> [Raiden] А, забыл. с прозачностью панели и скринлетами работающими. ))))))
<Nor8> прозрачностью.*
<Alagos> artus: это еще что такое?
<artus> Alagos, слово такое ругательное )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну у тебя запросы.
<[Raiden]> скрилент повешу )
<[Raiden]> тфу
<Nor8> [Raiden] Как и втором ))) Или в третьем это все не работает? )))
<Alagos> artus: Да, есть такая штука :) Но ее нет в стандартном наборе...
<artus> Alagos, она есть в репах)
<Alagos> artus: Есть, но это не то немного :) А пофиксить обычный дф как то можно? :)
<artus> понятия не имею)
<rapidsp> а в английской консоли тоже смещение ?
<Alagos> А как запустить английскую консоль? :)
<artus> можно подумать оно комуто мешает)
<Alagos> Я читаю на лаунчпаде - вроди только в русском такой баг...
<artus> Alagos, и да, там 3 столбика как бе) что за что отвечает не так тяжело и запомнить)
<Alagos> Так как английскую консоль запустить? :)
<Alagos> Или выбрать язык df )
<baronos> поменяй язык системы)))
<Alagos> LANG=C df -h
<Alagos> Да, так не съезжает :)
<rapidsp> щастье :)
<Alagos> Нужно будет или алиас прикрутить... Ну или прикрутить к df алиас на pydf )
<Alagos> Все-таки там удобный прогресс-бар заполнения свободного места диска :)
<[Raiden]> Alagos: http://paste.org.ru/?4lp6zs попробуй этот df. Как то делать было нечего...
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1016/h_1318793742_8545026_0858258d95.png
<[Raiden]> в действии
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это что и для кого? ))
<[Raiden]> НУ в мессаге видно для кого
<Alagos> [Raiden]: Круто! Гламурно и корректно :)
<[Raiden]> awk очень хорошая вещь для формата текста в котором есть какие-либо столбцы.
<Alagos> Вот только скрипт - это не оно. Его бы в алиас как то запихнуть, что бы одной командой выводить
<Alagos> Или просто как команду выдавать через ;
<artus> Alagos, а в алиас религия запрещает запихать? )
<artus> Alagos, alias dud="(du -ks * | sort -nr | sed -e 's/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{6\}[^0-9]/\1G\t/;t;s/^\([0-9]\{1,\}\)[0-9]\{3\}[^0-9]/\1M\t/;t;d')"  вот че у меня есть)
<Alagos> Ну так я уже так и сделал :)
<[Raiden]> 1. альясы не нужны из за своей убогости, 2. они подгружаются с каждым шеллом , что не делает его быстрее , 3. скрипт тоже запускается  1 командой и гибче.
<Alagos> Но что бы удобно было запускать шел - его тоже нужно будет фигануть в алиас :)
<artus> [Raiden], эммм, поведай мне о просвещенный) чего такого надо насовать в конфиг шела тоб он тупил то?
<Alagos> artus: вот я тоже не могу понять как из-за 2-х строчек может тупить что то :)
<[Raiden]> artus: ну, будет у тебя допустим 5-10 шеллов работать +- , и ты как поверюзер создаш там штук 30-50 альясов + ещё коменты к ним что бы не забыть + ещё возможно функции , ибо в альяс всё не засунешь или не удобно
<Alagos> Спасибо, много классных вариантов. Пошел переваривать на боку :)
<[Raiden]> всё это вс запуск из скрипт в $PATH
<[Raiden]> vs
<artus> [Raiden], ну у меня ща в конфиге 434 строчки) и ниче, летааает все )
<artus> и везде ) достаточно просто конфиг скопировать) на любую машинку
<artus> а не тянуть жменю таких вот однострочников
<Umren> yo
<artus> кстати, как посчитать количество строчек со словом alias )
<artus> никто не подскажет?
<Umren> ну, грепнуть очевидно, каждый на ньюлайн закинуть и посчитать количество строчек
<Umren> либо грепать в массив
<[Raiden]> artus: а у мну 143  , включая коменты ) НО ест ьпри этом масса своих команд
<artus> ну серцем то я понимаю что оно так )))
<Umren> а как там это делается башем - я хз
<artus> [Raiden], я же говорю) мне для удобства проще поставить zsh на удаленной машинке и кинуть в хомяк 1н конфиг) и все что мне надо при мне)
<[Raiden]> 115 скриптов. Некотоыре правда устаревшие или тестовые. Но лежат для примера. И никому не мешают.
<[Raiden]> + не в 1 строку + с коментами и т.д.
<artus> [Raiden], а есть чего нить вкусного на посмотреть? ))
<artus> Umren, все намного проще ))) cat .zshrc G alias | wc
<artus> и того по факту 116 алиасов и ниче нигде отродясь не тупило)
<[Raiden]> у меня листинг - это: ls /usr/local/scripts  + это отдельный от /  раздел. Где помимо скриптов , ещё некотоыре бинарники и всякие ресурсы типа валлпаперов.
<Umren> artus grep alias .bashrc | wc-l
<Umren> так тоже работает
<artus> Umren, ну да, собсно [/home/artus]% cat .zshrc G alias | wc
<artus>     116     636    5432
<Umren> -l - чисто строки считает
<Umren> теж строкли нужны
<artus> строки, слова, символы)
<artus> да мне ж глазами глянуть а не перенаправлять вывод) а так да )
<[Raiden]> я ещё могу обратиться к конкретному файлу. И выложить его например или поредактить. Без какого-либо лишнего мусора )
<artus> Umren, а ты масивы, незнаю как на баше))) жук)
<[Raiden]> типа соседних альясов и т.д.
<artus> не, ну мне ехать собственно а не шашечки)
<Umren> artus да я им не пользуюсь почти
<Umren> нафиг он в моей уютненькой убунте нужен)
<[Raiden]> кстати вопрос есть. что делае таппармор в убунте. Где его сообщения, что всё в порядке или что-то не так?
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> правда наверное так будет правильнее т.к. например слово алиас может не упоминатся в контексте алиса grep ^alias=* .bashrc | wc -l
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Он тебя защищает, МОЛЧА ! ))))
<Umren> ага, не то что селинукс
<Umren> то низзя это низзя
<rapidsp> [Raiden]: он у меня один раз смарт-карты в ФФ блочил
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Без сообщений и уведомлений. Ну а ежели сломали, то всё, он не виноват. )))
<rapidsp> пришлось грохнуть
<[Raiden]> можете сделать комент до и после альясов. И скрипт выводящий этот блок.
<Umren> смарт карты?
<Umren> че это такое
<rapidsp> Umren: вики знает :)
<[Raiden]> В общем вспоминается анек про волка и колобка в бпубличном доме.
<[Raiden]> слишком молчаливый этот аппармор )
<rapidsp> в syslog  скажет если что
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Про то и речь, в других дистрах хоть гуи и диалоги к ним прикручены.
<[Raiden]> rapidsp: ясно, это плохо. Сразу надо думат ькак мониторить сислог
<rapidsp> это да
<[Raiden]> в федорке луше ,  они там вешаются от нотификации )
<rapidsp> в сусе к нему вроде какой то гуи был
<Nor8>  В Федорке и в суске с этим делом вообще норм.
<Umren> [Raiden]: в федорке это добро в помойку летит сразу же )
<[Raiden]> )
<Umren> и ненадо нотификейшионов никаких
<Umren> селинукс слишком ворчлив
<Umren> про аппармор я вспоминаю тока когда о нем тут начинают говорить
<Umren> так что пусть живет
<Umren> Был запрошен сеанс музыкальной переписки. Пожалуйста, щёлкните иконку ММ для принятия.
<nephrite> всё же без вашей помощи мне никак не понять как задать яркость монитора по-умолчанию, чтобы мне не приходилось при каждом запуске lubuntu её уменьшать вручную
<Istorik23> Помогите, загрузка мерзнет на Cannot send to channel, ubuntu 11.10 перезагрузка после обновления
<artus> и сильно мерзнет?
<Istorik23> Я так понял на мертво =)
<Nor8> Istorik23: Загрузка чего мерзнет?
<Istorik23> А сори не то сопировал
<Istorik23> checking battery state
<artus> сопировать сообще вредно)
<Nor8>  artus: Он не часто сопирует )))
<artus> только когда мерзнет)
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Есть шанс сегодня увидеть скриншот с работающим гном 3 + кайро и так далее?
<Postal> народ кто поможет с проблемой с установкой приложений в kde и запуском аськи на убунту?
<nephrite> так что с яркостью? может есть какая-нибудь команда в автозапуск типа "set brightness 50%" я хз =)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: скоро уходишь?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скоро заскриншотишь? )))
<Istorik23_> Сори, на ноуте тоже 11.10, и они с домашним по ходу в сговоре =)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: думаю скоро )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ждем-с ))0
<Postal> лан проблему напишу может кто и ответит. в общем все время когда я пытаюсь зайти в любой клиент аси для убунту. и пытаюсь залогинится. мне постоянно пишет неверный логин и пароль.
<artus> Istorik23_, ну если у тебя везде 11.10 то как говоритцо ccзб )
<Postal> кто знает в чем проблема?
<artus> Postal, не верный логин\пароль, очевидно же )
<Postal> нет -_-
<Postal> на вин7 захожу
<Istorik23_> artus то есть мне уже не что не поможет?
<Postal> спокойно с этим же логином и паролем
<artus> Postal, ну учитывая что аська ненужна) по причине вечных геморов то только гуглить на предмет чего они  поломали опять)
<victor0000> Postal: /proc/acpi/video/
<Postal> максимум что я в инете нашел это изменить сервер для захода. или поставить пароль до 8 символов. всем помогает и мне нет
<Nor8> Кто напомнит, как в гноме стандартная смотрелка для изображений называется?
<Postal> и еще проблема бесит ппц. почему я не могу ставить приложения из центра установки приложений на kde? а на гноме все норм загружается и ставится
<victor0000> Postal: яркость ls /proc/acpi/video/
<User703[web]> доброго времени суток!!
<User703[web]> а есть ли полуночники здесь которые прийдут на помочь??
<victor0000> опять микрофон))
<artus> !ask | User703[web]
<ubuntuhelp> User703[web]: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<User703[web]> все придельно ясно
<User703[web]> тогда такое дело ... не как не получается установить Linux
<artus> и ненадо его ставить
<nephrite> victor0000, ls /proc/acpi ac_adapter  battery  button  event  wakeup
<User703[web]> на ноутбук Toshiba Satellite A105
<User703[web]> пробовал 11.10
<artus> еще один
<User703[web]> крох попытка потерпела
<User703[web]> потом 10.04
<User703[web]> без результатно
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1017/h_1318797614_1435445_5a19e772d5.png
<Darfanix> Доброй ночи всем!
<victor0000> nephrite: да тоже нету)) тогда установка ати и нвидиа
<[Raiden]> другим неосиляторам тоже советую посмотреть
<User703[web]> только что пробовал Linux mint
<artus> а причем тут 3.0.1 ?
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А где скринлеты и компиз с эмеральдом? ))))
<victor0000> User703[web]: одинакого
<artus> там же 3.2 вроде как
<[Raiden]> artus: версия терминала
<User703[web]> подвисает !!! в чом дело не подскажете о великие
<User703[web]> чего не хватает
<artus> User703[web], иди гуглить как на твой ноут ставить бубунту , манов должно быть вагон
<[Raiden]> Nor8: компиз запущен, видн опо левому терминалу. Эмеральд надо искать\ставить.... Обойдешся.
<User703[web]> имено на мою машину не пробовал искать чесное слово
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Не, не обойдусь. А где скринлеты? ))))
<User703[web]> пользовал только общее
<nephrite> victor0000, в настройках АТИ тоже нет =(
<[Raiden]> Это в репах ест ьсча запущу )
<victor0000> User703[web]: виноват завод иафия
<victor0000> м*
<User703[web]> что простите
<User703[web]> !??
<victor0000> User703[web]: кто не работает?
<User703[web]> как не страно такого мануала по установке на мою машину нету :"-(
<User703[web]> linux не хочет работать
<User703[web]> просто не устанавливается
<User703[web]> машина виснет ждал час резульната
<User703[web]> нечего просто маргает курсор
<User703[web]> в углу екрана
<User703[web]> экрана
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1017/h_1318798257_5477758_dfde8fde9e.png
<User703[web]> помогите разобратся ...просто интересно почему, что не так
<nAgoHaK> хай)
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Норм, через месяц поставлю, когда допилят ))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: показадл шот в жабере. Там 1 мадам пишет, что г3 не надо так юзать, надо гш и какой-то парень, что его ваще не надо юзать :)
<nAgoHaK> [Raiden]: !
<[Raiden]> nAgoHaK: !!
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну кому как юзать, не мадам решать )))
<[Raiden]> )
<User703[web]> даа все грусно
<[Raiden]> на тему  шота, может пригодится кому
<[Raiden]> Open dconf-editor and go to org → gnome → gnome-panel → layout
<[Raiden]> Change ['top-panel','bottom-panel'] to just ['top-panel'] and hit the enter key.
<shenmue> это пример дружественного интерфейса что ли? =)
<Sergey_IT> User703[web], глянул в инете для твоего компа - у людей работает, но есть проблемы. Но так, чтобы не устанавливалось - не нашел
<User212[web]> ghbdtn
<User212[web]> привет
<[Raiden]> shenmue: угу, дальше будмаю будет веселей. Ну т.е. сначала сделается среда которая по мнению авторов достигла высоты. А потом им придет в голову, что хранение дополнительных настроек - это слишком сложно.
<[Raiden]> думаю
<[Raiden]> шутка на самом деле.
<shenmue> midler: Привет. А куда в Убунте спрятали настройку сглаживания?
<shenmue> пример
<shenmue> настройка гдм тоже кудато испарилась
<shenmue> я вообще за что бы 12 04 это была обновленная 10 04 или 8 04
<[Raiden]> жаль что эти люди никак не поймут, что программировать слишком сложно и не убьются.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> в общем это моя любимя тема теперь на поныть. Реально некоторое будущее у этого есть и будет.
<shenmue> не понимаю. что сложного сделать два внятных настройшика как к примеру в компизе? один простой другой продвинутый
<[Raiden]> ничего
<shenmue> gconf тоже не подарок
<shenmue> у половины ключей описания нет даже на инглише
<[Raiden]> я уверен что отпарсить дконф и сделать морду сможет даже полный ламер котоырй хотя бы месяц изучал питон. Тут дело в идеологии. Или так, раньше не могли (авторы проекта) , а теперь просто не хотят, цель другая - упрощение\сокращение элементов.
<shenmue> мне чот кажется что это не совсем под линь подходит
<shenmue> линь выбирал потому что на скринах интерфейс поражал разнообразием. отсюда гибкость настройки
<shenmue> а последнии скрины с юнити? прям пестрит непохожими обоями
<[Raiden]> да это вообще никуда не подходит. Т.к. компутер более широкий в плане задач девайс чем телефон или планшет.
<[Raiden]> хотя...
<[Raiden]> Может они решили, что продвинутый юзер сможет легко работать напрямую с кли ифейсом и конфигами
<aleksei`> когда 12.04 выйти должна?
<[Raiden]> Ну т.е. для ламеров гуи, для про трах в консоли.  А про тех кто посередке по ходу просто забыли :)
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: 4 месяц 12 год
<Intrpt> 12.04 соответственно весной.. странный вопрос.
<shenmue> угу. я посередки как раз
<shenmue> отсюда недовольство
<shenmue> дке*
<[Raiden]> Ну и я где-то там же.
<aleksei`> и это по идее следующий lts должен быть?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> лол. лонг тайм секс
<[Raiden]> подумалось
<aleksei`> эхх, превратят 10.04 в подобие 11.10 ...
<[Raiden]> shenmue: у них планы по гном ос есть. Я эо представляю себе как некий ихний дистрибутив. Может быть они увлекуться этим, и всем остальынм станет легче :)
<[Raiden]> поживем - увидим )
<aleksei`> чёт к юнити уже недели 2 привыкнуть не могу (( всё не так ...
<Intrpt> aleksei`: сам на 10.04 сижу в ожидании 12.04.. но к LTS уже по идее ту же юнити нормально допилят.. о гноме только вспоминать будем.
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: после некоторого допила... http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1017/h_1318797614_1435445_5a19e772d5.png
<[Raiden]> aleksei`: я сделал этот шот по просьбе чела переживающего за судьбу гнома...
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei`> [Raiden], это ты уже показывал ))
<[Raiden]> а.. я думал может не видел.
<aleksei`> Intrpt, тоже на лтс сижу, но надеюсь что гном всё таки не останется в памяти ...
<aleksei`> [Raiden], видел, видел ))
<[Raiden]> всё конечно страшно, но не на столько как кажется + это только вторая версия гном3.
<aleksei`> ну ничего, на кеды перейду тогда, если гном умрёт
<vdrandom> гном жил, гном жив
<vdrandom> гном будет жить!
<[Raiden]> В юнити я вижу 2 основных недостатка и оба касаются бокового дока. 1. он может быть только слева , 2. он нагружен , места мне точно не хватит на нем,  а скроллинг бесит.
<aleksei`> или вообще нафиг иксы снесу ))) буду в консоле сидеть )))
<[Raiden]> если бы пункт 1 пофиксили , то и пункт 2 стал бы не такой очевидынй - т.к .на вайд экране горизонталь шире , т.е. док удлиннится.
<vdrandom> [Raiden], док не нужен
<vdrandom> в принципе
<aleksei`> [Raiden], да скроллинг там вообще какой-то недолугий, тут я с тобой согласен
<vdrandom> на нём вообще реально элементы местами менять?
<[Raiden]> да
<vdrandom> а как?
<[Raiden]> мышкой тяни, должно работать
<aleksei`> работает
<vdrandom> нихрена
<[Raiden]> если нет, кинь такой же значек в нужное меесто, если получится два, старый удалишь
<vdrandom> мышкой если тянуть - скороллит
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: а.. лол
<vdrandom> я про док юнити, если что
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: а в меню нету переместить?
<vdrandom> не нашёл
<[Raiden]> или мыш + альт или ктр
<[Raiden]> л
<vdrandom> всё равно скроллит
<aleksei`> да я как-то таскал недавно
<aleksei`> всё таскается
<vdrandom> впрочем, хрен бы с ним, я уже поставил себе gmrun
<vdrandom> док не нужен
<[Raiden]> тогда сначала убей лишние ) потом перемести :) Или смотри выше второй вариант
<vdrandom> :3
<[Raiden]> просто из даша кидай значки в нужное место
<[Raiden]> должно работать )
<vdrandom> у меня ещё не сохранялись значки там
<aleksei`> эхх, поставить чтоли 11.10 на тестовую машину ... )))
<[Raiden]> Я решил все эти пробелмы по своему - перешел на кде.
<vdrandom> мне в определённый момент oxygen надоел
<aleksei`> а я ещё наверное не дорос до кед
<vdrandom> а других годных тем под kde4 не бывает
<[Raiden]> может быт ьвам оно покажется ещё хуже - фиг знает )
<vdrandom> в советской россии кеды дорастают до тебя!
<aleksei`> ))
<aleksei`> это в россии
<aleksei`> а в Латвии всё иначе
<[Raiden]> vdrandom: вот не оксиген http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/1017/h_1318802499_2417877_89420dacfa.png
<[Raiden]> qtcurve
<vdrandom> видел
<vdrandom> у меня не получилось подстроить qtcurve под себя
<[Raiden]> может тогда гномеры правы, что выпиливают настройки )
<vdrandom> а хрен их знает
<vdrandom> нужна середина
<aleksei`> конечно правы )))
<vdrandom> а гномеры до абсурда доходят в некоторых местах
<vdrandom> чтобы назначить другой хоткей для ресайза - перекомпиль метасити!
<[Raiden]> вроде как-то намечаются они.
<vdrandom> ну я образно
<[Raiden]> ясно
<vdrandom> про хоткеи не скажу, а вот прилипание к краям экрана и других окон настраивается в исходниках только
<[Raiden]> мне вот в гном-шелле не нравится то что они его сделали как вм. Т.е. он е работает без mutter/
<[Raiden]> в кедах даже можно вм поменять
<vdrandom> потому что гномощель - это и есть вм
<vdrandom> она осуществляет функции вм, расширяя их
<[Raiden]> ну можно было и по другому организовать. сделать 2 сущности, аналог плазмы + вм. А не 2 в 1
<vdrandom> переключение между окнами, представление списка и миниатюр окон, управление виртуальными десктопами
<vdrandom> плазма не управляет окнами
<[Raiden]> верно
<vdrandom> или ты про панельку гномощели и трей?
<[Raiden]> и гнмоеры могли бы сделать так же
<vdrandom> если про них, то да, можно было бы отцепить
<[Raiden]> нет, я про вм
<vdrandom> но опять же, они интегрируют лаунчер с вм
<vdrandom> если бы это были отдельные вещи, некоторых фишек бы не получилось
<[Raiden]> я хочу сказать, что им никто не мешал сделать по другому.
<vdrandom> стремление сделать единый мощный инструмент - это правильно.
<[Raiden]> так как везде или близко к тому как везде.
<vdrandom> неправильно лишать его гибкости
<[Raiden]> ну, да, надо 1 из двух. Если бы муттер был как компиз или квин или мощнее, то и позыва бы к замене небыло бы )
<[Raiden]> привязка к муттер дает ещё 1 проблему.
<vdrandom> надо сказать, что mutter работает значительно шустрее компиза и квина в композитном режиме
<[Raiden]> Я могу в кде хоткеем на лету или галкой в свойствах отключить композит и эффекты и продолжать находиться в той же среде.
<[Raiden]> в гномшелле это равносильно отказу от него
<vdrandom> согласен
<vdrandom> то, что есть завязка на композитность - минус
<vdrandom> с другой стороны, сейчас уже трудно найти железо, которое бы не поддерживало композитные окна
<vdrandom> самый тупой интегрированный интеловский видеоадаптер - и тот умеет
<vdrandom> соответственно, проигрывают только обладатели древнего железа
<vdrandom> но опять же, древнее железо под гномослужбами тупит - туда и вм полегче ставить надо
<vdrandom> и вообще без de обойтись лучше
<shenmue> и экрана
<vdrandom> да!
<vdrandom> и без железа!
<shenmue> биотехнологии и все такое
<shenmue> хы. представил чавкающий комп работающий на колбасе. и рекламу его. "6 часов на кг докторской"
<[Raiden]> в юнити отказ от композита - тоже фейл. Но каноникал сделала 2д программу котоаря очень похожа. И таким образом  можно отказаться от юза 3д если  есть причины
<[Raiden]> не меняя привычек
<[Raiden]> получается юзер ГШ в самом невыгодном положнии )
<shenmue> вроде в гш 3.2 обещали все желания гномеров выполнить
<aleksei`> обещать все горазды ...
<[Raiden]> значит сбудится 50% и к 3.8
<[Raiden]> :)
<vdrandom> гыгы
<vdrandom> какая смешная большая Г в ubuntu mono
<shenmue> помню года два назад где то тослтую статью написал про оболочки
<shenmue> вкратце. развитие де подходит к своему завершению. ничего нового и оригинального мы не увидим
<vdrandom> толсто
<[Raiden]> может и верно. де - от слова десктоп. Дсктопы перестают быть такими важными как раньше.
<shenmue> ну лет 20 уже мышке. лет 15 окошкам с кнопочками закрыть открыть свернуть. я полно примеров приводил. щас не помню.
<shenmue> тачскрины не сильно то отличаются каким то оригинальным интерфейсом
<[Raiden]> может они бессмертные как колесо? :)
<shenmue> осталось тока пилить то что есть
<vdrandom> да ладно мышка. вон уже движемся к тачскринам
<vdrandom> через десяток лет мыши вообще перестанут продаваться
<shenmue> вряд ли
<shenmue> скорее наверно как в пс3 захват движения юзверя
<vdrandom> вряд ли
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/news/618442
<vdrandom> задолбали со своим джобсом
<[Raiden]> Мужик он грамотный. И с его приходом макось стала юниксом )
<[Raiden]> был
<vdrandom> не спорю
<vdrandom> но нахрена его смерть мусолить так долго и нудно?
<[Raiden]> ну ваще согласен.
 * vdrandom посылает лучи ненависти nvidia за optimus
<SeaCaT> МоКап движений дороговат выйдет. 800 баксов за самый бюджетный вариант не напряжно ли, а?
<SeaCaT> Фигасе цены на манипуляторы))
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-08
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Понг.
<Areks> господа а у кого-нибудь стоит  убунта 12? не могли бы вы сказать какую версию ядра выводит  uname -a? 3.2.0-29.46?
<scogra> linux Mint. Mate: 3.2.0-30-generic
<[Raiden]> Areks: 3.2.0-31-generic
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> i win
<Areks> [Raiden]: нефига
<Areks> [Raiden]: у меня 2.6.18 )
<[Raiden]> ))
<chapt> интересно 2.4.х у кого то еще есть
<|rapidsp|> в каких нибудь читалках может
<Civil|2> |rapidsp|: в китайских видеорегистраторах можно найти иногда 2.4.18
<Civil|2> помоему даже был один с 2.2 каким-то
<Civil|2> хотя все чаще встречается 2.6.12 и старше
<Civil|2> например в edimax ic-3030 еще 2.4 ядро
<Civil|2> Areks: убунта 12.04 вышла изначально с ядром версии примерно 3.2.0-24, затем были апдейты и сейчас уже есть 3.2.0-31
<Civil|2> а в proposed уже 3.2.0-32
<Areks> Civil|2: а некоторые хостеры ставят туда 2.6
<Civil|2> Areks: это те хостеры, у которых это крутится под OpenVZ, скорее всего
<Areks> lf
<Civil|2> т.к. под него ядро 2.6.18 и 2.6.32
<Areks> да
<Areks> в итоге ниче не компилится апт не работает
<Areks> и вообще привет "пятая точка"
<Civil|2> Areks: найди репозиторий с ядром такой же версии
<Civil|2> может проще будет
<Areks> мне лучше хостера найти с мозгами
<Civil|2> Areks: с контейнерными виртуалками ты получишь всегда примерно то что получил
<Areks> Civil|2: значит надо найти что-то другое
<Civil|2> Areks: VDS'ы на Xen/KVM
<Civil|2> или дедики
<baronos> где можно узнать какой я видел вид гусеницы? :)
<[Raiden]> у гуглкартинках
<baronos> кто встречал такую https://dl.dropbox.com/u/61252137/IMG0243A.jpg ?
<[Raiden]> вбивай в гкартинки свой урл и он будет похожие искать
<[Raiden]> потом названия смотри
<[Raiden]> сча я пожирней покажу )
<baronos> ппц с этим инетом ограниченным ничего не найду :(
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1008/h_1349683638_4658160_a864c73bff.jpeg
<baronos> прикольная
<baronos> [Raiden]: нашел свою "Гусеница бражника соснового" :) http://mybutterfly.ru/item/721
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ещё 1 есть http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1008/h_1349683983_8728365_6d5f5ce15b.jpeg
<baronos> таких часто в сибири видел :)
<SergeyIT> baronos, так выведи бабочку - проще распознать будет
<baronos> SergeyIT: уже распознал, но бабочка не очень красивая у неё.
<[Raiden]> кто-то тут , что-то делал на днях с ath9k
<[Raiden]> какие-то изменения в новом ядре есть http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35023
<SergeyIT> с ath5 вроде было дело...
<zuker> да, с 5-кой
<zuker> я вот читаю руководство по постингу багов в лончпад
<zuker> тут рекомендую постить багу по пакету через ubuntu-bug
<zuker> может кто мне подскажет по какому пакаджу постить мою багу
<zuker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12277572
<zuker> ?
<zuker> xorg ?
<zuker> запосчу в linux короче
<zuker> фух, можете меня поздравить - первый раз посчу багу не по работе, а в опен сорц проект :)
<tech-desk> Поздравляю
<zuker> надо теперь фиксы начать коммитить)
<[sonuva]> прям как девственность потерял
<zuker> да нето слово) теперь главное чтоб внимание обратили
<tagezi> всем привет
<CoderFF> сап, народ
<CoderFF> вопрос
<CoderFF> В убунте была же возможность перенести настройки из винды
<CoderFF> Чем это делается, подскажите, пожалуйста
<SergeyIT> какие?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> SergeyIT: думаю это то чем из майдокументс в хому тащится
<|rapidsp|> щас вроде нет
<|rapidsp|> раньше помню при установке такое было
<zuker> видно выпилили, вот хелр говорит руками мигрировать https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows/TransferringFilesAndSettings
<baronos> с гугл акк и goa проще стало, ввел акк и все :)
<[sonuva]> чечектотут?
<baronos> мен
<tagezi> [sonuva]: а ты чо с бубликом сегодня?
<[sonuva]> а я его со вчера не снимал
<[sonuva]> это мой счастливый бублик
<tagezi> какая фс для файлопомойки лучше?
<[sonuva]> tagezi: /dev/null
<tagezi> [sonuva]: не, там то что в сети не найти - это из рук в руки передают... научные работы не опубликованые, или редко упоминаемые, как пример
<tech-desk> заливай все мне)
<tagezi> tech-desk: щеки забинтуй )
<tech-desk> Окей, но я как бы ждать буду когда ты зальешь)
<tagezi> tech-desk: залью когда лицензию поменяют, сделают свободнораспространяемым, мне не жалко
<CoderFF> zuker, спасибо за ответ :)
<zuker> CoderFF: велкам :)
<uvvtu> всем привет. кого убили?
<uvvtu> походу всех
<baronos> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
 * uvvtu итак все знает
<SergeyIT> baronos, чел воскрес, а ты его так...
<uvvtu> можно сказать вышел
<[sonuva]> uvvtu: отпустили?
<uvvtu> да
<[sonuva]> по удо или свое отмотал?
<uvvtu> от звонка до звонка
<SergeyIT> поздравляю
<uvvtu> благодарю
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: https://plus.google.com/u/0/b/112795724355745109011/112795724355745109011/posts/bN18XjycfMR
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: ну давай.расскажи нам о величии кде:)
<[Raiden]> [sonuva]: Твоя новость означает что 1 из главных спонсоров КДЕ , взля разработчика квина на постоянную зарплату.
<[Raiden]> Что же касается кде, то его величие в рекламе не нуждается.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: вооот:)этого я и ждал:) пара фанатичных заявлений, чтобы разбить молчание:)
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: все-таки линукс неслабо развился
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: помню лет 5 назад - чуть что на каждый шаг какие то секреты, телодвижения
<vladgobelen> то не трогай, это только стоя на левой ноге
<Kyshtynbai> Ку!
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: нууу это и сейчас неплохо сопутствует
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а сегодня у жены умерла винда, поставили дистрибутив с кедами кстати.. 5 минут установка и хоть бы один баг.. как в сказке, блин
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: только сойди с мейнтримового железа в дебри нонейм хардвар - и вот оно
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: да и мейнстрим не отстает
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: даже спящий режим работает
<vladgobelen> хотя я ни разу не помню чтобы он работал
<[Raiden]> если фанатизм основан на чем-то материальном, на реальном. То не вижу в этом ничего плохого. А вот когда он основан на мечтания или лжи - тогда другое дело.
<vladgobelen> мало того, я ей умудрился даже дрэгон эйдж поставить бонусом, хотя себе его уже пол года безуспешно пробовал)
<[Raiden]> У меня гибернация давно работает
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: ну так это мечтание. заявлять, что чтото великое. величие - недостижимая величина
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: причем что важно - работает все до мелочей
<vladgobelen> каждая деталька как шедевр.. тут тебе и удобство работы с флэшками и каталогами
<vladgobelen> ну почему так не было лет 10 назад?
<vladgobelen> и шрифты почти идеальный.. эх
<[Raiden]> [sonuva]: с твоей точки зрения. С моей кде лучшая мультиплатформенная де с 1996 года.  И этому полно доказательств ) Тут хотя бы ест ьдиалоги со справкой и можно работать не утопая в хавту.
<[Raiden]> ...раскиданных по сети
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: ну, железо я выбирал по принципу - чем дешевле и мощнее, тем лучше
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: ну дак это и есть фанатизм:)придавать особое значение неодушевленным инструментам, вознося их на пъедистал
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: уложился помню в 20к вместе с монитором 24"
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: я в 16. ноутбуком.правда я выбирал, чтобы внутренности работали без бубна
<vladgobelen> не.. тут именно стационар
<vladgobelen> интел проц, асус мать, нвидиа карта
<vladgobelen> работает как часы
<vladgobelen> правда все нонеймовское)
<vladgobelen> карта, к примеру, палит
<[Raiden]> [sonuva]: Я возношу 1 де среди других де.  На мой взгляд заслуженно. Ты же пишешь про какое-то загадочное возвышение среди всего.
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: там почти половину суммы монитор сожрал
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: ты возносишь инструмент. придаешь ему особое значение, называя его "великим" :)
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: смирись. ты фанатик
<[Raiden]> удивительно. Но первым великим , кде назвал ты.
<zuker> плазма то как? плазма? падает? :)
<[Raiden]> конечно. )
<vladgobelen> zuker: Падает. Но только у тех кто знает как ее уронить.
<vladgobelen> это тайное знание
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: ты знаком с концепцией сарказма и иронии?
<baronos> ничего не падает, это супер ДЕ, все работает, все настраивается
<vladgobelen> baronos: спорим уроню?
<[sonuva]> да даж я уроню:)
<[Raiden]> если посмотреть на твою реакцию, то возможно больше знаком чем ты. И ещё в пределах одинаковых вещей всегда есть что-то лучше. Ест ь3 бутылки разного вина - одно понравится больше.
<baronos> ну если вазу не трогать, то она не упадет.
<[Raiden]> величие это твоё слово, которое не совсем подходит, но я им воспользовался подражая твоей шутке
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: и это омтеняет факт твоей фанатичности?когда ты стал доказывать величие?а теперь пытаешься отпираться, что мол "подражая твоей шутке". будто ктото тут поверит, что ты не фанатик:)тебяж тут все знают
<teddyp1cker> kde если и ронятеся то без проблем само поднимается
<vladgobelen> это да
<teddyp1cker> в отличии от юнити которая максимум новую сессиб запустит
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: крэшнулось и через секуну как новое)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: но есть и недостаток
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: при смерти плазмы будет частичная потеря информации..например, если юзать записки и незадолго до смерти плазмы их заполнить
<teddyp1cker> это вроде уже отфиксили
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/1349711179.png
<vladgobelen> смотри в центре
<[sonuva]> еще ни разу при краше юнити не встречал того, чтобы оно не запустилось обратно
<vladgobelen> каждая была заполнена полностью
<vladgobelen> плюс к этому у некоторых сбился размер
<vladgobelen> не смертельно, но неприятно
<teddyp1cker> [sonuva]: запуститься заново любой дурак умеет
<[sonuva]> teddyp1cker: ну да.этим и кеды занимаются
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: дело в том что кеды не запускаются заново)
<teddyp1cker> [sonuva]: они окошки мою никуда не херят а также буфер обмена
<vladgobelen> тут запускается тут же только плазма
<[Raiden]> фанатик нам рассказывает о том, что крэши юнити это нормально
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: да ладно.хочешь соврать, что плазма, падая, не перезапускается?
<vladgobelen> а все остальное остается как обычно
<[Raiden]> оно же перзапускается
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: именно что плазма
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: цыц, фанатично настроенное существо
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: но больше ничто не затрагивается
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: и?
<vladgobelen> я где-то пример пример помню снимал)
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: ну юнити упадет.тоже больше ничего не затронется
<teddyp1cker> если корневой плазмоид упадет - то по идее да все медным тазом
<teddyp1cker> но у меня не разу такого не было
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: ну, тогда норм
<[Raiden]> я фанатично настроен по твоему утверждению. А ты по факту. )) Кто ещё мог так падения софтины описать, как достоинство.
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: а где я сказал, что достоинство?
<[Raiden]> выше ))
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: фанатики видят только то, что им хочется?
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: попробуй прочесть внимательней
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: найди слово "достоинство"
<[Raiden]> нет ,фанатики не замечают что оффтопят обсуждая нормальных людей и  проблемы объекта своег опочетания
<[Raiden]> как ты выше
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: разве буфер обмена и окошки привязаны как-то к юнити?
<teddyp1cker> не понял
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: ну точно.ты видишь только то, что хочешь. для тебя указание свежей информации, что юнити тоже перезапускается,Ю как и плазма в ответ на заявление, что только плазма может перезапуститься - это указание на достоинство и
<[sonuva]> фанатизм. тебе надо менять чтото в жизни.а то скоро женишься на диске с кедами такими темпами, мой фанатично настроенный фанатик
<Resager> ой сколько флуда то... Как окошки могут быть не привязаны к Юнити? наркоманы штоле?
<[Raiden]> Описывай дальше степень моего фанатизма. Может это кому-то интересно.
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: [02:48:34] <teddyp1cker> [sonuva]: они окошки мою никуда не херят а также буфер обмена
<teddyp1cker> я про то что kwin не роняет при падении проиложение которое он гоняет
<Resager> Кстати, как у вас со стабильностью компиза?
<vladgobelen> а юнити?
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: тебе.потом врачу подскажешь, от чего тебя лечить
<teddyp1cker> а в гноме или юнити - роняет еще как
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: все окошки тоже есть на месте
<Resager> teddyp1cker: это да.. в гноме роняет
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: а вон говорят что это не так.. кто врет?
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: буфер отдельно не проверял, ибо как то не замечаю, что у меня в нем
<[Raiden]> А я лучше тебе покажу запускалку по alt+f2  :) http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1008/h_1349710701_4614674_26fec46dc5.png
<teddyp1cker> поэтому если кцшт упал - то все окошки на намесет
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: ну если он пользователь кед, то юнити он пробовал в районе версии 3-4 может:)
<vladgobelen> ясно
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: самые сырые версии:)
<zuker> Resager: в 12.04 у меня частота падежей упала почти до 0
<[Raiden]> У меня ест ьтекущая версия юнити в виртуалке.
<vladgobelen> это как кеды 4.3 и ниже) тоже жуть была))
<teddyp1cker> zuker: очень от дров зависит ну и сопуствующего
<[Raiden]> додумывать что-то про других людей ради своего оправдания - тоже тактика фанатиков
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: кеды 4.2 самые страшные:)
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: блаблабла
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: ты фанатик.смирись и не пытайся оправдаться.выглядит жалко
<teddyp1cker> Raiden я для этой штуки расписание писал
<teddyp1cker> типа пишешь завтра - оно прям в этом окошке пары рисует
<teddyp1cker> прикольная штука
<vladgobelen> [sonuva]: я тогда на хфсе сидел... до этого на гноме. Перешел на кеды с 4.3 только
<[Raiden]> Выглядит прогрессивно , модульно и полезно. Но что бы это увидеть надо прекратить поклоняться и биться головой об пол.
<[sonuva]> vladgobelen: а я смотрел с 4.1 :)и 4.2 была самой суровой:)
<Resager> zuker: хм.... я все никак не могу перейти с11.10.. спасибо за инфу
<teddyp1cker> а еще в юнити и номе нету клиппера - очень крутая штука
<zuker> Resager: ну правда у меня дрова на видяху (ATI) искаробочные, не последние от ATI
<teddyp1cker> из коробки
<Resager> zuker: у меня вообще нвидиа
<Resager> всмысле не вообще, а от нвидиа.
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: текущее кде вполне устойчивое что бы  использовать несколько денй или больше.  4.3 +- и правда было не очень.
<vladgobelen> да месяцами у меня работает
<[Raiden]> ну я рад что ты в курсе )
<[Raiden]> Я просто личн обольше пол месяца не гонял.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: максимальный аптайм был с 4.4.5 - 7 месяцев
<vladgobelen> после чего я на 4.6 обновился и от хала заодно избавился
<teddyp1cker> за razor наблюдаю - может выйдет чего?
<[Raiden]> конечно выйдет, в общем-то уже вышло. даже если использоват ьв связке  с квин, дельфином и прочим окружением кде, получается легче по рам ощутимо.
<[Raiden]> что может быть важно для старого оборудования, но на новом принесет только потерю функционала
<teddyp1cker> просто есть старая машина с p4 и 1 памяти
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: tint2+openbox
<[Raiden]> ну можешь использовать вместо других легких сред. особенно если нравится софт на кути, такой как делфьин, клементин и т.д.
<[Raiden]> в качестве вм можно юзать бессменный опенбокс
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> или несли есть кде, останови индексы и убей плазму. Вес получится примерно тот же ,  если остальной софт тот же.
<[Raiden]> +- метров 20 )
<[Raiden]> опенбокс мощный вм и легкий. У меня к нему претензий ощутимо меньше чем к муттер например
<teddyp1cker> да в гноме всегда убогие вм были
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ему бы еще гуевое управление геометрией как в квине - цены бы не было
<teddyp1cker> в том же гноме2 фиг метасити заставишь делать новое окно по центру
<teddyp1cker> сейчас не лучше
<[Raiden]> возможности метасити и други компонентов гнома всем известны. Но тем кто привык или фанатик обычно не важно, что ест ьчто-то другое.
<[Raiden]> хотя плюсы в гноме тоже есть. Он легче например
<[Raiden]> Ну , если с кде сравнивать
<[Raiden]> а если ещё говорить про второй, то он с помощью гипса и костылей может быть настроен хорошо. Метасити можно опять же на опенбокс заменить или компиз
<[Raiden]> с гном3 всё несколько сложнее
<vladgobelen> http://www.valar.ru/gallery/1012/1349712668.png о да... я гений
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> первый уровень пройден - появилось меню начала игры.
<vladgobelen> весь секрет был в вайне 1.4.1
<[Raiden]> у меня сча рейнджеры есть. И что бы ок работали плейонлинукс тоже скачал кокрентую версию вайна. на последней есть проблемы.
<vladgobelen> все остальное тоже работает
<vladgobelen> рейнджеры работают отлично с последней
<vladgobelen> на днях играл
<zuker> [Raiden]: ну это уже тянет на золото в wine app db )
<[Raiden]> Ну , уменя чего-то нет ) Может виновата моя папка .wine  ) Лень было копать
<vladgobelen> просто их ставить нельзя
<vladgobelen> нужно копировать прямо  с диска)
<[Raiden]> zuker: А у меня рейнджеры 2   доминаторы перезагрузка. Это немного другая программа всетаки, от 2007 года.
<[Raiden]> кстати там голд , но версия вайна написана 1.2.3
<zuker> [Raiden]: я про то что в wine db если игра загружаеться до главного меню - это уже золото
<[Raiden]> а.. )
<zuker> не раз я так наивно велся)
<[Raiden]> ну иногда полезно коменты читать к этому "золоту"
<[Raiden]> Я думаю тут надо радоваться что хоть что-то работает. ) И пойду чем-нить займусь. Обвинения в фанатизме меня утомили )
<zuker> я в очередной раз плюнул на все и откусил раздел под винду)
<Resager> zuker: под 8ю?
<zuker> Resager: на 8-ке дрова на видяху не встали, на release preview, поэтому себе поставил 7
<zuker> жене 8-ку вкатил
<Kyshtynbai> А вот нафига?
<zuker> а шоб не покупать)
<zuker> еще одну семеру
<Resager> я вот так и не пробовал 8-ку.
<Kyshtynbai> Я и семёрку-то не пробовал
<[Raiden]> Ну, сами там смотрите. Если линукс не укладывается в задачи, часто играете например. То используйте то  где это возможно. Ос всетаки строится для решения задач, а не ради смой себя.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://imglink.ru/pictures/08-10-12/b7dcafd0969d0ce505811be295ca1258.jpg  http://imglink.ru/pictures/08-10-12/43cc2113e2b1f0997fdf362c73107586.jpg
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: работает совершенно все
<Resager> Kyshtynbai: у тебя нет жены видимо. которая не будет сидеть в убунте, особенно бухгалтер. у которого куча прог для венды
<vladgobelen> и ролики и геймплей
<zuker> у меня в винде только стим из установленных приложений)
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: ок )
<Resager> zuker: все Оси покупал штоли?)
<deniska> [Raiden]: такое чувство, будто ты не окружающих хочешь убедить в чём-либо
<deniska> А самого себя
<deniska> Resager: какая ж эта жена, если она не разделяет увлечений мужа?
<Kyshtynbai> Resager: ну бухи да, вони такие. И софт у них тоже... спецефический :) . А вот что какие-нибудь фиговы 1с пойдут под восьмёркой - тоже большой вопрос, я думаю.
<zuker> Resager: убунту не покупал)
<Resager> deniska: линупс это не увлечение) это состояние души)
<deniska> 1с кстати есть под линукс, что сервер, что клиент
<Resager> zuker: было бы странно. если бы покупал)
<[Raiden]> не знаю, тебе наверное виднее чего я хочу ) Пообсуждай меня с кем-нибудь ещё. Я афк.
<Resager> deniska: эм.. как бы под рэдхат. которая не совсем бесплатная
<Kyshtynbai> zuker: вот и у меня на игрательной машине виста и стоит там тока стим)) жму рукуЪ.
<deniska> что не мешает натянуть её на центось
<deniska> а при большом желании и на абанту
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai:  а у меня стим на генту.. и там только блэк меса
<Resager> стим ставил народ на убунту вродь
<zuker> Kyshtynbai: близится-близитса страшный вендекапец - когда выпустят стим под линухи
<deniska> Стим скоро будет нативный
<Kyshtynbai> жду с нетерпением
<vladgobelen> стим работает идеально
<Kyshtynbai> хотя сам-то стим, в смысле клиетн
<deniska> И большая часть моей игротеки есть или потенциально есть под линукс
<Kyshtynbai> и так идёт нормально
<vladgobelen> как и все игрушки вэльва
<Kyshtynbai> под вайном\
<Resager> vladgobelen: стим по определению ен может нормально работать, вечно какие-то траблы.. или сервы лежат
<Kyshtynbai> и кое что из игр, типа торчлайта
<vladgobelen> Resager: не заметил
<Kyshtynbai> идёт без плясок и шаманства.
<zuker> Resager: ваще оно у меня само так вышло - на работе винды раздают бесплатно, OEM стоит не дорого
<[Raiden]> стим это только начало начала. Ещё будут проблемы, начиная с дров видео, например, с версий опенгл, проблем портирования и т.д. )
<deniska> [Raiden]: вальве работает совместо с амд и интел по поводу дров
<Kyshtynbai> ой, про дрова не напоминай((  дрова это жесть. атишные особенно.
<Resager> vladgobelen: ну софтина довольно глючная.. мб я много куда не надо тыкаю, но доводил до краша раза  2
<Resager> там же встроенный браузер. который как бэ не совсем на 100% управляется софтиной
<Kyshtynbai> на проприетаршине тормозит гномятина, на опен дровах нифига не идёт из йоба-игр.
<deniska> [Raiden]: при чём как в оптимизации дров под игрушки, так и в оптимизации игрушки под дрова
<[Raiden]> но в общем-то хорошее начало. Сча одну байку расскажу. Англия вела захватнические войны,  генерал сидит в какой-то пустынной стране, жарко. И спрашивает:
<vladgobelen> Resager: я пока ни разу..но я ее только для блэк месы юзал..остальные игры без стима.
<[Raiden]> -Чего тут жарко так?
<deniska> При том что рендер уровня дх81, который умеют почти все сурцоигры, способен обеспечить opengl 2.1
<[Raiden]> -Тык деревьев нет.
<deniska> который в линуксе сейчас работает даже на сосиске с кетчупом
<[Raiden]> -Ну посадите
<[Raiden]> _но они же вырасту через 200 лет
<[Raiden]> -Ну тык начинайте уже
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> хехе.
<vladgobelen> Resager: кстати из интересного, стим определил полностью все параметры моей ОС, вплоть до версий вайна, дров, опенгл и ___даты установки оси___ с точностью до месяца.. в дне были уточнения
<zuker> блин тут такое прям оживление, а у меня конец рабочего дня)
<vladgobelen> наверное потому что я неделю ставил генту
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: неделю? чото многовато. даже для генту.
<vladgobelen> я тогда ничего о ней не знал
<vladgobelen> первая установка и последняя
<vladgobelen> до сих пор установлена.. с нее и пишу
<Kyshtynbai> а шо там знать? там хэндбук настолько подробный, что я даже не знаю.
<vladgobelen> ставил на 2010 новый год
<vladgobelen> хэндбук очень устаревшим был даже уже тогда
 * Kyshtynbai пожимает плечами
<vladgobelen> но это ерунда
<Kyshtynbai> а чему там меняться?
<vladgobelen> меня интересует больше как стим это все определил
<deniska> это ж линукс
<deniska> тут постоянно что-то меняется
<deniska> vladgobelen: можно подумать, что так трудно задетектить вайн
<Resager> vladgobelen: хм... версию вайна...
<vladgobelen> deniska: а дату установки ОС?
<deniska> где-то в самой девелоперской вайновской вики описано несколько способов
<deniska> vladgobelen: можно посмотреть дату создания какого-нибудь файла
<Kyshtynbai> Вайн вайном, но когда можно будет сделать апт-гет инстал стим, будет круче ).
<vladgobelen> deniska: например?)
<Resager> Kyshtynbai: думаю будет бинарником каки-нибудь)
<deniska> например /?
<deniska> или у директорий нет даты создания?
<vladgobelen> deniska: там даты изменения и доступа
<vladgobelen> они отличаются от создания
<deniska> во, у /cdrom совпало с датой создания :3
<vladgobelen> да и / у меня еще с убунты
<deniska> установки?
<deniska> установки*
<vladgobelen> я ее просто рм рф и на ее место кинул генту
<vladgobelen> вот /mnt/cdrom уже ближе.. хм
<vladgobelen> но тоже не совпадает
<tagezi> лог ядра
<tagezi> если ты его не сносил ))
<vladgobelen> у меня как то логи заняли более 300 мб без бэкапов
<vladgobelen> брутфорсили меня
<vladgobelen> так что сносил
<Resager> у меня как-то логи были 1.5 гига а потом за час 15 гигов((
<tagezi> ну любой файл который делается вместе с системой и потом только меняется
<vladgobelen> у меня такое было лишь при баге с цив5
<vladgobelen> ошибками иксов забивало
<tagezi> иптаблес как пример
<vladgobelen> причем по гигабайту в минуту
<vladgobelen> а да
<[Raiden]> удлять все файлы не выгодно по времени. мкфс быстрее
<Resager> vladgobelen: ну я не знаю, сколько гигов в минуту, система бац и упала. Даже таблица разделов грохнулась... не знаю как связано. но тем не менее пришлось все нафиг восстанавилвать
<vladgobelen> еще стим определил в системе такие игры, которые никогда не устанавливались и вообще принципиально на левых разделах были
<vladgobelen> например вов
<Resager> vladgobelen: лицухи определил?
<Resager> Или нелицехи
<vladgobelen> все
<vladgobelen> полностью
<vladgobelen> и то и то
<Resager> vladgobelen: эм, этож плохо. собирать инфу о нелицухаха у чела на винтах(
<vladgobelen> )
<vladgobelen> я же говорю - например вов..которая вообще близзардовская
<Resager> я вот месяц назад впервые в жизни лицуху купил игры)
<Resager> vladgobelen: так он определил и можно было через него запускать? О_о
<vladgobelen> можно
<vladgobelen> он предлагал прикрепить игры к стиму
<[Raiden]> Netrunner - операционная система, использующая ядро Linux и основанная на Kubuntu. - Раньше такие описания  меня забавляли, я их считал неверными. Позднее изменил своё мнение и склоняюсь к тому что дистрибутив линукс - это конкретная ос.
<[Raiden]> а другой другая
<[Raiden]> Я тут видел сколько-то человек с кде. kubuntu.ru@conference.jabber.ru - можно тут попробовать повисеть, может собертся народ...
<[Raiden]> Я правда не знаю что там происходит, только что туда зашел
<Sergey_IT> о чем молчим?
<zuker> у меня privoxy анимированые гифы нормально не показывает
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35028 - можете почитать кому делать нефиг.
<zuker> о недавно слышал об их докладе на yac
<zuker> говорят безумные вещи творят
<zuker> об их - об OpenVZ
<Sergey_IT> люди работают
<Redfield> Здрасте здрастите
<zuker> прив
<Redfield> Кто нибудь сталкивался c запись звука в  motion  ?
<Redfield> motion это прога для видеонаблюдения
<Redfield> видео пишет нормально , вот звук как писть хз
<zuker> Redfield: а ваще audio input есть?
<Redfield> ну есть микрофон подключеный к звукахе
<zuker> всмысле он работает?)
<Redfield> да
<zuker> в других прогах с него звук есть?
<Redfield> arecord записывает c него
<zuker> ок, тогда не знаю :) мож кто проснеться чтонить еще посоветует
<Sergey_IT> Redfield, а это не? http://habrahabr.ru/qa/16522/
<Redfield> <Sergey_IT> спасибо гляну zoneminder
<Sergey_IT> Redfield, это был гугле запрос - видеонаблюдение со звуком линукс
<Redfield> в motion вообще походу никак неприкрутит звук ...
<Kyshtynbai> На ксфсе, что ли
<Kyshtynbai> перейти...
<Redfield> а смысл ?
<Kyshtynbai> Гном шелл никак не допилят вот до полного ума
<Kyshtynbai> кеды не моё. Юнити - глючит.
<zuker> Kyshtynbai: давай сразу на awesome, чоужтам)
<[Raiden]> попытка не пытка.
<[Raiden]> Буде примерно как Линус сказал. Шаг назад по сравнению с гном2 , но лучше чем гном3.
<Kyshtynbai> Эхъ...
<Redfield> gnome2 уг если честно
<[Raiden]> возможно ты плохо рассмотрел кде. Он может благодаря функционалу больше народу удовлетворить ) Например кто-то любит классик таскбар, а кто-то иконки. Кто-то панель внизу, кто-то сбоку или две
<[Raiden]> как угодно можно
<zuker> там нет божественного HUD
<[Raiden]> ))
<Redfield>  а как юнити то глючит ?
<Redfield> по мне так самое нормальное это Unity  и gnome3
<[Raiden]> тут есть други занятыне штуки.
<zuker> у меня уже просто зависимость, иногда я прочто его открываю и начинаю там бесцельно что-то искать
<zuker> исключительно чтоб насладиться офигенностью идеи
<Redfield> ты бездельем мучаешся ?!
<Kyshtynbai> в гноме3 нравится всё кроме трея дебильгого
<Kyshtynbai> а юнити падает постоянно. иожет
<zuker> Redfield: пребываю в творческом кризисе)
<Redfield> ага жалко в трее ездят иконки
<Kyshtynbai> может
<Kyshtynbai> то компиз конечно
<Kyshtynbai> ну ездят - это отключить можно
<Redfield> как отключается ?
<Redfield> я как то искал ненашел
<Redfield> через dconf ?
<Kyshtynbai> глянь короче на extensions.gnomw.org
<Redfield> аа понятно
<Kyshtynbai> по словам tray moving как то так
<Kyshtynbai> no messagetray text
<[Raiden]> zuker: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1009/h_1349729021_6597116_59979a089e.png
<Kyshtynbai> во как оно называется
<Kyshtynbai> в Москве в декабре на леди Гагу никто не собирается? ) попили бы пивка
<zuker> [Raiden]: дык софт софтом, а файлы, а линзы, а поиск по менб аткивного окна?
<zuker> *меню
<[Raiden]> zuker: искать по меню окна это странно. Т.к. эти меню они часто стандартные. Вид меняется меню вид, операции с файлом в меню файл.
<zuker> [Raiden]: ты попробу - затягивает)
<Redfield> вопрос к тем к то компиляет ядро , там есть hugepaging ... если установить в midvise это сильно на производительность влияет ?
<[Raiden]> что касается файлов, то тут есть индексный поиск + рейтинги описания и теги для файлов.  И это интегрировано в несколько приложений. Сча попробую показать.
<zuker> [Raiden]: да не парься, я верю в кедах можно соорудить хад какв юнити, но зачем если есть юнити)
<zuker> я быдлокодер, я не хочу ничего настраивать, я хочу phpstorm )
<Kyshtynbai> Redfield: по опыту: (не бог весть какому, правда) ни на что это не повлияет
<[Raiden]> zuker: ну я не говорил как )
<[Raiden]> не как в юнити
<zuker> [Raiden]: дык темболее не обратишь ты меня в свою веру)
<[Raiden]> http://itmages.ru/image/view/707479/e353465f , http://itmages.ru/image/view/707480/6c0b95c1
<[Raiden]> ну пусть другие посмотрят )
<zuker> [Raiden]: тебе из KDE e.V. случайно не приплачивают?)
<Redfield> у кого красные глаза поутрам ?
<Redfield> впоследнее время пропало  , но когда работал невысыпался постонно красноглазый ходил
<zuker> известно у кого - у гентушников
<[Raiden]> если юнити кажется лучше ,то как бы и фиг с ним. Главное я показал как можно в кде.
<Redfield> а те кто в арче сидит ?
<[Raiden]> те кто в арче в основном сидят в другой палате
<Redfield> :)
<zuker> [Raiden]: я какбы в кедах не был с 3-их, и юнити такая зона комфорта, которую не страшно покидать :)
<Redfield> тут трепатся то можно ? ато в прошлый рах низачто забанили
<zuker> если никого нет с траблами - можно
<Redfield> модерасты тут поехавшие если честно :(
 * Kyshtynbai закрыл голову руками штоб осколками не  задело
<[Raiden]> ))
<zuker> теперь я понял почему тебя забанили)
<artus> @kban --user Redfield 86400 и не говори
<[Raiden]> )))
<tagezi> =)
<zuker> зато глаза сутра красными не будут
<artus> хотя надо было его на неделю выпилить, если с первого раза не дошло
<tagezi> artus: да если с первого раза не доходит то это на всегда
<zuker> можно отработать на уровне рефлексов
<tagezi> что бы сам уходил на неделю? )
<zuker> ну тоже вариант)
<zuker> из вики про арч "Когда вы пишете или выбираете инструмент, он должен быть написан на читаемом языке программирования "
<zuker> это они интересно на что намекают?
<zuker> про "читаемый язык"
<tagezi> в теории, ведь ничего не будет страшного если на весть винт сделать чмод 777 .. системына нёмне стоит, а фс ext4 ?
<zuker> ну если кроме тебя туда никто ничего писать не будет
<zuker> то по идее ничего страшного
<tagezi> ну это вообще файлопопмойка будет )
<tagezi> она просто форматнула его и пометила рутом ))) ну вернее я гдето опять накосячил и он весь рутовый ))) и там одна дериктория загадочная, зачем-то, вот я и думаю )
<zuker> дык может он у тебя подмонтирован так
<zuker> рутом
<[Raiden]> так и должно быть корень диск на экст по умолчанию от рута.
<[Raiden]> меняется опциями монтирования , либо сначала создаются папки и на них права задаются
<[Raiden]> на сколько я знаю... бывает вру.
<tagezi> тоесть мне лучше сделать теперь там папки и на папки уже права раздать?
<tagezi> а этот lost+found и сам корень винта оставить под рутом?
<zuker> или так или примотировать с опцией user=%твой_юзер%
<tagezi> это усб диск. нехватало мне его руками монтировать )
<artus> чето подозрительный гугл, и вопросы у него подозрительные, особенно на удаление писем из корзины "В корзине нет цепочек. Зачем удалять их, если есть столько свободного места?!"
<artus> такое ощущение что он их еще не перечитал оттуда
<[Raiden]> ну да, можеш ьтак сделать. либо указать при монтировании uid и gid
<[Raiden]> может есть и другой вариант - хз.
<[Raiden]> предлогаю за хз не банить. Удобное сокращение.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> хрен - это корнеплод, так навсякий случай )
<[Raiden]> ну это уж кто как прочитает
<tagezi> [Raiden]: не тогда сокращай аз )
<tagezi> артус знает )))
<[Raiden]> )
<zuker> tagezi: можно попробвать chown -R на mountpoint
<zuker> этого диска
<[Raiden]> я думаю не поможет
<zuker> нет, ну если это юсб
<zuker> автоматически монтируеться
<zuker> почему вдруг он автоматически мотируеться рутовым
<tagezi> нупотому что он так монтируется )
<zuker> вот все остальные под юзером
<zuker> а он под рутом)
<tagezi> потому что он форматировался под юзером )
<tagezi> блин, под рутом
<zuker> ну вот значит можно сменить chown'ом)
<tagezi> да ладно.. сделаю папочки ираздам права.. ничего страшного в этом нет... в корень сами знаете что не буду кидать ))))
<zuker> посмотрел свой mtab там в строке для gvfs прямым текстом прописано - user=zuker
<tagezi> единственное нужно с карзиной будет помозговать наверное )
<zuker> нет, ну тебе жалко одну командочку выполнить?)
<[Raiden]> мусора в корне будет меньше. )
<[Raiden]> если папки задать какие-нить типа документы, звук, видео, остальное
<[Raiden]> а в них уже будет произвольно писаться. По крайней мере под 1 юзером ))
<tagezi> zuker: а если я к другому компу буду присоединять мне опять всё заново придёться делать?
<zuker> tagezi: я думаю что нет
<tagezi> а я думаю что да )))
<zuker> пока не проверишь не узнаем)
<tagezi> так как эта штука прописывается в /etc/
<[Raiden]> можно задать права так что бы они наследвались.  прочтите как суид сгид биты на папки действуют
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну я так и хочу... документы, видео, кники, аудиокниги, музыка, фотки )
<[Raiden]> всю нужное, всё лишнее ))
<zuker> эх, никакого в вас духа приключений)
<tagezi> zuker: красноглазить не хочеться ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: карзину пришлось руками делать )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> и чего-то я не замечаю что еткс4 быстрее фат32 (
<tagezi> 30 мб/с при копировании, а на фат 35-50 мб/с было
<artus> tagezi, постась на заливку на фат че нить весом в 20-30 гигофф ))
<tagezi> artus: ну при 200 гигах в конце скорость была 18 мб/с ))
<artus> tagezi, на фат32? выдыхай бобер ))
<tagezi> artus: ну, убунту так показывает ))
<artus> tagezi, ты по 200 гигов рбразы на фат лил? ))
<tagezi> ну не одним файлом )) но лил )
<tagezi> фат32 )
<tagezi> у меня винт 500 Гб
<artus> и ты его в фат весь загнал?
<artus> а ограничение в 4ре гига не смущает? или я чего пропустил
<tagezi> да, пропустил ))) я не одним файлом лил )
<tagezi> 200 гигов маленькими (по 16-20 мегобыйт) лил )
<artus> tagezi, ну так ext2 тогда уж выбирал бы, по скорости она вроде как хороша
<tagezi> ну я типа почитал сначала ))) я же умный )))
<tagezi> etx4 быстрее с большими файлами, а у меня фоток немерено, а они по 2-5 мб
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты как то расказывал про каталагизатор для фоток... он по gps данным умеет их сортировать?
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. digikam , поищи феатурес лист или типа
<[Raiden]> по мордам вроде может. Умеет распознавать
<tagezi> не, помрдам ненужно, у меня: 3 морды или группы, а в большенстве случаев только пейзажи
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ясно
<tagezi> ну "Определение геопозиции на основе мета-данных из фотографий." - вроде написано, нужно будетпопробовать
<tagezi> фм etx4 действительно побыстрее, фат32 40 минут 32 Гб фотографий копировал, а тут всего 17 )
<newbie6234> dobriy vecher vsem. skazhute pozhalusta gde mozhno uznat' skol'ko prostranstva nyzhno ostavliat' na spaw i skol'ko na sys. papku, esli RAM 2gb v pervom sluchae i 6gb v 2m
<newbie6234> swap*
<artus> транслит если че запрещен
<newbie6234> ny a esli ja ne s SNG?
<Archi> Товарищи, а как на ubuntu 12.04 посмотреть корректную температуру процессора
<tagezi> гугл теперь только в снг работает?
<artus> newbie6234, translit.ru , остальное твои проблемы
<artus> Archi, sensors
<newbie6234> da , spasibo seichas perekladu...
<newbie6234> Добрый вечер всем. Скажите пожалуйста где можно узнать сколько пространства нужно оставлять на своп и сколько на сис. папку, если РАМ 2гб в 1м случае,и 6гб в 2м
<Archi> Дело в том, что sensors выдает температуру ядер аж 72-73 градуса, а в биосе сразу после перезагрузки(т.е. примерно через 7-15 секунд после проверки через sensors) показывает 44-45 градусов
<artus> 2 гига для подстраховки , больше смысла нет, меньше - зажимать место тоже смысла мало)
<Archi> Сейчас поставил в биосе при превышении 65 градусов выключения компа - в sensors показано 73 градуса, но комп не выключается
<artus> Archi, sensors-detect делал?
<artus> или как то так
<Archi> делал
<newbie6234> в обоих случаях по 2гб?
<artus> newbie6234, это в принципе для любого случая
<tagezi> можно и как тут http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/ubuntu_install
<newbie6234> хорошо , понятно , спасибо впринципе буду думать чтото , а то у меня в 1м случае места не так уж и много , старая машина
<artus> больше 2х совать - смысла нет, меньше - на гиг-полтора засвопитцо раз в пол года можно легко ))
<artus> newbie6234, под систему 10-12 гигов с головой
<newbie6234> спс тагези , почитаем...
<artus> tagezi, тама оооч древние маны)
<tagezi> но в принципе артус прав
<artus> newbie6234, больше чем на 9 гигов у меня система ниразу не забивала корень за несколько лет, при условии что хоум отдельно)
<newbie6234> окей спс , щас на какой обычно сидят 12.04? а то поначитывался что 10.04 сто старим лтсом получше будет
<tagezi> что бы забить 2 гига свопа нужно совсем безруким быть, или выполнять очень затратные процесы ))) например кривой код ))
<artus> newbie6234, если ташишся от юнити - то 12, в принципе последняя сьедобная убунта была как по мне 11.04 , но ее уже не поставиш)
<newbie6234> ну я какбы 1е на линукс перехожу поэтому не большой спец.
<tagezi> newbie6234: если слабая машина...
<tagezi> то лучше вообще не убунту )
<artus> tagezi, неа, достаточно держать хром сьевший полтора гига, и на автомате врубить 2ю виртуалку, вот тогда машинка на 5-10 минут в ступоре )
<tagezi> artus: ну, у меня хром + виртуалка не съедают его )
<Archi> Может Я что-то перепутал, и sensors мне сообщает немножко не о том, вот вывод, гуру, гляньте пожалуйста
<Archi> http://paste.pro/5159709
<artus> newbie6234, нглавное что могу сказать, если хочеш попробовать другое де в убунте - ставь дистр с де, а желательно тести до этого в виртуалке, ибо попытки натянуть левое дее - 90% поиметь ацкий геморой
<tagezi> единственный раз кода я забил его -это был код.. типа рекурсивное создание масива )))
<[Raiden]> newbie6234: 12.04 ок. Но в линукс сча проблемы с выбором графической среды. Последние изменения многих удивляют и пугают. ПОэтому часто пишут про 10.04 и т.д.
<artus> Archi, Core 0:       +39.0°C  (high = +76.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<artus> Core 1:       +32.0°C  (high = +76.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<artus> Archi, скорее всего сенсор не врет, ну может чуток привирает , того, на всякий - поменяй термопасту, пропылесось радиатор, и не смотри ты в эти сенсоры)))
<artus> до 110 камень выдержит))
<Archi> Да дело в том, что в настройках биоса Я выставил вырубать комп при превышении 65ти градусов
<artus> может тупо не работает
<artus> да и 65 это вообще ниочем
<Archi> Но комп-то работает, а если Я сейчас быстро перезагружусь и гляну температуру - там будет 44 градуса
<artus> tagezi, я же говорю, при 3х гигах, когда на все провсе с хромом отдаетцо под 2 гига, то пара виртуалок под 800 метров памяти - и все, приплылы спавитцо )
<Archi> Да Я ради теста включил, проверить sensors
<artus> Archi, ну нагрузка упала и все, у меня тож ьез радиатора комп в биосе рисовал 32 градуса, а ток загрузка системы - отруб по перегреву
<artus> так что термометр в биосе - ниочем вообще
<Archi> тогда почему не срабатывает выключение при привышении температуры 65 градусов - непонятно
<artus> обнови биос, мало ли чего он не срабатывает
<Archi> последняя прошивка
<Archi> Такс, где-то у меня была live-cd с виндой, попробую там каким-нить виндовым софтом глянуть, cpu-z кажется умел такое
<artus> ну тогда береш ликтрический термометр, лепиш под радиатор поближе к камню и меряеш
<Archi> О результатах отпишу
<tagezi> artus: ну я обычно над системой не издеваюсь так ))
<artus> tagezi, да когда припечет вдруг резко воспользоватцо виртуалкой в заарке , ибо вайн нифига ниразу не панацея вообще, то вот и случается такое)))
<artus> *g
<artus> рррр
<tagezi> ну, я на виртуалке ничего не делаю..
<tagezi> если нужна винда, то перезагружаюсь в неё, всё равно сидеть не один час, а если не нужна ....у меня впринципе и вайн не стоит ))
<artus> угу, если на 10 минут нужна всфера вмвари накатить образ - то как то прыгать в венду не фонтан вообще
<artus> кстати, а нет интузиатов дуалбутчиков? затестить xenclient , оно вроде как позволает держать несколько осей одновременно , причем вроде как с хорошей производительностью по графике и прыгать по ним хоткеями
<tagezi> artus: [Raiden]'у предложи, он там запустит сразу пару кде, вот счастье у селовека будет )))
<tagezi> ч*
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> для моих нужд хватает вбокса
<artus> Download the trial license file. It will allow the XenClient Enterprise Synchronizer to manage up to 10 computers running XenClient Enterprise Engine. круть, жаль только исошка в качестве инсталяхи а не образ для флешки , будемс натягивать на него опосля убунту, и высказывать свое фе :)
<artus> хотя говорят что унетбутин типа умеет
<tagezi> что значит пробная лицензия, он чо не опенсорс?
<tagezi> Download the trial license file. It will allow the XenClient Enterprise Synchronizer to manage up to 10        │ mva
<artus> ну оно ентерпрайз типа
<artus> но чето больше 10 виртуалок иметь мне нафиг ненадо))
<tagezi> ну там сорсе есть
<tagezi> именно на клиен
<tagezi> есть ещё вроде декстоп
<Archi> Проверил в винде, 3 софтины показывают одинаковую температуру(+-2 градуса) в 58 градусов, хотел проверить, вырубится ли при 65ти, но смог нагрузить только до 63х
<MarconM> proviet \o
<tagezi> Archi: молодой - зелёный )
<artus> tagezi, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2K19eHVleo в тесте конечно форточки, но учитывая что на него натягиваются как и убунты так и макоси, то дуалбутчикам вообще самое то ) + снапшоты сразу системы делать )
<artus> вобщем всяко потестить надо будет
<tagezi> artus: прикольно.. только я всёравно применения себе не вижу... пока покрайне мере
<tagezi> хотя если универ и дальше будет так втуплять в винду, наверное придёться его заиметь
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-09
<misha777> подскажите пожалуйста как в ubuntu 12.04 в свойствах значка программы сделать чтобы была активна вкладка "Права"?
<misha777> задача чтобы перетаскивать из HUD значки на раб. стол.
<jusic> est kto to??? o4en nezna pomosh
<Dmitrix> Привет всем! нужна помощь, посоветуйте принтер/копир с большим картриджем который может работать через принт сервер и имеет нормальные драйвера для ubuntu
<jusic> 4erez ctrl+alt+f1 otkrul konsol comp peregryzilsya i teper pokazuvaet kartinky rab stola i vse, kak nazad vernyt??????
<jusic> 4erez ctrl+alt+f1 otkrul konsol comp peregryzilsya i teper pokazuvaet kartinky rab stola i vse, kak nazad vernyt??????
<istorik> что же ты там в консоле такое нбрал, что грохнул весь ра. стол
<jusic> v tom to i delo 4to ni4ego ne nabiral
<jusic> otkrulas konsol i comp peregryzilsya (
<jusic> dazhe yazuk ne perekly4aetsya
<jusic> narod est kto ????
<istorik> утро, нет ни кого =) Если нет ни чего нужнго в домашней папке, можешь попробовать грохнуть в ней все и перезагрузится
<jusic> 4erez terminal realno sdelat???ubuntu tolko v4era postavil eshe tolkom ni4ego ne znay
<chapt> зачем же все
<chapt> только те папки которые начинаются с точки тогда уж
<chapt> да реально
<chapt> сделай ыгвщ фзе-пуе штыефд ьс
<chapt> sudo apt-get install mc
<chapt> потом набери мс
<chapt> mc
<istorik> как все сложно =)
<istorik> прощ аверное rm .*
<istorik> прощ аверное rm -R .*
<chapt> ну а вообще восстанавливат ьсистему чистя папку home не совсем хорошо
<chapt> желательно всеже разобратсья тчо случилось
<jusic> ne dalo ydalittolko papky .gvfs
<istorik> тогда sudo rm -R ю*
<istorik> тогда sudo rm -R .*
<istorik> <chapt>, он е сказал. Открыл консоь и ком перагузился. Ни чего не делал =)
<istorik> хотя может он случайно ткнул alt+syseq+b
<jusic> vse sdelal sha peregryzys
<jusic> ne, ni4ego tuknut ne uspel )
<misha777> подскажите пожалуйста как в ubuntu 12.04 в свойствах значка программы сделать чтобы была активна вкладка "Права"?
<chapt> кстати в папку ./gvfs монтируются папки на которые заходят по самбе, если хоть одна из папок открыта на полный доступ - то получится большой упс
<istorik> бывает
<istorik> <misha777> а у тебя права на это есть?
<misha777> <istorik> нет. как их активировать?
<istorik> даже не заю как тебя попросить вывести ll Рабочий\ стол/ярлык.desktop
<misha777> <istorik> раньше помогала программа "Дополнительные параметры системы". По умолчанию нельзя перетянуть значки с HUD, c ней удавалось. Мне наверное в общем надо права от root сделать, чтобы на все программы было. Вопрос как
<istorik> <misha777>, sudo nautilus
<misha777> <istorik> пробовал. на работе удается перетянуть и в свойствах файла права активны от рута, а дома ничего нельзя изменить
<misha777> <istorik> обе системы ubuntu 12.04 c обновлениями, только одна 64 бита, а другая обычная
<istorik> а через консоль не пбовал?
<misha777> <misha777> на обычной есть права, а на 64 нет. хоть и администратор
<misha777> <istorik> надо найти команду, пока что в поисках
<istorik> chmod
<istorik> Это дать права, chown сменить пользователя
<misha777> <istorik> chmod это долго, для каждого файла. мне бы в общем
<misha777> <istorik> а пользователь я и так главный
<chapt> misha777 man chmod
<misha777> <chapt> ясно
<chapt> как пример sudo chmod -R 777 имя_папки
<CoderFF> Dmitrix, http://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/8318339?lastmod=1349764887452
<CoderFF> chapt, не  sudo chmod -R 777 имя_папки, а  sudo chmod -R 0777 имя_папки
<SergeyIT> CoderFF, по минному полю ходите... осталось после / случайно ентер нажать
<SergeyIT> ссзб - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=203714.0;topicseen - к предыдущему замечанию )
<artus> афигеть логика, вместо того тчоб прочесть логи на предмет кто туда гадит - удаляять , а потом удевлятцо что они опять ростут , где же таких делают то
<SergeyIT> с юнити весело - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=203695.0;topicseen
<SergeyIT> такие темы в юмор надо
<Civil|2> artus: печально не только rm на все, а еще и човн на usr
<artus> Civil|2, ну то уже клиника
<tacirus> Привет тем, кто есть.
<tacirus> Есть ли прога, которую можно запускать через баш и заставлять эту прогу выводить некое сообщение записанное на определенной строке файла?
<Civil|2> я в таких случаях всегда вспоминаю знакомого, который отредактировал nsswitch.conf в openoffice, а когда тот создал .odt файл не долго думая сделал mv...
<artus> есть, кат, греп, авк
<tacirus> И еще есть ли прога которую также можно через баш для определения цвета под курсором мышки7
<tacirus> artus: я имел в ввиду выводить сообщение не в файл а в виде всплывающего окна
<Civil|2> tacirus: есть всякие zenity для вывода иксовых сообщений
<artus> tacirus, с какой месте твое го овроса было озвучено что ты имел в виду? а я имел в виду что зенити например
<tacirus> artus:  я не упомянул про всплывабщие сизначально, да. Поэтому и уточнил
<tacirus> Civil|2: ага спасибо, посомтрю
<tacirus> А что по поводу цвета под курсором мышки.7
<Civil|2> tacirus: гуглится по "Collor picker X11"
<tacirus> Спасибо. Сознаюсь, что не гуглил
<tacirus> Просто сейчас кроме как на вопрос в чате нет врмени. Долго было бы
<SergeyIT> tacirus, самое быстрое - напиши сам на С
<tacirus> ЭНе думаю, что изучение С - дело настолько быстрое :)
<tacirus> Но у меня есть некое желание начать изучать С++
<baltazor> всем привет
<baltazor> кто подскажет , поставил сегодня убунту 12.04 и юнити, убрал в консоли ассоциацию с F10 , но при нажатии открывается еще контекстное меню (типа открыть терминал, открыть вкладку)
<baltazor> как можно исправить?
<baltazor> в ccsm стоит Alt+F10
<artus> гуглить
<baltazor> то что нашел в гугле
<baltazor> а кроме очевидного?
<artus> baltazor, ну там сей очевидный баг уже год как вылечен
<baltazor> artus: ну я дома сижу на 10.10 , поэтому какие там очевидные баги я не знаю
<artus> ну значит терпи)
<baltazor> мда, канал как был быдловатым так и остался, думал за год или полтора это изменилось
<baltazor> но ошибся
<artus> некоторые в уровне развития за год ни на йоту не продвинулись
<jusic> доброго времени суток. помогите плз в убунте 12 сделать рабстол как в 10. я еще не очень в никсах разбираюсь. возможно ли юнити это злополучное на гномика поменять ?
<zuker> jusic: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<zuker> и выбираешь Gnome classic в login screen
<jusic> спсб ща попробую. верхняя панель будет класической ? (с администрирование и т.д.)
<zuker> да
<jusic> благодарствую. а то как то интерфейс 12 как то не по душе, фиг чего найдешь (
<zuker> а мне норм)
<jusic> а как на счет вывода на раб стол ярлыков и т.д. ? чет все перетыкал и никакого результата (
<zuker> всмысле?
<chapt> берешь из меню нужный ярлык и тянешь на рабочий стол
<SergeyIT> а если сорвется? (
<chapt> дык подсекай вовремя, чтобы не сорвалось
<jusic> не тянется(
<jusic> главное меня раскидывает на весь экран соответственно раб сто ла не видно, а с левой панели ничего не перетягивается а просто поднимается вверх по панели
<chapt> с левой и не будет перетягиваться
<chapt> тяни на рабочий стол с меню
<chapt> которое по клавише super открывается
<chapt> кстати зажми ее - увидишь подсказку по хоткеям
<jusic> сорри за нубство узаю оську только 2 дня, где енту супер искать ? (
<chapt> ну клавиша windows
<SergeyIT> chapt, у нетбука маленький экран ведь и меню действительно весь стол занимает (
<jusic> я ж говорю раскидывает на все окно и на раб стол не тянет. как вон товарищ выше посоветовал под гномом ща прогружусь
<chapt> SergeyIT:  ну в таком случае супер - выбрал нужное приложение еще раз супер и располагаешь на раб столе
<SergeyIT> ага
<chapt> хотя сейчас особо не вижу смысла в иконках на раб столе
<SergeyIT> или эскайп нажать
<jusic_> чет гнома не предложило прогрузить (
<chapt> попробуй привыкнуть к юнити :)
<jusic_> бесит чет она меня )
<zuker> jusic_: обманул тебя - sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<zuker> ну и да, может попробуешь привыкнуть, юнити клевая)
<SergeyIT> jusic_, ты захвати иконку и потащи, а потом эскейп нажми и будет на р.с. (за год первый раз делаю)
<[Raiden]> конкурент-агитатор ))
 * SergeyIT любит пейзаж Малевича
<zuker> [Raiden]: а я думаю, где ж ты)
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> [Raiden], а ты вообще шпиён на канале убунты )
<chapt> только учти оно глюкнутое
 * zuker вообще рабочего стола годами не видел
<chapt> zuker только хардкор, только консоль?
<[Raiden]> миской брился (с)
<zuker> chapt: на одном мониторе консоль, на втором IDE
<zuker> и позади куча всего, рабочий стол тупо не видно)
<SergeyIT> zuker, alt+ctrl+d - и тебе откроется мир )
<zuker> SergeyIT: но зачем? )
<zuker> и кстати не открывается
<SergeyIT> 2 раза попробуй
<SergeyIT> или десктоп обиделся и личико не показывает )
<zuker> да уже разов пять подряд клацнул в разных окнах
<SergeyIT> значит что то сломал (т.е. настроил)
<zuker> nevermind)
<SergeyIT> а вот нужен будет стол, что делать (конки к примеру глянуть) ?
<zuker> так их нету)
<zuker> коньков то
<zuker> да и мне ненужны, чай не сервер. если что-то где тормозит - знаит опять ява все сожрала)
<SergeyIT> zuker, посмотри сеттигс/клавиатура/шорткаты/навигация/спрятать_нормальные_окна
<zuker> SergeyIT: ctrl + super + d
<zuker> обманул меня)
<zuker> ничего кроме одинокой иконки стима не увидел)
<SergeyIT> zuker, а у меня ...alt... (, но я точно ничего не менял...
<SergeyIT> zuker, у меня вообще - ничего )
<tacirus> Что в целом скажете про 12.04?
<tacirus> Вот думаю обновить с 10.04 или не нужно
<Civil|2> tacirus: смотря зачем
<tacirus> Civil|2: например?
<[sonuva]> tacirus: не стоит
<tacirus> Civil|2: какие зачем ты подразумеваешь?
<SergeyIT>  tacirus, ставь заново
<tacirus> Про ставить заново я тоже думал
<zuker> SergeyIT: поддерживаю, ни разу еще не обновился без проблем
<tacirus> Вот сегодня дистр скачаю.
<Civil|2> tacirus: я скорее подразумевал, что если все устраивает в 10.04, то зачем обновляться?
<SergeyIT> tacirus, посмотри темы про обновление с 10 на 12 и думать не захочешь )
<tacirus> Ну я подумал, может фич каких-нть побольше есть, прог полезных. А оно наверное как обчно - наоброт что-то работать не будет7
<SergeyIT> смотря что тебе надо
<tacirus> Там поэтапное обновление через все промежуточные
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<tacirus> то что мне нужно вроде всё есть
<Civil|2> tacirus: обновляться имеет смысл ради какого-то нового софта, либо ради поддержки железа нового. Если ни то, ни то не нужно - пока обновления безопасности выходят для 10.04 я бы не стал ничего менять
<SergeyIT> софт в репах новее
<tacirus> Спасибо за мнения. Я возвращаюсь из чата к работе.
<[Raiden]> http://rfremix.ru/content/systemd-и-встроенный-в-него-http-сервер
<[Raiden]> По моему в шапку за последние 5-10 лет пришли работать какие-то неадекваты ) Гном не узнать, теперь инит с блекджеком и ...
<zuker> можно теперь придумать какойнить механизм аутентификации пользователя при загрузке, по средством сканирования QR-кода
<zuker> в котором будет ссылка, по которой пользователь но должен перейти
<zuker> динимаческая конечно
<zuker> *динамическая
<[sonuva]> zuker: можно.придумай
<zuker> ну это уж пусть в шляпе думают)
<jusic_> сильно не пинайте, последний нубский воспрос. как в юнити на  рабстоле сосдать ярлык ? (в данный момент интересует ярлык для запуска опред инэт адреса) заранее спасибо
<[sonuva]> создай .desktop файл, если не можешь драг-н-дропнуть
<[Raiden]> что бы было днд на стол надо сначала включить иконки на столе в гсеттингс или в 1 из твикеров
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: они включены по умолчанию
<[Raiden]> а.. ок
<[Raiden]> значит с гномом путаю
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: на нетбуках даш по умолчанию нетбук а не десктоп сайз
<[sonuva]> но там в левом верхнем углу даша есть кнопки управления. закрыть, минимиз/максимиз
<[sonuva]> как на обычном окне
<[Raiden]> а стол тут причем )
<[sonuva]> jusic_: нажми нужную
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: ну чтобы драгндропнуть на стол - его надо видеть
<[sonuva]> я тут бегло пролистал, что он жаловался
<[sonuva]> baronos: ну чтож.посмотрим
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: как там называлась кдешноспонсорская компания?блю....системс?
<[Raiden]> да
<[sonuva]> окей.сенкс
<_d4vid> если комп зависает в каких логах можно посмотреть почему?
<_d4vid> в /var/log/messages ?
<[Raiden]> в убунте сча нету мессаджес по умолчанию, его заменяет /var/log/syslog
<[Raiden]> посмотреть туда можно, но то что там есть причина не факт
<_d4vid> spasibo
<baronos> [sonuva]: чего ты там решил посмотреть?
<[sonuva]> baronos: период 4
<baronos> [sonuva]: а я тут в две браузерки играюсь одна пират гелакси вторая стилл легионс :)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35030
<[sonuva]> baronos: будь это не детским мультиком, менни бы убил пирата, сломав ему шею хоботом и было бы проще:)
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1009/h_1349795170_3640888_053d5d5c3b.png
<victor0000> привет, http://5.231.6.184/petkas/i2.htm ))))
<[sonuva]> все.жизнь можно заканчивать.я увидел хомячков-берсерков из старой шутки про героев меча и магии
<zuker> а что для ЛОРа еще нет ведроид клиента?
<deniska> Есть, Chrome например.
<zuker> вот хром как раз мне ставить не дают :( говорят фиговый у тебя телефон дружок
<victor0000> чего нехотели мои сылку?
<victor0000> любой пароль пишите
<jusic_> решил заменить свою юнити на Cairo-Dock 3.0, все сделал как написано в умной книжке, только вот незадача в ней указано "Чтобы запускать Cairo-Dock как отдельное окружение рабочего стола, заменив Unity, завершите сеанс и в окне входа в систему выберите о
<jusic_> та же история и с гномом
<jusic_> неужели никто не знает ???
<Kyshtynbai> ты вопрос то задай
<jusic_> выше писал
<jusic_> щасповторю
<jusic_> решил заменить свою юнити на Cairo-Dock 3.0, все сделал как написано в умной книжке, только вот незадача в ней указано "Чтобы запускать Cairo-Dock как отдельное окружение рабочего стола, заменив Unity, завершите сеанс и в окне входа в систему выберите о
<zuker> !255
<ubuntuhelp> У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<jusic_> ах да
<jusic_> щас
<jusic_> решил заменить свою юнити на Cairo-Dock 3.0, все сделал как написано в умной книжке, только вот незадача в ней указано "Чтобы запускать Cairo-Dock как отдельное окружение рабочего стола
<jusic_> заменив Unity, завершите сеанс и в окне входа в систему выберите одну из двух опций", а у меня только выбор пользователей и все. как с этим бороться ?
<zuker> jusic_: там такая кнопочка с логотипом убунту
<zuker> прям напротив поля ввода пароля
<zuker> вот ее тыкни
<zuker> или не напротив, но где-то рядом)
<jusic_> ок.спсб. щас попробую
<jusic_> спсб ) все заработало
<zuker> велкам :)
<jusic_> а тут ясмотрю не особо людно (
<[Raiden]> когда надоест прыгать по гтк окружениям и мастерить свои - попробуй кде
<[sonuva]> jusic_: и сразу поймешь, что даже ion3 или какой нить элементари является верхом адекватности, по сравнению с :)
<[Raiden]> ))
<zuker> [Raiden]: кде - DE для серьезных людей?)
<[Raiden]> кайродок может быть интересен, т.к. даш не всем нужен, и док именно слева тоже. - в кде так же. Есть несколько таскбаров на выбор, панель двигается куда угодно, можно создать ещё сколько угодно
<[Raiden]> фридом ))
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: "в кде так же" - в смысле кде тоже не всем нужен?;)
<[sonuva]> хотя ладно:)тебя донимать забавно, но пора спать.утром на работу
<zuker> а мне домой пора
<jusic_> щас потестим и кде
<[Raiden]> в каком смысле так я думаю и так ясно
<[Raiden]> выше уже описано )
<[Raiden]> jusic_: может быть лучше не сча. Выдели когда будет время, несколько дней. За вечер ничего не понять даже с кайродоком )
<jusic_> ок, прислушаюсь к опытному человеку, перенесу на выходные.просто так хочется познать все и сразу )
<[Raiden]> можно овобще не ставить, Что бы понять возможности достаточно по ютубу полазить
<jusic_> посмотреть эт одно а самому потыкать эт совсем другое дело )
<[Raiden]> уже бывают и такие кому даш нужен. Т.е. кому-то нравится сразу ,кто-то привык )
<baronos> угу, меня бесит г2подобное меню, и виндо-минтно-кдешное тоже. даш\активитиес супер
<[Raiden]> есть 1 ньюанс. В кде меню - это плазмойд который удаляется в 1 клик.
<[Raiden]> и берется другое меню или включается режим стола с поиском и запуском прям со стола
<[Raiden]> или как угодно иначе )
<[Raiden]> оно для разных людей
<baronos> круто
<jusic_> а кубунту ж на кедах ?
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> мне лично именно дефолтное нравится. там есть избранное, частоиспользуемые документы, а остальное разделено по типам
<[Raiden]> мешанина иконок во весь стол не нравится совершенно
<baronos> воооот, а кому то гном3 нравится в дефолтном виде ;)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> верю )
<jusic_> когда то ставил ради интереса кубунту 10 кажется=)
<jusic_> знач теперь примерно знаю какие они кедыто )
<baronos> правда щас на в7 приходится сидеть, ибо нетбук заточен все такипод неё. с линем тяжко, тяжелые ДЕ для него, даже мате :(
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> вот поэтому тебе и нравится гном3. У тебя есть вин7, рабочая среда. А линукс развлечение которое должно быглядеть экзотично, иначе не так интересно
<[Raiden]> предположение )
<jusic_> иногда развлечение переростает в нечо большее )
<[Raiden]> в привычку гг
<baronos> ну вин просто тут только и не тормозит, да и мне надо браузер и прога для ставок и все))
<[Raiden]> jusic_: ну вообще согласен.
<jusic_> пока я вот нашел единственный минус убунты своей, нет под нее таких прог как photoshop, capture one а мне они оч надо. вайн бедняга не вытягивает их (((
<[Raiden]> есть некотоыре программы нативные для работы с фото и редакторы графики. Если задача конкретно работать в фотошопе, то нужно это делать там где он пускается )
<jusic_> =(((так насточертели эти форточки за столько лет админской жизни
<kraaton> кто пробовал или использует ядро с патчами pf-kernel?
<[Raiden]> kraaton: я пробую
<[Raiden]> всегда когда не лень
<kraaton> ии как оно?
<[Raiden]> uksm работает, отзывчивость чуть повыше
<deniska> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1009/h_1349799260_3279121_8f770ba6e8.jpeg
 * deniska притворяется геймдевелопером :3
<[Raiden]> правда экономия рам на моих задача от уксм минимальная 15-100мб
<[Raiden]> 3.6 правда не пробовал ещё, на 3.5.4 сижу
<kraaton> я вот как раз собираю 3.6. нет готового пакета...
<kraaton> а незнаеш мож есть ппа ?
<[Raiden]> для 64бит версии вроде было
<[Raiden]> но я не пользовался.
<deniska> 3.2.0-31-generic-pae FTW!
<[Raiden]> если раньше ен сталкивался со сборкой в убунет, погугли: сборка ядра ubuntu way
<[Raiden]> убунте
<_d4vid> Linux linux-cixf 3.6.0-3-desktop #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Oct 3 12:00:23 UTC 2012 (630c86a) x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<_d4vid> ^^
<_d4vid> зузя рулит)
<[Raiden]> зато там нету make-kpkg
<kraaton> чет гугл не помог в поиске ппа....
<[Raiden]> ну ваще суся хорошая штука
<kraaton> не пробовал сусю еще, все времени как то найти немогу .
<[Raiden]> ого уже 3.6.2
<[Raiden]> хрен поспеешь )
<_d4vid> 3.6.1 вроде стабильная
<kraaton> да то просто патч так обозвали )
<_d4vid> Tumbleweed класная вешь..
<Big_Aziz> все привет
<Onkeltem> Привет все
<Onkeltem> Тут жалуется девочка, которой я 12.04 поставил/Gnome 3.
<Onkeltem> Говорит, что после просмотра фильма она не смога вырубить видеоплеер - ни одна кнопка вообще не работала, пришлось вырубать PowerOff'ом ноует
<_d4vid> ))))
<Onkeltem> И еще, что на сайтах (вроде как про mail.ru речь шла) она не может ничего ввести, и галки не нажимаются
<_d4vid> зачем мучить девочек?
<Onkeltem> Это то, о чем я думаю? Привет от криворуких ATI?
<_d4vid> поставил бы хоть крысу
<_d4vid> )
<Onkeltem> Там HD6540 какой-то стоит
<Onkeltem> _d4vid: что это?
<_d4vid> xfce
<Onkeltem> > _d4vid: зачем мучить девочек?
<Onkeltem> > _d4vid: xfce
<Onkeltem> Мдаа...
<baronos> Onkeltem: элементари луна ставь ей
<baronos> хоть бета но сойдет. откл. аппорт и нормуль будет
<Onkeltem> baronos: а по-русски? в смысле - по-английски? :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: http://sourceforge.net/projects/elementaryos/files/unstable/  а отключить apport это чтоб ошибки не показывал на отправку в лаунчпад
<[Raiden]> галки  в браузере уж точно с видео не связаны
 * baronos упал на колени, и судорожно читает молитву убунту, да бы не было чего плохого 
<[Raiden]> помогает?
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> а то ))
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: хм. И как вот это теперь понять из-за чего влкдаки не работают
<Onkeltem> тьфук
<Onkeltem> кнопки и поля ввода в браузере
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Если хочешь погугли
<[Raiden]> может какой-нить очередной глюк гнома
<[Raiden]> а может браузера
<baronos> было разок, что хром зависал наглухо, хз с чем связанно было, н оустановив нуво перестало.
<baronos> прям открыл вклвдку и тут БАЦ, завис :)
<Onkeltem> baronos: не помнишь, ты мне давал какой-то ppa, где был более новый gnome shell. Был ли там гном?
<Onkeltem> новая редакция:
<Onkeltem> baronos: однажды ты мне давал какой-то ppa с более новым gnome-shell, и я его успешно поставил и обновился, но вот был ли там более новый гном?
<baronos> Onkeltem: не советую этот ппа. и вообще гнобунту в целом
<Onkeltem> baronos: в смысле? есть что-то такое чего я не знаю? (с) Snatch.
<baronos> пропатченные и падучие пакеты гнома
<Onkeltem> baronos: а ты на чем щас?
<Onkeltem> baronos: но вообще у меня раз по пять на дню появляется милое сообщение, что Убунта упала. Правда, при этом визуально ничего не меняется. Бред какой-то
<baronos> Onkeltem: https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing   (а я сейчас на элементари луна и дебиан сид с гном3.4)
<Onkeltem> baronos: и еще docky регулярно падает, запарила
<Onkeltem> я вообще не понимаю, что им не нравится что они все валятся
<baronos> хз, у меня на дебиан. падений нет совсем. я хз че там убунту напатчила в гном зависящих пакетах
<Onkeltem> baronos: скажи пожалуйста, а на debian sid пакетов меньше чем для бубунты ведь?
<baronos> Onkeltem: у меня есть все тоже самое что было всегда у меня в убунту ;) но нет самого главного нет глюков и падений
<Onkeltem> baronos: хех. Надеюсь на ubuntu server, который я собирлся ставить на linode.com (облака очередные) это не распространяется
<baronos> Onkeltem: надеюсь ;)
<Onkeltem> Правда, я чес гря не вижу особых преимуществ... Может правда debian поставить?
<Onkeltem> Там же всё почти тоже самое, верно?
<Onkeltem> Особенно если консоль юзаешь и сервисы
<baronos> если как сервер, тут я хз, не скажу :)
<baronos> Я сегодня установил нетинсталл убунту 12.04, поставил ппа дебиан сид, апгрейд сделал.ю и установил гном3
<[Raiden]> rfrjq e;fc
<[Raiden]> omg )
<Kyshtynbai> Мужики, а вы не сталкивались с таким: поставил мплеер2, оболочка - umpleer. Когда запускаешь видеофайл он, бывает, неверно выбирает устройство вывода звука ( у меня усб звуковая карта) и приходится мордой его тыкать. В смысле в
<Kyshtynbai> настройках. Это бесит. Что делать?
<pr0mode> всем ку
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<polden> dobrogo vremeni sutok. stavlu svoj pervij linux, gruzit chto-to iz internata do bezobrazija dolgo. vi ne mogli bi mne objasnit', chto proishodit?
<polden> *interneta
<baronos> добавь русскую раскладку в настройках, а то и не успеешь ответа получить как кикнут за транслит. ну и погляди в системном мониторе качает он еще чето с инета или нет, если качает , смотри какая скорость, и жди
<baronos> ну или на крайняк открубить инет, он поймет что балалайка, нужно продолжать без инета, установит, и потом будет просить, ну типа чувак давай еще пару пакетиков язычка там и все такое
<polden> dyk ona eshe stavits'a na moj vzgl'ad
<baronos> ну если образ desktop то ничего страшного если инета не будет во время установки.
<polden> уфф. спасибо за совет.
<polden> а какой объём данных он хочет? я уже три часа сижу
<[Raiden]> не больше чем размер сд )
<[Raiden]> фиг знает сколько там обновлений набралось
<baronos> да он скачает то метров 200 вроде
<baronos> а потом еще метров 400 после установки
<baronos> посмотри в системном мониторе нагрузку сети. и останови инет если грузит там сеть.
<baronos> хз ну или начать заного и установить безинета сразу
<[Raiden]> polden: надоест - попробуешь без инета
<[Raiden]> такой местынй установщик...
<polden> как вызвать терминал?
<baronos> ctrl+alt+T
<polden> спасибо
<zuker> граждане, какой ВДТФ
<zuker> *DLNA
<zuker> сервер на ваш взгляд лучше все работает в ubuntu?
<artus> DLNA туфта
<artus> хотя медиатомб вроде работает
<artus> хотя транскодинг я в нем так и не завел
<zuker> дык а что вместо dlna?
<artus> смотря для чего )
<zuker> прямо с samba шары смотреть кинцо?
<zuker> для кинца
<artus> я себе нгинксом шарю на телефонку) работает даже прокрутка ) тормозов никаких
<artus> вернее я нгинксом шарю видео, а с телефонки смотрю
<Sergey_IT> кино - опиум для народа
<artus> бд рипы в 10 гигов кушает в принципе
<zuker> рецептик есть?
<artus> ща гляну
<artus> zuker, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1269866/ мне этого достаточно
<artus> ))
<artus> zuker, /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/ соответственно ложить
<zuker> artus: пасиб
<zuker> я думал сложнее все будет)
<teddyp1cker> я минидлна использую
<artus> teddyp1cker, с транскодингом?
<teddyp1cker> artus: прикольно про нжинкс
<teddyp1cker> нет, без
<zuker> teddyp1cker: вот он гад ресканировать диру сам не хочет
<zuker> а вручную каждый раз запускать как-то не кошерно
<artus> ибо без как для меня смысла не имеет
<zuker> через нджинкс шото нефонтан :(
<teddyp1cker> вообще то он по inotify умеет сканить
<artus> zuker, у меня оно и вручную чегойто не захотело) из реп покрайней мере , а собирать лень
<artus> zuker, плеер какой ?
<zuker> vlc
<artus> у меня фонтан и по вайваю ))
<zuker> teddyp1cker: inotyfy=yes - и нифега
<zuker> inotify=yes
<tacirus> Привет, кто знает как текст выделенный в каком-нть файле записать в другой через  какую-нть ути литу используя bash?
<[Raiden]> xclip?
<[Raiden]> я не очень задачу понял
<teddyp1cker> zuker: можно просто по таймеру сканить
<tacirus> Да, xclip  выводит из буфераю только у меня почему то не получается
<tacirus> То есть если я просто копирую контрл Ц  и потом как вывести xclip , если это возможнро7
<teddyp1cker> tacirus: если kde - то можно посмотреть в сторону клиппера - http://teddyp1cker.wordpress.com/2012/07/31/%D0%BA%D0%B0%D0%BA-%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%82%D0%B0%D1%82%D1%8C-%D1%81-%D0%B1%D1%83%D1%84%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%BC-%D0%BE%D0%B1%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B0-kde/
<tacirus> gnome
<Sergey_IT> копи/пасте писатели...
<[Raiden]> xsel ещё
<[Raiden]> для скриптов же просили
<tacirus> Я могу вывести в буфер с помощью xclip, только как можно вывести скажем адрес из адресной строки браузера кроме как скопировав его Контр Ц-еем?
<[Raiden]> выделить можно мышкой и вставить по среднему клику )
<[Raiden]> задачу опиши
<tacirus> Я автоматизирую свою работу
<teddyp1cker> браузер какой?
<[Raiden]> мне это ни о чем не говорит
<tacirus> с помощью проги жеста я запускаю bash  а он что-то делает и в конце через xte копирует адрес из адресной строки браузера через  Comtrl+C  и вот этот адрес нужно записать в файл
<tacirus> Япопробовал xclip, но возможно не так сделал что-то
<zuker> teddyp1cker: я дебил - перимшены
<tacirus> xlip -o >> $path/file
<tacirus> так или не так нужно делать?
<tacirus> вообще то везде в примерах с помощью xclip выводят в другую утилиту через pipe
<[Raiden]> можно и так, если пременна я $path не пуская и содержит верынй путь )
<[Raiden]> с правами на запись
<tacirus> путь верный - просто вывод echo $var >> $path/file  работает
<tacirus> переменную я просто так написал для краткости
<tacirus> на самом деле у меня указан весь путь
<tacirus> от корня
<[Raiden]> а ты с клавы текст выделяешь или мышкой?
<tacirus> ск лавы
<tacirus> через xte
<[Raiden]> попробуй xclip -selection c -o
<[Raiden]> у меня работает )
<[Raiden]> если речь про урлы для скачки, то просто есть качалки перехватывающие урлы сиз клипборда
<[Raiden]> автоматом
<[Raiden]> а клиппер это вещь )
<[Raiden]> Не уверен что под гном есть что-то такое же. Менеджеры копипаста может и есть, но что бы там ещё действие был опо регекспу - сомневаюсь
<tacirus> Я сейчас эксперементирую. Выводится , но с какими-то косяками нужно разобраться что у меня не таку
<Onkeltem> baronos: ку
<Onkeltem> baronos: покупаю сейчас на линоде сервак :) Предлагают предустановленный линукс. Есть такая штука, как Debian 6 и Debian 6 64. Может это взять, думаю? :)
<baronos> Onkeltem: ой, тут я не советчик :D
<Onkeltem> baronos:  Может парней на #debian ru спросить? Они там до сих пор с koi-8 жестят?
<Onkeltem> baronos: в смысле - я не тебе предлагаю спросить, я вслух мысли думаю :)
<[Raiden]> tacirus: если что есть ещё xsel , разницу правда не помню
<tacirus> Сейчас выводит, то что нужно. только вот кладетне на новую строку все в одну
<baronos> Onkeltem: я к тому что лучше в качестве сервера, деб или убу?
<tacirus> так идолжен работать append?
<denis21> baronos: Дебиан конечно.
<tacirus> про xsel я читал но не пробовал
<[Raiden]> tacirus: не знаю , в твоем скрипте >> вместо >
<tacirus> ну да, так и должно быть
<tacirus> а то он все сотрет что там было а мне нужно чтобы добавтил
<[Raiden]> может в выводе нету перевода строки , вот и ложится в одну
<tacirus> а он добавил но на ту же строку
<tacirus> нет конечно :) откуда ему там взяться
<[Raiden]> а попробуй так
<[Raiden]> echo -e "$(xclip -selection c -o)\n" >>file
<tacirus> попробовал , добавл \n в начале и легло на новую строку
<tacirus> спасмибо что подсказал
<[Raiden]> нп
<tacirus> а что такое "c" перед "o" в комманде? сокращенно от clipboard?
<tacirus> у меня так команда вяглядит xclip -selection clipboard -o
<tacirus> чтобы брал не из праймери а обычного
<[Raiden]> можно и так, c просто короче
<tacirus> ок
<[Raiden]> свойства местного менеджера клипборда http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1010/h_1349813468_8665842_c4aef06396.png
<tacirus> читаю
<tacirus> у меня нет клиппера
<tacirus> :)
<zuker> мне кажеться даже если [Raiden] спросить об опциях загрузки grub он и там скриншот из свомх кед ввернет :)
<artus> zuker, даже до тебя это дошло? :D
<[Raiden]> zuker: Вот зря ты сча это сказал , сча скриншот прилетит
<[Raiden]> )
<zuker> ну я ж недавно в этой палате)
<zuker> шото не везет ме с трансляцией full HD в домашней сети
<[Raiden]> zuker: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1010/h_1349813857_3607139_837f4c51fb.png
<zuker> на роутере ushare падает, с eeepc канал не тянет
<zuker> куды бедному крестьянину податься?
<zuker> [Raiden]: ЧТД :)
<[Raiden]> что такое чтд )
<tacirus> Ушел спать. Пряитного времяпровождения (чтобы это ни значило )
<tacirus> кроме садизма
<zuker> [Raiden]: Что и Требовалось Доказать
<[Raiden]> ))
<zuker> блин я тут свами вообше скатился, красноглазю по ночам вместо игр, баги в ланчпад посчу, лор читаю
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/c/f/1/5/a/d3f37e541b5486ea34fad878c9d_prev.jpg - хорошо зашифровалась
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/9/f/d/2/f/4a1ab4f3ab74fd1bd55345dbd7b.jpg
<zuker> sooon...
<xubuntu415> ку
<xubuntu415> подскажите,как правильно настроить grub4dos?
<artus> причем тут grub4dos?
<xubuntu415> я его чуть раньше поставил. курю манул,спасибо.
<xubuntu415> *мануал
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-10
<tagezi> доброго утра )
<mva> !seen rapidsp
<ubuntuhelp> I have no seen command
<mva> @seen rapidsp
<ubuntuhelp> rapidsp was last seen in #ubuntu-ru 1 week, 1 day, 4 hours, 3 minutes, and 58 seconds ago: <rapidsp> че еще за творчество народов мира
<mva> как обычно :)
<|rapidsp|> mva
<mva> а
<mva> ты перебазировался в чёрточки :)
<mva> |rapidsp|: привет :)
<|rapidsp|> mva привет :)
<|rapidsp|> я на работе с черточками
<mva> у меня тут продолжается эпопея с токеном :)
<mva> я наконец-то сгенерил на нём ключ
<mva> под линуксом
<|rapidsp|> каким CSP?
<mva> правда перед этим отнеся его в банк чтоб они мне его там своими силами инициализировали
<mva> с опенсорсным, не тем, что у SAC  вкомплекте идёт
<mva> (с ccid, в смысле)
<|rapidsp|> ну это ясно
<mva> так вот
<mva> всё бы хорошо
<mva> но айтишники в банке запороли админ-логин на него
<|rapidsp|> просто не задали
<mva> и он теперь залочен по этой части и "осталось 0 из одной попыток, токен залочен из-за слишком большого количества попыток входа под админом, обратитесь к админу"
<mva> ну, etProps так говорит, at least
<mva> ну и показывает вот так:
<mva> (ща скрин сделаю)
<|rapidsp|> хех... ну это только инициализировать
<|rapidsp|> или жить без пароля админа, что не смертельно
<mva> http://ompldr.org/vZnRuZg
<mva> вот так
<mva> инициализировать из-под линупса, я так понял, нельзя
<mva> да из-под венды у меня не получалось (на чужом нетбуке, at least)
<mva> ну, энивей ключик я там сгенерил уже после того, как обнаружил зафейленый праоль админа
<mva> так что юзать пока можно :)
<mva> правда, он у меня сейчас уже как игрушка остался
<mva> ибо гарантия аладдиновская для банка кончилась (не смотря на то, что банк дал мне токен то ли в этом, то ли в прошлом году — банк получил его в 2009), да ещё и банк меняет интернет-клиент для юриков
<mva> (правда, в следующем году только, но мне предложили потерпеть) :)
<|rapidsp|> т.е. актуальность пропадает постепенно? :)
<mva> ну, оно перестало гореть :)
<mva> я до внедрения нового интернет-банка потусую на сертификатах (кстати, может сутуть их на токен таки?..), а там в новом — всё по смс
<mva> сейчас он у меня будет исключительно для логина в систему и прочих криптоигрушек :)
<mva> а т.к. ключики наконец сгенерились — можно считать квест пройденным :)
<zuker> граждане, а поясните за upstream kernel? мне вот в багерепорте на лончпаде говорят его поставить
<zuker> достаточно поставить пакет с kernel image? не надо еще чего тянуть? модули все мои туда загрузяться?
<zuker> image-extra надо ставить, нет?
<zuker> а ладно, никто же меня не заставляет на нем сидеть постоянно)
<zuker> вобщем всеравно плиз поясните мне за manline kernel:)
<zuker> там мой баг не повторяется, теперь мне следует в него засунуть все нужные драйвера и юзать его?
<zuker> *mainline kernel
<[sonuva]> ну как бы тебе сказать. это майнлайн ядро:)
<zuker> ну вот я читаю что это ядро без модификаций для Ubuntu
<zuker> это какбы плохо?)
<[sonuva]> это ядро текущего выпуска
<[sonuva]> без модификаций - ванильное
<[sonuva]> zuker: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/10/howto-ubuntu-kernel-easy-way.html на ставь
<zuker> [sonuva]: о спс
<zuker> ну хотя я правильно понимаю что если баг не повторяеться на ванильном ядре
<zuker> то не факт что его не будет в ubuntu-ядре?
<[sonuva]> ты не понимаешь. если баг не повторяется в ванильном ядре, не факт, что он не повторится в ванильном ядре на другом компе
<[sonuva]> это все карма
<zuker> я эгоистично спрашиваю про свой лично комп)
<zuker> т.к. баг хардварной природы
<zuker> ну всмысле связан с некорректной поддержкой железа
<[sonuva]> поверь.юдаже на 100% идентичном железе можешь не словить:)
<[sonuva]> а что за шелезяка?
<Civil|2> zuker: а что за баг?
<zuker> dell vostro 3550
<zuker> на i3
<zuker> вот баг - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1063658
<Civil|2> zuker: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.6-quantal/
<Civil|2> тебе в помощь
<zuker> вот я его поставил
<zuker> у меня там даже wifi не работает
<zuker> но бага нету)
<Civil|2> zuker: вай-фай это в сторону дров и фирмвари
<Civil|2> а про то что бага нет - отпишись
<zuker> да уже
<zuker> я пытаюсь понять - что мне теперь делать как воркэраунд? ставить mainline и в него все нужные модули поддержки моего железа?
<Civil|2> zuker: смотри, по какой причине вай-фай не работает. Наверняка ядро что-то на эту тему говорит
<zuker> ну правда и в текущей конфигурации справляюсь с багом :)
<[sonuva]> zuker: ты уже поставил майнлайн
<zuker> да, но в нем все плохо
<[sonuva]> почему?всеж работает
<zuker> пожтому я загрузил 3.2 ubuntu
<zuker> wifi не работает)
<zuker> ну и ничего страшного что 3.6 только quantal, а у меня precise?
<[sonuva]> zuker: ты линукс имаж экстра ставил?
<[sonuva]> пакет?
<zuker> неа
<[sonuva]> zuker: в статье выше написано об этом
<[sonuva]> о пресайз и квантал
<zuker> я еще не дочитал)
<[sonuva]> а ты постав экстра
<[sonuva]> туда вынесли сторонние дрова
<Civil|2> zuker: ядра можно в довольно широком пределе портировать
<Civil|2> т.е. на precise скорее всего будут работать нормально ядра в даже от 14.04 когда та выйдет
<Civil|2> вот от precise на hardy уже проблемы пойдут
<zuker> ок, спасибо за разьяснения
<zuker> to summarize: ставить headers, image, extras и все дрова по идее будут на месте? ну кроме ATI?
<[sonuva]> по идее
<zuker> ну щаз попробую
<tarokinoe> ребята хелп! ubunta не запрашивает пароль roota когда я чтонибудь запускаю, требуещее права roоta. Н-р запускаю управление пользователями, нажимаю изменить тип учетной записи, никаких реакций. Добавляю в группу, галочку ставится, а потом исчезает. Synaptic всегда
<tarokinoe> че за чертовщина?
<tarokinoe> перезагружал - не помогает
<CoderFF> саt /etc/sudoers
<CoderFF> там есть разные опции, типа NOPASS
<CoderFF> NOPASSWD
<CoderFF> вот эта опция такое делает
<artus> CoderFF, их там нет, опций таких
<artus> если конечно кто то не полуз кривыми руками туда)
<CoderFF> ну так вот, надо проверить
<CoderFF> еще сделай whoami
<CoderFF> а то может ты рут
<artus> CoderFF, иксы от рута ? круто
<tarokinoe> дело в том, что эти приложение требуюющие пароль не работают, т.к. нет прав рута.
<tarokinoe> т.е. я то не рут
<artus> и не должем быть им
<artus> и рут тебе вааще ненужен если что )
<CoderFF> а-а
<artus> сразу признавайся чего крутил и ломал
<CoderFF> ну тогда из консоли запусти which gksu
<tarokinoe> есть .гык.ишт.плыг
<tarokinoe> /usr/bin/gksu
<CoderFF> попробуй руками запустить программу, типа gksu что-нибудь
<CoderFF> gksu gnome-terminal
<CoderFF> если спросит пароль и внутри будет рут, то значит всё ок
<CoderFF> то есть, не всё, а gksu работает. следовательно, при запуске приложений неправильная команда
<tarokinoe> да просит, и консоль рута запустилась
<CoderFF> вот, значит у тебя в меню неправильно прописалось
<CoderFF> как пофиксить - не знаю :)
<tarokinoe> хм а от чего
<CoderFF> но хотя бы понятно, куда копать
<tarokinoe> я ставил sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<tarokinoe> мож от этого?
<CoderFF> едва ли
<tarokinoe> а не, ошибся, синаптик просит пароль, он просто был сохранен, т.к. я недавно пользовался им. Но в "параметры пользователей " в "Администрировании" не реагируют кнопки  "добавить " "удалить" "доп.параметры". запускается приложение командой  "users-admin"
<CoderFF> а если вручную, gksu users-admin
<tarokinoe> так работает, но users-admin должен запускаться не от рута. просто командой users-admin, это точно
<SergeyIT> tarokinoe, у меня спрашивает пароль, когда требуется привилегия рута...
<tarokinoe> да, только когда требуется, н-р когда ты нажимаешь добавить пользователя. А у меня эти кнопки не реагируют
<SergeyIT> значит что то сломал
<tarokinoe> http://paste.pro/5159784 вот история команд, правда только часть, т.к. я использовал еще midnight comander
<tarokinoe> ubuntu 10.04
<tarokinoe> 64 bit
<zuker> докладываю - новое ядро непомогло, баг таки есть
<SergeyIT> так может это баг железа?
<zuker> ноут был в сервисе
<zuker> ну и под виндой ничего нету)
<zuker> и на чистом ядре без extras бага нету
<SergeyIT> а на других однотипных?
<zuker> на других ноутах?
<[Raiden]> zuker: напомни какой баг
<zuker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1063658
<zuker> как я могу судить по форуму и laptop compatibility list на модификациях моей модели ноута с core i5 все ок
<zuker> надо было не жидиться и брать i5)
<[Raiden]> Угу, не пофиксили. Там где-то голосовать за баг можно.
<spectrum> Как при помощи bash дописать в конец файла несколько строк?
<vladgobelen> spectrum: >>
<[Raiden]> А.. ты запостил, ок
<[Raiden]> zuker: погугли может где-то ещё это решили. Всякое бывает
<zuker> [Raiden]: дык гуглил, ничего не нашел, пожтому ж и тред на формуе создал, а потом и багу запостил
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в чем можно нарисоват поэтажный план здания и рабросать оборудование и магистрали? что бы были готовые примитивы стены, двери, лестницы. А то конечно и в draw извратиться можно
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, скетчап гугловский, он крут
<zuker> [Raiden]: с начала осени периодически пытался найти решение, постинг на ланчпад реально шаг отчаявшегося)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а в других дистрах проявляется?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с ланчпада надо было начинать. или багзилы
<[Raiden]> ели нет и дело в ядре, то может взять ванильное с кернел орг
<[Raiden]> Не, ланчпад ок. Подтвердили же бак
<zuker> проявляеться в 11.10 и mint
<Civil|2> zuker: а в 12.04?
<zuker> последнем mint
<zuker> сейчас на 12.04
<zuker> больше ничего не пробовал
<zuker> ну кроме виндs)
<zuker> *винды
<[Raiden]> минт копия убунты
<zuker> хотя, когда ноут был в сервисе по этому поводу, они мне сказали что уних 11.10 не повторяеться
<[Raiden]> в прочем , может это была плохая идея.
<zuker> [Raiden]: все что было под рукой из линухов чтобы проверить
<zuker> а насчет ядра - без kernel-image-extras все ок
<mva> |rapidsp|: слушай, а вроде как, если я правильно помню, при инициализации токен как раз запрашивает текущий (?) админский пароль, который как раз зафейлили банкоайтишники и который я не знаю. Не? :)
<zuker> вообще жить с багом можно, но я хочу докопаться до истины)
<SergeyIT> zuker, докопаться - компилить/дебагить.... и надолго )
<zuker> SergeyIT: ну а шо делать? :)
<SergeyIT> zuker:  ну так если время есть, можно и заняться :)
<SergeyIT> и хороший опыт получить
<zuker> SergeyIT: времени как обычно нету, но вроде есть желание, буду ждать дальннейших инструкций с ланчпада
<v-voska> день добрый
<SergeyIT> как сказать (, холодно, дождь
<v-voska> у нас солнце
<CoderFF> SergeyIT, Петербург?
<SergeyIT> ага
<v-voska> нет юг Украины
<zuker> унас тут в крыму тоже солнышко
<|rapidsp|> mva: нет. инициализация безусловно переписывает все пароли
<v-voska> ух, замечательно, значит Севастополь не один:)
<|rapidsp|> mva: есть еще пароль инициализации, но по дефолту его не ставят. можно при инициализации его задать, если хочется приключений :)
<v-voska> Уважаемая общественность, кто знает что можно сделать с обновлением флеш-плеера, поскольку adobe больше не поддерживает
<vladgobelen> v-voska: 1) не юзать флэш 2) Не обновлять флэш 3) Юзать хром
<artus> v-voska, свой напиши
<v-voska> chromium 22.0.1229.79 ubuntu 12.04 (158531)
<v-voska> хром не внушает доверия
<vladgobelen> v-voska: Значит первые два варианта на выбор
<artus> v-voska, чем?
<artus> v-voska, а глючная поделка внушает? ))
<vladgobelen> artus: вот вот)
<v-voska> в свое врнмя читал, что хром хорошо "наблюдает"
<artus> клас, читать на заборах это всегда пожалуйста, а вот прочесть чето по теме - нафиг надо
<v-voska> насчет глючности не знаю, сколько пользуюсь браузерами на движке от гугл - проблем нет
<artus> а их много???
<v-voska> на другой системе пользуюсь "железякой"
<vladgobelen> v-voska: А ты не читал, что флэш хорошо наблюдает?
<vladgobelen> v-voska: http://ruformator.ru/statyi/260810/flash-instrument-slejki-za-polzovatelyami
<v-voska> флеш, да, но хром и без флеш блюдит конкретно
<artus> v-voska, конкретно что он наблюдает? какие могут быть последствия ?
<|rapidsp|> все мы под колпаком
<artus> и вообще, чего такого курят параноики) я тоже хочу)
<|rapidsp|> кури флешку брат :)
<vladgobelen> artus: у меня есть две более объективные причины не юзать хром, кстати
<v-voska> наблюдает-https://www.srware.net/ru/software_srware_iron_chrome_vs_iron.php
<artus> v-voska, эмм, значит про наблюдабельность пишут те кто пытаетцо свою поделку пропиарить? а чего то более независимого нет под рукой? )))
<artus> v-voska, и да, вся наблюдабельность в хроме заточена на подачу нужных тебе ответов на поисковые запросы
<artus> а если в гугле залоинишся, то он ваааще будет вести статистику посещенных страниц, позывов к застрелитцо не появилось? )))
<|rapidsp|> v-voska: кому надо о тебе знают все что надо без всякого хрома. :)
<artus> v-voska, конкретный вопрос,
<artus> Сравнение безопасности для пользователя: что тебя смущает и вообще должно волновать пользователя в этом сравнении?
<artus> хотя судя по вопросам на этом канале вот такие параноики нифига и не могут найти в гугле на свой вопрос, откуда ж ему бедному знать чего от нехо хотят то)
<v-voska> то что обо мне знают ровно на столько, насколько я этого желаю, а вот закулисье не люблю
<artus> Google Chrome использует устаревшие версии веб-движка WebKit и движка Javascript
<artus> мвааахахаа, порвало в клочья
<artus> ну и рекламу хром режет на ура, и юзерагенты переключаютцо, в отличии от упоротого способа правки UA.ini тупо плагинкой
<artus> v-voska, вобщем выдыхай бобер))) лучше в плане паранои впнки юзай)
<v-voska> у меня железяка тоже режет на ура
<v-voska> никакой паранои, просто не приятно когда заглядывают в "окно" без моего ведома
<artus> ну я рад за тебя ) если тебе непонятная поделка удобнее то почему бы и нет) вон яша тоже брендировал хром , надо дождатцо только)
<artus> v-voska, в каакое окно? конкретно что и куда у тебя заглядывает?
<artus> или ты пароль рыба-мечь пересмотрел на днях? ))
<v-voska> а что за огненного лиса, кто может сказать
<|rapidsp|> это такой браузер
<artus> там есть лис :)
<v-voska> логично, и огня полно:)
<|rapidsp|> вот.... сам все знает... а спрашивает...
<|rapidsp|> издевается
<v-voska> ну, есть ,есть
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/linux-general/8323623 - новости про хттпд в системд подтверждаются.
<[Raiden]> в шапке курят бамбук набитый опиумом и грибами. Я это подозревал когда вышел гном3, но теперь уверен.
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: и в арче
<[Raiden]> арч просто берет.
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: ибо логи в бинарнике и отдельный хттп сервер, чтобы их делать текстовыми...
<[Raiden]> я про разработчиков
<[Raiden]> А какие плюсы у лога в бинарнике? Можешь хотя бы 1 плюс сказать
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: воооо.теперь я понял, почему ты такой странный:)
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: богатая фантазия
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: потому как я нигде не сказал, что это плюсы.я это добавил к твоей фразе, что курят бамбук
<[Raiden]> я не фантазирую, а спрашиваю.
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: ты сфантазировал, что фраза-продолжение "курят бамбук" является описанием плюсов
<[Raiden]> а ты тут и не причем.
<[Raiden]> они реализовали бинарные логи, а не ты
<[Raiden]> я спрашиваю что это даёт?
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: ну тыж не у них спрашиваешь
<[sonuva]> ты требуешь хоть один плюс назвать
<[Raiden]> Ну может вы в курсе
<[Raiden]> ну да, а почему нет. тут канал про линукс
<[sonuva]> обязанностей всех каналов на линуксе - найти хоть один плюс в системД:) ктотож должен придумать хоть один^_^
<[Raiden]> не можешь ответить - не отвечай.
<[sonuva]> боюсь тут вступает другое "не". не хочу:)бо смысла не вижу:)
<baronos> !systemd
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='systemd'
<[Raiden]> не видишь смысла отвечат ьпо софтовым вопросам - а тут висишь. Странный ты.
<[sonuva]> [Raiden]: не вижу смысла отвечать тебе:)ты не сможешь понять и придумаешь за себя сам чтото странное, что даже не упоминалось:)
<[Raiden]> ок. Тогда просто игнорируй мои вопросы. Тем боеле что ника твоего в нем небыло.
<[sonuva]> ну да:)ты задал вопрос про плюсы упомянутого мной бинарного лога для всех остальных, кто не проявляет признаков жизни:)очевидно жеж:) так жалко
<CoderFF> логи в бинарнике - это как?
<[Raiden]> ты в своём уме? Я как раз хотел узнать о плюсах. А ты про плюсы ничего не сказал )
<CoderFF> что формат не текстовый у логов, что ли
<[Raiden]> CoderFF: да
<[sonuva]> CoderFF: bravou
<CoderFF> Ну это они зря
<CoderFF> Логи же предназначены для того, чтобы их люди читали
 * artus доволен, запилил openvpn на трубу
<[sonuva]> CoderFF: они ищут свое собственное звучание
<[sonuva]> CoderFF: хочешь читать - экспортируй с хттп сервера в текстовый формат
<zuker> логи предназначены для того чтоб выводить их QR-кодами
<CoderFF> и хттп в systemd это перебор
<artus> zuker, QR кстати круть ))
<CoderFF> и потом, как же grep -R "404" /var/log/nginx/
<[Raiden]> CoderFF: теперь потребуются дополнительыне бинарные утилиты для чтения бинарных логов.
<[Raiden]> )
<CoderFF> или подобное в общем, как грепать бинарные логи?
<artus> хотя суди во форуму бубунты, логи предназначены чтоб удалять их не читая а потом задавать воросы из разряда "а че у меня сломалось, никто не знает?"
<[sonuva]> CoderFF: экспортируй
<CoderFF> жесть какая-то, короче
<[Raiden]> А потом всё это нахрен кто-нить хакнет или само упадёт. И не узнаешь нихрена, т.к. всё в бинарнике который ещё и побился
<[Raiden]> )
<[sonuva]> artus: судя по форуму убунты, мозг тоже предназначен для удаления
<CoderFF> экспортировать каждый раз это тоже плохо, у меня вон скока программ, которые логи  анализируют
<CoderFF> и логи ядра в том числе
<[sonuva]> CoderFF: настроил публикацию в сети и смотри по сети:)
<CoderFF> мне не смотреть надо, а анализировать программными средствами. а сети может и не быть
<[Raiden]> шапка не та фирма которая поёт сама по себе. системд пропихнулся уже везде. И у тех кто
<[Raiden]> это сделал только 1 выход - продолжать его обновлять
<[sonuva]> CoderFF: ну тада не юзай федору арч и производные
<[Raiden]> гном - это отже шапка и его интеграция с системд может вырасти.
<[Raiden]> следущей идее наверное будет: а почему бы не объединить системд и гсеттингс
<[Raiden]> последнее скорее сарказм чем предсказание
<[Raiden]> Если что смогу убежать на аптосид - там по умолчанию на выбор хфце и кде
<[Raiden]> ))
<scratchx[x]> привет, у меня какой то косяк с убунтой) кароче сбилось разрешение в консоле, было 1280х800 а сейчас непонятное все огромное
<scratchx[x]> и как то иксы стали ооооочень долго запускаться. т.е ноут уже загрузился даже к инету подключился а я вижу консоль потом через несколько минут стартуют иксы
<scratchx[x]> че это может быть?
<scratchx[x]> в логах ксорга ошибок нет
<[sonuva]> scratchx[x]: совсем ни в каких нет логах ничего?
<[sonuva]> scratchx[x]: ядрышко обновлял?
<scratchx[x]> обновлял
<artus> и дрова на видео небось)
<scratchx[x]> 3.5.0-17
<artus> и чего ж ты теперяче хочеш? ))
<deniska> амд умеет только в то ядро, которое в убунте в искаробке
<scratchx[x]> хочу знать почему так
<scratchx[x]> и как исправить
<[sonuva]> baronos: тыц?
<scratchx[x]> у меня nvidia
<[sonuva]> scratchx[x]: загрузи старое ядро и не обновляй
<scratchx[x]> а ты думаешь это из за ядра?
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: /etc/X11/xorg.conf существует?
<[sonuva]> you have better ideas?
<[sonuva]> scratchx[x]: проверить то легко.перезагрузись со старым
<[Raiden]> scratchx[x]: если нет, набери sudo nvidia-xconfig
<scratchx[x]> нет
<scratchx[x]> есть вот че http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271155/
<[Raiden]> ну тогда тоже ок. Можно и так
<[Raiden]> не знаю в чем причина. У меня нвидия, и релиз убунты.
<[Raiden]> всё ок
<scratchx[x]> 12.04?
<[Raiden]> угу
<[Raiden]> 3.5.0-17 мне намекает на 12.10. )
<scratchx[x]> ну да
<[Raiden]> Я считаю что англоболталки ок сделали. У них для ьетатестеров есть канал #ubuntu+1 и они там варятся в собственном соку.
<zuker> scratchx[x]: а что в консоли у тебя при загрузке? может до иксов что-то стартует долго
<[Raiden]> я помню была какая-то утилита рисующая граффик загрузки. Что сколько по времени грузится. Но название не помню.
<Civil|2> bootchart
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: ^
<[Raiden]> угу
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271165/ вот лог ксорга
<Civil|2> точнее бутчарт уже мертв вроде, есть бутчарт2
<[Raiden]> )
<zuker> мне кажеться подозрительным разрыв циферках в логе между строкой 837 и 838
<[Raiden]> лог вроде нормальный.
<zuker> я же превильно понимаю что это время?
<[Raiden]> Хотя вот это мне не очень понравилось
<[Raiden]> [   114.034] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Ignoring EDID checksum for display DFP-0. Note that an EDID
<[Raiden]> [   114.034] (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     with a bad checksum could indicate a corrupt EDID. A
<[Raiden]> но возможно эти предупреждения не влияют наскорость загрузки
<scratchx[x]> ну у моника покоцаный EDID
<scratchx[x]> и в конфиге ксорга прописано его игнорить
<scratchx[x]> но раньше с такой же опцией грузилось нормально
<scratchx[x]>  Option         "IgnoreEDIDChecksum" "DFP-0"
<zuker> за циферки мне ктонить скажет?)
<scratchx[x]> вот еще /var/log/syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271179/
<zuker> и почему в логе сообщение про ignoring checksum несколько раз?
<pr0mode> всем ку
<scratchx[x]> ладно а почему разрешение в консоле не устанавливается 1280х800
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<[sonuva]> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-iLak01fEOp8/UHVNLpw9oMI/AAAAAAAAKmU/AbWmS6pEdPQ/s713/YPy4c.png
<[Raiden]> с юзом блоба нужна донастройка консоли на юз фреймбуфера
<[Raiden]> первый линк
<deniska> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Юз
<[sonuva]> http://www.explosm.net/db/files/Comics/Kris/parasite.png
<[Raiden]> deniska: use удобно для чатов, т.к. использовать длинновато.
<deniska> Даже на сраном айфоне есть такая штука
<deniska> Как автозамена
<deniska> если уж длинно, забиндь в кде как-нибудь «юз» на «использование»
<[sonuva]> deniska: пишет он другу сообщение: "и тут машина на льду пошла использованиеом"
<[sonuva]> deniska: так?
<deniska> [sonuva]: это его проблемы :3
<[sonuva]> deniska: это твои проблемы:)только тебя коробит юз:)
<[Raiden]> не хочу
<tacirus> [Raiden]:  Привет
<deniska> Ну уж сорри, что меня анноят реплейсменты нативных слов :3
<[Raiden]> хотя и могу. тут есть встроенная эмуляция ввода текста
<tacirus> У меня почему-то скрипт два раза из буфера в файл пишет одно и тоже
<tacirus> Странно это , словно из обоих буферов выводит
<[Raiden]> deniska: replace != замена. Сам такой же )
<[sonuva]> deniska: ну тут не реплейсмент.тут скорее орижинал юзинг:)линукс не на русском написан.маны тоже. вот и юзаем то, что ближе к тому, что использовалось при создании
<deniska> почему это реплейс не замена? :3
<[sonuva]> baronos: тыц?
<[Raiden]> deniska: патамучта нету реплейса в русском как и юза
<deniska> [Raiden]: окэй, я всё андерстуднул :3
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и патамучты тоже, но звучит красиво
<[sonuva]> deniska: андерстуднул - смой за собой и освежителем пшикни
<tacirus> [Raiden]:  Почему редирект >> может удваивать строки?
<tacirus> Кто знает почему тако может происходить?
<[Raiden]> сама эта команда не удваивает
<[Raiden]> другие причины 99.9%
<tacirus> Я вообще в шоке. Я думал , что перенос из буфера в файл дает удвоение. Сейчас сделал файл в который кладу строку и от туда уже читаю ее с помощью sed (только первую) , и переношу в третий файл, и в результате в нем две строки снова
<tacirus> что я не так делаю?
<tacirus> echo -e "$(xclip -selection clipboard -o)" > $HOME/scripts/2/lists/transit_ready_ws_adr.txt;
<tacirus> transit_ws_adr=$(sed -n -e 1p $HOME/scripts/2/lists/transit_ready_ws_adr.txt) # transit file to take just one of adr that come from the clipboard;
<tacirus> echo $transit_ws_adr;
<tacirus> echo $transit_ws_adr >> $HOME/scripts/2/lists/ready_ws_adr.txt;
<tacirus> вот код
<artus> echo $transit_ws_adr; зачем ? echo $transit_ws_adr >> зачем ?
<tacirus> Это я думал что в выводе через буфер дело
<tacirus> и так хотел отсеять
<tacirus> через промежуточный файл
<tacirus> типа костыль
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> вот так тоже две строки пишет    echo -e "$(xclip -selection clipboard -o)" > $HOME/scripts/2/lists/ready_ws_adr.txt;
<[Raiden]> могу сделать замечание несвязанное с твоим вопросом. В баше ; бесполезен при 1 команде на строку.
<tacirus> Я просто  привык ставить
<tacirus> echo -e "$(xclip -selection clipboard -o)" >> $HOME/scripts/2/lists/ready_ws_adr.txt;
<tacirus> вот так двоит
<artus> а че, тупо xclip -o > $HOME/scripts/2/lists/ready_ws_adr.tx не? ))
<tacirus> когда апенидом
<tacirus> ну  так вчера не работало
<tacirus> я сейчас на работе, здесть косячит скрипт
<tacirus> дома вчера все нормально раьботало
<artus> [/tmp]% xclip -o > test
<artus> _________________________
<artus> [/tmp]% cat test
<mva> |rapidsp|: хм... спасибо, конечно, за инфу, но: http://q.zash.se/c252e964.txt
<artus> буфер%
<artus> tacirus, хотя костыли через echo это круто) наверно ты фанат батников )
<tacirus> Просто хочется, чтобы работало.
<tacirus> Не знаю, кто такие или что такое батники.
<[Raiden]> artus: это я предложил, т.к. в буфере небыло превода строки, а надо писать на новую. Правда в моем варианте там было ещё \n
<artus> tacirus, тебе первую строку читать?
<tacirus> Какие идеи по поводу того, почему >> дает удвоение
<artus> tacirus, если только первую - то head -n1 test >> test2
<artus> tacirus, потому что ты фигню кую то городиш через эхо, потому наверно и удвояет
<tacirus> Вчера дома не удвояло
<tacirus> вот прийду домой и проверю как там
<[Raiden]> artus: так ты пишешь 1 строку ) одну != в новую.
<tacirus> Без эха удваивает все равно только оба варианта пишет в одну строку :)
<[Raiden]> да не важно. выведи на экран и поймеш ьчто удваивает не >>
<artus> tacirus, эммм, а че ты пишеш туже вигню в тот же файл?
<tacirus> да
<tacirus> я её уже написал вчера и попробавал на работе
<tacirus> а здесь вот такая ерунда
<artus> xclip -o > $HOME/scripts/2/lists/ready_ws_adr.txt ; head -n1 $HOME/scripts/2/lists/ready_ws_adr.txt >> $HOME/scripts/2/lists/ready_ws_adr.txt  вот как бы вся твоя конструкция
<artus> tacirus, да дело в том что ты читаеш в фйле строку, и добавляеш ее в тот же файл, потому и двоит) запустиш еще раз - будет троить ... и так далее
<tacirus> artus: в итоговом файле будут накапливаться строки с данными
<tacirus> то есть это мне так нужно
<artus> tacirus, ну так может для начала их в разные то писать? )))
<artus> по ходу ты не понял чего я тебе говорю)
<artus> а не, там транзит и реади, нет чтоб для тестов поменьше букв писать)
<tacirus> насчет , что читаю два раза - это не так
<artus> xclip -o > $HOME/scripts/2/lists/1.txt ; head -n1 $HOME/scripts/2/lists/1.txt >> $HOME/scripts/2/lists/2.txt   вобщем воть так типа , ща затестю
<tacirus> artus:  почему ты считаешь что я читаю из файла и еще раз в него же пишу?
<tacirus> я читаю из буфера и пишу в файл
<artus> tacirus, потому что у тебя transit_ready и ready нифига в глаза не бросаються в таком количестве буковок ))
<tacirus> artus: фиг с ним с тТранзитом
<tacirus> У меня даже так удваивает:  echo -e "$(xclip -selection clipboard -o)" >> $HOME/scripts/2/lists/ready_ws_adr.txt;
<tacirus> Я в шоке уже час сижу над этим
<[Raiden]> может ты пишешь то что там уже есть? )
<tacirus> Я удалил все вручную предварительно
<[Raiden]> xclip -selection clipboard -o  1 раз выводит?
<tacirus> Дома вчера выводил 1 раз , а сегодня на работе 2 раза
<[Raiden]> ну значит дело в командеили в содержимом буфера, а не в >>
<[Raiden]> попробуй xsel
<artus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1271313/ у меня все работает )) всей конструкции  xclip -o > test ; head -n1 test >> test2 , а твои эхо это извращенная фигня
<artus> ))
<artus> tacirus,
<tacirus> artus: А твой пример будет работать, когда нужно будет не одну строку написать а одну за другой и так до 100 шт в один файл?
<[Raiden]> артус как всегда скор на расправу. Он пишет что у него двоит и на экран
<tacirus> или мне нужно будет каждый раз строку указывать7
<[Raiden]> юез эхо
<tacirus> Эхо нормальное дело :) чем оно плохо-то?
<artus> ну хед позволяет например с первой и количество строк вывести, или т
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> потому что это изврат упоротый, юзай пайпы, греп, сед, и сразу лей в файл, а не ехай
<tacirus> artus:  Мне из буфера нужно вывести строку в файл и так в один файл до ста раз но строки будут разные. Дома у меня вводимые строки не удваивались , а здесь на работе удваиваются с тем же кодом
<[Raiden]> всё, из этого штопора его уже не вывести
<tacirus> Меня или его?
<[Raiden]> его )
<artus> tacirus, да хоть 100500 строк с выборкой 3, 6 и 45я строка
<artus> хотя прет тя извращатцо - удачи)
<tacirus> artus:  предложи как не используя буфера взять строку из адресной строки браузера и записать это в файл?
<[Raiden]> tacirus: в каком дистре проблема?
<artus> причем тут буфер у ехо?
<artus> хотя мона ваще без файла, напрямую отавать
<tacirus> как через терминал узнать номер дистра?
<artus> xclip -o | head -n1 test >>! test
<artus> tacirus, прикинь как сократилась команда? )))
<tacirus> Я ток месяц или полтора башем занимаюсь и линуксом
<[Raiden]> artus: твоя команда и рпавда короткая, только не по теме.
<artus> не, без файла не работает чето )) так что предыдущий вариант)
<tacirus> Он оптимизирует костыль - и наверное удачно
<[Raiden]> tacirus: попробуй вывести xsel -b , тоже двоится?
<artus> tacirus, я например за несколько лет эхо отродясь не пользовал, хотя может я чего не знаю)
<[Raiden]> artus: не только не знаешь, но и не хочешь узнавать. Тебе уже сказали зачем было включено эхо.
<[Raiden]> и кстати в оригинальной задаче небыло ничего про то что надо писат ь1 строку из клипборда )
<[Raiden]> было - на новую
<tacirus> Ubuntu 11.10 здесь
<tacirus> А так там и должна быть одна строка, разве в буфере бывает две7
<artus> tacirus, head -nчисло  сколько строк выводить , + если почитаеш про хед - вроде как можно чето чето пропускать, и тд и тп , хош с конца читай, хош с середины
<[Raiden]> tacirus: коенчно
<[Raiden]> tacirus: crjkmrj eujlyj
<[Raiden]> сколько угодно
<tacirus> [Raiden]:  я имею в виду копируется одна, то как может быть две7
<[Raiden]> tacirus: Ну я не знал что надо копировать всег оодну )  Тогда опять же head не в кассу. Смысл из 1 строки вырезать 1 строку ) - это я артусу.
<artus> tacirus, вот вчера я общался с одним пареньком , который уперся в системе в ограничение в 2 гига по памяти, но все упорно расказывал что надо разогнать проц и тогда у него все будет летать, чем то ты мне его напомнил ))
<tacirus> как выйти из рута в терминале7
<artus> exit
<baronos> exit
<tacirus> Все у пошел домой здесь закрывают
<tacirus> приду попробую как там будет
<[Raiden]> head можно использовать что бы лечить раздвоение. Это как раз и будет костыль
<baronos> раздвоение лечится в психушке :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> [19:09:26] [[Raiden]]xclip -selection clipboard -o  1 раз выводит?
<[Raiden]> [19:09:51] [tacirus]Дома вчера выводил 1 раз , а сегодня на работе 2 раза
<[Raiden]> artus: надо иногда слышать кого-то кроме себя :) эхо тут непричем.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35042 - пожертвование мне не очень нравится слово.
<zuker> [Raiden]: ты будешь жертвовать на выпил гнома м других недостойных ДЕ в пользу кед? :)
<zuker> *и других
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> нет я буду жертвовать на развитие gnome os, что бы они уже выделились во что-то отдельное.
<[Raiden]> )
<zuker> [Raiden]: куды на гном ос, мсье знает толк :)
<zuker> *кеды
<[Raiden]> Ну ты не так понял )
<[Raiden]> или пошутил
<zuker> да пошутил же)
<openvoid> кто нибудь слышал - firefox os из альфы выбираться собирается?
<[sonuva]> openvoid: ага.сразу в могиллу
<[Raiden]> мобилки на их ос уже анонсировали, а вот про дескопные потуги я даже забыл )
<[sonuva]> спать надо, наверное.... но чет после кофа не слишком тянет
<[Raiden]> у андройда % рынка высокий, выше 50%, остатки делять эпл, мс и другие. И этот рынок других тоже в общем-то деньги.
<[Raiden]> так что может и есть смысл.
<[Raiden]> а на десктопе это если только задел на будущее, когда всё будет онлайн из браузера
<deniska> хм
<deniska> файрфокс ос хотели для лоуенд мобилок делать
<deniska> Аля чтоб на шиссот мгц не тормозило
<artus> вот только засада, оно там даже небось и не запуститцо)
<deniska> Только вот из-за путей, которыми работает копроэкономика, и в лоуенд, и в хайенд железках начинка будет стоять примерно одинаковая
<deniska> artus: на самом деле у фф ос сис.требования сильно ниже, чем у андроида
<deniska> Сейчас туда впилят айрнманки и андроид вообще соснёт :3
<deniska> Только вот у андроида есть девелоперс
<artus> ага, тоже самой про винмобайл говорили))
<artus> будуть глотать пыль :D
<[Raiden]> железо на месте не стоит последний чип мтк который используется в китайских телефонах и репликах  в атуту больше 4к набирает. Кто знает тот поймет )
<deniska> винмобайл к тому времени когда андроид ещё не был 1.0 уже был зомбью
<[Raiden]> antutu*
<artus> deniska, Основана на
<artus> Android, Gecko
<[Raiden]> а телефон тмс за 4к легко тянет андройд. на ютубе можно увидеть плавность ифейса.
<deniska> они для упрощения тестирования запускают фф ос как шелл на ведроиде (:
<[Raiden]> МТС
<artus> агай, прям вот как то кастомная сборка с новыми глюками будет)
<deniska> но вообще оно для самостоятельного применения, не связанного с андроидом
<artus> deniska, ну покачто на всех видео оно тупит безбожно)
<deniska> ну оно на таких аппаратах запущено, что ведроид там тупил бы ещё пуще
<deniska> 256 мб рамы, 600 мгц цропессоры :3
<deniska> На винфоны с подобными спеками енгрибёрдц не захотели делать
<deniska> слабые типа, лол
<artus> deniska, Разработчики Mozilla опубликовали видеодемонстрацию с обзором находящейся в разработке модели смартфона ZTE, укомплектованного открытой платформой Firefox OS, тобиш они зарание прям демонструют тормознутость и
<artus> разрабатывают тормозной смарт? маразм какой то ты тут говориш)  256 мб рамы, 600 мгц цропессоры  ниочем, 512 и гиговые процы сейчас копейки стоят
<deniska> про это я написал выше
<deniska> Ну в общем если будет конкуренция ведроиду со стороны свободной платформы — это ж хорошо
<artus> угу, ато чето несвободные платформы сливаютцо, с нимим и конкурировать не интересно :D
<deniska> там другие методы конкуренции
<deniska> вендорлокин и прочая гадость
<deniska> в это болото лучше не соваться :3
<[Raiden]> народ даже играет на этих поделках http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjr_rhFOcXI
<[Raiden]> )
<tacirus> Вот я и дома.
<tacirus> Потрясающе.
<tacirus> все я спать
<tacirus> все приятных
<tagezi> всем привет )
<yozhik> ночи
<teddyp1cker> привет всем
<teddyp1cker> можно оффтопный вопрос?
<artus> ну ток если он риторический)
<teddyp1cker> он почти риторический
<artus> кто виноват и что делать? ))
<teddyp1cker> ну есть у меня файлик со строчками типа x1 y1 x2 y2
<teddyp1cker> как мне из этой поседовательности строчек svg сделать
<teddyp1cker> иогу взять питон и написать
<teddyp1cker> но может быстрее спосбо есть
<artus> ну можно быстро написать :D
<teddyp1cker> типа какого нибудь imagemagik
<yozhik> teddyp1cker, йогу?
<teddyp1cker> yozhik: чё?)
<yozhik> "(10:13:09 PM) teddyp1cker: иогу взять питон и написать"
<yozhik> в позе лотоса питон особенно эффективен
<teddyp1cker> да я просто тут одновреммено в 3 окошках пишу
<teddyp1cker> вот и получается
<yozhik> teddyp1cker, я бы на С написал
<teddyp1cker> хотя на питоне после яве это как йога
<tagezi> угу, точно как йога... полезнее и быстрее )
<artus> tagezi, http://image.online-convert.com/convert-to-svg
<artus> ой, teddyp1cker
<yozhik> не будите гугель! (
<artus> teddyp1cker, а вообще, у тя оно типа xpm ? тогда вроде как convert должно уметь
<teddyp1cker> artus: не понял про какой xpm тут речь. на входе - простой текстовый файл с точками - на выходе - svg картинка
<Onkeltem> Народ, такой вопрос. Всегда так сказать интересовало. Когда открываешь Проприетарные драйверы, там обычно их две штуки: штука, и штука (плановые обновления). Какой сакральным смысл во всём этом спрятан?
<Onkeltem>  Спрашиваю потому, что пробовал ставить однажды эти "плановые обновления" и ничего не поставилось, а всё наоборот сломалось
<artus> Onkeltem, это в каких таких проприетарных дровах плановые обновления? )
<teddyp1cker> если у тебя нвидиа положи на это и ставь бинарник с сайта
<teddyp1cker> artus: там есть что-то подобное
<Onkeltem> artus: я это вижу на всех компах - что с ATI, что с nVidia
<artus> это типа корявые проприетарные на ланчпаде? нафиг ненадо ))
<Onkeltem> И еще сейчас запсутил на ATI sgfxi, он всё скачал, скомпилировал, а при установке FGLRX отказался ставиться, сказав что уже что-то стоит. Хотя стоит только то, что мне Убунта рекомендовала
<Onkeltem> ******* ati
<artus> Onkeltem, вот сначала сновиш все что те убунта сказала , а потом sgfxi
<Onkeltem> artus: так и сделал
<Onkeltem> ой
<artus> просто с невидией оно само все сносит )
<Onkeltem> нет, не сделал
<Onkeltem> не так прочитал
<Onkeltem> artus: ok
<Onkeltem> ГЫГЫГ
<Onkeltem> Вот, специально, ради эскперимента поставил "планоые обновления", оно долго что-о делало, а в конце сообщило? Извините, установка этого драйвера не удалась
<artus> ну вот если б небыло у тя кусков из реп, не сломало бы ничего
<baronos> sgfxi супер
<Onkeltem> Каждый раз при запуске гнома я получаю сообщение с заголовком "Разблокирование связки клчей для входа в систему" и предложением ввести пароль. В чем дело?
<yozhik> Onkeltem, не нравится, удали
<tagezi> yozhik: а хром как будет авторизироваться после этого? )
<yozhik> tagezi, а зачем хром нужен?
<tagezi> yozhik: тебе не понять пока )
<[Raiden]> 1 удалить sgfxi , 2.  удалить драйвер. 3. ...
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> и телемаркет (с)
<[Raiden]> обновите последний линк кому не лень http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<Onkeltem> yozhik: мне не нравися, что сообщение после логина появляетя по середине экрана
<Onkeltem> yozhik: стоит вход автоматический
<yozhik> Onkeltem, я его удалил, как не помню (
<Onkeltem> шаловливые ручки
<Onkeltem> если что-то стоит, то скорее всего - для дела
<baronos> Onkeltem: ну что убрал про ключи?))
<Onkeltem> baronos: не-а. Я не понял пока как это сделать. Точнее  я так понял этого делать не нужно>> tagezi: yozhik: а хром как будет авторизироваться после этого? )
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35054
<Onkeltem> Гы, снёс все fglrx и запустился на "radeon"
<baronos> Onkeltem: seahorse запусти вроде так зовется,ну этоэтот который ключи держит. ну и поставь пустой пароль ;)
<Onkeltem> gnome shell заработал плаааавненько!
<Onkeltem> baronos: дада, что-то такое припоминаю
<baronos> Onkeltem: пароли и ключи вроде называется в активитиес
<[Raiden]> когда у меня был радеон, просто сноса фглрх было недостаточно. Для отката надо было ещё месу переставлять.
<[Raiden]> давн оправда было
<[Raiden]> сча может по другому
<baronos> там поазать расширеные, ну и убрать пароли, точнее пустой оставить
<artus> _d4vid, чето крыс на 929 это какой то неправельный крыс ))) со старта 126 метров же ))
<_d4vid> 4.8
<artus> _d4vid, ну да , 4.8
<_d4vid> какие они там сборки тестили я незнаю)
<Onkeltem> baronos: хм, там нет такого
<artus> в стоке не больше 150-160 кушает, с парой запущеных терминалов и панельками свистелками
<baronos> Onkeltem: установи еслил нет ))
<artus> _d4vid, вобщем вруть его тесты) как минимум раза в 3
<Onkeltem> baronos: не, seahorse есть, там нигде в интерфейсе пароль общий какой-нить не ставится
<baronos> Onkeltem: там в настройках, типа вид показать и все такое
<baronos> Onkeltem: там дизаин немного изменился, и надо показать типа дерева
<Onkeltem> baronos: вот в дереве сайты перечислены и всё. У каждого сайта есть свой пароль (если есть)
<baronos> и слева как бы столбец будет и там пароль
<baronos> дай скрин
<Onkeltem> baronos: http://onlinedisk.ru/view/959463
<yozhik> Onkeltem, ПКМ на login и изменить пароль
<baronos> Onkeltem: на папке пароли корневой в контекстном меню должно быть изменить пароль. но погляди в мею вид, панель должна включатся слева дополнительная
<Onkeltem> baronos: вроде сделал!
<Onkeltem> baronos: плин, как же можно так прятать?!
<yozhik> Onkeltem, так система не для пацанов )
<Onkeltem> [lo
<yozhik> это как в играх квесты проходить
<Onkeltem> yozhik: я замитил :)
<Onkeltem> Короче, кажись я сделал большую глупость
<Onkeltem> Зачем-то добавил ppa:ricotz/testing таки. И уже в процессе установки понял что не хочу
<Onkeltem> !ppa-purge
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ppa-purge'
<artus> Onkeltem, там 2 вайла прибить, нафига тебе пурге? ))
<artus> *ф
<zuker> не барское это дело, руками подтирать за удаленными пакетами
<Onkeltem> zuker меня понимает
<yozhik> умный в гору не пойдет... )
<artus> zuker, какие удаленные пакеты? что подтирать?
<artus> rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*ricotz*
<artus> и всех делов
<zuker> а
<artus> бее )
<Onkeltem> artus: а как потом даунгрейд сдеалть?
<zuker> ну всеравно, люди старались тулзу делали)
<zuker> надо пользоваться)
<Onkeltem> artus: я уже э.... успел upgrade пустить
<artus> Onkeltem, апдейт, дист-апгрейд, и фсееее
<Onkeltem> artus: че правда?!
<artus> угу)
<Onkeltem> вот ведь...
<Onkeltem> ну вообще на dist-upgrade и по названию даже похоже
<artus> чтоб рулить убунтой достаточно знать полтора десятка команд, всеее
<Onkeltem> baronos: какой gnome-shell сейчас считается самый так сать модный и адекватный?
<artus> причем половина из них рулит остальными свистелками\хотелками
<artus> Onkeltem, покаместь никакой ) ждем 3.8
<Onkeltem> В этом конечно прелесть
<Onkeltem> artus: стоковая 3.4.1 - нормально? Или всё же лучше ppa добавить какой-нить?
<artus> Onkeltem, эта нормально была , выше вроде как уже нафиг
<baronos> Onkeltem: 3.4.2 на дебиан виззи ;)
<yozhik> Onkeltem, у райдена спроси
<baronos> Onkeltem: ну и надо переждать 3.6 вообщем 3.8 должна быть поадекватней)
<Onkeltem> yozhik: [Raiden] вроде как по KDE больше
<yozhik> Onkeltem, а ты спроси ;)
<Onkeltem> yozhik: зачем серьезного человека по пустякам отвлекать?!
<Onkeltem> :D
<zuker> а прошью-ка я в свой роутер DebWrt
<yozhik> работает - не трожь
<zuker> дык не работат
<zuker> usahre падает
<zuker> *ushare
<yozhik> паяльник есть?
<zuker> нету
<yozhik> хотя сейчас утюгом или феном паяют (
<[Raiden]> )
<zuker> будет мой первый дебиан)
<[Raiden]> а что там, гном уже доростает до 3.8?
<[Raiden]> На гном орг посередке синий человечек. Где-то я такой значек видел
<Onkeltem> artus:  Короче я всё сломал и dist-upgrade не помогает
<Onkeltem> artus: оно как притянуло те левые пакеты, так и зависло на них
<Onkeltem> unmet dependencies всякие
<baronos> Onkeltem: ставь дебиан виззи и будет тебе нормальный гном3.4 пересидишь гном3.6, авось гном3.8 будет вкуснее ;) ну или элементари луна :D
<[Raiden]> 3.4 чем-то лучше 3.6?
<baronos> угу он более быстр, и трей в 3.4 удобней чем они сделали панель в 3.6
<[Raiden]> а... про трей помню.
<baronos> че то они перемудрили
<[Raiden]> может корица спасет вас )
<_d4vid> а меня устраивает панель в 36
<_d4vid> она вед скрывается..
<baronos> ой ппц это жесть
<[Raiden]> Я в своё время любил плейер тотем. Исключительно потому что его страшный ифейс можно скрыть по h кажется.
<[Raiden]> )
<baronos> трей 3.6 это оплот извращенства для использования ПО с контекстным меню не расщитаным для гном
<Onkeltem>  /j #ubuntu
<Onkeltem> :)))
<Onkeltem> Это я от отчаяния!
<baronos> ч*
<Onkeltem> От вас - никакой пользвы :)))))
<_d4vid> лол
<baronos> Onkeltem: снеси весь гном, залезь в консоль удали репы 3.6 и переустанови гном-десктоп например
<Onkeltem> baronos: мне например из рикозовской репы приехало всякого, к гному может и отношения не имеющего тащемта
<baronos> или поставь нетинстал убунту безгуя чисто база, удали все репы убунту, добавь репы виззи, добавь gpg ключик, апдейт и инстал гном-десктоп-енвиронмент
<baronos> :D
<yozhik> Onkeltem, пользуй юнити и не мучайся
<baronos> Onkeltem: из рикотз обнволись зависимости нужные для гном3.6 типа клуттера и всякого такого)
<Onkeltem> Всё
<Onkeltem> Я нашел новое (старое) решение.
<Onkeltem> Не надо было слушать artus'а
<[Raiden]> а расширений нету меняющих терй?
<[Raiden]> трей
<Onkeltem> artus: и на старуху бывает проруха, да? :)
<Onkeltem> [Raiden]: ты на гноме щтоле? o_O
<saran> приветы
<[Raiden]> неа. Просто интересуюсь что бы знать )
<baronos> вроде нет еще
<_d4vid> раширения под 3.6 ешо не пашут
<_d4vid> только под 3.4
<[Raiden]> на большие иконки нажимать легче палцьем. Поэтому трей уже врятли там уменьшится.
<[Raiden]> как мне думается
<baronos> https://extensions.gnome.org/review/  вот все что в разработке и в процессе обновления
<saran> всем приветы
<baronos> привет привет
<saran> люди добрые проводной интернет от билайн пользуете
<[Raiden]> нет ,но слышали
<saran> никто l2tp сее безобразие не настраивал
<[Raiden]> у них вроде на форуме было где-то
<[Raiden]> когда они ещё были корбиной. Наверное и сча есть
<baronos> шенму знает, но его нет вроде щас
<saran> было вот DNS бьюсь третий день, никак не поборю
<_d4vid> саран а что гугол молчит?
<saran> гугол выдал третий десяток страниц их и переношу в конфиги, да вот пользую 12.04 смотрю eth1 получил адрес вроде соеденился а выйти никак не могу не пингуется хосты в интернете, может какой секрет? думал народ подскажет
<[Raiden]> а п оип пингуются?
<[Raiden]> по ип
<[Raiden]> ping 87.250.251.3
<[Raiden]> пашет?
<saran> так в том то и соль что ip dns не пингуется в чем дело?
<[Raiden]> в роутинге может, особенно если у  тебя две eth
<saran> может, уменя их 3 eth
<[Raiden]> тогда наверное надо что-то менять
<[Raiden]> шлюз по умолчанию например
<[Raiden]> ядро должно знать в какую из 3 сетей слать пакеты
<[Raiden]> вообще я не в курсе.
<saran> ха а это мысль поотключать и создать соеединение а потом мелкими шагами освоить
<saran> спасибо за мысль
<artus> Onkeltem, ты о чем? то что у тя висяь недоустановленые концы? бык надо было подчистить
<artus> Onkeltem, нужно до конца буквы читать, а на по диагонали
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-11
<andrex> hi all
<hardest> Подскажите плз apt-get какой использует порт ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 80?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> он же по http тянет
<hardest> да как то не понятно через какой порт тянет
<andrex> lsof tcpdump netstat смотри
<andrex> вродь ничего не забыл...
<andrex> wireshark
<oxothuk> утра, камрады
<oxothuk> подскажите как настроить  чтобы ftp сервер vsftpd поддерживал одновременно 100 потоков
<oxothuk> ?
<spectrum> Подскажите, есть сервер, надо что бы раз в 5 минут писался лог об использовании оперативной памяти, как реализовать такое дело?
<tagezi> spectrum: крон, не?
<spectrum> tagezi: а можно подробнее?
<spectrum> откуда можно взять данные об использовании RAM? top >> logtop как-то так?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> spectrum: http://www.opennet.ru/base/sys/procps_info.txt.html
<spectrum> спасибо, именно то, что нужно) cron + free
<tarokinoe> посоны, если кто помнит, вчера я спрашивал почему не работают кнопки в "пользователи и группы" (приложение users-admin). Сеня я обнаружил, что не работают они, если сидеть удаленно (я сижу через nx-client). Если запустить локально, то все работает. Наверное из-за appar
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tarokinoe: дык сразу бы сказал что удаленно сидишь.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это нововведение с правами policykit в 10.04 началось
<tarokinoe> да, надо было, чет даже не продполагал что из-за этого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tarokinoe: если найдешь как исправить, напиши на форуме
<tarokinoe> хорошо
<bugod> как удалить директорию ~/Desktop - чтобы она больше не создавалась. Файл ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs не существует. DE нет, наутилуса нет.
<tacirus> Привет
<zuker> привет все, докладаю - debwrt на asus rt-n16 не становится
<zuker> если кому интересно)
<tacirus> У меня другая проблема.
<artus> кстати, из ua-ix кто есть? траблы с прохождением трафика в сторону зарубежа проявляются ? типа гугл не отвечает и тд, и тп
<SergeyIT> то газ перекрывают, то трафик...
<tacirus> Газ перекроют хуже чем трафик
<tacirus> artus: Кстати, помнишь вчера про удвоение говорили? Так вот сегодня даже утроение было :)
<tacirus> Я вижу через прогу что в буферах разная информация. следовательно удвоение происходит при редиректе
<artus> tacirus, просто ты фигней маешся, забуть про написание батников, и прекращай через эхо извращатцо)
<artus> tacirus, я тебе вчера дал тупо рабочий пример, в пол строки, в котором только путь меняй и все
<tacirus> Да, блин я хочу понять почему удвоение происходит. Не должно быть такого
<artus> я думал те надо рабочий скрипт ))
<SergeyIT> tacirus, кончай комп пивом поливать... а то и учетверение получишь
<tacirus> а ладно пора работать
<tacirus> у меня уже 4 строки
<artus> tacirus, а ты это, запили в батник и запускай из под вайна , тоже годный изврат :D
<tacirus> Это будет круто!
<spectrum> Господа, есть ли возможность в баше, писать в файл на удаленном фтп? ну в стиле hto -b >>  user:user ftp:// ... ?
<spectrum> top -b*
<artus> spectrum, юзай ssh
<spectrum> free> ssh user@host "cat > mylog" это реально сделать?? или бред?
<artus> ну тип того, зависит от того что тебе конкретно надо сделать
<spectrum> у меня в кроне есть задача, каждые 5 минут выводить в файл date и free
<artus> spectrum, на удаленном хосте?
<spectrum> да
<spectrum> и мне надо что бы лог хранился на другом хосте
<spectrum> можно поставить задачу на tar потом отправка по ssh затем удаление лога в тексте... но \это как-то криво
<artus> а если тупо scp log host ?
<spectrum> а потом удалять лог ?
<artus> по крону можно его прибивать, раз в сутки например
<artus> ну можно и сразу после отправки
<spectrum> автоматом фалй создаться или еще touch прописать придется?
<spectrum> при выводе >>
<artus> при наличии авторизации по ключам вобще сказка, создай файл
<spectrum> так...а как я укажу пароль ssh?
<artus> будет что то типа touch log ; cat zzz > log ; scp log host ; rm log
<artus> авторизация по ключам
<spectrum> хм...а можно как-то удалять содержимое файла до определенной строки ?
<spectrum> смысл просто сделать так, что бы через год файл не весил гиг
<artus> мона, сед , и остальные )
<artus> вобщем тут те ссх нужна то только чтоб сливать лог, а на хосте в скрипт и по крону крутить
<artus> для логов вроде как еще более изящное решение должно быть, вплоть до настроить rsyslogd на сбор логов , но и это вполне компактное и рабочее ))
<spectrum> м... а ведь можно оставить в файле только последние n строк, остальное - удалить
<spectrum> только как
<artus> tail -n 10
<artus> десять последних строк
<artus> выводит из файла , соответственно tail -n 10 log > log2
<spectrum> вот
<spectrum> лучший вариант)
<spectrum> мне он почему-то изначально некрасивым показался, но после курения ssh он мне нравится
<artus> spectrum, ssh webserv "tail -f -n 40 /var/log/syslog" вот так логи смотрю например
<artus> ха, ссх рулит
<tagezi> artus: ты чем пользуешься что бы музыку слушать?
<artus> мммм, музябру запускаю
<artus> ну или гугломузик
<artus> ну накрайняк если в офлайне то moc
<SergeyIT> ушами не пробовал?
<tagezi> artus: пойду помучаю гугл.. а то ты ругаешься ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: нет ))) пытаюсь ритмбокс настроить )
<artus> tagezi, http://muzebra.com/ , aptituse show mocp
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: Бетховен и без ушей обходился вполне
<artus> в качестве демона мне в принципе когдато нормально узался mpd
<tagezi> artus: а как искать в музебре? )))
<artus> ты неповериш
<artus> tagezi, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-10-11_shot.png
<tagezi> artus: найдёшь мне? Бах - Contrapunctus  в исполнении Гленн Гульд
<artus> уже слушаю ))
<artus> http://muzebra.com/l/crxoraq0usg/
<artus> tagezi, те какой по счету контапункт нужен то? ))
<artus> tagezi, http://muzebra.com/search/?q=Contrapunctus
<tagezi> да, упариться можно пока найдёшь то что нужно ))
<chapt> торренты наше все
<tagezi> artus: у меня мало попсы, а когда классику слушаешь, желательно конкретные вещи
<tagezi> chapt: после торенотов музыку разбирать приходиться по месяцу ((
 * tagezi ушёл дальше ритбокс мучать
<chapt> не понял, слил произведение, тут тебе сразу и качество и название, в крайнем случае теги поправил и все
<tagezi> chapt: угу.. я второй день теги правлю, потому челу было в лом подумать что артист и название произведения разные вещи
<chapt> tagezi а поискать проги для автоматизации? или самому написать?
<tagezi> chapt: для того что бы проги для автоматизации помогли, человек который писал теги должен был логически думать, а не через )))
<zuker> блин страница пожертвований ubuntu валится (
<SergeyIT> не выдержала столько пожертвований...
<skai-falkorr> так
<skai-falkorr> уже почти ночь,а я до сих пор не нашел, то качать ночью, чтобы не пропадало время
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: ты чо качаешь?
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: будь внимательней
 * tagezi оглянулся
<skai-falkorr> уууу.холмс прям лопается от натуги:)
<zuker> skai-falkorr: выкачивай новинки distrowatch)
<zuker> в новый день с новым дистром!
<skai-falkorr> нафиг?
<zuker> ну чтоб время не пропадало)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35055
<zuker> а вот нефиг было гнаться за хромом и начинать выпускать по новых три версии каждые полчаса)
<skai-falkorr> zuker: они выпускали версии раньше чаще
<skai-falkorr> zuker: просто теперь меняют номер не #.#.XXXX
<skai-falkorr> а XX
<skai-falkorr> и что?
<zuker> тогда ничего
<zuker> :)
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: наконец дошли руки до 4 серии революции
<[Raiden]> я не смотрел ещё.
<[Raiden]> идея там смешная. 1 из тупейших фант. сериалов за последние года 3
<zuker> есть такое дело
<[Raiden]> но т.к. больше нечего...
<[Raiden]> )
<zuker> ну вот homeland же есть
<skai-falkorr> нуууу хомланд как то сдает
<zuker> star wars: clone wars :)
<[Raiden]> может ту себе чего-нить найдёте, онлайн просмотр http://ourterra.com/_/serials/sci-fi-serials/
<zuker> я думал скриншот кде)
<[Raiden]> а ты уже соскучился? )
<zuker> а то!)
<zuker> рекамендую кстати community
<zuker> он правда закончился
<[Raiden]> ну тогда вот, теперь 8 столов http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1011/h_1349951801_4552255_3ceb1ed2e2.png
<zuker> комедия, но блин уровень выше всех теорий и мам
<zuker> [Raiden]: блин 8!)
<skai-falkorr> zuker: ЕРЕТИК!
<zuker> я про второй забываю
<zuker> сказываетються годы винды)
<zuker> skai-falkorr: они тоже хороши, но сообщество более взрослый что-ли, там много социально сатиры, политических тем
<zuker> правда иногда не понять что они стебут, ибо чисто американская тема
<skai-falkorr> вово.итак танцпол во все щели
<skai-falkorr> а ты еще его по сериалам смотреть хош
<[Raiden]> валлпапер на тему вавилона5 http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1011/h_1349968911_1233707_45e60b49f3.jpeg
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1011/h_1349969011_1548132_895422847f.png
<[Raiden]> это видимо не из сериала, а кто-то рендерил сам. Хотя фиг знает
<UNIm95> народ ядро скомпилированное с инструкциями 486 не может увидеть второе ядро?
<[Raiden]> может
<[Raiden]> оптимизации компилятора одно, поддержка смп  в ядре другое
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  спасибо про смп
<[Raiden]> чую кто-то слишком минимальное ядро собрал )
<[Raiden]> кстати хотелось бы прям под моё железо. Но реальн ов моем конфиге много мусора - т.к. не трогаяю то что не знаю
<zuker> я один раз вдохновился пересобрать ядро, зашел в конфиг, увидел это невероятное кол-во опций и забил))
<UNIm95>  [Raiden]:  не просто понять не могли чего ядро не видело 2-ой процессор
<[Raiden]> zuker: часто для отзывчивости собирают. там буквально 2-3 опции влияют, если ванильное ядро.
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Есть контакт.
 * baronos ихааа
<zuker> уважаемы знатоки, вопрос: может ли ext3 раздел влиять на производительность роутера?
<zuker> иными словами если я его переведу на ext2 повлияет ли уеличение скорости чтения/записи на производительность?
<openvoid> могёт быть
<openvoid> журнал туда сюда писаться не будет
<openvoid> флешь память дольше проживёт
<zuker> там винт
<openvoid> для торрентов чтоле?
<zuker> ага dd-wrt
<zuker> как толкьо монтируешь /opt и ставишь optware
<zuker> все
<zuker> даже по ссх не достучаться
<zuker> пинги пропадают
<baronos> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<openvoid> есть шпнс что при пропадании питания будет пауза на час-два при повторном включении из-за того что ext2 чекаться будет
<zuker> ок)
<openvoid> и вообще - торренты - фи! вы же линуксоид, будьте последовательны выбирая свободы :)
<zuker> я сделал для /opt раздел в гиг, вот его и переведу на ext2
<zuker> а кто тебе сказал что я ворую?)
<zuker> сериальчки по телику показывают
<zuker> не думаю что скачть рип с торрента - воровство
<zuker> и в киноеатры реголярно хожу, на то что сотит того
<zuker> *регулярно
<openvoid> я вас не сужу, я просто указал на некоторую непоследовательность, линукс + трейлеры - нормально, линукс + торренты - фи! :)
<baronos> ну да, на арбайтен в винде качаю отрренты, а дома в лине смоьтрю аля трейлеры
<openvoid> 1080p 1h30m трейлер такой да :)
<baronos> угу, дройд на тв в 1080 показывает :D
<Dmitrix> привет всем! кто вкурсе, видео на проце FX-4170 нормально поддерживается убунтой?
<Dmitrix> где сайт по совместимости железа и линукса?
<UNIm95> Dmitrix: google.[твоя страна]
<openvoid> есть ещё такой "сайт" - качаешь лайв сиди и пробуешь в магазине
<Dmitrix> UNIm95: я ищу людей которые сами ставили, а то мне уже посоветовали атомы, оказывается линейка 2*** не работает
<UNIm95> Dmitrix: и что в них не работает?
<Dmitrix> UNIm95: видео
<Dmitrix> openvoid:
<UNIm95> Dmitrix: вопрос тут к интелу
<Dmitrix> openvoid: это крайний вариант, т.к. днем с работы не могу выходить
<Dmitrix> UNIm95: что за вопрос?
<UNIm95> Dmitrix: дрова у интелов на видео открытые
<Dmitrix> UNIm95: они не работают
<UNIm95> Dmitrix: если что не работает надо по заметкам к релизу почитать и нужные поставить
<openvoid> Dmitrix, тут среди 55 человек трудно найти того, кто точно пробовал. действительно гугл причем английский и внимательно читать.
<Dmitrix> openvoid: да я по разным форумам пишу, надеюсь хоть где нить ответят
<baronos> иди на зов сердца
<Dmitrix> UNIm95: мне быстрее было вернуть новый нетбук и взять другой
<[Raiden]> такому процессору как FX-4170 не нужна поддержка декодинга видео, он любое декодирует софтово и не подавится
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> он вроде вообще без видео
<[Raiden]> но я бы купил и5, наверное.
<Pagliacci> я бы купил уаз
<[Raiden]> я бы предпочел завод уаз, но за мои сбережения не хотят продавать )
<[Raiden]> уаз пикап кстати понравился мне
<[Raiden]> внешне
<[Raiden]> с такой задницей ок смотрится http://ua.autoreview.ru/archive/2008/24/uaz/Links/23632-4_750.jpg
<Pagliacci> [Raiden]: давай поставим все сбережения завтра на сборную Росии против португальцев, тогда возможно при хорошем коэфф. мы выйграем и купим уаз :D
<[Raiden]> ))
<Pagliacci> на первый гол со стороны порту буду ставить первую ставку :D
<Pagliacci> [Raiden]: а вот мне больше нравится не такой вид уаз'а, а старый типа 486 с тентом, там безопасней ездить :D
<[Raiden]> понятно
<Pagliacci> yozhik: в дебрях тумана многочисленных переменных языка Си потерялся, и превратился в ёжика? :)
<yozhik>  и сам С потерял (
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1011/h_1349974618_7547953_c3da0509b0.jpeg
<[Raiden]> напомнили туманом картинку
 * Pagliacci clown
<Onkeltem> Привет
<Onkeltem> Коннекчусь к хосту по ssh из MC, и там и там - Убунта. Так вот при удаленном создании/копировании директорий и файлов MC вообще игнорирует "тамошний" umask. Есть идеи где это настраивается?
<Onkeltem> Такое впечатление, что он копирует, а потом отдельной командой выставляет permissions такие же как и "здесь"
<Onkeltem> umask на удаленном хосте задан через pam_umask
<yozhik> Onkeltem, а из командной строки?
<bosyi> как добавить авто дополнение в терминале после замены apt-get на apt-fast
<Resager> Привет всем. Подскажите пожалуйста, чем можно выдрать из текстового файла ссылки, оформленные так: url(http://v.com/1.png) в виде списка?
<Resager> grep разве справится?
<[Raiden]> Resager: ссылки именно таког овида?
<Resager> [Raiden]: да, это css
<Resager> я уже добился того, что выдерается полнлостью со скобками
<Resager> вот так: background: url(http://i.ru/t.png) left no-repeat; или так background-image: url(http://v.ru/i.png) ;
<Resager> команда такая: cat 'style_1.txt' | grep http:// | grep ')'
<Resager> Видмо он полностью строку получает... хотя документ вроде бы сплошником идет, без переносов
<Resager> вру. в файле идут такие строки: #head_music #head_play_btn {background: url(http://i.ru/6.png) center no-repeat !important}
<[Raiden]> я не знаю как положен опарсить цсс и как правильно, но могу вот так:
<[Raiden]> echo "#head_music #head_play_btn {background: url(http://i.ru/6.png) center no-repeat !important}" |sed -E 's/.*url\((.*)\).*/\1/'
<[Raiden]> вместо эхо cat 'style_1.txt' подставь, кстати кавычки тут не нужны.
<Resager> [Raiden]: у меня строку не возвращает та команда
<Resager> с эхом
<Resager> просто ничего не выдает
<Onkeltem> yozhik: из командной строки всё ок. В общем, это сам MC делает. Явно бага.
<Onkeltem> yozhik: он короче берет umask с текущей системы и вне зависимости от того какая сейчас vfs - фигачит chmod
<[Raiden]> Resager: http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1011/h_1349981439_5620786_77325b9e74.png
<[Raiden]> если не выдаёт, тогда не ко мне, может ещё кто отзовется.
<Resager> [Raiden]: все, выдает, копипаст коряв. Благодарю!
<[Raiden]> ок
<Resager> при замене эха на cat не сработало, для многострок в файле. Но идеально так: cat 'style_1.txt' | grep http:// | grep ')' | sed -E 's/.*url\((.*)\).*/\1/'
<[Raiden]> ну и ок )
<yozhik> Onkeltem, я так и думал
<yozhik> Onkeltem, у какого-то двухпанельника видел, что при копировании можно чекнуть копирование с атрибутами
<teddyp1cker> вопрос-минутка - как команда зовется которая все что то выводишь в файл лог пишет
<teddyp1cker> ?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тут?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: сча да
<[Raiden]> теперь т.е.
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: чем удобно теги редактировать?
<[Raiden]> в жабере чел нашел решение с треем
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1012/h_1349988902_5996816_3b7474034f.png
<tagezi> в мп3\
<[Raiden]> для гнома
<[Raiden]> tagezi: я прям в плейере  редактирую. Ещё знаю Easytag и kid3
<[Raiden]> * в клементине
<tagezi> эээ... езитаг чото не особо удобно.. а в плеере я уже 3 день редактирую
<[Raiden]> больше я не знаю. Мне хвало
<tagezi> мне просто сбросили коллекцию редкой музыки, но теги там.. ну, даже не по идеотски раставленны, там вообще, впринципе не понятно по какому принципу раставляли ))
<[Raiden]> 1 из вариантов - стирай нахрен и иди качай с тегами.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: метал слушаешь?
<tagezi> [Raiden]:  и его слушаю тоже, но в данном случае классика, восновном гитара и пианино
<[Raiden]> мне вот этот трек понравился ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHiJdRQjDSE
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да ) прикольный ))) хотя скорпы зажигать особо не умеют )
<[Raiden]> я весь этот концерт нашел на рутрекере,но пока руки не дошли глянуть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я концерты не очень люболю, на них звук хуже обычно
<tagezi> хотя тут, впринципе, сведён кажеться
<[Raiden]> я в общем тоже, но некоторые смотрю.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxujAPhxlo0
<tagezi> с 40 секунды ))) приятный клип )
<[Raiden]> жуть какая )
<tagezi> музыка красивая.. хотя слова тоже жуть
<zuker> о тут меня один товарищ спрашивает
<tagezi> zuker: скажи что все спят
<zuker> если ли такая тулза или плеер который разложит музыку по папкам в зависимости от тегов
<zuker> ?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и битрейд хромает в клипе )
<tagezi> zuker: практически любой редактор тегов
<artus> zuker, есть) баш+греп+мув+голова )))
<zuker> я сразу предложил)
<zuker> ну тока на пыхтоне скрипт написать
<[Raiden]> в изитаге том же есть
<artus> я просто питона с перлом не знаю))
<[Raiden]> вроде
<zuker> ок, пасиб
<artus> мне баша за глаза ))
<artus> zuker, а так вобщем пофиг чем выдирать теги и сортировать
<artus> тут один минус может быть, теги кривые )
<tagezi> ага )))
<zuker> да, ну это ж не наши проблемы, правда?)
<artus> ну тип того
<artus> zuker, кстати, Easytag умеет вроде как
<zuker> правда есть же под ведроид всякие sound hound или shazam, которые умеют "узнавать" музыку
<tagezi> эзитаг умеет по папкам раскидавать и таги по названиям выделять, там даже типа функций можно делать.. а при необходимости даже из фридб теги забирать
<[Raiden]> у меня плейер умеет искать теги в инете, бывает ошибается, но чаще нет
<_d4vid> кому охото глаза полечить? ставит редшифт с реп и редшифт-гуи отсюдова https://github.com/maoserr/redshiftgui/downloads *ставте 32 бит версию она рабочая
<_d4vid> меня на сон тянет после редшифт)))
<_d4vid> глаза кайфуют)
<tagezi> а меня от монитора после 3 ночи тянет спать ))))
<tagezi> хотя глаза не кайфуют )
<_d4vid> ты поставь редшифт и сравни
<_d4vid> ох как приятно смотреть на моник
<_d4vid> )
<artus> чего за редшифт такой?
<tagezi> меня от моника по любому будет тошнить )
<zuker> _d4vid: есть еще такая штука http://stereopsis.com/flux/
<_d4vid> артус
<_d4vid> <artus> zuker, есть) баш+греп+мув+голова )))
<_d4vid> артус http://itshaman.ru/it-programmy-dlya-linux/424/redshift-programma-snizhayushchaya-vred-monitora
<artus> _d4vid, ато первое под руку попалось RedShift — компьютерный планетарий для персонального компьютера , я вот и думаю что чето не то ))
<_d4vid> зукер тоже самое как и редшифт
<_d4vid> ))
<artus> агай, типа картинку менять , чтоб оно еще на включенную лампочку реагировало ))
<[Raiden]> я ночью в свойствах дарвера бывает гамму или яркость выкручиваю. Не очень-то удобно
<[Raiden]> надо посмотреть этот редшифт )
<tagezi> а мне днём нужно менять гамму )) у меня на ноч настроеный моник ))
<tagezi> а вот днём проблематично в него пялиться
<[Raiden]> гамму можно крутить и в иксах, сча не скажу как, но точн оможно
<[Raiden]> а значит можно взять крон...
<[Raiden]> у кого блобы могут почитать как рулить блобом. И делаешь смену по крону
<artus> tagezi, ты это на недельку выкрути настройки на монике так чтоб ваааще психоделически было и глаза выпадали, потом все что попроже будет манной небесной казатцо))
<_d4vid> лол
<tagezi> artus: добрый ты )
<[Raiden]> xgamma -gamma 0.8
<[Raiden]> можно отдельно 3 каналами порулить
<tagezi> можете меня поздравить ) я, помоему, всего Гленна Гульда в кучку собрал ))
<[Raiden]> Хм, что-то всё слишком в красный ушло от редшифта
<tagezi> [Raiden]:  а он с какой либой работает?
<[Raiden]> гтк
<[Raiden]> randr
<artus> ни укого там в заначке aerofs не осталось?
<artus> ато чето как то я совсем забыл пас от своего акка (((
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, может потому и даёт не правильно цвета.. у кути свои либы для работы с нрафикой
<tagezi> г*
<[Raiden]> а вообще может оно и ок. Сначала краснотень напрягает, а потом ок
<[Raiden]> нет, не думаю )
<[Raiden]> думаю так и должно быть более теплый свет  , ди а в названии ред
<tagezi> дай скрин )
<[Raiden]> да и в ... *
<artus> о , там есть ресетилка паса, круть
<[Raiden]> на шоте не меняется гамма.
<[Raiden]> сам поставь да посмотри. Я ппа  не добавлял  ,у меня уже оказалась
<[Raiden]> без параметров сегфолт, с параметрами пашет
<_d4vid> [Raiden], Для наиболее комфортной работы рекомендуется использовать менее агрессивные настройки:   днем - 5500K;    ночью - 4500K.
<_d4vid> v redshift gui
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрим гуй )
<tagezi> не вижу кайфа в нём
<tagezi> у меня много зелёного и голубого, монитор становиться вырвиглаз )
<[Raiden]> удобней подстроить под свои глаза чем так
<[Raiden]> что бы было потемней и потеплей ночью
<tagezi> это как раз то что артус предлогал )
<[Raiden]> попробуйте xgamma -ggamma 0.8 -bgamma 0.8 -rgamma 0.9 , для отмены  xgamma -gamma 1
<[Raiden]> не понравится - покрутите циферки
<[Raiden]> можно сотые задавать типа xgamma -ggamma 0.8 -bgamma 0.75 -rgamma 0.9
<[Raiden]> встроенный в иксы редшифт )
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> http://lenta.ru/news/2012/10/11/sim/
<tagezi> прикольно.. матрица существует ))
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-12
<andrex> ку
<Resager> Всем привет. Подскажите пожалуйста, как выполнить графическую программу, из консоли (я подключился через ssh к машине на убунте, нужно запустить прогу с окнами (через вайн))
<vladgobelen> Resager: хм..
<Resager> vladgobelen: как-то вроде через иксы с указанием монитора, но вот не помню как(
<vladgobelen> Resager: я не в курсе как в юнити, но в кде, к примеру, через kdesu. Альт+ф2 и набираешь - kdeus программа
<vladgobelen> поищи аналог для юнити
<vladgobelen> может гткsu или подобное
<boris_t> Resager, google:// ssh X11
<Resager> vladgobelen: так не подойдет, иксы нужны
<vladgobelen> Resager: тьфу ты.. не прочитал что через ссх.. флаг -X -Y ищи..
<vladgobelen> Resager: правильно тебе сказали - гугли про ссх
<vladgobelen> да и настроить на стороне сервера придется немного
<Resager> vladgobelen: окей, спасиб, флаги к иксам?
<vladgobelen> к ссх
<Resager> так я уже подключен, как клиент
<Resager> мне не нужно под иксами сервер ссх запускать)
<Resager> хм... или нужно.
<vladgobelen> -X      Enables X11 forwarding.  This can also be specified on a per-host basis in a configuration file.
<vladgobelen> -Y      Enables trusted X11 forwarding.  Trusted X11 forwardings are not subjected to the X11 SECURITY extension controls.
<vladgobelen> Resager: Тебе нужно команду выполнять с нужными параметрами просто
<vladgobelen> ну и настроить сервер
<Resager> vladgobelen: сервер настраивать... помнится была комманда, по которой я восстанавливал юнити из консоли через иксы(которая по котрл + Ф1), а если просто азпускать из консоли юнити, то матерится что нет монитора или графической оболочки
<vladgobelen> там не команда, а конфиг
<vladgobelen> Я настраивал, но давно. Нужно поправить конфиг и запускать
<Resager> ну это настройка SSH
<vladgobelen> именно
<Resager> Кста тут же прочел, что будет графическое отображение программ тоже мне присылаться
<vladgobelen> вот только учти - это очень медленно)
<Resager> посему лучше через консоль запустить, а отображение окна на сервере пусть будет
<vladgobelen> в любом случае будет присылаться, вроде
<vladgobelen> >>> Emerging (4 of 4) games-strategy/ufo2000-9999 from roslin
<vladgobelen> ммм... неужели станет..
<vladgobelen> нуу...
<vladgobelen> Resager: я не знаю в чем проблема, но даже на мегабитном канале жуткие лаги при таком способе
<vladgobelen> Resager: вру.. на гигабитном
<Resager> и я о том же. тогда проще заюзать тот же teamviewer) но вся фишка в консоли, чтобы только в ней работать
<Resager> О_о
<Resager> Вот что-то типа того X11 -X display 0
<Resager> или в начале как раз имя проги..
<Resager> попробовал xstart programm
<Resager> пишет X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<Resager> :(
<Resager> обед начался -_-
<Legun> у кого обед, а у кого только начало рабочего дня
<brestows> а кто еще и не проснулся :)
<Legun> Большая и необъятная наша страна :)
<saran> всем приветы
<Resager> Как запустить программу, через X-Server в консоли (в консоли, где как бы "не запущен" X-Server или к нему доступа нет). Это консоль, например если в убунте на Ф1-Ф4, то там не запустишь на Х-Сервере софтину, но как-то это делают, указываю определенный DISPLAY
<Resager> как то: export DISPLAY=<i.p. address of XP machine>:0
<Resager> Но как потом запустить софтину, чтобы она на этом Х-сервере была запущена, или на этом дисплее
<|rapidsp|> <i.p. address of XP machine> ????
<|rapidsp|> на винде х-сервер запущен?
<spectrum> Resager: тебе не это надо? http://www.oposumo.com/2011/06/launch-applications-in-separate-x.html
<Resager> ну да, мне нужно запустить приложение на X-сервере с нулевым дисплеем
<Resager> сейчас допрочту, мб срабоает
<spectrum> Resager:  http://www.zhart.ru/software/28-fullscreen-games-in-individual-x-server еще
<spectrum> как раз про игры
<Resager> spectrum: спасибо. Мне не игры. Я хочу запустить teamviwer :)
<spectrum> тогда в 1 ссылке про вайн есть
<Resager> Благодарю)
<vladgobelen> Resager: тимвивер уже есть с кроссовером. Качается на сайте разработчика
<vladgobelen> даже деб-пакеты были, но лучше архивом
<Resager> vladgobelen: там все равно ЕХЕ. В дем пакетах просто совместимость настроена и свой вайн
<vladgobelen> Я знаю.
<Resager> тем не менее, я забыл запустить его дома через графическую оболочку (да и вдруг надо потом запустить, а тут через ssh ляпота!)
<Resager> Эх.. пишет "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пользователь по ssh может не иметь разрешений
<Resager> хм.. так логинюсь под рутом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но рут удаленный
<Resager> я думал это одно и то же =\
<JohnDoe_71Rus> например начиная с 10.04 при входе XDMCP нельзя пользовать gksudo по умолчанию. запроса на авторизацию не появляется
<Resager> Ну с какой-то стороны это хорошо) безопасность, все дела
<JohnDoe_71Rus> должно отключаться но я не нашел как
<zuker> привет все докладаю кому интересно о странном поведении роутера asus rt-16 под dd-wrt: тормозить с WPA2 Personal + TKIP
<zuker> как впочем и c первым WPA
<zuker> *asus rt-n16
<UNIm95> Народ тут кто в вайне разбирается?
<UNIm95> именно в winetricks
<_d4vid> UNIm95, я
<_d4vid> UNIm95, давно в германии?
<UNIm95> _d4vid:  смотри я из исходников собрал вайн с ключом --prefix=/home/unim95/new_wine/.wine/
<UNIm95> как мне его отконфигурировать wintricks-ом
<_d4vid> короче WINEPREFIX=$HOME/new_wine/.wine/ sh winetricks так наверное
<UNIm95> _d4vid: спасибо
<_d4vid> я незнаю сработает ли
<_d4vid> а вообше тут брал http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7548477&postcount=8
<_d4vid> wget http://winetricks.org/winetricks chmod +x winetricks так скачать его
<UNIm95> _d4vid ну это я знаю=)
<_d4vid> ок
<UNIm95> + стоит системный вайнтрикс
<andrex> && забыл
<_d4vid> или так  env PREFIX=/home/$username/yourLocation winetricks
<_d4vid> попробуй
<UNIm95>  _d4vid: разве env PREFIX= не установит это глобально для юзера?
<_d4vid> env WINEPREFIX=/home/$username/yourLocation winetricks
<_d4vid> ne PREFIX a WINEPREFIX
<_d4vid> пробуй .. я незнаю
<UNIm95> так как при таком запуске WINEPREFIX=/home/$username/yourLocation winetricks идет подмена переменной окружения для одного запуска
<andrex> хм, я чёто не понял, чего вы пытаетесь зделать?
<_d4vid> env WINEPREFIX=$HOME/new_wine/.wine/ winetricks а так?
<andrex> "" - забыл
<andrex> env WINEPREFIX="/home/$username/yourwineLocation" winetricks
<admin-skif-biz> народ, а можно программно отключать питание USB ?? ну там, лампочку например
<andrex> echo suspend > /sys/bus/usb /devices/2-1//power/level
<andrex> echo on/off > /sys/bus/usb/devices/«номер устройства»/power/level или даже так
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Ну понг, и что?
<tacirus> Raiden : Привет
<[Raiden]> происки мс пофейлились
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/linux-general/8330938
<[Raiden]> привет
<tacirus> Raiden: У меня все та же проблема никак не решится.
<[Raiden]> Я всех не помню. Напоминай.
<tacirus> Я уже просто закидуваю адрес в браузер. Открывается страница. Затем я спомощью xte. Делаю  CNtrl D + Cntrl C. Затем открываю в Хромиуме то, что есть в буфере и Хромиум открывает 3 вкладки
<tacirus> Я тот, которомй нужно , чтобы адрес из браузера писался в файл , а они у меня двитс я и троится
<tacirus> Это выше моего понимания
<tacirus> где происходит дубликат?
<artus> в голове )))
<[Raiden]> ну я не знаю. попробовать надо. выложи скриптик
<artus> tacirus, вот скажи чесно, у тя все дубликаты с твоими корявыми конструкциями приисходит? )
<[Raiden]> и ещё обьясни задачу.
<[Raiden]> т.е. цель, зачем писать урлы в файл
<[Raiden]> может есть другие решения
<tacirus> Да, урлы в файл. Другое решение я не представляю. Ничего не приходит на ум.
<tacirus> Ну урля нужно сохранить
<tacirus> урлы*
<[Raiden]> другое решение - например использовать избранное в браузере и не парить мозг
<[Raiden]> если надо сохранять и переносить используй например xmarks
<tacirus> Мне нужно будет потом эти урлы в виде эксель файла отдать другому человеку
<[Raiden]> Хм
<tacirus> В эксель я вручную вставлю это понятно
<[Raiden]> ок, кидай то что ты сделал, я у себя попробую и может быть чего-то скажу.
<artus> tacirus, урлы в каком виде то? на странице ?
<artus> тогда проще парсить
<tacirus> [Raiden]:  в личку кину чтобы общий не засорять7
<artus> [Raiden], да в том то и дело что ему по ходу ненадо решение, у него абстрактный вопрос из разряда почему троитцо ))
<tacirus> ws_adr=$(sed -n -e 44p /home/user/scripts/2/lists/list_ws_adr.txt) # website adresses
<tacirus>             
<tacirus> xte 'keydown Alt_L' 'key D' 'keyup Alt_L' "str $ws_adr" 'key Return';
<tacirus>  
<tacirus> xte 'sleep 2' 'keydown Alt_L' 'key D' 'keyup Alt_L' 'usleep 500000' 'keydown Control_L' 'key C' 'keyup Control_L';
<tacirus> zenity --notification --text "$(xclip -selection c -o)";
<tacirus> Ладно , сюда, у тебя ДСС выключен чтолми
<artus> tacirus, а наига тебе зенити? че ты сразу не пишеш в файл? нафига ты плодиш тонну прослоек?
<tacirus> А  вас какие клиенты для Ирки?
<tacirus> Это я чтобы посомтреть что выведется
<artus> tacirus, урлы ты откуда выгребаеш, из строки ввода или со страницы копипастиш?
<tacirus> а Зенитит также три раза выводит, словно три раза читает
<artus> tacirus, пишеш в файл и рядом в терминале просто запускаеш tail -f file
<[Raiden]> tacirus: /query [Raiden] , а то ты дцц приват пытался открыть
<tacirus> Пыьался
<[Raiden]> Может и выключен, я не помню. А может  прямой свзяи меж клиенатми нет
<tacirus> Может и нет
<skai-falkorr> @voice tacirus
<tacirus> Я сначала читаю адрес и з файла и открываю его в браузере, потом он изменится и будет скопирован в буфер и записан от туда в файл
<tacirus> вот и весь смысл
<artus> зачем ему менятцо? ))
<[Raiden]> то что выше мне непонятно как-то )
<tacirus> потому что я прооизведу действия на сайте
<artus> эмммм
<tacirus> и там будет адрес с указанием на профиль пользователя
<[Raiden]> ~/list_ws_adr.txt - пустой файл или нет? или что делает первая строка? ws_adr=$(sed -n -e 44p ~/list_ws_adr.txt)
<tacirus> Этот файл содержит адреса сайтов
<tacirus> 44 строка - место где адрес календаря записан
<artus> чето я все меньше и меньше понимаю причем тут убунта
<andrex> а я зачем это нужно
<tacirus> artus: Потому что я все это делаю в убунте
<[Raiden]> Я думал мы говорим о скрипте который записывает в файл, а у тебя в том что ты кинул первая строка чтение из него )
<artus> tacirus, вот еще один ответ в подобном ключе и бум прощатцо, ага ?
<tacirus> [Raiden]:  да, но она работает
<tacirus> [Raiden]:  Ты сделай себе такой файл, в первую сроку добавть какой-ть сайт , измени скрипт чтобы он читал ее , а не 44-ую и запусти
<tacirus> должна открыться еще одна вкладка с этим сайтом
<tacirus> а у меня открывеется 3
<[Raiden]> ок, чуть позже попробую
<tacirus> хорошо
<tacirus> [Raiden]:  только добавь эту строку, совсем про нее забыл, внизу:   xclip -selection c -o | sed -n 1p | xargs chromium-browser -tab;
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> для хромиума
<tacirus> дя фаерфокса пишем фаерфокс
<[Raiden]> я думаю ты можеш ьвсетаки использовать закладки в браузере или 1 папку в закладках. Когда надо перенести - в любом браузере есть экспорт в файл :)
<tacirus> нужно попробовать
<tacirus> сделаю попутку
<tacirus> попытку
<[Raiden]> а обьясни ещё с xte , что-то выполняет оно в консоли, а толку? )
<[Raiden]> где оно узнаёт в каком окне батоны давить
<tacirus> Ну в данном случае окно открыто у меня и активно, это подразумевается
<tacirus> и xte в нем и работает
<tacirus> Я еще заметил что если код после зенити то он не выполняетчя почему-то
<tacirus> может я что-то недопонимаю
<[Raiden]> наверное нужна программа которая и ид окна привязывается, зенити делает другое окно активным наверное )
<tacirus> ммм возможно
<tacirus> А вообще в данном случае должно работать, я же вкладки открываю копируя адрес из буфера и запуская командой для самого браузера, а это не срабатывает, если прямо перед этим стоит Зенити
<[Raiden]> sleep 10s ;./tacirus - вот так и переключение на окно хрома сработало. И открылось две вкладки ))
<[Raiden]> будем думать ))
<tacirus> две :)
<tacirus> уже меньше
<[Raiden]> артус конечно прав, это не про убунту. Но я думаю он простит )
<tacirus> Я вот думаю что xclip жутко тормозит
<artus> не, я еще 3 минуты подожду и забаню нафиг за офтоп )
<skai-falkorr> tacirus: за 179 секунд надо успеть решить:)
<tacirus> Представьте себе сколько я утилит в этом скрипте использую и всё в Убунту, и как всё это разбирать применительно только к одной из них, раз всё так связано?
<[Raiden]> не, я хте впервые в жизни вижу например. Быстр оне решу )
<tacirus> xte у меня работает очень хорошо
<[Raiden]> в кде таки е костыли просто не нужны были. тут есть эмуляция хоткеев и ввода текста из коробки.
<[Raiden]> в прочем это я тоже пользовал 1 раз +-
<tacirus> Мне нужно просто по работе вот я и заморачиваюсь. Это чтобы облегчить себе труд
<tacirus> Чтобы меньше пальцедвижений
<[Raiden]> ну всё правильно. Если хром активное окно, то у тебя хте вставляет в него $ws_adr"  и давит энтер
<[Raiden]> это одна вкладка
<[Raiden]> а xclip -selection c -o | sed -n 1p | xargs chromium-browser -tab; вторая.
<[Raiden]> вот и открылось две.
<tacirus> :)  Первое окно уже открыто , когда я запускаю скрипт и в него давится адрес через xte , а вот затем у меня из буфера открывается 3 вкладки командой запуска
<tacirus> но почему 3? Почему это так срабатывает?
<tacirus> И Зенити показывается 3 поп-апа
<tacirus> показывает*
<[Raiden]> я не знаю, у меня любая из команд роткрывает одно )
<tacirus> прикольно, возможно , что у меня в системе на работе, что -то кривое
<tacirus> дома попробую и еще пофлужу на канале
<tacirus> Почему-то мне думается, что дома все будет ок
<[Raiden]> tacirus: если надо открыть вкладку с нужной строкой из файла, то хте вообще не надо
<tacirus> Вот наверное здес на работе обновлюсь до 12.04
<[Raiden]> tacirus: http://paste.org.ru/?iiwi9d
<tacirus> Смотрю ссылку
<tacirus> [Raiden]:  Хотя для меня самое важно не как ее туда , а как из адресной строки адрес в файл кинуть нормально
<[Raiden]> а это должен быть другой скрипт видимо, или другая функция в 1 скрипте. Ты что кинул то я и понял )
<tacirus> А про то как без xte  это хорошо, что ты меня надоумил
<[Raiden]> в том что ты кинул есть тольк очтение
<[Raiden]> копирование придется делать уже с хте видимо )
<[Raiden]> в файл
<tacirus> Дело в том что бажит и при открытии новых вкладок после чтения из буфера: должно открыть один раз а делает три
<tacirus> Вот что это за фокус такой?
<[Raiden]> либо иметь клипборд менеджер умеющий перехватывать линки и делать действие. - можешь погуглить есть ли такие под твоё де.
<tacirus> У меня установлен Парселит
<tacirus> но он не делает вроде никаких действий
<[Raiden]> я не знаю. Напиши на форум попробуй )  У меня в буфере ничего не троится. что копирую то и записывается.
<tacirus> да и у меня в буфере не троится
<tacirus> :)
<tacirus> я через Парэлит вижу что там записано
<[Raiden]> ок, тогда возвращаемся на час назад.  покажи то что ты делаешь
<[Raiden]> что бы троилось )
<artus> завязывайте с этим флудом , на форум троитцо )
<tacirus> Я просто запускаю тот скрпит, который тебе кинул и все
<tacirus> artus:  Здесь же никто пока ничего не говорит , никому вроде не мешает разговор
<[Raiden]> ок, пусть будет приват
<artus> tacirus, тебя боятцо, ато вруг и у них троитцо будет)
<tacirus> :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> причина найдена. Но вам не скажем
<[Raiden]> )
<tacirus> :)
<artus> нам оно и не интересно )
<[Raiden]> Тут Баронос с кем-то говорил про переждать гном 3.6 т.к. трей уродский. Я вчера видел скриншот где у чела  внизу вторая панел ьс классик треем.
<[Raiden]> т.е. кто юзает 3.6. гном могут это обойти.
<[Raiden]> правда там ещё и классик таскбар появится ) А это уже не очень хорошо
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: лучше переждать весь третий гном:)
<[Raiden]> как раз сча этот шот на лоре.
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: Я тоже так подумал.
<[Raiden]> Только я более радикальный. Я считаю надо всех перетягивать с гном3, что бы гном4 уже небыло.
<tacirus> А где посомтреть какой у меня Гном7
<[Raiden]> ))
<skai-falkorr> tacirus: если он страшный, малофункциональный и неудобный - то у тебя третий
<tacirus> страшный - это да, какой бывает многофункциональный я не знаю
<skai-falkorr> tacirus: а если бородатый, метрового роста и с топором - то он у тебя из властелина колец
<[Raiden]> tacirus: наверное в версии пакетов можно или в эбауте какой-нить программы типа гедит. Сча у всех третий , кто использует гном\юнити
<tacirus> У меня здесь всякие есть метром с кепку и ни один на гнома не похож
<tacirus> А разве Гном 4 уже есть?
<[Raiden]> Ну, я про будущее говорил. ) У меня тут такая теория есть, что линукс набрал небольшой % пользователей десктопных. И ключевая причина - проект который не смог сделать хорошее гуи.
<[Raiden]> поэтому он должен уйти
<[Raiden]> этот поект
<tacirus> А разве на сегодня есть хорошее гуи для Линукса?
<artus> [Raiden], это видать уже нарисовали для 3.6 трей)) обично плагинки немного отстают от де в версии
<tacirus> Я до того как познакомился с Линуксом много слвшал о том, какая это быстрая система. Но когда увидел как это работает в Убунту с графической оболочкой сразу разочаровался и тормозами точно как в винде и внешним видом
<[Raiden]> Ну,фиг его знает. Я посчитал что кде лучшее что есть. Но вот например Артус со мной не согласен.
<tacirus> Потом заьросил Линукс и только вот как начал работать на новом начал заниматься Линуксом так как у меня здесь он и стоит на компе. Правда теперь когда я вник немногов баш, то уже не хочется в винду
<[Raiden]> получается опять неразбериха ) кто-то так считает, кто-то так + ещё уже появились те кто успел привыкнуть к гном3
<tacirus> все поехпал по делам и домой
<tacirus> всм до того как появлюсь
<[Raiden]> tacirus: в винде на самом деле есть тоже сильные способы автоматизации. Там можно например выполнять js и vbs , а в повер шелл ещё и скрипты похожие на сишарп
<[Raiden]> хотя баш пожалуй более простой в изучении
<artus> [Raiden], я не ситаю что кеды не есть лучшее для тебя) я считаю что нефиг им приписывать мистические няшки и екстраполировать свои ощущения на всех , прут тя кеды - маладца, только вот нендадо каждый раз заводить шарманку "а вот у
<artus> меня в кееедаххх... "
<artus> :)
<artus> [Raiden], напомни линк на гимп по обработке фоток
<[Raiden]> artus: твоя ошибка в том, что ты думаешь, что я что-то мистифицирую. А это не так. Всё о чем я говорил можно было и можно сча проверить. Т.е. это не сказки, ен мистика, а реал лайф.
<[Raiden]> artus: Хм
<artus> [Raiden], я проверял ) в том то и проблема, 2 месяца проверял
<[Raiden]> есть 1 ньюанс. ты проверял это в дебиан анстейбл. А я например его даже не видел.
<[Raiden]> и те проблемы которые ты писал , личн оя не видел ни в кубунте ни в опенсусе
<artus> [Raiden], причем тут анстейбл? он стабильнее убунты если че ))
<[Raiden]> http://photoliving.com.ua/zametki/kniga-gimp-dlya-fotografa.html
<artus> и да, я проверял скорее ванильные кеды а не патченые в кубунте ) так воть без патчей они печальны
<artus> [Raiden], воо, спс
<Resager> Возможен ли брутфорс атака на машину, если открыт 22-й порт (ssh) и как быстро происходит подборка пароля (латентность)? Стоит ли вообще заботится о безопастности в эту сторону?
<[Raiden]> скачай лучше лайв aptosid  ,  и попробуй повторить те же глюки )
<[Raiden]> это как раз тот же дебиан
<artus> Resager, sudo apt-get install denyhosts и вся атака прекратитцо на 3й попытке подбора)
<Resager> artus: спасибо)
<[Raiden]> Resager: заботиться стоит. Брутфорсят даже домашние компы ) если 22 порт открыт
<Resager> [Raiden]: может просто порт указать какой-нибудь другой тогда, не стандартный)
<artus> можно перевесить, от ботов спасет, от брута человеком - нет
<[Raiden]> ну можно, в теории большая часть брутфорсилок отвалится
<Resager> хм
<artus> проще сразу банить )
<Resager> ))
<[Raiden]> автобан при частых попытках тоже вариант в общем-то + пароль 8 символов или больше
<Resager> А 80й порт у меня постоянно открыт) но на него вроде бы не было атак
<Resager> [Raiden]: у меня не бывает паролей короче 10 символов
<[Raiden]> ок )
<Resager> я помню на маил ру мне сказали, что пароль не может быть больше 32 символов(((
<[Raiden]> у меня 9, но нечитаемое слово и 1 цифра )
<artus> Resager, ag@Zentyal:~$ grep -vE "^#|^;" /etc/hosts.deny  | wc -l
<artus> 46
<artus> уже 46 претендентов отстрелено)
<Resager> artus: это что ыт сделал? О_о
<artus> Resager, и да, запретить по паролям ходить, ток по ключам, и разрешить логинитцо только твоим учеткам, и все будет в шоколаде)
<artus> [Raiden], в свете последних исследований , что читабельные слова, что нечитабельные, один фиг :D
<[Raiden]> Resager: wc -l считает строки
<Resager> artus: ну у меня дома ка кбы рабочая станция, в теории в основном я единственный пользователь, изредко через 80-й какие-нибудь сервисы выдаю, ну или винтрилки для)
<[Raiden]> artus: Хм )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35067
<xubuntu159> Dctv ghbdtn
<xubuntu159> Доброго времени суток
<xubuntu159> Тут есть кто - нибудь?
<SergeyIT> никого
<SergeyIT> !ask | xubuntu159
<ubuntuhelp> xubuntu159: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<xubuntu159> о))
<xubuntu159> Тёска
<xubuntu159> Здоров
<SergeyIT> здоров и пока, домой пошел )
<Kyshtynbai> http://uppix.net/7/9/d/d8295e5afa8cb9567b418c4d10814.png Чего ему не нравится, кто-то может знает?
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: цвет фона рабочего стола
<_d4vid> :)
<kraaton> тоже такая хрень вылазила сегодня
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: дист-апгрейд, у меня он так показывал когда я хотел установить кодеки
<Kyshtynbai> Скока себя помню, радикально-чорный цвет стола)
<skai-falkorr> Kyshtynbai: вот и ошибки лезут.ставь томно-розовый
<Kyshtynbai> baronos: и как лечить?
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: через консоль, забудь этот гуй
<Kyshtynbai> хм. понял мерси.
<Kyshtynbai> а если я sudo apt-get upgrade сделаю, он мне 12.10 так случаем не накатит?
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: У тебя есть репозитории без ключей скорее всего
<Kyshtynbai> вряд ли... у меня из левых репозиторием только мплеер 2
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: нет, апт не обновляет до след релиза
<[Raiden]> сам
<Kyshtynbai> мерси
<baronos> дист-апгрейд
<[Raiden]> а в подробнее что написано? на твоем скриншоте можно нажать подробнее
<[Raiden]> ну или забей
<Kyshtynbai> список пакетоа
<Kyshtynbai> от бинда до каких-то кодеков
<[Raiden]> ну вот это и есть список пакетов из репа без ключа
<Kyshtynbai> странно... на кой фиг бы мне подключать репу с биндом
<[Raiden]> apt-cahce pilicy name
<Kyshtynbai> нафиг мне бинд
<baronos> policy*
<[Raiden]> cache
<[Raiden]> угу
<Kyshtynbai> щас мануально пошел обновляться
<[Raiden]> хотя может вру и в подробно просто общий список пакетов
<[Raiden]> у меня другой обнвщик )
<[Raiden]> muon-updater
<[Raiden]> тоже в общем-то не особо подробный
<[Raiden]> бывает тоже с консоли обновляю
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35069
<Kyshtynbai> Гут!
<[Raiden]> Некотоыре решения конечно у каноникал хороши. Не дают редиски спокойно смигрировать на опенсусе. Уже год пытаюсь ))
<Kyshtynbai> Што сусе, што убунту, што какая-нибудь гента...
<Kyshtynbai> один фиг по большому счёту).
<Kyshtynbai> ты дывись... закатили португальтцам.
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<zuker> [Raiden]: я джва года жду таких обновлений :)
<[Raiden]> )
<zuker> правда у меня еще ни разу не встали не искаробочные дрова
<zuker> на обеих ATI картах
<zuker> карму видать надо почистить
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты AMD(ATI): http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow. Для 11.10 oneiric(eng): http://goo.gl/7DtJw
<[Raiden]> последний линк ок
<[Raiden]> ничег осложного там нет
<zuker> ну а ты думаешькак я ставил?)
<[Raiden]> ))
<zuker> карма, она такая)
<[Raiden]> Я думаю что некотоыре находят проблемы там где их нет или забывают что-то сделать
<[Raiden]> пробелмы с кармой лечатся запряганием людей с прямой кармой. Позови на пиво того кто покажет.
<[Raiden]> :)
<kraaton> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide#Hardware_Video_Decode_Acceleration_.28EXPERIMENTAL.29
<zuker> я из всех моих коллег и знакомых оди маргинал такой)
<zuker> kraaton: сенкс
<[Raiden]> проблемы с дровами обычно диагностируются. Логи иксов, логи установки. Ну и гугл.
<zuker> да понятное дело, но этож все время, а жить когда?)
<zuker> да и на коробочных нативные 3д игрушки тянет и ок)
<[Raiden]> ну и ок )
<[Raiden]> Я тут телефон поменял пару месяцев назад на андройд и тольк осча руки дошли поставит ьтуда нову и асфальт5. Сижу как дурак весь день и в них рублюсь ) МОжет быть комп не так уж и нужен для игр.
<zuker> я игрался через OnLive (когда он был жив) на айпаде
<zuker> так вообще думал что десктопные игры умрут раз такое дело)
<kraaton> ну еслиб WoW на телефоне был то точно комп для игр не нужен .
<zuker> но умер OnLive
<[Raiden]> Жаль что десктопный гну\линукс не стал такой платформой как андройд. Может там не передовая граффика и т.д. но оно есть и колчиство игр приличное.
<zuker> kraaton: планшет с убунтой + wine )
<[Raiden]> и как бы андройд нам показывает что дело не в линуксе самом.
<[Raiden]> а в чем-то ещё )
<_d4vid> ну точно не в де)
<[Raiden]> возможно он ещё станет платформой для игр благодаря потугам вальве.
<[Raiden]> может не для всех, но хотя бы для достаточного количества
<zuker> я думаю они метят на свою консоль
<zuker> на базе linux
<zuker> обкатают сейчас все за счет комьюнити
<zuker> и выпустят valve box c valbe linux :)
<UNIm95> Народ википедия легла?
<[Raiden]> иожет и так. К тому же ест ь1 маленький ньюанс. Десктопы , да и ноуты тоже перестали быть... Теперь компьютеры не только они. И их возможно станет меньше.
<teddyp1cker> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35067 - вот поэтому лялекс как был 1 процент так и им останется
<[Raiden]> значит надо осваивать либо планшеты\телефоны либо консоли
<[Raiden]> даже мс это поняла  )
<zuker> UNIm95: у меня все ок с википедией
<UNIm95> zuker:  какой регион открываешь?
<zuker> [Raiden]: даже оракл это понял, но т.к. они провыткали с современными мобильными платформами - будут пихать свою яву на embeded
<[Raiden]> лицензии это вообще отдельная тема. Линукс по сути не только ос , но и определенное направление в лицензировании\идеологии.
<teddyp1cker> ниче они пихать не будут
<zuker> UNIm95: русская, из украины
<[Raiden]> и это конечно сильно мешает некоторым моментам
<teddyp1cker> гул уж запихал
<teddyp1cker> от чего у гослинга бугурт)
<zuker> так андроидовская ява это уже не оракловская
<teddyp1cker> потому и срач у них вокруг явы)
<zuker> и оракл теперь раскапывает JavaME чтоб делать говорящие тостеры)
<teddyp1cker> ну так то если железо ок
<teddyp1cker> то javame вполне классные штуки позволяет
<teddyp1cker> но ей пускают обычно на такие аппараты
<teddyp1cker> что чудо что оно вообще работает
<zuker> teddyp1cker: насчет статейки - в свете недавних высказываний Линуса Свет Торвальдса в адрес нвидия - не видать смены статуса этого API )
<teddyp1cker> да идиотизм это
<teddyp1cker> ну не будут вендоры спеки открывать
<teddyp1cker> этоих бизнес и деньги
<zuker> нет, ну почему андроидовские вендоры то открвают и ничего
<teddyp1cker> и мне теперь прихоти всяких линусов сидет через бамблбее
<teddyp1cker> не все
<teddyp1cker> qualcomm нет
<zuker> новая политика гугля по поводу бренда nexus обязывает
<teddyp1cker> да и встраиваемое железо просто так не нужно никому
<zuker> ну правда никто не мешает не выпускать нексус)
<teddyp1cker> печально это
<zuker> ну Линус не вечен :)
<teddyp1cker> да там и без него найдется
<zuker> или сына оставит наследником?)
<teddyp1cker> дочт же
<teddyp1cker> 2 штуки
<zuker> а, ну я не вкурсе
<teddyp1cker> и как он сам пишет они по барабану it)
<teddyp1cker> и он этому очень рад
<teddyp1cker> *им
<teddyp1cker> наверняка сделаю велосипед аля фигня в юзерспейсе которая по сигналам из ядерного драйвера делает вызовы через GPL модуль-обвязку, транслирующий вызовы к все тому же ядерному бинарнику нвидии)
<teddyp1cker> *сделают
<zuker> я понял некоторые отдельные слова, но общую суть того что это элитный костыль кажеться уловил
<zuker> пойду совершать пятничные возлияния
<teddyp1cker> это типа как если ты меня о чем то спрашиваешь
<teddyp1cker> то рядом стоит гпл-чувак которому я говорб свой ответ
<teddyp1cker> а он тебе
<teddyp1cker> хотя теоретически ямог тебе сразу ответить
<teddyp1cker> но мне не позволяет лицензия)
<skai-falkorr> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<Kyshtynbai> чудеса. Клавиатурка ожила. Высохла, видать.
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Kyshtynbai> Кую
<Kyshtynbai> в смысле - ку.
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> каноникал обещает новые дрова для Убунты? Только не совсем понятно... интел и амд вроде отказались поддерживать линукс
<UNIm95>  tagezi: ты о чем?
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/u/0/112795724355745109011/posts/7ja5f38xJWY
<teddyp1cker> ппа чтоль новый?
<tagezi> ну и ппа новы обещают, вроде.. там в новости всё сказано )))
<tagezi> ская нужно потискать, он наверное в курсе тонкостей )
<_d4vid> кто нибудь юзает гш 3.6?
<teddyp1cker> да там как всегда - какой-то набор слов - а по делу новое ппа или кнопка новая
<tagezi> _d4vid: ктонибудь юзает )
<_d4vid> как снимать видео в гш 3.6? оно не пашет с бывшей комбинацией клавишь
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: ну я читаю тоже что и ты )) вот и спрашиваю, вдруг ты что-то прочитал такого что я не прочитал )
<teddyp1cker> да фигня все это - дрова можно и самому поставить
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: так там же говориться, что они будет их делать больше-лучше-сильнее ))
<teddyp1cker> ппа чтоли? дрова они не пишут же
<teddyp1cker> это я про каноникал
<[Raiden]> постоянно обновляемый реп с дровами совсем ен фигня. Полезная штука
<_d4vid> baronos, у тебя какая версия гш?
<baronos> _d4vid: GNOME Shell 3.4.2
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> жаль.. :(
<teddyp1cker> полезная
<baronos> _d4vid: ты уже на 3,6 полез?
<teddyp1cker> только куда полезнее все питон хозяйство на гтк3 утащить
<_d4vid> baronos, да
 * baronos недоволен гном3,6
<baronos> точнее треем
<baronos> остальное тот же фиг только в другой руке
<[Raiden]> baronos: сходи на лор. Там шот с имитацией нормальной панели в стиле вин хп\гном2 :)
<_d4vid> gnome-shell --version
<_d4vid> GNOME Shell 3.6.0
<[Raiden]> вот такой вот прогресс.
<teddyp1cker> мне экран блокировки нравится
<[Raiden]> я написал что имитация, т.к. это очень простая программа  на яве не дающая функционала гномовской панели или панели вин хп
<teddyp1cker> в 3.6
<[Raiden]> все раснишерия для ГШ веют простотой.
<[Raiden]> расширения )
<[Raiden]> т.к. никто в здравом уме не будет на яве писать полноценный док и т.д. Или диалоги его настройки.
<baronos> вообще мне пофиг на ДЕ, у меня на нетбуке винда и там прога нужная, на ПК стоит дебиан и гном3.4 и в ус не дую, так же работает ббраузер и все остальное, которое бы так же работало в 3.6. а мамке стоит элементари луна, он даже
<baronos> интересней чем гш, только не хватает нотифайки гномовской
<baronos> обновится гном на дебиане до 3.6, но тот 3.6.1 будет пропатчан и в мега стабильном состоянии. и буду дальше в ус не дуть :D
<teddyp1cker> Raiden: попыться можно)
<teddyp1cker> на свинге можно вполне вменяемое слепить
<teddyp1cker> долго правда
<[Raiden]> Я пытаюсь использовать линукс для решения моих задач, а не для справления де.
<[Raiden]> испр*
<[Raiden]> лин версия тимвьюера  в действии http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1012/h_1350062916_4956616_e6840d2940.png
<baronos> ничем ифейс винды от кед не отличается :d
<baronos> D*
<UNIm95> baronos:  зависимость от qt
<Infra_HDC> заверните полкило
<[Raiden]> на самом деле даже на таком шоте видно что есть таббинг окон, и переключатель рабочих столов.
<[Raiden]> хотя общие черты конечн оесть с вин7. Но лучше иметь часть общих черт с доминирующей на десктопе ос, чем стремиться быть похожим на ios - эт оя про гном.
<Infra_HDC> лучше уж макось
<[Raiden]> кстати, в кде задачи копирования группируются в общую нотификацию и ещё там есть граффик скорости.
<Infra_HDC> а график ускорения есть?
<[Raiden]> и в винд теперь будет общее окн она все потоки копирования с граффиками
<[Raiden]> т.е. заимствования идут и в обратную сторону тоже. Стырить хорошую идею это ок.
<[Raiden]> Infra_HDC: есть едвайс для ускорения таких граффиков - ссд зовется.
<baronos> http://goo.gl/98GQG
<baronos> закрыл процесс, он свернулся в трей и там сидит и в конце оповещает что вот тебе все скопированно
<[Raiden]> ну и эти туда же ) только граффиков нет )) Это вообще 1 из ключевых фишек гнома. Если они что-то копируют, то либо прям так как есть, либ очто-нить забывают по дороге )
<[Raiden]> можно вспомнить snapping window украденный у мс.
<[Raiden]> тут на самом деле всё сложно. вам виндовс напоминает внешний вид моего скриншота.  Но каждый из элементов на нем имеет отличия. Ну пожалуй кроме трея.
<Kyshtynbai> Поцоны, поцоны. А кто помнит, как .msi инсталтятор запускать вайном
<[Raiden]> в гугле полно. Сам не полезу
<baronos> в вайнтрикс прям пакет с описанием был для msi
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1012/h_1350065780_3527023_3e278f25ba.png , http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1012/h_1350065864_8009254_548b130b73.png  - посвщая эти две картинки современным де на гтк. Ну может кроме хфце.
<[Raiden]> щаю*
<Kyshtynbai> nsiexec
<Kyshtynbai> табом перебрал).
<[Raiden]> )
<Kyshtynbai> "Настоятельно рекомендуется двухкнопочная мышь" Это троллинг такой чтоле?) бррр однокнопочная мышь...
<UNIm95> мышку мака видел?
<Kyshtynbai> Хм) я думал, это в прошлом)
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/preview/712714/3521cb2e
<tagezi> файл один, теги разные... это как? о_О
<[Raiden]> версия тега наверное древняя 1.х
<[Raiden]> надо конвертировать
<[Raiden]> наверное
<tagezi> [Raiden]: так вроде езитаг новую записывает... они же все читают из одного файла
<[Raiden]> из 1 файла это нормально. Но если изитаг сохраняет в 2.х то я не знаю
<tagezi> а как посмотреть версию тэга?
<tagezi> в эзитаг ид 3
<[Raiden]> ну может проснется кто. У меня друой софт
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и ещё.. почему-то из ритмбокса эти теги не поправить ((
<[Raiden]> может битые файлы или с дрм? :)
<[Raiden]> скинь 1 rghost.ru
<tagezi> что значит дрм?
<[Raiden]> ну с какой-нить цифровой подписью\защитой
<tagezi> http://rghost.ru/40900576
<[Raiden]> хотя врятли конечно, особенно в мп3
<tagezi> да, это мп3
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1013/h_1350073905_2581588_0427b4238d.png
<[Raiden]> 2 тега одновнеменно. Если первый вырезать то наверное будет ок.
<zuker> неуспел зайти, а тут уже скрин кед )
<[Raiden]> ну уж извини. В следущий раз загружу каку-нить экзотику дял скриншота
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спасибо, сейчас попробую поразбираться.. не бумал что на такое может глючить
<tagezi> вещь красивая )
<[Raiden]> можно сделать так
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get install python-mutagen ;  find / -iname "*.mp3" -print0 | xargs -0 mid3iconv -e CP1251 --remove-v1
<[Raiden]> если страшно то с копиями
<tagezi> а что это даст?
<tagezi> у меня теги все в уникоде
<andrex> ну поменяй на утф
<_d4vid> http://habrahabr.ru/post/154403/
<tagezi> [Raiden]: помогло копирование файлов ))))) типа сделал темп папочку, удалил, и залил на старое место по новой ))))
<[Raiden]> лол
<[Raiden]> может надо было ф5 в фм нажать , кэш какой-то
<[Raiden]> в прочем фиг с ним. Победителей не судят.
<[Raiden]> _d4vid: ещё бы кто-нить местных опов поблагодарил бы )
<UNIm95> опы спс
<[Raiden]> make desktop more amazing - Лол
<_d4vid> sps opi)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не звенят ваши благодарности и даже не булькают
<[Raiden]> но всёравно приятно ))
<_d4vid> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/linux-general/8332866
<tagezi> [Raiden]: помоему только ты не спишь ))) артус только на мат реагирует последнее время ))
<_d4vid> торвальдс троллит не по детски)
<andrex> [Raiden]: Молодец - возьми с полки пирожок.
<andrex> а так?
<[Raiden]> угу, Линус хорошее интервью дал.
<_d4vid> как можно задать комманду линуксу чтоб он выключился через 3 часа, через крон?, или есть другие варианты?
<_d4vid> комп вырубился
<_d4vid> а всё нашёл)
<zuker> я тоже не сплю
<zuker> правда на большинство вопросов ответить то и нечего )
<andrex> да последнее время упадок какойто, иногда чат сутками простаивает)
<zuker> может народ все все больше гуглит
<zuker> я вот сюда пришел только после того как отчаялся гуглить :)
<tagezi> zuker: тоесть ты хочешь сказать, что тут только отчаявшиеся?
<zuker> отчаяние - первый шаг к просветлению :)
<andrex> скорее к лени
<tagezi> скорее к омрачению )
<tagezi> andrex: про сутки ты загнул, а вот часами - это точно
<zuker> неправда вот отчаялся гуглить - запостил на форум, за шел на хелп канал, потом багу на лончпад
<zuker> на канале узнал кучу всего
<zuker> меньше чем за неделю
<zuker> из одного ответа на ланчпаде почерпнул знаний о том что такое upstream kernel
<zuker> мне норм вобщем :)
<[Raiden]> интересное совпадение. Я не так давн ослушал 1 типа гуру , на которого нашло понимание
<tagezi> zuker: это всё майя, насамом деле ты не вылазишь из сансары )
<[Raiden]> и он сказал так же как и zuker, что такое происходит только после больших потерь и отчаяния
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Так что, что-то в этом есть.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: плохой гуру ))) на самом делеэто происходит когда отчаение отступает )
<[Raiden]> )
<zuker> у меня отступило после первого ответа на лончпаде)
<zuker> буквально на следующий день, правда понятно что стандартный ответ, но всеравно уголек надежды затеплился
<tagezi> zuker:  кстати, лончпад весть проиндексирован гуглом.. (тонкий намёк) =)
<zuker> tagezi: не-не я ж сам знаю что такое багтрекер и как бесят дупликейт баги, так что проверил два раза что нет хотябы подобного бага
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а при помощи python-mutagen можно менять местами теги в мп3? )
<[Raiden]> менять не знаю. возможно команда выше меняет, т.е.  ремув в1 не просто удаляет. Хочешь проверь на 1 файле. У меня сча это не установлено
<tagezi> [Raiden]: документация на него хилая.. вообще я насколько я понимаю.. можно на баше скриптик сделать или на питоне
 * tagezi незнает ни то ни другое )
<[Raiden]> ды можно наверное. Вообще это и есть скрипт на питоне )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: лан, спасиб...
<tagezi> пойду я басеньки, а то уже буковы прыгают в глазах
<tagezi> всем ночи
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-13
<skai-falkorr> чечектопроснулся?
<baronos> c 6утра не сплю )
<andrex> я
<skai-falkorr> а че эт вы не спите с утра?
<baronos> работа
<andrex> привычка
<skai-falkorr> суббота жеж
<andrex> а я раньше работал в субботу, рано вставал, вот теперь отвыкнуть немогу...
<baronos> а я губка боб поглядеть встал рано по мтв)
<andrex> ))
<andrex> а ты че в шапке?
<baronos> всмысле?:D
<andrex> это скаю)
<baronos> skai-falkorr: ты че в шапке?)
<skai-falkorr> дык осень.холодно.ушки мерзнут
<andrex> у нас уже снег валит
<baronos> я вчера тоже купил полупальто и кепочку, а то сегодня утром +10 было, холодно ппц((
<skai-falkorr> baronos: ты уже второй день хвастаешься пальтишкой:)
<skai-falkorr> приумерь пыл
<andrex> отдай её мне)
<scratchx[x]> нажал при загрузке F12 и увидел FATAL: Error inserting vesafb (/lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/kernel/drivers/video/vesafb.ko): No such device
<scratchx[x]> че эта? как исправить?
<andrex> в блэклист его засунь
<scratchx[x]> хм а если я хочу юзать фреймбуфер?
<andrex> ятоб не мешалось или удали
<scratchx[x]> и нормальное разрешение в консоле
<andrex> есть фб дрова от производителей
<andrex> видеокарт
<scratchx[x]> вроде как он нвидии конфликтует
<scratchx[x]> с нвидиевскими дрова для ксорга
<andrex> угу, месть него можно nvidiafb юзать если нвидиа у тя
<andrex> место*
<scratchx[x]> а графический режим будет работать?
<andrex> да
<scratchx[x]> так а как же тогда его заюзать?
<andrex> гугли непомню я, но у меня нвидиовский для консоли, а всё сторонее снёс
<scratchx[x]> щя попробую
<NoOova> Добрый день, господа!
<baronos> Добрый
<andrex> scratchx[x]: /etc/initramfs-tools/modules добавить туды что надо а в блаклист добавить что ненадо,
<andrex> !framebuffer | scratchx[x]
<ubuntuhelp> scratchx[x]: Как в GRUB настроить режимы фреймбуфера см. на https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<scratchx[x]> ага а в параметрах груба как то надо указывать чтобюзал nvidiafb?
<andrex> в грубе только vga= добавить надо вроде
<andrex> вобщем по ссылке смотри
<scratchx[x]> ага а чет блеклист не могу найти
<andrex>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<tacirus> Привет, люд канальный.
<skai-falkorr> канальи! тысяча чертей!;2P
<tacirus> Я хочу привязать клавиши к выполнению скриптов, когда у окно теминала не является активным или совем не открыто - это делается в inputrc  для readline?
<scratchx[x]> andrex: ошибка исчезла но нормального разрешенния в консоле так и не появилось
<andrex> по ссылке смотри там про разрешение тоже должно быть
<scratchx[x]> да указал
<andrex> А update-grub и update-initramfs -u делал?
<scratchx[x]> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="vga=0x014c"
<scratchx[x]> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="vga=0x014c"
<scratchx[x]> да
<andrex> hwinfo --framebuffer и смотри есть ли там такое если нет ставь какое там есть
<scratchx[x]> так щя 5 сек
<scratchx[x]>  Mode 0x0361: 1280x800 (+5120), 24 bits
<scratchx[x]> его прописывать?
<andrex> ну если надо пропиши, я то откуда знаю что у тебя держит
<andrex> и что тебе надо
<andrex> капец какойто, даже индусы вики не правят, нету уже menu.list и тд
<scratchx[x]> а откуда взять этот vesafb.ko
<andrex> нафиг он тебе тыж нвидиавский прописывать будеш
<andrex> нужно просто название прописать а так ини все по умолчанию стоят
<cmd> можно ли расшарить файлы по сети так что бы я смог запускать программы и игры на windows машине, с жесткого диска который стоит компе с ubuntu?
<cmd> есть комп c windows 7 и есть комп с ubuntu server 12.04. к ubunte подключен жесткий диск. на жестком диске есть разделы с ntfs. можно ли расшарить файлы по сети так что бы я смог запускать программы и игры на windows машине, с жесткого диска который стоит компе с ubunt
<tacirus> Типа играть на машине с виндой отправляя команды с убунты?
<andrex> scratchx[x]: вот тут лучше расписано http://goo.gl/pqIl5
<cmd> загружать файлы по сети, в windows сделать сетевые диски как физические. и с них уже запускать на windows игры и программы
<kraaton> samba, nfs
<kraaton> sshfs
<cmd> а по скорости они нормально будут? не много будет отличатся от физической скорости диска?
<andrex> !smb | cmd
<ubuntuhelp> cmd: Инфо по Samba тут: http://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<andrex> !samba | cmd
<ubuntuhelp> cmd: программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<andrex> !nfs | cmd
<ubuntuhelp> cmd: сетевая файловая система. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo для информации !nfs-nis об установке и настройке.
<andrex> ftpd
<andrex> ещё
<cmd> https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html 404
<kraaton> cmd: скорость будет меньше
<cmd> kraaton мбит 80-90 будет? при pentium d 2.8 ghz и ddr2 667 mhz 2gb
<kraaton> все зависит от твоей сети
<cmd> сети 1 gbit
<andrex> и от винта, много от чего короче
<kraaton> ну вот теоретическое ограничение
<cmd> винт 130-140 мбит
<kraaton> чет медленый какай то
<cmd> sata 2
<andrex> угу
<openvoid> мбайт мб?
<kraaton> можно ввобщем сделать. но лучше поставь тот винт на машину с виндой. проблем меньше
<scratchx[x]> а точно nvidiafb с nvidia-drivers (для иксов) работают вместе?
<kraaton> тем более что он теаы
<scratchx[x]> поставил Uvesafb вместо vesafb
<kraaton> *ntfs
<scratchx[x]> разрешение поправилось + иксы стартуют без задержки
<scratchx[x]> вот интересно попробовать nvidiafb но помнится мне они конликтовали
<kraaton> cmd: ну или вот http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba
<andrex> в месте они не могут работать хоть какие, работают когда нужны
<scratchx[x]> ну а как это вместе
<scratchx[x]> ясное дело что иксы и консоль одновременно не получится поюзать
<andrex> загружаются вместе точно
<andrex> работают, у меня так
<andrex> scratchx[x]: ты ссылку поледнюю видел? которую я кидал
<cmd> надо доступ постоянный к этому диску. разделы ntfs на жестком. вот и надо сделать что бы этот диск был на сервере. так что не получается оставить этот диск на windows машине
<scratchx[x]> кинь еще раз пожалуйсто а то мож перезагружался не видел
<andrex> scratchx[x]: вот тут лучше расписано http://goo.gl/pqIl5
<scratchx[x]> это видал
<cmd> всем спасибо буду пробывать с samba
<tacirus> Как сделать, чтобы был перечитан файл inputrc  для readline?
<[Raiden]> про , menu.lst забавно ) Чел проснулся через пару лет...
<andrex> )
<deniska> хм
<deniska> savedefault в гробе — клёвая штука
<deniska> винлоадер так не умеет :3
<andrex> снег идёт несколько дней а уже надоел) ещё зимку ставить надо
<baronos> +30 на солнце ))
<andrex> зря польтишку покупал)
<baronos> неа, утром то холодно)
<andrex> -2 у нас, теплынь)
<andrex> только снег замучал уже
<sancho18> Добрый день (или что там у вас). Есть проблемка. Комп Asus K55DR. Grub-PC (то есть Grub для UEFI) категорички отказывается Грузить бунту, как Live-CD-USB, так и установленную на дискк
<andrex> это наверно к асус в суппорт, умвр без костылей, правда биос уже раз 10 обновлял
<andrex> вечно глюки какието
<_d4vid> sancho18, http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34899
<sancho18> в саппорт стучал и бился, говорят, мол , линух не поддерживат, досвидания
<_d4vid> sancho18, попробуй в настройках Bios => IOMMU выключить
<_d4vid> и скачай ubuntu live dvd
<sancho18> Во время загрузки в uefi-mode (хоть с диска, хоть с ЖД) - встает намертво, черный экран и стояк. Какой смысл качать dvd? Grub везде один. Настройки IOMMU нету
<nAgoHaK> приветики :*
<andrex> ку
<sancho18> q
<sancho18> может какую настройку покрутить?
<andrex> artus: ping
<andrex> походу спит
<scratchx[x]> народ помгите поставить redmine делаю как тут написано http://www.developerof.com/blog/2012/09/23/install-redmine-2-dot-1-0-on-ubuntu-server-12-dot-04-64-bit/
<scratchx[x]> дошол до команды bundle install --without development test postgresql sqlite
<scratchx[x]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276607/
<scratchx[x]> вот что получаю
<andrex> sancho18: для начала поробуй обновить биос, может чё в настройках нового вылезет или исправят чего
<nAgoHaK> работающий конфиг vsftpd есть у кого?
<scratchx[x]> есть у кого идеи?
<andrex> он из коробки же вроде рабочий http://paste.ubuntu.com/1276648/
<andrex> nAgoHaK: ^
<nAgoHaK> просто я запутался)
<scratchx[x]> andrex: помоги поднять redmine 2.x.x
<andrex> scratchx[x]: если пойму в чём траба то помогу, первый раз его вижу
<sancho18> Всем снова привет. Я отходил, а перед этим задавал вопрос, grub-pc не грузит ubuntu - черный экран и никаких признаков жизни. С liveCD-LiveUSB таже беда Grub-Legacy ok
<sancho18> grub пробовал 2.00 и 1.99 в ubuntu 12.04.1 и ubuntu 12.10 beta2 соотвественно.
<baronos> федора 18 попробуй
<andrex> baronos: не помниш что там у артуса за торентокачалка была?
<baronos> andrex: aria2 которая?
<baronos> консольное чудо качалка всего
<andrex> угу, точно
<scratchx[x]> andrex: ну ты вывод ошибки видал?
<sancho18> федору пробовал
<andrex> scratchx[x]: видел
<sancho18> там тоже груб и тот же косяк
<baronos> ковыряй биос
<andrex> яж сказал, обнови биос для начала
<sancho18> биос ковырял и обновлял до последней версии три раза
<andrex> а тебе прям в шифровальном режиме надо грузить? или и в обыном тоже глюки
<baronos> значит балалайка
<sancho18> косяк именно в загрузчике, так как ему управление передается и он работает, до выбора пункта загрузки. uefi-mode!=шифровальный режим.
<sancho18> uefi это замена биосу, там новые плюшки и ничего не рабоатет
<andrex> увр, это походу крму как)
<andrex> м
<sancho18> Так почему груб встает при загрузке? Черный экран, 0 реакции
<andrex> scratchx[x]: это баг в руби http://rubyforge.org/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=29188&group_id=126&atid=575
<scratchx[x]> пофиксить пока не как ?
<andrex> обнови
<scratchx[x]> хм да там вроде как 12.10 должно быть самое свежее)
<andrex> ну посмотри версию
<andrex> да и на тестовой ещё и не такое ьывает
<scratchx[x]> хм мож какой ppa есть
<andrex> ну поищи на ланчпаде
<scratchx[x]> да я даже не пойму как версию глянуть
<scratchx[x]> и какой пакет искать с руби стока похожих нахоит
<andrex> apt-cache show посмотри
<baronos> andrex: а где традиционное man apt? :D
<andrex> а фз
<andrex> потерялся)
<scratchx[x]> ruby -v
<scratchx[x]> ruby 1.9.3p194
<scratchx[x]> вроде как последняя
<scratchx[x]> ладно будем ждать мож пофиксят
<andrex> Ruby 1.9.3-p286
<andrex> да и то сомневаюсь что пофиксили
<andrex> да и вобще не стал бы я связываться с тестовыми осями, там много чего глючит иногда
<_d4vid> http://sphotos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/311189_10151454394244428_2099626865_n.jpg
<scratchx[x]> andrex: а где ты эту версию нашол?
<andrex> ух тыж, человек паук делал наверно
<andrex> scratchx[x]: YF B[YTV CFQNT
<andrex> на ихнем сайте*
<scratchx[x]> а пакета нету готового? или ппа для 12.10?
<scratchx[x]> что токак то не получилось найти
<andrex> не стабильная уже наверно 2x
<baronos> !launchpad
<ubuntuhelp> Launchpad это коллекция сервисов разработки для проектов программ с открытым кодом. Так же это система отслеживания ошибок Ubuntu и многое другое. См. https://launchpad.net/
<andrex> угу напиши туда, или найди уже готовый репорт и плюсанись, а потом ожидай
<scratchx[x]> я там и искал
<andrex> rubygems и  rails тебе надо новее или что то одно
<andrex> ну это тож к руби
<scratchx[x]> хрен разберешся
<Resager> В #Ubuntu будет обеспечен доступ к новым версиям графических драйверов. Инициатива предпринята в ответ на намерение компании Valve использовать Ubuntu в качестве первичного дистрибутива при портировании своих игр
<Resager> Как вам?)
<andrex> ну к дровам итак доступ есть, а вот игрушки больше шолопаев превлект
<Resager> andrex: как будто их сейчас мало
<Resager> Серваки поднимают на убунте школьники
<Resager> для контры
<Resager> или вова
<andrex> ну с хорошей графикой мало, и без винца
<vladgobelen> andrex: а графика тут при чем?
<andrex> а при том, что щас много кто из геймеров видя графу 2000 годов тупо не играет даже
<pr0mode> всем ку
<andrex> ку
<vladgobelen> andrex: ну так это их проблемы..
<Resager> С другой стороны это хорошо, потому что привлечение внимание к ОС даст ей "денег". Да и можно уже домой на десктопы ставить людям, теперь и геймерам. Браузер, музычка, видосики, игрульки. Что ещё надо среднестатистическому?
<Resager> ку
<vladgobelen> andrex: посмотри графику в DF, к примеру
<andrex> вот почему я люблю рпгшки, к примеру, тум всё красиво зделано, и можно не парясь полюбоватся на творения разработчиков) а не как в контре стрелять по квадратным головам в вакуме без силы притяжения
<andrex> а*
<deniska> Графон не нужен
<deniska> minecraft ftw!
<Resager> ))
<deniska> Ну и с учётом того, что всё сейчас делается под говноприставки, с 2007ого года графон особо не улучшался (:
<andrex> ещё б не на явебыл этот майнкрафт
<deniska> Если бы он был не на яве, его наверняка бы не было под линукс
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Понг понг понг...
<skai-falkorr> злыми быть отстойно
<skai-falkorr> клево быть добрыми
<Resager> skai-falkorr: с чего вдруг такой вывод?)
<skai-falkorr> Resager: а ты не согласен?
<Resager> skai-falkorr: ну пока мы опустим, просто так внезапно, ни с того ни с чего взял и сказал)
<skai-falkorr> дык разгоняю молчанку
<Resager> Кстати, есть у меня вопрос, но таки не в тему канала =\
<skai-falkorr> рискни
<skai-falkorr> пока артус не видит
<Resager> Раз пока тихо: Какой винт купить, при почти одинаковой цене: WD Green 2Tb или WD Red 1 Tb/
<skai-falkorr> грин
<skai-falkorr> даже еслиб он был меньше реда
<Resager> почему?
<vladgobelen> Resager: Бери розовенький
<Resager> Грины же самая деешвая версия, общепотреб. А реды по заявам производителя более отказоустойчивые
<skai-falkorr> да ни фейхоа
<Resager> у кого какие кстати винты сейчас, и какие ломались?)
<Resager> У меня только сеагейты ломались)
<Resager> особенно подвела известная 7200.11 :)
<skai-falkorr> гнусмас и вд вроде
<vladgobelen> Resager: самсунг сейчас (живет уже 6 лет), был сигейт - прожил 11 лет
<Resager> ну сеагейты на 250 и меньше тоже все живые. (даже которому овер 10 лет)
<vladgobelen> Resager: у меня сигейт был на 40гб. Жил с 1998 года по 2009
<Resager> Вот и я о том же.
<Resager> Хотя вот последние два раза слетала убунта (при странных, похожих скорее на железные проблемы, обстоятельствах)  на WD Blue. Им сулят качество лучше чем на Гринах)) но пока живет)
<Resager> 250гб
<Resager> Вообще я не люблю рулетки, азартные игры и подобную ерунду, когда надо рисковать деньгами ради ничего по сути. А с винтами именно так. Или сломается завтра, или проработает несколько лет.
<vladgobelen> Resager: ты ее скорее всего на ект4 ставил
<Resager> vladgobelen: эм.. да... а что?
<Resager> не ставил, а стоит до сих пор
<vladgobelen> Resager: Она до сих пор иногда крэшится
<vladgobelen> хотя и редко очень
<Resager> vladgobelen: эм... траблы фс?
<vladgobelen> Так что не факт что проблема в железе
<vladgobelen> Вполне возможно
<vladgobelen> Resager: У  меня она умирала за 2 года два раза, к примеру. Один раз как раз на убунту примерно в 2009
<Resager> vladgobelen: оу, спасибо, буду знать. В след раз поставлю на ект3
<vladgobelen> Resager: не стоит. Она очень медленная
<Resager> vladgobelen: блин, а что тогда?)
<vladgobelen> Resager: Я думаю екст4 допилят рано или поздно.
<vladgobelen> Она как раз одна из самых быстрых.
<vladgobelen> хотя я пока рейзер юзаю
<Resager> vladgobelen: блин =\ даже не знаю
<SergeyIT> кто МФУ бразер dcp7070 пользовал?
<SergeyIT> какие проблемы с ним?
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: самые простые - может не заработать:)
<SergeyIT> оптимист? ;)
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: проверь по гуглу сочетание модели+убунту
<skai-falkorr> если видишь ссылки вида "не работает что делать" - будут проблемы
<SergeyIT> skai-falkor, проще подключить, в коробке стоит на полу )
<SergeyIT> сын приобрел
<skai-falkorr> SergeyIT: там две Р
<vladgobelen> SergeyIT: http://vladivostok.dns-shop.ru/catalog/i151422/mfu-brother-dcp-7070dwr.html он?
<vladgobelen> Совместимость    Linux, Mac OS, Windows
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: и?мало ли что напишут
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Это значит лишь одно - есть официальные драйвера на линукс.
<vladgobelen> И убунту тут не при чем.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Например в ксероксах такого нету.
<vladgobelen> И в кэнонах, кажется.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ага.и собираются тока под 2.28 ядро и только с бубном
<vladgobelen> По крайней мере во многих.
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: вот и поддержка
<SergeyIT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=150342.0
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<Kyshtynbai> vladgobelen: ты вроде в дварфов играешь?
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: угу
<Kyshtynbai> какая версия - с тайлами или тупо аски?
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: айронхэнд
<Kyshtynbai> понял
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: Кстати, я даже русфифицированную нашел
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: Но она только под вайн
<Kyshtynbai> я противник русификации игр и софта
<Kyshtynbai> :) .
<vladgobelen> зря.. довольно удобно - не нужно в словарь лезть
<Kyshtynbai> а мне и таг не нужно).
<vladgobelen> ну, это тебе..
<Kyshtynbai> точно
<vladgobelen> я английский учил в основном по манам и "не технический" очень сложно дается
<Kyshtynbai> ну. надо просто читать. чем больше читаешь, тем больше понимаешь. всякие крусы и все такое - без толку. Только чтение, только хардкор.
<vladgobelen> мне он не нравится
<Kyshtynbai> хехех
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: я даже англоязычные песни не терплю..
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: Он просто уродлив, на мой взгляд.. Вот итальянский красив
<vladgobelen> и на русский похож больше
<Kyshtynbai> Кэнт рид май, кэнт рид май покер фейс
<Kyshtynbai> дискуссионный вопрос.
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: ты не в курсе почему флюс так редко находится?
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: я генерирую мир за миром и нигде нету практически
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: хотя играл в мире без него и нашел случайно мрамор.. Он в принципе за флюс проканал
<Kyshtynbai> ой, я затрудняюст с ответом. я нуб в дварвах).
<vladgobelen> ясно..
<vladgobelen> блин, еще бы неплохо сгенерировать мир, где подземные пещеры поглубже
<vladgobelen> а то начинаешь играть, а уже на 10 уровне они ><
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: вообще игра довольно простая, просто нужно несколько раз поиграть, чтобы запомнить где что находится
<vladgobelen> Kyshtynbai: главные точки - вода, еда и армия..
<vladgobelen> армию на постоянной тренировке нужно держать всегда в пределах 10-25% от населения
<Resager> вы про консольную гаму? О_о
<vladgobelen> Resager: Она на опенгл написана
<Resager> хм
<Resager> vladgobelen: как название на енглише
<vladgobelen> Resager: Dwarf Fortress
<Resager> спасиб. хотел как-то погамать, но некада( Есть скрины и консоли этой гамы)
<Resager> выглядит сложной)
<vladgobelen> Resager: Она очень сложная для вхождения
<vladgobelen> Resager: самая сложная из тех, что я играл
<Resager> vladgobelen: как же начать в нее гамать?
<vladgobelen> Resager: Но достаточно раз 5 начать крепость и шаг за шагом по манам поиграть и запомнишь что где
<Resager> хм.. окей. как-нибудь, как-нибудь
<vladgobelen> Resager: http://www.dfwk.ru/ вот очень неплохой сайт
<Resager> я на нем был)
<vladgobelen> Resager: http://www.dfwk.ru/Твоя_первая_крепость конкретно с этого и шаг за шагом как там описано
<Resager> vladgobelen: спасибо!
<vladgobelen> Оно очень быстро запоминается потом.
<vladgobelen> Просто каждую вещь нужно хотя бы дважды сделать и все
<Resager> С паматью у меня проблем не было, даж наоборот
<vladgobelen> Resager: И советую графическую версию. Особенно айронхэнд
<Resager> vladgobelen: почему не консоль?) консоль няшка)
<vladgobelen> Resager: удобнее
<Resager> окей)
<vladgobelen> Resager: например сразу виден уровень воды
<Resager> хм
<tagezi> всем привет )
<tagezi> можноли востановить файлы с флешки после форматирования?
<andrex> смотря какого
<tagezi> andrex: эм? там фотки были
<andrex> после какого форматирования?
<tagezi> andrex: ааа.. жена в фотике нажала отформатировать, а какое там форматирование я не знаю
<tagezi> andrex: ты имеешь ввыиду потёрта просто таблица или был перечерчен полностью?
<tagezi> andrex: а если потёрта только таблица, новые файлы ведь будут записываться с первого сектора, а не на свободное место, так?
<andrex> угу типа того
<tagezi> тогда можно забыть
<tagezi> andrex: спасибо )
<[Raiden]> программы восстановлеия файлов с фата есть. Но это наверное на канал про виндовс.
<[Raiden]> и фс ихняя опять же
<[Raiden]> как заметили выше после быстрого формата восстановить можно
<andrex> photorec R-studio итд
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да, там уже 20 гигов записано
<tagezi> и скорее всего поверх
<andrex> если что то записывалось то востановится частичн
<andrex> и уже какбе шансы что то что надо не перезаписано стремятся к 0
<SergeyIT> tagezi, бекапы спасают обычно или дополнительная флешка
<[Raiden]> тогда всё. Скажи что вещи которые требуется хранить должны бит ьминимум в 2 копиях.
<[Raiden]> на будущее
<tagezi> =) ситуация, фотоаппарат... третий день похода, до ближайшей розетки 28 км по горам... из електроники только фотоаппарат ))) как сделать бекап? =)
<tagezi> не, вру.. был ещё навигатор
<baronos> 28 км не форматировать и не фотать, вот бэкап)
<artus> tagezi, а че, флешкарты весять как чугуниевая буржуйка? )))
<artus> или на весь поход типа 1й достаточно? )))
<tagezi> artus: нет, но кто знал, что жена решит посмотреть сколько осталось места на флешке и случайно ворматнуть её )))
<artus> tagezi, зажал дать инструкцию жынке ? ))
<tagezi> artus: да зажал )) а флешку на 64 гига взяли.. она просто не вкурила что это ей щёлкать как обезьяснке и ещё видео снимать
<[Raiden]> Ну блин ) Когда негде бекапить не надо делать формат ))
<[Raiden]> Или писать ту да же после этого хотя бы. Т.к. некоторая вероятность всё ещё существует...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: она нечаяно ) но фотки жалко.. там олени в тумане были.. красиво очень
<[Raiden]> Ну пускай ещё раз едит и фоткает ))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да ладно... бог с ними... нужно будет наверное планшетку себе мелкую купить или приспособу какую-нибудь, что бы бекапить
<artus> tagezi, мм, а не проще пяток карточек ?
<artus> так чтоб бекапить не пришлось :)
<[Raiden]> проще быть повнимательней к опциям. на сдкарте фотки до приезда откуда-нить обычно доживают )
<artus> да и формат без подтверждения, кой-то непральный у тя фоотик
<tagezi> artus: да нормальный фотик, просто в конце ходового дня мозни не соображают
<tagezi> мозги*
<artus> вот посему в конце ходового дня жать только 1ну кнопку, сфотать) и карточки менять по мере уведомления )
<tagezi> artus: ну так и делали весь остальной поход... много карточек не удобно или дорого очень если брать большие
<artus> хотя тянуть с собой в пешку еще жменю гаджетов - прикольно ) екстремалы)
<artus> tagezi, ага, раз в 15 дороже планшетки :D
<tagezi> artus: ну на 16 гигов вроде около штуки стоит сейчас, но на каждый день брать по флешке... 12 дней ))
<artus> это чего за карточка то такая
<[Raiden]> если не повезет, то побъётся фйс как раз во время замены флэшки
<[Raiden]> фс
<[Raiden]> ))
<artus> ну если сильно не повезет то и фейс может побитцо :D
<tagezi> )
<tagezi>  ну, я точно не помню.. 64 гига нам встало с 4500, помоему...
<artus> ну взять еще одну такую и будет круть)
<[Raiden]> а что за носитель такой
<tagezi> 16 гиг в районе тясячи, если что-то китайское ноненейм брать то можно 450-500 взять
<[Raiden]> дорогой
<tagezi> sd card
<tagezi> у нас фотик стоит почти столькоже 4 года назад как карточка в нём )
<[Raiden]> наверное купили сдикарту в магазине фото.
<[Raiden]> в компутерных они дешевле
<tagezi> не, покупали в компьтерном мире.. юлмарте дешевле, но было очень лень ))) сейчас 16 гиг 480 стоит... подешевело походу
<[Raiden]> Я так же в своё время купил с мыльницей карту на 8 гигов в 2 раза дороже.
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> А.. ну может давн опокупали.
<[Raiden]> http://www.ulmart.ru/goods/216293/?head=1&from=market_1201_msk
<[Raiden]> прогресс бывает жесток )
<Resager> Не подскажете: хочу проверить папку /media/system - что собственно есть примонтированный раздел, с помощью программы baobab (Анализатор использования диска) а он пишет "не удалось проверить исключенную папку". Так же выдает на любой другой раздел из папк
<Resager> и /media
<Resager> Кстати вообще не знаю, где там добавлять исключения
<artus> tagezi, Kingston 64 GB SDXC Class 10 SDX10V/64GB 1 778,053российского рубля чето у тя каие то неправельные цены )
<[Raiden]> Resager: Я не сталкивался, у меня все разделы показывало. На гтк есть ещё gdmap
<Resager> [Raiden]: у меня все либы скачаны, и гтк и кде... попробуюка
<tagezi> artus: [Raiden] офигеть, чо я могу сказать? ))
<artus> и это средняя цена по магазинам) можно за 1600 взять )
<artus> tagezi, те в русском найти?
<artus> город какой?
<tagezi> artus: райден скинул уже
<artus> ну гдето такие ща цены и есть
<[Raiden]> Resager: если религиозные вопросы в плане либ не мачают , тогда вот  ещё вариант :) http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1013/h_1350153000_4711098_4685c9d01d.png
<[Raiden]> у*
<Resager> [Raiden]: спасибо)
<[Raiden]> ещё знаю ncdu , чуть более красивый du
<Resager> хм) попробую все0
<andrex> афигеть такая флешка у нас 4 штуки стоит)
<andrex> а вот китайский нонейм на 32 полторы
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/photos/56076:1404038575.png
<[Raiden]> да фиг с ней, главное что бы работала.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> собрал дрова, но с неверным префиксом. Забыл что надо делать что бы нормально запускалось http://pastebin.com/muFy5DiB
<SergeyIT> хорошо раньше было с пленками - не сотрешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зато засветишь
<SergeyIT> это если руки овсем кривые
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот тогда точно никакое воздержание от записи не поможет
<[Raiden]> фотография конечно стала популярна...
<[Raiden]> куда ни глянь везде фотки. Даже на моей мобиле целая куча, от ценников и расписаний до белок с утками и грибами
<[Raiden]> )
<SergeyIT> все равно имеет смыл оставлять не более 1-5% фоток
<tagezi> ну, я на зените учился, просто так обычно не снимаю... остаёться примерно 60-70% фотографий... хотя конечно шедевральных мало
<tagezi> а зенит тяжелый.. к нему ещё объективы нужно таскать.. тяжко
<Kyshtynbai> "Белки с утками и грибами" - похоже на название блюда :) .
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я с зенита 3м начинал и тяжелым его не считал (в 9лет) ;)
<[Raiden]> :)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у меня 122. я с ним почти всю страну проехал... но как-то хочеться весу поменьше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня вот такое счастье было http://darudar.org/gift/329316/
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1013/h_1350154330_2320122_47e6aea95a.jpeg
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: хорошая вещь.. простенькая но стекто не плохое было)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: где то до сих пор лежит. Наверно полный комплект
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну у меня тоже до сих пор лежит мой зенит... с мешком отснятой плёнки )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: отцифровал?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: угу..
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: http://rutube.ru/video/bc9d8d3ff4ffc15649633734920ffaaf/#.UHm6MCExqAM
<tagezi> качество фоток конечно в ролике порезано напрочь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> надо делать HD версию )
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35076 что то они шустро
<_d4vid> да здраствует федора-лайк http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=35075
<[Raiden]> Я лично  не очень-то тороплюсь заиметь сложный в управлении инит с бинарными логами и хттп сервером.
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, не я делал. Марине понравились какието фотки, она их и собрала в ролик... я бы половину даже не показал
<[Raiden]> этот инит убирает несколько программ, заменяет их, н ов то же время довольно сложный + нужны новые средства для настройки,  чтения лога и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Но может оно таким и должно быть... Убрать кучу текста , скриптов и т.д.
<[Raiden]> )
<_d4vid> Бета Steam под Linux уже в октябре
<Kyshtynbai> Афигенно!
<Kyshtynbai> А где прочитал? Дай линк.
<_d4vid> http://ubuntunews.ru/news/steam-linux-beta-testing-in-october.html
<Kyshtynbai> Мерси.
<_d4vid> bitte
<tagezi> да, круто... лучше бы что-нибудь дельное перенесли на линукс
<unsobill> здаров
<unsobill> есть еще какие-то русские каналы ?
<unsobill> первый раз забрел на русский канал :D
<SergeyIT> это единственный
<unsobill> клас
<unsobill> по фряхе у лисары был какой-то канал тоже не ?
<SergeyIT> больше нигде жизни нет, так как существует только убунта и ничего кроме
<leotr> привет
<unsobill> ага райское кофейное древо
<tagezi> SergeyIT: Нет Linux'а кроме Ubuntu, и  Марком Шаттлвортом его пророк. Да? )
<unsobill> какой дистро сейчас самый песперктивный в плане работы и будущего ?
<unsobill> так чтобы взять выучить его, сдать на LPI и чтобы уже не волноваться ближайшие лет 5
<SergeyIT> unsobill, виндоуз
<leotr> как создать установочный диск ubuntu с минимумом пакетов (как-то указать какие нужны, ну и зависимости), и запустить пост-инсталляционный скрипт, который бы подготовил все остальное.
<tagezi> leotr: тебе нетинстала много?
<leotr> и еще такой вопрос... можно ли этот установочный диск как-то записать в виде раздела жесткого диска, чтобы тот в случае необходимости мог переустановить (типа кнопки recovery на ноутбуках)
<unsobill> ну виндовз уже есть mcitp
<tagezi> artus: тут?
<artus> tagezi, угу, перезаряжаю обойму ))
<tacirus> У меня Убунту 10.04 и WM MetaCity   как это заменить на awesome  , еслия вообще говорю что-то осмысленное. Сам-то не вполне понимаю.
<leotr> tagezi: хммм... он на автомате устанавливает все? без единого вопроса?
<unsobill> как sysprep в винде ?
<tagezi> artus: ну тогда я пока почитаю ... эм... это )
<artus> @kick unsobill а кого это волнует на этом канале?
<leotr> artus: ну и за что человека было кикать?
<artus> @voice leotr
<artus> могу и тебя, читай правила
<artus> а на предмет перезаписать, береш dd и пишеш образ в раздел
<tacirus> artus: Помоги с осам на убунту
<artus> кто такой осам?
<tacirus> я его уже скачал,а вот как отключить метасити
<SergeyIT> полосатыми? ).
<tacirus> windows manager awesome
<artus> это такой мух ? )
<tacirus> мне жутко надоели тормоза с конами всякими, вдруг будет улше
<tacirus> лучше
<SergeyIT> с чем?
<artus> осам всяко лучше конав всяких, незнаю правда кто это
<tagezi> SergeyIT: он де сказал "с конами" )
<artus> стась xfce и не будет тормозов
<artus> хотя круче только опенбокс , но его пилить надо )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tacirus: http://habrahabr.ru/post/149994/
<tacirus> нужно почитать про sfce
<tacirus> JohnDoe_71Rus: сейчас почитаю
<SergeyIT> консоль самая быстрая
<artus> tacirus, дисграфия?
<artus> вопрос так, для себя уточнить
<tacirus> artus: в смысле?
<tacirus> какая еще дискография?
<tacirus> да,я  музыку люблю
<tagezi> tacirus: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=193741.0
<artus> в прямом, таки все еще хуже , еще и дисплексия
<tagezi> это?
<artus> *дислексия
<tacirus> tagezi: да, про этот осам я и говорил. Сейчас почитаю ссылку которую JohnDoe_71Rus скинул, и потом твою
<leotr> artus: Спасибо за совет. Ознакомился с правилами. да... вести себя не умеем мы пока. Во всем видим нарушение правил, а человек всего лишь провел аналогию, возможно пытаясь уточнить вопрос. Увы, жаль, что порой таких людей допускают до управления каналами :(
<artus> @kban leotr 86400 спсибо за ваше мнение, оно нам очень дорого
<tacirus> artus: Если xfce -  это голоконсольный Линукс - а я пока не прочел о нем- то мне рановато на такое переходить  будет
<SergeyIT> ого, голоконсольный!
<artus> tacirus, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4696871/pic/2012-10-13_shot.png не такой уж он и голоконсольный :)
<SergeyIT> а мы когда то юзали дубоперфокартный... а я и не знал (
<tagezi> )
<artus> вот только одного не пойму, кто виноват в сломаных хоткеях на скрипты, толи иксы, толи еще какая напасть
<artus> или может поменялось чего, чейто не получается скриншотилку на хоткей повесить (((
<tagezi> artus: ты ему скрин в дебе даёшь.. в убу крыса тормозит также как и юнити
<tacirus> да, есть аккие-то иконки на столе, вижу
<artus> tagezi, ну что я могу сказкть) бунта она вещ в себе ))
<tagezi> tacirus: ты сегодня жжошь ))) через фразу на баш можно вешать )
<SergeyIT> главное, что стол есть
<artus> SergeyIT, ну хоть иконки какие то рассмотрел на скрине ))
 * SergeyIT подумал, что хороший стул тоже неплохо
<tagezi> SergeyIT: в опенбоксе он тоже есть с самого началу )))) только пользоваться им можно после пары недель работы бензопилой )
<artus> tagezi, данифига, на все надо потратить час времени)
<tagezi> artus: это тебе, и скорее всего ты будешь кофе варить в это время ))
<artus> ну тип того :D
<SergeyIT> tagezi, если нужно для дела, то быстро сделаешь
<tagezi> SergeyIT: быстро - это очень относительная вещь
<tagezi> блин, а у меня нет иконок на столе ((
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у меня тоже - у нас же голоконсольный линукс
<tagezi> )
<tacirus> Здесь ещё vmii упоминают
<tacirus> wmii*
<tagezi> tacirus: слушай, может ты ссамого начала начнёшь? )))
<SergeyIT> с книжек
<tagezi> ну может просто с того что у него за машина и что за система стоит
<tacirus> Лучше тогда с дощечек на клинописи
<tacirus> у меня убунту 10.04 с гномом
<tagezi> tacirus: а машинка какая?
<artus> синенькая
<tagezi> )
<tacirus> серебристая
<deniska> хм
<SergeyIT> на 10.04 все летать должно
<deniska> На 8.04 всё летает
<deniska> А 10.04 уже было тормозом
<deniska> Там рабочий стол появлялся не сразу пыщ после ввода пароля
<deniska> а сначала панелька, потом иконки, потом ещё секунда на иконки в трее
<deniska> Я кстати если меня просят поставить убунту, ставлю с юнити
<deniska> пусть мучаются (:
<tacirus> Intel(R) Pentium (R) M processor 1.73 Hz
<deniska> Это как-то связано с недавним ограблением музея?
<tacirus> Memory 1.5 GB
<artus> tacirus, а нафига столько памяти на таком камне ?
<artus> оно что так, что так - пичалька :D
<deniska> Памяти надо закупаться максимум сразу
<deniska> Потому что когда внезапно появится какой-нибудь ДДР7, планки под своё железо найти будет проблематично
<tacirus> память для игр на винде
<tacirus> да и вообще хорошо
<deniska> А также для кешей, файрфокса и еклипса (:
<tagezi> tacirus: lubuntu попробуй
<artus> каакие нафиг игры на таком конфиге :D
<SergeyIT> интересно, на 1 герце сколько времени память проверяется?
<tacirus> Ну мне хватает стареньких
<shenmue> недавно мморпг пиратки смотрел
<shenmue> там аптайм вывесили 15000 дней =)
<shenmue> 42 года сервак вова работал =)
<artus> shenmue, круто, помню мой дед еще говорит в 70х в вов гамал
<SergeyIT> вов - это в 40-х
<artus> SergeyIT, ну мы ж про серваки интернетные )
<artus> небось еще на перфокартах патчи вносили
<SergeyIT> с пульта
<shenmue> классный фильм
<shenmue> не зря посмотрел
<tacirus> artus: решил попробовать xfce  Что мне сейчас делать?
<tagezi> shenmue: чо за фильм?
<shenmue> заложница
<tagezi> tacirus: не пробуй хубунту - она ещё сильнее тормозит чес убунту )
<tagezi> чем*
<tagezi> tacirus: у меня бук бул примерно твоих хорактеристик, я ставил
<tagezi> был*
<tacirus> Это мне нужно будет систему переустанавливать всю?
<shenmue> лубунту либо мяту с lxde либо дебиан с lxde
<tagezi> ну, лучше да, иначе криво очень встанет точно
<shenmue> либо lxde так накати
<tagezi> не, деб с лхде у него летать будет ))
<shenmue> а цель это тормоза да?
<shenmue> тогда висту
<tacirus> У меня стояла Линукс минт когда-то - но тогда я вообще про Линукс ничего не знал кроме того что он естьт Россинка стояла  тормоза такиеже были
<shenmue> и все планки оперативы вытащи кроме одной
<SergeyIT> tacirus, http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=30990.0
<shenmue> у меня вначале года такой комп был
<SergeyIT> shenmue, можно не вытаскивать, у него "Intel(R) Pentium (R) M processor 1.73 Hz"
<shenmue> а потом апгрейд, еще апгрейд и еще... а потом компы горели 4 раза в месяц
<tagezi> почему обои под мой монитор не делают )))
<shenmue> из за бп ><
<tagezi> ??? это специально что бы у меня на рабочем столе картинок не было?? ))
<SergeyIT> shenmue, ..1.73 Hz ))
<shenmue> хм...
<shenmue> тогда дос
<SergeyIT> не потянет
<shenmue> вернуть в музей
<tacirus> у меня ноут
<shenmue> верни в музей
<tacirus> в то время в музее другие вещи были
<shenmue> было бы у меня железо на руках...
<shenmue> и еще причина зачем на нем линь =)
<tacirus> это какой-то вопрос ко мне?
<tacirus> shenmue: ?
<SergeyIT> tacirus, а зачем?
<tagezi> tacirus: им делать нечего, поболтать охото.. вот и тролят ))))
<shenmue> тут ребята из клана пишут что это хорошая запчасть  для апгрейда ифона
<tacirus> хочешь погубить ифон?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это не мы тролим, а автор вопроса
<tagezi> shenmue: ну я на таком себе кинотеатр собрал.. теперь с женой мультики смотрим )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, я ему ссылку на тему дал, а он прочитал?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, у него ещё двух советов нет
<tagezi> для полноты картины ))
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/714642/9a1ad0a4
<tagezi> поля остаються по краям (
<SergeyIT> растяни
<tagezi> SergeyIT: тогда четкость ломается... лучше безних совсем
<tagezi> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1014/h_1350164700_9113133_5f74a9a6b5.png
<tagezi> примерно так охото
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у тебя же фоток много, сообрази что нибудь
<navnav> А вот в настройках ХCHAT ...внешний звуковой проигрыватель ... что прописать?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну в этом то и проблемма у меня монитор 1366х768 и фотки не ложаться нормально... а я стараюсь снимать так что бы не кадрировать потом
<tagezi> а на сайтах с обоями какойто бред сплохной выкинут, интересного мало очень
<tacirus> SergeyIT: да, прочитал
<tacirus> заморочки одни
<SergeyIT> tacirus, думашь здесь тебе рецепт выдадут сходу?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, поэтому у меня картина Малевича
<tacirus> SergeyIT: необязательно сходу, можно присесть , отдышаться
<tacirus> а вообще у меня слишком острой проблемы нет
<tacirus> но таки лучше что-то новое узнавать
<SergeyIT> tacirus, самое простое - купи новый бук
<SergeyIT> а на этом оставь ХР
<tacirus> так можно договориться до того, что XP лучше Линукса
<tagezi> tacirus: тебе уже кучу вариантов накидали, возьми и пробуй.. только бекап сделай важной инфы...
<tacirus> я так и сделаю
<tagezi> а если будешь присаживаться, то много нового не узнаешь
<tagezi> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1014/h_1350166385_3067894_8258968ce4.png =))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> http://wallpaperscraft.ru/image/robot_goluboy_glaza_zhuk_zelnyy_tekst_27579_1366x768.jpg
<[Raiden]> а это уменя есть
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а такая обоинка есть? http://goo.gl/LLiCb  =))
<[Raiden]> Тоже где-то была )
<tagezi> ну, таварищи из конкурирующих комерческих систем как-то более активны по созданию прикольных обоев
<tagezi> так что, оставлю я себе пока слоников )
<tacirus> Я на работу себе поставлю мамонтозагонщиков
<tacirus> где можно взять эту обоину не в виде скрина?
<tagezi> эм...
<tagezi> сейчас
<tagezi> tacirus: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1014/h_1350168289_1806411_3b3ee79fdb.jpeg
<tacirus> спасибо
<tagezi> нз
<tagezi> лан, всем ночи
<tacirus> приятных
<[Raiden]> ЛОЛОЛО
<[Raiden]> YT NELF
<[Raiden]> не туда
#ubuntu-ru 2012-10-14
<tacirus> artus: решил попробовать xfce  Что мне сейчас делать?
<tacirus> А у меня не 3-ий гном таки а 2.30.2
<tacirus> artus: это старое сообщение
<[Raiden]> tacirus: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tacirus> [Raiden]: я решил попробовать i3
<tacirus> вот только не знаю а как же его запустить, но уже скачал на комп с репозитория ну и установил , видимо
<tacirus> а вижу нужн править ~/.xinitrc
<tacirus> у меня даже нет такого файла-то
<tacirus> в том смысле что я знаю что онскрытый и я их вижу
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: о.черный райден
<[Raiden]> белый я
<[Raiden]> и сияющий
<unsobill> @artus, ты ебанный лось, за что ты меня кикнул убожище ? из за таких ban-abusive ебанатов  как вы месье к русских и отношение хреновое в мире - тупорылый уебан, кикнул не за что, иди вздрочни на свою кнопочку бана под одеялком
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user unsobill
<skai-falkorr> от у кого то утро не удалось:)
<andrex> фанаты)
<skai-falkorr> andrex: а ведь раньше у меня такие были:)а сча я уже добряк
<skai-falkorr> старею
<skai-falkorr> а когда он его кикнул?
<andrex> фз, я спал наверно уже
<andrex> или когдато раньше
<skai-falkorr> и он сток терпел?
<skai-falkorr> чет в бан листе и нет
<andrex> злобушку копил)
<skai-falkorr> ночами думал об артусе
<skai-falkorr> исходил слюной
<skai-falkorr> а тут бам - попался
<andrex> в 5 16 по моему времени, за виндофлуд он его кикнул
<andrex> целых 6 часов ждал чювак, чтоб излить свою злость)
<skai-falkorr> аааа.и он решил, что соблюдение правил в отношении нарушителей пагубно сказываются на репутации россии?
<andrex> возможно)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: andrex: мне это напоминает: "Ты наезжаешь на меня потому что я черный, да?!"
<skai-falkorr> тут скорее такие вот борцы за права нарушителей репутацию россии показывают
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: так судя по его фразе он не из россии
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: да ни разу
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: он патриот и у него уша болит
<skai-falkorr> хотя служить или еще что делать ля блага страны он не хочет
<skai-falkorr> но он патриот
<baronos> че не спим?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: утро уже
<baronos> блииин, точно
<skai-falkorr> baronos: а ты то какого не спишь?
<awutz>  кто нибудь знает русскую компанию предоставлюющую VPN доступ?
<baronos> skai-falkorr: у меня работа такая, вот выпали смены на выходные (
<andrex> сам поднеми
<skai-falkorr> awutz: называется "системный администратор"
<baronos> и создай компанию
<awutz> skai-falkorr: lol ? ?
<skai-falkorr> awutz: bazinga
<awutz> skai-falkorr: для прайваси, не для удаленного доступа к ресурсам компании етц.
<skai-falkorr> awutz: ну и?
<skai-falkorr> awutz: а чем тебе пиратовский впн то не нравится?
<awutz> skai-falkorr: ну так... спрашиваю же.... искал не насшел. думаю может на русском линукс канале кто-нить пользуется ...
<skai-falkorr> ага.пользуются.самоподнятыми
<awutz> skai-falkorr: я живу в штатah. местным компаниям веры нет.
<skai-falkorr> а русским компаниям есть?
<skai-falkorr> уууу...это ты давно тут не был
<awutz> skai-falkorr: ну так да кстати.
<skai-falkorr> ставь себе i2p и люминивую шапочку
<awutz> skai-falkorr: американской компании могут присларь т.н. "сапину" или НСЛ (письмо нациольной безопастности) - и они всю вашу информацию сливают и что интересно - вы об этом даже не узнаете...
<skai-falkorr> awutz: а русской даже без бумажки позвонят и сольют
<skai-falkorr> даже бе официальной бумаги
<awutz> skai-falkorr: ну так русская компания сольет если фсб - так американцев это даже и не волнует... им главное чтбы фсб, нса не слили
<skai-falkorr> русская компания сольет любому, кто попросит. чтобы проблем было меньше
<skai-falkorr> ставь свое впн на каком нить дедикадет сервере в германии
<baronos> ну вот. теперь уже тебя пасет фсб\цру\анб\гру тебя слили, беги.......
<skai-falkorr> ага.
<skai-falkorr> artus: обрати внимание на человека. ему есть что скрывать.скажешь шефу
<awutz> skai-falkorr: ну да так думал. европа тоже не очень безопастна. Лучше страна которая не подстелитса под штатовский запрос. Россия, китайили Иран там.
<baronos> иран\ирак и весь арабский мир, фильтруется и курируется американской разведкой.
<awutz> baronos: ммм. ну сомеваюсь.
<awutz> сделайте там кто нить отечественную ВПН компанию. специально на амерский рынок... они своим ВПН нах не верят.
<andrex> а нашим что вдруг верить стали, странно както
<awutz> andrex: тут все намного серьезней - ебанутая страна вообще. 14 скачаных песен = 500000$ штрафа. русской компании ФБР не может попросту прислать легальный запрос на вашу информацию - нет такого механизма.
<skai-falkorr> awutz: ты настолько нищий, что не можешь позволить потратить пару баксов на альбом музыки?
<andrex> не штрафы же круче платить)
<andrex> и да не материмся
<awutz> ж чувствую. отличная бизнес идея, с SOPA,PIPA,ACTA  интерес к не-US,не-EU ВПН вырастет в стократ. тока сделать нормальный маркетинг на целевую пиндосскую аудиторию.
<skai-falkorr> awutz: до первого ноября
<skai-falkorr> а там закон о защите детей, черынй список и великий рассеский файрволл
<awutz> skai-falkorr: в смысле что сайты будут блокироваться которые русские законы нарушают? ну так зесь давно так. фбр блочит их постоянно. это еще позно сделали.
<skai-falkorr> awutz: русские блокируют не сайт, не отдельную страницу блога.а целые подсети хостера
<skai-falkorr> один блог вызывал блокировку блоггера
<skai-falkorr> один ролик может позволить блочить ютюб.
<skai-falkorr> одна заметка позволит блочить жж
<skai-falkorr> потому как кроме сайта дают указание блока ip
<skai-falkorr> помимо самого материала
<skai-falkorr> и пофиг, что материал уже переехал в другой блог, никто не будет отменять
<awutz> skai-falkorr:  сча почитаю. у меня здороые сомнения.
<skai-falkorr> awutz: это не сомнения.это практика с примерами этого года
<skai-falkorr> awutz: и это до официального вступления закона в силу
<openvoid> давно прора блочить сайты, а то у людей есть иллюзия свободы которой нет
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: давно пора загнать в рабские лагеря.чтобы ресурсы качали, да дворцы строили
<openvoid> все кто способен качать ресурты уже их качают, остальное население считается лишним
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: а дворцы строить?
<openvoid> дворцы на колыме спросом у элиты не пользуются
<skai-falkorr> пусть по всей рашке строят
<skai-falkorr> рабам не пофиг, где строить под ритминые удары плетью
<openvoid> элита рашку даже за пределами колымы не очень жалует, больше лазурный берег и тп
<skai-falkorr> ну вот там пусть и строят
<openvoid> там свои рабы есть
<skai-falkorr> отправить 10 лямов рабов с гранатами и бомбами самих себя взрывать - вот и новая страна захвачена
<skai-falkorr> пока там культуру изображают и равноправие
<openvoid> нее, страны уже поделены
<awutz> "По закону специальная организация будет мониторить Сеть и обращаться в Роскомнадзор в случае, если обнаружит на сайте детскую порнографию, инструкции по производству или приобретению наркотиков или советы по
<skai-falkorr> ну так и что?ктото мешает обнаглеть и себе все забрать?
<awutz> осуществлению самоубийства.Роскомнадзор уведомляет об этом владельца сайта и хостинг-провайдера. Владелец сайта должен удалить опасный контент в течение суток, а если он не сделает этого, еще сутки на удаление информации
<awutz> даются хостеру."
<awutz> хммм. ну и что? здесь это уже и так давно нелегально.... В россии я так понимаю это административка... даже без штрафа....? ну так а здесь вас вообще на всю жизнь посадят за CP например. по описанию вообще либеральнейший закон.
<skai-falkorr> awutz: блаблабла
<openvoid> смысл в том что элите колонии захватывать метрополию нафик не нужно
<skai-falkorr> awutz: у нас в законах все красиво написано.я тебе примеры применения давал
<awutz> skai-falkorr: gde primery?
<skai-falkorr> awutz: в магазине оптики
<awutz> skai-falkorr: вижу много фапа про дворцы
<skai-falkorr> awutz: ну так в магазин оптики прямым ходом
<openvoid> [08:29] <skai-falkorr> один блог вызывал блокировку блоггера
<openvoid> [08:29] <skai-falkorr> один ролик может позволить блочить ютюб.
<vladgobelen> не так
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: дай ему время очочки то купить.а то ведь снова не заметит
<vladgobelen> один идиот у власти может заблочить ютуб
<vladgobelen> так будет правильнее
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: а их там не один идиот.их там много
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: именно.. а там даже не один
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: пользуясь их методами даже их сайты блокировали со списком
<vladgobelen> i2p  в помощь
<openvoid> я за то чтобы блочить ютуб, это бесплатное как пиво поделие рождает нездоровые иллюзии своботы в то время как мир устроен совершенно по другому. иллюзии надо разрушать
<awutz> хха. а я то гадал что за 18+ появилось на ленте.ру недавно.
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: ага.иди первым показывай пример.вырубай интернет и бегом работать на хозяина
<skai-falkorr> awutz: это немного другое
<baronos> надо машину времени улететь в прошлое и убить сару коннор
<vladgobelen> awutz: Это требование ко всем СМИ
<vladgobelen> awutz: причем лента идиоты.. У них должно быть 16, а не 18
<vladgobelen> awutz: вполне могут оштрафовать
<skai-falkorr> awutz: это как бы завязка, чтобы показать, что все не для того, чтобы взять под контроль сми, а чтобы детей защищать
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: не могут они 16
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: Откуда там 18?
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: новости про насилиеубийствокровьФОТОШОКВИДЕО
<vladgobelen> это новостной сайт с модерацией
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: метка ставится по самому суровому материалу
<vladgobelen> По требованиям 16. Им должны были объяснить
<vladgobelen> хотя, возможно
<vladgobelen> ну, они хоть значек правильно сделали
<vladgobelen> на ньюслэнде до сих пор нету.. скоро штрафовать будут
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: ведь не удалять же старые новости с шокирующими детей подробностями и не чистить же новые, как сейчас в кино сиськи замазывают по тиви
<skai-falkorr> vladgobelen: проще поставить по закону по самой суровой новости 18+
<skai-falkorr> все равно ж ответственность за посещение детьми не на них
<skai-falkorr> они ограничили
<skai-falkorr> пусть родители следят
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: кстати, за каждым таким значком следят, ты в курсе?)
<openvoid> ну когото досада что бесплатного сыра на бтубе больше нет и мышеловка захлопнулась может сподвигнуть воспринимать хлыст как должное, я же буду строить свою свободную ферму где все животные равны с cc и gpl
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: специальные люди заходят на сайты каждого зареганного сми и смотрят, стоит или нет) Правильно или нет)
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: И если нету - звонят и предупреждают
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: дада.рабам полезно думать, что они строят себе свободу
<skai-falkorr> ^_^
<awutz> цифирьки на сайты добавлять - это конечно глупо.... но не смертельно. В UK недавно был принят закон по которому нельзя cookie создавать без согласия юзера. И каждый ЮК сайт теперь показывает надпись с предупреждением о cookies. kinda dumb
<awutz> too.
<vladgobelen> я же говорю - i2p в помощь..
<vladgobelen> и никаких проблем или "циферок"
<skai-falkorr> сраный космотрактор в помощь
 * openvoid даёт skai-falkorr бутылочку с эндорфином :)
 * skai-falkorr в благодарность ставит openvoid клизьму (произносить с ленинским акцентом)
<openvoid> всем лежать пол-часа и радоваться :)
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: это у тебя так на клизму реакция, что все должны лечь, чтобы было безопасней, и радоваться, что выжили?
<skai-falkorr> ууууу.опасно
<openvoid> ну раз такая тема про рабство - грех было не процитировать
<skai-falkorr> от блин
<skai-falkorr> думаю, че в наушниках так тихо
<skai-falkorr> а у мня системная громкость наполовину уменьшена
<awutz> ну так а DMCA в штатх - то же самое. Любой человек пришлет требование снять контент якобы нарушающий копирайт - и че  - снимут. половина из эих обращений фальшивки как вяснилось.
<openvoid> проблема в том что чтобы просто качать ресурсы столько населения нафик не нужно, вот и чтобы не было желания рвануть в метрополию обмотавшись гранатами вот и дают этим лишним всякие ютубы, брынцаловы и клинские чтобы тихо передо
<openvoid> хли
<skai-falkorr> openvoid: им достаточно не запрещать распространение водки
<skai-falkorr> ибо на гранаты согласится только бухаломаньяки
<openvoid> ютуб = та же водка, просто перегиб в отдельно взятой колонии вышел с законом о детях
<skai-falkorr> балин.герои с моими сохраненками стоят на работе
<skai-falkorr> абыдна
<skai-falkorr> ubuntuhelp: привет, бобер
<baronos> skai-falkorr: а че, пф ядро нужное для нет\ноутбуков?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: полезное
<baronos> ок, попробую)
<skai-falkorr> baronos: отзывчивей, менее прожорливей, хибернат работает
<skai-falkorr> baronos: так что тестируй
<baronos> попробую конечно
<skai-falkorr> baronos: не попробуешь, сделаешь!
<skai-falkorr> это приказ, сынок. не подведи меня
<skai-falkorr> за нами война
<baronos> война войной,а обед по расписанию
<baronos> у нас тут есть 9Д театр))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> baronos: 9D это в подпространстве?
<Resager> baronos: ну 5Д Это с двиюущимися сиденьями и брызгами воды, ну может ещё запах (японци придумали), но 9 то откуда?))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Resager: а 5D это все же не перебор? Я лично знаю 3 измерения, ну 4- это время можно предположить
<rapidsp> есть еще параллельные миры
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с параллельными жителями
<JohnDoe_71Rus> n-мерные пространства в высшей школе пытаются объяснить :) куда тут простомы обывателю
<skai-falkorr> JohnDoe_71Rus: а кто сказал, что 5D кино - это в пятимерном физическом пространстве? измерения могут быть не в физическом пространстве
<Redfield> =)
<Redfield> это не для людей =)
<Redfield> кто нибудь себе гиперкуб может представить ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> skai-falkorr: если это органы чувств, то тоже неувязочка. Обоняния нету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Redfield: кино такое было
<Resager> JohnDoe_71Rus: время нельзя брать за 4-е измерение, потому как оно зависит от гравитации
<Resager> Redfield: может
<Redfield> кто может ?
<Resager> А N-мерные кинотеатры это такой же рекламный ход, как бритвы для бритья с N-лезвиями
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в данном случае время в расчет идет. Потребитель использует время в течении сеанса )
<Resager> Redfield: я могу, берешь обычный куб и расслаиваешь его до следующей абстрактной меры)
<Resager> JohnDoe_71Rus: нуок)
<Redfield> собсно и в чём пробема c временем ? ну искажает гавитация ввремя ... и почем нельзя взять на 4 ищмерение
<Resager> Redfield: потому что динамично. Только в идеальной системе можно его учитывать, а как бы.. с реальными объектами не стоит применять методы Сферических лошадей в Вакууме
<Redfield> почему учёные пространственно временной континиум придумали ?
<Resager> придумали? О_о
<Redfield> ну открыли )
<Resager> Чтобы строить новые гипотезы и доказывать старые возможно. Чтобы наука на месте не стояла, например))
<Redfield> а наше 3d пространство статично ? идеальная система ?
<Resager> Redfield: нууу... как бы да :3
<Resager> только не надо здесь про увеличение длинны от скорости))
<Resager> Увы я должен прервать дискуссию, мне необходимо выполнить роль грузчика на некотрое время)))
<Redfield> там же как раз на времени завязано увеличение длинны от скорости )
<Redfield> у кого нибудь есть книга в электронном виде Сингулярность близко» Рей Курцвейл
<Redfield> что то в инете найти немогу
<adminn> как в кедах обновить пакеты? пишет, что нет полномочий
<adminn> Выполнение этого действия без соответствующего полномочия невозможно
<baronos> sudo
<adminn> через терминал запускать всё что ли?
<Redfield> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<baronos> обновлять через гуй это гуёвая идея имхо
<adminn> некошерно же
<baronos> кошерно не кошерно, в топку все эти предрасудки
<adminn> и неудобно
<bosyi> удобно
<bosyi> вызвал терминал, нажал стрелочку вверх и ентер
<Resager> с каких это пор консоль не кошерно?
<Redfield> виндо привычка ...
<Resager> да не скажи
<Resager> мышкофилия скорее
<Redfield> пожалуй )
<tacirus> Привет всем
<tacirus> Поставил i3 и awesome  (WM), больше понравился awesome (покр мере адекватно реагирует на нажатие клавиш), а вот как установить из-под них интерент соединение /(оно у меня по WIFI через роутер а от него мобильный модем) не знаю
<tacirus> Подскажете какие службы нужно на компе запустить?
<andrex> tacirus: какие есть все твои help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/настройка_сети_вручную
<tacirus> спасибо, открываю читать
<SergeyIT> а зачем вручную?
<tacirus> это о проводной сети
<tacirus> а у меня нет кабеля
<andrex> а ниже что не надо читать или гордость не позволяет?
<tacirus> Я с роутером по вайфаю соединяюсь
<tacirus> сейчас ниже гляну
<tacirus> О, вижу строчки про WIFI
<SergeyIT> tacirus, а НМ чем не устраивает?
<andrex> а у него его нет
<tacirus> Я не знаю, что это такое
<andrex> awesome стоит
<tacirus> Ну в данный момент у меня GNOME запущен
<andrex> хм
<tacirus> Иначе я с Вами не смог бы общаться
<tacirus> А вот прочитаю и перейду в AWESOME , чтобы настроить интернет соединение
<SergeyIT> а если куда поедешь с буком, везде настраивать будешь?
<andrex> а там тулзу скачать и усё
<tacirus> Я с ним никуда не езжу.
<tacirus> У меня в GNOME  всё автоматически находится я и не знаю что за что отвечает.
<tacirus> А здесь копаться еще нужно оказывается в Awesome
<SergeyIT> так и пользуйся
<SergeyIT> чем ты вообще на буке занимаешься?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кому там нужна сеть http://kubuntu.ru/node/8438
<tacirus> SergeyIT: дома ничем особенным
<tacirus> играю в игры, лажу по инету
<tacirus> чатюсь на этом канале
<tacirus> JohnDoe_71Rus: не находит в репозитории пакета cnetworkmanager
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tacirus: я nm-cli пробовал. На 12.04
<tacirus> этот тоже не находит
<tacirus> у меня 10.04
<tacirus> ИНтересно было бы установить 12.04, но столько возни с бэкапом убдет
<tacirus> Зато такой есть knetworkmanager
<tacirus> его установлю
<SergeyIT> tacirus, так и пользуй гном, куда торопиться. У меня на компе PIII 800Мгц 500Мб 8.04 с гномом была и нормально было
<tacirus> SergeyIT: Да у меня тоже в принципе всё нормально
<tacirus> Просто есть желание покопаться в чем=нибудь
<tacirus> Когда копаешься , узнаешь что-то новое. И то, что всем известно, а ты еще не знаешь.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tacirus: еще wicd есть. Он тоже для авесома не подходит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tacirus: nm-cli в составе NM команда в консоли
<tacirus> Не знаю, я сейчас перейду в авесом и там уже буду пробовать то, что мне здесь посоветовали
<andrex> я когда то на 3 пне фильмы смотрел причём нормально так, в двд, а щас сижу на 4 2.8 с 1 гигом опры и с нв 2 и слайдшоу смотрю) странно както
<andrex> правда там не пень был а duron помоему
<tacirus> Чем дальше тем тормозистее.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tacirus: http://kubuntu.ru/node/8438#comment-85926
<tacirus> JohnDoe_71Rus: да, я этот коммент прочел и уже открыл страницу где есть этот пакет
<andrex> а это всё флеш проц на 100 процентов грузит, в обычном плеере не всё так плохо ещё наверно надо мплеер и в консольку)
<tacirus> все ухожу на Awesome
<tacirus> Ждите от туда или от сюда
<skai-falkorr> technology crime ttask force
<skai-falkorr> привет, Коноко. Это я, Шинатама.
<andrey_> видя количество народу на некоторых каналах irc чувствуешь себя олдфагом :(
<skai-falkorr> почму?
<andrey_> потому что раньше сидело по 300 человек щас от силы 20
<andrey_> это я не про этот канал
<andrex> на фринод или убунту забугорный зайди
<andrey_> я и так там, я про русские
<andrex> просто тут сервер нерусиш восновно все на далнетах всяких
<andrex> а тут спокойнее
<skai-falkorr> тут кошерно
<skai-falkorr> там блондиночки, чмаффки, кириллица в никах и отсутствие мозга в промышленных масштабах
<andrex> эт точно
<andrex> дурдом 1 словом
<skai-falkorr> там как контакт.
 * deniska попытался сменить ник на кириллический
<deniska> сраный сервер не умеет utf8 в никах :3
<deniska> А так всем чмоки в этом чате (:
<andrey_> хД
<Tonius> всем привет! есть в репозитории убунту irc демон с поддержкой русских ников из коробки? )
 * baronos думает чего так всем  русские ники нужны?
<andrex> из коробки нет, но настроить можно к примеру set { allowed-nickchars { russian-w1251; }; };
<Tonius> в моей организации нужны. еще бы как-нибудь сделать привязку по ипишнику
<Tonius> к ник. чтобы сам присваивался в зависимости от ипишника
<andrex> Tonius: use /msg alis list *ircd*
<Tonius> andrex хм.. тогда что лучше выбрать из репозитория, чтобы эта опция сработала?
<Tonius> вобще я думал utf-8 лучше
<andrex> в ирц проблемы с утф из за того что в утф таблица символов больше
<Tonius> навеняка уже решили
<Tonius> где-то
<artus> для оргинизации irc нафиг ненужно , темболее с русс никами, жабер же есть
<skai-falkorr> artus: дай человеку выпендриться
<andrex> угу или какойнить лан чат
<Tonius> нам нужно, чтобы 2 сервера слинковать в разных частях города, так чтобы всего 1 tcp сессия была
<artus> openvpn же
<artus> хотя линковать сервера через irc и русс ники, чето я пропустил в этой жизни
<UNIm95> Tonius: я поздновато подключился. обрисуй проблему еще раз
<Tonius> Хочу irc сервер с поддержкой русских ников выбрать из репозитория. думал что можно с utf-8, но если нет, то скажите какие из них будут работать с опцией set { allowed-nickchars { russian-w1251; }; };
<andrex> ircd
<Tonius> artus openvpn и так поднято. это не решает количество tcp сессий к серверу
<Tonius> andrex просто ircd нет в репозитории убунту. есть ircd-irc2 например. пойдет?
<andrex> да
<skai-falkorr> artus: у них сервак тож выйдет в чат и ему будут команды давать, типо "давай, цук, перезагружайся и поднимай 1с"
<Tonius> andrex не сработало
<Tonius> пипка Erroneous Nickname
<Lorgus> hi all
<Tonius> добавил это в /etc/ircd/ircd.conf
<Lorgus> проблемка со звуком.... не за что в правые строки вписать  http://tcp.ru/images/ae131bd268b7a5811d8d3292e1d0d2dc.png
<andrex> и вобще если надо другую кодирофку можно на разные порты делать разные кодировки
<UNIm95> Tonius:  не геморойся с русскими никами. от этого проблем будет больше чем выгоды.
<andrex> попробуй russian-1251
<Tonius> приказ начальства, ничего не поделать
<andrex> Tonius: дуй на канал ирцд
<Tonius> они там англоязычные
<artus> Tonius, ну тогда учи язык
<UNIm95> Tonius: или предложи поголовно скайп сделать
<baronos> гугл+
<Tonius> надо трафик экономить и тсп сессии
<cmd> помогите разобратся. есть сервер с ubuntu 10.04 в нем 2 сетевые карты. 1 принимает инет от роутера, а вторая сеть с рабочим компом. как настроить сервер что бы работало все нормально. а то получается так что есть сеть нету инета и наоборот
<cmd> ип прописаны руками
<Lorgus> cmd нифига не понял
<artus> для того чтоб работало все нормально надо нажать на кнопку "сделать все нормально"
<Lorgus> а почему второй комп в роутер не воткнуть ?
<cmd> надо сеть 1 gbit а роутера только 100 мбит
<Lorgus> cmd купи свич на 1гбит и воткни за роутером
<cmd> свитч сразу отпадает
<artus> !nat | cmd
<ubuntuhelp> cmd: Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<Redfield> что за сволочи берут плату за tcp сессии ?
<Tonius> andrex перепробовал варианты russian-1251, cp125, russian-cp1251,
<Tonius> хз что еще..
<andrex> ну значит качай тарбол с untialircd и собирай сам
<deniska> или напиши сам (:
<andrex> unrealircd
<andrex> опичатался)
<andrex> или у руснет или далнет попроси)
<Redfield> вся корпоративная переписка уйдёт в инет =)
<Redfield> можно так же openfire поставить , его c AD интегррировать легко
<andrex> и да ты когда конфиг меняеш демон перезапускаеш хоть?
<Tonius> конечно перезапускаю) почему корпоративная пересписка вдруг в инет уйдет?
<Redfield> если на внешних серверах завести канал
<[Raiden]> может и не все варианты, не факт что cp1251 и CP1251 одно и то же.
<[Raiden]> И кстати , нахрена? сча даже мирк работает в утф
<andrex> да конфиг так задается кодировка может быть люьой и пишется без ср
<andrex> б*
<[Raiden]> мой клинет конечн оуумеет выбирать кодировку и в последних версиях мирка можно отключить утф, но нахрена?
<[Raiden]> :)
<baronos> ну чтоб было)
<andrex> windows-1251 не только русски russian-1251 аналагично russian-w1251 только русский
<baronos> ты представь, что твое окружение что то неумеет отключать? это все, катастрофа))
<[Raiden]> Ну ладно, вам виднее. Но я на ваш ирк сервер не пойду ) И так на двух вишу и оба в утф
<Tonius> Raiden тогда какую опцию мне указать на сервере чтобы он работал с утф ?
<Tonius> пока остановился на ircd-hybrid
<Redfield> а что там за история c tcp сесииями ?
<Redfield> почему ограничение ?
<Tonius> нет ограничения. я так хочу. мне ненравится когда большой нетстат )
<Tonius> поэтому я делаю 2 сервера линкованых, вместо одного с кучей соединений
<Tonius> Raiden если хочешь сказать, что он пол умолчанию работает с утф, тогда почему я не могу менять ник на русский? клиент поддерживает.
<[Raiden]> а.. ircd не знаю как работает.  Я 1 раз только настраивал , но он был не из дистра , а из 1 русской сети , ихний форк.
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Подскажите, как можно сделать образ ubuntu на одном компе и перенести на другой со всем софтом и какие есть подводные камни?
<[Raiden]> Я просто до вашего выбора кодировки докопался
<andrex> а кодирофка какбы роли не играет можно на разные порты повесить разные кодировки
<[Raiden]> Alagos: если умеешь восстанавливать загрузчик, править фстаб и в некоторых случаях включать\отключать загрузку модулей ядра ,то подводных камней нет.
<Alagos> С модулями ядра никогда не работал
<[Raiden]> модули чаще трогать не надо, автоматика. Н обывают ньюансы
<Redfield> <Alagos>  acronis =)
<andrex> да если generic ядро то пофиг переноси и всё скорее всего заведётся только загрузку наладить и уиды поправить
<Alagos> Redfield: действительно.
<Redfield> я сколько перенасил на другой железо всегда грузилась убунта
<[Raiden]> можно бойтись без акронис. нужен тар, если место есть можно без сжатия для экономии времени и mkfs , только ууид потом поправить в фстаб
<Alagos> Ну blkid в помощь тут :-)
<[Raiden]> угу
<andrex> dd диск диск
<Redfield> а груб ?
<[Raiden]> дд можно , если по какой-то причине надо структуру фс сохранить и опять же место есть, ещё больеш чем для тар без сжатия.
<Redfield> придётся ведь chroot делать
<Alagos> Так дд сделает слепки, а если там была винда и нужно рядом убунту из образа развернуть?
<andrex> я дд клонировал с лифки уиды просто менял потом и всё даже чрут ненужен
<[Raiden]> я использовал дд только для бекапи и разворота на тот же раздел.
<Alagos> Grub можно с Live-CD восстановить
<Alagos> Я тоже
<[Raiden]> дд будет делат ьполынй имидж, включая незанятое место. В итоге тар без сжатия будет меньше ) А со сжатием так вообще. А фс как правило переносить нет смысла ,есть mkfs
<[Raiden]> но бывает что и надо.
<Redfield> c dd я так понимаю uuid  не надо править ?
<andrex> надо
<Redfield> а ггшв где хранится ?
<Redfield> uuid
<vamadir> народ не подскажите как сделать  вставику ника на "ввод текста" по двойному клику(как в ирк) . хчат
<Redfield> в таблице разделов ?
<[Raiden]> он вычисляется при загрузке наверное.
<Alagos> UUID разве не в самом устройстве хранения?
<[Raiden]> нет
<andrex> vamadir: ni(tab)
<Redfield> поему то для ntfs разделов uuid короче чем для ext4 например
<Alagos> А что по поводу Remastersys?
<[Raiden]> если изменишь метку диска или размеры или сделаеш ьповторный формат - уже будет другой ууид. Может быть хранится в фс.
<Alagos> UUID="1CA8DC4AA8DC23D4" TYPE="ntfs"
<Redfield> наврено в таблице разделов на диске все таки
<Alagos> UUID="256f1c87-11a0-4a2e-b805-71ceb5c8d9ae" TYPE="ext4"
<andrex> а по кликцу не делается только если срдняя кнопка мыши
<[Raiden]> Redfield: мбр придумывали когда ууид ещё небыло и места там всего 512байт
<[Raiden]> точно не там
<Alagos> Так что относительно ремастерсиса?
<Alagos> Стоит им пользоваться?
<artus> зачем?
<[Raiden]> я не пробовал
<artus> у тя проблема скопипастить инфу и груб поставить?
<[Raiden]> если я не хочу сохранять фс, я преношу в архиве, если носители на 1 компе - простым копированием с сохранением прав.
<artus> фохранять фс вообще смысла нет
<[Raiden]> может быть для переноса именн офс и правда лучше акронис , при условии что он на ходу умеет менять размеры экст4.
<[Raiden]> ну , бывают случае расширенных прав, каки-то опций фс, котоыре надо сохранить
<[Raiden]> но я не пользовался
<Redfield> там побайтовые образы можно делать
<Redfield> получается тот же dd только c сохранением загрузчика
<[Raiden]> я просто не знаю как развернуть имидж дд , если раздел окажется другого размера.
<[Raiden]> можно конечно смонтировать и копировать из него на новую фс. Но это тоже что и архив )
<_d4vid> народ я себе заказал ссд так теперь хочу поделить его 50 гб убунте а остальное вин8 только вот незнаю что сперва ставить чтоб избежать проблем с груб2? что посоветуете?
<Redfield> а если на раздел большего размера  восстановить образ dd , а потом прогнать fsck
<_d4vid> сперва вин8 а потом убунту или наоборот?
<[Raiden]> все версии виндовс затирают текущий загрузчик. Поэтому сначала лучше виндовс.
<Alagos> _d4vid: сначала win 8, потом ubuntu
<SergeyIT> _d4vid, везде же пишут, сначала вин, потом линукс
<_d4vid> спасибо
<[Raiden]> Я кстати решил что следуйщий буду смотреть вин9. Я ещё от вин7 не успел устать.
<[Raiden]> ))
<Alagos> Я относительно win8 впервые гуглил как OS выключить
<[Raiden]> за однобудет видно как эволюционирует метро и т.д. К тому же в вин8 нету аеро и меню пуск.
<Redfield> c командной строки
<Redfield> пришлось вырубать
<Alagos> Так наоборот, привыкай. Иначе на win 9 даже смотреть не сможешь - глаза вытекать будут :-)
<[Raiden]> ))
<_d4vid> лол
<_d4vid> а когда вин9 выйдет?
<Alagos> А я уже думал что у меня одного такая проблема :-)
<_d4vid> =)
<Alagos> Просто кнопкой питания как-то не хотелось :-)
<[Raiden]> Ну я подумаю. Я когда покупал последний ждд , сделал в начале на свякий случай раздел в 25гб. Может воткну туда вин8 для теста.
<_d4vid> я решил вин8 только для игр
<_d4vid> ставить
<[Raiden]> пока не выйдет новый дх и железо под него, вин7 полностью годится для игр
<[Raiden]> Хотя не буду навязывать, тем более на канале убунты )
<_d4vid> ок
<_d4vid> ну я смотрел на ютубе что игры идут на вин8 без проблем
<[Raiden]> как переедишь на ссд расскажи впечатления
<_d4vid> хорошо.. должен в среду получить
<_d4vid> убунта вроде на ссд за 8 сек грузится
<deniska> Хм
 * deniska очень редко выключает убунту
<[Raiden]> если верить ютубу да
<deniska> А из суспенд2рама оно выскакивает до того, как я крышку дооткрыл
<deniska> Собственно гномеры в чём-то правы, выпилив выключение
<Redfield> ну c тех пор как спящий режим начал работать как надо я стал редко выключать комп , только при обновлениях ядра перезагрузки
<Redfield> тоесть ждущий режим
<deniska> а разрабы убунты в чём-то правы выпилив спящий режим (:
<Redfield> так в новом ядре запилили гибридный режим
<deniska> Вернее выключив пункт в меню по-дефолту, предложив на сайте инструкцию как фичу проверить и включить обратно
<Redfield> интересно в бубунте появится
<Redfield> ?
<deniska> Redfield: в новом это насколько в новом?
<Redfield> 3.6
<deniska> ну у меня тут 3.2 во все поля (:
<[Raiden]> с моим де получается всё более просто. Я ег опросто ставлю с ппа если хочу последний. Я даже не очень хочу  слезат ьс лтс дистра из-за этого. У меня уже последние версии прикладны программ
 * [Raiden] шепотом прошептал букву к
<[Raiden]> это не то что бы совет, просто рассказ как у меня. А там сами разбирайтесь
<Redfield> проброс видеокарты кто нибудь пробовал в virtualbox ?
<Redfield> там вроде iommu тоже поддерживается
<[Raiden]> Я что-то не помню такого в настройках вбокса
<Redfield> в консоли есть
<[Raiden]> там по моему можно только юсбделвайсы пробрасывать и хдд ) Остальное эмулируется
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> сходи попробуй
<[Raiden]> )
<Redfield> ради интереса попробую )
<openvoid> я пробовал но у меня этой йомми не оказалось
<openvoid> так что не получилось
<openvoid> а идея интересная, рецепты в интернете подробные
<UNIm95> что такое иомми?
<UNIm95> и с чем его едят?
<Redfield> pci устройства можно пробрасывать в виртуальный машины
<Redfield> такс пробросил в виртуалбокс видеокарту
<Redfield> подкачиваются дрова для венды
<Redfield> контроллер определился
<[Raiden]> идея интересная, но я не знаю как она будет работать. Попробуйте например зайти в меню сверху окна с машинйо и ывбрать в проброс юсб мышки
<[Raiden]> по правому контролу её уже не отобрать
<mayday> UNIm95: может быть iommu ?
<[Raiden]> )
<UNIm95> Redfield: ты на десктопе пробрасывал или ноуте?
<UNIm95> mayday:  а что это и с чем его едят?
<[Raiden]> ой, чего то криво написал. Ну вы поняли.
<Redfield> на десктопе
<mayday> UNIm95: блок управления памятью
<Redfield> дрова поставились
<mayday> ввода ввывода
<mayday> MMU
<mayday> :)
<Redfield> только что то второго дисплея винда не видит
<Redfield> наверно из за того что моник неподключен
<UNIm95> Redfield: сколько видюх в системе?
<UNIm95> mayday: спс
<Redfield> две видюхи
<UNIm95> пробрасывает только одну?
<Redfield> старую nvidia 6200 пробрасываю
<mayday> UNIm95: даже есть - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/IOMMU
<UNIm95> pci или pcie?
<Redfield> ну одна основная  видеокарта на хостовой системе
<mayday> не за что :)
<Redfield> её непробросить
<UNIm95> mayday:  спс
<Redfield> всего два pcie гнезда - под виртуалку остаётся только одна видаха
<Redfield> ща монитор подрублю позырю ...
<Redfield> можно pci и pcie пробрасывать
<Redfield> но у меня нету уже pci видеокарты :(
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrIxH6DToXQ
<shenmue> чувак прыгнул?
<tagezi> всем привет
<shenmue> райден
<shenmue> спорим что отскочит?
<shenmue> на щелбан
<shenmue> жалко коменты отключенны
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> чего-то он долго не прыгает. Я успел за чаем сходить уже
<shenmue> а ты бы сразу прыгнул?
<shenmue> лично я сразу бы. еще до того как шар в небо бы побнялся
<[Raiden]> ну, там чем раньше, тем меньше лететь
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> это вы про что? )
<openvoid> про полет виндовс над пропастью :)
<Kyshtynbai> чувак из космосу прыгнул. в трусах
<Kyshtynbai> красных
<shenmue> тока бы на мой майбах не свалился
<Kyshtynbai> Какого бы металу послушать?..
<tagezi> эм.. райден опять за грибами ходил, только на этот раз всех угощал? )))
<[Raiden]> tagezi:
 * tagezi хочет ссылку )
<shenmue> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrIxH6DToXQ
<[Raiden]> tagezi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrIxH6DToXQ
<Kyshtynbai> реально прыгнул. ну, ладно, не в трусах,  скафандре
<Kyshtynbai> а сколько там лететь по времени
<shenmue> надо бы ему лазерной указкой посветить =)
<[Raiden]> открылось!
<shenmue> ура!!!
<shenmue> джеронимо!!!!
<tagezi> блин, вот людям делать неего )))
<tagezi> нечего*
<[Raiden]> (22:06:39) funakoshi: жена говорит, надо было второго рядом сажать, чтобы пинка дал
<shenmue> кстати не плохой способ очищение генофонда. всех в космос выкидывать.
<tagezi> shenmue:  твой замысел не удался.. он живой )
<shenmue> ппц
<shenmue> зачем спорил на щелбан ? =)
<[Raiden]> )
<jillsmitt> автокомплит сломан?
<Kyshtynbai> Пацаны, а это прямой типа эфир был?
<[Raiden]> да
<Kyshtynbai> круто чо
<Kyshtynbai> техника блин.
<[Raiden]> ютуб рулит
<[Raiden]> там где-то ещё с концертов прямые эфиры есть
<Kyshtynbai> кто бы мне лет 15 назад сказал, что я буду лежа на диване смотерть как из космоса чувак прыгает с парашютом
<Kyshtynbai> хехе :) .
<baronos> он в атмосфере не сгорел чтоли? супермен чтоли?
<[Raiden]> больше 1к кмч было.  Может не достаточно для возгорания
<[Raiden]> трансляции http://www.youtube.com/live
<tagezi> както медленно он летел
<[Raiden]> 39км за 4 минуты
<[Raiden]> +-
<[Raiden]> если бы он проскакал на заднице и сел на кактус было бы веселее
<[Raiden]> возможно трансляции платыне или часть. Я не особо в курсе
<navnav> блин, да нафиг я обновился на 12.04 ((((   гном-классик вроде и гном...но недогном ...   как мне, к примеру, тему изменить  под себя??? Гугл непомог! ((
<baronos> ой не ври что не помог
<baronos> темы кидаешь в ~/themes и через gnome-tweak-tool который  можно установить apt-get install gnome-tweak-tool
<navnav> baronos, гном-твик-тул ... хммм ... похоже это что то интересное ...  спасибо!! ))  ща протестим )))
<baronos> выбираешь темы, шрифты и так далее. и мануалов как превратить более менее ифейс гном-классик к гном2 туча
<navnav> baronos, блин ... ну значит как в поговорке ... то ли лыжи не едут то ли я ... закрутился! ))  .. спасибо! ))
<tagezi> чо-то у меня ютуб 502 выдаёт почти на всё о_О
<baronos> глобал-рашн фаерволл на тебя напустили)
<[Raiden]> navnav: самое веселое что теперь у проекта гном слоган: made for easy
<[Raiden]> если прочитать наоборот то будет правдой.  Количество кода сокращается котоырй надо поддерживать
<[Raiden]> изи фор мейд
<navnav> Raiden... но ведь юнити - зло какоето (((  никак не привыкнуть ... пытался дня три сидел мучался ... всётаки гном 2 мне больше по душе ... я понимаю, что надо идти вперед итд .. но блииииин ((
<[Raiden]> Если у тебя старый комп или ноутбук могу рекомендовать посмотреть хфце. Если современный десктоп, то кде.
<tagezi> navnav: а чего к ней привыкать? всё под рукой... не умеешь не копаться в папках?
<[Raiden]> хотя может насчет хфце и не хороший совет. Функционал том тоже не ахти. Единсвенная заслуга - он всё ещё похож на классику.
<[Raiden]> там*
<navnav> Raiden, на десктопе сейчас 12.04 с недогномом ... на ноуте (1.7 ггц, 2гб.ОЗУ) 10.04 с гномом ...  ноут - летает . )
<navnav> да ... хфце пробовал ... немного не то ... но классика .. ))
<baronos> поставь дебиан 6 и там гном2 и еще года два точно будет
<[Raiden]> гном3 тоже летает. Просто он теперь другой.
<baronos> минт попроьбуй с мате
<navnav> буду потихоньку привыкать к третему ... ))  но пользоваться вторым и его форками ))
<[Raiden]> а да, про мате я как-о забыл. можно и без минта, есть ппа
<navnav> мате пробовал ... но по функционалу вроде как классик пожырнее ?
<baronos> мате это форк гном2
<baronos> тот же ... только в другой руке
<navnav> )))))
<[Raiden]> жирнее вроде не должно быть. Там мало что изменилось кроме названий. Только Undo появилос ьв наутилусе.
<navnav> да да .. )) те же яйцы тока впрофиль )))
<[Raiden]> в caja т.е.
<baronos> а мне пантеон понравился от элементари )
<baronos> мамка юзает его на ПК, а когда я дома, я юзаю свой гном3)
<navnav> блин, вот всё вроде настроил ... черные панели ... тёмные значки ... любимые шрифты ... но какого болта при нажатии на меню вылетает белая менюшка ... и в гномтвиктуле нету настройки цветов вроде ((
<[Raiden]> это ты только начал осматривать. Выкинули там немного побольше вещей.
<baronos> не сделаешь так как привык менять цвета и все такое
<navnav> консолью править как то надо ???
<baronos> все намного хуже))
<navnav> ))))))))
<baronos> надо лезть в код гнома)
<[Raiden]> я моуг назвать ещё 3 как минимум :) 1. настройка питания потеряла опции , 2. наутилус потерял как мнимум  выбор действия для папки и ещё строку ввода произвольной команды в открыть как для файлов.
<baronos> ну не знаю ставил 3.6 там с питанием все гуд)
<[Raiden]> это если не считать того что он потерял панель инструментов
<navnav> АААААААА .... жесть, блин (((
<navnav> ладно хоть на лаптопе 10.04 стоит ... она ж вроде до 14 года поддерживается ?
<baronos> [Raiden]: и перетаскивание через альт для открытия контекстного меню работает и в 3.4 и в 3.6
<[Raiden]> ну ок. Вообще оно во всех версиях работало, там прост окосяк с тем, что 2 действия вислеи на 1 хоткее )  Если они избавились хотя бы от этой детской ошибки, то уже хорошо.
<navnav> вернусь через 10 мин .
<baronos> взял сначала файл и потом нажал на альт он вытащит меню контекстное, а если сначала альт зажать и потмащит курсор он окно потащит
<baronos> все логично и просто
<baronos> )
<[Raiden]> мне не кажется это простым.
<baronos> мне не то и не то действие ненадо)))
<Kyshtynbai> ну альт + драг всю жизнь было тащить окно
<[Raiden]> да в общем уже не так важно. В кде сделали по другому. Альт+клик тоже по умолч таскает окно. Но диалог что делать с файлом используется как действие по умолчанию. Т.е. всегда показывается это меню , если не держать ктрл или шифт.
<Kyshtynbai> а просто альт... чото у меня ничо не делает по-моему.
<[Raiden]> в гноме просто скоприровали не подумалв как в проводнике у мс.
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: схвати файл какой нить, потащи его и нажми альт
<Kyshtynbai> какой-то вопросик маленьки появился
<Kyshtynbai> что делает - не пойму)
<[Raiden]> теерь не подумав копируют концепции которые другие люди использую т для планшетов и телефонов. Это я про иос.
<baronos> отпусти все
<Kyshtynbai> о! ынтересно
<[Raiden]> гг, о мир открытий чудных. Такое меню выбора есть даже в вин 95.
<Kyshtynbai> другое дело, што я такое вряд ли буду использовать. это избыточно имхо
<baronos> в вин7 тупо копия создается
<baronos> Kyshtynbai: оти я того же мнения, это надо выпиливать :D
<Kyshtynbai> Хехе).
<[Raiden]> это не избыточно в нормальном фм. Дел ов том что днд может использоваться не только для копирования.
<[Raiden]> поэтому нужны либо хоткеи  , либ оменю
<[Raiden]> что бы выбрать
<[Raiden]> менеджер  - управляющий.  Хороший управляющий уметь должен всё что необходимо для управления. В данном случае файлов ) А если что-то не умеет или не плохо, значит он неправильынй или ущербный - всё просто.
<[Raiden]> плохо без не
<Abrackadabra> Привет
<Abrackadabra> У меня есть вопрос небольшой
<shenmue> 42
<Abrackadabra> Не, не Главный Вопрос =)
<[Raiden]> представьте себе что вы хотите, что бы ваш плейер по пкм на папке проигрывал её. Как в гноме добавить действие к папке , если подобные диалоги были вырезаны? Сделать всё ещё можно, но уже гуи не обойтись.
<shenmue> блин =(
<Abrackadabra> Есть сервер с убунтой, в него воткнута йота, интернет из которой он раздает по вай-фаю.
<Abrackadabra> На нем стоит no-ip.
<baronos> перетащить папку в плеер, не?
<[Raiden]> Ну, можно ) Н оесли он не открыт, я должен его запустить потом в него папку кинут. Я же могу просто сделать пкм и выбрать открыть в deadbeef
<Abrackadabra> Но если из интернета попробовать ssh-нуться к x.no-ip.info, то ничего не получится. Из вай-фай сетки все работаетю
<[Raiden]> и я этого добился без хавту, просто в свойсвах папки добавил действий.
<Abrackadabra> So... Как сделать хорошо?
 * baronos : аплодирует KDE :)
<[Raiden]> хороший инструмент - это компромис между слишком сложным и слишком простым - обе крайности приносят неудобства.
<Abrackadabra> Кто-нибудь?
<[Raiden]> а в этой твоей воткнутой йоте проброса портов нет?
<[Raiden]> хотя я наверное не так понял ) Пиши на форум
<navnav> нееееет ... меня аж трясет от unity (((
<[Raiden]> navnav: ну попробуй гном-шелл ) всякое случается, некоторым нравится.
<[Raiden]> navnav: можно даже поставить расширение-эмулятор прогрессбара http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8330141
<[Raiden]> на js
<tagezi> navnav: пробовал успокоительное пить перед этим? )
<navnav> tagezi, грамм 150 в гараже бахнул с соседом ))) ... непомогло )))))
<navnav> кеды попробовать чтоле .... )))
<tagezi> попробуй )) может спирное выветрится наконец )
<scratchx[x]> народ я вот че заметил
<scratchx[x]> кто помнит мою траблу с USB модемом? подключался но маршрут не получал
<scratchx[x]> сейчас подключился и отдельно в терминале прописал sudo dhclient usb0
<scratchx[x]> получил роут и инет заработал через NM)
<scratchx[x]> во о чем это говорит?
<tagezi> http://pulsarwallpapers.com/data/media/11/Ubuntu_girl.png
<Dmitrix> Подскажите как перенести иконки управления окном справа на лево? родители посидели за компом =( даже не понял как у них так вышло
<tagezi> !ask | Dmitrix
<ubuntuhelp> Dmitrix: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<tagezi> блин, забыл ))
<Dmitrix> tagezi: ппц
<tagezi> Dmitrix: ладно... тогда давай с начала с самого )
<tagezi> а то телепаты спят уже )
<Dmitrix> tagezi: да хз, в инете пишут что надо скачивать проги, я помню давно менял через конф файл
<tagezi> мб..я пока вообще ничего не понял
<Dmitrix> tagezi: не хочу ставить софт, только чтобы иконки окошка поменять местами
<Dmitrix> tagezi: иконки в убунту слева как маке, в винде справа как винде
<tagezi> ииииии?
<Dmitrix> tagezi: как вернуть иконки в убунте обратно налево?
<scratchx[x]> Dmitrix: Ubuntu Twik
<tagezi> Dmitrix: http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1015/h_1350247122_2525993_d9908ebe82.png
<scratchx[x]> Dmitrix: Ubuntu Tweak
<scratchx[x]> там есть настройка Unity
<scratchx[x]> И там можно выбрать
<scratchx[x]> или наверно сменить декоратор
<tagezi> scratchx[x]: спорим сейчас выясниться что у него минт )
<Dmitrix> scratchx[x]: это не юникс вей ) там как то через конф файл менялось, я помню делал так года 2 назад, а сейчас в инете тока убунту-твик
<scratchx[x]> ну тогда dconf какойнить
<tagezi> Dmitrix: а ты систему как чистишь?
<Dmitrix> tagezi: от кого или чего и зачем?
<scratchx[x]> или юзай scratch Linux накройняк Gentoo вот те будет юникс-вей
<scratchx[x]> от вирусов
<Dmitrix> scratchx[x]: петросян
 * tagezi пошёл за попкорном, пока artus обойму перезаряжает )
<scratchx[x]> ну зачем юзать убунту и ковыряться в онфигах? если есть гуя
<Dmitrix> tagezi: ничего не будет =) я не идейный
<scratchx[x]> вот я дооолго сидел на Gentoo, по некоторым причинам переполз на убунту, впринципе пока не желею
<Dmitrix> scratchx[x]: раз спрашивают, значит надо.
<scratchx[x]> юзай ubuntu tweak и мозг не парь, порадуй родителей
<scratchx[x]> им я думаю по барабану как ты это сделал
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://wallpapers.net/wallpapers/ubuntu_energy-1366x768.jpg
<tagezi> этаесть?)
<[Raiden]> такой нет, сохраню )
<[Raiden]> у меня такой есть http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1015/h_1350247767_9824086_9b5cd0d942.jpeg
<[Raiden]> такая ещё http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1015/h_1350247862_3922565_b4749c8a90.png
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1015/h_1350247963_7829041_612e5ae09c.jpeg
<tagezi> такая? )
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> хоя мне эта больше нра http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1015/h_1350247805_6470561_eb9218deab.jpeg
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> вот ещё. Без лого, но мотив вполне подходящий http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1015/h_1350248002_8408123_9eb2ba76b8.jpeg
<tagezi> угу.. но брелок круче ))
<tagezi> хотя на стол я его не помещу ))
<GruZilo> девочка ничетак
<GruZilo> Гут
<shenmue> сильвана на рабочем столе =)
<tagezi> сильвана? )
<tagezi> http://wallpampers.ru/pictures/2930/fresh_ubuntu.png вот этот прикольный тоже
<shenmue> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1015/h_1350248549_4261110_498f166277.jpeg вот сильвана
<tagezi> shenmue: а где там значек убу? (
<shenmue> на попе оО
<shenmue> разверни воображением мадам и увидишь там значок
<tagezi> ))
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1015/h_1350248717_6327356_48ba39c32e.png
<tagezi> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1015/h_1350248727_5636593_25a505331f.jpeg
<tagezi> http://www.widescreenbackgrounds.net/wallpapers/widescreen-ubuntu-orange-wallpapers.jpg =))))))
<tagezi> блин, творчество молодежи ведать )))
<tagezi> [Raiden]: http://wallfbcover.com/stock/ice-age-and-kde-linuc.jpg ))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/1015/h_1350249375_7385715_9bfc71687d.png
<tagezi> тоже кде ) http://www.wakpaper.com/large/Kde_wallpapers_7.jpg
<tagezi> ну белка да, прикольная, но пингвин с мухобойкой жжот )
<[Raiden]> )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-07
<andrex> @whoami
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX
<SergeyIT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Понг.
<Hanno4ka> тесть провален
<SergeyIT> тесть обедает
<Hanno4ka> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Hanno4ka, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> балуете?
<andrex> балуют балуют
<tarokinoe> Привет! нечайно удалил /etc/init.d как восстановить?
<andrex> tarokinoe, молодец
<tarokinoe> да блин, знаю
<andrex> бунта какая?
<tarokinoe> 12.04
<tarokinoe> server
<tarokinoe> лан, лучше переустановить. Хорошо что все настройки сохранил
<tarokinoe> восстанавливать долго пхду, хотя нестандартных сервисов был только один.
<andrex> а архитектура
<tarokinoe> amd64
<tarokinoe> лан пошел переставлять, ухожу в офф, т.к это был шлюз. Если ктонить хочет сказать чтонить напоследок, говорите.
<andrex> да ладн иди
<andrex> )
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> чо приходил? )
<andrex> я нечаянно себе руку отпилил, можно востановить? :D
<andrex> tagezi, ^^
<tagezi> ну, там только настройки же лежал от некоторых установленных програмок.. типа скриптики
<andrex> да он подождать не захотел так бы я ему скинул акхивчег
<tagezi> типа взял и написал ручками )
<andrex> р
<JohnDoe_71Rus> имхуется мне что можно было каким нить dpkg-reconfigure восстановить
<royek> здравствуйте
<royek> переразбил некоторые разделы. Как теперь системе указать что разделы нужно пересмотреть. и поправить fstab автоматически
<Hanno4ka> ммм, а что там интересного в фстабе? в жизни не лазила туда после переразбивки разделов
<Hanno4ka> ацы убунты, подскажите, груб инстал правит фстаб?
<tagezi> Hanno4ka: тебе то зачем? у тяже винда стоит =)
<Hanno4ka> ну, мои знания по линуху от этого никуда не делись ведь?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в fstab надо слазить, поменять uid раздела swap и еще в каком то месте swap прописан но я точно не помню
<royek> ну это всё вручную как понял. это сделал. перезагружусь посмотрю есть ли ошибки опять. а то из за этих ошибок врямя загрузки увеличелось в два раза
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<TNH> всем привет
<l-ectrik> TNH: привет
<TNH> я вот столкнулся с такой проблемой поставил XBMC и хочу поставить тв онлайн но немогу найти где взять плейлист
<TNH> или какое из дополнеий можно поставить чтоб смотреть тв
<l-ectrik> TNH: http://code.google.com/p/seppius-xbmc-repo/downloads/list
<TNH> большое спасибо за помощь
<l-ectrik> ставь последний (seppius) там много чего есть
<TNH> ок
<TNH> надо распоковать ?
<l-ectrik> в /home/user/.xbmc/addons/
<TNH> спасиб
<TNH> я нашёл только такую папку~/.xbmc/addons/
<l-ectrik> а я разве другую написал*
<l-ectrik> ?
<TNH> всё спасибо разобрался
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/LvSIa7
<tagezi> SergeyIT: привет )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: что-то ты последнее время молчаливый.. повода поворчать нет? =)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так все молчат - на джабере ворчу )
<tagezi> хм )
<andrex> ммм жабер)
<tagezi> я серый не просвящённых, я не знаю что такое джабер-конференции
<tagezi> я пытался как-то освоить джабер, но закончилось всё на пси в старые года под виндой, наверное неделё посидел со знакомым из москвы..
<tagezi> а до конференций руки так и не дошли
<SergeyIT> а чему там доходить - инструкции ж есть
<andrex> инструкции для хомячков
<SergeyIT> ага )
<andrex> на жабере тоже все молчат, час как уже почти...
<SergeyIT> они прячутся, чтобы их не распознали
<tagezi> хм.. а ссылку на инструкции? )
<SergeyIT> так на форуме же есть
<tagezi> а то я как выснилось скил поиска прокачать забыл )
<andrex> о вот блин, а я всегда телепатию качал
<tagezi> телепатируй мне =)
 * andrex телепатировал тапком в tagezi
 * tagezi радуется что не утюгом
<andrex> советским могу
<andrex> чугунный такой с улем
<andrex> помоему даже не советский а еще пораньше
<SergeyIT> в музей его
<andrex> жадко
<andrex> л*
<tagezi> угу, у них там в ангарске музей часов, вот туда его.. пусть тоже как часы показывают )
<tagezi> типа уголь остыл - 40 минут прошло, утюг остыл - 1,5 часа прошло =)
<andrex> а еще есть самовар, тока я фз как его включать)
<andrex> тама нету этой штки которая в стену втыкается
<andrex> штуки
<tagezi> так, её набросить можно.. типа просто два провода прикрутить )
<tagezi> и вилку к ним =)))
<tagezi> эх.. дерёвня )
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> хм, кстати это даже круче чем кипятильник из бритвочек)
<tagezi> у нас на даче такой, токо у него труба ещё есть.. тесть его углём топит
<tagezi> каждые выходные пьём чай из него.. они говорят вкуснее.. почему не знаю.. помоему таже кипяченая вода, дымом не пахнет
<andrex> ла это самовнушение)) кипятка тулы ливани и пускай попьют, тоже скажут что вкуснее))
<andrex> д*
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> блин, что-то я в вашем джабере нифига не понимаю
<SergeyIT> он не наш
<tagezi> угу, я вижу.. меня там уже забанили.. хотя даже ничего не сказал ))
<tagezi> точно ваш
<SergeyIT> протокол XMPP; Username - nick; Domain - jabber.ru; Resource - home; password - ***; Port 5222; File transfer proxies - proxy.eu.jabber.org; security - require encryption
<SergeyIT> у меня так - пидгин. Голос просить надо
<tagezi> как это?
<tagezi> у меня заходиться но через капчу
<SergeyIT> это был экаунт
<tagezi> капча говорит всё верно, грузится канал и мне говорить незя
<tagezi> у бота в командах я не вижу  ничего интересного
<SergeyIT> а чат - room - ubuntu; Server - conference.jabber.ru; Handle -nick; password ****
<SergeyIT> tagezi, оператора надо попросить голос дать )
<tagezi> о боже.. а разрешение отлучаться тоже спрашивать?
<tagezi> нафига ваще эта конфа если там пока опер не придёт нельзя говорить,
<tagezi> SergeyIT: и так какждый раз будет?
<SergeyIT> так это 1 раз надо
<tagezi> и кто там главный? )
<tagezi> ток не говори ято артус.. он спит
<tagezi> что*
<SergeyIT> со звездочками в списке
<SergeyIT> kompilainenn - попробуй
<tagezi> какими звёздочками?
<tagezi> у меня нет звёздочек =)
<SergeyIT> в пидгине такие - первые в списке
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а чего ты выходишь то?
<tagezi> наверное.. ваще странный клиент.. чото я в нём ничего не понимаю
<tagezi> нужно будет подумать какойнить другой
<tagezi> отослвл я ему сообщение..
 * tagezi пошёл смотреть мультик
<andrex> SergeyIT, я тож могу писюнами померяцо) 04:44:40 up 2 days,  4:34,  3 users,  load average: 0.41, 0.82, 0.97
<SergeyIT> andrex, я не меряюсь
<artus> и яяя могуу , давайте мерятцо :D
<tagezi> artus: утра )
<artus> tagezi, утрааа
<tagezi> куда можно написать о баге: "При использовании поиска попадаються блогеры-копипастеры", баг появляется постоянно, от броузера и хостера не зависит )
<tagezi> не хочтера, а провайдера
<artus> пиши в гаагский суд,Ю пусть вводят танки и корабли, да
<tagezi> ракетой по ним, бальшой
<fuss> всем привет
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-08
<tagezi> всем привет
<[koshka]> Опана
<SergeyIT> и тебе того же
<[koshka]> :3
<tagezi> ровно 10 минут
<SergeyIT> у деловых все расписано по минутам
<l-ectrik> всем доброго
<altunin> Доброго всремени суток! Народ, тут вообще общаются? или это просто служба поддержки?
<altunin> altunin
<altunin> !altunin
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='altunin'
<altunin> !регистрация ника
<SergeyIT> altunin, чего шумишь?
<andrex> !nick > altunin
<ubuntuhelp> altunin, please see my private message
<andrex> правда зачем незнаю ему это))
<tagezi> нузна райдена помучить будет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: есть вопрос.. я уже не помню этого.. в пиджине окно сворачиваеться в трей или только закрываеться?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, закрывается (юнити), но в трее висит главное окно пиджина (если чекбокснить)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: я помню что у тебя юнити ) .. эт тоже не интересно тогда.. я уже чото привык что у меня нет лишних окон
<tagezi> куасел например сворачивает всё в трей и востанавливает окно, получаеться что не мешает
<tagezi> интересно, какой клиент с джабером так умеет
<SergeyIT> я привык
<SergeyIT> кинь на другой стол, не?
<tagezi> эм.. да можно попробовать ) спасибо за идею
<SergeyIT> это не моя, так столы и были задуманы )
<tagezi> нет, в кде это фигня какая-то
<tagezi> у меня панель не чиститься, все вкладки на всех столах открыты
<tagezi> при помощи комнат это тоже нельзя сделать.. странно.. великонастраеваемый кде хрень какую-то кажет )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: райден в джабере?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, нет его там (его отовсюду выгнали)
<tagezi> SergeyIT: выгнали?
<tagezi> помоему он сам свалил на вин8
<SergeyIT> это он так говорит...
<andrex> да он и на жабре после грибов начинает ссылки на всяку хрень кидать, что жаже тама его занаркоманили)
<SergeyIT> да и вообще он шпион...
<andrex> из кгб
<andrex> и это не комитет гос безопасности
<SergeyIT> чекист-подпольщик
<tagezi> да ладно вам.. единственно что реально у него плохо, так это-то что он потребитель-фанатик
<tagezi> сам ничего делать не хочет, только потребляет
<andrex> ай лодно короче, у всех есть неостатки
<andrex> бить будут, кричите, прибегу помогу)
<andrex> добить :D
 * andrex убег
<altunin> !nick > altunin
<ubuntuhelp> altunin, please see my private message
<altunin> !nick>altunin
<ubuntuhelp> altunin, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> tagezi: райден на джабере )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: спасибо
<SergeyIT> он леннйер
<tagezi> шифруеться =)
<SergeyIT> он вычисляем - рекламщик
<tagezi> наверное..
<tagezi> да ладно, я наверное в ждабере буду редко.. как-то там ваще беспредел какой-то устраивают..
<SergeyIT> есть такое (
<tagezi> на кубунту ваще чутьли не матоп с ходу посылают
<tagezi> матом
<SergeyIT> школота
<tagezi> да не важно.. неприятно
<SergeyIT> кде неплох - но избыточен слегка
<tagezi> побольшому счету я найду с кем и где пообщаться, если уж меня савсем ломать начнёт =)
<SergeyIT> понимаю - ты ж в местах не столь отдаленных )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: он настраиваем под себя в большенстве случаев мышкой, и в этом его плюс, в остальном всё одно и тоже
<SergeyIT> так настраивать лень )
<tagezi> он и по дефолту не плох..
<tagezi> хотя.. тут нужно консоли подастроить, а то он на мсдос тянет ))
<tagezi> и серенький он по дефолту, как винда95 )
<SergeyIT> цвет не имеет значения... для того кто с компами с 1978 года )
<tagezi> мне глаза ломает, я в винде всегда вишню ставил, потому что по ночам работал
<SergeyIT> а в дефолте всегда
<SergeyIT> только яркость/контрастность подстраивал, и белый фон на желтоватый менял
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ты, большой, старый, а мне ещё и повыпендриваться хотелось
<tagezi> зачем молодому человеку PCюн если им померяться нельзя? )
<SergeyIT> я не старый (
<SergeyIT> что уркашает мужчину?
<SergeyIT> кр
<tagezi> чемодан денег?
<altunin> Мне тут наверное вообще делать не чего..)
<tagezi> altunin: ты типа в школу ещё ходишь? )
<altunin> Студент) 3 курс..
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ум!
<SergeyIT> altunin, где работал?
<altunin> дело свое.. было..
<SergeyIT> раз было - это не дело
<tagezi> altunin: ну я тоже студент 3 курс )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, великовозрастный! ))
<tagezi> ну, век живи - век учись )
<SergeyIT> это точно ))
<altunin> я 3 года занимался делом которое терпеть не могу. Произвотсвто гипсовой плитки - эмитации дикого камня.
<SergeyIT> райден проснулся )
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> altunin: хорошее дело, и денег должно приносить
<SergeyIT> altunin, дело - это когда нравится, в остальных случаях - это работа (иногда - каторга)
<tagezi> altunin: на кого учишься?
<altunin> Я поступил на кибернетика в 2010м. Не закрыл 2 предмета и меня отчислили, точнее заставили доки забрать.(предметы у меня просто из принципа не периняла куратор) Ну в общем делать было не чего и я пуступил куда взяли - на коммерсанта логиста. Потом появил
<altunin> ся варик дело открыть, ну я и заморочился. Щас все бросил и опять решил заняться тем что нравится. но дается уже не так легко.
<tagezi> кибернетика это классно
<tagezi> altunin: ты откуда?
<SergeyIT> да, учиться надо вовремя, промедление - смерти подобно
<altunin> С Иркутска
<altunin> А вы?
<tagezi> а мы с Питера
<altunin> Ясно.. Первая одекватная русскоязычная комната которую нашел.
<SergeyIT>  tagezi, не примазывайся, ты ж с СПб области сейчас
<altunin> А кто такой райден? Если не секрет. Что то ждут его сильно все)
<SergeyIT> узнаешь, если будешь заходить
<altunin> ок
<tagezi> altunin: у вас там красиво.. я вот всё мечтаю к вам опять скататься... на байкал, в саяны
<tagezi> месяц прожил в ангарске, немного в иркутске... =)
<tagezi> и месяц наверное на байкале )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну, да.. из района финляндия )
<altunin> Ангарск хороший городок) Я вырос вообще в забайкалье, сюда учиться приехал..
<tagezi> ну, да.. только гопа в ангарске какая-то савсем безпредельничья... беспределы беспредельничают... а так классно.. похож на район Питера
<tagezi> московских ворот, парка победы )
<altunin> Сейчас не так.. Вот бурятия и Чита - это рассадник блототы)
<SergeyIT> а я дальше новосибирска не был (
<altunin> Я бы в Питер, в ИТМО поступил) Нормальный ВУЗ говорят
<SergeyIT> а чего не поступил?
<altunin> Не заню. Идиот скорее всего.
<tagezi> altunin: итмо? в питере политех и спбгу нормальные, остальное так, отмазаться
<altunin> Ну студенты от ИТМО не раз первые места на battle of the brains брази
<SergeyIT> не витмо программистов хорошо готовит 1 кафедра - но попасть туда проблема
<altunin> *брали
<altunin> гарварды - хераргарды делали)
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1008/h_1381259473_6102673_27b54924cb.jpg
<tagezi> просто туда больше не ходил )
<SergeyIT> altunin, а у тебя убунта?
<altunin> да. А что??
<SergeyIT> значит не случайно пришел )
<tagezi> altunin: ему насамом деле всёравно, он ещё мсдос помогал придумывать )
<altunin> Нет. Я вчера решил заморочиться как сюда попасть, не получалось долго, именно на этот канал войти.
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не работал почти в мсдос
<tagezi> потому что тогда ещё БЭСМ били живыми и эликтроника =)
<altunin> Вот вы с 78 года с компами, что вы можете о будущем сказать? Как думаете кто кого?) Свободное или коммерческое?
<SergeyIT> почти, с rt11 в window
<tagezi> SergeyIT: как это не работал, даже я успел книги понабирать в лексиконе
<tagezi> и в бесике чебурашку погонять
<SergeyIT> это мимо прошло
<tagezi> я получаеться больше тебя видел :р
<altunin> ты все по поводу размера письки не успокоишься?))
<tagezi> altunin: гугл всех пожрёт.. он подделываясь под свободное вся под комерческое подбирает
<SergeyIT> первая pc была 386 в 89 году, но там заботы другие были, а с 92 уже виндоуз
<tagezi> altunin: ну, надоже хотя бы вид сделать что длина волнует )
<artus> утра
<altunin> ))
<SergeyIT> и тебе раннего
<artus> беспорядки нарушаете? :)
<tagezi> artus: утра )
<tagezi> у тебя сегодня что? пятница иль суббота?
<artus> второй день уже понедельник ((
<tagezi> во непруха то, а?
<artus> угу, работать зло ))
<tagezi> а я ещё 10 минут и муминов смотреть пойду )
<tagezi> а то меня жена сощрёт и я так и не доживу до среды )
<tagezi> ж*
<artus> :)
<SergeyIT> на неделе 5 понедельников медленно переходящих в понедельник
<artus> тады хватит тут сидеть ,топай жену цемать и мумей смотреть
<artus> SergeyIT, нууу, до этого 4 дня были воскресенья :)
<tagezi> надо нож для мясорубки наути, а то катлеты нечем делать
<artus> эммМ, а порубить слабо?
<artus> какраз пока мумей посмотриш нарубиш, нямням будет
<SergeyIT> главное пальцы сохранить
<SergeyIT> хотя... жена с ложечки покормит
<tagezi> да мне купить его нужно.. а мулинекс учился у винды составлять мануалы, хрень где что написано, только купите-преоретите, и посмотрите как у нас всё классно
<tagezi> мы во время переезда посеяли его
<tagezi> а мне фаршь сдешний не очень нравиться.. жирный какойто слишком
<altunin> Столько народу сидит, а активны только 3. Почему?
<SergeyIT> жизнь меняется...  народ, точнее
<SergeyIT> 4 года назад здесь живенько было
<altunin> Что здесь обсуждается? Я вообще о помощи попросить хотел. Стесняюсь как то)
<SergeyIT> это зря
 * SergeyIT тоже стесняется - за 5 лет ничего и не спрашивал практически
<altunin> ))
<l-ectrik> Кто спит, кто фарш на мясорубку проворачивает))
<tagezi> не проворачиваю.. патаму что жена умудрилась половину бытовой техники при перезде посеять.. причем половину от всего
<tagezi> что не выкинула сразу всё это, не понятно (
 * tagezi ушёл Moomins смотреть
<altunin> На виндовс есть программа zona.ru это типа трекера с базой, и последовательной загрузкай - что позволяет сразу просматривать фильм. Плюс кодеки, сериалы, тв итд итп. Винду я удалил, но моя мне теперь покоя не дает, не удобно искать итд итп. В общем програм
<altunin> ма эта практически полностью на джаве. Лишь загрузчик .exe Есть версия и для андроид. Вот мне и интересно - можно ли ее портировать, если - то как. Заранее спасибо!
<l-ectrik> altunin: ставь xbmc и подключай репы - твоя будет довольна)
<altunin> xbmc это я так понимаю медиацентр? Разве там естьб плагины - трекеры? Или парсеры просто?
<l-ectrik> есть и трекеры. Зайди на их форум, почитай
<altunin> не русский по любому?)
<l-ectrik> xbmc.ru
<altunin> спасибо!
<SergeyIT> сейчас и новичек уйдет навсегда... фильмы смотреть (
<altunin> нет)
<altunin> не то это.. Мне интересно можно ли ее портировать) просто спортивный интерес)
<tagezi> altunin: портировать можно..
<tagezi> только портировать - это переписать
<altunin> извиняюсь за некорректность. Ну джава - она любой платформе джава, я првильно понимаю? Значит дело только за тем что бы переписать загрузчик?
<tagezi> ну, в тиории да, но не всегда то что в теории на практики так просто
<tagezi> например Компас 3D написан на питоне, но они почемуто не могут его переписать на линух
<tagezi> он есть только под винду
<SergeyIT> библиотеки другие
<tagezi> и много сто так.. нужно просто поставить линух, скомпилировать прогу и всё, а они не могут
<SergeyIT> тупыыые )
<tagezi> да они почти все теже самые
<tagezi> питон он и в африке питон
<tagezi> не, они конечно могли загнаться и написать половину на с++ с либами от мс, полофину на руби, половинуна питоне.. но по факту когда ставишь Компас нужно ещё питон поставить, и наче он не пашет
<altunin> ну написан.. А зона работает на джаве. Причем плотно Т.К. в папке куда она устанавливается - куча .jad и .jar пакетов. Значит ексешник что то типа браузера в котором исполняется скрипт (парсер по куче трекеров) Тем более есть и андроид версия, но спозоба зап
<altunin> устить .apk без установки андроид сдк я не нашел, а через него обламываюсь делать..)
<SergeyIT> купи планшет на андроиде и освободишь голову от этой проблемы
<altunin> да есть у меня планшет. В том и прикол что хочу заморочиться, хоть какое то занятие.
<SergeyIT> altunin, а других нет занятий?
<altunin> нет
<SergeyIT> грусно
<SergeyIT> т
<altunin> ну а что мне делать? с учебой все ровно, деньги есть, время тоже.  Единственное это знаний не хватает. я ихочу их преобрести, но тупо учить я считаю безсмысленным, нужно что бы хотелось что либо делать.
<ELvsUniSoft> всем привет
<altunin> ElvsUniSoft: привет!
<artus> andrex, хватит дрыхнуть
<SergeyIT> altunin, напиши что нибудь полезное
<artus> на заборе, типа не прислонятся, не мусорить :)
<SergeyIT>  artus, это уголовно наказуемо - порча имущества
<ELvsUniSoft> подскажите, пожалуйста, захотел на линь поставить utorrent, с офф сайта скачал юторрент-сервер, с веб интерфейсом, но запустить его не могу. просит библиотеку libssl.so.0.9.8, но пакет libssl.0.9.8 установлен. есть ли смысл в приставке ".so"? и как можно решить эту про
<ELvsUniSoft> блему?
<artus> SergeyIT, мой забор, чего хочу того и пишу :)
<artus> поставь ltd gfrtnf
<artus> дев пакета*
<altunin> К стати про заборы) Прошлой зимой картину такую наблюдал) Шел домой, путь лежит мимо пром зоны которая огорожена типичным бетонным забором. На высоте где то 60-70 см (уровень паха) была наледь жетого цвета, а на самой верхушке добрый клок кучерявых воло
<altunin> с) ржал как идиот)
<SergeyIT> artus, а ты крутой, если свой забор имеешь )
<artus> SergeyIT, имею ))
<ELvsUniSoft> вроде пару дней назад пробовал установит ьс пакета, но не хочет, говорит, мол, установлена версия поновее
<artus> а чем критичен уторент?
<ELvsUniSoft> гибкостью настроек, а так же... хотелось бы импортировать базу с виндовсовского ут (список закачек, рейтинг, категории даты добавления и т.д.)
<artus> жесть
<artus> знять пиши багрепорт разрабу что нифига не работает
<ELvsUniSoft> ну, думаю, проблема у меня, т.к. в интернете пишут что у людей запускается
<ELvsUniSoft> мб в силу своей криворукости, что-то делаю не так ((
<artus> и первая проблема - заморочки на рейтингах и попытки перетянуть всякое с форточек ))
<tagezi> altunin: если хочешь что-то своё написать, то пиши своё.. алгоритмов нынче навалом открытых.. языков на которых можно писать тоже
<artus> точно, потрать месяц на написание парсилки словаря, плюь и забей :D
<tagezi> artus: ну я не забил, я для себя написал.. а так как с оицензией не всё понятно, то не понятно что с ней дальше делать )
<artus> :D
<ELvsUniSoft> ну, собственно, это не главное. главное, скорее, то, что хочется более гибкие настройки. везде хвалили делюгу, но какая-то она все таки слабенькая, по сравнению с ут. мб есть какие варианты получше?
<tagezi> так что я ей попользуюсь пока нужна, а потом увидим что ответят товарищи правообладатели
<artus> кубитторент, рторрент , настроек - задолбешся все настраивать ))
<ELvsUniSoft> спасибо, посмотрим )
<tagezi> altunin: кстати, что тебе действительно xbmc?
<tagezi> помощнее твоего зона.ру будет, причем во много раз..
<tagezi> правда он на 13.10 жутко глючит, но это другой вопрос
<tagezi> тест
<tagezi> эй
<tagezi> пинг
<tagezi> ubuntuhelp: !тыдыщь
<artus> он тебя игнорит)
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> во
<tagezi> artus: может.. но ещё у меня курасел глюкнул
<fuss> всем привет
<tagezi> ку
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-09
<altunin> Всем привет!
<altunin> общуха прет...
<tagezi> altunin: а ты что жумал? )
<tagezi> altunin: канал давно почти мертвый.. в россии ирк не популярен.. все в контактике сидят
<tagezi> утра всем, кстати )
<altunin> Доброго)
<altunin> Головняк... Хату нужно ехать смотреть. Ненавижу переезды.
<tagezi> купи и не парься
<tagezi> страну себу )
<tagezi> себе*
<tagezi> мы когда переезжали, мне жена фотку дома показала и план квартиры и говорит, вот это будет стоить 447 евро. выбор закончился )
<altunin> Не,  я ипотеку на тещу оформил, квартиру которую купили отремонтировал и сдаю за 28, а сами снимаем однюшку за 12) та хата сама себя покупает))
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/HD0JX4
<tagezi> altunin: ну и чо тогда ты плачешься? )
<altunin> ну хозяева заставляют съехать, нужно другую найти в течении 3 дней, а сейчас почему то цены взлетели. вот и головняк)
<tagezi> палатку купи себе и живи в ней )
<altunin> хаххаха
<altunin> умора
<tagezi> SergeyIT: привет
<SergeyIT> привет
<tagezi> что-то в концерте баха для друх пианин не слышу второго пианина.. только какие-то струнные =(
<tagezi> двух
<SergeyIT> это слух хороший надо... а может бах еще пианино в кустах имел ввиду
<tagezi> http://style.rbc.ru/news/gadgets/2013/10/09/16870/
<tagezi> SergeyIT: не, это я просто руки кривые и песенку не так назвали
<tagezi> BWV 1052 - есть концерт для пианинки и для 2 пианинок
<artus> времени суток
<tagezi> ночь
<artus> факт
<SergeyIT> в такой корпус можно и монолитный ноут запихнуть
<tagezi> artus: осень
<artus> кстати да
<artus> внезапная :)
<SergeyIT> обострение?
<tagezi> да у меня тут всё такое в дождике и желтенькое и листочки летают )
<tagezi> ночью наверное заморозок был
<SergeyIT> какбудто у нас иначе
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/DuKtVe Дельта реки Селенги
<tagezi> =)
<SergeyIT> кого то это мне напоминает
<SergeyIT> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Leonardo_self.jpg?uselang=ru - но искаженный временем
<tagezi> ну у тебя и фантазия )
<tagezi> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> блин, амарок бешаная птица (
<tagezi> недопиленая как моя жизнь..
<SergeyIT> пилите, шура, пилите
<tagezi> не, амарок я пилить не буду
<tagezi> нафиг, без меня народу полно, да и у меня задач без него хватает
<tagezi> нужно никому ненужную парселку допелить чуть-чуть... например ;D
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/events/c67le77ckklo1sd5u2dm75lcp2s
<valsinats> Помогите лаконично перевести edge flip на русский
<andrex> valsinats, /j #russian
<tagezi> локаничнее некуда )
<valsinats> andrex: спасибо, помог
<altunin> привет убунтоводам)
<tagezi> altunin: посмотрел?
<altunin> но..
<tagezi> непонравилась?
<altunin> да вообще не одной. бабушкины каморки какие то..  завтра еще
<tagezi> ну, а ты что хотел от палатки?
<tagezi> или ты ещё надеешся квартиру снять? )
<altunin> yflt.cm)
<altunin> Надеюсь
<tagezi> снимай не в иркутске, снимай в деревне какой-нибудь
<tagezi> ох как плохо когда руки кривые
<tagezi> =)
<altunin> в смысле руки кривые?
<tagezi> да я перелопачиваю колекцию свою с пианистами и ни как не могу найти 2 диска в каталогизаторе, хотя на диске их вижу
<altunin> музыкант?
<tagezi> кто?
<tagezi> altunin: колекция моя, а музыканты они )
<tagezi> я классику люблю.. вот напокупал, а болванки жалко юзать постоянно, сделал образы и на диск...
<tagezi> хотя наврное я многие вещи по одному разу только и слушал )
<tagezi> тада
<tagezi> ой
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> во.. )
<SergeyIT> !во
<SergeyIT> !во..
<SergeyIT> (
<tagezi> !эй
<tagezi> ubuntuhelp: 'q
<ubuntuhelp> Начнем с правильной формулировки вопроса: "Здравствуйте, у меня установлена <версия>. Я пытаюсь получить <некий результат>. Я сделал <действия>. В результате у меня получилось <результат, который получен>. ЧЯДНТ ?
<SergeyIT> !artus
<ubuntuhelp> Считает [Raiden] фанатиком. Подробности !raiden
<SergeyIT> щас нам будет...
<tagezi> ubuntuhelp: здрасте, у меня установленна кубунту 13.10. Я пытаюсь её перзагрузить. И очень сильно захотел это сделать. В результате я всёравно продолжаю слушать музыку. ЧЯДНТ?
<tagezi> =)
<altunin> Что происходит?))
<tagezi> altunin: всмысле?
 * tagezi reboot
<altunin> это прекличка какая то?)
<SergeyIT>  altunin, от нечего делать )
<SergeyIT> !raiden > altunin
<ubuntuhelp> altunin, please see my private message
<SergeyIT> ты спрашивал
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<SAPetrovich> доброго времени суток, уважаемые!!!
<SAPetrovich> битый час разбираюсь с vsftpd, попытка авторизации проходит с 530 ошибкой, хотя пароли набиваются верно на 200%
<SAPetrovich> аноним логинится успешно
<SergeyIT> а на форуме глядел?
 * SergeyIT использует старый юниксовый xitami25 веб/фтп сервер
<SAPetrovich> уже что только можно облазил, прикол в том что неделю назад все прекрасно работало
<SAPetrovich> связка такая vsftpd+ftpes+mysql+990 порт
<tagezi> ну, вспоминай что сделал за эту неделю
<SAPetrovich> в логи бросает 530 login failed
<tagezi> 200% если оно неделю назад работало, значит и сейчас должно работать
<SAPetrovich> не поверишь, ничо не делал,
<tagezi> если ты что-то там перпелил, пели в обратную сторону
<tagezi> неповерю
<SAPetrovich> )))
<tagezi> =)
<SAPetrovich> аноним логинится на ура
<tagezi> если чудеса, то тебе на другой канал
<SAPetrovich> )))
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/YKQeHpEq
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/BVxVy43i
<tagezi> altunin: а чего не спишь? у вас там ночь глубокая же
<SergeyIT> ну так неправильный логин - и чем мы поможем?
<altunin> читаю..
<SAPetrovich> в том то и дело что пас 123456 ну никак неправильно не наберешь
<SergeyIT> молодетс - читатель )
<SAPetrovich> гугл на тему 530 ошибки много че показывает, но ничего вразумительного не нашел
<SergeyIT> думай - истина всегда рядом
<tagezi> чудес небывает, к сожалению, наверное
<tagezi> всё объясняеться, и обычно очень просто
<tagezi> altunin: что читаешь?
<altunin> сергей горин. гипноз по технике эриксона
<SergeyIT> комп гипнотить будешь?
<altunin> ага) просто для общего развития. интересно очень.
<tagezi> altunin: тебе тоже на другой канал )
<tagezi> у одного чудеса, другой экстрасенсом хочет стать..
<altunin> некоторые с бубном танцуют, а я просто на терминал смотрю))
<SergeyIT> altunin, зеркала завесь - а то вдруг сам себя загипнотишь )
<tagezi> altunin: лучше бы маны почитал, полезнее )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты уверен? Чтение манов - самый короткий путь в психушку
<tagezi> им мжно, они и так одной нагой там )
<altunin> тем более от свободных переводчиков))
<SergeyIT> altunin, а ты на русском читаешь? Жуть
<altunin> я и думаю на русском. и говорю по русски и читаю. Даже в паспорте РУССКИЙ
<tagezi> у тебя в паспорте ещё национальность есть?
<altunin> Ха! Я даже внимания не обращал, что там нет гражданства.))
<tagezi> русский - это национальность, национальности нет уже лет 15, помоему
<altunin> гражданство?
<tagezi> гражданин россии - это гражданство, у тебя паспорт гражданина россии
<SergeyIT> altunin, и что - я такой же, но на компе все по английски - понятнее многое
<tagezi> он помоему так и называеться, по всем доп документам
<tagezi> кстати да, некоторые вещи читаешь по английски и понимаешь намного глубже
<SergeyIT> особенно технические описания
<altunin> все. осадил. открыл мануал. молчу. читаю.
<SergeyIT> ээээ нет, не молчи, здесь таких хватает
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/EnSKsF
<altunin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsTKQmIqlSU прикольно
<tagezi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a9HAO0Pmkc
<tagezi> реклама от джавы )
<altunin> не думал что под это танцевать можно.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pyCI_intrQ
<altunin> а зачеи яву рекламировать?
<tagezi> что бы визиуал басик снова не появился на рынке в таких количествах
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/101094190333184858950/posts/VPvMkuJ5FCN
<tagezi> прикользо.. на уравне политиков уже советуют опен сорс
<altunin> ясно что безопастнее. сам видишь что устанавливаешь.
<tagezi> да причем тут ты то )
<tagezi> учи английский, заканчивая смотрить дёрганья всякие )
<altunin> ну все! не выпархивай!) сам знаю что лошара!)
<SergeyIT> и чем дальше, тем больше (
<tagezi> достали мы его )
 * tagezi ушёл смотреть The Moomin
<artus> четут
<SAPetrovich> короч очередной час борьбы ничего положительного не дал
<SAPetrovich> может кто скажет куда копать
<artus> чмоды такие чмоды
<artus> если 530 бросает то что то не так с правами
<SAPetrovich> vsftpd:nogroup
<artus> где, где лог подключения?
<SAPetrovich> http://pastebin.com/macZgcUf
<artus> Connection terminated without SSL shutdown - buggy client?
<SAPetrovich> vsftpd+ftpes+mysql+990+filezilla
<artus> а нафига это извращени?
<artus> *е
<SAPetrovich> ))) ннада
<artus> фтпс например, тебе че, сфтп нехватает?
<artus> :)
<SAPetrovich> не хватает )))
<SAPetrovich> ща посмотрел когда в последний раз заливал файло - 22 сентября все пахало, уезжал в командировку, возвратился сегодня - не пашет и все тут
<SAPetrovich> кстати, без извращений на стандартных настройках такую же ошибку пишет
<fuss> всем привет
<tagezi> привет
<artus> ну привет коль не шутиш :)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-10
<andrex> !ping
<ubuntuhelp> 100500 bytes from google.com (100.500.0.0): icmp_seq=100 ttl=500 time=0 ms
<Guest94960> добрый день, подскажите пожалуйста пользуюсь неделю всего линуксом, после компиляции кернела для андроида, мне пишет
<Guest94960> **** Successfully built kernel ****
<Guest94960> **** Generate download images ****
<Guest94960> chmod: cannot access ‘/tools/mkimage’: No such file or directory
<Guest94960> ./build.sh: line 198: /tools/mkimage: No such file or directory
<Guest94960> что я делаю нет так)
<andrex> а где у тя все лежит?
<raman> /home/roman/wiko_dev/android_kernel_wiko_peaxjb
<andrex> правь build.sh
<raman> да я правил его) тока я незнаю че править в нем, 198 строка в нем   ${mkimg} ${kernel_zimg} KERNEL > ../build_result/kernel_${MTK_PROJECT}.bin
<andrex> ну дык ищи где назначается этим переменным значения
<raman> подскажите пожалуйста, я вот залил http://pastebin.com/A6jXZvdN
<andrex> хм а в этой папке где все лежит есть tools/mkimage
<raman> есть папка tools/ но в ней нету mkimage до этого собиралось, а как француз опубликовал новую ветку со вчера не собирается у меня :( я делаю как раньше, мб это поможет, вот новая ветка https://github.com/skritchz/android_kernel_wiko_peaxjb
<raman> а вот старая https://github.com/skritchz/s9091_jb
<raman> я меняю build.sh со старой ветки вставляю в новую, а иначе вообще не собирается, конфиги какие-то просит, ну это как я понял из-за строки source ../mediatek/build/shell.sh ../ kernel
<raman> а собираю одинаково командой CROSS_COMPILE=$HOME/wiko_dev/arm-linux-androideabi-4.4.x/bin/arm-linux-androideabi- TARGET_PRODUCT=tinno77_s9091jb ./build.sh release verbose
<andrex> что тут? build_result/
<raman> тут кернел появляется и модули
<andrex> и права какие?
<raman> а я права не указывал, папка сама создается, мб перед тем как собирать ее самому создать и права присвоить так?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> права покажи
<andrex> на пасту
<andrex> и скрипт от кого пускаеш?
<raman> ну у меня права администратора я в настройках поставил) незнаю я неделю говорю пользуюсь) а как можно сменить права я в прошивках выставляю права так set_perm_recursive(0, 0, 0755, 0644, "/system");
<raman> тут как-то иначе наверное да) простите мои знания еще очень малы
<andrex> в папке ls -la | pastebinit
<andrex> Hanno4ka, дарофф
<andrex> пля правь пути в скрипте
<andrex> raman, ../path/to/dir итд
<andrex> вместо /path/to/dir
<andrex> да и вобще использвал бы скрипт с нового ядра тама поменялось куча всего
<andrex> костыли городит тут
<andrex> все я афк
<Hanno4ka> привет
<tagezi> утра всем =D
<SergeyIT> раннего
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SuiEmxDklKw
<SergeyIT> зачем же так... в отпуск захотелось (
<tagezi> ну, это тебе, а большенство народу кричит что им теперь не нужно будет ездить туда, гугл всё покажет )
<tagezi> бедные у нас дворники, очень много деревьев кругом, восновном берёза и осина... он только убрал сегодня уже снова накидало листьев
<SergeyIT> зато безработица не грозит
<tagezi> ну, он приходит раз в 2 дня, не чаще
<tagezi> но кругом чисто
<tagezi> лебеди на юг полетели
<tagezi> осень, блин (
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> тыц
<tagezi> ой
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: привет
<Kyshtynbai> Всем ку!
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ты вообще где ходишь
<tagezi> тут разговоры некому говорить, а ты фиг знает где пропадаешь )
<Kyshtynbai> Хыхы).
<tagezi> семдесят второй опять фф сломал наверное )
<Kyshtynbai> Хочу ноут с двумя хардами, такие бывают интересно...
<tagezi> зачем тебе 2
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> один большой поставь и радуйся
<tagezi> или через юсб райд10 поставь =D
<Hanno4ka> а если он сломается?
<Kyshtynbai> Именно).
<tagezi> ну, тогда лучше внешний райд )
<tagezi> 2 винта не помогут полюбому )
<tagezi> Райден кстати расказывал тут о бсдсм системе какойто тестовой которая спаншоты делает )
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/M4lC5G
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это ты порушил?
<tagezi> не, это заброшеная церковь в америке )
<tagezi> меня туда не пускают пока )
<SergeyIT> а чего там делать?
<tagezi> ну, там есть где погулять, например
<snql> вот почему везде на всех платформах как у людей а на линуксе все через жору? андроид студия невыносима
<andrex> зато на линуксе обработка анных как у людей, все ограничевается только возможностями железа и прямотой рук, а на других платформах все через жопу
<andrex> д*
<Hanno4ka> а чем тебе андроид студия не угодила на линуксе?
<snql> глючит все
<Hanno4ka> ну не знаю, у меня не глючит
<snql> :(
<snql> andrex: это кстати гнилой и очень старый бородатый аргумент в пользу линуксов
<andrex> а нифига
<altunin> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/725991125/open-source-graphics-processor-gpu
<SergeyIT> О, народу прибавилось )
<SergeyIT> релиза никак ждут
<snql> lts разве что =)
<SergeyIT> логично - в ноябре
<tagezi> в октябре же.. уже пару недель осталось, не?
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/111395306401981598462/posts/N2YD2QhSx96
<tagezi> пора валить с хрома
<tagezi> а то скоро он в мой унитаз проникнет и будет практологом претворяться
<tagezi> http://betanews.com/2013/10/10/google-wants-to-pay-linux-and-open-source-users-to-be-31337/
<tagezi> прикольно.. помоему гуглов нужно прижимать к земле, а то они натворят делов
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/Fi6OPP
<tagezi>  =))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ветка лтс в ноябре появится
<vamadir> народ подскажите плз, как реализовать(настроить) соединение openvpn. Задача клиент подключается к серверу по опнвпн, но трафик впн идет только для опреденных сайтов. Остальной трафик идет через родное соединение.  server
<vamadir> - ubuntu 12.04
<andrex> воть ты не воврея, я на той неделе впн поднимал, и теперь мне лень...
<vamadir> :) ну мне просто надорешить задачку. Нужно пусткать трафик через впн. Только для определенных сайтов
<vamadir> ну хоть тыкните ссылкой что ли :)
<tagezi> http://google.com
<SergeyIT> !vpn
<ubuntuhelp> VPN: быстрая настройка. Инфо тут: http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/vpn_подключения "Если кнопка VPN не доступна!" установите пакет network-manager-pptp и linux-pptp Так же см: !pptp
<SergeyIT> tagezi, опять ты меня опередил (
<SergeyIT> вот приеду к тебе в субботу - разберусь
<tagezi> SergeyIT:  ну прости, я забываю спросить, готов ты или нет )
<tagezi> я в суботу крыльцо поеду делать у тестя.. доделывать..
<tagezi> наверное
<tagezi> кстати у нас ещё грибы растут.. эти.. моховики
<tagezi> и клещи в лесу ещё есть.. с собаки снял сегодня
<SergeyIT> тогда к тебе не поеду
<andrex> едь ко мне, в январе, +- месяц)
<andrex> вобщем зимой
<andrex> теплвнь хорошо) -35 -40 бодрит
<Kyshtynbai> -40 считается тепло?
<andrex> ну да
<SergeyIT> andrex, -20 наших круче - 40 ваших
<Kyshtynbai> Ужос).
<SergeyIT> у меня коллега родом из барнаула, до сих пор мучается от нашей погоды
<andrex> -20 по кельвину поди xD
<Kyshtynbai> по кельвину нибываед).
<andrex> f e ytuj ,sdftn
<andrex> а у него ывает
<SergeyIT> у андрекса бывает )
<andrex> -300 c kbiybv uhflecybrja
<andrex> с лишним градусников
<andrex> космос замерзает)
<SergeyIT> хотя в лазерах есть понятие отрицательной температуры
<Kyshtynbai> отрицательное давление же есть, почему бы не быть отрицательной температуре).
<SergeyIT> Kyshtynbai: где отрицательное?
<Kyshtynbai> SergeyIT: в пылесосе. Метафорически).
<SergeyIT> это не абсолютное давление, а относительное
<Kyshtynbai> Не отрицаю!
<SergeyIT> абсолутного отрицания тоже нет - оно относительно, зависит от внешних условий
<SergeyIT> ю
<tagezi> интересно, 250 км изменят погоду или нет
<tagezi> SergeyIT: насчет -40 и -20 ты наверное загнул, но -30 примерно как у нас -10 если после оттепели и ветерок (который у нас всегда)
<SergeyIT> tagezi, это не мои слова, я там не был
<SergeyIT> tagezi, иногда и 10 км меняют погоду
<tagezi> вот опять все молчат
<artus> факт
<tagezi> эх..
<tagezi> не, это конечно лучше чем матом на лево и на право как в джабере, но можно было бы и поболтать
<tagezi> а то как-то скучно
<artus> ну так поболтай
<artus> кто запрещает то :)
<tagezi> я и так тут самый болтливый
<artus> нигаадяи, просыпайтесь :)
<tagezi> бывает даже сам с собой болтаю
<tagezi> andrex: ты опять не спишь?
<tagezi> artus: а за ская больше не заходишь? )
<tagezi> только за бороноса? )
<artus> эмм?
<tagezi> =) ну вак-то тут вместе плясали туда сюда, в одну секунду )
<tagezi> когда ты отваливался переодически.. неделю назад или что-то около того )
<artus> а, эт баронос у меня на знце висит )
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1010/h_1381436863_8854437_b3492b811a.jpg
<tagezi> не, скай через полтор минуты вылетел
<artus> а он за компанию :D
<tagezi> в логах стало просто искать всё
<artus> хотя он тоже вроде у меня висит
<tagezi> просто глазками.. никаких приблуд (
<artus> не помню, а смотреть лень :)
<tagezi> да и фиг сними )
<tagezi> лтж бы здоровы были
<tagezi> лишь*
<tagezi> раньше приходилось грепать всё.. эх
<artus> надыть себе плеерку купить, ато синезубые наушники сломал, штекер в телефоне руздолбал, а без книжек грусть-пичаль на роботу ездить
<artus> http://ru.sandisk.com/products/music-video-players/clip-zip/ воть такое наверно возьму
<artus> оу, оно даже закладки умеет делать, точно возьму
<tagezi> artus: я уехал из Питера, как-то даже не очень хочеться плеер на улице одивать, тут тихо
<artus> дык не в тишине дело) я гнижки читаю айдио)
<artus> *аудио
<artus> *книжки
<tagezi> аудио книжки.. во ты ленивый )
<tagezi> скоро подтираться будешь электронной бумагой )
<artus> ммм, не, просто как то аналог покупать нереально, книга на день, я столько не заработаю :D
<tagezi> ты не те книги читаешь.. и не натом языке )
<artus> да ну идите в баню с вашими техническими букварями :D
<artus> есть у меня архив на 4 гига по металооброботке до которого добратцо надо, ноооо , я ж усну :D
<tagezi> был ролик на ютубе с электронным )
<tagezi> не, аудиокниги хорошо.. мне просто негде их больше читать.. метра нет, гулять, так лучше птичек слушать
<tagezi> а дома без книг есть что читать... когда хочеться мозг понапрягать
<artus> в том то и дело что мозг не напрягать хочетцо :)
<tagezi> если мозг не напрягать он привратиться в манную кашу )
<artus> да вроде не грозит пока что
<tagezi> artus: смотри, проснёшься какнибудь утром в твоём черепе звон ложки и слова над головой: "Сожечку за папу, ложечку за маму" =)
<artus> это был бы самый щасливый день :D
<fuss> всем привет
<artus> о, бот пришол
<tagezi> fuss: ты кроме "всем привет" ещё что-нибудь говоришь?
<tagezi> походу нет..
<tagezi> плохо дресированый бот видать
<tagezi> ubuntuhelp: привет шляпа, скажы чтонить глупое
<fuss> нет, не говорю
<tagezi> о, он заговорил )
<artus> he is alive
<fuss> ты тоже заговорил, оно тебе надо?
<artus> шоколада, молочного, пористого
<artus> :)
<tagezi> ну, я всегда говорил, меня даже переодически кикали за это )
<fuss> могу только предложить пнх, он тоже молочный
<artus> @kick fuss ну и тебе тогоже
<artus> фу такими быть, ужс
<artus> tagezi, вобщем надо ждать пока андрюха проснется, он точно живой
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> может он просто хорошо обученый бот
<tagezi> я в далёкие года, на чатре зависал.. у нас соревновались ребята, кто бота на таскает лучше )
<tagezi> были очень не плохие модельки.. чуть лучше андрюхи )
<tagezi> а.. это абревиатура.. блин, как мне повезло, я всех этих сокращений не знаю =)))))
<artus> :)
<tagezi> а я думал, чо ты его кикнул
<tagezi> вот я не образованый деревнщина (
<artus> ты культурный человек, из питера, сокращения никчему :) если уж говорить матом то не стесьняясь и не коверкая :)
<tagezi> ну впринципе да, посылать так посылать, а не посылать, так и не трогать эти слова вовсе
<tagezi> с женой когда стали встречаться, она матом как дворник.. не ругалась, разговаривала )) если отучил
<tagezi> а тесть чото раслабился на последних выходных, опять стал матом ругаться )))
<artus> мы теряем бооотоооооввв
<tagezi> :D
<fuss> хочу ответ тут - http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=230909.0
<artus> кик за мат, причем тут ботоводство? :)
<fuss> мата не было
<fuss> ты сам знаешь
<fuss> хочу ответ в теме на форуме
<artus> персонаж, даже завуалированые абревиатуры с весьма отднозначной интерпритацией являютцо вполне узнаваемыми, ага
<fuss> ответ на форуме хочу
<artus> и можеш на меня в гаагский суд подать :)
<fuss> ответ на форуме
<fuss> линк есть
<fuss> в гагадский суд поддам
<fuss> повторим еще раз, все привет на канале)
<tagezi> привет )
<tagezi> нада реально бота завести.. меня он точно сможет заменить
<artus> dво, бот :D
<tagezi> о_О ещё один?
<tagezi> =)
<fuss> тф ответил на форуме?)
<fuss> *ты
<artus> эмм, а должен?
<fuss> да не возможно
<artus> нужжное подчеркнуть? :D
<fuss> не язви
<fuss> )
<artus> Оо
<fuss> всем привет
<tagezi> эм.. это может попасть под флуд
<fuss> да, давай, ты тут первый оралза бота
<artus> tagezi, не грози ему, он тебя засуудит :D
<fuss> *орал
<tagezi> да, я не оп меня можно )
<fuss> да гагага суд ок
<fuss> всем под эшафот
<fuss> или как его там
<fuss> я все таки жду ответа на форуме, ссылка была
<artus> жди, это твое право даное тебе конституцией :D
<fuss> ну так ответь
<artus> я писать не умею, и вообще грамоте не обучен
<fuss> не переживай, если надо составить из букв слова а из слов предложения, то на канале помогут
<fuss> а правописанийо никому не важнойо
<andrex> 2.6
<andrex> !rules > fuss
<ubuntuhelp> fuss, please see my private message
<andrex> enhf :D
<andrex> утра*
<fuss> видимо ответа на канале и в форуме я так и недождусь))
<fuss> *ответа
<tagezi> andrex: привет )
<andrex> artus, ответь ему уже гденить, успокой бедного xD
<tagezi> ой, если артус ответит, врятли он успокоиться
<fuss> ну давай попробуем
<tarokinoe> http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/precise/free/binary-amd64/Packages   -   фыв
<tarokinoe> поцоны открывается у вас эта сылка?
<tarokinoe> при обновлении просто выходит ошибка not found
<tarokinoe> у меня в браузере не открывается
<tarokinoe> проверьте плиз у себя, у меня мож просто инет тупит
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-11
<andrex> tarokinoe, дак оно ваще не работаеть
<andrex> tagezi, не он неадекват вобще
<andrex> эт про fuss
<tagezi> да всёравно.. ночь на дворе а у меня проверка орфографии не заводиться (
<tagezi> меня реально достало писать с таким количеством ошибок
<tagezi> а оно выпендриваеться >:(
<tarokinoe> да, репозиторий больше не maintainted
<tarokinoe> cgfcb,j
<tarokinoe> спасибо
<artus> andrex, а этот блаженный все ноет? :D
<artus> вобщем даю рецензию на фильм, грандмастер, он же великий мастер, смотреть таки да, сильный фильм, и ваще крутотенюшка
<andrex> artus, да) еще отрицает факт того что он тупо как бот заходил приветкал всем, и уходил)
<andrex> artus, пни тама ская, помоему он умер)
<baronos> Ку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> re
<andrex> baronos, опа
<baronos> andrex: есть такая буква :)
<vamadir> так и не нашел решения. перенаправление трафика только для определенных сайтов через Openvpn. может кто нить подскажет, а то уже 3 дня мучаюсь
<Kyshtynbai> vamadir: тут, похоже, man route надо делать... http://superuser.com/questions/124572/routing-traffic-to-specific-web-sites-through-ethernet-rest-via-wifi-on-mac-os вот поожая трабла.
<vamadir> эхх... будем копать дальше
<SergeyIT> бубном много не выкопаешь, бери лопату
<tagezi> всем привет
<vamadir> <SergeyIT> :) . может вкурсе? перенаправление трафика только для определенных сайтов через Openvpn.
<SergeyIT> vamadir, извини, но не в курсе (
<vamadir> жаль
<vamadir> просто теоретически можно данную задачу решить через route на стороне клиента. :) но как то не охото всех клиентов в ручную прописывать. Соответсвенно хочу реализацию на стороне сервера
<vamadir> полюбому кто нить уже решал данную задачу.
<tagezi> блин, сломали кубунту
<SergeyIT> склей
<tagezi> где раден со своими апровданиями?
<tagezi> куда он засунул нетверкманагер?
<SergeyIT> с собой на 8-ку забрал
<tagezi> я попробую с вайфая зайти
<tagezi> сломали кончательно (
<tagezi> с вайфая не зайти никак (
<SergeyIT> обновился?
<tagezi> угу, ночью
<SergeyIT> подожди, может починят
<tagezi> ну, мне надачу уезжать, а там не удобно будет без вайфая.. да и тут не очень.. я привык на кухне сидеть
<SergeyIT> 13.10?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> ты уже там ищёшь? =)
<SergeyIT> чего? У меня 12.04 )
<tagezi> а я пока сижу а плакаю.. чай делаю.. ибоо до 4 ночи сидел орфографию настраивал
<tagezi> я помню что у тебя 12.04 )
<SergeyIT> нечего на бетах делать, надо основную иметь стабильную
<SergeyIT> у меня на буке еще 10.04 не снесена )
<tagezi> у меня на буке тоже 7 имееться )
<Caelum> sorry for asking in english, is there a general channel on freenode for russian speakers?
<SergeyIT> Caelum: ##freenode-ru
<Caelum> thank you
<Caelum> no I mean not a channel about freenode, but just a russian chat channel
<tagezi> еслиты хочешь говорить по русски, так говори..
<tagezi> кто тебе запрещает?
<tagezi> кроме того, если ты прочтёшь правила, то увидишь что тут запрещено говорить не на русском
<SergeyIT> Caelum: http://en.irc2go.com/webchat/?net=freenode&room=%23russian
<tagezi> SergeyIT: зачем он ему? он даже тут по русски не хочет общаться )
<SergeyIT> он не догадывается, что у нас только тематические чаты
<Caelum> actually I haven't written in russian in 20 years and I haven't put these keyboard stickers on my laptop yet, sorry
<Caelum> SergeyIT: thank you
<SergeyIT> Caelum: установить русскую раскладку занимает 1 минуту
<tagezi> у него буковки не наклеены и он стесняеться видать опшибиться
<SergeyIT> а на экране клавы нет?
<Caelum> wow, now I remember why I hate russians
<Caelum> thanks for reminding me
<Caelum> bye
<artus> Oo
<artus> хы
<tagezi> artus: ты всё простпал )
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Failed!
<tagezi> а ктонить проверку орфографии пытался в пси+настроить?
<tagezi> все спят )
<andrex> не наиг ана нужно)
<tagezi> ты уже смерился с моими ошибками? )
<tagezi> я чем дольше тем больше забываю язык родной.. вплоть до "ана ришила"
<andrex> великая могучая руссувя языка...
<andrex> к
<tagezi> да не.. это безрамотность
<tagezi> г
<jmabudabi> hello
<jmabudabi> Привет Всем
<jmabudabi> !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://goo.gl/yHMzS8 http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<jmabudabi> Люди,я регистрацию завершил?
<andrex> да
<jmabudabi> Спасибо
<tagezi> неужели она такая долгая?
<tagezi> теперь
<andrex> да
<andrex> месяцами, пытают
<jmabudabi> ТА гугл помог, фраза #ubuntu-ru :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services мне ничего не сказала))
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<jmabudabi> Я так понял есть общедоступные каналы, а есть такие как этот?
<andrex> есть каналы, а как они будут настроены это зависит от обстоятельств
<jmabudabi> ясно
<jmabudabi> А мне постоянно верифицироватся надо будет?
<andrex> авто матом поставь смотри справку к своему клиенту
<tagezi> мне приходиться заходит каждый раз ручками
<tagezi> в куаселе как-то странно это сделано
<andrex> а тама что нельщя комманду указать? еси автоидента нет))
<andrex> з*
<jmabudabi> У меня xchat, стандарт
<jmabudabi> !load
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='load'
<jmabudabi> Бот ты супер))
<tagezi> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/13/1011/h_1381499956_5206834_3e82ff0961.jpg
<tagezi> видишь.. он сам пытаеться 2 раза зайти
<jmabudabi> Вот читаю http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=167493, может сделать как в конце
<tagezi> он не умеет дожидаться почему-то ответа сервера насчет авторизации
<andrex> да дык у мня если незарегиным зайти на канал с +r или +i без приглоса то он до скончания веков будет писать что тока зарегеные или тока поприллосу а так обломиська)
<jmabudabi> Заходил на корейские каналы, че-то там пусто
<jmabudabi> вообще пусто
<tagezi> ну, и что мне сделать.. если он тупой и не можут понят что сначало нужно авторизироваться а потом уже ломиться..
<jmabudabi> Найдем управу
<tagezi> да, поставим винду )
<jmabudabi> зачем
<jmabudabi> зачем?
<jmabudabi> мне и на линуксе хорошо))
<jmabudabi> всем пока, еще увидимся
<tagezi> не, он тупой
<tagezi> он почемуто ломить на канал раньше чем аторизируеться, даже если в скрипте указывать всё попорядку
<tagezi> а для пси нет irc&
<tagezi> ?*
<andrex> мона жабер тунель прокинуть или както так)
<tagezi> там и орфографию проверяет теперь )
<tagezi> транспорт ?
<andrex> у мну в вичате тож проверяет, тока нафиг оно надо)
<tagezi> на ирк? )
<andrex> да
<tagezi> я когда только пришёл, ты меня постоянно поправлял с ошибками )
<tagezi> сейчас наверное надоело )
<andrex> да дык меня тож поправляли, и это бесило жутко по этому я перестал всех поправлять)
<tagezi> сегодня день ясный.. может будет северное сияние видно
<andrex> а у мну снег....
<tagezi> лан, д встречи
<Offoffoff1> "Чтобы спереди погладить, надо сзади полизать..."
<tagezi> что-то нас становиться меньше
<Kyshtynbai> Ку! Всех с пятницей!
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: ку.. и тебя
<shenmue> всем пыщ
<shenmue> i2p настраивал кто нибуть ?
<tagezi> привет..
<tagezi> будешь 24-м )
<shenmue> не буду
<tagezi> ну и зря.. скоро ваще никого не останеться, некуда будет заходить
<shenmue> о все сделал
<shenmue> все работает
<shenmue> осталось теперь понять что я сейчас настроил и зачем мне это нужно =)
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> это всегда самая тяжолая часть
<shenmue> да это у меня давно так.
<tagezi> вот сидишь, программируешь, сделал всё, всё работает даже.. а потом думаешь, что это такое и нафтга оно вообще нужно
<shenmue> пока возился забыл зачем я это делал
<tagezi> эх
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: тук
<Kyshtynbai> ку).
<tagezi> у тяже кде да?
<Kyshtynbai> неееее
<Kyshtynbai> у меня гнум и венда).
<Kyshtynbai> щас в венде.
<tagezi> эсм.. тыже вроде квирком пользуешься
<shenmue> вообщем в i2p я раздаю 40,00M бит чего то пока сам не знаю чего
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai (~Kyshtynba@195.91.229.65) has quit (Quit: KVIrc 4.2.0 Equilibriu
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: там все всё разадют. каждый узел является гейтом или типа того.
<Kyshtynbai> tagezi: под винду есть квирк.
<tagezi> а
<tagezi> ясно.. блин, а кто у на ещё на кубунту кроме меня?
<Kyshtynbai> райден).
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai я вообще не знаю что это. но поставил настроил и оно работает
<tagezi> =) я что последний из магикан? )
<tagezi> райден на венде и у него осеннее обострение
<Kyshtynbai> shenmue: а нафиг тебе?
<shenmue> Kyshtynbai да скучно было
<Kyshtynbai> Хы).
<tagezi> лан, пойду спрошу его
<Kyshtynbai> А он тут теперь не показывается, что ли?
<shenmue> потом погуглю что это такое. а то влом уже
<tagezi> не.. он обижен на артуса
<tagezi> достаёт народ в другом месте )
<Kyshtynbai> Хыхы).
<SergeyIT> escsun тоже там
<artus> утра
<SergeyIT> с субботой
<artus> нет, все еще понедельник ((
<SergeyIT> сочувствую
<tagezi> artus: чото ты расслабился как-то.. у всех суббота а у тебя уже понедельник )
<SergeyIT> машина времени же, а потом четыре пятницы подряд
<artus> у меня еще понедельник :(
<artus> с прошлой суботы
<tagezi> ты же в прошлый четверг объявил суббуту до стеды )
<tagezi> субботу*
<tagezi> среды
<tagezi> блин
<artus> ну субота закончилась в пятницу, и пошол жесткий понедельник :)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-12
<tagezi> утра всем
<myordo> здрасьте,подскажите пож,качнул образ комуникатор - ip атс там предустановлена убунту 12.04 сервер без графического интерфейса,подскажите какаие щас манипуляции необхадимо проделать, что бы запустился браузер?
<myordo> есть кто живой ?
<andrex> www-browser а ваще иди ищи ман по комникатору
<myordo> так прям и вводить?
<tagezi> я думаю для начала man man нужно почитать
<myordo> да ман то к комуникатору при чем убунта серв стоит
<myordo> или я чот не догоняю?
<tagezi> ну вот тебе и соыетуют, начать с начала
<tagezi> почитай ман
<myordo> ооо......понятно.подскажите команду гном какой нить поставить
<tagezi> чем больше читаешь маны, тем проще становиться жить в убунте
<myordo> )
<andrex> www-browser google.com
<myordo> все в текстовом режиме выводит.ужасно просто
<tagezi> прекрасно
<tagezi> это мс придумали быдлосервер для людей которые ситать не умеют
<myordo> не.хочу лису или хром
<tagezi> им нужно было рынок китая захватить
<tagezi> что бы хром запустить не нужен гном
<myordo> да харош уже стибать
<tagezi> и ваще вм не нужна )
<tagezi> ну как скажешь.. прости, не буду больше
<myordo> а книжечки можете умные посоветовать по бунте на исконно русском языке
 * tagezi ушёл дожаривать блины
<andrex> !manual
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='manual'
<andrex> !faq
<ubuntuhelp> Начальные руководства для новичков можно найти тут(актуально): ==> http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual <== и часто задаваемые вопросы про поведение на канале http://goo.gl/xFjsu
<myordo> к сожалению, это руководство больше не обновляется. Оно актуально только для Ubuntu до версии 11.04.
<myordo> (((
<andrex> ии?
<tagezi> а что в сервере поменялось за это время?
<myordo> не знаю)
 * tagezi тоже
<andrex> /usr/share/doc
<tagezi> ну кто же теперь туда лазит.. все ставят кде и хром и читают пдф найденые в интернете
<myordo> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings на это дело сервер пишет что не удалось найти пакет убунту-гноме-десктоп и гном дефаулт сеттинг
<myordo> я не шарю и лине,простите если что не так
<andrex> !notforyou > myordo
<ubuntuhelp> myordo, please see my private message
<andrex> !marazm > myordo
<ubuntuhelp> myordo, please see my private message
<tagezi> !учимся_читать > tagezi
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='tagezi'
<tagezi> !учимся_читать
<tagezi> павис?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> нет, я и бота задолбал просто )
<myordo> подскажите как воткнуть на сервер графическую оболочку ну вы поняли.... типо кде\гнома\мате что бы было более привычно попробовать разобраться в нужном мне по
<myordo> такое возможно?
<tagezi> твоё по не поддерживает графический интерфейс, скорее всего
<tagezi> такое понятно?
<andrex> aptitude install openbox
<andrex> xD
<tagezi> это ему не поможет
<tagezi> потом он будет спрашивать как настоить опенбокс.. и зачем ему синий экран
<myordo> я вообще хочу добиться вот такого примерно отображения http://habrahabr.ru/post/195030/ а дальше я уж как нить сам
<tagezi> лучше поставить ту фигню в виртуальнуя машину и сидеть наслаждаться в виндовс имея машину в отдельном окне
<myordo> ПО Комуникатор только под линь как я понял,я итак в виртуалке
<myordo> поставил образ
<tagezi> ну, и нафига тебе тогда окна в виртуалке, если у тебя есть окна не в ней?
<andrex> myordo, нам научить тебя как почитать ман покомуникатору и открыть в винде окошко баузера и в бить ip
<tagezi> ты думаешь тебе будет проще?
<tagezi> у мс теперь есть официальная поддержка виртуализации не виндовс-подобных дистребутивов в виндовс =)
<myordo> оооо.....чот я первый раз об этом слышу.я так полагаю что это ирония
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> я как-то пол года назад даже читал отчет да установке дибиана на виндовссервере
<tagezi> мсовский конечно
<tagezi> только естественно они поддерживают на своём програмном обеспечении, а не на стороннем )
<myordo> это опять лишние пляски с бубном. не проще ли мне сейчас поставить граф окружение и попытатся плясать уже оттуда ? тоесть вмваре с убунта сервом и комуникатором
<myordo> в чем профит не могу понять
<tagezi> нафига тебе окна в виртуалке?
<tagezi> вот объясни мне тупому, нафига?
<myordo> мне необходимо разобраться с по комуникатор как работают там транки маршруты итд, мне по большому счету побоку где оно будет выводится что в мсовском по что в вм
<tagezi> я сколько лет живу, всегда пользовал окна вне виртуалке, что бы понять как пользовать то что зафигачел в неё.. ибо просто тупо удобнее
<myordo> ну я с таким вариантом как описываете вы не сталкивался
<myordo> поэтому для меня наверное удобнее так уже будет
<tagezi> вм что не имеет окна?
<tagezi> или она блакирует гугл?
<myordo> имеет
<tagezi> тада зачем тебе окна в виртуалке?
<tagezi> что бы открыть там терминал и получить тоже самое что и сейчас только в окне?
<myordo> да привык уже к ней, и для тестов мне так удобней. вообщм суть вопроса как установить графическое окружение команду подскажите. а искать качать по разбираться в нем как запустить дебианоподобное опять привыкать. поэтому мне вм проще для теста
<myordo> есть для меня какие то варианты по граф окружению?
<tagezi> эм.. а что ты хочешь от граф окружения?
<myordo> дружелюбность и схожесть с виндой,хотя бы какую то
<myordo> что бы было проще взаимодействовать с программой нежели все из чистой консоли делать
<tagezi> ты администратор?
<myordo> нет
<myordo> помагла команда sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop щас льет пакеты какие то
<tagezi> наверное поэтому ты не понимаешь, что в твоём случае нужно осваивать командную строку, а не ставить окна
<myordo> надеюсь будет норм
<myordo> да понимаю,даже более того купил книжку умную по линуксу и поставил убунту десктоп 2 системой. только вот руки не доходят до нее и до книжки
 * andrex подстолом
<tagezi> хотя, это твоё личное дело как издеваться над своей системой
<UNIm95> !notforyou > UNIm95
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, please see my private message
<UNIm95> !marazm > UNIm95
<UNIm95> andrex Черт о таких командах и не знал
<tagezi> просто редко когда нужно их пользовать
<tagezi> вот сегодня пришлось
<UNIm95> myordo:  Ты конечно молодец. на сервак иксы ставить
<tagezi> ну он это не понимает
<myordo> ахаха это да. а что делать вин пользователю с окнами.....
<myordo> привычка за многие годы знаете ли
<tagezi> это, примерно также как электронной газетой попупытаться подтереть )
<myordo> не тут затея не много в другом.
<myordo> попывтаться разобраться сначала самому а в случае принятия решения использовать все это дело,будет уже искаться человек со знанием сиго дела
<myordo> дебианоподобного дистр
<myordo> ну чисто теоретически иксы могут работать на серв ?
<andrex> могут тока они тама вобще нафигнестдались
<myordo> ну это вам не сдались  старожилам линукса а вот вин пользователю для которого овсе криво надо
<myordo> в плане отображения
<andrex> xD
 * andrex снова под столом
<tagezi> блин.. нада делать цитатник канала )
<tagezi> myordo: мнеинтересно как ты будешь использовать iptables в окнах
<myordo> ыгн
<andrex> ему надо то всего узнать ip и вюить его в браузере, и ражи этого всего ставит иксы, я прям фигею
<myordo> в душе не ***. мне бы идеально это по под винду вообще бы заморочек не было
<myordo> ехе запустил и погнал. а тут..... конфиги.исходники.деб пакеты
<tagezi> а фонекипер не рулит?
<myordo> это что
<mva> вот и выросло то поколение, которое считает, что думать мозгом - это позор
<tagezi> телефония под винду
<tagezi> правда там очень всё запутано с базами... но зато думать не нужно
<andrex> !v > myordo
<ubuntuhelp> myordo, please see my private message
<myordo> так оно платное,за денежку
<mva> и?
<andrex> nfvf gj vfyefke lf;t levfnm nj ytyfj rjvvfy;s rjgbgfnm b dct
<mva> винда тоже
<mva> хочешь под венду и чтоб не думать - плати деньги
<mva> не хочешь платить - думай сам
<andrex> там по мануалу даже думать то не надо команды копировать и все
<myordo> винда бесплатна )))) харош помогать комитету трехсот покупая лицензионное ПО )
<myordo> спо - рулит
<andrex> и мне остыпь тоже
<mva> не ты ли выше писал, что тебе под винду надо?
<myordo> я
<mva> тогда почему ты сам себе противоречишь?
<mva> венда - не СПО
<myordo> в россии именно так - винда - спо )
<mva> нет
<mva> хоть в антарктиде
<mva> венда - не СПО
<mva> а с недавних пор. к слову, за нелицензионные вёнды стали сажать даже домашних хомячков
<mva> пока ещё не до всех дошли, но прецеденты есть
<mva> и слава богу
<myordo> это все предрассудки и росказни отдела "Р"
<tagezi> большой брат уже всё в логах увидел
<myordo> )
<mva> myordo: ты не понимаешь что означает буква "С" в "СПО".
<myordo> свободное
<myordo> )
<tagezi> он сказал что ты не понимаешь
<tagezi> НЕ ПОНИМАЕШЬ
<tagezi> сори
<myordo> andrex - сам зайди по ссылке своей - http://goo.gl/5UWBR где там правила
<mva> myordo: свободное-то свободное, только ты не понимешь, что за свобода имеется в виду
<myordo> ну на внесение изменений в части когда в распространении итд
<mva> имеется в виду свобода изучать и изменять исходный код, свобода распространять и делиться с друзбями
<mva> Windows к этому не относится
<andrex> !v > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<tagezi> mva батька сказал свободный =)
<myordo> на торрентах делятся.....меняют код изменяют составляющую базовую итд,распространяют
<mva> и да, за нарушение лицензий, какие бы они не были, EULA, GPL, CDDL И т.д. здесь выдают банан
<tagezi> читал позорище? )
<mva> так вот, возвращаясь к топику
<myordo> понятно
<mva> у тебя (как и всегда) два варианта получить что нужно:
<mva> 1) думать и настраивать самому
<mva> 2) заплатить деньги
<mva> вне зависимости от ОС
<tagezi> да, как мне не прискорбно это говорить.. но торенты в россии нужно прикрывать.. ну или только через проверку логики в голове
<andrex> !no voice is <reply> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтитеправила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/ef85w
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<andrex> !forget v
<ubuntuhelp> I'll forget that, andrex
<andrex> !voice is <alias> v
<ubuntuhelp> But voice already means something else!
<andrex> !v
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='v'
<tagezi> токо сейчас заметил: в камине номерные киртичи
<tagezi> п*
<tagezi> ваще.. наверное сделан фиг знает когда
<andrex> ubuntuhelp, тупой бот
<tagezi> да его прсто все вечно достают )
<glorph> дорый день
<tagezi> ку
<snql> привет
<andrex> привъет
<tagezi> 12:16 я отрубил бук от сети, только что н сказал что осталось 10% батареии
<tagezi> 4 часа?
<matrixd> нормально
<tagezi> да, но агрызки этим хвастаються
<tagezi> у меня довольно бюджетная можелька
<tagezi> д*
<matrixd> asus 1215b-кун
<matrixd> держит заряд 4-5 часов, сейчас меньше, ибо помоему акум сдыхает
<matrixd> а огрызки... ну их
<tagezi> ну, у меня к53е
<matrixd> надж же чем-то им хвастаться
<tagezi> да просто ваще...
<tagezi> типа, мы тоже умеем то что умеют другие, именно поэтому мы елита )
<matrixd> забей ты на них
<matrixd> они почти все поехавшие
<glorph> ну у меня на старом ноуте ак уже и 2-х минут не держит :)
<tagezi> здксь просто чел как-то захадил, просто весь из себя пиарил какуюто доску от апла за хрен знает сколько денег, ставил на него убунту
<matrixd> у меня бывший сосед возил в сервис центр макбук, где ему его еле востановили, и то не в первом. А чувак просто забыл пароль от аккаунта эплавского, и то ли обновляться стал то ли еще что-то. И все. Многотысачный бук - кирпич
<andrex> в рекаверти и оно востонавливаетсо cmd с вроде)
<andrex> дело 5 ти минут
<matrixd> хз, мне пофиг
<tagezi> glorph: ну, у меня ноут типа как декстоп пользуеться.. ему уже года 2 наверное
<matrixd> он в 2 эплавских сервиса ездил
<andrex> за хз скоро банить начну
<matrixd> ?
<tagezi> matrixd: [16:16:24]
<matrixd> я понял
<tagezi> тут тебе не жабер )
<matrixd> у меня :26 стоит кстати... не суть
<matrixd> чем так сокращщение плохо?
<tagezi> скрытый мат
<matrixd> одно ще лишнее
<andrex> а тем что я могу вооброзить что хочу и забанить нафиг)
<matrixd> окей
<matrixd> мне как то не особо важно
<tagezi> за то тут не нужно фильтры на мат ставить, а можно нормально общаться
<andrex> ну и отлично :D
<matrixd> надо будет собраться с силами и посмотреть почему openbox кращится....
<tagezi> опенбокс крашиться
<tagezi> ? ты что с ним сделал?
<matrixd> а вот незнаю
<matrixd> рандомно падает
<tagezi> сламал коробку.. теперь он дроббокс? )
<matrixd> =)
<andrex> closedbox
<matrixd> а еще порой хромиум крашится, и тянет за собой абсолютно все
<matrixd> на экране начинают бегать полосы и все зависает
<matrixd> страх короче
<andrex> ну ты точно чето свернул в системе
<matrixd> помоему при обилие js и картинок
<matrixd> могу залесть на flickr, открыть как можно больше картинок и оно упадет
<matrixd> может быть озу заполняется, не успевал следить
<matrixd> но, думается дело в видеодровах
<tagezi> ну, у меня хромиум вчера работал нормально
<tagezi> сегодня я пока в реконге лажу )
<matrixd> реконг?
<tagezi> rekonq
<matrixd> аааа ... кэдэе
<tagezi> ну, да.. у меня кде
<tagezi> хотя всёранов когда что-то нужно сделать сложное нужно в строку лазить
<tagezi> ну или быстро
<tagezi> кде это типа лалалай, не хочу думать ваще сегодня никогда
<UNIm95>  !v > UNIm95
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='v'
<andrex> бубубу
<andrex> !v is <alias> voice
<ubuntuhelp> But v already means something else!
<andrex> у него ани склероз
<UNIm95> andrex: И что это значит? Войс юзеру?
<andrex> !voice
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтитеправила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/ef85w
<UNIm95> Просто только сейчас дочитал срач с иксами на сервере
<UNIm95> ради ip-адреса иксы ставить
<UNIm95> дожили
<andrex> !no voice is <reply> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/ef85w
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<tagezi> UNIm95: да он в виртуалку ставит иксы при этом
<tagezi> ваще..
<tagezi> мозг через мясорубку
<UNIm95> UNIm95: в виртуалку ???
<UNIm95> tagezi:  в виртуалку ???
<UNIm95> да я вообще в осадке
 * snql демонстративно вы'linux'гался
<Yandaxx> Всем привет
<Yandaxx> Всем привет :-)
<tagezi> Yandaxx: здоровался уже
<Yandaxx> склероз блин
<tagezi> это всё андройд
<tagezi> гугл создаёт в нашем мозге дыру, которая пожирает нашу память
<snql> времена меняются, вот раньше говоришь кому-нибудь все замечательно, а нанче интернеты, свободный доступ к информации так сразу "лол, сасай лолка, пруфы давай".
<snql> это не может не расстраивать
<glorph> народ  есть решенная проблемка, но решена она путем таким что сама проблемма осталась. и вроде   нестандартная на форуме пусто. гугл молчит
<glorph>  кто хочет ради интереса  подумать спрашивайте
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<glorph> wine отказывается устанавливать программу замеченно ледующая вещь.  находясь дома роде все устанавливалось.  я  решил  протестировать новую сборку и  сделал системную флэшку.  потестировал. понравилось. все работало без танцев с бубном.   необходимую пр
<glorph> ограмму под винду wine спокойно установил и запустил. без проблем. ну отлично подумал я работает все супер.  завтра на работе  становлю как основную ось а винду снесу.   что собственно и сделал.   но вот незадача. wine на отрез отказывается устанавливать  нуж
<glorph> ную мне программу (MT4) просто   при попытке установить  через несколько секунд вылетает окно о кретической ошибке  и необходимости закрыть программу.   танец с бубном и попытки   поработать с совместимостью не помогли.   максимум чего смог добиться это б
<glorph> олее длительной жизнедеятельности  установщика.  через несколько часов  случайно я наткнулся на такой момент -  если отключить wifi соединение то  краша не происходит и программа установки доходит спокойно до того момента  когда ей необходимо будет  ск
<glorph> ачивать нужные файлы из интернета. проверил несколько раз. точно если   wifi включен то  сразу краш. если нет то доходим до момента  скачивания  перед установкой.   ну подумал я все ок сейчас дойдем до момента этого и  включим wifi.  да не тут то было      програ
<glorph> ммы выдает какоето сообщение что надо указать прокси логин и пароль  и  поля соответствующие.   дальше стопор.  один раз умудрился  добится  без краша дойти до момента скачивания  и  отсутствия окна  прокси сервера - но скачивания просто не происходило.
<tagezi> я что-то пропустил? теперь можно писать приложения для убунту на html?
<glorph> попытка запустить установку   запусив систему с флэшки ( ведь там все работало) привело к тем же результатам.  мысль такая что дома у меня все установится. но вот вопрос  то вопросом. а почему на работе то  не пашет нифига ?
<glorph> простите что то не то сделал ?
<tagezi> это называеться флуд
<glorph> простите
<glorph>  просто тогда скину сслыку
<tagezi> блин, тётки выгнали меня с кухни, сейчас начнут портить продукты (
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/FUZl68
<artus> пятницаа !!!
<matrixd> +1
<matrixd> пить или не пить...
<artus> не, я в плане понедельник наконецто закончился, дальше полегче вроде как :)
<artus> а пить однозначно :)
<fuss> всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<fuss> кто может подсказать http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=230702.0
<fuss> сегодня почему-то заработал утром альт, ушел на работу, пришел снова не работает(
<fuss> вставлял плеер перекинуть музыку, все ок. снова проделал все тоже и не работает альт (то есть проблема не в клаве на ноуте)
<UNIm95>  fuss: Что за ноут?
<UNIm95> да я совсем вовремя =(
<tagezi> насамом деле скорее клава
<tagezi> у меня неделю назад после обновления стала зависать мышь, типа просто, раз и повисла
<tagezi> но я точно знаю что это мышь глючит.. ибо если ставлю другую то с ней всё впорядке
<UNIm95> tagezi: У меня в ноуте какой-то косяк в биосе
<UNIm95> tagezi: даже обновление не помогло
<UNIm95> хотя у многихх помогало
<UNIm95> Кстати кто знает почему forum.ubuntu.ru хостится в России?
<tagezi> а где ему хоститься?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Где угодно не в россии
<tagezi> эм.. а что такого плахого в россии?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Законы
<tagezi> эм.. я что-то пропустил? в россии запретили линукс?
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://tech.onliner.by/2013/10/10/reestr/
<UNIm95> http://habrahabr.ru/post/196680/
<tagezi> а, видел... его ваще нужно забанить, а то развели рай ля капипастеров и школоты
<UNIm95> http://habrahabr.ru/post/197086/
<tagezi> интересно, почему забанили его но не забанили википедию?
<tagezi> наверное кто-то просто решил поднять ретинги и проплатил, что забанили на время
<tagezi> вы как-то однобоко на это всё смотрите, помоему вам как бабульке у падьезда пошипчи какуюнить фигню про васю, и весь город будет знать про то что у васи фигня.. а вася то и не знал что у нено такая фигня ваще
<UNIm95>  tagezi: Интернет саморегулирующееся сообщество.
<tagezi> угу, но регулируеться он в сторону средне развитого интелекта
<UNIm95> tagezi: Я бы сказал наоборот.
<tagezi> и как показывает практика, срудний уровень интелекта в рунете равен 3-4 классу школы
<UNIm95> Тролли и прочие личности удаляются самостоятельно.
<UNIm95> И это вопрос воспитания к родителям
<tagezi> угу, они становяться проффесиональными капипастерами
<tagezi> меня убило, я думал что сейчас самая популярная IT специальность - это администратор и программер
<tagezi> на западе впринципе примерно так и есть
<tagezi> а в русском сигменте капипастер о_О
<tagezi> я в шоке был когда увидел сколько народу подаёт заявки на это
<UNIm95> tagezi: народ копипастит с англ сегмента.
<tagezi> да он и с русского нормально капипастит
<UNIm95> там где все болей меней устаканилось
<tagezi> я прекрасно помню как моя статья на хабре появилась через неделю после того как я её выложил в сеть
<tagezi> без сылок, без всего
<tagezi> и реально, с хабра можт десяток статей, реально пригодились.. остальное либо =лор с белым фоном, либо капипаст с другого сайта
<tagezi> так что жалко что разбанили
<artus> жалко что жалко что жалко
<artus> :D
<tagezi> да, а потом это вы в россии )
<tagezi> artus: как пятница? )
<artus> ммм, раслабляющая
<tagezi> читал про хп?
<artus> ммм?
<tagezi> они сорвались с крючка винтел
<artus> мммммм?????
<tagezi> http://www.3dnews.ru/767777
<artus> тугодумы че, долго доходило )
<tagezi> когда же асус то возмётся за ум
<artus> венда андроид и убунту, рукалицо
<tagezi> да хоть так.. до дибиана у них кишка тонка
<tagezi> «wheezy» стал 7.2 )
<artus> незнаю, я на джизи
<UNIm95> tagezi: А ты про HP-UX знал?
<tagezi> у хп и свои проци есть, и что?
<UNIm95> tagezi: Они сидели только в корпоративном секторе на винде. к сожалению на него туда же и вернуться.
<tagezi> ну, они кучу буков делали на винде
<tagezi> и, корпоротивный сегмент сегодня немного призадумался, как я видел за ужином )
<UNIm95> так как настройка де и прочего возможна через LDAP только в винде
<tagezi> куда им сползать с него )
<tagezi> блин, админы они такие админы
<tagezi> естественно виндовс можно настроить только его установив
<UNIm95> tagezi: userus-crivorikus никогда не переведутся.
<UNIm95> userus-crivorгkus*
<UNIm95> >_<
<tagezi> u
<UNIm95> userus-crivorukus
<tagezi> а думаю админам нужно научиться наконец читать маны, которые кстати мы програмеры реально пишем иногда дольше чем сами програмы, специально для вас
<tagezi> и всё чтанет хорошо
<UNIm95> tagezi: Скажи это юзерам
<tagezi> да, что им говорить.. они мышкой то с трудом водят
<tagezi> меня на прошлой работе админ радовал, постоянно.. прийду к нему, а у него глаза как блюдца.. что-то опять сломал )
<Kyshtynbai> у меня хабра открывается если чо.
<artus> ну и слабак
<tagezi> Kyshtynbai: у всех открываеться..
<Kyshtynbai> Мистика)!
<tagezi> они себя забанили на пол дня.. и то частично, на одном компе своём
<Kyshtynbai> Дикари-с!\
<Kyshtynbai> Азия-с!
<matrixd> добавил 127.0.0.1 vk.com в /etc/hosts а я всеравно могу достучааться до сайта((( как так?
#ubuntu-ru 2013-10-13
<SergeyIT> re
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> дарофф
<snql> W: Не удалось получить http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/precise/non-free/i18n/Translation-en  Что-то странное произошло при определении «packages.medibuntu.org:http» (-5 - С именем узла не связано ни одного адреса)
<snql> с чего бы это?
<tagezi> а медиа убунту ещё вообще жива? )
<tagezi> я уже года 2 их не юзаю
<andrex> смерть мудибунту
<tagezi> artus: подъём )
<tagezi> ктонить пользовал MariaDB
<tagezi> ?
<artus> tagezi, у ты каакой, зачем шуметь так рано
<tagezi> а что мне одному мучаться что ли? )
<artus> ну вот нафига ты заморочился то в воскресенье ))
<tagezi> я не морочусь.. я отдыхаю.. просто меня подняли не свет не заря )
<artus> а я то чем провинился? :D
<tagezi> А мариаДБ а просто спрашиваю, мож меня к вечеру тыркнет и поставлю ей )
<tagezi> и всё свои програмы перепишу под неё )
<artus> зачем?
<tagezi> artus: ты в одном часовом поясе со мной )))
<tagezi> ну, она свободная
<tagezi> а мускул непонятный оракл держит
<tagezi> они вон с джавой смерть творят
<artus> :)
<tagezi> свободу папугаям )
<artus> попугаев в суп
<tagezi> да, но сначала сободу )
<andrex> в с вободный суп их
<snql> как вы относитесь к гомосексуализму?
<matrixd> параллельно
<only_you> казалось бі, причем здесь убунту)
<andrex> matrixd, вот из-за токих как ты и творицо беспредел в странах)
<matrixd>  andrex: ага=)) до чего геи расию довели
<snql> matrixd << тоесть твой замечательный здоровый сын приведет однажды другого парня познакомить с тобой и тебе будет параллельно?
<snql> *вместо девушки
<only_you> каждій человек имеет сам право вібирать свою ориентацию
<snql> only_you << ну пока нету вопросов, говорим на любые темы, как только появляется вопрос - помогаем
<matrixd> snql:у тебя сын привел парня?
<only_you> :-D
<snql> matrixd << как бы я описываю тебе выдуманную ситуацию, ты говоришь, что тебе параллельно
<snql> only_you << тоесть каждый человек имеет право выбирать свою ориентацию и ты поддержал бы своего сына в данной ситуации
<snql> ?
<only_you> ну я бі не одобрил
<only_you> но смирился, раз уж ето его вібор
<only_you> правда, не думаю, что у моего до етого дойдет
 * baronos в шоке от крайнего вопроса 
<Denver79> openwrt у кого нибудь стоит на роутере?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<artus> enhfff
<artus> утраа
<tagezi> artus: утра
<tagezi> Penguins in Space! Asteroid mining and Linux via ZDNet: =)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-06
<royek> ку чатлане
<Dmitry_Bowie> ку
<royek> подскажите какой и где
<royek> файл отвечающий за локализацию?
<royek> при команде sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<royek> у меня генерируется три локали. Надо что бы одна осталась
<royek> Dmitry_Bowie ку
<Dmitry_Bowie> /etc/default/locale
<royek> не там их вообще много
<royek> это второе место куда сунулся
<Dmitry_Bowie> у меня лично только одна русская
<royek> вот тоже хочу только русскую
<royek> а то тянет при обновлении ненужные пакеты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> низя только русскую
<royek> можно можно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> без аглицкой никуда
<royek> ни чего там не
<royek> сломается
<royek> оно все равно что ей надо будет грузить английскую
<Dmitry_Bowie> у меня в Elementary так по умолчанию стояло :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зато ты команды в консоли не введешь
<royek> все там вводится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> иногда и не залогинешься
<royek> это уже давно исправили
<royek> к стати тут стоит только русский/etc/default/locale
<royek> но при sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales генерируется 1 англ. 2.русс. 3 укр.
<royek> вот где то же лежит этот конфиг. тока где?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть? ставим систему, пишем пароль английский. убиваем английскую локаль и можно логиниться в русской раскладке?
<royek> хотя бы укр. убрать
<royek> JohnDoe_71Rus да
<royek> JohnDoe_71Rus у меня так и есть
<royek> даже флажок горит русский
<royek> но вводится пароль по англ
<royek> тока не во всех дистах такое
<JohnDoe_71Rus> чудны дела твои, шаттлворт
<royek> соляре и openbsd такое не прокатит
<royek> ну и в гнустип
<royek> локаль птому что убунте англ. до конца не убивается.
<royek> все равно тянутся зависимости. н
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мне больше интересно, зачем тянуться Az пакеты
<royek> ладно всем добра
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> ubuntuhelp: hi
<ubuntuhelp> Привет! Добро пожаловать на канал #ubuntu-ru
<Den04> приветсвую, пожскажите в чем собственно разница между samba 4.0 и 4.1
<UNIm95> Den04:  http://www.samba.org/samba/history/samba-4.1.0.html
<Den04> ясно
<Den04> теперь надо как то обновить до 4.1 )
<UNIm95> Den04: Мне и тут для тебя гуглить?
<Den04> не не
<Den04> )
<UNIm95> или сам ппа найдёшь?
<Den04> да я блин собирал из сорсов (
<SergeyIT> и первый блин, как всегда, комом...
<Den04> не все норм )
<andrex> test
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<andrex> чет ктот меня хайлайтил а я даж непонял кто)
<andrex> nexusreglog: полюбому ты)
<stanley_tweedle> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<stanley_tweedle> кто нибудь ставил ubuntu на nexus?
<andrex> я
<andrex> тока на 5тый такшто не очень удобно без сенсорных кнопок)
<stanley_tweedle> у меня как раз 5й
<andrex> пятый ваще не поддерживается сообществом
<andrex> но поставить мона)
<stanley_tweedle> я вот начал читать http://2buntu.com/articles/1489/installing-ubuntu-touch-on-a-nexus-5/
<ist_ekb> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<baronos> У меня стоит утач второй системой на нексус 4. Отличная ось, но пока мало софта нормального.
<tagezi> вечера
<Sergey_IT> раннего
<YY_Bozhinsky> А что, предполагается появление стабильного, разнообразного софта? Очень сомневаюсь.
<Sergey_IT> чем дальше, тем будет хуже
<YY_Bozhinsky> Стагнация, только и всего.
<Sergey_IT> не - лебедь, рак и щука - в итоге известно что...
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> ну вот, андрекса выгнал (
<tagezi> да походу серваки отказы дают
<Sergey_IT> не замечал
<tagezi> ну вот у меня бот не заходит никак
<YY_Bozhinsky> Упс. Была допущена бестактность с моей стороны?  Человек имеет отношеие к предмету нашего обсуждения?
<tagezi> YY_Bozhinsky:  +b
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: Sending PASS command, not logging the password.
<tagezi> И так бедный минут 10 стучался
<Sergey_IT> и пусть стучится, он же бот
<Sergey_IT> у тебя вайфай роутер?
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> да не, я его пару раз перезапустил, он опять заработал нормально
<tagezi> Хочу себе респбери купить, повесить их туда, пусть в домике живут
<tagezi> и не по вайфай буду работать, а по кабелю
<Sergey_IT> у меня вайфай тоже сбоит, но вокруг до 20-ти точек
<tagezi> ну, я попробую по кабелю.. посмотрим.. вдс не хочеться покупать, как-то... респбери хоть поиграться можно, а вдска только под них мне и нужна
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<Sergey_IT> что то после выпуска вин10 здесь народу прибавилось, к чему бы
<tagezi> школьнега обидели )) http://www.zdnet.com/lennart-poetterings-linus-torvalds-rant-7000034384/
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-07
<tagezi> утра
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> странно всё это
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это жжжжж неспроста (с)
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/6xZJL
<tagezi> и вот такая вот фигня постоянно, уже достало
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> и отваливаюсь постоянно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> похоже как у меня было. помнишь я лог кидал
<tagezi> угу
<tagezi> и бот бедный мается переодически, отваливается и истерит в логи
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шелшок?
<tagezi> ирк-шок
<tagezi> так то у него всё впорядке )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: так и не нашел кто в публик папку гадит. пока принял кое какие меры. проверю когда след раз туда приеду.
<tagezi> ну, нужно искать.. сейчас тварей развелось...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> еще подозрение что кулхацкер по wifi, но там пароль 16 символов A-z0-9
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сомневаюсь что подобрали
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может adsl модем заразился? роутеры вон только так
<tagezi> ну, поповоду хацкера.. если он распределёнными вычислениями занимается, то это месяц подбора
<tagezi> правда я что-то таких умных давно не видел
<tagezi> восномном школота, погадит и в кусты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ага, и потом в сеть с виндою зараженой подключается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: хотя всякие геймеры. 2 видюшки с какой нить cuda и пошел перебирать
<tagezi> сегодня по Math прилетит, наверное, мануал.. тутор на 30 страничек
<tagezi> вчера читал, много нового узнал )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> во, кстати. в docx кто то сделал содержание ссылками (нажмите CTRL+ клик для перехода) а libra такое меню сконвертит?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> древний open от инфры сконвертил, но переходы не работают
<tagezi> ЛО это умеет делать уже как сто лет
<tagezi> функционал ЛО то МСО практически не отличается, а в некоторых вещах даже удобнее работать
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: хотя это лучше к Димке, когда проснётся ))
<tagezi> он у нас в писателе и маче пашет, я так.. как всегда, знаю как насти и как допилить ))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: #libreoffice-ru
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну значит надо либру там обновить
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<tagezi> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<OnkelTem> Hi
<OnkelTem> Я тут дерево рубрик составляю для блога, и вот у меня есть список типа-языков: PHP, HTML, Javscript, CSS, SCSS ну и так далее. И я пытаюсь придумать общее название для них. Языками программирования вроде как некорретно это называть,
<OnkelTem> посколкьу CSS/HTML ими не являются
<OnkelTem> Есть идеи как назвать этот список? Или может не стоит объединять вообще эти штуки?
<teddyp1c_> фронт-енд
<teddyp1c_> бек-енд
<teddyp1c_> и подрубрики по языкам
<OnkelTem> Гыгы, ну а чо, норм
<OnkelTem> А можно еще: "Термины компьютерщиков"
<OnkelTem> teddyp1c_: а javscript - это front или back? ;-)
<teddyp1c_> и то и то
<teddyp1c_> я же не знаю что у тебя там)
<OnkelTem> Я бы все же хотел сделать дерево
<OnkelTem> Ну то есть выбрать такую классификацию, чтобы термин не был среди дочерних двух разных терминов, ну то есть не имел бы двух родителей
<OnkelTem> вот маркируемый контент имеет право находиться в нескольких категориях
<OnkelTem> В общем, тут на #English подсказали - Языки. Лаконично
<teddyp1c_> я бы вообще не делал рубрик
<teddyp1c_> таких
<OnkelTem> свободное теггирование не хочу вот
<only_you> OnkelTem: python туда еще добавь
<only_you> получишь еще 1 читателя)
<OnkelTem> only_you: добавлю, как буду питон знать )
<teddyp1c_> редко кто читает блоги именно про javascript
<teddyp1c_> всымсле есть отдельные блоги больше по языкам
<teddyp1c_> а если свои мелкие - то там интересней читать про какое-нибудь хитрое решение нестрандартных проблем
<teddyp1c_> и тут деление по языкам как-то не очень
<OnkelTem> Вот именно об этом и будет. Брат меня надоумил. Говорит, Тема, начинай свой блог уже писать
<teddyp1c_> я бы не заморачивался - хронологической вывод
<OnkelTem> Это не будет основной классификацией. Должно быть дерево рубрик, типа "Администрирование", "Миграция данных", "Контент менеджмент" ну и всякое такое. Но посколку текст так или иначе будет затрагивать какие-то конкретные те же
<teddyp1c_> группировка максимум по областям
<OnkelTem> языки, то я подумал, почему бы не зафиксировать еще и эту информацию, раз она есть?
<teddyp1c_> а языки просто теги
<OnkelTem> Ну да, наверное можно и так, чтобы не заморачиваться. Но с другой стороны, уже будет утеряна структура. Получится, что такие вещи, как PHP, Inkscape, Chrome будут в одном списке. Мне, как проектировщику претит такая идея )))
<OnkelTem> С другой стороны, это конечно не так важно... наверное
<teddyp1c_> ну лично я через rss читаю
<teddyp1c_> мне удобнее
<teddyp1c_> и там эта группировка мне не видна
<teddyp1c_> протеггировать я и сам могу
<teddyp1c_> как в pocket
<OnkelTem> хм
<teddyp1c_> открываю с целью узнать че нового написал чувак N
<teddyp1c_> если он интересен
<tagezi> https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/osor/news/gummersbach-completes-switch-open-source
<tagezi> вендекапец)
<Sergey_IT> и тебе вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-08
<tagezi> утра всем
<UNIm95> Утра
<UNIm95> Вопрос всем тут: как долго рассматривают заявку на https://developers.facebook.com
<tagezi> UNIm95: там же картинка висит. 2 месяца =)
<andrex> вебмордашник)
<UNIm95> tagezi: В смысле? Там когда кнопку Apps жмякаешь появляется Register as developer. Вот у меня и вопрос. как долго ждать.
<UNIm95> tagezi: А ты еще и бородат.
<tagezi> я ещё и усат )
<andrex> фз я не интересуюсь мордокнигой и в девелоперы к ним не себираюсь)
<tagezi> ещё бы, отказался от гугла ))
<andrex> предлагали работу отказалсо
<andrex> даж переписка с их теткой митой десаи было гдет)
<SergeyIT> ясное дело... там же работать надо (
<tagezi> SergeyIT: вам спам сообщение от andrex и UNIm95 с приглашением посетить бесплатно канал #libreoffice-ru , Акция действует ограниченное время =))))
<andrex> да ты офигел)
<SergeyIT> реклама!!! Банить!
<UNIm95> andrex: Да ладно.
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> да ладно.. я не нарочно =))
<andrex> да ладно я ваще пошутил)
<SergeyIT> а я серьезно )
<andrex> нада те опа дать чтоб казнил всех без суда и следстивя)
<UNIm95> Видимо SergeyIT помнит времена Сталина =)
<andrex> он хм ыозможно
<tagezi> да, я уже давно говорил об этом
<andrex> да вот грина ждем
<tagezi> только SergeyIT всё отмазывается от опа
<SergeyIT> за окном все пожелтело, какой грин?
<tagezi> ело-грин )
<SergeyIT> а помню начиная с Хрущева... так что только тапком и могу )
<UNIm95> SergeyIT: Kuzma's Mother?
<SergeyIT> типа того )
<tagezi> а хрущёв разве не ботинком стучал по трибуне?
<SergeyIT> у него тапка под рукой не было
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и тебе, бубнилка =)
<Sergey_IT> а обзываться нехорошо (
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну, не нужно расстраиваться, это же уважительно =)
<Sergey_IT> а кто расстраивается? )
<Sergey_IT> скучно (. Народу побольше стало, но молчат
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я тебя приглашал пофлудить ) так что нечего тут )))
<Sergey_IT> я работал тогда (
<tagezi> вообще, да.. молчаливые какие-то все, очень уж
<tagezi> но, скай тогда кикал за всё что непопадя, вот и выкикал всех кто поговорить мог.. остались только молчуны
<Sergey_IT> даже себя
<Sergey_IT> так такая ситуация и на многих форумах
<Sergey_IT> и на работе, молодежь не спрашивает ничего
<tagezi> ну, да.. кстати в контакте тоже тихо довольно, даже в группах по 35 тысяч человек, как-то не очень комментов
<only_you> irc не модно, не молодежно
<tagezi> это в россии не можно, так же как и почтовые рассылки, на английской тороне заткнуться не могут
<only_you> модно и молодежно вацап, скайп, социалочки с котиками и сиськами
<only_you> за россию хз
<only_you> но кругом вижу только фейсбук и твитер
<only_you> про джаббер или ігс мало кто знает
<only_you> а айтишников не так уж и много)
<tagezi> ну, про джаббер и ирк в основном продвинутые знают.. типа опенсорс сообщество
<only_you> погромисті и одмині
<tagezi> обычный пользователь кнопку на панели иногда не может, какое ему ирк
<only_you> обічному пользователю кнопки "збс" хватит
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а у тебя сервак локальный, без выхода в глобальную сеть?
<tagezi> http://cs540100.vk.me/c540106/v540106349/1be5e/GhIRVPboEtA.jpg =))
<only_you> ну а как же
<only_you> погладил
<only_you> оделся
<only_you> и сделал селфи утюгом
<only_you> без слефи утюг не нужен
<tagezi> в джабере кстати болтают больше.. но мне как-то в лом читать.. мата немерено, противно
<only_you> спасибо за утюг, поржали)
<only_you> не хватает камері на унитазе
<tagezi> =) да, я сам порадовался когда увидел )
<Sergey_IT> tagezi: локальный
<only_you> а то носить смартфон или утбг в туалет для селфи не комильфо
<Sergey_IT> хотя пинг из нета проходит
<tagezi> если пинг идёт, значит порты проброшены
<tagezi> значит он и в наружу может смотреть
<tagezi> так, попробую я перезайти через программу, чото я устал от веб-интерфейса
<Sergey_IT> он смотреть может, а его не достать
<tagezi> не, не пахает нифига
<tagezi> только вэб
<Sergey_IT> неприятно
<Sergey_IT> а почему бы?
<tagezi> а фиг его знает.. может пров что-то намутил
<only_you> (22:01:48) tagezi: так, попробую я перезайти через программу, чото я устал от веб-интерфейса - т.е. браузер уже не программа?)
<Sergey_IT> во всех странах с пиджина саходил
<tagezi> у меня бот тоже постоянно мечется туда сюда
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: да это началось на прошлой неделе кажется.. или недели 2 назад, до этого неделями тут висел
<tagezi> only_you: ты бы попробовал веб-интерфес, тоже бы сказал что броузер не программа, глаза ломает жутко, да и не удобно очень
<only_you> нет, спасибо)
<tagezi> надо наверное почитать man ip , может что вычитаю
<tagezi> а как глянуть всю цепочку узлов, которую проходит пакет до цели?
<only_you> tracerout?
<only_you> e
<tagezi> only_you: да, спасибо
<only_you> всегда пожалуйста
<UNIm95> tagezi: попробуй пиджина
<only_you> 255
<tagezi> я уже кучу перепробывал, дело не в клиентах, а где-то в сети
<UNIm95> tagezi: слушай.  тебя же бот есть?
<tagezi> веб работает, потому что по другому протоколу посылает на сервер инфу, а там уже всё обрабатывается
<UNIm95> на домашнем компе?
<tagezi> UNIm95: есть, видишь как он прыгает?
<tagezi> да
<UNIm95> Может у тебя весь форвардин пакетов идет на бота?
<Sergey_IT> у меня такое бывает только когда через телефон коннекчусь
<tagezi> не, это до бота началось
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8522701/
<tagezi> во чо бот пишит при рассоединении
<tagezi> а иногда он просто не может подключиться.. просто долбится в какой-то узел и всё
<tagezi> у меня почему-то traceroute6 стоит в системе, а не traceroute
<tagezi> о_О
<only_you> в убунте да
<UNIm95> tagezi: это лог чего?
<tagezi> когда бот уходит с канала
<UNIm95> меня смущает в нем 3-я строка. там не пишет куда пинг отправляется
<tagezi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8522737/
<tagezi> как-то вот так вот, с трассировкой
<only_you> попробуй не chat.freenode.net, а ближайший к тебе серв
<only_you> Helsinki, FIrajaniemi.freenode.net
<only_you> rajaniemi.freenode.net
<only_you> https://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<tagezi> ну, тут пока всё лучше.. бот оборвётся, попробую ещё раз
<tagezi> в куаселе http://paste.ubuntu.com/8522781/
<tagezi> и дальше не идёт ваще
<only_you> может порт?
<tagezi> 8002
<tagezi> а как можно по Irc протоколу трасировать?
<tagezi> он же сложный, типа ftp, вроде
<only_you> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA_IRC-%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BC%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B4
<only_you> TRACE
<Sergey_IT> у пиджина режим дебаг есть, к примеру, может поможет
<tagezi> классно.. что бы использовать ирк команду, нужно подключиться к ирк, а я не могу )) попробую из веб интерфейса
<only_you> может, просто вашу подсеть забанили? :D
<tagezi> тогда бы бот вообще бы не выходил
<tagezi> а он сейчас на канале висит и не шушукает
<IRBIS> Всем привет кто в курсе как вернуть Animations Add-On
<IRBIS> Живых нету.
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: где там режим это?
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: чото я не осиливаю где это... а так он просто в вечном подключении как и все остальные клиенты
<Sergey_IT> запуск с ключем -d , вывод в стдаут
<Sergey_IT> -h посмотри
<tagezi> Это магические буковки? ))
<IRBIS> :-D
<tagezi> а пиджин не понимает /trace rajaniemi.freenode.net
<tagezi> странный он
<tagezi_> три раза ха
<tagezi_> Sergey_IT: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8522928/
<tagezi_> и чо я от сюда могу вынуть? )
<tagezi> чую я, что закончится всё как всегда
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вроде ядро не обновлялось
<Sergey_IT> tagezi:  не помню когда, но недавно 2 раза обновлялось
<tagezi> да, но перезагрузился ты сейчас ))
<Sergey_IT> я в дебаге загрузился, много пишет
<tagezi> а, в дебаге пишет обращение к фалам, и команды которые выполняет, трассировку он не делает, просто говорит иди нафиг
<tagezi> irc: Got a NOTICE on *, which does not exist
<tagezi> dns[4583]: nobody needs me... =(
<tagezi> две вещи которые относятся к делу.. останое логи и всё такое
<Sergey_IT> irc: Got a NOTICE on *, which does not exist - это и у меня есть
<tagezi> ну вот.. лог показывает что сеть устанавливается.. а дальше ничего.. бот тоже самое пишет, сеть установил и виснет
<tagezi> и куасел замирает на [rajaniemi.freenode.net] *** Found your hostname
<tagezi> бот правда иногда разрывает связь с выдачейв лог кучи ошибок
<Sergey_IT> непонятно, дебаг не помог
<tagezi> при трассировке бывает вот так  5  rajaniemi.freenode.net (195.148.124.79)  34.963 ms * *
<Sergey_IT> а ipv6 у тебя включено?
<tagezi> не.. у меня ip4 на локальной сетке
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, я такое наблюдал только когда выходил через телефон в режиме модема, инет работал, а ирк дисконнектился
<rogra> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Sulamif> Здравствуйте, уважаемые убунтоводы.
<Sulamif> Есть вопрос касающийся ноутбука Asus X550VC.
<Sulamif> Какие на него нужно ставить драйвера, чтобы заработал Wi-Fi? Операционная система Ubuntu 14.04.1.
<Sergey_IT> искать в инете, типа http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=242734.15
<Sergey_IT> там же и спросить
<Sulamif> Модель wi-fi карты может что-то дать?
<tagezi> асус бродкомы стал ставить?
<Sergey_IT> http://askubuntu.com/questions/351594/wireless-disabled-by-hardware-switch-on-an-asus-x550v
<Sergey_IT> Sulamif, так тему посмотри, без модели тебе никто помогать не будет
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-09
<Wizard> Привиет.
<tagezi> hi
<Wizard> Убунту работает?
<tagezi> нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> работает, на тысячах компьютеров по всему миру
<Wizard> А у tagezi нет :(
<Wizard> Он один.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у него слака
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я с окон пишу
<Wizard> Не вылети ;)
<UNIm95> Вот звиздец
<UNIm95> http://habrahabr.ru/post/239783/
<UNIm95> Это, мать вашу, как?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это наша Родина, сынок
<tagezi> о с Беларуссии )
<tagezi> он*
<UNIm95> + я сейчас в Германии
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: читай внимательно ;)
<tagezi> так что его выражение звучит примерно так: "Братья славяне, у вас чо крыша савсем того"
<UNIm95> tagezi: Прав.
<Demontager> Кто-нибудь настраивал несколько интерефейсов на ubuntu ? Не могу понять как можно сделать мост с двух интерфейсов чтобы они были в одной сети
<Demontager> всего 3 интерфейса - 1 wan где интернет 2 - wlan здесь hostapd раздает инет и 3 интерфейс его нужно сделать мостом с wlan
<Dmitry_Bowie> 6
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и тебе
<UNIm95> Вечер
<[Raiden]> привет
<tagezi> о, кто к нам на огонёк )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: привет
<andrex> [Raiden]: бу
<[Raiden]> Привет
<[Raiden]> не много сообщений...
<[Raiden]> и люедй примерно столько же осталось )
<tagezi> andrex: о, проснулся )
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-10
<skill16> К Кому можно обратиться с вопросом по xfce?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<skill16> Подскажите, как отключить сохранение сеанса в xfce?
<skill16> Галки все убрал, но все равно сеанс сохраняется и при следующем входе открывается по несколько экземпляров приложений.
<[Raiden]> Я на время вернулся http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/14/1010/h_1412940950_1725986_0f8c34de0b.png
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: Куда вернулся?
<[Raiden]> сюда/в линукс )
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: А ты что? на винду ушёл?
<[Raiden]> Ну, да. В основном из-за фото.
<[Raiden]> да и вообще по мелочи.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: W10TP ?
<[Raiden]> не, мне ещё бет винды нехватало ) Релизнится - обновлю. Там правда что-то нехорошее нашли http://www.3dnews.ru/903303
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да оно шпиёнит только в путь
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: ну в релизе тебе об этом не скажут. И все равно будешь мучать?
<[Raiden]> Ну, сторонние ресурсы скажут. Как и сейчас )
<[Raiden]> Если найдут.
<[Raiden]> Хотелось бы прикрутить передачу фото с мыльницы по вайфай на комп. В винде этим занимается по о тпроизводителя.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.3dnews.ru/902995
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде есть SD карты wifi сразу гонят снимок в комп
<[Raiden]> бывают, но тут сам девайс умеет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну и в чем проблема? wifi - шара доступная на запись
<[Raiden]> Ну, соединение происходит, а во тсофтины которая может забрать вроде бы нет. Хотя вот тут что-то намечается:
<[Raiden]> http://gphoto-software.10949.n7.nabble.com/canon-powershot-a3500-IS-wifi-camera-td14027.html
<tagezi> проблема не в желании разбираться, зачем, когда есть простой способ
<[Raiden]> Яж не кодер что бы разбираться )
<[Raiden]> а шаринга или самбы на фотоаппарате нет.
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/103547018836751923408/posts/8xasFkqhN2v
<JohnDoe_71Rus> так наоборот. шаринг на компе. фотик только пишет в эту шару
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну, он сам никуда не пишет, только соединение может установить. А пишет по на компе.
<tagezi> о, быть не может, человек с нормальным клиентом
<andrex> XD
<SergeyIT> вот нормальный человек с нормальным клиентом - это нонсенс
<[Raiden]> хаха, всё по прежнему )
<andrex> дайден, ну ты хоть нас удиви)
<UNIm95> andrex: он на винде.
<andrex> ну он давно там был
<UNIm95> andrex: он сейчас на ней
<andrex> ну это не серьезно
<andrex> я тож
<andrex> щас на винде
<[Raiden]> ну пока нечем )
<[Raiden]> я сча в кде 4х , оно давно сформировалось. Может по какие-то изменения имеет, но мелочь.
<andrex> купил себе телефонку хоть?
<andrex> с дройдой)
<SergeyIT>  как вывалился из окна, так и сижу в линуксе, с головой видно что-то (
<[Raiden]> могу удивить плохими новостями. По моим тестам ссд в винде работает быстрее.
<[Raiden]> andrex: мне вопрос? Если да, у меня с августа 12 года андроид.
<andrex> [Raiden]: ну незнаю может сонбку зетку взял)
<andrex> я вон нексус летом приобрел
<andrex> металсо между сонькой и еще чемто а в итоге взял нексус)
<SergeyIT> а у меня лада-калина (
<[Raiden]> читаю тему про z3 compact , возможно буду брать , не решил ещё. Больеш всег опугает стеклянный корпус, заглушки от воды и несъёмный акум.
<[Raiden]> мои опечатки вернулись вместе со мной )
<SergeyIT> это от ссд
<andrex> а мне както нестрашен акум, но вот со стеклом они на этот раз хоть норм сделали)
<andrex> да ссд во всем виноваты
<andrex> особенно в том что зима скоро
<SergeyIT> а МS?
<andrex> а мс их подкупили
<SergeyIT> скорей бы зима, а то эта темная осень - жуть
<andrex> все я спать) так зима быстрей придет
<andrex> райден корай всех кто молчит и не молчит)
<[Raiden]> с 1 стороны нормально ,что полноценное стекло на экране с олеофобным покрытием и лого, вместо плёнки с лого.
<[Raiden]> Н овот на заднице зачем стекло - не пойму. Уже на4пда есть разбившие
<andrex> ну загон под яфон
<[Raiden]> делали бы 2 модели. Для тех кому пофиг из стекла, и для тех кто будет реально пользоваться из софттач-пластика :)
<andrex> хотя фз кто кого копирует сони яфон или яфон htc
<[Raiden]> или даже сразу из силикона, что бы чехол не докупать
<andrex> ага и свинца см 30ть толщиной чтоб было)
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> вобще нада все чтоб на заказ производили, и пускай, заказывает себе кто че хочет, хоть швабру с вебкой и циркуляркой
 * andrex zzzz
<[Raiden]> да, вариант. Или просто по тупому сменные крышки. Хоть стекляныне, хоть  какие.
<Guest23271> Есть кто живой))
<[Raiden]> Guest23271: может быть
<Guest23271> Вопрос по системе kubuntu 14.04 & Usb Modem huawei 173 - как добится атоматического соединения с сетью интернет без участия юзъверя в определенное время?
<[Raiden]> А фиг знает, не пользовался модемами. Если учесть что мы находимя в линуксе, я бы посоветывал написать скрипт подключения и использовать планировщик крон или одну из графических надстроек над ним.
<Guest23271> Не имею навыков - пробывал wvdial - на что получил болт
<[Raiden]> мб ещё кто проснётся, я тоже не имею ) А в гугле готового конфига нет для твоего модема\провайдера?
<Guest23271> искал - не нашел
<[Raiden]> могу ещё на форум послать. Тут видимо обычн отишина )
<tagezi> вечер
<Sergey_IT> и тебе
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Народ, как правильно назвать стандартную систему пермишенов в Линуксе? Ну, когда имеем только триплеты rwx и никаких ACL
<[Raiden]> OnkelTem: хз, традишонал юникс пермишенс
<OnkelTem> [Raiden]: это я уже тоэе написал :) Вот, думаю как по-научному обозвать )))
<[Raiden]> кстати, помиом этог ои ацл , есть chattr , которым тоже кое-что можно сделать.
<[Raiden]> помимо этого*
<[Raiden]> запретить изменять , удалять
<tagezi> OnkelTem: права?
<tagezi> OnkelTem: во всех манах, и русских и английских, всегда пишут, дайте права на запись, чтение
<Sergey_IT> права доступа к файлу
<Tskill> всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<Tskill> вопросец: а кто какой клиент пользует?
<tagezi> да кому какой нравится
<Tskill> я сейчас из под винды сижу и у меня цигвин доставляется, с одной целью - вичат посмотреть))
<Tskill> не могу определиться. раньше только мирк, но покупать её сейчас не упёрлось
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-11
<royek> ку чатлане
<royek> есть кто живой?
<royek> или как обычно канал мертвый?
<Tskill> на рашн сейчакс болтают, не до тут )
<royek> )) понятно. а что такое рашн?
<royek> ubuntu вообще есть утилиты что бы форматировать в ufs
<Tskill> russian# канал такой
<Tskill> ща меня за рекламу и кикнут
<royek> что за реклама?
<artemz-> Всем привет
<Tskill> нет никакой рекламы))
<Tskill> привет
<artemz-> Какой рекламы
<Tskill> никакой
<OnkelTem> Ку
<OnkelTem> Народ, я хочу осуществить справедливое злодейство
<OnkelTem> Надо закрыть сайт на доступ, чтобы казалось что вырубили сервер за неуплату
<OnkelTem> Причем доступа к DNS я не имею, и поменять IP веб-сервера я не могу.
<OnkelTem> Есть идеи, как лучше сделать?
<Muzik_s_veslom> Vsem privet
<OnkelTem> То есть надо, чтобы в браузере сайт долго грузился и в итоге бразуер выдавал бы сообщение, что сайт не доступен
<Muzik_s_veslom> Est vopros k Ubuntu vodam
<Muzik_s_veslom> ubuntuhelp i need u
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='i need u'
<Muzik_s_veslom> blin
<Muzik_s_veslom> bot
<OnkelTem> Muzik_s_veslom: да задавай ты свой вопрос, че тормозишь
<Muzik_s_veslom> У меня проблема с Oracle virtual box
<Muzik_s_veslom> Gbitn d jib,rt xnj yt cnjbn VT-x
<Muzik_s_veslom> Пишет что не стоит VT-X в загрузке
<Muzik_s_veslom> но он стоит и в виртуалке и в биосе
<Muzik_s_veslom> Хочу поставить Винду для игры в покер
<Muzik_s_veslom> есть скрин, могу показать
<OnkelTem> Muzik_s_veslom: с английским норм? Погуглил уже?
<Muzik_s_veslom> не ставится ни 32 ни 64
<Muzik_s_veslom> у них проблема решается постановкой галки
<Muzik_s_veslom> ч галку ставил изначально
<Muzik_s_veslom> сейчас погоди скрин скину
<OnkelTem> https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=58820 - вот это у тебя? читал уже?
<OnkelTem> Muzik_s_veslom: и лучше давай посмотрим на лог-файл
<OnkelTem> VB-шный
<Muzik_s_veslom> OnkelTem похоже на правду
<Muzik_s_veslom> Блин и что нет альтернативы?
<Muzik_s_veslom> Мне без Винды походу никак
<Muzik_s_veslom> То что есть, не работатет так как должно.
<Muzik_s_veslom> Тогда поиенять размер жёсткого и воткнуть как 2 ОС?
<Muzik_s_veslom> А я думал сидеть под Линуксом и одновременно 2 оси юзать
<Muzik_s_veslom> Грусть, печаль
<Muzik_s_veslom> Спасибо в любом случае )))
<Muzik_s_veslom> Жаль что Линукс пока не может полностью заменить Винду
<OnkelTem> Muzik_s_veslom: сорри, в магаз ходил
<Muzik_s_veslom> донт ворри
<Muzik_s_veslom> би хаппи ))
<OnkelTem> я не вдавался в топик, но вроде как ты может поставить 32 бит?
<OnkelTem> (а сейчас дочь читать зовет)
<Muzik_s_veslom> Иди конечно
<Muzik_s_veslom> Семья это святое )))
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi|off> и тебе
<OnkelTem> заснула
<OnkelTem> Muzik_s_veslom: запускать игры на Линуксе конечно было бы неплохо, но вообще говоря, игровой компьютер даже по железу отличается от рабочего. Для игр нужна либо приставка, либо PC за 100 тонн
<OnkelTem> для работы ничего этого не нужно
<OnkelTem> Я к тому, что если есть необходимость 1) работаь на компьюетре и 2) играть на компьютере, то совмещение все в одном устройстве не есть рациональное занятие
<tagezi> играть вообще вредно. мозг тупеет
<OnkelTem> tagezi: например от игры Portal/Portal 2
<tagezi> да вообще отвсех
<OnkelTem> ну конечно :)
<tagezi> даже от Idisyuda Posolotsyuda
<Sergey_IT> тото здесь народу мало, тупым не пробиться
<Sergey_IT1> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT1, Failed!
<tagezi> Sergey_IT1: ну, основная жалоба в том, что тут очень сложная регистрация
<Sergey_IT1> так я о том же, это же не в игры играть
<OnkelTem> #ubuntu-ru уже не тот?
<Sergey_IT1> да и трава не такая зеленая
<tagezi> OnkelTem: ну, 4 года назад, тут было 120 чел
<tagezi> видимо заигрались
<OnkelTem> tagezi: а если шутки в сторону, почему так? Меньше народу стали пользоваться линуксом?
<Sergey_IT1> на андроидах народ теперь
<OnkelTem> на PC? o_O
<tagezi> OnkelTem: половина свалила на андроид, другая на винду обратно, тритьих выкикал один всеми уважаемый чел, который потом сам свалил на винду
<OnkelTem> гыгы
<OnkelTem> малодушные видать, раз так легко "сдались"
<tagezi> ну, я же говорю.. мозг тупеет он игрулек
<OnkelTem> Оффтоп. http://youtu.be/ez5M__82h1k?t=16m10s - тетка дело говорит
<OnkelTem> Она про Украину, но мне кажется это и к России относится
<Sergey_IT1> важно не то, кто чего говорит, а кто чего делает
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT1: ну, это риторическое замечание
<OnkelTem> http://innews.su/note.php?id=301 - молча завидуем
<Sergey_IT1> где здесь риторика?
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT1: http://goo.gl/2QO4AN
<Sergey_IT1> если провести опрос, то очень многие с моим высказыванием не согласятся
<OnkelTem> Да ну, ладно. На фоне говорунов то?
<OnkelTem> Не, тетка не совсем из этих. Она как мне кажется сильно рискует
<OnkelTem> А про неумение управлять я думаю она права
<OnkelTem> Сам пробовал организовывать движухи в доме и во дворе - это пичаль
<tagezi> OnkelTem: для того, чтобы организовывать кого-то, нужно сначала научиться самому что-то делать
<tagezi> а ты что делаешь кроме флуда?
<OnkelTem> "что-то"?
<tagezi> это тоже риторический вопрос =)
<OnkelTem> То есть не важно что?
<Sergey_IT1> как правило, те кто управляет, сами не умеют работать
<tagezi> да ладно )) те кто управляют, ди до не могут нормально управлять, либо очень хорошо знают то чем управляют
<OnkelTem> Тут речь не об управлении одним человеком многими, а о том, что собравшийся коллектив ведет себя как стадо единоличников
<tagezi> третьего не дано
<OnkelTem> и к сожалению такая тенденция наблюдается. В том числе в моем дворе. Бесит прям
<tagezi> сделай всё сам
<OnkelTem> невозможно по закону
<Sergey_IT1> социальная психология - сложная наука
<OnkelTem> tagezi: когда речь идет о доме, то решение должно быть общим
<tagezi> психология - это лже наука
<OnkelTem> tagezi: и вот ты ходишь по квартирам, говоришь людям что-то, а они в половине случаев просто махают рукой
<OnkelTem> и на всякий случаев не подписывают
<tagezi> ну потому что ты от них что-то хочешь
<Sergey_IT1> социальная - это не совсем психология
<tagezi> вот например домофон
<OnkelTem> tagezi: да, например трубы в подвале заменить
<tagezi> домофон, приходишь и начинаешь распинаться, что бы те сдали денег
<OnkelTem> Надо в школе это прививать - ответственность
<tagezi> правильно?
<OnkelTem> ну например, и что?
<tagezi> а то что ты с них хочешь.. почему ты не можешь сделать это всё сам? собрал подписи что они не против домофона если ты им таблетку даш, и пошёл делать домофон? кто тебе слово скажет?
<Sergey_IT1> "пока гром не грянет, мужик не перекрестится"
<tagezi> тоже самое и с трубами, пошёл и сделал трубы, а не бла бла что все казлы
<OnkelTem> tagezi: чее? а может еще и проводку сделать самому? что ты бредишь
<OnkelTem> тролль детектед
<tagezi> это ты бредишь, сидишь срёшь на канал, сам что сделал?
<tagezi> вот чего ты сделал в этой жизни для других?
<tagezi> хорошего?
<Sergey_IT1> вы оба правы
<OnkelTem> tagezi: а кто ты, собственно, чтобы задавать мне такие вопросы? Я привел пример жизенной ситуации с соседями, а ты в ответ пишешь ахинею
<tagezi> Sergey_IT1: да бесят меня такие, сидят филосовствуют, а сами паразитируют
<tagezi> OnkelTem: у меня таких нет соседей, нужно ченить крышу чинят, нужно трубы чинят
<OnkelTem> tagezi: у тебя лицензия должна быть на такие работы, эльфик ты незамутненный
<Sergey_IT1> tagezi: ты не прав, он не паразитирует, а пытается людей переделать... что практически невозможно
<Sergey_IT1> ситуаций много разных
<OnkelTem> по ходу tagezi живет в хате с краю
<OnkelTem> и теоретизирует о бумажных трубах и таких же заплатках на крыше из скотча
<Sergey_IT1> OnkelTem, ты чего завелся, человек сам все делает, почему с краю?
<OnkelTem> Sergey_IT1: что делает? чинит лифт в 14-этажке?
<OnkelTem> или может сам трубы прокладывает? или крышу рубероидом покрывает?
<Sergey_IT1> так организовывает может, не?
<OnkelTem> Дак он же говорит что это не нужно, что нужно самому делать. Оправдывает единоличничество безответственных граждан
<Sergey_IT1> у меня жена вот организовала ремон дома от протечек н организовывая никого
<Sergey_IT1> не
<OnkelTem> Кстати, раньше мы такими мне кажется не были, во времена СССР. Все таки лучше было развито коллективное... Наверное
<Sergey_IT1> всякое было
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Documentation
<tagezi> чото мне не нравиться, а что не понимаю
<OnkelTem> шумно, не поймешь куда кликать
<OnkelTem> случайно кликнул на LibreOffice, думал перейдет на раздел документации по нему, а попал на их сайт
<tagezi> средняя колонка мелкая, вываливает всё
<OnkelTem> ладно, пойду работать
<tagezi> куда ты кликнул?
<tagezi> LibreOffice Website
<OnkelTem> в зеленой полосе вторая ссылка слева - LibreOffice
<OnkelTem> Мне показалось, что это меню
<tagezi> так это меню
<tagezi> документация на стрнаице
<OnkelTem> а... а я думал сайт про LibreOffice хмм
<tagezi> там специально организовано меню что бы было проще шастать по вики, а самое верхнее меню сделано что бы человек мог проще вернутся туда откуда пришёл
<tagezi> необычно для вики, но помоему очень классно сделано
<Muzik_s_veslom> чуваки
<Muzik_s_veslom> я с девушкой
<Muzik_s_veslom> вышел покурить
<only_you> держи на вкурсе
<Muzik_s_veslom> давайте не сейчас?
<only_you> *нас
<Muzik_s_veslom> Всем бб, удачи парни )))
<tagezi> когда работал в реанимации, наверное, через пол года работы, начали по начам снится пробирки с кровью, жена вечно будила, что бы бредить перестал.. но вот в чате... тяжёлая у мужика работа... с девушками курить )
<Tskill> сургеон гг
<only_you> может он с ней там мані курит
<OnkelTem> ыыы
<OnkelTem> tagezi: это он наоборот, от девушки покурить вышел, спасается тут
<UNIm951> Ну а что поделать если первый раз с девушкой?
<UNIm951> и человек не совсем знает как реагировать.
<OnkelTem> и решил поискать помощи на #ubuntu-ru
<OnkelTem> тут чуваки все прошаренные в девушках-то!
<OnkelTem> расскажут, как девушку посвящать в свою веру! :)
<OnkelTem> only_you: я забыл, ты вроде говорил, откуда ты с Украины конкретно? Если не секрет, конечно.
<UNIm951> OnkelTem: не никакой необходимости кого-либо куда-либо посвящать.
<only_you> Киев
<OnkelTem> UNIm951: это не всем дано понять. Иной раз парень думает, что есть
<only_you> девушки не нужні :D
<OnkelTem> only_you: ага, ясно.
<UNIm951> only_you:  а к вам, украинцам, европа совсем пришла.
<OnkelTem> UNIm951: не начинай
<OnkelTem> не здесь плиз, а то все передеремся нафик
<only_you> ватники, идите на*й
<OnkelTem> вот... начинается
<only_you> я вас не трогал
<OnkelTem> only_you: все, все. Хорош...
<UNIm951> да ладно. просто аккуратное подшучивание не удалось.
<OnkelTem> UNIm951: для них это ни разу не шутки, я так полагаю :(
<OnkelTem> http://cs618528.vk.me/v618528206/15c77/kdNCTlRIUko.jpg
<only_you> я и так в европе)
<OnkelTem> only_you: а мы если че, тоже
<UNIm951> Да тут все в чате в европе
<OnkelTem> Я вот люто ненавижу только госдеп. А вот к народу украинскому у меня только сочувствие.
<only_you> чет тебя госдеп обидел?
<only_you> *чем
 * only_you продался госдепу
<OnkelTem> only_you: а чем тебя обидел Гитлер?
<only_you> тем же, чем и путлер
<OnkelTem> only_you: постарайся не оскорблять моего президента, ок? Фантазии, внушенные вашими фантастами из СМИ, не надо сюда транслировать.
<only_you> госдеп мне куда симпатичнее чем мид рфЮ раз уж на то пошло)
<only_you> хочу и оскорбляю вашего путлера
<OnkelTem> only_you: тебе симпатичнее нацистская Германия, чем РФ?
<only_you> ваша цензура на меня не распространяется
<OnkelTem> only_you: это не цензура, это этика. Я оскорблял твоего президента?
<only_you> где ті германию увидел
<only_you> я про госдеп и мид рф писал
<OnkelTem> only_you: еще раз задаю вопрос, симпатичнее ли тебе нацистская Германия, чем РФ?
<only_you> нацистская Германия или путинская РФ?
<only_you> не вижу особой разниці
<OnkelTem> only_you: в самом деле? :)
<UNIm951> Госдеп говорил что нашел после нападения на Ирак хим оружие там. 2007 год эксперты ООН нихрена не нашли. Но Америки нападение на Ирак нечего кроме нефти не принёс
<OnkelTem> only_you: известно ли тебе, сколько людей было убито во время фашистами во время Второй Мировой?
<OnkelTem> s/во время ф/во время/
<OnkelTem> s/во время ш// блин
<OnkelTem> UNIm951: ну, кого волнуют такие мелочи? неужели истинных поборников демократии?!
<only_you> от фашистской Германии моя семья куда меньше пострадала, чем от комунистов
<OnkelTem> only_you: помимо твоей семьи есть еще люди на планете, не так ли?
<only_you> в моей стране известно
<only_you> нету
<only_you> я так и не понял, к чему ті приплел сюда Германию
<only_you> я лишь про госдеп с мид рф написал
<OnkelTem> only_you: ну как же, ты сравнил РФ и нацистскую Германию и сказал, что лично ты разницы не видишь. Так?
<only_you> а что фашистская Германия, что путинская РФ, хрен редьки не слаще
<OnkelTem> only_you: ты дурак?
<UNIm951> Парни. Заканчиваем.
<only_you> в путинской РФ и нацистской Германии разниці не виджу
<Tskill> всё правильно, но это не тот канал
<OnkelTem> UNIm951: мне просто надо было выяснить, нормальный это человек или укроп. Выяснилось, что второе. К сожалению.
<only_you> извиняюсь за фашистскую Германию. попутал с Италией) пора спать уже
<OnkelTem> only_you: поздно, надо было в школе учиться лучше
<Tskill> выяснять можно в приватах, а не на канале
<only_you> я хорошо учился, но спасибо за заботу
<only_you> и спасибо, что назвал меня укропом
<only_you> еще бандеровца забіл)
<OnkelTem> only_you: по вашим лживым учебникам, которые писали враги, которые хотят разрушить и вас и нас?
<tagezi> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<only_you> вешай вату кому-то другому
<only_you> ті каналом ошибся
<UNIm951> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: ifalkorr, artus, inkvizitor68sl, sharikoff, andrex
<OnkelTem> only_you: соболезную, одним словом.
<only_you> я тебе тоже
<tagezi> UNIm951: да они все спят (
<OnkelTem> only_you: winter is comming
<only_you> and...&
<UNIm951> Да получим мы трое
<only_you> забаньте нас
<OnkelTem> UNIm951: канал заброшен практически, кто будет еще больше репрессировать? кому это надо?
<UNIm951> only_you: Говори за себя.
<OnkelTem> UNIm951: я вот найду где потусоваться, я в IRC уже 15 лет. Не только под этим ником...
<UNIm951> OnkelTem: временный бан для того что бы остать бывает полезен.
<OnkelTem> ну это да
<only_you> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
#ubuntu-ru 2014-10-12
<Muzik_s_veslom> Vsem privet
<Anton2d> Да уж, поразительно тихий канал стал. Народ вообще не заходит, хотя популярность бубнты не слабая да и форум живой.
<aleksei`> добрый день
<tagezi> добрый
<tagezi> Anton2d: ну лучше тихит, чем то что сегодня ночью устроили
<Anton2d> да, политику - нафиг
<tagezi> видали новости про ХромОс?
<only_you> сделали rm -rf ext*
<tagezi> да ваще, маразм крепчал
<only_you> fat хватит всем
<tagezi> угу, и диски по 2 гигабайта )
<aleksei`> ))
<only_you> я так понимаю, они думают, что хромос облачная ос и внешние накопители не нужні
<tagezi> я так думаю, что им просто не хватает лома
<tagezi> ломом по пальцам, и всё сразу станет нормально с ситемой
<only_you> лучше патчем по хромос
<tagezi> дану, чего его патчить? они выпилили всё святое от туда, проще убунту на хромбук поставитб
<only_you> и на смартфон)
<freen> shturmnews.info/content/obrashchenie-russkih-dobrovolcev-novorossii-k-narodu-rossii.html
<freen> Слава Новоруси! Слава Руским!
<Anton2d> Ну во все дыры теперь надо пихать это, задолбало оно везде уже, как это пролазит на тех. форуы и каналы и зачем?
<Anton2d> Ну явно не целевая аудитория здесь.
<only_you> freen: шел бі ті отсюда, пешушок
<only_you> оно еще по всем каналам ходит
<Sergey_IT> ночи
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: доброй
<Witwicky> бб
<OnkelTem> Ку
<OnkelTem> Вопрос по SSH
<OnkelTem> Можно ли сделать так (а точнее - как это сделать), чтобы не из под рута зайти по ssh на удаленный хост под рутом И при этом использовать файл ключей?
<OnkelTem> Просто с наскоку у меня это не получалось. Обычно я на удаленном хосте создаю юзера с таким же именем, как локальный и копирую файл ключей в его хоум. После этого все ок
<OnkelTem> ну что значит ок, я могу после этого логинитья без пароля только под этим пользоватеоем
<OnkelTem> а надо, чтобы я локально остался под пользователем, а на удаленку заходил под рутом
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: Чего?
<UNIm95> OnkelTem:  ты хочешь ssh user@host по ключу
<UNIm95> а потом работать под рутом?
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: задал вопрос на #linux, получил столько ответов, что теперь ночь обучаться по ходу
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: я хочу логиниться удаленно под рутом без пароля короче говоря
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: да это сделать можно. но лучше по ключу простому юзеру а дальше su - root
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: а root'у должен быть закрыт доступ извне
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: это я с пеленок знаю, мне кажется. Но сейчас я пишу скрипты для автонастройки сервера и мне надо удаленно выполнять кучу команд под рутом. И вообще, хотелось бы сначала таки научить скрипты настраивать сервер, а потом
<OnkelTem> заниматься безопасностью
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: просто иначе оно постоянно пароль спрашивает
<UNIm95> OnkelTem: возможно советую более хреновый вариант, но почему бы не клонировать настроенный образ?
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: мне надо поднимать VPSы у разных проавйдеров, так что в качестве исходного варианта я имею какой-нить Debian 7, newly installed
<OnkelTem> и у меня туда ssh есть. Надо поставить сотню пакетов, поправить десятки конфигов
<OnkelTem> и вот я решил заморочиться скриптами, которые это сделают
<OnkelTem> UNIm95: а то, что я хотел делается вообще элементарно
<OnkelTem> ssh-add
<OnkelTem> ssh-copy-id root@server
<OnkelTem> # вводим пароль 1 раз
<OnkelTem> ssh root@server
<OnkelTem> PROFIT
<Sergey_IT> как всегда... много мучений, а ответ элементарный
<OnkelTem> Это точно. Но это не безопасно.
<OnkelTem> Кошмар, как можно быть таким серым. Никогда раньше не использовал ssh-agent.
<OnkelTem> И никогда не ставил пароль на файл ключа, как раз чтобы не вводить его постоянно
<OnkelTem> А оказывается все давно придумано, и ssh-agent как раз для этого и создан, чтобы вводить пароль 1 раз за X-сессию
<Sergey_IT> все уже придумано до нас
<Sergey_IT> слава богу, я админством не занимаюсь ;)
<tagezi> +1 )
<OnkelTem> Я в шоке, эта штука (ssh-agent) умеет не только локально ключи в памяти хранить, из этого можно строить цепочки - remote1 -> remote2 и тд
<OnkelTem> Блин, понаделали хакерам игрушек!
<Sergey_IT> ))
<OnkelTem> Вот за что я люблю линукс, так это за то, что в 99% случаев какой-либо потребности, все уже либо стоит, либо ставится. Главное, знать правильное слово!
<OnkelTem> ssh-agent висел в моих убунтах, и, подозреваю до этого - в дебианах, последние лет 10
<OnkelTem> то есть висел в оперативе, с нулем ключей
<OnkelTem> и ждал, пока я наберу ssh-add, чтобы тупо добавить дефолтные ключи в него
<OnkelTem> и вот, дождался (
<OnkelTem> (:
<OnkelTem> А у нас учебных заведениях учат как в ворде документы писать
<Sergey_IT> обидно? Да?
<OnkelTem> да пацанов заинтересовать такими штуками по-моему проще пареной репы
<Sergey_IT> жизнь, штука несправедливая
<Sergey_IT> а учителя этого тоже не знают
<OnkelTem> тоже момент
<OnkelTem> Кстати, играл кто-нить в Uplink?
<OnkelTem> она для линукса есть.
<tagezi> где Серёга и где Играл? )
<tagezi> OnkelTem: он нам в папы годится, так что он не подвержен этой заразе
<tagezi> хотя наверное, это я тебе в папы, а он тебе в дедушки ))
<OnkelTem> tagezi: у тебя память короткая, я уже говорил, сколько мне лет Ж-)
<OnkelTem> Парни, игра достойная. Сначала скучно так, а потом - головоломка
<OnkelTem> Introversion Software вообще плохих игр не делает
<OnkelTem> Defcon - тоже их игра. И Darwinia. И еще сейчас вышла про тюрьму - надо управлять тюрьмой. Ну это я так, для информации...
<OnkelTem> Глава «Формулы-1»: Путину вполне по силам руководить США или Европой (russian.rt.com/article/53913)
<only_you> не теряй любой возможности пропиарить путина на любом ресурсе
<only_you> как же мі на канале про убунту то без путина
<UNIm95> only_you: имеет полное право. Это же русскоязычный канал про убунту.
<OnkelTem> вчера хотел сказать об этом кстати
<OnkelTem> ткнуть в правила
<tagezi> это русскоязычный канал, а не канал русских
<tagezi> не путайте язык и нацию
<only_you>  На канале запрещено
<Sergey_IT> и правильно
<tagezi> даже не так, это не канал россии, в россии ещё на куче каких языков разговаривают, а тут только на русском
<only_you>  Обсуждение вопросов, напрямую не связанных с использованием систем на базе Ubuntu. Другие дистрибутивы GNU/Linux и прочие операционные системы следует обсуждать на иных, специализированных ресурсах.
<OnkelTem> Путин - президент не только русских
<OnkelTem> ну, это да, это я нарушил
<OnkelTem> спорить не буду
<OnkelTem> оффтоп называет, у тех кто просто и понятно выражается
<only_you> кстати, в етом месяце убунте 10 лет будет)
<only_you> на правах оффтопа и флуда http://argumenti.ru/society/2013/03/239412
<only_you> Продолжительность жизни российских мужчин самая короткая среди населения Европы и Средней Азии. Об этом сообщается в ежегодном докладе Всемирной Организации Здравоохранения. По данным этой организации, российские мужчины в среднем доживают лишь
<only_you> до 62,8 лет.
<only_you> путлеру 62 испонлилось. верем, надеемся и ждем :D
<tagezi> only_you: человек, который желает смерти другому человеку, сам заслуживает смерти, потому что он ничем не лучше тирана
<only_you> путлер и большая часть рф по социологии желают смерти украинцам
<tagezi> и блаблабла про справедливость и всё остальное, это просто блаблабла.. Гитлер тоже оправдывал свои действия великими целями
<only_you> путлер нас убивает
<only_you> ему значит можно нас убивать, а мне даже ему смерти нельзя пожелать?
<tagezi> угу, мне делать больше нечего как желать смерти кому-то
<tagezi> думаешь у меня дел нет.. вот хожу целыми днями и думаю.. как бы всю украину того.. просто место себе не нахожу
<only_you> я про тебя ничего не писал
<tagezi> ты пишешь про мой народ
<tagezi> тебе приятно слышать оскарбления в адрес своего народа?
<only_you> ваш народ меня ночью укропом назівал и явно не добра нам желал
<OnkelTem> only_you: ты можешь доказать, что Путин хочет кого-то убить?
<only_you> а ваши войска случайно сами заехали в Украину, без приказа путлера?
<tagezi> only_you: придурков везде хватает, а твоё поведение просто не уважение.. ты уподобляешья тем же скотам, и впринципе, в итоге ничем не отличаешься от них, только они себя русскими называют, а ты украинцем
<only_you> я про русских ничего не говорю
<only_you> только про ваш кремлевсий режим
<only_you> я здесь русских не унижал
<only_you> россиян тоже
<only_you> я какашки только в вашего царьца бросаю
<only_you> *царька
<only_you> и не я начинаю етот срач
<OnkelTem> only_you: нет ни одного доказательства, что там есть наши войска. Ты понимаешь, что все это выдумки, или нет?
<tagezi> большенство русских верят в своего лидера.. то что у них промыты мозги, ты им не докажешь, в итоге, ты просто разводишь тут офтоп
<tagezi> и ты это сейчас начал
<only_you> всегда зайдет какой-то OnkelTem, UNIm95, и т.д., вбросит
<OnkelTem> only_you: угомонись, ты как любой с промытыми мозгами сейчас просто трепешь языком, ты и понятия не имеешь о чем ты говоришь. Пустобрех
<tagezi> UNIm95 вообще беларус который живёт в германии
<only_you> OnkelTem: балабол, не пиши мне
<OnkelTem> only_you: если хочешь знать правду, ты можешь это сделать. Например ежедневно просматривая http://anti-maidan.com/
<tagezi> only_you: поставь его в игнор
<only_you> уж про что-что, а про доказательства российских войск лучше мне не пиши
<only_you> ЛОЛ
<only_you> антимайдан
<OnkelTem> only_you: да это была шутка, ты прости. Я знаю, что у тебя нет никаких доказательств
<only_you> не читаю рос. сми
<tagezi> OnkelTem: вот ты там был, что бы утверждать что это всё правда, или из газет узнал?
<only_you> казки не смотрю
<only_you> мультики тоже
<only_you> пока, в игнор
<OnkelTem> only_you: это не рос сми
<OnkelTem> укурок
<OnkelTem> tagezi: я там просидел безвылазно месяца два, во время горячей стадии, сейчас просто времени нет
<only_you> фсб, гру?
<OnkelTem> tagezi: там рассматриваются ТОЛЬКО видео, никаких текстов, фейсбучков, и прочей лабуды
<only_you> tagezi: как в игнор кого-то запилить?)
<tagezi> где? на майдане? а интернете?
<OnkelTem> tagezi: трансляция идетя 24 часа в сутки. Вставал с утра, наливал кофе, и фоном оно мне играло, пока я работал. Отвлекало сильно. Я месяц слушал переговоры ополченцев в Zello. Понятно, что это не боевые переговоры, но было бы странно
<OnkelTem> ожидать что-то подобное.
<only_you> в квизеле нажимаю по нику, но всеравно вижу, что пишет
<OnkelTem> tagezi: в общем, я в эту тему очень погрузился. Лично оцениваю вероятность ошибки моего текущего мнения о ситуации там - стремящейся к нулю. Как-то так.
<only_you> !рудз
<only_you> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<only_you> !ignor
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ignor'
<OnkelTem> only_you: как ты Убунту умудрлся настроить?
<tagezi> OnkelTem: ну раз ты унас бог, то прости меня пожалуста боже
<OnkelTem> tagezi: если честно, слишком много времени было на все это потрачено. А еще больше - нервов
<only_you> кто тебе сказал, что у меня убунту
<only_you> и зачем ее настраивать
<OnkelTem> но зато теперь я уверен, где правда _была_. А сейчас, спустя почти пару месяцев, я уже теряюсь, снова надо активно туда врубаться, иначе через информационный шум, создаваемый рос сми, невозможно понять, что там происходит на
<OnkelTem> самом деле. Но в общих чертах, конечно в рос сми больше правды, чем каких-либо других
<OnkelTem> все, недоела эта тема )
<only_you> в рос сми нету правді
<only_you> тебе мозги проміли
<OnkelTem> ыыы
<only_you> мне тебя жаль
<only_you> заканчивай офтоп
<OnkelTem> Шария посмотри, господи. Начни хоть с чего-нибудь
<OnkelTem> А то так укропом и останешься
<only_you> спасибо, для меня ето честь, біть укропом
<only_you> особенно приятно от ватника слішать)
<OnkelTem> а вчера обижался, емое. Ты мазохист?
<only_you> еще я бандеровец
<only_you> и детей ем
<only_you> жарю беркут
<only_you> и притесняю русскоговорящих
<OnkelTem> а ты скачешь?
<only_you> скачу, потомуц что не москаль
<tagezi> если кому нужен будут я ошиваюсь на этом канале #libreoffice-ru
<OnkelTem> ыыы
<only_you> возвращайся, я больше не буду
<OnkelTem> only_you: скачи дальше, тренируйся. Скоро пригодится.
<only_you> зачем?
<OnkelTem> only_you: winter is cooomiiiing :D
<only_you> и?
<only_you> мне на газ пофиг, если что
<OnkelTem> да, вы ведь трупами москалей будете топить, прямо на Красной Площади :)
<OnkelTem> европка то от атомной энергетики потихоньку отказывается, права еще не придумала чем топить вместо
<only_you> ага, трупами москалей в мюнхене буду топить
<OnkelTem> моим и tagezi'вским, кому ты только что лапшу вешал, что ты не против народа русского, надо понимать, тоже? :)
<only_you> не против
<only_you> но ті просто вата
<OnkelTem> чтд
<only_you> с промітіми мозгами
<OnkelTem> only_you: понимаешь, мой укропский коллега. То, что у вас происходит, это очень не хорошо. Ты этого не понимаешь, от бессилия злишься, сделать ничего не можешь. Вы выдумали какого-то внешнего врага, причем в виде самих себя же
<OnkelTem> (потому что мы - это вы).
<OnkelTem> Американские деятели, которые к этому приложили руку, очень довольны.
<only_you> я тебе не колега
<OnkelTem> коллега пишется с двумя л. Я тебе написал. Скопировать не умеешь?
<only_you> русский мне не родной, извини
<only_you> пишу как могу
<OnkelTem> украинской нации не существует, извини
<only_you> пошел на*й
<OnkelTem> вам лапши навешали, как обычно
<OnkelTem> а вы и повелись
<only_you> россии не существует
<only_you> вам лапши навешали
<only_you> российской нации
<OnkelTem> но я вас не виню, виноваты ваши кукловоды. Вы же не виноваты, что вас развели как лохов
<only_you> а ві повелись
<only_you> слушай, хватит уже
<OnkelTem> ты иди карту открой
<OnkelTem> глянь на минуточку, что такое Россия
<OnkelTem> и да, случайно так получилось )))
<only_you> расеюшку и путлера в рамочку и молись на них, пока, вата
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-05
<andrex> tagezi: гипертрейдинг всетаки зло)
<andrex> нужно либо количество потоков юзать реал ядро +1 или ждать столет пока скомпиляетсо либо вырубить HT уже гдет час ЛО компилицо
<andrex> потому что кеш тока на реальных ядрах)
<andrex> и да ГПУ при компиляции не поможет будет ток хуже
<andrex> опять все из-за кеша
<andrex> и оно расчитано на кучу мелких операций над файлой а не кучу файлов с парой операций)
<tagezi> andrex: понятно
<andrex> tagezi: я его победил)
<andrex> tagezi: ты ша упадеш держись за ченить)
<andrex> tagezi: -j5 9:00 скопейками -j8 6:00 с копейками -j 9 5:38. с копейками
<andrex> минут
<andrex> оказываетсо оно у мну качало архив распаковывало его и потом собирало и так каждый раз
<andrex> а на работе тырнет тупой
<andrex> )
<tagezi> andrex: 6 минут?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> это в пямяти?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> круто
<tagezi> то есть гипертрейдинг всётаки рулит )
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ненамного но рулет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гипердрыгинг
<tagezi> нифига себе не намного.. почти в ц2 раза )
<andrex> ада меньше читать всякие умные статьи с хабры)
<andrex> проверять нада
<andrex> во)
 * andrex словил озарение
<JohnDoe_71Rus> начальство хочит купить ноут на i7
<JohnDoe_71Rus> офигел от цен
<andrex> компилять ведро?
<tagezi> хаб -- читальня для домохозяек
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если бы
<andrex> ну да
<andrex> цены жгут
<tagezi> да, жены реально жгут
<JohnDoe_71Rus> от 70 рублей начало
<andrex> ну чет ваще жгут
<andrex> у нас от 40 гдет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за 17-ку
<andrex> угу
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: заказать на ебее.. )
<andrex> но это если китай
<JohnDoe_71Rus> где у вас? я вон смотрю тындекс маркет и по местным сетевым магазам
<andrex> а если норм то гдет 50 55
<tagezi> ещё есть DNS, но у них жлезо, да и вся сборка полный шлак
<andrex> dns dexp итд это китай
<andrex> на базе clevo оли как их
<andrex> дешово и сердито
<andrex> поставил ссд отвалился южик))
<andrex> а так там редко норм винт воткнут даже
<andrex> чаще 5200
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: расскажи как ФГБОУ купить на ебее?
<andrex> черным налом)
<tagezi> да там всё отвалится.. я тут обзор у них на сайте смотрел.. осталься только один вопрос, какой пятный китаец это делал
<andrex> такшто лучше брать аленвар за 200к
<andrex> или какойнить чемодан за 400
<andrex> ))
<andrex> ну есть и не чемодан за 400 macbook зоветсо
<andrex> начинка говно но ценник афигеть какой)
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, если начальство простив, то идёшь в магазин, берёшь прайс и дальше как полжено
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: http://tinyurl.com/o88k724
<Leagnus> а я тут в варежках сижу за клавой...
<andrex> аленвары там понятно там пкашное железо стоит причем чаще топовое
<tagezi> ну он неподъямный
<andrex> хм иркутска нет
<andrex> а так хотелось)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: как положено это 94-ФЗ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> гы гы
<andrex> а унас такие суммы не дают дае по этому коду
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: с конкурсом?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угусь
<andrex> если на железки
<andrex> аукцион круто
<tagezi> andrex: странные вы
<andrex> 50 тыр хотел выпросить, отказали)
<tagezi> почти во всех гос корпорациях нормально дают на железки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> andrex: взял бы там где черный нал лежит
<andrex> ну дайбох 20 тыщ дадут на все провсе
<tagezi> andrex: ну ты проси сразу 5 раз подряд )
<andrex> а щас еще и цены скачут ваще круть
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: образовательные учреждения не относятся к госкорпорациям
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну да, ты прав, они не совсем корпорации.. ну нужно написать письмо в ГазПром, пусть мечта сбудится )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> бгг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шутник
<tagezi> а то только у них она что-то сбывается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> газпром вон весь трясется. пилить его собираются
<andrex> ну пусть подарят вышку мне
<andrex> тоже буду улыбаться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ... приговаривается к высшей мере наказания
<andrex> угу
<andrex> если тока такую и подарят)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> за растрату ))
<andrex> и линчуют на нефтебазе в луже нефти
<andrex> я рад хоть серваки выпросились)
<andrex> и то не от государста а какойто гребаный фонд
<andrex> еще пришлось на 17 р ручку покупать)
<andrex> чтоб все по счету
<andrex> там офигели счет пришел на 17 р) бумаги больше потратили по деньгам
<andrex> вобщем весело в бюджетных учреждениях работать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на работе совсем офигели. делают разные презенташки, и уже мало шаблонов из офиса. хотели программу с кучей шаблонов для листов и диаграмок. Я сказал что красивые вещи люди сидят и ручками делают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> обиделись, типа им некогда
<flegontoff> Всем добрый день, скажите а возможно на Debian 8 установить xcfce как у xubuntu ?
<|rapidsp|> должно быть возможно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> apt-get install xfce-desktop
<flegontoff> у меня стоит xfce4 , но не такой как у xubuntu
<flegontoff> вид у хубунту посимпатичней
<JohnDoe_71Rus> темы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно сделать все что угодно
<flegontoff> спасибо, попробую!
<artus> Ку
<tagezi> artus: ку
<tagezi> пропажа явилась.. и где ты опять пьянсвовал? )
<artus> ТгезяЯ :)
<artus> Нуууу.  Пил спирт :)
<artus> А вы тут все скучаете как погляжу
<andrex> да вашпе заскучались
<JohnDoe_71Rus> народ. на хабре у кого нить акк есть? инвайт не нужен. нужна посредническая услуга
<andrex> хабра ненужна
<artus> Врлде есть. Если вспомнить пасс. А чивой надо то?
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus: ,
<SergeyIT> судя по опискам, спирт несвежий был
<artus> Спирт несвежим быть ге может. Описки - в трубу ору
<SergeyIT> дыши в сторону, телефон угробишь
<artus> Ниври. Наоборот пользительно. Ту же оптику протирать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на корпусе телефона живут мириады бактерий
<tagezi> угу, а он устроил геноцид
<andrex> воть я лупень
<andrex> забыл ведру добавить usbnet)
<tagezi> +)))
<tagezi> andrex: опять пересобирать? ))
<andrex> а потом
<andrex> там пару минут делоф
<tagezi> ну, с 9 потоками и в памяти.. ну да, наверное ))
<andrex> модули так ваще резко собираются ижно читать не успеваю)
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, ты используешь при сборке ЛО системные либы?
<andrex> да
<tagezi> нужно будет попробовать как-нибудь
<andrex> а хотяя нада посмотреть че там)
<tagezi> а то я всё одиним куском собираю
<tagezi> в последний раз в дебагпакетами делал, так теперь ещё и сытип варнингами в консоль постоянно )
<andrex> ну если оптимизацию зафигачить жестко то тож юез дебагов соберу
<andrex> правда если переборщить то ваще не собиру)
<andrex> -O 8 какоенить вонзить
<andrex> хотяя вроде раньше больше 3х смысла небыло
<tagezi> -O 8 ?
<tagezi> это ты про с что?
<andrex> я про cflags
<tagezi> оо, не, я ещё маленький, чтоб таким заниматься, меня мама ругать будет )
<andrex> ша попробую ченить закомпилять и в спячку кинуть бук, интересно продолжит после просыпа)
<SergeyIT> в кому впадет
<andrex> ну после такого любой впадет наверно)
<tagezi> andrex: я себя дитём считал ))
<andrex> SergeyIT: прикинь ты просыпаешся а перед тобой стоит дядка с автоматом и требует срочно расчитать прям щас палет на юпитер)
<andrex> tagezi: зачем?
<tagezi> ну, глупостями занимаюсь.. а оказывается ты меня переплюнул ))
<andrex> а мне интересно чет стало)
<SergeyIT> андрекс, проснись второй раз
<andrex> некуда просыпаться
<tagezi> =))
<andrex> на тоя тут и сижу чтоб пробовать всякие штуки чтоб юзвирей пужать потом
<tagezi> угу.. ты зачем этот бутом сарделькой такаешь, вот придёт дядя спячка и будут у тебя потом одни варнинги и критикалы, что ты вот будет делать, а? ))
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> вечера
<flegontoff> добрый вечер, подскажите почему нельзя подключать к одному свичу разные подсети?
<flegontoff> ведь он работает по Мак адресам, и его не волнует какой адрес использует хост
<SmOkE_RU> Разьве нельзя ?
<flegontoff> ну люди с сертификатами CCAN говорят что это не правильно..
<flegontoff> *CCNA
<flegontoff> типа работать не будет, но это не так. все работает
<SmOkE_RU> Ну то, что не сосем правильно может и мне не много понятно, я не специалист
<SmOkE_RU> но если работает, используй на здоровье :)
<tagezi> flegontoff: если будут справшивать кто разрешил, говори SmOkE_RU
<SmOkE_RU> Или просто Царь
<SmOkE_RU> =)
<flegontoff> ОК, так и сделаю) просто интересно, а на просторах инета не нашел ответа. плохо спать буду!
<Sergey_IT> здесь все хорошо спят, присоединяйся
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-06
<tagezi> утра
<artemz> всем привет
<pavlines> Всем привет!
<pavlines> Люди, кто сталкивался с запуском установленых приложений через PlayOnLinux?
<pavlines> Видать помощи я ни от кого не дождусь...
<andrex> !winehq > pavlines
<ubuntuhelp> pavlines, please see my private message
<andrex> и на ##wine
<pavlines> я Гугл уже вдоль и поперек обшарил
<pavlines> Насчет запуска установленных еще под виндовс приложений в PoL ничего нет
<pavlines> нашел пару публикаций, что  типо ключи какие-то прописать, и ни слова больше
<pavlines> у меня горсть установленых приложений, а запустить не могу
<pavlines> м нете, в основном разжевано, о том как заново установить/скачать
<andrex> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<pavlines> вайн, вайнтрикс и ПоЛ уже установлены
<pavlines> на етих ресурсах я уже был
<artemz> ты просто скопировал с винды файлы приложений в вайн и надеешься что они заработают, я правильно понял?
<pavlines> я их не копировал
<andrex> дуй на их канал сайт итд и спрашивай как установить их софтины либо на форум
<pavlines> я оставил в живых раздел :Е при установке Линукс и снес :С
<pavlines> сначала установил Вайн и попробовал запускать программы .exe
<pavlines> Получалось
<pavlines> доустановил Директ и прочие недостающие библиотеки
<pavlines> И попробовал запустит игры
<pavlines> CoD 3 запустился, потом закрылся и больше не включается
<pavlines> та вот
<pavlines> Скачал и установил через ПоЛ WoT
<pavlines> pfgecrftncz
<pavlines> запускается
<pavlines> но
<pavlines> у меня есть папка с этой же игрой на локальном диске windows
<pavlines>  вот с него я мне и нужно запустить игру
<pavlines> и хз как это сделать
<artemz> pavlines: там поди чей нехватает всяких записей в реестре и/или файлах профиля, надо заново устанавливать в общем.
<pavlines> хм
<pavlines> тобишь ранее установленые игры в PoL фиг добавишь?
<artemz> pavlines: они вообще не установленные на текущей ОС получаются
<pavlines> Но програмульки вроду Dev-C++ и т.д. запускаются
<pavlines> хотя они из той же дерриктории
<artemz> значит им не нужны настройки, которые делает (или не делает?) их установщик
<andrex> запусти ис консоли и смотри выхлоп
<SmOkE_RU> Не благодарное это дело, игры из линукса запускать, кроме тех, что им поддерживаются
<SmOkE_RU> Да и программы тоже.
<andrex> сидеть на винде если софт специфичный
<andrex> игры зло
<andrex> !ubu
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание! Это канал помощи (а не бесплатного решения ваших проблем) с дистрибутивом Ubuntu. У Вашей софтины наверняка есть свой специфичный канал техподдержки, на который Вам и следует обратиться.
<andrex> у меня хром сигфолтицо)
<SmOkE_RU> F gj heccrb & =)
<SmOkE_RU> А по русски ? =)
<andrex> оййй
<andrex> ща на обьясняю)
<andrex> [ 8734.411073] chrome[31224]: segfault at 10 ip 00000053fb86a36e sp 00000393f6ac6db0 error 4 in chrome[53f9db5000+6b0a000]
<andrex> [ 8744.221924] chrome[31281]: segfault at 10 ip 00000053fb86a36e sp 00000393f6ac7b10 error 4 in chrome[53f9db5000+6b0a000]
<tagezi> SmOkE_RU: падает у него он
<tagezi> крошиться
<andrex> да
<SmOkE_RU> аа, крашится, это уже понятнее))
<tagezi> чорт, почему народ не использует гугл.. просто нужно вбить.. гугл даже ошибку исправил
<andrex> незнаю
<andrex> видать все писаки
<tagezi> и даже на страничку не нужно переходить, прям в поиске написано
<pavlines> Всем спасибо
<_d4vid> re
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> вечера
<andrex> ночера
<andrex> tagezi: прикинь я проверил, оно после спячки продолжило компилять как нивчем не бывало)
<andrex> ваще танк какойто
<tagezi> хе ))
<Sergey_IT> а причем тут танк - он же с грязью ассоциируется (
<tagezi> танку пофигу, есму сказано копать от меня и до следующего дерева.. он и будет копать )
<tagezi> andrex: ты не пробовал веб-интерфейс ЛО?
<andrex> неа
<andrex> это чето типа как у ООо
<andrex> ?
<tagezi> а у ООо есть вебинтерфейс?
<tagezi> или ты имеешь ввиду стрый на либе которую нужно сначала пропатчить, а потом собирать с кучей флагами и гемороями?
<tagezi> не, от того отказались.. и тот был кривущий как жизнь шалавы
<tagezi> теперь на html5 и жабаскрипт как-то
<tagezi> вроде ))
<andrex> хех на лоре по этому поводу срачик
<tagezi> andrex: да на лоре всегда срачик
<andrex> Интерфейс LibreOffice в браузере формируется через компоновку передаваемых с сервера готовых битмапов в формате PNG
<andrex> мде
<Sergey_IT> надо же чем то сети занять
<tagezi> эм.. а откуда он будет иконки брять?
<tagezi> там нормальный интерфейс ЛО в браужере был, еслибы его не собирать через ЖЖ, можно было бы пользовать
<NoOova> Ребята
<NoOova> и девчата
<NoOova> i3wm пользует кто-нибудь?
<tagezi> http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=LibreOffice-EmScripten-Port
<tagezi> andrex:  а тыт там какой срачик ситаешь?
<tagezi> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43093 http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43099
<tagezi> это кстати про новости
<andrex> https://www.linux.org.ru/news/openoffice/11447900 <-------- этот
<tagezi> andrex: чото не нашёл битмап
<tagezi> но вижу что никто из присутсвующих в срачике не собирал ЛО
<andrex> ну ты про срачник спросил а не про ьитмап)
<andrex> https://www.linux.org.ru/forum/talks/11446726?lastmod=1427402839593#comment-11446747 вот те битмап) там в шапке цылка на новость с рпеннета
<andrex> еще одна новость)
<andrex> у чувака в чруте либра собиралась 6 часов)
<tagezi> эм.. он на пентиуме 2 собирал?
<tagezi> у меня ЛО собиралась 6 часов в виртуалке
<tagezi> а не, в виртуалке особралась 8.. 6 на нормальной системе с hdd
<andrex> долго у тя
<tagezi> dbyn vtlktyysq
<tagezi> винт медленный
<andrex> попробовать чтоли тупо на винте вот это смейкать) https://github.com/LibreOffice/core
<tagezi> andrex: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/Emscripten
<tagezi> andrex: ./autogen.sh --with-lang=ru --with-help
<tagezi> и потом мейк
<tagezi> делать там нечего,
<tagezi> если просто посмотреть сколько времени займёт
<andrex> \time -f %E ./autogen.sh --with-distro=LibreOfficeEmscripten && make и спать
<tagezi> ))
<tagezi> ночи, тогда )
<andrex> не мне уже рано
<tagezi> хотя у тебя 9 минут собирается
<andrex> оно гитицо еще
<andrex> скорость плаваеть
<tagezi> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-ZFS-Standard-Plans
<andrex> то медленно то резко
<tagezi> да.. у ЛО слабые серваки (
<tagezi> блин, до сихпор поражаюсь магии гит ))) в этой ветке есть файл, а в этой нет.. а винт один ))
<andrex> ясно понятно еще и ггцу нада перебрать)
<andrex> checking for asmjs-local-emscripten-gcc... emcc
<andrex> checking whether the C compiler works... no
<tagezi> andrex: зачем? у тебя же вроде всё собиралось
<tagezi> там что другой ггц нужен?
<tagezi> или просто у тебя опять модулей не достаёт?
<andrex> в гцц недостает)
<andrex> emcc недостает гцц
<tagezi> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=203117.msg2112568#msg2112568
<tagezi> вот чо им писать на такое? "Волми руки выдерни из жжжж и воткни в плечи?"
<andrex> убейся апстену, мир рыдает когда видет тебя
<andrex> так и напиши
<andrex> се гцца перебралось
<tagezi> andrex: ща ещё что-нибудь вылезет )
<andrex> ша узнаем
<tagezi> andrex: видимо там что-то серьёзное )
<andrex> да
<andrex> а не аверлей нарыл
<andrex> tagezi: превед медвед, ты сам про эту фигню писал а теерь ржеш сидиш) https://plus.google.com/+LeraGoncharuk/posts/4zKCFJ9HrN8
<tagezi> andrex: малоли что я там писал )) я туа вообще не глядя иногда кидаю ))
<tagezi> andrex: ну а потом, я не собирал ещё.. я сервер на базе ЛО делал в прошлом году аж
<tagezi> ну, мне не совсем он понравился.. а пачить gtk библиотеку мне было влом
<tagezi> andrex: чо, там реально много гемора?
<andrex> нашел гит с етим емc
<andrex> levf. cnfdbnm bkb t,bkl cdfznm)
<andrex> думаю ставить или ебилд сваять
<andrex> на работе правда уже буду делать)
<tagezi> andrex: там вроде стандартный нужно патчить
<tagezi> в вики вроде говорили что нельзя просто так взять его и пользовать
<andrex> найду потом где там про патчи)
<andrex> ппц оно еще портабельно распостраняется) я в акуе
<tagezi> andrex: ктоо?
<tagezi> andrex: https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Development/Emscripten там на страничке есть патч
<tagezi> мдя.. либо портабельно.. в первый раз вижу
<tagezi> нада будет попробовать собрать это чудо
<tagezi> таааак
<tagezi> ладно, я спать пачапал
<tagezi> а то уже голова не соображает
<tagezi> ночи всем
<svetlana> Спокойной.
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-07
<artemz> всем привет
<Leagnus> алоха
<andrex> буги вуги
<SergeyIT> утра
<NoOova> ПРивет
<tagezi> утра
<UNIm95> Ебанное системд. Пытаюсь на 14,04 получить апдейты. Скачивает начинает с библиотеки libpam-systemd и апдейты виснут.
<UNIm95> Что с синаптика, что apt-get что с aptitude.
<UNIm95> Кэш пакетов чистил и все равно та же хрень
<UNIm95> Причем система инициализации upstart
<tagezi> UNIm95: спасибо, пока не буду обновлять
<UNIm95> tagezi:  так не я один страдаю
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, значит скоро починят
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> вечера
<Sergey_IT>  FRUITYLOOP, из питера?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-08
<GriefNorth> Всем привет, есть кто живой и кто разбирается в написании скриптов на bash-е ?
<tagezi> утра всем
<tagezi> GriefNorth: чо у тебя там за задачка?
<GriefNorth> tagezi: Привет, спасибо за ответ, но уже все ) со слепу символ один не углядел и не мог понять почему символьная ссылка не создается )
<tagezi> не за что ))
<andrex> мнеб ваши проблемы)
<tagezi> andrex: а у тебя чего? может тоже сейчас само всё решиться )))
<andrex> рабочий день закончился а я еще на работе
<tagezi> andrex: сослуживци намазали стул суперклеем? )
<andrex> видосы конверчу
<tagezi> эм.. )
<andrex> ппц хотел винфф воткнуть пересобрал ффмпег зачемто)
<andrex> а в итоге ффмпег замаскан наваял скрипт в 2 строки)
<tagezi> теюбе дижбы маскарадинг навести )))
<tagezi> л*
<andrex> хнык в mpv нет mencoderа(
<Leagnus> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CQll8oOUkAEqSyL.jpg:large
<SergeyIT> когда-то было "раздавить мерзавчика"
<tagezi> Leagnus: баян
<tagezi> =)
<coder-ex> кто в курсе каналов для программистов C++, C#
<SergeyIT> РенТВ
<Infra_3600> developers developers developers developers (c) steve ballmer
<andrex> кто нить видел в продаже таку хрень? micro usb (f) jack 3.5 (m)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на али сегодня видел jack 3.5 to usb
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну по идее и такое должно быть
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-09
<artemz> хорошего дня
<coder-ex> Всем привет, подскажите IRC каналы по языкам программирования, интересует C++ и C#
<andrex> /msg alis list c++
<andrex> /msg alis list cpp
<coder-ex> спасибо, а как C# искать? есть какие то алиасы?
<andrex> /msg alis help
<andrex> /help list
<SergeyIT> странные вопросы для будущего программиста... в первую очередь надо научиться самостоятельно находить ответы ( второй день уже как спрашивает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> программисты ответы не находят. они клепают вопросы )
<SergeyIT> тогда уж - баги ;)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вопросы пользователя  "как можно было так криво написать"
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже отправили лучи ненависти яндексу по поводу кинопоиска?
<SergeyIT> а что такое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тындекс купил кинопоиск и вчера выкатил редизайн
<SergeyIT> не пользуюсь практически... поэтому побарабану
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://newkinopoisk.ru/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я тоже, акка там нет. а вот инфу часто именно там смотрел
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://geektimes.ru/post/263652/
<tagezi> утра всем
<SergeyIT> пятичного
<SergeyIT> *н*
<tagezi> чо сегодня пятница?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с утра была пятница
<tagezi> о ё моё
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты против?
<tagezi> да мне пофиг, впринципе.. в рассылках и  на каналах начнётся тишина, меньше читать нужно будет
<tagezi> ктонить был в городе Брно, Чехия?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=43117
 * coder-ex SergeyIT а ты великий цензор вопросов? или я что то не так спросил?
<tagezi> coder-ex: достаточно того что он программист
<coder-ex> tagezi: мне нет ни какой разницы до того кто он, если он так решил выпендриться, пусть живет в своем мире, а каналы по своим вопросам я и без него нашел...
<coder-ex> и не важно сколько дней я интересующие меня вопросы задавал
<tagezi> coder-ex: тогда чисто для справки, тут разговаривают только об убунте в пределах "пользовательская поддержка", все остальные вопросы можешь держать при себе
<coder-ex> targezi: вот и держи их при себе :)
<tagezi> хамло
<tagezi> сори
<tagezi> на этой недели один из разрабов вложил в ЛО кусак говнокода, и отметил себя как разработчика новой функциональности, теперь ЛО умеет открывать таблицы гнумерик в Writer
<tagezi> и на запрос об исправлении начал хамить... так что я злой  )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> больше функциональности
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: да, вижу анонсы, теперь райтер может покащать вам кучу мусора открыв файл Гнумерик, смотрите на всех мониторах страны )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: ключевой вопрос "почему writer?" а так думаю не очень сложно, сам фильтр то можно было из самого гнумерика взять. лицензия то позволяет
<tagezi> нет, ключевой вопрос, почему один из основных разработчиков мудила.. и почему это ему сходит с рук
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что " один из основных разработчико"
<SergeyIT> кодер проверку на вшивость не прошел (
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а ты чего меня программистом называешь? "Многостаночник" я, везде понемногу (
<tagezi> ну, программист )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> неверно. нутыжпрограмиста
<artemz> Программист и есть программист. Если только программированием занимается то это разработчик по
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а "завести" будильник на смартфоне это программирование?
<artemz> Почти
<artemz> Системное администрирование
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нуууу. составить задание для цифрового устройства для включения сигнала в определенный момент времени
<artemz> Администрирование с элементами программирования
<SergeyIT> лудить паять эвм починять
<artemz> И витуху обжимать
<SergeyIT> не, не умею (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зубами
<artemz> Мне после отпуска предстоит
<SergeyIT> и  с зубами плохо (
<SergeyIT> точнее, без них
<artemz> Почему у большинства такие гнилые зубы? Вы что, их не чистите чтоли
<SergeyIT> в питере вода мягкая очень
<tagezi> +1
<tagezi> artemz: посмотрим что у тебя будет в 80 лет ))
<artemz> Я надеюсь что не доживу
<SergeyIT> не надейся
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тады чего тянуть пока отпуск закончится?
<artemz> Надоел весь этот геморрой. Мое существование бессмысленно и мучительно
<artemz> Не хочу еще 60 лет такого
<SergeyIT> помучаешься еще
<SergeyIT> жизнь только после 40 начинается
<artemz> Не хочу, лучше въеду в какую-нибудь фигню на своем солярисе лет в 30
<artemz> Родных только жалко
<tagezi> вечера
<llorephie> Вечера
<artemz> Вечера
<JohnDoe_71Rus> какую фс выбрать для винта. Цель запихнуть на него сорцы и компилить. Ext2 хватит или ext4
<andrex> riaser xfs
<andrex> ai
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почеve&
<andrex> потому что маразм
<JohnDoe_71Rus> маразм в моем вопросе или маразм в ext2/3/4
<artemz> В вопросе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=29877 как пример. Понимаю что статья древняя как отходы мамонта. Но все же
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: я бы хотел иметь столько свободного времени
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ладно. Не важно. Забацал ext4
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: если нужна производительность, то лучше в памяти собирать.. если нужно место на винте, то смотри чего больше.. если мелюзговых файлов, то 2 если больших то 4
<tagezi> я 4 уже везде юзаю не особо парюсь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну если сорцы, то естессна куча мелких мелюзговых
<tagezi> а тесты это как статистика, если не представляешь что делаешь, то получается хрензнает что
<andrex> во мозг проснулся)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> то есть переформатить в ext2
<tagezi> тебе так место нужно?
<andrex> просто флаги убрать и будет ехт2
<andrex> они флагами и отличаются ток
<tagezi> andrex: пусть форматит, а то сейчас ещё будет пачка вопросов )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: кстати, ты наверное уже спал в это время, andrex компилил ЛО у него занимат это счастье ~ 6 минут, простив моих 1,5 часов ))
<tagezi> в 20 с хвостом раз разница )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что у него 8 ядер и ведро памяти
<tagezi> системы почти одинаковые.. у него памяти польше тока )
<andrex> tune2fs -O ^uninit_bg,^flex_bg,^huge_file,^dir_nlink,^extra_isize,^has_journal
<andrex> и все
<andrex> было 4 стало 2
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну, у меня тоже 8 ядер.. он просто собирает всё в памяти, а я на винте
<andrex> tune2fs -O has_journal
<andrex> было 2 стало 3
<JohnDoe_71Rus> там где буду собирать, нет ведра памяти. Наскреб кое как 1,5gb
<andrex> нууу
<andrex> не все и собрать смодеш) или это долго будет
<andrex> иногда для сборки ада гига 3 тока
<andrex> будет свопиться юзать винт вся твоя производительность рухнет
<tagezi> ну, количесвто ядер уменьшит
<tagezi> будет на крайняк на одном собирать
<tagezi> там много памяти не нужно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в один поток и собирал
<andrex> нада 100 ядерный брать)
<andrex> и ддр4 на тер
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gddr5
<andrex> не гддр оно другое
<andrex> непокатит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> почиму? Така же память
<andrex> а потому что на видюхе ты собрать не содеш
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а почему ее на обычную плашку не вкорячить
<andrex> тагда оно не буде гддр
<andrex> и у них по питанию разница
<andrex> гддр меньше потребляет и частоты выше засчет этого
<tagezi> а почему это на ГПУ не собрать?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> разве гддр только от того что на видюхе распаяно? Я думал чипы тоже отличаются
<andrex> HBM юзай
<andrex> медленнее будет чем на проце
<tagezi> новости москвы?
<tagezi> а почему будет медленнее.. если там идут 32 потока за раз как минимум?
<andrex> они идут для одного файла
<andrex> а не кучи
<tagezi> эм
<andrex> чтобы делать сэтим файлом учу операций
<tagezi> какая блин разница сволько фалов? О_О задача 1
<tagezi> главное чтобы эта задача паралелилась
<tagezi> andrex: чото ты мне тут гонишь ))
<andrex> оно не будет пускать разные инструкции на разных ядрах оно этого не умеет в отлиии от цпу
<tagezi> опять будет как с 9 потоками.. это нельзя, и невозможно, линух этого не любит ))
<tagezi> хм.. а как тогда ЛО собирают на ГПУ
<tagezi> там даже ключик есть чтобы сборку запускать
<andrex> ну у них куча видюх поди
<andrex> на 1 не получится быстрее чем на цпу
<andrex> они больше на матиматику расчитаны)
<andrex> будет у тя 100 потоков изних 1 попрет все остальные встанут
<andrex> короче читай манул к CUDA
<andrex> ghjot hfcgfhfktkbnm yf rjvgs
<andrex> проще распаралелить на компы
<andrex> чет посмотрел цены на видяшки офигел) 4 гиговая версия 40 тыр а 6 70)
<andrex> амд в этом плане дешман дешманский
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у амд еще и вся память на полной  частоте работает
<andrex> ну щас там какоето забытое старое решение с памятью попрет у них, и вобще на чипах процессора будут паять их)
<andrex> для apu так вобще клевая штука будет
<Infra_HDC> амд рулез, если бы не их дровяные колдобины видео. проц юзаю амд. а видео нвидиа
<Sergey_IT> никогда не использовал (, и он работает?
<tagezi> ))
<Infra_HDC> если не заюзывать интелевские компиляторы, то почему бы и нет?
<Sergey_IT> а что, другие есть?
<Infra_HDC> в том то и дело, что не все так просто
<Sergey_IT> все просто - работает - не трогай
<Infra_HDC> тогда я остаюсь на виндовз
<Sergey_IT> какой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 3.11 :)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-10
<tagezi> утра всем
<andrex> дня
<Infra_HDC> дня
<SmOkE_RU> дня =)
<tagezi> вы чо, все за уралом гдездитесь? )
<andrex> 6 часов дня почти
<Leagnus> в Ангарске щас 9 вечера
<Leagnus> ребят, а как бы из содержимого папки сделать меню запуска файлов, которые в ней содержатся?
<tagezi> Leagnus: ну, да.. если в Иркутске 3 часа назад было почти 6, то сейчас в Ангарске 9 ))
<Leagnus> а В джорджии 8 утра
<tagezi> а второго вопроса я не понял.. что значит из папки сделать меню?
<andrex> ну не 9 а 8
<andrex> или у нас агарс по лругим часовым поясм живеть)
<andrex> к
<Leagnus> в папке шел скрипты, просто текстовички. шорткат - и появл-ся меню из их списка.
<Leagnus> Выбираешь любой он запускается либо в редакторе, либо в том, к чему привязан
<andrex> а фз я башскрипты из гуя не пускаю
<tagezi> andrex: так ему нужно меню чтобы их редактировать.. он не хочет их запускать, он хочет чтобы они в редакторе открывалисть
<andrex> эх свойства тыкаеш там выбираеш в чем
<andrex> в любом гуишном фм есть
<andrex> Leagnus: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%B1%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B2%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B5_%D0%BF%D1%83%D0%BD%D0%BA%D1%82%D1%8B_%D0%B2_%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%BD%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%BA%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%BC_%D0%BC%D0%B5%D0%BD%D1%8E_nautilus
<Leagnus> та не в ФМ, а в меню как бы оболочки
<andrex> в какой оболочки откуда она взялась вобще?
<tagezi> andrex: наверное опять там что-то установил в арче, теперь разобраться не может )
<Leagnus> блин, ну может как часть Юнити, или как отдельная тулза
<tagezi> Leagnus: я думаю ты живёшь в каком-то там своём мире..
<tagezi> Leagnus: поробуй нормально задать вопрос
<Leagnus> одними файлами я пользуюсь чаще другими: скриптами, текстовичками. Накой мне их постоянно искать? логично собрать их в одном месте, или симлинки на них.
<Leagnus> и логично их запускать одним меню.
<tagezi> нутак пкм на файлу и у тебя меню.. одно на всех
<tagezi> или они у тебя разные?
<Leagnus> шорткат > меню > я уже пользуюсь файлом.
<Leagnus> А не ФМ > ищем-свищем ...
<Leagnus> а в консоли я часто путаю названия
<tagezi> ну так привяжи менб к шокату.. тыкаешь в файл левой кнопкой, потом шоткат
<tagezi> только не понятно зачем, если можно просто тыкнуть правой кнопкой
<Leagnus> дык где такое ОТДЕЛЬНОЕ меню создать / взять?
<tagezi> так оно уже есть
<andrex> man bash на предмед DIALOG XDIALOG и ваяй свою менюху с файлами кторые ты хош пулять либо редактируй контекст либо сделай просто симлинк папки с скриптами куда те удобнее
<tagezi> за тебя его уже придумали
<Leagnus> о, кажись гарячо, спасибо!!!
<andrex> точнее даже man dialog и xdialog
<andrex> чет я увлекся)
<andrex> но серавно баш)
<tagezi> а я таки не понял чего он хочет... нафига меню если все файлы в одной папке
<andrex> а хух его знает
<andrex> я так наугад подумал)
<tagezi> я думал у него есть папка со скриптами и он хочет эту папку как пункт меню в менб засунуть
<tagezi> это было бы логично, чтобы не искать их каждый раз.. а делать менб чтобы открыть на редактирование.. хотя зачем редактирование если ты даже название файла в консоли не можешь написать правитьно
<andrex> эм куды эт у мну с вичатега питон исчез)
<tagezi> andrex: не кормишь ты его, вот он и збежал )
<andrex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12734640/
<tagezi> зачем тебе столько языков?
<andrex> ну выбран то 1н
<andrex> встроеный интеловский графен еле тащет 3дмарк 2001
<andrex> 6700 попунаев
<JohnDoe_71Rus> дрова то поставил? А то понадеешься что в ядре уже
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и на каком разрешении ты его пробовал? В 2001 у нас поголовно было 800х600 а 1024х768 было верхом мечтаний
<andrex> 1024 768
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну это было топовое )
<andrex> неа небыло
<andrex> было и выше
<andrex> у мну моник 1280 тянул
<andrex> ламповый)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.sysopt.com/showthread.php?85722-POST-YOUR-3DMARK2001-SCORES!!!!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну это у тебя. Я про "в среднем по больнице" говорю
<andrex> вобще у чувака я видел 20 тыщ набирал)
<andrex> да интел hd 3000 в районе gf4 работает
<andrex> хотяя даже 3
<andrex> щас еще стал замечать что видязи новые в низком разрешении хуже пахать начать могут
<Leagnus> блин, а есть что-то похожее на Drawers для Юнити, только бесплатное?
#ubuntu-ru 2015-10-11
<tagezi> утра всем
<Anti-Pizza> утра!
<flegontoff> добрый день, установил на ubuntu 14.04 asterisk 1.6 все это находится на vds. регистрация проходит, но абоненты не слышат друг друга, или только односторонняя связь. абоненты за нат, в sip.conf это указал.
<flegontoff> подскажите кто силен в этом, может кто сталкивался с этим?
<UNIm95> flegontoff: а что в логах asterisk'a пишется?
<flegontoff> я уже снес его,  сказать честно не смотрел,  но если звонить на сервисные номера типо 600 500 то автоинформатора слышно хорошо
<twelfther> и это оживленная жизнь в irc?!
<tagezi> twelfther: ну, вопервых сегодня выходные, вовторых это канал поддержки, в третих тут народу сгулькин нос.. потому что в россии пользователи не способны осилить ирку
<andrex> способны чтоб языками трепть
<andrex> и русские ники в пиливать в ирц)
<andrex> но щас все в социалках)
<andrex> вечера кста)
<tagezi> вечера.. но я пошёл гулять ))
<andrex> хад
<andrex> забанить тя чтоли)
<twelfther> andrex: суров)
<twelfther> я ж как то осилил
<tagezi> andrex: тебе лень.. долго.. ))
<andrex> tagezi: да ваще чет лень)
<Sergey_IT> вечера
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-10
<JohnDoe_71Rus> живые есть? меня фринода вчера банила
<gry> какое сообщенае давала?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [asimov.freenode.net][465] JohnDoe_71Rus :You are banned from this server- You
<JohnDoe_71Rus> have a host listed in the DroneBL. For more information, visit
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://eu1.dronebl.org/lookup_branded.do?ip=89.107.192.193 Please contact
<JohnDoe_71Rus> proxyscan@freenode.net with questions
<JohnDoe_71Rus> написал им абузу. в ответ робот прислал отписку, которую я не понял чего от меня хотят
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23301788/ это их ответ
<gry> ничего не хотят
<gry> это просто разжевали, что тебя забанили за то, что у тебя на компе стояла прокси
<gry> это робот разжевал
<gry> и он никакой информации не просит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вот это как бы напрягло his
<JohnDoe_71Rus> means that our proxy scanner was able to exploit software running on your
<JohnDoe_71Rus> machine.
<gry> это лексикон занудный
<gry> вместо 'exploit' они могли бы написать 'find and use'
<gry> это бы больше соответсвовало реальности
<JohnDoe_71Rus> забавно, я вроде бы проксей себе не ставил. они шлюз провайдера задетектили?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или роутер на openwrt
<gry> а
<gry> и вместо того, чтобы писать на  proxyscan@freenode.net
<gry> тебе надо открыть ссылочку  http://eu1.dronebl.org/lookup_branded.do?ip=89.107.192.193
<gry> и прочитать там сообщение
<gry>  host is attempting automated password cracking attacks against our honeypot network: audit your machine, run chkrootkit
<gry> и сделать так, как там сказано: поставить chkrootkit и натравить его на свой комп
<gry> если результатов нет, то нажать на ссылочку 'request removal'
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хм
<punkoivan> утра
<tagezi> утра
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> утры
<punkoivan> утра
<andrex> блин че я всю вкуснату то пропускаю седня)
<punkoivan> например? :)
<andrex> а вот теперь сиди и думай че я там гдето пропустил)
<tagezi> :)
<SigmaTel> Добрый вечер!
<schyuka> добрый добрый
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-11
<aleksei`> утра всем
<Tritus> Доброе утро!
<|cub|> здрасти
<tagezi> утра всем
<|cub|> ку
<punkoivan> утра
<masters> Интересно, а майкрософт свой логотип сменил случайно не из-за этой цитаты ? http://bash.im/quote/335064 ))))
<gry> ты получал ссылку на новое лого мозиллы?
<gry> они проводят опрос населения
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на опеннете была новость
<JohnDoe_71Rus> gry: я проверил сканером, ругнулся на init. но гугол подсказал что это баг сканера
<Admin1488> andrex тут?
<Admin1488> Есть живые сегодня
<Admin1488> ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> местами
<Admin1488> Чет пацаны вроде все в сборе а молчат)
<Admin1488> Ладно хотел, спросить про права польователей, хочу дать права юзеру только на рестарт апатча и /var/www
<Admin1488> а все остальное заблочить
<punkoivan> а что за патч такой "а" ? А-патч.хм..
<tagezi> это типа смешно должно быть?
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_HTTP_Server
<punkoivan> не смешно, просто я не понимаю, как можно апаТч с буквой "Т" написать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> истчО
<tagezi> афтаржот
<punkoivan> не путайте олбанский и бесграммотность.  :)
<tagezi> ну, тогда ты знаешь чтоо в слове patch т не произносится
<punkoivan> йеп, но в русскоязычном варианте всё же патч.
<tagezi> ну, ты не путай английский и безграмотность :)
<Admin1488> punkoivan: а что за патч такой "а" ? А-патч.хм..
<Admin1488> Ты если не чего по делу не знаешь, то просто тусуйся в сторонке пока дядьки вопросы решают.
<Admin1488> tagezi
<Admin1488> Прив,  подскажешь по разграничению прав?)
<andrex> хех
<andrex> днем я покамест не тут) на работе бардак с проводами) переехал в кабинет другой сижу без сети ваще)
<tagezi> есть дешовый способ сделать сеть, поймать паука и посадить в угол :)
<punkoivan> Admin1488, посмотри в сторону policy-kit :)
<Admin1488>  andrex: То то я смотрю тишина в чате)
<Admin1488> punkoivan: Admin1488, посмотри в сторону policy-kit
<Admin1488> Без гуи удобно с ним работать?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, есть более простой путь - поймать тагези, он поймает паука...
<punkoivan> а он вроде без гуя и идёт.
<punkoivan> более точно не скажу.
<punkoivan> Я только видел, дядьки с ним работают, сам не смотрел :(
<punkoivan> Admin1488
<tagezi> начинать нужно с того, что пользователю нахрен не нужно перезапускать апач
<tagezi> если ему нужно использовать дополнительные настройки, нужно пользоваться .htaccess .htpasswd
<andrex> ну можно пускать от имени пользователя)
<andrex> причем каждый процесс от отдельного и пусть там они хоть танцы танцуют со своими апачами)
<andrex> сломают пусть чинят)
 * andrex не шибко любит апач ваще
<andrex> в принципе нгинкс тоже
<tagezi> сломают - побегут к админу плакаться, а оно нужно
<tagezi> ?
<andrex> нууу это на совести того кто админ))
<andrex> если его устраивает это то пусть
<andrex> ваще нуно регламентировать все влодь до каждого чиха чтобы нини тут на
<andrex> у нас даже пользователя нового завести админ не может без ведома отдела безопасности)
<andrex> отправляет письменный запрос безопасники  проверяют заводят юзверя или убирают если уволили
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на пользователя root тоже надо служебку писать?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> но на добавление машины в парк нужно
<andrex> че где куда длячего что из себя предстваляет)
<andrex> еще все на токенах и таблетках
<andrex> у начальства паранойя вобщем)
<andrex> а вобще если нада шоб перезапускал апач
<andrex> есть sudoers
<andrex> я сказал с помощю чего это сделать) а дальше сами думайте там нада иль нафиг)
<Admin1488> tagezi: начинать нужно с того, что пользователю нахрен не нужно перезапускать апач
<Admin1488> этот юзер бро веб прогер
<andrex> нуу создай группу или юзверя добавь в судоерс с правом выполнения /etc/init.d/apache или както так
<Admin1488>  andrex: tagezi: Такие вы злодеи ваще, всех убить все отнять, это просто мой домашний сервак с виртулками 1 с и веб сервисами
<Admin1488> =)
<andrex> нууу мы просто психуем по этому поводу, нервничаем)
<Admin1488> Я заметил)))
<Admin1488> в ок.ру когда работал, там да жесть, чизнуть нельзя без апрува на деяние
<Admin1488> чихнуть*
<gry> мда
<andrex> ась?
<gry> про апрув на деяние
<andrex> ааа
<andrex> нууу я тоже удивился че там такого то)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не апрув а благословение
<andrex> @uptime
<ubuntuhelp> I have been running for 2 weeks, 6 days, 15 hours, 52 minutes, and 33 seconds.
<SergeyIT> ну, так до отпуска далеко, недель 40
<SergeyIT> а он в отпуск ходит, кстати?
<andrex> он в загул ходит
<andrex> его ltctor подменяет во время данного процесса)
<andrex> e
<SergeyIT> это кто как умеет отпуск проводить...
<andrex> кто то так и не тока отпуск проводить умеет)
<Sergey_IT> вечеру
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-12
<aleksei`> утра всем
<|cub|> re
<Admin1488> утро!
<Admin1488> чет я смотрю на канале  красноглазиков прибавилось...
<punkoivan> утра!
<punkoivan> Admin1488: всё-же заклею вебку изолентой :(
<Admin1488> ахах
<tagezi> утра всем
<Admin1488> enhj
<Admin1488> утро
<|cub|> ку
<andrex> да
<punkoivan> ку
<punkoivan> ку
<Admin1488> re
<SergeyIT> утра
<Admin1488> утро
<Admin1488> чего оно у тебя столь позднее?
<andrex> когда встал тогда и утро
<tagezi> когда встал тогда и тапки
<andrex> @kernel
<ubuntuhelp> The latest stable kernel is 4.8.1; the latest snapshot of the stable kernel is unknown; the latest beta kernel is 4.8.
<andrex> а нифига нового)
<Admin1488> хм
<Admin1488> я вчера ток обновил до 4.4.0-42-generic
<Admin1488> это с 16.10 что ли?
<andrex> andrex@tux ~ % uname -r
<andrex> 4.8.1
<andrex> нифига это ядро на кернелорг
<SCHAAP137> Будет выпущен завстра, 16.10
<andrex> нафиг ненужон
<andrex> 18.4 ждем)
<SergeyIT> поломают там всё - новшеств много будет
<andrex> в промежуточных вечно все ломают))
<SergeyIT> я про 18.04 )
<andrex> ну когда будет тогда и увидим)
<andrex> сомневаюсь что там будет много чего перевернуто) уже все сломали что только можно
<SergeyIT> "совершенству" нет предела )
<punkoivan> Ребят, а кто-то в пайтоне шарит? переписываю скрипт с баша на питон через боль и уныние, не могу заменить один sed :(
<SergeyIT> напряги мышцы и действуй... гуру станешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> монти пайтон циркус?
<andrex> эм а нафиг его заменять)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> андроид привет
<punkoivan> чтоб типа пайтонвей и всё такое.
<SergeyIT> пайтонвей начинается с глубокого изучения питона... после этого просто пишутся скрипты без перевода с чего-то
<punkoivan> Согласен, в принципе.
<anchos> Прошу ответить на вопрос живых людей и по-русски: если я могу посылать сообщения, то означает ли это, что я прошел регистрацию?
<rapidsp> да какая уж теперь разница...
<andrex> нет
<andrex> Registered : Oct 12 13:07:47 2016 (26m 56s ago)
<andrex> вот что означает что ты прошел регистрацию)
<andrex> ну и отсутсвие тильды
<anchos> Спасибо! Нопочему тогда у меня: [+v anchos]?
<andrex> потому что через веюгейт сидиш
<andrex> б*
<anchos> Понял, что ничего не понял. Пошел в Гугл.
<andrex> :\
<SergeyIT> О, и посылать не надо )
<andrex> да обморок какойто непонятный)
<anchos> ?/YELP
<Sergey_IT> бон суар
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-13
<andrex> бах!
<aleksei`> утра
<vamadir> не могу решь проблему  *Хеш сумма не совпадает* при обновлении apt-get update ошибка только с серверами  ppa.launchpad.net  (которые добавлены через add-ppa) и  сервера partner (сторонее ПО)
<vamadir> ubuntu 14.04 lts
<JohnDoe_71Rus> промежуточный прокси?
<vamadir> нет, прямое соединение
<vamadir> удалял /var/lib/apt  /var/cache/apt ,  apt-update --fix-missing  apt-get clean autoremove не помогли
<andrex> если с ппа то фз
<andrex> если реп то поможет смена репа)
<vamadir> пинг то нори
<vamadir> норм
<andrex> на пинг пофиг возможно битые хешсуммы в самом репозитории
<vamadir> а не льзя как то сбросить хэши на моем пк??
<vamadir> что бы он скачал то что надо
<andrex> sudo rm -R /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<vamadir> уже делал
<andrex> потом апдейт
<vamadir> у меня проблемма именно со строним ПО
<andrex> ну может нет обрывается еще
<vamadir> где flash/bumblebee/nvidia/
<andrex> напиши владельцу ппа
<vamadir> уже нелелю
<vamadir> это точно что то с дистром
<andrex> сомневаюсь
<andrex>  rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* && apt-get clean && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrex> вслучае неудачи повторить)
<andrex> если все же не поможет значит нифига не в дистре проблема
<andrex> либо сеть либо источник
<vamadir> ок спасибо
<vamadir> пойду рубану сеть
<Admin1488> Всем утро!
<|cub|> утры
<punkoivan> утра
<tagezi> утра
<linxon> andrex: может время у него неправильно
<linxon> е*
<linxon> или от
<linxon> от этого не зависит
<andrex> недолжно
<max_kosh> Добрый, кто нить мутил тему 2 рабочих места на одном системнике?
<andrex> я мутил) когда материнки такие были))
<andrex> а на обычной матери варика 2 либо виртуализация либо чето типо multiseatx
<andrex> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiseatX
<adskifbiz> !test
<ubuntuhelp> failed!
<adskifbiz> глючит
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Есть контакт.
<andrex> сам ты
<adskifbiz> а php 7 кто-нибудь встречал? Не могу угадать, как там теперь регулярные выражения работают.
<andrex> видел вчера
<andrex> мимо проходило
 * andrex уполз
<adskifbiz> взял VDS на убунте 16-04, а там Апач 2 и пхп 7. Пришлось сайт переписывать
<adskifbiz> отстал от жизни нахрен
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-14
<roman_bebnev> всем привет
<aleksei`> утра всем
<tagezi> утра всем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> портировали оригинальный KDE 1.1.2 для работы в современных окружениях дистрибутивов Linux.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кто будет настольгировать?
<SergeyIT> ку
<schyuka> доброго
<andrex> злого
<andrex> и побольше
<andrex> ибо нечего тут расслаблятсо)
<SergeyIT> кю*кю -> андрексу, чтобы не расслаблялся )
<andrex> SergeyIT: бу!
<SergeyIT> у меня и своих бу хватает )
<andrex> буууу(
<SergeyIT> бубунту новую смотрел?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> лень было
<andrex> скачал
<andrex> но не смотрел)
<SergeyIT> а я небуду пока, 18.04 жду, интересует lxqt
<andrex> дак кто не дает его воткнуть)
<SergeyIT> так сырое еще
<andrex> да пофиг некоторые уже юзают вовсю)
<SergeyIT> знаю
<schyuka> а разработку этого окружения закончили полностью? манжаро идет уже с этим окружением
<SergeyIT> ты о чем?
<andrex> наверно про lxqt
<andrex> наверно невнимателен
<andrex> наверное не прочитал
<andrex> что сырое оно
<SergeyIT> я про манжаро (
<andrex> да переарч
<andrex> арч но не арч
<andrex> ))
<andrex> вобщем фигня еще та
<SergeyIT> он бы еще про бсд спросил )
<schyuka> да, наверное про lxqt)
<rapidsp> а в kvm при пробросе файловой системе че писать в "путь в гостевой ОС"?
<rapidsp> *системы
<rapidsp> согласен. Самба рулит
<Veizdem> народ привет
<Veizdem> вопрос такой, а что за магия такая, ставлю убунту, ребутаюсь - а нет никакой убунты, только 10 и все
<Veizdem> пробовал и отдельный раздел под boot делать и по умолчанию пусть само ставит куда надо и вручную efi раздел указывал - результат одинаковый
<rapidsp> а груб встает?
<rapidsp> Спробуй с зажатым шифтом загрузиться
<Veizdem> сейчас пробну
<Veizdem> вообще встает все нормально
<Veizdem> ошибок никаких нет во время установки винду находит
<spaik> привет - как в кде 5 убрать прозрачность меню?
<spaik> отключил все эффекты а оно всеравно прозрачное - только если убрать галку с эффектов при входе - тогда оно нормальное
<tagezi> spaik: пиши багу, они вообще шкуры сломали, теперь даже оксиген не встаёт нормально
<tagezi> багу в кде.. пусть индусов гонять в зашей нахрен
<spaik> кде 5 таким говном стало - лучше бы не трогали
<tagezi> +1
<andrex> низнаю ниче
<andrex> все норм ниче не прозрачное и ваще)
<andrex> на вкус и цвет и жена не товарищ)
<Sergey_IT> не пользуй - делов-то
<andrex> вобще 5токеды не шибко отличаются от 4 разве что оформлением по дефолту
<Sergey_IT> бон суар,
<andrex> одно говно)
<andrex> @voice
<Sergey_IT> а что не кикнул-то?
<andrex> лень
<andrex> пойду лучше бубен посмотрю) скучные вы и бурчащие
<andrex> там вроде как юнитя 8 прилетела с миром
<spaik> http://i.imgur.com/R2bbMu2.png
<spaik> вот эту прозрачность убрать
<spaik> я просто закалибался - что не делаю толку нет
<Sergey_IT> не ставь кде, делов-то
<Sergey_IT> и зачем плюшки всякие нужны....
<Sergey_IT> andrex, какой из бубенов?
<andrex> последний
<andrex> да уже не смотрю) не взлетел 8 юнитей в квм
<andrex> стало не интересно и ваще я обиделся)
<spaik> у меня стоит xfce просто все что то о кде говорят много - хотел посмотреть - но желание пропало - тут даж прозрачность не настроить - надо только тему рабочего стола менять
<andrex> дак  поазий в дикорациях
<andrex> я ваще ничего не менял почти)
<Sergey_IT> я на лубунту - компы старенькие, другого и не посмотришь
<Sergey_IT> может lxqt когда посмотрю
<Sergey_IT> помню на юнити2д в 12.04 сидел - нормально было (она же на qt была)
<andrex> они вроде собирались весь переделывать на qt
<tagezi> kde тоже на qt :)
<tagezi> вот будут вам голюцинации от плясок :)
<andrex> ой все)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Sergey_IT: вроде как lxqt больше памяти жрет
<andrex> у меня чето все норм)
<tagezi> да ты пофигист просто :)
<andrex> правда нужно юсб плату видео захвата взять совместимую с ведром а не что то с чемто)
<andrex> вот и все мои проблемы)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> лучше на первые кеды фапайте ))
<andrex> мне 3 тьи нравились
<tagezi> @voice JohnDoe_71Rus
<Sergey_IT> насчет памяти может немного и больше, не уверен... если что, лишнее можно удалить
<andrex> tagezi: ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: :O
<Sergey_IT> andrex, у меня pci плата видеозахвата
<andrex> а злой он седня)
<tagezi> Фапать:Заниматься онанизмом, дрочить. Происходит от английского слова "fap" - звук, издающийся при дрочке.
<andrex> а у меня ноут)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: в честь юбилея они портанули первые кеды на современную базу
<andrex> ну значит я уже сплю) ибо не понимаю половины слов)
<tagezi> да я слышал, лучшебы баги исправляли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> теперь можно и баги править
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на современном железе небось ракета будет
<Sergey_IT> не будет
<andrex> я даже пробовать не буду
<andrex> мне систему жалко)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не пожалей флешки
<andrex> на виртуалке потом соберу
<andrex> пошарюсь)
<Sergey_IT> назад лучше не смотреть... грустно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ностальгично.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в универе был класс интернет доступа. там был какой то линух. 2002-2003 г г. и там были кеды
<JohnDoe_71Rus> с тех пор я их не люблю
<Sergey_IT> а мне кеды нравятся, помню - китайские 3 года активного занятия спортом выдержали, пока подошва не протерлась...
<andrex> нуууууууу не китайские могут и лет 10 выдержать)
<andrex> если реально не китайские)
<andrex> а не то что у китайцев купили и цну подняли в 3 раза)
<Sergey_IT> это было в начале 70-х
<Sergey_IT> и кеды были очень качественные, ни один шов не поехал, подошва протерлась - по асфальту много бегал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://cs10246.vkontakte.ru/u161169/a_bc4f65bf.jpg кед
<Sergey_IT> логотип кукубунты?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если бы
<Sergey_IT> джону надо бы при выходе поскромнее быть
#ubuntu-ru 2016-10-16
<UNIm95> Блин. Что-то с этим корпусом не то.
<UNIm95> Кто знает почему Wake-on-lan не работает?
<UNIm95> Причём в опциях биоса все включено
<UNIm95> А до переезда в новый корпус проблем не было =(
<dok2d> Есть кто живой?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<dok2d> окей, есть raspberry jessie lite и очень большое желание поднять на ней bluetooth PAN. Все туториалы, что я находил, инструктируют по старым версиям BlueZ. А для новых комманды не подходят, даже пакеты там другие и документации нигде нет
<tagezi> на форум малины нужно топать
<dok2d> там трагично всё
<tagezi> они сами делают своё поделие, там только названия похожи, а по факту перепиленая быдокодерами хрень
<tagezi> ну, и ты нашёл место спрашивать про дебиан :) ещё бы про федору начал тут диологи вести :)
<dok2d> Таки убунта уже не дебиан?
<UNIm95> dok2d: Так сравнимая 2 мана. Для старой и новой версии. И команды правь
<UNIm95> У убунты прилично отличий от деба
<tagezi> убунта уже 100 лет не дибеан, даже если забить на то что она глючная как жизнь бомжа, так она ещё и другую систему каталогов, покрайне мере, имеет
<dok2d> в консоли практически идентична
<tagezi> и своих велосипедок на квадратных колёсах навалом
<UNIm95> Отнюдь.
<UNIm95> Слишком много различий.
<dok2d> Кстати, я сейчас списался BlueZ с разрабами и они согласились, что их документация полная жопа
<UNIm95> Только утилиты одинаковы.
<tagezi> ставь генту на малину, она в консоли такаяже.. теже буковки, теже циферки :))
<UNIm95> Можно и винду через 5-ю точку поставить. Потом накатить баш и утилиты. Будет почти линукс
<piyavking> фкансоли все линукса одинаковые)
<UNIm95> Только если баш+кореутилс стоят.
<tagezi> угу, после допилки рашпелем, и плясками с бубном :)
<UNIm95> если busybox то уже больше отличий.
<UNIm95> tagezi: Как в том старом анекдоте с комбаином и напильником.
<tagezi> угу, собирают самолёт, а получается комбайн...
<UNIm95> Нет. В другом
<tagezi> расказывай :)
<UNIm95> Получила Чехословакия лицензию на производство советских тракторов.
<UNIm95> Собрали конвеер, начали производство. Тут бац на выходе танк!
<UNIm95> Перепроверили, нашли 2 ошибки в сборке, исправили.
<UNIm95> На выходе 2 танка!
<UNIm95> Вызвали спеца из СССР.
<UNIm95> Он осмотрел и сказал что все правильно.
<UNIm95> Чехи спрашивают: А почему танк а не комбаин.
<UNIm95> - Так напильником обработайте
<tagezi> дада :D смысл тот же :D
<UNIm95> Рано Enter нажал.
<tagezi> ну, я слышал его как, японци решили собрать самолёт по русским чертежам :)
<UNIm95> А анекдот про мирный советский трактор слышал?
<tagezi> неа
<UNIm95> Да ладно
<UNIm95> Это борьбу и СССР и Китай
<UNIm95> Вроде остров Томанский
 * tagezi сейчас читает "Рассказы о множествах" Н. Я. Виленкин чтобы отдахнуть
<tagezi> самая лёгкая книга за последние пару лет
<UNIm95> tagezi: abs была веселей.
<tagezi> abs?
<tagezi> abs (от англ. absolute value — «абсолютная величина») — одно из обозначений операции взятия абсолютной величины (модуля) от числа; используется, к примеру, во многих языках программирования, а также при ограниченных возможностях оформления текста: abs(x)
<tagezi> вместо |x|.
<tagezi> не догоняю
<UNIm95> tagezi: advanced bash scripting
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-09
<aleksei`> всем утра
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-10
<SergeyIT> ку
<rapidsp> re
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-11
<aleksei`> всем утра
<shamahn> Ребят! Кто-нить root on zfs осилил? Поделитесь идеями и сслыками
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-12
<aleksei`> утра
<shamahn> Ребята! Ну помогите
<shamahn> Пытаюсь осилить root on zfs на убунте по инструкуии
<shamahn> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-16.04-Root-on-ZFS
<shamahn> только хочу на зеркале поднять..
<shamahn> не совсем понятно что с п. 4.8b делать. Для третьего раздела на каждом диске надо проделать?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-14
<alexand86> добрый день! Можете помочь со звуком? Работало все, потом я запустил редактор Audacity, и звук пропал. Из колонок ничего не играет, позунки на максимум. Звку 5.1. Советы из гугла не помогают. Ползунок тайминга в аудиопроигрывателе иногда бегает ускоренно,
<alexand86> сейчас нормально. Какие логи нужно кинуть?
<alexand86> помогите пожалуйста. Нет звука. Аудиоплеер и музыка онлайн играют беззвучно и ускоренно
#ubuntu-ru 2017-10-15
<p1mp> подскажите руководство по xubuntu
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-08
<anderx> SergeyIT: чочочо? как дела?
<anderx> логи норм работают жэто бот просто летает как дибил
<anderx> повесит попишет и отвалится и так до безконечности))
<SergeyIT> логи может и нормально. но ubuntu.ru вроде переехал и нет на нем логов
<SergeyIT> https://logs.ubuntu.ru/irc/freenode/2018/
<anderx> бот приходит и уходит))
<anderx> по этому лог пустой почти
<anderx> аа тут тока 8 месяц
<anderx> ну это афигеть)
<SergeyIT> как только переехали, так и не пишет... я писал на форуме, но никто не отреагировал
<anderx> да всем пофиг
<anderx> убунтулог работает
<anderx> так что пофиг
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сорм все пишет
<SergeyIT> https://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=283797.msg2353104#msg2353104
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [12:31:32] *** JohnDoe_71Rus has quit IRC оотыж! писал собака!
<anderx> Guest14535: давай отваливайся обратна нам без тебя хорошо))
<anderx> логираст недоделаный)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> доделай )
<anderx> ну я просил прошлый раз шелл к ботам
<anderx> проигнорили
<anderx> боше не буду)
<anderx> также просил бота переделать на лимнорию таже фигня
<anderx> так что ну нафиг
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-09
<UNIm95> Хай народ. Можете помочь с kerberos? вот ссылка: https://superuser.com/questions/1365092/keytabs-generation-issue
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-10
<Guest1015> приветствую народ!
<Guest1015> linxon: это ваш оверлей на зугаине?
<linxon> наш
<Guest1015> linxon: о, в таком случае спасибо большое!)
<linxon> эм.. да не за что
<linxon> какой-то пакет что-то удалил?
<linxon> .. какие-то проблемы?
<Guest1015> linxon: нет, я без шуток, наоборот оверлей пригодился к стати
<linxon> понятно
<linxon> просто у меня там есть пару патчей для какой-то программы, которые заставляют использовать указанную директорию для конфигурации вместо текущего
<Guest1015> ну хз, я проблем не встречал
<Guest1015> видимо конкретно эти пакеты не ставил
<linxon> да не должно быть никаких проблем
<linxon> сама программа примитивная
<linxon> ей главное указать, где находится база данных с информацией об известных уязвимостях
<linxon> думаю, стоит доверять питону
<linxon> +SCRIPTNAME = os.path.split(os.path.abspath(__file__)) +DBPATH = str(Path.home()) + '/.getsploit'  DBFILE = os.path.join(DBPATH, 'getsploit.db')+SCRIPTNAME = os.path.split(os.path.abspath(__file__)) +DBPATH = str(Path.home()) + '/.getsploit'  DBFILE = os.path.join(DBPATH, 'getsploit.db')+SCRIPTNAME = os.path.split(os.path.abspath(__file__))
<linxon> +DBPATH = str(Path.home()) + '/.getsploit'
<linxon>  DBFILE = os.path.join(DBPATH, 'getsploit.db')
<linxon> ой красота..
<linxon> Guest1015: Если у тебя есть время, то можно попробовать написать ебилды самому
<linxon> об этом хорошо описано в документации
<linxon> жаль, что на англ
<Guest1015> linxon: не, я бы с большой радостью, но я дремучий нубас и нифига не понимаю, а ещё с английским плохо
<linxon> воттакие дела
<linxon> ладно пиши если что
<Guest1015> linxon: ок, спасибо!
<diskin> linxon, а о чем речь? что за оверлей на зугаине?
<linxon> ничего особенного не обсуждалось
<linxon> человек поблагодарил..
<diskin> это я понял, интересно, о что это
<linxon> пробовал подключать ppa в убунтах?
<diskin> да
<linxon> что-то вроде этого
<linxon> в убунтах кастомные ppa. В арчах AUR, кажется..
<linxon> в генту оверлеи
<diskin> про это тоже слышал. арч ставил, генту нет. а что такое зугаин? )
<linxon> пользовательский репозиторий
<linxon> ресурс на котором ищутся скрипты установки программ
<linxon> http://gpo.zugaina.org/
<diskin> спс, погляжу
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-12
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Понг.
<SergeyIT> утра
<anderx> сам ты утра
<|rapidsp|> утры
<SergeyIT> так все же спят еще, ночь тогда
<JohnDoe_71Rus> тут спят круглосутошно. во всех поясах
<SergeyIT> ночера
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> SergeyIT: й
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-13
<Talikka> Do you know if Telegram is under DDOS attack or something? https://twitter.com/zheltokchernok/status/1051178795758178304
#ubuntu-ru 2018-10-14
<hlop> привет
<hlop> есть тут кто нибуть?
<hlop> 1111111111111
<hlop> ????????????
